# Metformin & PCOS



## babyjla

Hi all! :hi:

So I thought I'd start a thread about PCOS & Metformin as treatment. I know for me when I started a few days ago I researched as much as possible about Metformin being used for PCOS, possible side effects, rate of success, & yadda yadda yadda. So I wanted a place where I could share my story as far as taking Metformin goes & maybe get advice and feedback from others (other than my ttc journal). I'll start by sharing my story... My names Jessica, I'm 20 and my hubby is TJ; he's 22. We found out I have PCOS in June of last year & tried Clomid. So far there has been no luck :cry: Me and hubby have been ttc for over 2 years now. I recently started Metformin 500mg daily, and the dose will be upped Oct 3rd to 1000mg daily. So far my experience with Metformin has been good. I started taking it Wednesday 9/19/12, and had a horribly upset stomach accompanied by diarrhea that night. Since then, I havent had any symptoms besides some gas here or there, and its now Sunday. The first & second day I took the Metformin with a meal as instructed, and so far yesterday and today I took it without a meal as soon as I woke up and havent had any issues. I'm hoping that the Metformin will help with my IR, and fertility as I do not O on my own. I have AF once every 5 months or so, so I'm hoping it will help with that as well. 

I'm hoping that more ladies from bnb will join this thread and share their stories & experiences with Metformin also (and hopefully some successful!!). I'll post here often to keep it up to date on my experiences and my journey also.


----------



## Aein

Hi dear baby,

nice to read about your story i wish and pray you get success soon with healthy baby  

i have goen thru my follicular study two times, once on CD11 n second on CD15, and it disgnosed no change in follicle size after 3 days too and ovulation also not detected, US Dr suggestes as may be PCOS dere...

so now m waiting for my next cycle so wilk go for some hormonal tests on CD2...

let see what result is waiting for me... i hope n pray no PCOS dere.. rest leave on Allah


----------



## babyjla

Hello Aein!! 

Sorry to hear you might have PCOS, its definitely never fun to here that! But the good news is there are ways around it! So if you do have it, its not a death sentence like I used to think. Do you have normal cycles every month? :hugs:


As far as the Metformin goes...Learned a lesson last night. Hamburger Helper may be quick, easy, and delicious...but it does not go well with Metformin! Or heartburn either hahaa. We hadn't had it in a while so I made some for dinner, and felt fine right up til about bed time. Then I had to make a run for it! Ohh, the price we pay to fix our bodies. But so far I think my experience with the Metformin has been rather good, although I'm not holding my breath for it to remain once we up the dose. Anyways, thats that!:winkwink:


----------



## Aein

yea dear, my cycles are normal just 1 day lap thts it... just 2 months before while was taking clomid my cycle late for 5 days, and that time i felt too much positive for bfp.. but no

and my PCOS still nt confirmed, waiting for my cycle so go for test on CD2 

and if it comes positive so i pray covered with medications, i dont want any leproscopy thing m little worried about...

also tdy my DH is going for his semen test too,let see wt result comes out


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! I know exactly how that feels, when I took Clomid my DR said I should get AF after I O'd but I didn't. So the whole time I was soooo excited thinking that something had finally worked! I did have a miscarriage on Clomid after another month though. I hope his SA results come back good! Thats one less thing to have to battle!


----------



## Aein

yup i hope so dear, keep remember in your prays 

May God give u dozen of baby dust


----------



## babyjla

Thank you! You too  Keep me updated!!


----------



## TattyHead

Hiya babyjla, I was given Metformin to take in May this year..4 months later the box is still waiting unopened in my tablet cupboard :dohh: I'm so nervous about the possible s/e that I keep putting it off. 
Really hope it starts working quick for you and you've no s/e after your few hiccups.


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi babyjla.

Thats exactly what happened to me! When I first took Metformin tablets I had a terrible upset stomach and then had to run to the loo. Heartburn is also something I used to get often. I think this is because the body is adjusting to the medicine because after couple of days it was ok. I was told to have Metformin for 3 months. I also have PCOS and was told to go for a second scan which I did last week. Im going to make an appointment with the Doctor tomorrow to find out my result.

Best of Luck for u! I hope all ur dreams comes true. x


----------



## amjon

I was put on it by the endo for PCOS, but I do ovulate on my own. I have lost 3 babies, but I also just found out that I have the Factor V Leiden mutation, so have to add Lovenox to the things I take during pregnancy. :(


----------



## krissie328

I am currently on metformin for IR and PCOS. I was originally prescribed it in 2007. However, out of fear I have never taken it longer than a few weeks at a time. However, I have now taken it for a full month. My blood sugars are normal, but no change in my cycle. I am hoping this will work and I plan to keep taking it this time. =]


----------



## babyjla

TattyHead- Hi, thanks!! Really so far my symptoms haven't been very bad. I've been a little gassy, and had an upset stomach twice. Of course I'm only on 500mg right now and its been less than a week :haha: Do you have PCOS or insulin resistance? 

YearningHeart - Hello  How long have you been taking the Metformin so far? And what mg are you at? My doctor said after my 2 weeks of 500mg he's only bumping me up to 850mg. I'm not really sure why he wouldn't just go to 1000mg, but whatever. I'm not a doctor so I can't really say much about it :shrug: I hope your scans come out well! Thats always nerve racking for me! Thank you! You too! 

amjon- :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear about your losses :cry: I'm not sure exactly what a Factor V Leiden mutation is? :hugs:

krissie- Hi! What mg are you taking? I've heard it can take time for it to get fully into your system and start correcting things. I too have IR and I'm hoping the Metformin will eventually help reduce all this belly fat, my doctor says its very likely to help with everything once it corrects the insulin problems. 

As for me, I have been a little gassy last night/this morning... Its kinda weird because its like my tummy is all bubbly :haha: Anyways, other than that I've been fine, had a little heartburn last night but a glass of ice cold milk cleared that right up!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hello ladies! I'd love to join you all in this thread! :) 

I'm 30 and DH is 38. We decided to start ttc the end of April 2012. I stopped bc in May and got my period as normal. Then I had a whole lot of nothing. I started talking to a few doctors and got an ultrasound the end of July and found out I have PCOS (which I wasn't surprised by...as I started researching I sounded pretty textbook for it!) 

My doctor started me on metformin in August. I started with 500 mg daily then upped to 1000 mg after the first week. Within 48 hours of my first dose I got my period. I was on cd97 so I was thrilled to finally have it make an appearance! 

As far as the side effects, I got really bad diarrhea after my first dose and worried this would be a nightmare. However after that first dose I've been fine! I will get the occasional bout of diarrhea every once and awhile depending on what I've eatten but nothing too extreme and definitely no big deal compared to the results! I've also had a bit of heartburn and I've noticed my taste buds have changed some. I can't stand eggs or a lot of meat products like bacon, ham and sausage...things I used to love! Also, I've been tired earlier in the evening and more awake early in am. Not sure if either of these are from the metformin...just things I've noticed recently. I had my hopes up for a bit when I thought I'd ovulated that these could be pregnancy symptoms but as my period arrived i guess not, so could have to do with the metformin. :shrug: So my first cycle was 97 days...my second cycle just ended a few days ago and was only 38 days! :happydance: 

The only down is that I did not ovulate in my last cycle (for about 2 weeks I thought I had and I think it's possible I did, but my temps were so erratic it was hard to tell for sure). So this cycle I've decided to try soy isoflavones to help my follicles mature and to try to help force ovulation. My regular doctor has referred me to an obgyn for a fertility visit but it's not until November. I'm hoping if the soy doesn't work that I'll be able to add clomid to the metformin. 

Look forward to sharing this journey with you all. Ttc with pcos is so much more frustrating and tricky but it can certainly be done! It will be so nice to talk to other women experiencing the same ttc struggles. 

A little story to boost all our spirits...my good friend Heidi has pcos...she and her husband had been trying for about 16 months with no luck. She did several cycles of clomid and nothing happened....then she stopped the clomid and started metformin. That cycle she got pregnant....with twins!!! She is now 23 weeks and recently found out they're having 2 boys!


----------



## babyjla

Hi MamaMac!! Your experience sounds much like mine! Thats great that you got AF so soon after starting the Metformin!! I'm currently on CD33, have been on 500mg Metformin for one week tomorrow, and still no AF. I think I MAY have O'd last Thursday 9/20/2012 because I had a lot of O pains on the left side and lost of CM. I didn't do any OPK's and I've never done temping so its just a wild guess. I dont think it was from the Metformin, but I recently lost 16lbs exercising and I'm thinking that MAYBE kick started something? Guess all we can really do is wait and see! Sorry you didn't O last month, or atleast don't know if you did haha. But yay AF arrived after only 38 days!! You know, I have noticed too that I'm going to bed earlier than I was. I noticed it Friday, cause me and hubby are always night owls and I was knocked out by 11pm. Usually I'm up til 2am or later, and sleep til 11am haha. But I've been waking up at 8-9am and going to bed around 11pm every night. Didn't think it was something caused from the Metformin, but I guess it may well be! Are you still on 1000mg? My OB is driving me nuts, I think everyone in his office has lost their minds...Thats a whole other story. I have an appt with a new OB this Friday AM for a consultation to see what he would do as far as infertility and helping us concieve. :wacko: But thats so encouraging about your friend!! What mg was she on when she concieved? A bnb friend of mine also conceived on Metformin, but lost two angels due to other complications :cry:

Let me know how the soy works, I've heard of other ladies using it before. I can't seem to remember if it had any effect here or there, but would love to hear if it helps!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yeah, hubby and I are night owls as well...usually up till midnight but lately I've been heading to bed much earlier. Some nights I'm out by 8 or 9! Then when my alarm goes off to temp at 5 I feel very much awake. So bizarre haha 

Not sure what dose of met my friend was on. Will have to ask her. Will keep you posted on the soy. Hope it helps!! :) 

Sounds like theres a story there with your doc office...what happened? Doctors make me nuts. When I first saw my doc about my crazy long cycle her advice was "if you want to get pregnant you need to have sex at least once a week" :dohh: seriously lady??? That's your Doctorly wisdom for me??? Yes I'm aware pregnancy requires sex! Lol but if I'm not ovulating all the sex in the world ain't gonna knock me up! (which is basically what I said to her) thankfully she ordered the ultrasound and gave me the met when we found the issue is pcos....but seriously, I swear I know more about ttc than she does! I knew something was wrong with my body and even suspected pcos and she was ready to send me out the door with nothing and make me do nothing but "have sex once a week" (eyeroll) for 6 months before doing anything productive! So stupid...glad I was persistent and she gave in (probably to get me to leave haha)


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh also, I'd really recommend temping...it's the sure fire way of knowing if you ovulate or not. Just keep in mind that pcos can make temps erratic. They go up and down way more than normal peoples do. But if you ovulate lure still supposed to be able to see the temp shift. OPKs can be tricky with pcos since our hormone levels are out of wack we can get false positives throughout out cycles. Also I get Ewcm and watery cm throughout cycle also at isn't associated with ovulation. As if pcos isn't bad enough for actually conceiving it also messes with our ovulation signs! :dohh:


----------



## wishfull23

Hey there!
I am 24 and DH is 23. I have PCOS and I am currently taking Glumetza 1000 mg daily (which I think is the same as Metformin just a different brand) Also, I am taking clomid 50mg. Really hopes this works; b/c it leaves me with a really bad stomach ache all day. This is actually my second time trying these meds, DH and I had taken a 3 month break which I took BC to regulate ovulation. I have blood work scheduled on Oct. 6th to check my ovulation levels, hoping they're good!O:)


----------



## babyjla

Yes, please ask her I'm very curious what mg she was on  As far as temping goes, I have considered trying it out. Everyone I know who has been ltttc temps, I guess I'm just the odd ball and don't wanna do it really. And I swear I could be a waaaay better doctor than the one I have now. I feel as though I have to tell THEM about PCOS and Metformins effects on it. Very sad. Okay, so here's my LONG history of idiot doctors :haha: Brace yourself, its a long story.....

In November of 2010 I went to a doc here (not my current one) because me and hubby were wanting to start trying for a baby. I had been on bcp for almost a year, and had craaaazy weight gain. When I came off bcp, the weight stayed and my cycles left. So of course I decided I should maybe go to a doc and see if I was pregnant or what, especially since I hadn't gotten a period since being off bcp and was getting neg tests. (I stopped taking bcp around the end of August to early Sept, not exactly sure of the date) When I got to that doctor she told me some amazing things, really broke my heart. First, she told me that I didn't need a pap every year unless I was over 22yrs old. Even if I were sexually active, which confused me but I'm no doctor so I went with it (I was 18 at the time, we started off young lol. Got married in May 2010). I hadn't had a pap since I was 16. Anywho, so she continues on to tell me that since I was over weight, (Gained 75lbs on bcp, later found out it was the great PCOS) I might as well give up with ttc. She told me to try the "South Beach Diet" or "Weight Watchers", and until I had lost some of the weight I wouldn't have any chance of conceiving. I explained to her that before taking bcp I was a normal weight, had periods irregularly but atleast every other month, and that I had been trying to lose weight but nothing seemed to work. She said "try harder" and left me crying in her office. They then did blood work to test my thyroid, and multiple other things. I still have never gotten the results of that bloodwork! My hubby was of course upset as well, we were both so young, had done no research on ttc as we were just starting out, and were lost. So it took me a while to come to terms with the fact that I wouldn't be able to have children because I'm heavy, and neither diet nor exercise was helping me lose the weight. I mean she's a doctor so she would know what she's talking about, right?

I feel like you need a small pause to catch your breath, there is MUCH MUCH more lol. SO, fast forward to JUNE 2011. I called a different OB because I felt like I was young and I shouldn't have to give up yet. We'd only been unprotected for a few months, and although I had had no period, I had gotten back on my feet and ready to try another route. And get a second opinion. So my first visit with my current OB went incredibly well. I left there crying tears of joy because I felt soooo good about things looking up. He did a pap, and said that you should DEFINITELY have a pap done every year if you are sexually active. Then I told him all of my symptoms/issues. He listened, ordered an u/s and told me he believed I may have PCOS. He explained that it is not a death wish, and depending on my desire to become pregnant immediately would decide the course of action we take, i.e. clomid, bcp, whatever. So u/s confirms PCOS, and he started me on Clomid (Took Clomid Oct 2011 - Dec 2011). I took 50mg for 3 cycles. Every cycle I had to take Provera in order to get my period after taking Clomid. (As you said about OPK's, I'm not sure if I really did O on Clomid each time or not because I never got a true +OPK. I did have one miscarriage during my time on Clomid, so I know that I atleast O'd once :cry:) 

Here's another breath catcher for you, there's MUCH left to go. So, after the 3 rounds of Clomid doc decides he doesn't want to do Clomid any more, even though I did get pregnant one time. He said that there's a high risk of it causing over stimulation and yadda yadda yadda. So I asked what our next step would be, he wanted to do a semen analysis on hubby, check my tubes, uterus, ect ect. (My insurance does not cover infertility, so I was looking to start somewhere a little cheaper) So of course we say lets do the Semen analysis. This brings us to where we are now, in Sept of 2012. In May of 2012 I called to have the doc call an order for the SA (apparently you have to have an order for this), never happened. The missing time between Dec 2011 to now would be where I TRIED to get in contact with this doc to see where we can go next, and could never get a hold of him. And didn't feel as though I should have to make an appointment to ask my doctor one question, and to have him call in an order for an SA. FINALLY GET A HOLD OF HIM. He put in the order for the SA, and agreed to starting Metformin. SO, we do the SA on 9/14/12. I had an appt with doc on 9/13/12 (The Thursday before SA was scheduled) for my annual check up & to be started on Metformin. His office is downtown, worst place I've ever been in my life. I have an SUV, had to parallel park on a small one way street, total nightmare. Anyways, so at the office as soon as I walked through the door I knew it was going to be miserable. There had to be 7 or 8 women ahead of me, some had been there since 9am waiting to be seen. The receptionist keeps telling all of us that the doc IS coming in today, and to please be patient. Long story short, I had blood drawn, vitals taken, and went home after 3 hrs of waiting for a doc that never showed. THEN when I got to my car, there was a man writing me a ticket :growlmad: I had been in the parking spot too long. THANK GOD he let me go.

Here's another breather for ya. You asked for it :haha: Okay, so after my vitals were taken and blah blah, the RN says she'll have the doc call in a prescription for Metformin later that night so I wouldn't have to wait any longer to get started. I was very anxious after doing all my researched and wanted to get the ball rolling. We had NOW been ttc since Nov 2010. So later that day when I called back because there had been no prescription called in for me, the RN tells me to just wait until next Wednesday when I had rescheduled my appt for.... :growlmad: I was pretty pissed, and she told me I needed to "drink some hot tea and calm down"..... !!!!! SO, after fuming for a few days Wednesday FINALLY rolls around. Of course I had to wait forever to be seen, and when I finally was done with my annual check up I had to wait another 45min to speak with the doctor about my Metfmormin. When I was speaking with the doctor, he was going over all the benefits Metformin has on PCOS women and blah blah blah. (Meanwhile I'm thinking to my self: I KNOW YOU MORON, THATS WHY I WANTED TO TAKE IT!! AND IF YOU KNOW ALL OF THESE BENEFITS WHY IN THE WORLD WOULDN'T YOU HAVE GIVEN ME THIS A YEAR AGO INSTEAD OF CLOMID???) So he says he's going to start me on 500mg for the first two weeks so its easier on my stomach, from there we'll go up to 1000mg and so on and so on. I was instructed to wait until I got a period, and start testing for O on CD10. OKAY! 

Now, while I was waiting to speak with the doc, his nurse was taking my vitals and discussing medicinces with me. She's telling me that they DID recieve the results from the semen analysis and they were normal :happydance: But then she threw me off a little. She tells me that Clomid and Metformin are basically the same thing, and if I had no luck with Clomid not to expect much from Metfomin. (So I ask you if theses are indeed the same medications, WHY do they not treat type 2 diabetes with Clomid??) Anywho, she ALSO tells me that you HAVE to ovulate to have a period (So I'm guessing that I mad anovulatory bleeding up in my own mind) and also that if you ovulate, you will have a period no matter what... Mmmhmm. So I asked the doc when I was in my consultation with him, and he says no they DID NOT get my SA results yet, but my bloodwork did come back and it was fine. So I was again, confused but I figured the doc would know. :shrug: 

I'm tellin you now, its ridiculous that I've dealt with it all this long. Fast forward to yesterday. I had a question for the doctor so I called. I wanted to know if it were possible for me to up my dose of Metformin early since it wasn't really effecting my stomach too badly, and also, how long should I wait to get AF before I take Provera or Prometrium or something like that? So the receptionist is telling me that the doc said yes, go ahead and take 850mg since it isnt effecting my stomach. So I respond that he has to call that in. So she goes and talks to him again, and now he says no, just wait until the 2 weeks of 500mg is up. :wacko: THEN, I ask if he recieved the results of the SA. She gives me the results of the bloodwork. (I only know this because she says: "Everything was normal, you're A+) I dont know about you, but I've never heard of sperm having a blood type. So I'm on hold AGAIN, and she comes back to say the doc has NOT recieved the SA results yet.... OKAY.... So I ask what dose they will be upping me to on my Metformin once my 2 weeks is up, because at the appointment I was told 1000mg and now its sounding like he's gonna do 850mg. So she says he'll be upping it to 850mg :dohh: We're going in circles here. I asked what dose would it be after that, she says I will have to come in and see the doctor to see where I'm at...... WHAT? This whole time she keeps putting me on hold between questions and "going to speak with the doctor" and coming back with answers. So I ask her, "Wouldn't it just be easier if you just transferred me over to the doctor so I can ask HIM? Because I really don't think you are understanding" She says NOPE. But I can take a message :dohh::dohh::dohh:

So after a few hours of no call back, I CALLED THEM BACK. Got the nurse on the line this time, same one that told me about having to O to have a period and Clomid and Met being the same drug. I was thrilled, obviously to have another idiot on the phone. SHE tells me that after 2 weeks of 500mg doc is moving me up to 850mg. I asked why so slow, why not go to 1000mg like we discussed. She says if they make too big of jumps it can cause "all sorts of problems and they wouldn't even know where to start to fix them" I asked for examples of theses problems, NONE. So I ask HER about the SA results, she again tells me (as she did at my appt last wed) that they DO have the results which came back normal.....Clearly SOMEONE is making SOMETHING up! I have NO idea if they got the results back or not. No clue what so ever.Then she says, are you using OPK's. I replied No, I was told to wait until I get AF THEN start testing for O CD10. She says I need to be doing so now, that way if I O on 500mg they don't have to up my dose....:growlmad::dohh::wacko: I told her what the doc said wed. She puts me on hold for a few min, and comes back sayin doc agrees with her. Oh, I bet he does. These people are a bunch of freaks. THEEEEN, I hung up after being put on hold again because I have been mind F***** for waaaay too long on this phone call. She calls me back about 20min later on her PERSONAL cell phone, and talked to me for almost an hour about things I could care less about. Her u/s with her son, how she got fired one time, I mean its just INSANE.


NEEDLESS TO SAY, I have now made an appointment with a NEW OB this Friday. I'm going in for a consultation, and if this man gives me even a slight hint of similarity to my current OB :wacko: I'm walking out lol. That isn't even everything, but I'm sure you're probably tired of trying to put it all together, I know I am!! :wacko:


----------



## babyjla

Hi wishful!! I think you're right, I think they are pretty much the same things. How long have you been taking the 1000mg?? I hope it works for you too!!!


----------



## wishfull23

Wow Babyjla, you have been through many circles! Glad you are switching OB's they are crazy. I have been seeing the same OB for years and very informative including the nurses. I don't understand why they wouldn't up your dosage every couple of days. I first started 500 mg and gradually suppose to increase till I reach 2000 mg. I'm not upping it anytime soon; will stay on 1000 mg b/c I went to have my prescription filled and they told me it was $573 for 60 1000 mg pills (with insurance)!!! So my OB gave me some free samples and I will be taking those for now. Hope your appointment with the new OB is great!


----------



## babyjla

Yes I have! And I am telling you that is only HALF of it!! And I know, I've been trying to understand it and I just can't lol WHOA! Thats crazy! My prescription is totally free without insurance!! I have blue cross and blue shield, but the plan we have doesn't cover much so I'm glad its free. That is INSANE! I'm sorry to hear its so expensive! And thanks, I hope so too. I really hate to switch because I'm scared they'll want me to start all over again, but I think if I explain everything and they say they wanna do all these different things then I'll just leave and try again with another OB.


----------



## amjon

wishfull23 said:


> Wow Babyjla, you have been through many circles! Glad you are switching OB's they are crazy. I have been seeing the same OB for years and very informative including the nurses. I don't understand why they wouldn't up your dosage every couple of days. I first started 500 mg and gradually suppose to increase till I reach 2000 mg. I'm not upping it anytime soon; will stay on 1000 mg b/c I went to have my prescription filled and they told me it was $573 for 60 1000 mg pills (with insurance)!!! So my OB gave me some free samples and I will be taking those for now. Hope your appointment with the new OB is great!

Do you have insurance? Mine has been covering the name brand with no problem. I take 4 500mg pills a day (2 and 2). I only pay around $20 (for some reason it's different every time).


----------



## krissie328

Hmm... I am on Metformin ER and have been on the regular stuff before. It only cost me $4 from Target/Walmart for 60 1000 mg pills. I think something is way off with those prices... 

Anyways... I originally started on 2000 mg because nobody told me to start slow, so obviously I had a lot of issues. Once I realized the issue I backed it down to 500, then upped it by 500 a week. I am not on 1000-1500 a night depending on how bad my sugars were throughout the day. However, I seem to do fine on 1000. 

I still haven't gotten AF or a +opk.

I am currently looking for a new doctor and your story scares me. I have had a great one, but we moved two hours away and so its been difficult to travel and make appointments to see if I O'd. So I am hoping once my new ins kicks in on the first I can find one that will be cooperative and helpful.


----------



## krissie328

Note: My original 2000 mg was on regular met. My current does is on ER.


----------



## MamaMac123

Ugh doctors and expensive pills....gross!!! 

I'm amazed at that long doctor story...how awful!!! Hope you get someone better! That would irritate the heck out of me!


----------



## Aein

babyjla said:


> Thank you! You too  Keep me updated!!

still my periods are far way till 4 to 6 Oct..... 

and my DH test will be tomorrow... last time he didnt go for it :winkwink:

m just thinking thinking n thinking :growlmad:


----------



## amjon

krissie328 said:


> Hmm... I am on Metformin ER and have been on the regular stuff before. It only cost me $4 from Target/Walmart for 60 1000 mg pills. I think something is way off with those prices...
> 
> Anyways... I originally started on 2000 mg because nobody told me to start slow, so obviously I had a lot of issues. Once I realized the issue I backed it down to 500, then upped it by 500 a week. I am not on 1000-1500 a night depending on how bad my sugars were throughout the day. However, I seem to do fine on 1000.
> 
> I still haven't gotten AF or a +opk.
> 
> I am currently looking for a new doctor and your story scares me. I have had a great one, but we moved two hours away and so its been difficult to travel and make appointments to see if I O'd. So I am hoping once my new ins kicks in on the first I can find one that will be cooperative and helpful.

The name brand is that expensive. Insurance pays about $600 a month for mine. I had issues with the genetic that I didn't with name brand so he writes the script as brand name medically necessary.


----------



## Aein

Ladies, what external effects we observe, if we have PCOS.....


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, I agree, at Publix Pharmacy here its totally free. They have this "diabetes plan" or something like that so its free for regular Met. For ER its I think like $9 a month, without insurace.

I've heard that ER is easier on your stomach sometimes also...So maybe that helped too with going down in dose! Thats nuts that they started you right on 2000mg, although I was kinda wishing my doc would have so I could move up slowly as needed. I'm sorry my story scared you!! :haha: I think I just have inevitably the worst luck ever with doctors! 

Aein, thats great! Let us know how the test goes!! And what do you mean by external effects? I know a lot of women with PCOS and IR are over weight and stuff, like in the mid section. I have skin tags and stuff that I've heard could be a symptom of PCOS, and dark patches of skin like in your arm pits. Mostly the effects of PCOS are internal though I do believe. But its so different for everyone, its hard to tell...


So, I learned something else last night that the Metformin does not agree with lol...I had a glass of milk with strawberry syrup in it last night. Hadn't had it in a long time and was really wanting some...BAD IDEA :haha: So, that means so far I have found that if I eat Hamburger Helper, or drink milk with strawberry syrup I'm in for a looooong night!! :dohh:


----------



## wishfull23

Aein said:


> Ladies, what external effects we observe, if we have PCOS.....

Once telling my OB about my irregular cycles; she took a glance and said you probably have PCOS b/c that it what she has; after tests she was right. Examples of mine my mid section is a little fluffly, dandruff, oily skin. Everyone's symptoms are different.


----------



## wishfull23

amjon said:


> wishfull23 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Babyjla, you have been through many circles! Glad you are switching OB's they are crazy. I have been seeing the same OB for years and very informative including the nurses. I don't understand why they wouldn't up your dosage every couple of days. I first started 500 mg and gradually suppose to increase till I reach 2000 mg. I'm not upping it anytime soon; will stay on 1000 mg b/c I went to have my prescription filled and they told me it was $573 for 60 1000 mg pills (with insurance)!!! So my OB gave me some free samples and I will be taking those for now. Hope your appointment with the new OB is great!
> 
> Do you have insurance? Mine has been covering the name brand with no problem. I take 4 500mg pills a day (2 and 2). I only pay around $20 (for some reason it's different every time).Click to expand...

Yes, I have UHC. This is the first time getting this prescription filled at Wal-Mart and I had to leave it there. 3 months ago getting it at CVS it was only $45 for 60 pills. I don't know why it is such a BIG difference!


----------



## amjon

wishfull23 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishfull23 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Babyjla, you have been through many circles! Glad you are switching OB's they are crazy. I have been seeing the same OB for years and very informative including the nurses. I don't understand why they wouldn't up your dosage every couple of days. I first started 500 mg and gradually suppose to increase till I reach 2000 mg. I'm not upping it anytime soon; will stay on 1000 mg b/c I went to have my prescription filled and they told me it was $573 for 60 1000 mg pills (with insurance)!!! So my OB gave me some free samples and I will be taking those for now. Hope your appointment with the new OB is great!
> 
> Do you have insurance? Mine has been covering the name brand with no problem. I take 4 500mg pills a day (2 and 2). I only pay around $20 (for some reason it's different every time).Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have UHC. This is the first time getting this prescription filled at Wal-Mart and I had to leave it there. 3 months ago getting it at CVS it was only $45 for 60 pills. I don't know why it is such a BIG difference!Click to expand...

I've been getting all mine at Publix.


----------



## Aein

babyjla said:


> Krissie, I agree, at Publix Pharmacy here its totally free. They have this "diabetes plan" or something like that so its free for regular Met. For ER its I think like $9 a month, without insurace.
> 
> I've heard that ER is easier on your stomach sometimes also...So maybe that helped too with going down in dose! Thats nuts that they started you right on 2000mg, although I was kinda wishing my doc would have so I could move up slowly as needed. I'm sorry my story scared you!! :haha: I think I just have inevitably the worst luck ever with doctors!
> 
> Aein, thats great! Let us know how the test goes!! And what do you mean by external effects? I know a lot of women with PCOS and IR are over weight and stuff, like in the mid section. I have skin tags and stuff that I've heard could be a symptom of PCOS, and dark patches of skin like in your arm pits. Mostly the effects of PCOS are internal though I do believe. But its so different for everyone, its hard to tell...

yea this is what i wanna know, actually my cycle is regular, and yes i got weight but i felt thus is why my atmosphere change here and we were also on sum healthy food, weekly going outside for dinner....

let c now just test result can determine either i have PCOS or not ... waiting n waiting :nope:


----------



## Aein

wishfull23 said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, what external effects we observe, if we have PCOS.....
> 
> Once telling my OB about my irregular cycles; she took a glance and said you probably have PCOS b/c that it what she has; after tests she was right. Examples of mine my mid section is a little fluffly, dandruff, oily skin. Everyone's symptoms are different.Click to expand...

if i take a look back on my cycles study i had regular of 28 days cycle, even on fingures i was aware at which date my mensis start, so they...

but in these 7 months, only 4th month was first time tht i 5 days late for mensis... after tht last 2 cycles again normal.... ehhh we just can think n conclude by ourself, dont knw wt is waiting for me in nearby future :sleep:

i really wish to be a mother now :wacko:


----------



## hippiekinz

I'd like to join this thread :)

I found out on Aug 24 I have PCOS (though I've suspected longer before) I currently take 500mg ER Metformin and was denied to have the dosage up by my doctor. So I have an appt to see a ob/gyn on Oct 17 so I'm hoping they could help me more then my doctor could.

P.S. I get my medicine from Wal-Greens and it's only $1.00 for 30 pills (one month supply) - I have CDPHP


----------



## babyjla

Aein, I feel your pain :cry: I'm hoping and praying it will happen for all of us very soon!!! :hugs: 

Hi Hippiekinz! Welcome  Have you been on the Metformin since August 24th?


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Aein, I feel your pain :cry: I'm hoping and praying it will happen for all of us very soon!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Hippiekinz! Welcome  Have you been on the Metformin since August 24th?

Yup :) I didn't have the side effects, but I can't eat certain foods and eat too much carbs or my body will fight me in the bathroom. Though I've noticed along with WWs and the Metformin - I'm losing weight. I'm hoping losing 10% (which i'm close to) will help me out more with my PCOS and TTC.


----------



## wishfull23

Will this be everyone's first? I've been using the OPK but have not received a positive, but I think I have ovulated b/c I had this terrible pain on both side's of the abdomen and so I had to google it. It is ok to have pains on both sides while taking clomid. Hoping everyone will get :bfp:


----------



## babyjla

Yep, sounds like my experience. I've been noting all the things I've found don't do too well with the Metformin lol Thats great that you're close to 10% lost! What is your goal? I want to lose 75lbs :winkwink: Wishfull, it kinda sounds like it is. Everyone seems to be either just starting or just passed their first month of taking the met! :shock: Maybe you O'd on both sides!!! Ahhh! Maybe you'll have twins! I would love twins :haha:


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla - I lost near 140lbs with WWs and went from 300lbs to 160lbs. Then I had surgery got depressed and ate half my weight back O.O So I would LOVE to get back to 160 since I know I've done it before, but at this moment I'm aiming for 10% (need to lose 7lbs) then getting out of the 200lbs. If I aim for smaller weight goals, i'll feel better then aiming right for 160lbs:winkwink:


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm up in Canada so medical stuff and prices are different here but my Met with my hubby's work prescription plan is $5 a prescription (think its a 90 pill bottle). Without the insurance plan 30 pills would have been like $12 so not too bad. 

As far as symptoms, definitely weight gain. I've always had a tendency to be overweight but when I did birth control I lost about 20 lbs without even trying and when I stopped Otto start ttc I found those lost 20 lb once more in the first month! Again I hadn't changed anything really though I had been eating a bit better and exercising more to help with ttc so if anything I should have dropped a few lbs! I was so mad. That was or of my tip offs that I have pcos. Wasn't normal. 

Also I have the body hair issue and I despise it! I get hair on my chin and sideburns and Lao get it on my stomach and back. It's sick. I have to shave and pluck and wax everything constantly. Luckily my DH is very loving and understanding. Inside he's probably horrified by his wife's man hair!! Ugh! On birth control this symptom improved a lot though but now I'm off it the hai is back and worse than pre bc time. :dohh: 

Those are my 2 big external symptoms. The rest is mostly the internal stuff...no periods or ovulation, long cycles and irratic periods. In the past even just a little weight loss, like 20 lbs or less (not much when you have 100 to lose!) has really helped my cycles regulate. But I'm finding it very hard to lose weight now. :( Hoping the met will eventually help with this. 

In terms of bad foods for met...I've heard sugar and carbs but for me carbs seem to be okay. It's more sugar and fat/grease. Heaven help me if I get fast food! Had burger king one night and that hit me really bad! But if I stick to low fat carbs I do fine on them.


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh also, question for everyone. Has anyone taken soy isoflavones before? I started them last night. Planning to take them cd 5-9. Last night though, about an hour after my first dose, I felt very cold and was shivering. I checked my temp wondering if I had a bit of a fever (I've read soy can give you hot flashes) but rather than high my temp had dropped big time! I was at 95.9 degrees! I don't remember my temp ever reading in that low before. The lowest my bbt has been is about 96.8 and that's my pre get out of bed temp. During the day it runs higher of course. I read today that anything below 95 degrees I considered life threatening so now I'm pretty worried wondering if it was just a fluke or the soy. Has anyone heard or experienced anything like this. I this a normal soy reaction??


----------



## babyjla

We share a goal weight hippiekinz! :winkwink: In high school I always weighed anywhere from 150-160lbs, and when I started bcp I gained and gained!! I'm down to 220lbs now, I started working out in July and started at 236lbs. I think thats why I got AF so heavy last month, it had been 5 months since AF! :dohh: But of course after losing that weight I can't seem to get the other 60lbs off. I'm hoping too that the Metformin will help with that.

I've heard too about the carbs and sugars, but so far I haven't had a whole lot of trouble with either. I mean, some things yes. But I ate a candy bar the other day (which I'm sure had more sugar in it than my strawberry milk!) and I was fine after that. So who knows :shrug: As far as the soy goes, I have no clue! I was considering taking it, but like temping I never have :haha: Sounds scary though! I hope it was a fluke!!


----------



## krissie328

I have taken soy twice. The first time I was an emotional crazy person. It was so bad, I started crying if my husband looked at me wrong. I also tried it the end of August. I did OPKs from CD 9-now and have never got a +. However, I have had sensitive ovaries and bbs. So I have no idea what is going on. I just wish AF would show up so I can work on something else. With soy I tend to run warmer, I had a hard time sleeping because I was so hot. That lasted for a couple weeks. But besides my sensitive stuff, everything seems normal.


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone,
I have read through some of your posts and thought id post you my stories.

I have 1 ds (from another r/s) who is 7, he took 18 month ttc. After meeting my dh we decided ttc in april 2010 knowing it might take a while. My cycle were ok, ranging from 40-55 days and mostly ovulating. Then all of a sudden they just went crazy! Lasting over 100 days. I had scans/bloods test ect and was diagnosed with pcos about 18 months after ttc. After having it confirmed I was told to loose weigh and given met. Started on it in May 2012, full dose in june. I got my 1st af since Jan a month later so begun doing opks and charting. I have since ovulated twice and due af/bfp in a few days.

I cant recomend metformin enough. Ive lost 17lbs too and my cycles are getting loads better. I was lucky enough not to experience too many symptoms either (just a few in the early days) 

Good luck to everyone ttc with pcos x


----------



## babyjla

wanna_bump I can't wait to hear if you get a BFP!!! Thats very inspiting that you've lost 17lbs on the Metformin!

So, my doc appointment went great today. Definitely NOT going back to Doctor Quacko! My new doctor did an u/s to check my pcos and make sure my uterus and all was good to go. Also did a pelvic exam. Then he prescribed me Provera to induce a cycle, Clomid for ovulation, and upped my dose of Metformin to 1000mg a day. :happydance: It was a super productive visit, and I have a follow up visit on November 26th so see how the Met is effecting my cycles, if we need to up that dose and also if we need to up the dose of Clomid (Assuming I don't get a BFP before then!!!). I'm super stoked!! So I start on 1000mg Metformin tomorrow, bring on the stomach ache!! :haha:


----------



## Hunneytot

Hi! I just wanted to share my experience with metformin :) I was put on met after my first loss (it took me 8 yrs to concieve) and was also given three months of birth control. Two weeks after I quit the birth control, I concieved my second (sadly also a loss) I am hoping they are going to put me back o the metformin as soon as I am able to start trying again. I had great luck with it and I hope you do too!


----------



## meli1981

hi all! i was diagnosed with pcos in 2009 after ttc for 14 months. i was put on met and it wasnt until i reached 1500 mg that i had normal 32 day cycles and began to ovulate. I got pregnant with my second daughter after being on met for 14 months. so it is possible! I have been ttc for my third since feb of this year with no luck. been back on the met since feb since my body was trying for a period, i could tell, cramps and bloating and irratibility etc, but no period. after a week of being on it again I got my period. i have had regular 32 day cycles since but no bfps. i cant get in with my ob until march 2013 so my current doc might prescribe me clomid, although hes never prescribed it before so he might not feel comfortable doing it. i have an appt on monday to see if he will or not. fingers crossed as i really want him to. as for symptoms go, i have been on met for awhile a few years with the break during pregnancy, and i still get upset tummy aches every once in awhile. i think it depends on what i eat. or if i dont eat when im hungery i get soooo nauseas. it kinda feels like youre preg! oh and some advice, us with pcos have an increased risk of miscarriage, i myself suffered one in between my first and second daughter, and to reduce the risk i took met for the first three months of my pregnancy. the doc cant really recommend this but the studies show it reduces your risk and since my baby is fine, i will do it again once i get pregnant( if i ever do!) good luck!


----------



## babyjla

Hunneytot, I am so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: I hope the Metformin helps you keep your sticky bean!

meli1981, thats great to hear that the Metformin helped you prevent miscarriage!! I plan on taking it through my first trimester if I can ever get a stick bean!!!!! :wacko:


So today I took my first dose of 1000mg Metformin. It wasn't as bad as I expected. I had a little bit of an upset stomach but that didn't last very long...I also took another dose of Provera :dohh: I'm not looking forward to the heavy period that comes after taking Provera, but I feel like its going to be totally worth it! Here's to hoping we all get that BFP soon!


----------



## RexyI

Hi, 

I'm becky, thought I'd share my story of pcos and metformin!

We have been ttc since June 2011, after stopping bcp. For about 6 months I hadn't had an af, so kept going to the docs who kept fobbing me off and said it can take up to 18months to return - seriously!! 

I kept badgering and finally sent me for an u/s early this year where I was diagnosed with pcos, I then asked to be referred private as the docs were rubbish. 

I still had no af so was given norathisterone to induce a bleed and given clomid. Had my scan to track the eggs but there was zero activity.

I was then given metformin, I have been on it for about 6months. Started on 1 tablet a day, then up to 2 a week later, then 3 the week after, it was gradual to try keep side effects down. I only had a dodgy tummy a couple of times.

I finally got my first af end of July, took clomid days 2-6, had a scan with a couple of eggs measuring 10mm. Finally something was happening!!! 

Got my second af beginning of sept :( so it hadn't worked. My cycle last 34 days but at least it was something!!

I then took my 3rd cycle of clomid again, and was scanned a bit later this time on day 12, only measuring 10mm again so had another scan on day 14 and they were a bit bigger. 

Have since had some symptoms that I could have implanted but trying not to symptom watch too much! I also have done 3 cheap hpg tests (I'm about 10dpo) which have all had 3 faint lines. I'm not going to get my hopes just in case.

But for me, I think metformin is amazing and has worked. I'm also having acupuncture as recommended and believ that is helping!

Good luck everyone, fx'd for you all!

X


----------



## laurac1988

Hi there. I'm in the metformin boat too. Started taking it three days ago 500mg then will be 1000mg from next Thursday.

Have bad horrid side effects... But I'm up for continuing if it gets me pregnant!

I have PCOS but regular periods (every 36 days)


----------



## Aein

MamaMac123 said:


> I'm up in Canada so medical stuff and prices are different here but my Met with my hubby's work prescription plan is $5 a prescription (think its a 90 pill bottle). Without the insurance plan 30 pills would have been like $12 so not too bad.
> 
> As far as symptoms, definitely weight gain. I've always had a tendency to be overweight but when I did birth control I lost about 20 lbs without even trying and when I stopped Otto start ttc I found those lost 20 lb once more in the first month! Again I hadn't changed anything really though I had been eating a bit better and exercising more to help with ttc so if anything I should have dropped a few lbs! I was so mad. That was or of my tip offs that I have pcos. Wasn't normal.
> 
> Also I have the body hair issue and I despise it! I get hair on my chin and sideburns and Lao get it on my stomach and back. It's sick. I have to shave and pluck and wax everything constantly. Luckily my DH is very loving and understanding. Inside he's probably horrified by his wife's man hair!! Ugh! On birth control this symptom improved a lot though but now I'm off it the hai is back and worse than pre bc time. :dohh:
> 
> Those are my 2 big external symptoms. The rest is mostly the internal stuff...no periods or ovulation, long cycles and irratic periods. In the past even just a little weight loss, like 20 lbs or less (not much when you have 100 to lose!) has really helped my cycles regulate. But I'm finding it very hard to lose weight now. :( Hoping the met will eventually help with this.
> 
> In terms of bad foods for met...I've heard sugar and carbs but for me carbs seem to be okay. It's more sugar and fat/grease. Heaven help me if I get fast food! Had burger king one night and that hit me really bad! But if I stick to low fat carbs I do fine on them.

really quite informative post as i felt sumhow like mine own, i auggest you to cook your food in olive oikm plus try to drink early morning before brush light hot water 1 glass with half spoon honey and 2 drops of olive oil inside, take cabbage soup daily in lunch and everything in your dinner with brown bread, and fruit veggies in salad ate as much as u can

dis is wt m doing now a days too, although my PCOS still nt detected waiting for test date

best if luck dear:hugs:


----------



## Aein

Girls!

let me clear one more thing please

if my PCOS detected so what Dr will do first?

coz next week probably will visit my Gyn after taking my n DH test results, and after tht we are flying on 17 Oct to celebrate Eid with our family in Pakistan, so we will together live there for 21 days aftertht my DH will back and it will took time to me may be 1 more month, so shoukd i start my treatment now if Dr suggests or wait till i come back here??


----------



## meli1981

i say start the metformin right away.


----------



## babyjla

RexyI, please let us know if you get your BFP!!! Fingers crossed you get a DARK second line soon!!! :hugs: 

Hi laurac! Have your side effects been every day? I only had an upset stomach here or there, hope you get to feeling better!

Aein, if you have PCOS and Dr wants to start treatment I would!! Why wait? :winkwink: Just make sure you tell the doc you won't be home for a while, that way you can see what course of treatment will be best for you in your situation :) As far as what the doctor will do first really depends on the doctor.


----------



## laurac1988

Every day Hun :-( hopefully it will stop soon


----------



## babyjla

Oh no :( I'm sorry! I think you're body will adjust! But I'm with you, I'll deal with whatever it takes to get a sticky bean at the end of the line!


----------



## RexyI

babyjla said:


> RexyI, please let us know if you get your BFP!!! Fingers crossed you get a DARK second line soon!!! :hugs:.

Hello, sorry for the delay, I had a couple more days of lines getting darker. I just did a clear blue test that actually says if ur pregnant, and I got my BFP!!!!! I'm so excited!:)

I seriously believe metformin, chlomid and accupuncture made it all happen. Stick out and fingers crossed it will happen for u all soon!

X


----------



## Aein

RexyI said:



> babyjla said:
> 
> 
> RexyI, please let us know if you get your BFP!!! Fingers crossed you get a DARK second line soon!!! :hugs:.
> 
> Hello, sorry for the delay, I had a couple more days of lines getting darker. I just did a clear blue test that actually says if ur pregnant, and I got my BFP!!!!! I'm so excited!:)
> 
> I seriously believe metformin, chlomid and accupuncture made it all happen. Stick out and fingers crossed it will happen for u all soon!
> 
> XClick to expand...

woow m really happy for you dear, inshahAllah you will get good news soon, pray for all of us who are in queue May God bless us with healthy kids , Aamin :happydance::hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

:happydance: Yay RexyI!!!!! Sooo exciting!!!!! I love hearing about bfps! They give me so much hope, especially from fellow pcos sufferers. Best of luck to you and your sticky bean! 

Babyjila - yay for the new doc! Sound sooooo much better than the old one!!! Hope all the meds work for you! I'm guessing clomid is my next step next month when I see my new doctor so I'm excited to see how they work for you this cycle :) 

Welcome to all the newbies :) its so nice to hear stories from you all who understand and are going through the ttc struggle with pcos. :hugs: 

As for me - I'm cd 10 today. I took my last dose of soy last night (cd5-9). I did 150, 150, 150, 200, 200 for my 5 days of soy. Also on my 1000 met as well. Fx!!!! Really hoping to get a confirmed ovulation this cycle. I had a crazy temp drop yesterday morning but temp was back up this morning. Very odd.


----------



## babyjla

:happydance: YAY REXY! Congratulations!!!! :hugs: You must be over the moon ecstatic!! Thats wonderful! And so encouraging! 

MamaMac, how bad was the temp drop this time? Maybe its a sign that the soy is working?? :shrug: And thank you! I'm curious to see if the Clomid works too. I know by itsself we didn't have very much luck (of course we only got to try for 3 months on a low dose)...but maybe with the added Metformin in my system it'll help!! I'd loooove nothing more than a BFP for Halloween!! :blush:


----------



## meli1981

rexy congrats! its so great whenever i see a lady with pcos conceive, its a little miracle!:)


----------



## krissie328

RexyI said:


> babyjla said:
> 
> 
> RexyI, please let us know if you get your BFP!!! Fingers crossed you get a DARK second line soon!!! :hugs:.
> 
> Hello, sorry for the delay, I had a couple more days of lines getting darker. I just did a clear blue test that actually says if ur pregnant, and I got my BFP!!!!! I'm so excited!:)
> 
> I seriously believe metformin, chlomid and accupuncture made it all happen. Stick out and fingers crossed it will happen for u all soon!
> 
> XClick to expand...

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Well, I have been on the Met for a month. I also took soy at the start of this cycle. I finally got a + opk on Friday. I am so excited. I have never got a +, or even close to one before. So hubby and I had a fun weekend. :winkwink:

So I guess now its just a wait game. I am trying so hard not to be get my hopes up because the chances are stacked so high against us. But getting that + was really quite a mood booster.


----------



## Karynmski

Congrats Rexy! How exciting! I've had PCOS for awhile and I'm taking metformin as well as clomid. This is the third cycle with meds. My first month was clomid 50mg days 4-8. I didn't ovulate. The second cycle, I had started the metformin and used clomid 100mg same days. I finally had a positive OPK! I ovulated but didn't get pregnant. FX'd that this month it all comes together and I get my BFP. :dust: Good luck everyone!


----------



## babyjla

Yaaaay Krissie!! I'm gonna keep my FX'd that you get a BFP in two weeks!!! Let us know if you have any symptoms! :D So exciting when you get a positive OPK!!! I remember the one time I actually got a full +OPK I was dancing in the bathroom...Of course we missed the egg, but it was still exciting lol!


----------



## krissie328

babyjla said:


> Yaaaay Krissie!! I'm gonna keep my FX'd that you get a BFP in two weeks!!! Let us know if you have any symptoms! :D So exciting when you get a positive OPK!!! I remember the one time I actually got a full +OPK I was dancing in the bathroom...Of course we missed the egg, but it was still exciting lol!

I am so excited... I can hardly think of anything else. This is sooo bad! And my hubby who is usually the calm one is wound nearly as tight. So its gonna be a long TWW.


----------



## babyjla

Aweee, its always sweet when your hubby is just as excited as you are. My hubby always is! He wants a baby sooo badly he gets so excited every month he knows there might be a chance that this is THE month lol. Yes it is going to be a longggg tww!! I can't wait, I hope you get that BFP!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Krissie - :happydance: Yay for the positive Opk! I want one so bad!! May I ask which cycle days you did soy and the dosage and also what cycle day you got the positive opk? :) Be nice to have another met/soy buddy to compare notes with :)


----------



## krissie328

MamaMac123 said:


> Krissie - :happydance: Yay for the positive Opk! I want one so bad!! May I ask which cycle days you did soy and the dosage and also what cycle day you got the positive opk? :) Be nice to have another met/soy buddy to compare notes with :)

The start of this cycle was really weird, I am not sure exactly what day it officially started. I was shooting to do soy CD 2-6, however, I am pretty sure it was CD 3-7. I took 120, 120, 120, 160, 200. I didn't actually get my +OPK until CD 32/33. I had pretty much given up hope of getting it, but I kept testing anyways because I had read on a soy thread that some women didn't get their positive until into their CD 30+.


----------



## laurac1988

I've heard so many good things about soy

I took it a couple of cycles days 3/7 160mg which shortened my 36 day cycle to 29, but the second time I took it I did 3-7 200mg and it completely screwed me. Ended up having a 60 day cycle which not so much as a near +opk.

Do many of you ladies not get +OPks? I get one every month but heard that's fairly unusual with pcos?

Started Metformin last week and the side effects are finally stopping thank goodness. Have to up my dose on Thursday though :-(


----------



## MrsAM

Hi Guys

I have been diagnosed with PCOS and I was not told about metformin at all and it took me 6 months to lose enough weight to start clomid treatment. I am had 2 cycles of clomid (1st I didnt ovulate) and 2nd I ovulated but didnt conceive.

So when I start my next treatment do you think i should ask the docs about metformin just to keep my wieght stable as I find it very hard to not put weight on unless i starve myself 3 days straight. 

I have read so much good stuff about metformin and i dont get why my doc didnt put me on it or tell me about it :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely ask the question Hun 

Welcome


----------



## babyjla

laurac, I've only had a true +OPK one time. Every other time I'm not sure what happened.. like the line would get darker for a few days, and then WHAM, its gone back to super light. So maybe I just tested at the wrong time of the day or something... :shrug:

MrsAm, your doc sounds like my old doc! Well, in the sense that he didn't tell you about Metformin and went straight to Clomid. I didn't have to lose any weight to start Clomid treatment (and I am NOT a small girl) so I'm not sure about that stuff..BUT after doing my own research online and finding out all these great things about Metformin, I was very peeved that my doctor didn't even mention it! I would think he would have wanted to try that first, especially since it helps with other things and not just ttc. So I would definitely ask your doc about it when you start your next treatments. I switched docs, and my new doc has upped my dose of Metformin from 500mg to 1000mg, and also prescribed me Clomid to go along with it. He said the Metformin should help me O on its own, but since we are actively ttc and have been for a while, he gave the clomid to make sure we O. He also said the Metformin should help with weightloss and keeping it off, so I would definitely ask your doctor!!!


----------



## laurac1988

My sperm donor is a dr of fertility (not practising - he lectures) and he said with Metformin and clomid you tend to get two "camps" within the medical profession - the Metformin camp and the clomid camp. 

My doc is in the middle. hes started me on Metformin but said in three months if still no baby we will be moving on to clomid, but some doctors do it the other way around and some ignore one option completely in favour of the other.

Best to just ask your doc


----------



## babyjla

I agree, it all depends on the doctor. I'm lucky to have a doctor who likes both :haha:


----------



## krissie328

My RE (before I moved) said he would do metformin and clomid once I was ready. He has always been optimistic it was a great treatment for PCOS. But it always seems like I have been to scared to make that leap at my appointments. So I have just stuck with metformin. Which I haven't taken for long periods because I thought it was only for IR, and I was a bit in denial. But once I figured out that I do have some blood sugar issues and began taking it I started learning about the other benefits. 

I do not ovulate on my own. At least not very often. I only have a few periods a year. When the doctor did my labs three years ago he determined I wasn't ovulating, and through attempts at tracking BBT and with OPKs I have never achieved a confirmation before now. And lets face it after nearly eight years of unprotected sex and being young and in love :blush: it seems unlikely we would keep missing it. And throughout the years we have TTC but stopped after a few months when we consistenly get nothing and just go back to NTNP. 

Now I wish I lived closer to my RE so I could get this stuff going. But now I have to wait for my new ins to start up and find a doctor. Hopefully one that will be cooperative and understanding.


----------



## MrsAM

Hi Laurac1988 and babyjla

Thanks so much for the advice.

I will defo speak to the doc about this. Like you were saying there does seem to be 2 camps and as long as they don't cancel each other out it appears from reading other forums and posts that metformin and clomid could be quite potent when taken at the same time...lol that sounds a bit saucy :winkwink:

Sorry i'm feeling quite manic today i dont know why since i got AF yesterday and am having the worst of it today but i guess it beats being depressed. 

I also feel like i am bothering the hospital when i'm always emailing, how british is that...worried in case i'm emailing them too much. But to be honest i was quite peed off with them when they told me to go and shift the weight without any advice apart from dont be eating too many carbs i mean what? how does that help :growlmad:

but anyway once i finally shifted it i found out about metformin but i'm just so grateful that i'm getting treated i haven't brought it up with them yet but i will now i got online peeps to back me up :thumbup:

Also they have told me that they will try me on clomid for a max of 6 months so for you babyjla it seems like that's not the case, you can continue clomid indefinitely?

I am a naturally anxious person anyway and have suffered from anxiety disorder before and i'm terrible under deadlines so now i think i have to get it right within the next 4 months (that i have left) and then when i found out that people needed both met and clomid, artifical insemination and suppositiries (sic) to get preggo i feel like why didnt they hospital tell me that why are they not being more agressive and its only been 2 months on clomid :headspin:

ok you dont need to reply this venting is just to make me feel better but if you want to that would be nice :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

In theUK they will only treat you with clomid for 6 months - its pretty annoying


----------



## happyandy

Hey there - I'm also a PCOSer and take Metformin for insulin resistance.

I was diagnosed with PCOS in July of 2009. Started taking Met October of same year. I ovulated within 6 weeks of starting it, after having not ovulated in a year! I actually got pregnant on that cycle, but ultimately miscarried. I ended up getting pregnant in March of 2010 and keeping that pregnancy. Have a perfect little boy to show for it.

I still take the Met daily, although my dose was reduced from 2000mg to 1000mg daily. I lowered the dosage because I lost about 30 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight and was not needing quite so much.

I had the Mirena the entire year of 2011 and just pulled it this past March. After a hiccup with low progesterone, I just found out I was pregnant again last night. However, the Met has helped me regain regular ovulation and cycles. I usually ovulate on day 21. 

Side effects will vary. Mostly they are upset stomach issues. Mine were never too serious, and after taking Met for about 2 weeks, you will level out and not have any side effects anymore. It doesn't typically cause headaches or nausea or any other unruly side effects. However, it does CURE the side effects of PCOS, like facial hair, loss of hair on your head, belly fat, acne, not ovulating, etc. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## krissie328

I live in the US and I was also told six months max. However, I wonder if that is all in a row or can you do six and then stop for a while and go back?


----------



## MrsAM

laurac1988 said:


> In theUK they will only treat you with clomid for 6 months - its pretty annoying

yes i know i just think there are things you can try alongside with clomid but how can you try all those things in such a short time line. 

or maybe i'm just underestimating my docs ability to treat me cos i've read too many forums. :wacko:


----------



## laurac1988

Hmmm I dunno.

As far as I know, the reason many places say 6 max is because there was a fear of a link between clomid and ovarian cancer, but as of yet that link is unproven.

They reckon the more ovulations a woman has, the higher her chance of ovarian cancer, which is why those who were on birth control for some time have a lower chance - but this is just a theory and is relatively unproven


----------



## babyjla

Just to clear things up, I haven't been on Clomid since last October. I guess the way I explained things was a little confusing...My experience with doctors has been whacky at best lol. This is when I took the Clomid last year:1st dose 50mg Oct 2011, 2nd dose 50mg Dec 2011, 3rd dose 50mg Jan 2012. I have heard a lot that you shouldn't take Clomid for more than a few months at a time because you can "over stimulate" the ovaries, and because of an increased risk of ovarian cancer...although I'm not sure if this is true or not. Sorry ladies!! Didn't mean to confuse everyone :dohh:

I did explain to my NEW doctor that I had taken Clomid last year & earlier this year, and he didn't seem to be worried about it. He went ahead and prescribed me 50mg, and said if by Nov 26th I wasn't pregnant, he'd up the dose. :shrug: So maybe it depends on the doctor? My OLD obgyn would only let me have Clomid for 3 months max, then wanted to go into all these extensive tests and such. The only reason he started me on Metformin is because I suggested it after reading so many good things about it!! 

So to answer your question MrsAM, I haven't been on Clomid indefinitely. My first doc only allowed me 3 months, and it was all at the same dose. My new OB hasn't mentioned any timelines, so to speak, and has said he will be upping the dose if I do not fall pregnant. I'm hoping with the added Metformin which seems to be a miracle drug for some women, I will have some luck!! :wacko:



Happyandy, thank you for sharing your story!! We can all use the encouragment!! Its so nice to hear a successful Metformin story!! :hugs: And CONGRATS!


----------



## MrsAM

babyjla said:


> Just to clear things up, I haven't been on Clomid since last October. I guess the way I explained things was a little confusing...My experience with doctors has been whacky at best lol. This is when I took the Clomid last year:1st dose 50mg Oct 2011, 2nd dose 50mg Dec 2011, 3rd dose 50mg Jan 2012. I have heard a lot that you shouldn't take Clomid for more than a few months at a time because you can "over stimulate" the ovaries, and because of an increased risk of ovarian cancer...although I'm not sure if this is true or not. Sorry ladies!! Didn't mean to confuse everyone :dohh:
> 
> I did explain to my NEW doctor that I had taken Clomid last year & earlier this year, and he didn't seem to be worried about it. He went ahead and prescribed me 50mg, and said if by Nov 26th I wasn't pregnant, he'd up the dose. :shrug: So maybe it depends on the doctor? My OLD obgyn would only let me have Clomid for 3 months max, then wanted to go into all these extensive tests and such. The only reason he started me on Metformin is because I suggested it after reading so many good things about it!!
> 
> So to answer your question MrsAM, I haven't been on Clomid indefinitely. My first doc only allowed me 3 months, and it was all at the same dose. My new OB hasn't mentioned any timelines, so to speak, and has said he will be upping the dose if I do not fall pregnant. I'm hoping with the added Metformin which seems to be a miracle drug for some women, I will have some luck!! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Happyandy, thank you for sharing your story!! We can all use the encouragment!! Its so nice to hear a successful Metformin story!! :hugs: And CONGRATS!

OHHHHHHHHHH ok now i get it :dohh:

Thanks for taking the time to explain. Let's just say baby making biology is not my strong point. Sometimes it makes me feel so lazy the way nearly everyone on here seems to have done all their research and understands what the heck is going on. 

But i think that is the best thing to do, asking questions and research...if i hadn't of read these forums and posts and asked the clomid question i would still be feeling really confused. I just feel like i am bothering the hospital when i am in contact with them. I know they're super busy but I have emailed them now and asked them about all this stuff and feel a lot better...at least its not all bottled up.


----------



## Aein

now i started countdown...:coffee:


----------



## babyjla

No problem  I know how you feel, I'm still in the dark about a lot of things like temping for example. I've had a few people tell me I should try it, but I just don't know. I try to read the O charts and stuff and that don't make any sense to me either. But REALLY I would rather not stress about it, and just let nature take its course. If I can get my body to O, I think we've gotta a pretty fair chance! 

And you shouldn't feel like you are bothering the hospital, its their job to take care of the patients! I was the same way with my old doc. I would call and call and call, and sometimes I felt bad because I would call like 15x's a day. But I needed answers & a prescription, and I knew if I didn't pester the doctor, I wouldn't get anywhere. :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies!

I just thought I would stop by and see how everyone was doing. 

I haven't felt good since yesterday. I have been really dizzy and overall blah. I am so glad this is a short week for me at work. Hubby and I are going to go out of town for a couple days so I am hoping that relaxation will help me feel better and get my mind off of TTC.


----------



## MamaMac123

krissie328 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just thought I would stop by and see how everyone was doing.
> 
> I haven't felt good since yesterday. I have been really dizzy and overall blah. I am so glad this is a short week for me at work. Hubby and I are going to go out of town for a couple days so I am hoping that relaxation will help me feel better and get my mind off of TTC.

Have fun! :) enjoy the relax time


----------



## Aein

krissie, have a nice time dear, do remember us in prayers:happydance::hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Hmmmmm! I wonder if those COULD be symptoms krissie! I know its super early, but I am the QUEEN at symptom spotting lol Have fun on vacation!! Maybe if you get your mind off TTC it'll help.

As for me, the Metformin has not shown any symptoms or tummy aches today :happydance: Whoop whoop! I did have some spotting today, so hopefully AF will be here tomorrow and can officially start CD1!! I'm so excited to start the Clomid and also be on the Metformin. I feel like our chances are soo much better now for some reason...But then again I hate to get my hopes up too high :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I am still trying super hard not to symptom spot, but its hard not to. I think I spent far to long today looking at early pregnancy symptoms. But oh well, for now I am still optimistic. Hubby is finally coming down and being more himself so that makes me feel a little more grounded.


----------



## hippiekinz

krissie - Seems like were in all the same threads :) I hope you have a nice few days of relaxation! I know I've been looking at symptoms as well. I'm trying not to, but when something new is happening it gets me wondering what it could be


----------



## babyjla

Ughh, I know the feeling. When I started Metformin I think I spent like an entire week searching side effects, the likely-hood of it helping me with TTC, success stories of women getting pregnant, and everything in between :dohh: I drove myself nuts looking at this damned computer lol. Thats why I decided to just start a thread so I could share my experiences and others could share theirs! That way we can all talk to each other and hear some success stories together :winkwink: And maybe even become success stories!! lol 

Welp, today is CD 1 for me!! I start Clomid in 4 days, and then its on to the fun stuff :winkwink:


----------



## Aein

my 29th day just end, still waiting for perio to start so i go for further tests


----------



## babyjla

Aein, how long are your cycles normally?? Have you tested?


----------



## laurac1988

Eurgh. I'm 3dpo today and sorest bbs EVER! Normally I get sore bbs the day of ov and a couple of days pre af... But they are SUPER sore! Even walking hurts


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey Ladies,

My FF chart is freaking me out. I don't understand why my temps are going down now and the solid red line is now dotted :( I don't know if this is a good sign or bad. What do you ladies think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0f35/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## babyjla

laurac that sounds like a good sign!! 

hippiekinz, I really dont know. I *think* that when your temp drops steadily you are about to get AF. So maybe you are about to start a new cycle? I've never temped so I'm really not a good source :wacko:


----------



## Aein

babyjla said:


> Aein, how long are your cycles normally?? Have you tested?

normally 28 days cycles i had, but last month it ends on 29... & today 30th day ends but not started, i didnt test yet dear, i think should wait for some more days


----------



## Aein

laurac1988 said:


> Eurgh. I'm 3dpo today and sorest bbs EVER! Normally I get sore bbs the day of ov and a couple of days pre af... But they are SUPER sore! Even walking hurts

wooow Laurac i am waiting for good news from you very soon, InshahAllah:thumbup:


----------



## Aein

hippiekinz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My FF chart is freaking me out. I don't understand why my temps are going down now and the solid red line is now dotted :( I don't know if this is a good sign or bad. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0f35/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

i had read that in FF about that dotted cross hair, A dashed crosshair means that your fertility signs are somehow in conflict, although i am also noting my daily temo but i dont much trust on it either


----------



## hippiekinz

Aein said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My FF chart is freaking me out. I don't understand why my temps are going down now and the solid red line is now dotted :( I don't know if this is a good sign or bad. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0f35/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> i had read that in FF about that dotted cross hair, A dashed crosshair means that your fertility signs are somehow in conflict, although i am also noting my daily temo but i dont much trust on it eitherClick to expand...

I'm wondering if it's the one temp. I took it later and was up for an hour already. I think I'm going to discard that one temp, but I doubt it will make a difference.

*ADDED* OHHHHHHHH I see what I did wrong, I forgot to add my CM to the day I had a +OPK! It was watery and I didn't add it. Once I did the lines were solid again:dohh:stupid me.


----------



## Aein

lolz... yea i was also looking at your chart and trying to findout any point, which you misssed, but see you have already got it... hehehe best of luck dear


----------



## hippiekinz

Aein said:


> lolz... yea i was also looking at your chart and trying to findout any point, which you misssed, but see you have already got it... hehehe best of luck dear

Yea, I felt stupid:dohh:I was looking at it for hours on and off and then I saw the CM and was like "THERE IT IS!!!!" lols


----------



## Aein

hippie, yea it happens sumtimes dear,


----------



## hippiekinz

Aein - I know it does. I just hope that +OPK was true. When I looked at it the one line was as dark as the control, plus the watery CM. Just really hoping. FX'd.


----------



## Aein

hippiekinz said:


> Aein - I know it does. I just hope that +OPK was true. When I looked at it the one line was as dark as the control, plus the watery CM. Just really hoping. FX'd.

woow thats good, i hope to hear a good news from you too also 

& i am counting days, waiting for my periods so i go for hormones test, as my PCOS is just a may be thing, but i wish i wont be effected from it, hope so

although my CD31 started, but i dont wanna take it positive, coz this month we didnt get much chance for intercourse, as my DH test was also in loop and we were avoiding it... 

but rest Allah knows, dont know why my cycle is getting late and where its going on


----------



## babyjla

Aein, ohhh ok. How long are you going to wait to test? Have you been feeling like AF is coming?

Hippie, glad to see you got it figured out! I don't know how to read them durn things lol, but I'm glad your chart is looking good again!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Aein - dotted lines means ff thinks you may have ovulated but they aren't sure. I had dotted lines a lot last cycle and they ended up vanishing entirely. I don't think I actually ovulated. Looking at your chart I see your temp is back up today and your solid lines are back...all good signs hun. Fx for u!!!! 

Afm - had lots of watery cm last few days, cervix was high soft and open yesterday and last night my boobs were pretty sore. This morning I had a bit of a temp rise. Dtd last night so should be covered if I did ov but no positive opk yesterday :shrugs: Anyone ever ov without getting a positive on opk? Can that happen with pcos?


----------



## Aein

babyjla said:


> Aein, ohhh ok. How long are you going to wait to test? Have you been feeling like AF is coming?
> 
> Hippie, glad to see you got it figured out! I don't know how to read them durn things lol, but I'm glad your chart is looking good again!! :hugs:

dear i visited my Dr last month after my periods and got my follicluar tests too on CD11 n 15.. so on 16 Sep Dr prescribed me hormones test as they are thinking may be i have PCOS... now tdy 31 day as its end but no AF symtoms, tdy i m on dpo 10 :wacko:


----------



## Aein

MamaMac123 said:


> Aein - dotted lines means ff thinks you may have ovulated but they aren't sure. I had dotted lines a lot last cycle and they ended up vanishing entirely. I don't think I actually ovulated. Looking at your chart I see your temp is back up today and your solid lines are back...all good signs hun. Fx for u!!!! [QUOTE /]
> 
> well yest when my temo drops i thought tdy mensis will start as last cycle they start after CD29, but tdy its again up... let see some more days
> 
> but i am nt taking as positive, coz if u luk at my chart u will see this month we didnt intercourse much, very less, and just because of my DH has to do his semen test, and u know for that we avoid sex, so this test thingie happened 3 to 4 times dis month...
> 
> now i dont know what God has written in my fate, lets wait some more days if mensis start so will go for hormones test on CD2, else will go for test or visit Dr after CD13


----------



## Aein

Mamamac dear yes dotted lines if in between two or more temperature figures draw, its mean Ovulation is probably nt detectedm but the crosslines which cuts chart horizontaly n verticaly becomes dotted so its mean ther's some conflict in data, i think dis is what i got frm FF


----------



## Aein

so here CD32 started on dpo11 

Ladies when is best time to do pregnancy test at which dpo??


----------



## meli1981

i would wait until you are late for af, because you could test negative if you are actually pregnant. i usually wait until im a week late, that way im not wasting money on preg tests:)


----------



## Aein

meli1981 said:


> i would wait until you are late for af, because you could test negative if you are actually pregnant. i usually wait until im a week late, that way im not wasting money on preg tests:)

thanks much dear


----------



## Aein

meli1981 said:


> i would wait until you are late for af, because you could test negative if you are actually pregnant. i usually wait until im a week late, that way im not wasting money on preg tests:)

thats the right way, same i will observe too if AF nt came, here teststrips are also costlt in KSA:wacko:


----------



## meli1981

they are so expensive here! fifteen bucks per test:( although ive never bought any cheapies you can get on the internet, but ive heard so many bad stories about them, usually people end up buying a frer anyway!


----------



## Aein

yea Meli i agree, rather for going cheap one and got bad result better to spend much money


----------



## meli1981

aein, when are you supposed to test, did you start the metformin


----------



## krissie328

Hey everyone- I had a nice time with the hubby away from everything. It was nice to get away, but it was soooo cold. 

I have noticed a lot of cramping and lower back pain. And something that started on our way out was heartburn that I can't kick. Although, these are all positive signs, I am starting to feel like af is more likely at this point. Maybe that is just be trying to not get my hopes up? I am only 6 dpo, so I feel a little stir crazy and realllllly want to poas. 

Also, yesterday when hubby and I were at the store I had some really painful pulling/pressure below my navel. I am not sure what that was about, but it really hurt and I felt sick afterwards. 

Lets just say this tww is all wacky. My hormones are acting differently than they have before so its hard to determine what the cause of all these things are. I am really looking forward to next weekend when I can test!


----------



## Aein

meli1981 said:


> aein, when are you supposed to test, did you start the metformin

no dear Meli, still my PCOS not detected, for confirmation Dr asked for hormones tests on CD2 but see 3 days up, no AF.

thats why i m little concerned if AF nt started so what should i do


----------



## babyjla

Hello ladies :flower:

Krissie, what you have going on sounds very interesting. I have everything crossed that you get your BFP in a week or so!! Ohhh that would be sooo exciting!!! 

I've heard some crappy things about the cheapie tests too, but my SIL used them with both of her pregnancies and got a BFP clearly on both tests. So I'm not sure. But she's also as fertile as you could possibly be. Both times she's been pregnant she got pregnant the first month off of bcp :dohh: Some luck, everyone in the family is fertile myrtle but me! 

As for me, I'm on CD 3 now. I start Clomid in 2 days :happydance: AF is very heavy today, and I've been having a lot of cramps and back pain with it :growlmad: I took some pain killers and I'm feeling pretty good right now :haha: Of course to make things even better I had pizza for dinner last night and the Metformin isn't agreeing with that decision. So I've been running back and forth to the ladies room every so often :dohh: I hope this is the last period I have to deal with for a while!! :blush:


----------



## meli1981

aein, if af hasnt started test, and talk to your doc. i was diagnosed when af was two weeks late and i kept testing and getting negatives. i thought maybe i had a tubal pregnancy. but she tested the hormones and my lh and fsh were off the charts, and my testosterone was higher than normal. i felt as if i was constantly ovualting, sore breasts, crampy sensation, and cm. it was awful! do you have any of these symptoms all month long?


----------



## Aein

meli1981 said:


> aein, if af hasnt started test, and talk to your doc. i was diagnosed when af was two weeks late and i kept testing and getting negatives. i thought maybe i had a tubal pregnancy. but she tested the hormones and my lh and fsh were off the charts, and my testosterone was higher than normal. i felt as if i was constantly ovualting, sore breasts, crampy sensation, and cm. it was awful! do you have any of these symptoms all month long?

yea u r right Meli, if af nt started by coming Tuesday will visit my Dr

regarding symptoms no cramping, nor sore breasts and cm also dry this time although was watery in last couple of days, and my nipples hurt me when get touch on them

let see this time m feeling some hot flashes inside down abdomen area and also luks as AF is coming, let see the night just started here


----------



## Aein

baby dear, my all good wishes with you, i hope this might be your last cycle too :flower::thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

Doctor just confirmed pcos and after an hsg we will be discussing metformin...so I'm interested in what ppl have to say about this...good luck to everyone!


----------



## babyjla

Hi Sugarpi! 

Sorry you were diagnosed with PCOS, but I think Metformin is a really good thing for women with the syndrome. So far it looks like a few of us have O'd, gotten cycles back, and possibly even gotten a sticky bean :hugs: Welcome!


----------



## Aein

Sugarpu, best of luck dear

i am still in hanging position, lets hope i get final diagnose before my flight on 17


----------



## krissie328

Sugarpi- I agree that metformin is a good option for PCOS. I am on the ER version and have found it a lot easier on me than the regular. So far it has regulated my blood sugar and helped me O this cycle. Plus in general I feel a lot better and I am having almost no sugar cravings so that is great for me!


----------



## sugarpi24

I really hope it works for me!! Ive heard good things about it. Do they just start it randomly in your cycle? Or do you take it on certain days in your cycle like clomid?


----------



## krissie328

sugarpi24 said:


> I really hope it works for me!! Ive heard good things about it. Do they just start it randomly in your cycle? Or do you take it on certain days in your cycle like clomid?

You can start it at any time and you take it during your entire cycle.


----------



## babyjla

Well, usually its taken daily. So you'll start it randomly in your cycle. Im taking 1000mg daily, and I started taking it when I went to the doctor, so no specific day really. I've only been on it for 2 & 1/2 weeks so i havent noticed any major changes yet. But my doctor also prescribed clomid to go along with it to increase our chances of conception and to speed up the process :D


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay awesome! Cant wait :) I really hope I get pregnant soon! I always imagine what it feels like to get a bfp... :)


----------



## krissie328

Yea me too. I think I will probably be in shock when it finally happens and probably in some denial as well. We have waited so long and I have seen so bfn. This cycle is turning out to be a killer. I am in so much pain that I hardly slept last night. Hopefully things ease up soon.


----------



## sugarpi24

krissie328 said:


> Yea me too. I think I will probably be in shock when it finally happens and probably in some denial as well. We have waited so long and I have seen so bfn. This cycle is turning out to be a killer. I am in so much pain that I hardly slept last night. Hopefully things ease up soon.

Lol I probably will be on shock as well...I might end up screaming and hubby will probably come running thinking I hurt myself...lol I can just see it...

I hope things ease up for you!


----------



## Aein

i hope and pray soon we all will share our bfp experience here, inshahAllah:happydance::happydance:

best of luck my all fellows:hugs:


----------



## meli1981

thanks aein! i really hope so too! unfortunately my gp wont prescribe me clomid, so i have to wait to see my ob, and shes not making appts until march:(


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey Ladies,

I was just wondering, how long did it take for your ob/gyn to prescribe Clomid?

[[My feeling during this 2WW is it's going to be bfn. I know I should stay positive, but if it doesn't happen i'd be more crushed, but if I think nothing will happen and something does I'll be like OMG :O lols. I know I'm weird.]]

I'm wondering since she will see i've been on Metformin for almost 2 months if she will wait or what. I haven't had a period since Nov 2011. How/what was your visit like? I heard this gyn is VERY good and can help someone like me with PCOS. I just want to try ALL possibilities before being considered a hopeless case and IVF may be my last resort - ya know?


----------



## krissie328

hippiekinz said:


> [[My feeling during this 2WW is it's going to be bfn. I know I should stay positive, but if it doesn't happen i'd be more crushed, but if I think nothing will happen and something does I'll be like OMG :O lols. I know I'm weird.]]

That is exactly how I am trying to be this cycle. It is so much easier. I am staying optimistic that I will get preggers, it just might not be this cycle. 

I am hoping to get into a new OB. I am scared because they will be new and won't know my entire history. I know my last one would have prescribed Clomid in a heartbeat. So I am hoping once I get into a new one they will be understanding and we can explore that option. In the mean time its the metformin and probably soy for my next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

Meli that stinks! I hope you get your bfp before then and don't have to worry about Clomid!!! 

Hippie, I think the same way! Its easier to not be as let down than to be super excited for nothing. My obgyn prescribed Clomid my first visit. Actually my old obgyn did also. My visit was very simple. I went in, had an u/s done, physical, and spoke with the doc. It really depends on the doctor I think, but if you mention you'd really like to try the Clomid they may be willing to prescribe it. Also, I had only missed AF for one month and my ob prescribed provera to bring on a cycle. So your ob may prescribe something to induce AF if you havent gotten her by the time of your appointment. :hugs:


----------



## Dreamery

Hi there!

I've been on metformin 1500mg for about 3 and a half months. I'm happy to hear you are dealing with the medicine well! Unfortunately for me, the met has been awful. The first few weeks were the worst, I was have bad cramps, headaches, I felt sick 24/7, and of course lots of bathroom troubles. Once the worst of the effects wore off, I'm still stuck with an awful bathroom routine--having to use the bathroom 6 to 8 times a day and it hits rather instantly so its extremely frusterating. I have to eat a lot more fiber just to be able to make it though a work day with minimal interruptions. I just started Clomid 50mg, so I'm hoping its the miracle drug I have heard so much good things about. 

However, the metformin DID regulate my cycle! I had an extremely unpredictable period. Some years I would get it only three or four times for short periods of time. Of course back then I was excited to never have to worry about it lol! But over time it got much worse, to the point where I would have a four month visit from AF. It was awful. But now, the metformin gave me a wonderful 25 day cycle, and it only took a month to regulate it. It may be a royal pain in the butt, but I'm thankful for the met!! Good luck with your TTC, lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Aein

you are right hippie, i also when visit my Gyn and asked her i want to concieve, she puts me on Clomid, i take for two months, in between had a talk with my cousin she is also Dr and in America, she asked me why you are taking Clomid any tests she done i said no, so she advised me visit Dr again and ask her for proper checkup both of you and DH.

and see last month i go for follicular study 2 times and US dr concludes may be i have PCOS as no changes seen as per last test. so i also believe now, first go for proper checkup aftertht start what medication your gyn puts you on as per reaults


----------



## Aein

Gals

really m feeling very weird, :winkwink: CD33 at its end, DPO12 ... and tdy m feeling backache on lower side, gassy, and flu ... and what m feeling blood clots in my left nose, now i dont know wts all dis, should i wait 2 more days and visit Dr or what:shrug:


----------



## babyjla

Aein, maybe you should take a test. Those could be pregnancy symptoms. Or you could just be having a funky cycle and AF is on her way. I'm hoping for the first option, but if AF doesnt show up soon you shoulf definitely go to the doctor. That way whatever happens, preggo or what, the doctor can help.

Dreamery, I'm sorry to hear you're having bad symptoms from the Metformin! But thats great that it regulated your cycles. I really hope the Metformin regulates my cycles also! 

On that note, I have a question for any of the ladies who have gotten cycles regulated from Metformin. Have any of you who have gotten AF from Metformin had painful cramps or any PMS symptoms that were severe that you think are caused from the Metformin? I took Provera to bring AF, and that does have bad side effects such as severe cramps, heavier cycles, and baaaaad pms. Well, last time I took provera I didn't have cramps this bad. There's only two things that changed: 1) I took a higher dose & 2) Metformin. So basically, I'm curious if your periods on Metformin are normal or are they unbareable? I really think my period is so rough this time because of the higher dose of Provera, but I'm curious.


----------



## Aein

babyjla, yes i will discuss with my DH today, will wait for 2 more days afterthat definitely visit Dr, as i can get better result from dere, i hope so dear your first option in a good luck manner work for me, InshahAllah :hugs::hugs:


----------



## krissie328

So I finally called and made an appointment with a new gyn. They didn't have any openings until November 13th. So I am going to wait until then. Which I think it reasonable given what I have heard about this doctor. Worth the wait if the services are good, ya know. 

Outside of that I am wondering if I have an enlarged cyst. I mentioned yesterday a lot of pain and I have realized it is on my left side on my back which is the same side that has been bothering me in my ovary area. The pain is not quite as bad as it was yesterday so I am hoping it will go away on its own. 

Broke down today at 8 dpo and tested. Even though I know that it is to early. Of course I got a bfn. Now I am trying to hold out until Friday, which was when I originally wanted to test.


----------



## Dreamery

_


babyjla said:
↑

On that note, I have a question for any of the ladies who have gotten cycles regulated from Metformin. Have any of you who have gotten AF from Metformin had painful cramps or any PMS symptoms that were severe that you think are caused from the Metformin? I took Provera to bring AF, and that does have bad side effects such as severe cramps, heavier cycles, and baaaaad pms. Well, last time I took provera I didn't have cramps this bad. There's only two things that changed: 1) I took a higher dose & 2) Metformin. So basically, I'm curious if your periods on Metformin are normal or are they unbareable? I really think my period is so rough this time because of the higher dose of Provera, but I'm curious.Click to expand...

_

I never had period cramps or any other PMS symptoms before I took the metformin, but now I get some pretty bad cramps during AF and a mess of symptoms that pass with lots of midol and a heatpack on my abdomen. I never have anything too untolerable though, if I had to guess its the kickstart from the Provera that could be causing your discomfort.


----------



## Aein

krissie, be positive dear, i hope there should be no enlarge cysyt.. just be positive be happy all time, all will be ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Well the :witch: got me today. Now I am wondering if all my pains might be related to af showing up. If that is the case this is the worst pain I have experienced. And I am a bit concerned my LP was only eight days. 

I have decided this cycle I am only going to take metformin. I am going to do this in preparation for my appointment in Nov. in case the doctor wants to do any kind of bloodwork I would like it to be as accurate as possible. 

And I am not going to do any OPKs or the sort. I think it will be a nice break for hubby and I to not have the pressure.


----------



## babyjla

Aweee darn! Sorry the witch got you krissie! Man I was really excited for you! I think taking a break from the OPK's will be good for you. When I did my first rounds of Clomid last year I was an OPK queen and it drove me INSANE. This go round, with my new doctor, he told me not to worry about OPK's. He said that in Nov when I go in, he'll do a scan to see if I O'd on my 2nd dose of Clomid 50mg assuming I am not pregnant by then. I am so relieved to not have to stress over that kinda stuff.

Dreamery, that STINKS! LOL I think a lot of it is because of the higher dose of Provera also, but they are just soooo bad this time. I mean dang! I guess I'll just have to wait and see til next time. My doc told me if I didnt get AF or a positive test by Nov 10th to take the Provera again. I'm really REALLY hoping I don't have to because of either a) it comes on its own or b) I'm preggy


----------



## Aein

:dohh::growlmad::wacko::nope::happydance::coffee::blush:


----------



## krissie328

So I am sitting here at CD 3. I am in a lot of pain still. I am getting worried so I changed my drs. appt. to Oct. 18 and agreed to see the PA instead. Hopefully its nothing serious and we can get back to TTC. I am planning to discuss Clomid and get my Metformin renewed.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Aein

hi Krissie, best of luck dear

so i was abt to visit Dr tdy but see light spotting n now light bleeding started, so my cycle was irregular this time, 6 days up, ehhhhhh

now tomorrow i will visit Dr for my hormones test so will discuss after getting result with dr abt my and dh report too....


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Aein... I hope the report is positive when you get it.


----------



## babyjla

Hey Krissie, I'm sorry to hear you're in pain :( I hope you get to feeling better soon! 

Aein, sorry AF showed up! But atleast you can go in for a few tests now and get answers! :D

As for me I'm doing okay. I'm on CD 7, AF is still here but considerably lighter. I'm not having the serious cramps I was having before, so thats good. I pulled a muscle in my back two days ago, so that still hurts. As for Metformin, I havent had any side effects lately, so I guess my body is fully adjusted to 1000mg. I'm on day 3 of clomid, and I'm hoping af will be gone by the weekend. Even though me and hubby cant dtd then because he's going hunting and wont be home :( he has amazing timing!


----------



## Aein

thxx krissie n babyjla

and yes tomorrow is a big day for me... please remember me in your prayers


----------



## babyjla

Of course :hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies,

I'm cramping up a storm! It's been forever since I had a real AF so I'm wondering if she's going to show her ugly face >:[ Cramps feel like something's coming and I run to the bathroom and there's nothing there. I'm hoping it's more of a good sign then bad.


----------



## babyjla

Wow, hippie if you get AF we'll all be pretty close to the same schedule (but I'm hoping its something better!!!) How long has it been since you had a period?


----------



## hippiekinz

Honestly, I've been on BCP since 16 and I stopped in early oct 2011, got withdrawal bleed then in Nov had I believe another withdrawal bleed and then nothing. I never told my doctor I was trying, I just wanted to see if I would get something and I haven't. That's when I found out in Aug 2012 I have PCOS. I am on Metformin and been losing some weight. So maybe the 2 together will help get AF? Even though I'd rather have a BFP


----------



## babyjla

Oooh okay. Well either way you look at it its good! I mean of course a bfp would be better, but getting a cycle on your own and knowing that your body is doin what it is supposed to do would make me feel good! I have been on Metformin for 3 weeks today, and so far I havent lost any weight or noticed really anything as far as it helping. I took provera to get AF so idk if Metformin is helping anything really. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. But I think its great either way, just better to be a bfp!


----------



## hippiekinz

Honestly, knowing I can actually have a cycle without BCP would make me happy, but BFP would make me even more happy! haha! My doctor said Metformin is important with woman with PCOS because it will help us not get type 2 diabetes. Or was it because I have IR from having PCOS? *shrugs* all I know is he said it would help me health wise and could help ovulation wise with my insulin levels though I don't have diabetes. I guess we shall see.


----------



## krissie328

Yea I regularly check my blood sugar and I have noticed with Metformin I am not even in the borderline levels anymore. Plus I am pretty sure it helped me ovulate last month, even though it was late. However, I am starting to wonder if it is the reason my af is so heavy and painful. I do know this is probably the shortest cycle I have had in over five years. It was only 42 days, so that is something.


----------



## babyjla

Hippie, I think it helps with both. My doc mentioned it would help me keep from getting type 2 diabetes, help my IR, and help preventing gestational diabetes. Basically I think its supposed to help really everything haha. 

Krissie, you've been on the Metformin for little more than a month now right? Maybe its taken that long for it to kick in, and this cycle will be even shorter with O sooner? AF was super super heavy and painful for me this time too, but I just assumed it was the Provera... Maybe it was a little bit of both?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls,

I'm still around, just feeling a it of a ttc funk this past week :( still no ovulation with the soy. Thought I had over the weekend but then temp dropped after 2 days up :dohh: 

Once again hopes got high and then nothing....I'm just sick of the roller coaster. I know we haven't been trying that long but I'm so tired of never ovulating. I'm sick of seeing negative OPKs and erratic temps on my chart...I'm just tired of all the disappointment. I guess I could still ovulate. I've heard some girls don't ov with soy till after cd20 so who knows but I feel like I want to just assume it won't happen then maybe I'll be surprised. Last week everything felt so hopeful and positive and this week I feel deflated. 

But, I wanted to share one up that may help you girls. Since I read I should do the soy at night before bed I started taking my met then as well. Since switching to bedtime I've had no symptoms at all! I never had it too bad on the met but I did get the occasional bout of diarrhea when I ate the wrong things. Since taking it at bedtime I haven't even had that. So maybe if it's giving you grief trying switching to bedtime dose instead of am? Could help :)


----------



## babyjla

Hey MamaMac, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: But you are definitely not out of the game yet! You could totally still O late, and you might be pleasantly surprised come time for AF :thumbup: I felt like that too the first week I started on the Metformin. I felt like I was wasting time, sick of never Oing, and just wishing I had a normal body. It's hard to deal with sometimes, but try to look at the positives, its the only thing that keeps us moving. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What mg of Metformin are you on again? I think you already told me :haha: but my memory is the worst and I'm too lazy to go searching for it! I'm on 1000mg, I take it in the mornings as soon as I wake up. So far that has worked well for me, I get an occasional upset stomach, but NOTHING like when I was taking it midday. Of course I usually lay back down after hubby goes to work, so maybe thats why? Haha.

Well, I weighed myself today since I hadn't done so in a week or so. And I've lost 3lbs!! I'm not sure if its the Metformin, or because I havent been feeling the best in the last two weeks, but I'll take it! I guess I'll have to watch it and see if I keep losing weight with me feeling better... It's so nice to see the scale drop a few numbers without even doing anything though!!! Anyone lose weight on just the Metformin??


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Babyjla :hugs: I'm on 1000 mg also. I'm wondering if I need to up it a bit more but going to wait till next month when I see the new doc and see what she says.


----------



## babyjla

I was wondering the same thing, but I've only been on it for 3 weeks yesterday. So I'm going to stick it out for a few months and see. If by January I don't think its working then I'll ask the doc about upping the dose.


----------



## krissie328

I usually lose weight on Metformin. But I had a spike this week and have gained about 5 lbs. But I am pretty sure that has something to do with going to grad school full time and working full time equalling hubby makes dinner and its usually not the best. But, I am going grocery shopping so hopefully that will add some better options in the house.


----------



## Aein

So Gals, 

my tdy appointment just finished, my hormones test done and report will came on Saturday, i hope for the best :thumbup:

rest my DH semen analysis report came as below;


Sperm Count ...... 40 Million (Dr said its fine but will increase some) :dohh:

Progressivle motility .... 15% (Dr said its v low atleast it increase by 60%) :growlmad::blush:

Non Motile .... 70% :nope:

So his Dr put him on medication to increase the result, as per him, report is sumhow ok dont worry... should it be?? :cry:


----------



## meli1981

aein, im so sorry! i really hope his numbers increase! :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Aein, sounds like his numbers should increase with the medication. Fingers crossed your tests come back good!!


----------



## hippiekinz

Alrighty ladies,

I'm 99% sure AF is knocking because all day there is light pink/red when I wipe. It's not to a point where i need a tampon or pad, but I think it's going to get heavier. I'm not even sure if this is AF atm? I'm so use to my periods needing a tampon, but I haven't need to use a product. Should I chart on FF that my period is here now? I mean I haven't had any bright red blood so I'm not too sure.


----------



## Aein

hippie, i think on FF u should take it as spotting, whnever u changed it wid lighter or heavy in future dates it auto show u CD1..

so Gals, tdy evening big time for me as have to collect my repirt n discussion with Dr, plz pray for me


----------



## Aein

baby dear i hope so his number increase and also motility progress up, dr put him on Provera, lolz he us very much concerned n saying this medication for women so why he give me :D


----------



## hippiekinz

Good Morning,

So during the night I saw a bit more bright red blood. I put a tampon in, but when i changed it this morning it was like a third covered (SRY TMI) I don't think it's spotting anymore, I don't have any light tampons - just regular and up. So I declared light and I'm starting a new cycle. Also my temp when to 96.80 as well. So I guess my body finally did it. I'm not sure how to quote how long this cycle was since it's been since Nov 2011, but it took 50 days since I started Metformin 500mg to get my own period :) I know my FF chart says 38, but that cause i didn't start charting til Sept 5. 

Good luck to all of us on our next cycles! I can't wait to go see my new ob/gyn and tell her I got my period! Maybe then we can take the next step from there :)


----------



## Aein

thats good hippie, tht finally u get it back dear

my cycles are with me monthly basis just this month came after 7 days delayed...

and after some hours my appointment with my Dr, my report should came... so i hope for the best although m some nervous too


----------



## laurac1988

I've got to admit I'm pretty impressed with Metformin. I used it for half a cycle and it's cut my cycle from 36 to 32 days. Plus the side effects have disappeared now.

Fx


----------



## babyjla

Hippie, I usually get some light spotting 1-2 days before AF really starts. So until I see some bright red and slightly heavier, I dont count it as CD1. If you haven't had AF in a while, you better be ready for the long haul! You might get lucky, but when I got AF in August after missing 5 months.... Whoaaa! It lasted over 20days, and atleast half were super super heavy days with huge clots. Worst time of my life lol.

Aein, the doctor put your DH on Provera?? I've never heard of that lol, of course I've never really researched it either :haha: can't wait to here the results!! 

Welp, for me it looks like AF is definitely leaving town CD 10. Its been super light all day yesterday and this morning was brown... So thank God its leaving :D I had my first batch of nausea with the Metformin last night. Cant exactly pin point it to the Met, but I'm pretty sure it played a big part it in. I made venison and gravy last night, hubby loves the stuff lol, and its really greasy. Well, usually I eat a big ole plate of it no problem... Last night I had like 5 bites and started feeling sick a few hrs later. :( but, I'm much better this morning. Just gotta stay away from grease lol. Which brings me to something else... I'm never hungry anymore! I seriously go all day without getting hungry until close to 4 or 5pm. And even then I dont eat much. Like we had subs for dinner the other night, and I ate half and left the rest. I guess thats a sure fire way to lose weight! :haha: anybody else have no appetite with Metformin? I'm really thinking the 3lbs I lost was the Met, cause its staying off.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm the same Hun - have to force myself to eat breakfast


----------



## babyjla

Its so weird for me! I usually eat two big meals a day, and a snack in between. But, I dont mind cutting back. I guess I'll just have to do the same as you and force myself to eat SOMETHING.


----------



## laurac1988

Same. I force myself to eat because I take my met morning and evening. So I make sure I eat with them...


----------



## krissie328

I have experienced the same thing. I am not very hungry- although I was right before af showed up. But outside of that I don't eat breakfast or lunch and I always have ate both. And then I eat when I get home and I am good. It has been weird for me. Now that af has left I saw a drop in the scale so I am pretty sure that was the issue.


----------



## Aein

Gals i am here back with my report and dicpscussion with Doctor, 

thanks God no PCOS detected here, just TSH hormone is 9.23, and Dr give me medicine to cover it, she said it should be below 2

so here i am some relax, but i just thinking, should we do BD during taking these pills or not


----------



## sugarpi24

i have to be on thyroid meds my whole life so you should be fine Bding :) 

im happpy to report im officially on CD1 !!!!! :) now on with the HSG and metformin!! hope i dont have blocked tubes! :(


----------



## Aein

thanks dear, m also trying to findout some foods which can reduces this hormone level

best of lck with your this cycle :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

the meds i take...i take in the morning and i do it on an empty stomach and i dont eat for at least a 1/2 hour after taking it...and i heard fluriode in toothpaste hurts your thyroid...i tried an antifluriode toothpaste and it was disgusting! my levels have stayed steady finally and so im not to worried. Also my doctor said something about dont eat a lot if at all sea salt....i have hashi motos which causes my thyroid issue...its an autoimmune disease. also have you had your Vitamin D levels checked? i guess that can help with ttc...mine was low so i now take a supplement for it. hope some of this information helps...oh and thyroid conditions can cause issues with cycles and ttc. so its good you found this so it can be treated. thankfully its not that high...mine was 64 about a year and a half ago...it has been a long journey thats for sure!


----------



## babyjla

I take both 500mg pills in the morning (mainly so I dont forget the other pill, and I asked the pharmacist who said if I'm on immediate release it really shouldnt matter) and I still don't get hungry til late evening. Or if I do get hungry earlier, I wont be hungry for dinner. I dont mind it really, before my PCOS started showing symptoms I didnt eat a whole lot. Its good to know I'm not alone in that though haha. I have definitely seen a few pounds come off. I'm hoping that once I get back into the gym it'll come off even faster. I hate the way my body is now, I was soooo thin just three years ago, and once I started bcp I gained 70lbs!!! Ughh, the only reason I dont want to stop losing weight is for a bfp. Other than that, I hope it keeps falling off :D

Aein, glad to hear you dont have PCOS! Did the doc say the TSH would make you not able to get preggo?


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Hippie, I usually get some light spotting 1-2 days before AF really starts. So until I see some bright red and slightly heavier, I dont count it as CD1. If you haven't had AF in a while, you better be ready for the long haul! You might get lucky, but when I got AF in August after missing 5 months.... Whoaaa! It lasted over 20days, and atleast half were super super heavy days with huge clots. Worst time of my life lol.

Oh, it didn't wait! It was spotting yesterday and today FULL BLOW OMG I'M IN SO MUCH PAIN MOOD! I feel like I'm being punched and it's getting heavier! I really hope I can be lucky and have it be like under a week? maybe? please? :-s
Last night I couldn't sleep because of the pain, I tried midol, but it's not helping. What do you ladies take?

Aein - Also glad to hear it's not PCOS either! :)


----------



## babyjla

Yikes, sounds like AF I had in August. A super plus tampon only lasted like 20min? IF that!! :hugs: hope you get lucky!!! I usually dont take anything because I dont normally have real bad pms if I get AF naturally. This time I had cramps so severe I had to take a narcotic pain killer to get any rest. (My father had cancer so he has all sorts of goodies to kill pain :haha: I only barrow one or two when I have outragious pain, and even then I cut them into 4ths lol) If I do get cramps that are so crazy I need pain killlers I take tylenol or ibuprofen. They seem to do the trick pretty well. :hugs: I sure hope you feel better soon, but I wouldnt be surprised if AF sticks around for a while! Considering how long its been, but maybe the Metformin will play a roll in all that and give you a normal cycle.


----------



## hippiekinz

YIKES! :( I remember the first time I was but back on BCP after a year of no periods. I went through ultras like kleenex, it was VERY bad! Thankfully that hasn't happen yet.

Yea I have some pain meds left from my wisdom teeth, but I won't take that. Maybe I'll find some over the counter pain medicine. I think I'll try applying a heat pad as well to see if I feel better. I know I got maybe 4-5hrs of sleep last night, would love to have some more.

I just hope this will be over in time for my gyn appt. :\ I'd hate to go there and she won't do anything for me until my AF is over.

Thanks for the support though, hun :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Welcome :D Hopefully its just a regular old, run-of-the-mill AF. When is your appointment? I know my ob didnt care if I had AF, I had just come off and was a little spotty but he didnt even flinch. I asked before hand if me being on AF mattered, and he said no. The heating pad worked really well for me, and I dont blame you for not wanting to take the pain meds. I usually dont take anything so being in so much pain that I needed them was weird. But I was soooo thankful I was able to do so. I dont like the way they made me feel, but after not being able to lay down or sit or stand, it was a welcome relief.


----------



## Aein

sugarpi, yes i am also taking in morning on emtpy stomach but this first day exp nt so good m feeling kazy n wish to sleep n thanks i will try antifluoride toothpaste, sumhow i google n found that gluten-free diet much reduced TSH so m just locating about it too


babyjla, yes dear Dr said it should be below 2 to get prego coz this hormone block concieving

hippie, yea m happy as such i think i dun have much serious problem on this stage

i believe n hope so my dh and i started medication so will see better changes soon


----------



## hippiekinz

Morning ladies!

I took some bufferin and found a heat pad. It felt so nice to sleep until 2:30 when i woke up to wetness and ran to the bathroom. In 4.5 hours I went through an ultra! So put another one in went back to bed and at least this time from 2:30 - 10:30 (yes I slept that long) I only started to leak near 10:30ish. I so want more sleep though 

My gyno appt is this Wednesday Oct 17 at 2pm. I might call them tomorrow and just ask and I can only hope it will get lighter by then. I want my examine and see what my options are!


----------



## babyjla

Aein, thats fantastic! I hope it doesnt take long for the meds to work! 

Hippie, is it getting heavier? Four and a half hours is better than what I got! Hopefully they'll still do the exam!

We went to the zoo today with my neice and I seen 90million pregnant people. Kinda sucked seeing so many ladies preggo when I want to be... I didnt eat really anything all day. I just do not have an appetite. I ate two chicken wraps and a few chips for lunch, but I had to force those down. No I dont think I'm going to be able to eat dinner! I'm not hungry in the slightest little bit, and everyone wants to go out and eat. Guess it'll be a waste for me!


----------



## Aein

thanks babyjla dear :flower:

so tomorrow we are also planning to go outside, offcourse for some shopping too, as day after tomorrow our last day here, so we will fly to Pak on 17 Oct

i try to be in touch with all of you during my visit, wish n pray for my back jounrney soon probably Nov end or Dec start, all depends on visa process :thumbup:

i wish u all many many good wishes my dears, love u all n miss ya all in my journey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

Baby, oh it's been a nightmare! It's been heavy and we have a rental dumpster here and trying to clean up around the property and in the house. So I noticed the more I worked the more I was bleeding *UGH* I went to the super market and learned they don't sell ultras anymore! I was soooo pissed! I guess it's been a very long time since I've needed them, but still. I'm using super+ now and the cramps aren't too bad at times. I'm hoping tomorrow it will be a bit lighter, that would be nice :)


----------



## meli1981

hi guys! i got my bfp today! im in disbelief, but i hope it gives you guys hope since if it wasnt for the metformin this wouldnt have happenned! im staying on the metformin for three months to reduce my risk of miscarriage. thanks to you all, and i hope the best for all of you!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats Meli!!! :)


----------



## babyjla

Aein have a safe and happy trip :hugs:

Hippie, whaaat?! I can't believe they quit selling ultra's. I think walmart here still has them. They have super, super +, and ultra. That sucks that its worse when you actually work! Thats exactly how mine was, although it didnt matter really if I worked or just sat there, it was only a matter of time before it was leaking through. And a toooon when it did! :hugs: 

Yaaaay Meli! Congrats! Thats awesome! Do you stay on the same dose during the first three months or do you reduce it?


----------



## laurac1988

meli1981 said:


> hi guys! i got my bfp today! im in disbelief, but i hope it gives you guys hope since if it wasnt for the metformin this wouldnt have happenned! im staying on the metformin for three months to reduce my risk of miscarriage. thanks to you all, and i hope the best for all of you!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you Hun! Congratulations! How long we're you on the met before it happened for you?
Xxx


----------



## hippiekinz

CONGRATS MELI!!! Happy and healthy 9months to you :)

baby - I never went to Wal-Mart to look, I went to Price Chopper. I think after this cycle I won't need ultra again. I'm hoping it will be less each cycle. I used a super+ last night and when I changed this morning it will fine. Though I'm hoping this isn't a "hey, were going to trick you to thinking your done, but then hit hard the next day!" I hate when that happens.... I have to wait til 1:15 to call the gyn and ask if it's ok to be seen with period. I think it will be lighter in the next two days, at least I hope it will.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Meli! 


Have a safe trip Aein! 

I am finally done with af. But the pain in my back is still there. However, it has transfered to the other side and has lightened quite a bit. So I am really confused with it. I have my drs. appt. on Thursday so I am hoping to discuss this pain as well as trying Clomid. 

I have noticed this cycle already seems different. I am on CD 8 and I am already producing cm on my own. Which I never do. So I am excited to see if I might actually O again? I have been having some pain on my right side, which is opposite of last month. So I am taking that as a good sign.


----------



## babyjla

Ohhh okay. We dont have a price chopper here lol. I'm glad its getting lighter, and I think it will get lighter the longer you're on Metformin. A bnb buddy of mine used to have super heavy periods, and since she started on Metformin they've been lighter and shorter. 

Krissie, that sounds like a really good sign! If you're O'ing on your own there's really no need for Clomid. I was actually really surprised my new doc prescribed it before seeing if I would O on Metformin alone. I've been having cm too, but so far no O pains :( but I shouldn't O til late this week, so I'm not stressing it.  I hope you do O without Clomid again! That would be so exciting! 

I weighed myself this morning and almost peed my pants I was so excited when I seen the number. I lost 15lbs prior to starting Metformin just exercising alone. Well, I've been a real slacker and havent been back to the gym in a month. When I weighed this morning I was another 5lbs down. The last 5lbs lost has to be from the Metformin, I havent done anything. I can't believe I've lost 20lbs, I tried for so long and only got to 15. And now its almost falling off! I am lovingggggg it!


----------



## krissie328

Baby that is awesome! It feels so great to lose weight. I also lost about 15 before metformin. I am hoping to start losing again. My hubby has been supportive of getting a gym membership or working out at home. 

I am hoping I O with just the metformin. That would be great. It would be easier than going down the Clomid route, but at this point if the met doesn't do it this time then I want that option available. On that note, my cm seems to be almost ewcm. It is gearing up to be the right stretchiness and all that. So I am really hopeful. I might use the last couple OPKs I have in the next few days. Even though I told myself I would be good this cycle and not do it. It is just to promising not to. ;)


----------



## babyjla

Thank you! Thats great your hubby is so supportive! My hubby is very supportive too, he just doesnt wanna do it with me lol. He did at first, but then he kinda backed out. But he doesn't need to lose weight so I wasnt too upset over it haha. But I totally agree, you should def have the option if you decide to go that route! And I dont blame you! I'd be so anxious I'd wanna do opk's too lol. I'm really going to try to steer clear of all that testing, but time will tell haha. I hope you get a positive OPK if you decide to test! :D I'm so excited for you!


----------



## krissie328

My hubby was so skinny for so long. But in the last year he has gained quite a bit of weight. He really feels down about it so I think that is his motivation. Before that he was just fine not doing any exercise. It is great to have supportive guys. It really helps with all this.


----------



## babyjla

Yeah it is awesome. My hubby has gained a lot of weight since we got married, but he only weighs 200lbs and he's 5'10" so he's like 10lbs over weight lol. When we first got together he weighed 135lbs, so he's gained a good chunk. But he just looked too hungry in high school hahahaaa.


----------



## krissie328

Haha. I totally understand we got together when he was 19 (he just turned 28) and he was 160 at 5'11" and now he is closer to 220. I love to cook and bake and he loves to eat. But I have worked hard the last few months to learn how to cook healthier foods. That has helped, now its working on his portion control. But he quit smoking this summer so I will wait awhile before I tackle another issue.


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats on losing the weight baby! 

I'm doing WWs so I track EVERYTHING I eat and glad to see I'm losing. My DH is SKINNY! He's 5'9" and weighs around 150lbs! He eats like a pig! I'm waiting to see him gain, but he never does. I asked him one day if he has worms, lols:haha: He just does a lot around the house and runs so he's nice and fit. I'm hoping to get under 200lbs (about 21lbs away). I'm wondering if I O'd on my own. I know I had a +OPK and got a period about 13days after. Maybe this cycle I'll keep a very close eye on temps and OPK. What does do you ladies start? I heard to start on the 10th day? Is that right? I wonder what the gyn will do for me? I called and the nurse said unless it's like heavy - heavy to cancel, but I think I will be fine by then. I'm on super now  I wonder if I should have DH come with me for support. I'm just so worry of being rejected like the NP did to me.


----------



## babyjla

Haha, yeah you cant make men do too much all at once lol. I wish I could get my hubby to eat healthy! What a joke, he does not like veggies or fruits. All meats and potatoes haha. Thats great that you're so close to your goal hippie! I've got 16lbs to lose before I'll be under 200lbs. Seems like a lifetime away! I tried ww's last year and I didnt lose didly on it, so thats great that its working for you!! If I do OPK's I start around CD12, but I doubt I'll be doing them this cycle since I'm on CD12 now haha. I had my hubby come along with me to my new ob. Mostly for mental support, but also so he could be there while the doc explained everything to me. He tries to understand everything about PCOS but hes a typical male lol. I lose his attention after a while and all he wants to know is when we can dtd hahahaaaa.


----------



## meli1981

to anyone who asked, the last pregnancy i had with my baby girl, i was on metformin for fourteen months before i got preg. this time i have been on it for eight months. i have been on a dose of 1000mg and will only be taking 500mg during the first three months. i really believe it helps reduce your risk of miscarrying, if you miscarry due to hormonal factors. thanks again ladies, i love to help anyone i can struggling with pcos and trying to conceive:)


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Haha, yeah you cant make men do too much all at once lol. I wish I could get my hubby to eat healthy! What a joke, he does not like veggies or fruits. All meats and potatoes haha. Thats great that you're so close to your goal hippie! I've got 16lbs to lose before I'll be under 200lbs. Seems like a lifetime away! I tried ww's last year and I didnt lose didly on it, so thats great that its working for you!! If I do OPK's I start around CD12, but I doubt I'll be doing them this cycle since I'm on CD12 now haha. I had my hubby come along with me to my new ob. Mostly for mental support, but also so he could be there while the doc explained everything to me. He tries to understand everything about PCOS but hes a typical male lol. I lose his attention after a while and all he wants to know is when we can dtd hahahaaaa.

LOL, men!:haha: I just told mine he's coming and he said, "OK" I think it's good for him to come and will see what happens together. I just hate to be rejected after what happen last time. I heard good things about her since her DH is an IVF specialist so I'm hoping for good news.


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I think it will be good. Well I hope you wont be rejected again! Thats terrible, but I know how it feels. I've had more than my fair share of horrible doctors. :hugs: what happened last time, if you dont mind me asking? If you've already said I'm sorry, my memory is the absolute worst. I can only imagine when I have "pregnancy brain" :haha:


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Yeah, I think it will be good. Well I hope you wont be rejected again! Thats terrible, but I know how it feels. I've had more than my fair share of horrible doctors. :hugs: what happened last time, if you dont mind me asking? If you've already said I'm sorry, my memory is the absolute worst. I can only imagine when I have "pregnancy brain" :haha:

I don't remember if I posted the story on this thread or not.

Here's the story: I went to my doctors office and finally told him I want to have a baby, but my period never came after stopping BCP. He did blood work that day and a week later it was PCOS. I was put on Metformin 500 ER. So after doing some research online a lot of woman seemed to do better with the higher dosage. So I called back after 2 weeks of taking it and they told me to wait a month. If I didn't get a period to call back and they'll see what they can do. Well it turned out my doctor LEFT for another practice and I was crushed! They had a new nurse practitioner that my DH knows from a long time ago through work. Well when my DH went for a follow up he had a note for my doctor (at that moment I didn't know he left) and she was there. She said he was gone and wanted to know what the note was about. He told her about upping the dosage and she said that she had no problem helping me. So I made an appointment and went in later that week. I brought my DH with me for support and she came in saying so why didn't I think the Metformin wasn't working. I expressed how I thought maybe the dosage was low and maybe upping could help me. She start out said that she has PCOS and has been trying to conceive for 5 years and that Metformin DOES NOT work! She was on 1000mg for years and it did nothing for her. She straight out said because I have PCOS I was infertile and need to see an IVF specialist. She also said no ob/gyn would touch my case because of the PCOS and that was that. I cried so hard. It was the worse feeling in the world. I even called the head doctor of the office and reported what she did to me. Oh get this, the real reason they wouldn't up it was because of my SUGAR LEVEL! I said why couldn't she of said that instead of sitting there telling me i'm infertile and no gyn would touch my case!:growlmad: So I told her from now on I want to be only seen by her and not the nurse practitioner, did they listen - nope! So when I had my bad cramps I made an appointment and looked who walked through the door. Stupid b*tch:growlmad: She asked me if I made an appointment with the IVF and I said no because when I called they said I should see an gyn first because I haven't tried everything else before needing IVF! She seemed sooo pissed! I was happy inside. 

So that's my story, sorry it's long. I really hate that NP and never EVER want to see her again. I hope she loses her job! I don't think she will last anyway.


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh wow hippie! That's crazy! Metformin does work sometimes for women with pcos. That doctor is crazy! I definitely wouldn't go back!


----------



## babyjla

Wooooow, I'm sorry :( Yeah I don't remember you telling me that story. Haha, you should see my history of shitty docs if you havent and think yours is long! (I think I explained it all to someone on the 3rd page of this thread). My experience with OB's has been the WORST. And I'm already a fan of Metformin, 5lbs lost just from taking it is fantastic to me. I havent been on it long enough to really see any huge changes, but I said all along that if it only helped me lose this weight I'd be happy. I mean duhh I want a bfp too, but Clomid and other medicines can help with that if Metformin doesnt do it. And I think for almost every woman with IR (I say almost cause I'm sure there's a few exceptions) it atleast helps with regulating the insulin and weightloss. I'm pissed my old ob didnt mention or suggest it a year ago. I've been so unhealthy for so long and tried everything to get healthy, and nothing worked. But don't let one bad experience fog a new one. I was so nervous at my appt with my new OB last month, and it was all for nothing. He was amazing, and did everything in the first visit that it took my old OB a year and a half to do. So just go in there with an open mind, tell them exactly what you want, and if they don't have a good fertility plan there are other OB's out there :D


----------



## Swissmummy

hi guys i hope i can join your thread?

i have been on meta formin for 6 weeks now at 2000mg and still suffering tummy troubles quite bad, i can only eat brown carbs and have been on a diet since starting met as my insulin was at 20, i have lost 6kg so far but i think thats because i have been on the toilet so much :nope:

i hope that it can re-start my af as i havent had one on my own for 2 years, been ttc for 2 and half yrs, but i have sat for over an hour reading all your stories and you have given me hope that i will hopefully eventually have my af!

i have 2 children but 8 angels, never had a problem getting pregnant but it was keeping them but now cant get preg! hope that the docs are going to put me on some clomid!

hi to all from switzerland, its getting cold here!

kay x


----------



## meli1981

hey, my mother-in-law is from switzerland! keep your chin up, if you got preg before the chances are, you can get preg again! How long have you been on the met? it can take awhile for it to take effect. with my second daughter it took 14 months. talk to your doc though, they sometimes do a combination of metformin and clomid together to up your chances. also they can give you something to induce a period, im not sure what it is called, just ask your doc. good luck hun:)


----------



## babyjla

Hi kay! Welcome :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your losses :( did your doctor start you right on 2000mg? Or did they work you up to it? I'm only on 1000mg, but I started on 500mg to make it easier on my tummy. The meds to induce AF that Meli mentioned, I took Provera to get AF. But there's also something called Prometrium that can bring AF too. I'm sorry you're having tummy troubles :hugs: I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Kay:hi:
i too am sorry to hear about all your losses. I was in the same boat as you with no AF for years. I bet if I never took BCP - I would never get one. I did finally get mine since having nothing from Nov 2011. It took 50 days on the Metformin and losing 20lbs, but she came. I have an ob/gyn appt tomorrow to be checked and see what can be done for me. Sending lots of :dust: your way 

baby - oh man problems with ob? :\ I've heard she's very nice and understanding and helpful, but i'm still nervous. At least AF is getting lighter today, but tomorrow I should be good to go:thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

Ughhh, too many to count! Sooo glad I don't have to deal with them loony toons again! Yay! I'm glad AF is slowing down! You definitely got lucky hahaha. Yeah, thats understandable. I think it'll all workout just fine  I hope so anyways!!


----------



## babyjla

Out of curiosity also, do any of you ladies get SUPER hungry around time of O? I noticed it last year when I was on Clomid that around the time I was supposed to O, I would get super super SUPER hungry and eat everything. And last night/ this morning has been that way for me (I should O sometime between tomorrow & next Monday). Its totally weird because for the last week and a half on the Met I haven't been hungry at all, and now I can't get enough food ahaha. Ughh, hormones!


----------



## krissie328

I got that way last month. I was eating everything I could find.


----------



## babyjla

It seems like I remember having the same issue when I took Clomid for a short time last year. I just cannot eat enough!! Hope thats a good sign that I'm going to O!


----------



## Jules369

Hi,
My names Julie we have been ttc for 2 yrs and going through fertility treatment for 1 yr, I have Epilepsy and pcos, I have been on metformin for 10 months 1500 a day, I find I still have a bit of a dodgey tummy sometimes but well worth it I have list a stone and a half  now that insulin is working properly.
I had 5 rounds of clomid with no effect and 2 cycles of gonal f, which only have me very small follicles I then had ovarian drilling and have had another cycle of gonal f which has given me 2 large eggs, took my booster shot tonight to make me ovulate do fingers crossed. I think it's just finding the tailored concoction for each person x


----------



## babyjla

Hi Julie! Congrats on the weightloss! Thats fantastic!! I agree, everyone is defferent so it takes different things to get us all to where we want to be :D Good luck catching one of them eggs!!


----------



## babyjla

Well ladies, I decided to add one more thing to my ttc regimen lol. I've noticed my cm is really thick and so I've decided to try a little robitussin for the next few days to thin my cm. That way if I do O, having hostile cm wont be an issue for us. Fx'd it helps!


----------



## Karynmski

Hello everyone, I'm Karyn and I have been ttc for a year now. I have three daughters that are 13, 8, and 5. Last September I had my IUD removed because we wanted to have another child. We'd love a son but at this point, I just want a healthy baby. In the past, I never had trouble getting pregnant. In fact, I never had to try. It happened the first time I considered it each time. This time has been completely different. After the IUD was removed, we started trying and expected it that it would be easy. I started opk's in November and in January I had a positive pregnancy test. I was so happy! Then about two weeks later, I started bleeding. The doctor said it was an early miscarriage and I could try again as soon as I wanted. The problem was that after the miscarriage, my period never came back.... It was April before AF showed up again. We still BD'd but had no idea if I was even ovulating. It was July before AF came by again and on that cycle I started clomid as well as metformin. My cycles have now been coming about every 30 days which is a great improvement and I'm hopeful that this tww will end with a positive pregnancy test. Fx'd and :dust: to all of you!


----------



## krissie328

Hi to all of our new girlies! It is nice to have you here. 

I am excited for my appt. tomorrow. I am still having a lot of pain and still no O as of today. I am ready to get in and see what is causing this. I have been super emotional (I think I mentioned that earlier). To the point where I spent a half hour crying yesterday. It has been awful. Since I am only on the metformin, I am assuming my hormones are fluctuating and causing this.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies,

Well todays the day for my appointment and I'm nervous as hell! My mother offered to go with me because she had the HARDEST time TTC and they signed up for adoption years before and finally the agent called and I was adopted :) My mom said she had everything done and thought it would be good for her to come for support. She felt horrible that I have to go through this as well. Though we may not be related by blood, we both have issues with TTC though she doesn't have PCOS. I'm really hoping something can be done. My cycle for AF is very light today so I'm hoping maybe something else can be added with Metformin and make something happen this cycle :) I'm really hoping for a bfp before Christmas n.n

I hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs: & :hi: to all the new ladies on the thread :]


----------



## babyjla

Hi karyn! Welcome to the thread :hugs:

Krissie, I can't believe you're still having pains! Hopefully they'll know exactly what it is tomorrow and get it stopped :hugs: Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow, I'm so excited for you and hippie! 

Hippie, don't forget to update us after the appointment!! Thats great that your Mom is going along! I wouldn't want my mother there, :haha: she wouldn't understand any of what the doctor was telling her and the appointment would last hours. :dohh: It's also nice to have someone so close to you that knows what you are going through. NO ONE around me gets it, so its hard at times. Thank God for my BNB ladies! I think my mother has PCOS also, but she never really worried about it. She has regular cycles, and just started gaining weight in her tummy a few years ago. But her and my step dad were always unprotected according to her, and I'm an only child. So I think she has a milder case of PCOS and doesn't ovulate on her own. :shrug: I'm no doctor, but thats my guess.Obviously she O'd atleast once because I'm here lol. She has a lot of the other things I have like skin tags, dark patches of skin, oily skin on face, and now extra weight in her belly. She didn't want any kids at all, so I guess thats why they never tried to find out why she couldnt have more lol

Well, the robitussin worked wonderfully. I was actually SOOO surprised how quickly it worked. I took half the reccomended dose, and by two hours later my cm was a lot and thinner. So of course me and hubbs dtd. Who knows if I've O'd because I haven't done any OPK's, havent had any O pains :shrug: But atleast with friendlier cm we'll hopefully have a better chance. I'm going to continue taking it through Tuesday, and we'll keep dtd :blush: I'm still hungrier today than normal, but nothing like yesterday. So I'm thinking I'm probably going to O today. Hubbs' little swimmers are in there if I do, so we're ready :haha: Anyways, hope everyone's appointments go well!! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I had no idea robitussin was so helpful for cm. I had heard about it but really never looked into it. As of right now my cm is better than it has ever been, so I am hoping if I do O it will stay that way. As extra precaution we have some preseed that I plan to use. 

I am not sure what is up with my pains. They are a lot less than they originally were. But now both sides are hurting. At any rate, I am just excited to see the doctor and get this stuff sorted out.


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I had heard about it in the past too but never checked into it since I have cm throughout my entire cycle. But I know Clomid has a big effect on cm in some women, and I should be seeing more as I'm close to O, and I haven't. So I'm just taking it as an extra precaution :) I plan on getting preseed for next cycle if it doesn't happen for us this cycle.


----------



## hippiekinz

Alrighty ladies,

Here is the update! My DH went instead of my mother and the place was SUPER NICE! They did everything and the gyn said were upping the Metformin:thumbup: So I now take 1000mg ER both pills at dinner time and start today! She asked if I was ever under 200lbs and I said I was last year. So continue losing weight and eating right and she said most woman's cycles become more normal when losing. She never once said I was a lost cause because of my weight, just losing helps a lot :) So I'm going to take Metformin 1000mg for 3 months and come back. They want to see how my cycles look and will test to see if I O'd. If I'm not O'ing then Clomid will be added. So here's to hoping the next 3 months something happens! I will be buying internet cheapie test strips for OPK and will start charting EVERYTHING! CM, OPK, signs - everything! I can't wait to start! She gave me so much hope! And said even though I had cysts on my ovaries, they were normal and shouldn't effect me! I'm soooo happy! :D


----------



## krissie328

Oh hippie I am so happy your appointment was so awesome. I am currently on 1000 mg er in the evening. I have really liked that amount and it seems to be working for me.


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks Krissie! I really hope 1000mg will help :) I was so happy to hear her say she was going to up it! I was like :happydance: -woot woot- :happydance:


----------



## Swissmummy

Thanks so much for the warm welcome 
And hi to jukes and karyn :thumbup:

Baby I gradually got put on metaformin from 500g per day to 2,000 in a course of a month but I will put up with them if it helps lower my insulin and helps me ovulate, I have read so many posts and I can't understand how my doctor won't put me on clomid yet :( we have been ttc for over 2 years, I have an appointment on the 31st so hoping that she will put me on it then, I will ask here why not if she dosent!, we have to pay for our treatment here as fertility issues are not covered so I hope that she will do it as we are paying her for it :)

My husband isn't getting any younger and I would like a couple more kids but ,y times running out :(


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Swiss:hi:

Sorry to hear the doctors are giving you a hard time. I know when I asked about Clomid with my primary doctor, they said they can't prescribe that - only a gyn. Are you seeing a gyn? I went to my appointment yesterday and due to my insurance not covering fertility treatment, there's only so much they can do. I know if Metformin at 1000mg isn't getting me to ovulate, then clomid will be added after 3 months. I'm sure if you express how you want to try it, they should do something for you. Maybe get a second opinion? I wish you all the luck though:hugs:

Baby & Krissie - I heard about Robitussin and tried it when I had no clue what I was doing before knowing it was PCOS (so it didn't help me) If you try it, it has to be the one with the ingredient guaifenesin, not the cold kind. They do sell it, but it tastes HORRIBLE! I gagged all the time because of the taste. I'm not bothering with it this cycle. I'm sticking with preseed still:thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

I'm so glad to hear your appointment went good hippie!! :happydance: Hopefully the 1000mg of Metformin will make you O and you won't even need Clomid!! As far as the robitussin goes, it does taste HORRIBLE! But, it did a fantastic job of thinning my CM, so what the heck. I might as well try it, CVS was out of preseed and won't get a new shipment til Tuesday. So if all else fails, I'll be trying that for next cycle :D

Krissie, I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes today!!! :hugs: Hoping for the best! 

Swiss, I hear ya on that one. I am willing to deal with WHATEVER it takes to get a sticky bean!! I guess I'm on the lucky side and only REALLY had side effects when I first started taking it, and when I upped my dose. If by my next appt at the end of Nov I haven't had any success TTC, my doc may want to up my dose of Metformin. And I know he'll up the dose of Clomid as he's already told me that. I'm just hoping I don't have to worry about all of that lol. But I wouldn't stress too much over not starting Clomid right away, I think most docs try Metformin alone for a few months to see how your body reacts to it. I was blown away when my doc said if I wanted to be pregnant right now, he'd prescribe Clomid. Of course I was like HECK YEAHHHH I wanna be pregnant RIGHT NOW! haha. 

Well, as for me... This morning super early I had a sharp pain on my right side, I felt it two or three times before I fell back asleep. I'm not sure, but its around where my ovaries are so maybe O pain? Either way we will be dtd tonight :haha: I haven't had any ewcm, which sucks, but if the robitussin can thin out what I have there now then its better than nothing I guess. I think I'm going to test on CD28, which will be Halloween :) and if no AF or BFP, then I'll retest on CD 35 as my doc said to. If nothing by then, I guess its back to good ole Provera :dohh: God help me I don't have to go through that mess again!


----------



## krissie328

Alrighty..... 

Just got back from my drs. appt. She is having Geoff doing a SA before we proceed. She said if that comes back alright then we will start Clomid. So I should know in a couple weeks. 

I am feeling frustrated, even though I know that is the best option. What would be the point in taking Clomid if that isn't the only issue. So yea... back to waiting. I guess when you have waited this long two more week isn't that long.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Krissie, sorry you have to wait longer :hugs: I know my gyn asked if my DH or I had children and we said from his previous marriage. So he is able to do his part so to speak. I may want to ask for a SA because he has a seizure disorder and TBI from a horrible car accident 10 years ago. Even though he was able to have a child with his previous wife after the car accident, he's been on different medicines since then and maybe his age (he's 31). 
I do hope the SA comes back great so you can get on Clomid and get you sticky bean:happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Hippie. I know Geoff and I have only been with eachother so we wouldn't know. I know he has questioned it several times in the past so it is good to know. I have faith that all things happen in God's timing so I need to work on my ability to wait. 

A SA isn't a bad thing to check on, at least it is that much more piece of mind. It isn't to expensive. The fertility clinic here charges $75. Which is better than I anticipated. Hubby isn't to keen on the idea, but he wants to know too.


----------



## Jd8230

Hey there, my name is Jazmine(i'm new). I'm a young mom with a15 month old son. My husband and I decided to start TTC #2, in may. Though I knew something was wrong, as I wasn't getting my period after coming off bc...anyways I was sent for ultrasounds and blood work to find I have PCOS. I just found out today and just started taking metformin (500mg now and adding 500mg every week till I'm at 1500mg)... I had no problems conciving my son...ugh I'm having a down day...any words of advice?


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, sorry you have to wait a little longer :hugs: But glad to hear your doc agreed to do clomid after the SA. These two weeks will fly by and you'll be taking clomid before you know it. (IF you haven't gotten a BFP by then!!!)

Hi Jazmine :hugs: PCOS can be so frusterating. But so far there's been a few ladies on this thread that have had good experiences with the Metformin. I'm currently on 1000mg daily, and it has already helped me lose a little weight. Just try to stay positive, it'll take a little bit of time to get into your system. But I have high hopes that the Metformin will work for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Hi Jazmine... PCOS can look really scary when it is new to you. I know that both my doctor and my observation of other women with it does seem to be quite treatable. Metformin is really a great option for treating it. I hope it works for you. It really seems to be such a great thing for us.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Jazmine! :hi:

Sorry to hear you have PCOS this time around. I know I was very upset when I found out I had it back in Aug 2012. I started Metformin 500mg (24 extended release) and after 50days being on it and losing some weight I got my AF since I stopped BCP back in Nov 2011. I will tell you being on threads like this with other ladies with PCOS has been the best and I've learned so much more about PCOS through others. My gyn couldn't believe how well researched I was about it, hehe. It's good to look into it and understand it better. I hope Metformin helps you out. I was upped to 1000mg yesterday so I'm hoping with the increase it will do wonders for me like other ladies I've seen :)

krissie - $75? That's a steal! I wonder how much it's here in NY. I doubt my our insurance will cover it, but for $75.00 it would be nice to know. I know my DH was sweet about wanting a SA when he first found out I have PCOS, it was cute. I know he means well, but for right now - will do the 3 months and see what happens. I'm sure in order for clomid to come into play they're going to want a SA for sure to make sure it's not just me.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi all :wave:
I have just been posting about this exact topic in another forum, when I found you guys :dohh:

I just started on met today for the first time. 500mg per day. No word of changing dosage each week or anything like that. I was looking for advice and info about it on the other thread, but after reading through this one, everything seems positive. It looks as if even if it doesnt help ovulation, it will help in other areas anyway, so why not?!!:thumbup:

Im on CD41 at the moment, my last cycle was 33 days long, so hopefully the met might kick start something. According to my CBFM i didnt o this month either. I know they cant be exact with PCOS, but I use it anyway.

:dust: to you all. Nice to have people in the same boat :flower:


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi again Mum,

I think I replied to you in another post, was it the young PCOSer's one? There are a lot of thread's I look at and write in almost everyday. :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

hippiekinz said:


> Hi again Mum,
> 
> I think I replied to you in another post, was it the young PCOSer's one? There are a lot of thread's I look at and write in almost everyday. :)

Yep thats m hippiekinz :winkwink:
You left a lovely positive response :flower:

In other news........ OH MY GOD THE HEARTBURN!!!!! :sick: (theres no smiley for person ON FIRE!!)


----------



## babyjla

Hello ready2Bmum :flower: Glad the thread is giving you a positive look on things :hugs:

So last night me and hubbs went on a date, we hadn't been out in a while. We went to Olive Garden and got pasta. Ohhh man am I paying for that decision today! I haven't had a sour stomach in a few weeks, but I guess all the pasta and high carbs just didn't mix well with the Met. I FINALLY got a hold of the lab technitian at the fertility clinic that did my hubby's SA. They're going to transfer his results over to my new ob since getting anything out of my old obgyn is a joke. And she said that my hubby had an excellent sample, which he was very pleased to hear :haha: I'm glad we finally got to hear the results. We had to pay $140 for the SA!!! $75 would have been nice haha. But glad to finally have the results almost a month later! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

Hi guys... I have decided that I am going to work on my weight some more. I have been really slacking in that area. And after my doctor's appointment I really feel some weight loss and more dietary changes are in order. So if you gals don't mind, I am going to keep that posted in here so I have somewhere. I should probably start a journal. Oh well.. 

After thinking things through last night and today, I am feeling a lot better. Hubby and I are thinking of waiting a couple more months, maybe until after Christmas to see how the metformin does alone and if losing weight and lower GI will help us concieve without Clomid. But I am not sure at this point if I want to wait. Time will tell...


----------



## sugarpi24

well had my HSG today and the doctor doing the procedure there said nothing appeared to be blocked and everything appeared normal...hes 95%sure. ill know more monday when he has had the chance to look at it more closely :) yayyy! im soooo relieved! now im cramping like heck! and it hurts to sit down lol but the procedure wasnt that bad. but i NEVER want to do it again!!


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, I'd love to hear how your weightloss goes. I really need to get my butt back into gear on that as well. I've been soo lazy lately! I like your plan to see how the Metformin does on its own. I was actually very curious to see if Metformin alone would help me conceive. But I'm too impatient to wait to take Clomid, and since my doctor so willingly prescribed it I was all for it. Guess I might not ever know if Metformin alone will help me conceive (assuming the clomid works). Maybe with our 2nd?

Sugarpi, glad to hear the HSG was good!! Sucks that you are cramping though! I've never had an HSG done although it was reccomended by my last doctor. Not sure if my new OB will want to have it done or not, guess we'll have to wait and see. Hopefully it wont be needed :blush:


----------



## krissie328

I am glad your HSG went well. It is nice to know that isn't a concern now! :)

Yea, I think we are going to try just the metformin for awhile. I am really feeling like that is a good route. I would like to lose some weight which would help with so much. And my hubby agrees that it would be a good idea as well. Although, I have lost some weight. I would feel better overall in the pregnancy and with myself I think. Plus I figure that would put me at the end of my last year in my specialist degree program instead of at the start of the year. 

And I don't have that much I want to lose, 30 lbs is doable. And that would get me down to the weight I was when Hubby and I met which I really was a lot healthier then.


----------



## babyjla

Thats great! 30lbs is TOTALLY doable! I have 55lbs left to lose before I am no longer "overweight". I'm rooting for you!! :hugs:

Today I've had a lot of watery cm. My cervix is very high and very soft, so I'm pretty sure I'm Oing between yesterday/today. I thought I may have been Oing on Wednesday, but now I'm pretty sure I didnt. I havent taken the robitussin for two days, so the water cm is all on my own :happydance: So I guess tomorrow starts my tww! Whoohooo.


----------



## krissie328

Woohoo! Congrats Baby! Fx for you guys. :happydance:


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies!

baby - $140:shock:I don't even know how much it costs here in NY. Good luck!! :dust: to you!

I'm still going WWs to lose weight. I had a black/white cookie and OMG horrible gas all night! I have to be careful again on what I eat it seems 

My temp went down this morning and I'm done with my AF! I ordered some OPK off eBay and they should be here tomorrow since the place is located right where i live! I could of drove over and picked them up lol:haha: So I'm going to try OPK twice a day at CD10 to see if when I O. I know I must of O'd last because 12 days after my +OPK i got my AF so I'm hoping for some good results this time :D


----------



## ready2Bmum

Krissie I'd also love to hear how your weight loss is progressing.I've decided I'm going to start trying to loose weight again myself now that I'm on the met. 

AF came this evening!!!! After 42 days and 2 days on met it came!! Not sure if the met had anything to do with it or not but either way I'm delighted!!! :-D


----------



## hippiekinz

ready2Bmum said:


> Krissie I'd also love to hear how your weight loss is progressing.I've decided I'm going to start trying to loose weight again myself now that I'm on the met.
> 
> AF came this evening!!!! After 42 days and 2 days on met it came!! Not sure if the met had anything to do with it or not but either way I'm delighted!!! :-D

YAY! It's amazing how excited we get to see AF:haha: After being on Met for 50days I got mine, so i know the Met had something to do with it :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

hippiekinz said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Krissie I'd also love to hear how your weight loss is progressing.I've decided I'm going to start trying to loose weight again myself now that I'm on the met.
> 
> AF came this evening!!!! After 42 days and 2 days on met it came!! Not sure if the met had anything to do with it or not but either way I'm delighted!!! :-D
> 
> YAY! It's amazing how excited we get to see AF:haha: After being on Met for 50days I got mine, so i know the Met had something to do with it :)Click to expand...

I know!! :haha: I seem to spend half the month wishing it wont show, and then when I know for sure Im not pregnant, I spend the other half wishing it to come!!:dohh: 
AF has changed ALOT since I came off bcps too. VERY heavy, and bad cramping and aches all down my legs and everything. Never had anything like that on bcps. However I do remember having similar problems as a young teenager. 

The met is definately doing something anyway. I noticed the side effects from day1. Heart burn and very windy. But on the plus side I have a decreased appetite already and AF arrived. So swings and roundabouts :winkwink:

Just back from shopping, bought all healthy, low sugar foods so hopefully I might get back on track with my weight too.


Sugarpi - Thats great news that everything is ok. I can imagine it must be some relief!

Babyja - Sorry to hear you werent well after your date :sick: but glad to hear you're back in your tww :happydance:


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Hippie, yeah $140 and my old obgyn wouldnt even let me hear the results!!! Im hopin next month at my next appointment my new ob will give me the actual numbers. I mean we payed for it, I have a right to know!! 

Mum, yay for AF!! Haha, it is so funny to be excited about AF. But when she hardly ever shows up its hard not to get excited lol.


----------



## sugarpi24

I always fear the worst...so I was going in and figured that I had at least one blocked tube. And when the procedure was going on I thought for sure I did cuz I was told most likely if it hurt really bad during the procedure that most likely there was a blocked tube. :( but I was wrong thank goodness!!


----------



## krissie328

I really think metformin has helped with my cycles. My last two have been around 42 days. Which is the most consistent I have been without bcp. 

I am thinking I will start back with WW as well. I have had the most success on that in the past. And I want to couple it with low GI.


----------



## krissie328

Hello beautiful ladies! How is everyone?


----------



## babyjla

Hi Krissie :)

I'm doing good, was busy most of the weekend building a doghouse with the hubbs! I'm 3DPO today, and of course I've been paying attention to how my body feels every sec of the day lol. I had a LOT of watery CM on saturday night (1DPO), so much so that it wet my pants while I was sleeping and I had to wash up and put on a panty liner!! What the heck? That was abnormal. And I hadn't taken the robitussin in a few days so I'm not so sure what that was about... I've also had SLIGHT bloating for the past 3 days. I'm worried it might mean a short lp, so i guess only time will tell. :shrug: Hopefully its good stuff, even though I KNOW its way too early to have any sort of symptoms.


----------



## krissie328

Isn't it funny how our minds play those tricks on us... Hopefully those are good signs, at least atypical could mean you're preggers. 

Does anybody know what to do about a short lp? I know I have read stuff previously, but I have a head cold and don't feel like doing the research.  So I figured I would ask.


----------



## babyjla

Yes haha, its VERY frusterating!! But when I talked to hubby about it, we both agreed not to get excited about ANY symptoms until we get a BFP. Because every month I have symptoms like I'm preggo and nothing comes of it :dohh: I'm trying not to symptom spot hahaa, but its HARD!! As for the short lp, I'm not sure. My lp was always super long even when I took Clomid last year. I didn't get AF after O'ing unless I took provera. So I wouldn't be any help with that. But if I have a short lp this cycle I'll def need an answer for that too!! Sorry to hear you have a headcold :( Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello ladies,

I had to babysit my nephews for my MIL until 2am, when she got back. I didn't want to spend the night so I drove home so I could sleep in my own bed. I'm still super tired and babysitting them again right now. This must be what it will feel like to be a parent. Still going to be worth it :D I'm on CD10 and started OPK today. Should I do one once a day or twice a day? I bought 40 tests on eBay so either way I'm good. ALSO I had some sticky/creamy CM today? Is that normal? The past 2 days it was dry when I checked and then this morning when I wiped after going pee, I had this clear discharge that was sticky but not stretchy, no fowl smell like an infection either. It was SUPER weird and then when I went in to check inside it was sticky/creamy CM, but not a lot? Also the position was a bit higher today then the past two days. I actually had to bear down on the toilet seat to feel it. I felt so awkward trying to find it, lol. But at least I when I check I can feel the change.

p.s. Krissie, I don't know about a short LP either:shrug:


----------



## babyjla

When I used OPK's I only did them once a day. I wish I'd done twice because I never did get a true +OPK and I think I may have just missed my surge each time. I tested around 2pm when I used the OPK's. I have creamy/sticky cm at random times throughout my cycles. Sometimes its a TON, and sometimes its hardly anything. and its usually for a few days at a time, then it goes away. I'm not really positive on when I get it in my cycle because I really never paid much attention to it, its just one of those normal things for me haha. I'll make a note of it next time I get it and at what time in my cycle...


----------



## hippiekinz

OK, so i'm not alone - good ^.^ I only tested today at noon. I think I will do noon and maybe 6pm or 7pm. I think that will be good unless I do 10am and 6pm? idk - lol. I think 10am and 6pm will be good. They say 10am-8pm is good time to test. LOL! I loved how I typed out what I was thinking in my head:haha:I'm so tired!:sleep:


----------



## Aein

Hi all Young Ladies,

Just got time today to write few lines here, want to hear wts up with everyone.... as for me back home for enjoying eid holidays but days r too much tough, all day just work work n work, m totally exhausted

my medication FOR hcg level is still going on, will go for test after 6 weeks, ehhh long wait


----------



## babyjla

Nope, definitely not alone! Hahaha, I think 10am and 6pm should cover your bases lol. How long were you baby sitting last night?

Hi Aein! Glad you made it home safely :hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

I babysat til around 9. I've been having horrible time sleeping, but I passed out last night and slept in. I feel so much better today ^.^


----------



## babyjla

Thats good! Always good to catch up on sleep :D The last two days I have had absolutely NO trouble sleeping lol. I've slept like a rock, and a lot too. I thought yesterday it was because I didn't get much sleep over the weekend, I slept in until 11am yesterday. I usually get up around 8am-9am to let the dogs out and lay back down for an hour or so. (Me and hubby stay up pretty late). But yesterday and today after hubby left for work at 6:30am I knocked out until 11am. And I'm usually a really light sleeper so its doubly strange lol. Yesterday I had a lot of cm too, not creamy though. More watery and it had a slight teensy bit of stretchy-ness to it. So far today I haven't had much, so not sure why there was a random day of cm thrown in...who knows :shrug:


----------



## hippiekinz

OK ladies, I'm very confused! Does this look positive for OPK?
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/ScreenShot2012-10-24at30140PM.png
I read that testing around 2pm was good for some ladies so I tested again and it was darker then 11am! I know it's fuzzy, but would i consider this positive or negative? I have creamy CM now and my temp dropped today. I wonder if it could happen in the next few days. What do you ladies think?

p.s DH & I BD just to be safe, I may test again around 7pm


----------



## MrsTaylor2B

I don't mean to but in but but been trying for 8 months. I wonder if the docs will put me on metformin? Do you reckon it's worth going in and asking? 

Xx


----------



## babyjla

Hippie the bottom test DEFINITELY is positive!!! Yaaay!! Good luck catching that egg!!! Ahhh I'm excited for you! 

Mrstaylor, if you have PCOS I would definitely ask about Metformin. There's been a lot of success for ladies on this thread and other stories I've heard. 

As for me, I had very light light light pale pink coloration to my cm when I wiped this morning, and just now I had an equally small amount of brownish. Not sure if it could be early AF or possible implantation as I'm 5DPO, but I'm praying for the latter!


----------



## MrsTaylor2B

Thanks babyjla, I'll keep people posted :) 

Hippiekinz the bottom one is defo + :) 

xx


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Hippie the bottom test DEFINITELY is positive!!! Yaaay!! Good luck catching that egg!!! Ahhh I'm excited for you!
> 
> Mrstaylor, if you have PCOS I would definitely ask about Metformin. There's been a lot of success for ladies on this thread and other stories I've heard.
> 
> As for me, I had very light light light pale pink coloration to my cm when I wiped this morning, and just now I had an equally small amount of brownish. Not sure if it could be early AF or possible implantation as I'm 5DPO, but I'm praying for the latter!

I agree with babyjla, if you have PCOS is will help more. 

ooooooooooo baby, sounds very promising!!! FX'd for you!!!!:dust:

Baby, you think it's right? I have no ovulation pain, nor EWCM. My CM is like wet/creamy, unless i'm going to in the next few days, but I feel it's early for CD considered let cycle it took my til CD23 i believe? Unless the 1000mg is doing something good :D I'm sorry it sounds like i'm questioning, but I want to make sure this is actually happening. With all the bad luck i've been having to see good makes me doubtful at times, lola. If that makes sense ;P

update: actually i can't tell if it's gas or cramps, but I'm feeling a bit of pain. Maybe tomorrow my CM will be better FX'd


----------



## babyjla

You're welcome MrsTaylor :D

Well, OPK's usually are positive when you're going to O in the next 24-48hrs as far as I know. (I could be wrong, I'd have to read the box I have to be sure lol) So you might not get the EWCM until tomorrow or Friday :shrug: But everyone is different. I only had watery CM, no EWCM. It could be the 1000mg is making changes. And I think the longer you are on the Metformin the more normal your cycles will get, atleast I hope so hahaha. Just make sure you and hubbs dtd atleast off and on for the next few days to cover your bases lol.

Thanks! I'm trying not to get my hopes up. The spotting has gotten a little more noticeable, but earlier it was literally like two itty bitty spots on the tp. I've started having more CM too in the last hour and a half. It really feels like very slight PMS :( So I'm really not going to get my hopes up and just see what the next few days brings.


----------



## hippiekinz

Could be implantation cramps? I'm really hoping it's good signs for you!

I think it will be the next 24-48hrs as well. I know it was creamy/a little bit watery CM today. I'm going to test again at 7pm to see how it looks. Last cycle when I checked I only have watery cm, but no EWCM. I use Preseed as well every time even if i'm not close to ovulating because you never know. I think DH & I will BD again tomorrow as well. We did as soon as we say the OPK be positive! I was like LETS GO! LOL:haha:Also pains are still coming more. I just had a quick sharp jab pain on the right side in the back and it went away. I'm really hoping these are good signs! I haven't felt cramps or pains since AF showed up.


----------



## babyjla

I hope its good signs too. Its not as bad as AF cramps, but def kinda crampy/bloaty. I definitely think the crampy type feeling you're having is O pain!! Hahaha, well sounds like you're gonna have as high a chance as possible lol. Especially with using the preseed.


----------



## hippiekinz

I really hope so too! I'm once again babysitting and I said to my MIL i'm cramping or getting some sort of pain. She was like you just had your period, but if I count CD then I'm CD 12 which usually around 12-16 it could happen so maybe I'll get lucky! I'll keep using OPK to see if I get a positive again later on by some chance. I know from now on 2pm i'm testing! hehe.

Keep us updated as well! :dust:


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, it really sounds like O pains to me! Wow, you've been baby sitting a lot. Gettin some good practice in :)


----------



## hippiekinz

haha, yea, I've been babysitting my nephews since 2009? I see them like 2-3 times a week  They're 7 & 10, but i've known them since they were 3 & 5. They both have ADHA though, so sometimes it get's overwhelming, but very good practice. I just took another test and it the surge was gone. I can't tell if i'm having watery or if its from DTD, lol. I did the water test and some CM formed into a ball in the water. So I'm not sure. I'll keep the status on my FF chart Creamy. I'm hoping to have a temp spike tomorrow to confirm :D


----------



## babyjla

Ohh well thats good that you see them so often :) I get to see my neice a few times a week but my MIL babysits her. And I can only handle my MIL so much haha. I've never heard of the water test... What is that?

Well, I had some red spotting on one wipe. Then pink spotting, then back to brownish. Still having very light brown spotting, which is more like brownish CM its so light. Been having mild cramps in my lower abdomen. Please please please be IB!!!


----------



## hippiekinz

Yea, I don't mind my MIL that much. She gets on my nerves sometimes, but then she's reminded that I'm babysitting the boys and could just leave, hehe. (even though I wouldn't)

The water test is when you take a glass and fill it with water. When you check your CM and not sure if it's semen or CM then you put it in the water. If it dissolves - it's semen, if it's CM it forms into a ball and sinks. (I hope thats right - i had to google it) I mean whatever I got stretched a little before breaking, which semen wouldn't do.:shrug:

I really hope it's implantation! Do you temp? I know if you get a dip in your temp that usually means it's an implantation dip, which is a good sign.


----------



## babyjla

Well my MIL treats me like I'm not good enough to be a part of the family so I try to avoid her. Are you sure it isnt the other way around? I'm not positive but it seems like when hubby pleasures himself into the toilet (maybe tmi sorry!) it sinks in clumps. But I'm not sure hahahaaa. I hope so too, the cramps have subsided now. So either it was implantation or a random cruel fluke in my cycle. No I dont temp, I might start if it doesnt happen this cycle. I just never did wanna take the time to do all of that haha


----------



## hippiekinz

hmmmm maybe? I don't know, mine seems to scatter when I go to the bathroom, LOLS! I'll check tomorrow when it dries up more. 

Sorry to hear about your MIL. I know how that feeling was. My MIL HATED me before marrying her son since he was married once. She thought I was here to take him money and leave him dry like the ex did. Plus DH having a DD from first marriage didn't help. It took a while for her to warm up to me and now we get along great. She does like to pick on my weight at times since I lost so much and then had a bad gain. It's like *UGH* I've lost 21lbs now and I haven't told her i'm losing weight either. When I mention making treats for the boys she's like "remember how much weight you lost?" *UGH* sounds like my mother at times :dohh:Good thing about WWs I eat what I like, I just track it from my daily points I get and I'm doing just fine. I really need to move more or something. I bet that would help me lose better. I need to get under 200lbs by the time I go back to my GYN. I think that would be a nice small goal.

Glad to hear the cramps passed:thumbup: I've read it can last a few hours to 2 days? I hate temping at times. My DH gets up around 8:10 so he grabs my thermometer and nudges it to my mouth. I sometimes turn it on and stick it under my tongue and when I hear it beep I turn it off and roll over with it still in my hand. hehe. Funny to wake up with it in my hand.:haha:


----------



## babyjla

Hahahaa, I've honestly never paid much attention to it. It just seems like I remember hubbys being clumpy...??? Ahhh, who knows lol. My MIL is getting more accepting, but my hubby was her baby so she had some letting go issues haha. Still does. I'd love to be under 200lbs! Ughh, doc said he wants me to keep going with weightloss til I get preggers. Then he wants me to worry more about the baby, and I agree. The cramps I had lasted about 2- 3hrs I think? And the spotting is pretty much gone now also. So I'll see in the am if there's anymore or if that was it. Thats so sweet that he gets your thermometer for you! My hubby gets up at 5:30am and I always have to wake him up. Such a pain, he fights me tooth and nail to stay in the bed lol. But with him being the only one working right now and money being tight he has to get up lol. I just wish every once in a while he would wake up on his own!


----------



## hippiekinz

HAHA! Your DH sounds like me! I NEVER want to get up and my DH gets up before me. I like to stay up late which then makes me sleep during the day. The family business is slow ATM with kids back to school, my mom has a dog/cat boarding business, so not much to do then sleep in :haha: 
No one has said to lose weight, but I know I should for me and if I do get pregnant the baby as wel :)
Your signs sound sooooo promising! I hope the witch stays away so you get your bfp!! I'm cheering for ya!:dust:


----------



## babyjla

Ohhh I could kill him some mornings lol. He always turns the alarm off and then goes back to sleep! Then I get up & make his lunch, get his work clothes out, give him his nexium while he's still asleep, and fight him for 30min to wake up lol. He's funny though because he talks in his sleep, and he'll be talking about an ac unit he worked on the day before while he's asleep hahaa. Oh wow, that is cool. I'm going to school to be a vet tech, and I always wanted to be an actual dvm and have my own clinic. But to go through all that school to be a vet I'd have to move out of state and we just bought our house 2yrs ago and are just starting out. And hubbs is such a home body he wont move more than 15min from his mom :haha: 

And thank you, I hope so too. No spotting so far this morning :D I'm on CD21 today, and 6DPO so I'm REALLY hopeful AF aint coming :D


----------



## krissie328

Hey guys- I have been trying to get over a nasty cold. I decided to call in sick today so I could try and relax, plus I have an exam tonight so it gives me some study time. 

I totally get what you mean about the hubby being a pain. Mine sets three alarms in the morning and still manages to get up late. He is not a morning person, and he found out that he is getting moved at work so his shift will be starting at 6 am instead of 8 am. :dohh: 

I am currently on CD 17. I have had some cm but no +opk. I know, I broke down and started. :haha: Hubby and I have talked about possibly waiting until June/July before starting Clomid. Although I understand that is probably a better idea, its so hard to be rational when it comes to babies. I feel like we have waited so long as it is, and even if we are trying it might not even happen right away. Plus I am afraid if we wait then we will say well what is one more year.. Well when you have said it for the last five years... But on the other hand it gives me time to lose weight more actively. 

Baby- that spotting/cramping sounds good. I really hope it was implantation!! 

Also- CM balls and sinks in water. :thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

Sorry to hear you still arent feeling well krissie :hugs:Ughh, men lol. What can you do though, right? I know how you feel with wanting to maybe wait but then not wantint to. Me and hubby put off going to a new doctor for so long so we could get some of our debt paid off. But I hate to wait longer, and I know there's no way I'm putting it off again until I've gotten a bfp or I'm so exhausted from trying I cant take it anymore haha. Thank you! I sooo hope it was implantation. I had some more pale pink cm later this morning, but still no more cramps. I have had some bloating still but I'm not sure how I feel about it all yet. I'm still scared it could be AF coming early. But then again I know that implantation & early pregnancy symptoms can mimic pms. So I'm still on the fence with not wanting to get excited, yet wanting to be at the same time. :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I know I said it here before.. But I think just trying the metformin until summer is probably a good idea. Our concern is a combo of work and health. I really do feel losing some more weight will help. I had some super high blood sugar over the summer along with some higher blood pressure. Which I have had checked daily over the last week and it appears my drs. office visit was probably stress related. But one of my friends had a baby and had pre-eclampsia and now she can't have any more babies. And that really scares the crap out of me. Plus I am working full time and taking full time graduate credits. And if we did wait 2 years (yikes I know!) then I could drop down to working half time and stay home with baby more, which is really motivating to me. I would really like to be a full time SAHM but hubby is in school to be a teacher (which I currently am) and there is just no way we could buy a house and raise kids on that income. :nope:


----------



## babyjla

Im sorry you wouldnt be able to be a sahm :( but atleast you have a head on your shoulders about things and know what would be best for you and your hubby and a baby. Two years is a long time, but its also a lot of time to do as you said and get into shape, get everything situated financially, and buy a home and all the things that are going to be that much harder with a baby. What would ya'll do if you happened to get pregnant on just the Metformin alone? I mean are you going to try and prevent it, or just not try- not prevent?


----------



## krissie328

We are going to not try, not prevent. If I got pregnant I think we both would be over the moon. We are in a pretty good spot financially, and hubby will be leaving his job in about a year to finish his degree, so he could take care of the baby most of the day, and we would probably find an hourly daycare for when he is in class. It is not like now is a bad time, its just waiting would make it a better time and afford me the opportunity to work only part time but make close to what I am currently making. And then hubby will have his full time teaching job as well. We plan to move out of state when he graduates so that is why we haven't bought a house here.


----------



## wanababy8909

Hello Every1 i was hoping i cud join u guys. My name is sherita im 24 n dh is 24 also were actually 4 days im aug 6 n hes the 10th n our anniversary is aug 9th.. Crazy rite lol. Anyways i have pcos and earlier this yr i found out i have type 2 diabetes n now high cholesterol n the only reason i even have diabetes is becus of me waiting so long to eat rite after finding out in late 2010 i have pcos. me n dh decided that we really wana b parents we went bk n forth with ttc n temping for a couple mths here n there then quit cus its jus so darn frustrating sumtimes. But now were really sure about tryin. I was given metformin n took it off n on for over a yr n then completely stopped. (i hate takin pills lol) but met def helps me wen i do take it, i lose weight n slowly ive seen af tryin to come bk but never took it consistently enough to let it wrk. My periods will absolutely not show without sum form of bc. Ive went yrs without one. So starting 2moro im gona get my met refilled and start the healthy process n hopefully i wnt have to take clomid which i did for 3cycles n the side effects was horrible so im really tryna do this naturally :)

Sorry it was so long lol.


----------



## babyjla

Ohhh okay. I see, well it sounds like a plan haha. Me and hubby just bought our house so we're pretty bound here. Its a 4 bedroom home, so those three empty rooms are starting to aggravate me hahaha. They've become a "catch all". 

Hi wanababy :hugs: welcome! Sorry to hear you got a double whammy with pcos and type 2 diabetes.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Krissie, sorry you're not feeling well:hugs:

Wanna, hi :hi: I wanted to point out if you have high cholesterol be careful taking any medicine to help with that! I have semi high cholesterol, but my LDL is wicked high and my doctor wanted to put me on something. Well when I went to the pharmacy the lady told me if I was TTC, that taking any medicine for cholesterol was a big no-no! So I called my doctor and they agreed. For now I watch what i eat and try to lose some more weight.

Baby, ooOOoOOOOoooOooOoooo! Still sounds promising!!! I really hope it's all good signs!!! FX'd for you still<3

As for me - My temp went down just a little and my CM is STILL creamy andddd OPK was negative at 2:30:dohh:I'm wondering if I got a false +OPK. *ugh*


----------



## babyjla

Hippie, I def don't think it was a false +OPK! You are probably O'ing tonight or tomorrow, I don't think they stay positive during your ovulation...:shrug: No expert hahaha. I'm not sure what the temp going down means because I don't temp :dohh: 

So I'm pretty much driving myself nuts today. I'm so emotional (which could be pms, could be something excitinggggg), I can't stop thinking about this might be it. UGHH. I just wish I could take a test right now and it be positive :haha: Don't we all? One sec I'm thinking was implantation, the next I'm not. IDK what to think. I'm going crazy :dohh::dohh: I need to get my mind off of it but I CANT!! Ahhh. AND on top of it all I had grape juice, which apparently doesn't mix good with Metformin. So my tummy's been upset all day :wacko:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi girls! Sorry I've been MIA for a week or two...been stuck in the TTC blues I think. Just needed a break from thinking bout it all the time so I kept temping and taking meds but stopped everything else (including bnb). Hope everyone is well! 

Well a few days ago I had a temp dip and decided to go ahead and check cm and cervix. I had Ewcm and cervix was high, soft and open. I didn't get too excited as its happened plenty before with no ov but I had one last IC OPK in my purse so I decided to go for it...and here's what I got...the top test was my darkest test to date...the bottom test was the one I'd just done...

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/ladyamanda123/5ba390e6a17880126c9c8b1454f311ee.jpg

Pretty dang close to positive if not 100%!!! I couldn't believe it and I started crying! I hadn't been opking for about a week so not sure if it would have been darker earlier or day before. Took another that night and it was slightly lighter and next day my temp went up and the OPK was back to negative. Luckily DH and I had BD the night before and of course we bd again that night after I got the dark test. Then I held my breath basically for the next few days to see what my temp did...it's gone up perfectly! Today I got my solid crosshairs! I actually ovulated for the first time in 5 1/2 months of TTC!!! :wohoo: of course ive been on the metformin but this cycle i did the soy and i think thats what did it for me!!! I'm so excited!!!! Think our BD was timed perfectly so now I'm just waiting! FX!!!!


----------



## babyjla

MamaMac that is SO exciting!! I have my FX'd you get that BFP!!!


----------



## krissie328

That is great MamaMac... Fx'd for you!!! 

I don't know much about temping either.. But your +opk was probably true. 

I realized with being sick I haven't taken any metformin for two days and I am not sure if I did the day before either. :dohh: Oh well, I got my prescription all sorted out at the pharmacy and I am getting back on track. 

Oh and while I was reading somewhere on bnb I found out that B6 is suppose to lengthen LP. Just an fyi. I currently take a b complex with b6 in it.


----------



## hippiekinz

you think baby? I went to check and i felt semi soft, high and i think semi open? I think I'll have DH & I BD later on tonight :)


----------



## babyjla

Yes ma'am!! My cervix was soft, high, open & wet when I O'd!!! It was high for three days, & soft, open, wet for two. So yours sounds VERY promising!!! Time for some funn!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yep, that's how mine was too ;) high soft and open!


----------



## babyjla

MamaMac, keep us updated on if you get that bfp!! FX'd for you!!

This morning I had a good bit of brown spotting.. the last two days (except the one wipe of light red on Wednesday) has been more like slightly colored cm. Yesterday it was real light colored cm all day. Not sure what it all means. Last night I also had a stretchy feeling in my lower abdomen. Like there was a balloon in my tummy being blown up as far as it would go, and I was bloated so much I couldnt lay on my tummy. But so far no more cramping or anything like that. There was a lot of cm mixed in with the spotting this morning, so I'm not gonna count myself out yet. 7DPO, we'll see what the day brings!


----------



## MamaMac123

Baby how many dpo are you? When will you test? :)


----------



## babyjla

I am 7DPO today, and if I don't have AF by next Wednesday I'm going to test. By the way its looking now if it is AF she should be here by then, and if its not its likely I may be pregnant. Next Wednesday I'll be 12DPO, CD27. If no bfp and no af then, I'll wait until CD35 (my doc told me wait til then) and if I get the same results I'll start provera to get a cycle again.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone :wave:

Baby - everything is sounding very good for you. positive thoughts coming your way! :thumbup:

wanna - welcome. Im relatively new myself. Sounds like you have a lot to deal with but you're in the right place for support. Everyone on here is so helpful and friendly!

Krissie - Sorry to hear you're unwell. Ive taken a few weeks off work myself. Im doing a post graduate course to become a teacher and needed some time to focus on that. Sometimes its hard to balance everything.

I was hoping some of you more experienced ladies might be able to help me out. Im currently on CD6, (after a 42 day cycle) and I started met 7 days ago. I feel very excited about this cycle and want to do everything I can to give us a chance. I dont temp or anything like that, I've just been using my CBFM and thats it. 

Id like to know how to check my cervix myself, and also I like to know about using preseed! This is a lubricant which can help right? Is it actually sold as a lubricant? like do I go to the pharmacy and ask for it? And one final thing..how does soy help and how do I use it please?

Its only our 3rd month trying (one of which i didnt ovulate, so technically 2nd month) so Im new to all this.

Sorry for all the questions, you all just seem to know what you're talking about and id rather ask you guys than google it!

Thanks for any help :flower:


----------



## babyjla

Thank you mum :) checking your cervix is really easy, just kinda awkward. I usually get into a squatting position and insert my middle finger. If your cervix is low it'll be really easy to find, if its high it might take a little searching :haha: when mine is low it feels like the tip of my nose, and when its high & soft it feels kinda like my lips. The thing that took me the longest to figure out is how to tell when its opened or closed. But this month when I O'd there was no question it was open and wet. Preseed is sold at most pharmacies, my local cvs has it for $22. I've personally never used it before, but I plan on using it this next cycle if we dont get our bfp this cycle. Its a sperm friendly lubricant that mimics fertile cm. As for soy, I have never tried it and have no clue lol.


----------



## hippiekinz

ready2Bmum said:


> Id like to know how to check my cervix myself, and also I like to know about using preseed! This is a lubricant which can help right? Is it actually sold as a lubricant? like do I go to the pharmacy and ask for it? And one final thing..how does soy help and how do I use it please?
> 
> Thanks for any help :flower:

I had the HARDEST time finding my cervix in the beginning. Pretty much how I check mine is on the toilet. Clean your hands first and use your middle finger and insert. Sometimes with me if i buck forward a little and bear down (like if i was going #2) you will feel a bump like come down. Sometimes just sticking your middle finger in depending on the CD you could just feel it. They say if it feels like the tip of your noise (hardness) your not fertile yet. It takes a few tries to get use to it, but you will once you do it everyday. Sometimes just moving your middle finger around your cervix will collect some CM so you take chart what it is, I sometimes will use my pointer finger as well and get a good sample that way. I know TMI  

As for preseed, I use it. It's about $20.00 here in US and it's a sperm friendly lubricant! Don't use KY or those kind because they kill the sperm. I use preseed every time I BD just to be safe. Also I don't use the recommended 3-4g, if i use that much i feel so icky down there! I use 1g and it's lasted me over 2 months and I still have more.

I don't know much on Soy:shrug:I know there are Soy threads on here you could look up:flower:

Baby- OOOOOO still sounds very promising my dear!!!:flower:

As for me, my temp stand that same:growlmad: So I don't know what will happen! I was hoping for that temp spike! I guess i'll see what tomorrow brings. DH & I BD yesterday and the day before that. Unless I see promising CM tonight Im not going to bother. Need my DH :spermy: to get a break:haha: 

I won't be on for the next few days. I'm going back to Syracuse with my mom & DH to clean my grandmothers house some more. Also there's a neat halloween haunted hayride and actives near by and I got coupons, so DH & I will go! Will be nice to have some scary fun and take a break from thinking about TTC all the time.

Have a nice weekend ladies:hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Thank you mum :) checking your cervix is really easy, just kinda awkward. I usually get into a squatting position and insert my middle finger. If your cervix is low it'll be really easy to find, if its high it might take a little searching :haha: when mine is low it feels like the tip of my nose, and when its high & soft it feels kinda like my lips. The thing that took me the longest to figure out is how to tell when its opened or closed. But this month when I O'd there was no question it was open and wet. Preseed is sold at most pharmacies, my local cvs has it for $22. I've personally never used it before, but I plan on using it this next cycle if we dont get our bfp this cycle. Its a sperm friendly lubricant that mimics fertile cm. As for soy, I have never tried it and have no clue lol.

HAHA! Took the words right out of me:haha:


----------



## babyjla

Haha, thats so funny :) have a fun time with all the halloween spookies! :D


----------



## krissie328

Ready- I have used soy twice. You take it like Clomid, so days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 5-9. You can take 100-200 mg. I tried 200 my first cycle and was an emotional wreck and I didn't O. My second cycle I took 160 and O'd on CD 32. But that could have been in part to starting metformin that cycle. 

I found it difficult to find preseed. I live in the US so I am not sure where to find it over where you are. But when I got on their website it listed some different places that sell it. It is just like a lubricant. I used it with the applicator to get it close to my cervix. 

I am also a teacher! I didn't work when I was going through that program. But now I have to work until hubby finishes school. Now I am in graduate school to being a school psychologist, so its a labor intensive program.


----------



## babyjla

I have a question for any ladies who check their cervix regularly...I checked mine today, and it has been a few days since I checked it. Today its slightly higher than normal, but not so high like when ovulating. Also, its semi-soft and closed. Anyone experience this after O'ing?? I'm not sure if its a good sign or a bad one??? :shrug:


----------



## MamaMac123

Ready - this was my first cycle with soy and its got me ovulating for the first time. I'm also on metformin so could be the 2 working together. Soy works like a natural clomid. Kristen explained dosage really well ;) worth a shot just make sure you don't combine with vitex (chaste berry) as they work against each other. I took 160 cd 5,6,7 and 200 cd 8,9. I ovulated cd 31. 

Presets is great! I went to the website to find a store that carried it locally. I've heard great things about it helping with conceiving but we also just love it for a lube in general. We used it this cycle so we'll see if it helps :) 

Checking cervix is weird at first but if you do it daily you'll start to feel the differences between position and texture etc. also keep in mind not to check cervix and mucus after intercourse as your cervix moves up when aroused and its easy to confuse semen for ewcm. ( ah the joys of ttc discussion! Lol) 

Baby - not sure if its normal or if its a pcos thing but I find my cervix can be all over the place. Sometimes I'll check it a couple times a day and in the am it will be high and soft and by afternoon it's low and hard. And not on an ov day mind you haha just moves around and changes a lot. Not sure what's normal for post ov as its my first time ovulating since ttc but my cervix has been about medium to high and soft to medium since i ovulated a few days ago. ;)


----------



## babyjla

Thanks Mac. I think its pretty safe to say I'm out this cycle. The spotting has gotten worse and I have to wear a panty liner now. Sucks but ohh well, we'll try again next month. This is definitely the shortest cycle I've ever had, but we'll get em next time :)


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry baby... :hugs:


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies,

I just got diagnosed with PCOS this month and started taking Metformin as well. I started with 500mg and have slowly built up to 1500mg. My RE wants me to try the Metformin alone for 2 months and if I still don't ovulate then she'll put me on Clomid. (I've done one round of Clomid already, but it was before I was referred to my RE and got the PCOS diagnosis - the Clomid didn't work that cycle and I was anovulatory)

So far I haven't had many side effects on Metformin, and am really hoping that it'll be successful in making me ovulate on my own. Has anyone had any success stories with this? (I apologize if I missed a post that someone already shared - I'm coming into this thread a bit late!)

Fx for everyone that their BFP comes soon!! :)


----------



## babyjla

Hi JL1363 :hugs: meli hasn't been on this thread for a little while but she got a bfp on Metformin alone I believe! I have been on Met for a little more than 5weeks, and I havent had a bfp yet but I've seen other positive things from being on the Met. I've lost 5lbs on the Metformin alone, my hunger has decreased a ton. It just seems like its working, so fx'd it helps you too!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks everyone for the great advice on cervix checking and preseed. Ive ordered the preseed so going to give that a go. Cant do any harm!And Im gona try check my cervix later. Sounds like it might take a bit of getting used to!

Baby - Im so sorry to hear things didnt work out this month. Things were sounding so good. But you have a very healthy positive attitude towards the whole process and it WILL happen.xx

JL1363 - Ive just started on met myself, so dont know if it will help me ovulate yet, but when i started it I was on CD42 with no sign of AF, and after 2 days of taking it AF arrived much to my relief, Too much of a coincidence I think. I believe the met helped. I had some side effects like heart burn the first few days, but that seems to have stopped now.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks Mum :) I'm trying to stay positive, though I am a little bummed. So far today the spotting has gone back down to being very minimal. Its back being more like coloration to cm. So I'm a bit confused. I thought for sure af would be here today and now I'm wondering what the heck my cycle is doing. There was a noticeable amount of creamy/white cm mixed in with the spotting. I havent checked my cervix today so I don't know what its like today... Its strange, but I'm just gonna roll with it lol. The positives of it all are I DID ovulate on CD 14 or 15, and af IS coming on her own, without provera. So I am pretty psyched about that :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Its so annoying having such a mixed up cycle :growlmad: with PCOS things never seem to be just how they should be. Every month seems to bring something new to annoy me when all i want is pregnancy symtoms to complain about :winkwink: (us Irish always need to give out about something!) :haha:

My OH's sister & partner were just here with their 3 month old. What a cutie :baby: She's lovely but if I hear one more time how much of a "surprise" he was I'm going to punch her!! :haha:


----------



## babyjla

Yep, never fails there's some new symptom each month. :dohh: I know how ya feel. My friend swears her baby was an uh-oh baby, but she told me the whole time she was O'ing and that they were dtd. I hate when people talk about how easy it is to get pregnant, its NOT easy. Ughhh.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Yep, so many little "accidents" all over the place is very annoying :growlmad:
Im sure if she knew we were ttc she wouldnt say it so often. Do you tell people you are ttc? We dont. Ive told 3 of my friends, and at that they are seperate friends, they dont know each other.


----------



## babyjla

We've told my family, and one of my friends knows. My hubby's family doesn't know. His mom is not supportive, and its easier for her to just not know. And his dad wants us to have children now, but I feel bad enough telling hubbs each month that we're not pregnant. I dont want to have to tell more people every month. Its too painful.


----------



## JL1363

Thanks ladies for your support :) I was feeling pretty blah about the whole situation last month but now that I've got a new RE and have started the metformin, I'm feeling more hopeful again :thumbup:

It's funny how last year, before DH and I really realized that I was having problems ovulating, all we wanted and hoped for was a bfp.... now that we know all we know, I keep hoping just to ovulate at all, then we'll worry about getting a bfp.

I'm currently on cd 23 and was hoping that maybe I ovulated (I chart my bbt and my temps did look like they were rising, so I thought that maybe I had), but I just got my bloodwork results back today from a 21 day progesterone test and my level was 1.5 - SUPER low, making it pretty clear that I didn't. Now I'm just waiting for af to show and have a presciption of provera in case i get to 45 days with no af. Blah.

I also have 2 friends who just had "oops babies" and keep talking about it. It's definitely hard to listen to.


----------



## sugarpi24

I know if I ovulate ill feel like I had a bfp!! I haven't ovulated in forever!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Baby - :hugs: sorry babe, but all the positives about this cycle is still exciting! One step closer for sure! 

Mum - we've told quite a few people just because they ask about kids and I hate to lie. I have a few friends who've had fertility issues so I talk to them about it in more detail. Others just know we're trying. But I'm pretty open about stuff with friends and family, just how I am. When I get a :bfp: it's gonna be hard not to shout it from rooftops! GL with the Preseed! And I totally know what you guys mean about being so excited to ovulate. I just ovulated for the first time this past week and I cried when I saw the OPK! 

JL - for me metformin has been great for getting my cycles going. I hadn't had AF for several months after stopping bc and after 2 days on met it arrived. Then I had something like a 39 day cycle but no ovulation. So this cycle I added soy (which is basically a natural clomid) and this time I did ovulate. I think the met together with clomid or soy is what my body needs.


----------



## babyjla

I think thats what has me fooled when ttc. I know I dont O on my own, so when I actually do I always automatically assume that it happened lol. My spotting has pretty much gone away, so I'm a bit confused by that. It almost seems like af came super light and early this cycle. I only really had two days of actual spotting, the other three days were pink/brown slight discharge. Idk what to think. Only time will tell I guess. Af is due next thursday, assuming a 28 day cycle. If af doesn't come full on by the first week in Nov I'll test and if bfn take provera to get a cycle. This cycle has been so weird, I'm ready for the madness to be over.


----------



## MamaMac123

Oooooo baby! How many dpo are you?? If it was just slight spotting and too early for AF it could have been implantation bleeding! Some women spot a bit when the egg implantes! Usually somewhere around 6-9 dpo I think :) could be a really good sign!


----------



## babyjla

I am 9DPO, but not getting my hopes up. I was thinking the same thing once the spotting stopped, but I'm going to wait it out and see. I had a pinching feeling on the right side of my uterus two days in a row, Friday and Saturday. Those were the two days I had heavier brown spotting as well. It seems promising but I dont want to get too hyped up and be let down when af shows.


----------



## ready2Bmum

FX'd for you baby! :hugs:
:dust:

My CBFM has me back testing as of this morning. All excited now, just waiting for it to read "high" :happydance:


----------



## JL1363

Baby - that does sound promising! Fx for you!!! The waiting is always the worst part!

MamaMac - I've heard a lot about soy but haven't actually tried it myself. Did you have any side effects with taking it?

ready2Bmum - GL!! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Is there soy pills or something? Or do you like drink soy things and eat soy food?


----------



## babyjla

Sugarpi, there are soy pills lol. I've never taken them myself, but have heard of other ladies taking them.


----------



## KLMenke

My Dr. just diagnosed me with PCOS Friday. Since we were technically NTNP, she wants me to be back on BCP to regulate my cycles & once we are ready to TTC, stop taking the pills & i should ovulate within the first couple months. I'm terrified of back-tracking & would hate to waste another 5 months of our time trying to see if the BC method will work for me. I will be calling another Dr. for a second opinion tomorrow. Did they have you do a glucose fast test first to see if Metformin was necessary? I work in a pharmacy so I'm very familiar with how metformin works. If they did do the test, was it terrible? I guess I'm just terrified of the unknown!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yes there are soy pills ;) they're called soy isoflavones and they're an herbal supplement. Got mine at a local health store. They were about $15 a bottle. I didn't really have any side effects. I've heard they can cause hot flashes but I didn't notice any. I took mine at night which was a recommendation from someone here on a soy thread that way if you get the flashes you're asleep and may not notice.


----------



## MamaMac123

They didn't do a test for me but doc started me very low dose and had me mind my symptoms very closely in case it caused an issue with my blood glucose levels. So far so good.


----------



## babyjla

KLM, I didnt have any glucose test. My doc started me on 500mg and moved me up to 1000mg. Like Mac, I was just told to moniter my symptoms and if they were too unbareable to let him know.


----------



## JL1363

Hi KLMenke - my doc did check my glucose levels (fasting glucose), as well as my cholesterol, iron, tsh (thyroid), and creatinine (kidney function) - all of which can be affected by metformin. Everything in my bloodwork was normal except that my LH level was double my FSH level - which was the initial factor that led to the PCOS diagnosis and related insulin resistance. 

When I originally discussed all this with my doc, she did talk about bcp being a treatment option that is effective for women who are NOT ttc. I agree it would be a shame for you to waste time on the bcp when there are other maybe just as effective options that would still allow you to get a bfp. 

Like the other ladies, I started on 500mg, then moved up to 1000mg, then moved up to 1500mg, all slowly and while monitoring my side effects.

hope this helps :)


----------



## krissie328

Hey- I took a glucose test before I was dx with PCOS. At that point it was suspected but not confirmed. I switched doctors the next year and it was confirmed and I was put on PCOS. At that time I was insulin resistant. I started on 2000 mg metformin right away. I had horrible side effects and after researching backed off to 500 and worked my way up. I always had some symptoms, so this past august I finally switched to 1000 mg ER metformin which has been great. 

I have been on bcp, however, my doctor told me it was to reduce the cysts in my ovaries. I have never ovulated after coming off bcp. I was told a long time ago they might help regulate my cycles after coming off them, but after two years on them as a teenager, my cycles went back to their wacky cycles.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello Ladies!

I'm home from Syracuse and super tired. I updated my temps and I have no clue what's going on! The temps went up in the past 2 days and I have watery CM for the past days and when I checked my cervix tonight it was soft and I believe open? DH & I will BD tonight since we didn't get to the past 2 days since he was tired and all. The 2 times he actually doesn't want to BD and I needed him to, lol:haha: Oh well if it was meant to be, it's meant to be.

baby, sooo sorry to hear you're out:hugs:I hope next cycle you get your bfp<3

Hello to everyone else, I will read through all the posts tomorrow. Time for a quick :sex: then :sleep: hehe


----------



## babyjla

Thanks hippie, good to see you back :hugs:

So the spotting still has not returned. My back still hurts, and I had the same pinching last night on the right side of my lower abdomen below the belly button. It was in the exact same spot. I'm not sure what exactly it is, but I was a little conscerned about possibly a cist thats trying to rupture? It comes and goes though...? I've also had a wet feeling (maybe tmi, sorry?!) For the last two days. There's no noticeable amount of extra cm when I wipe, but it definitely feels like there should be. My cervix has remained higher and closed so thats 4 days now that I've noticed it like that. I never really did check my cervix after ovulating, so idk if that may be normal for me or what. Time will tell I guess!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi ladies,

KLmentke - I wasnt tested before being put on met, but I was tested shortly after i was diagnosed with PCOS to make sure i didnt have diabeties aswell. I didnt thankfully, and my met was only started over a week ago now. I had some heartburn and rubbly tummy the first few days but all thats gone now. Im on 500mg once a day. (I think thats the lowest dose) I was on cd42 when i started, and got my period on the second day of taking it!! :happydance:

To all the other ladies, I have a quick question. My cycles are so all over the place, I cant remember what day I "should" ovulate, as in, if i just had plain old regular cycles?? Im on CD10 today and my CBFM read me as "high" this morning. I wasnt expecting that for another few days at least. normally "high" indicates that I'm within the 5 days leading up to ovulation. (Last month it read me high for 10 days and never peaked so not always exact with pcos!:dohh:) 

Im just wondering- if the met is working would this timeline be correct?? It would mean that technically i will ovulate on cd15? does this sound right??:shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

I would grab some OPks as well just in case xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Well doctor is putting me on femera instead of metformin. Anyone else get put on this? Now I have to wait til af shows before I can get it started :(


----------



## hippiekinz

baby - hmmmmmm I've heard from other ladies that a little bleeding is ok, but when you get the cramps then AF is on here way? I'm hoping maybe your not out!!!:thumbup:

As for me I O'd and I didn't BD on the day! I BD the day before and then 2 days of no BD! I feel so effin crushed! I hope the 2 days before were enough and I BD last night when we got home. I feel like i'm really out before I even started:cry:


----------



## babyjla

Mum, I've always heard the average for a woman with a 28 day cycle is to O on CD14, so that may very well be right! Sounds good :)

Sugarpi, why wouldn't your doc start you on Met? I'm not sure what femera is? Sorry hun :hugs: maybe it'll work for you! 

Hippie, I had one day of cramping like af & that was last wednesday. They lasted maybe 2-3hrs? And they weren't as intense as af cramps. The only other thing I've had cramp wise is a pinching on the right side of my uterus. But I have had a lot of bloating and back pain like af is coming. I'm just waiting for af to show up, and if I get a bfp then I'll be pleasantly surprised haha. This cycle has just sent me for so many loops, I wouldn't be surprised no matter what happens. And don't be down about not getting to dtd on the day you O'd!! Since you got to the day before you definitely are still in!! His little swimmers were in there ready and waiting for the release of your eggy :) and I've heard thats even better because sperm lives 5-7 days. So I think your bases are covered! Dont count yourself out!!! FX'd for you!


----------



## hippiekinz

You think baby? I really hope there's a chance! I was soo happy to see I O'd! My cycle has gotten a lot shorter (at least when it comes to O'ing)! Last time I didn't O until CD26 and this time it was CD14! Hope the 1000mg is helping me :) It says to test Nov 8 (when AF should show up) Let's see if I can hold out that long, LOLS!

Still have high hopes for you<3 Hoping the evil witch stays away!!:thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

Yes ma'am! I've always heard if you dtd before it gives the sperm time to get further up into the uterus so when you O you have a better chance :) I can't wait to see what happens! I really think it may be the 1000mg helping, because I O'd on CD15. Last year when I took clomid I didnt O until CD25 atleast! And I took clomid CD2-6 last year, this time it was CD5-9. So I really think the Met helped me O more when I should be.


----------



## sugarpi24

He thinks ill do better on femera...I guess they get a better chance of ovulation with it...but no clue...he said we can try metformin down the road if we get there...but he has high hopes ill get pregnant soon...as long as dh is okay.


----------



## babyjla

Well FX'd that he's right!!!! :hugs:

I checked my cervix today, and its higher than its ever been...?!?! I couldn't even hardly find it, but it did feel like it may be open.. So maybe my cervix just moves CRAZY high before af for me??? I'm going to recheck it in a few hours to be sure. There was a lot of white/creamy cm too, which isn't abnormal for me to get randomly throughout a cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Fermera is more like Clomid then metformin. It is used to induce O after taking it early in your cycle. Even similar days as Clomid. My understanding is it has fewer side effects and a lower chance for multiples. 

Baby- things are looking promising for you. That is great your spotting stopped. Fx'd that these are positive signs.

Hubby has his SA tomorrow. I am excited to get the results back from that. I go in and see my doctor on 8th. I have been kinda crampy the last few days, almost like right before af. And my bbs are sore, but not like they were last cycle. I haven't O'd this cycle but my opks have been getting a little darker. I am currently on CD 22. So I am not sure what my body is doing. I am going to keep watching it and see if anything changes. I do think the metformin is really helping so that has me positive.


----------



## AonTaistealai

Hi! I just wanted to second asking about Metformin. My dr was iffy about me starting it since she really didn't think it would do much. However, she said ok since it wouldn't do much harm, either. She said it would take about 6 months to regularize my cycles; it took closer to a year. During that time, my cycles became very regular and 90% of the cramping badness from before went away. Yay! 

I'd def at least discuss it as an option. Also, I am non-IR, "thin" PCOS.


----------



## krissie328

Hi Aon.. Where in Idaho are you? 

I see that you are expecting a ninja baby, do you think that had something to do with the metformin?


----------



## babyjla

Thanks Krissie, I figured they'd made things like Clomid but I didn't know what they were haha. Yay for hubby's SA! Hope all the results are good!

Hello Aon! What dose of Metformin are you on? And is that the only thing you took when you conceived? Congrats on the little one


----------



## KLMenke

krissie328 said:


> Hey- I took a glucose test before I was dx with PCOS. At that point it was suspected but not confirmed. I switched doctors the next year and it was confirmed and I was put on PCOS. At that time I was insulin resistant. I started on 2000 mg metformin right away. I had horrible side effects and after researching backed off to 500 and worked my way up. I always had some symptoms, so this past august I finally switched to 1000 mg ER metformin which has been great.
> 
> I have been on bcp, however, my doctor told me it was to reduce the cysts in my ovaries. I have never ovulated after coming off bcp. I was told a long time ago they might help regulate my cycles after coming off them, but after two years on them as a teenager, my cycles went back to their wacky cycles.

I must ask, how was the glucose test? Did you fast first and they just took blood or how do they do that? I did end up getting an appointment with another Dr for tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully she's more informative with me so I can figure out what i need to do! This PCOS stuff is all so confusing... :winkwink: I should add that I'm just over the recommended BMI, so it's not like im obese, just slightly overweight. And i have a heck of a time losing weight & keeping it off. I'm hoping given all the factors, that she will just prescribe it for me and get it over with. lol!


----------



## krissie328

The glucose test was like drinking really thick and overly sweet orange soda. I then had to have blood taken at several intervals over two or three hours. I was fasting when I went in and had it done. 

I hope your new doctor is more helpful. I think metformin is definitely a good option. When I did some research on it it does not lower blood sugar, rather it makes you more receptive to insulin, therefore, reducing the need to make so much. There is a bunch of other stuff it helps with but that was the jest of what I got in terms of blood sugars.


----------



## JL1363

Hippie - you're definitely not out yet! The one time I got my bfp, DH and I had only BD a few days before o'ing, and not on the actually day. Baby is right, his swimmers can definitely live up to five days in the uterus, so don't give up yet :) Sending postive vibes! 

Baby - I'm glad the spotting stopped - it sounds like it could be implantation bleeding :) Fx for you!! Also, I've never really checked my cervix before, but I'm thinking that I may start because my cycles are so erratic and I figure any addition info to clue me into what's going on in my body is good. For those who do it, do you really find it helpful?

KLMenke - I'm also just over the recommended BMI and my doc thinks that the met will actually help me lose weight.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL :) I'm hoping its a good sign too! For me, checking my cervix has helped me determine what stage in my cyle I am in. But I stupidly never checked it after ovulation. Which is why I'm not sure of what my cervix is doing now is normal for me or not. I just never really thought to check it after Oing. I know the day after I Od this month my cervix moved back down and was closed, then slowly moved up to where it is now. If I always checked it after O, it would probably help me determine early pregnancy because I would know what was the norm and what isnt. So now I'm kickin myself in the butt hahaha.


----------



## JL1363

Lol, that sucks baby! But thanks for the info! I'd like to start checking mine, but I'll be in similar situation where I will have no reference point (especially because my cycle doesn't follow any "normal" pattern - I'm on cd 25 and still haven't o'd), but I suppose I have to start somewhere! Do you think it matters if I start midcycle, or should I wait for a new cycle to start?


----------



## babyjla

I would start now. Just make sure you note what CD you are starting on so next cycle at that point you can reference it. Once you've done it for a few cycles you should become familiar with whats normal for you at different stages in your cycle. Like after af for me my cervix is usually low & hard, and feels slightly open. During O it moves up and is super soft, & I know that when my fertile time is over it moves back down. Usually once I feel it has moved back down I stop checking it lol. But from now on I'm for sure checking it atleast once a day, even after O so I know what to expect then too.


----------



## JL1363

This might sounds silly - but should you check more than once per day? Is it likely to change throughout the day the way cm can?


----------



## babyjla

I think it does change throughout the day, but I only check mine once. And I try to do it around the same time each day so its possibly more accurate? Not sure about that, but thats my take on it. I dont think its good to check it too often because you don't want to possibly introduce infection into the uterus...although I think if your hands are clean each time that would cancel the risk greatly. Again, not positive on that either, but I do it once a day around the same time each day.


----------



## KLMenke

Yes hopefully the metformin helps with my weight and cycles the way it's supposed to! But knowing my luck, it won't be so easy. It's nice to have ladies out there with my same issues. I feel so broken with this dx, but you guys all give me hope! :)


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey ladies,

I have a odd question. I don't know what it is but since last night I've been feeling sick. I mean I actually threw up last night and today my stomach has been doing flips. I'm only 4DPO and find this very odd :\ I didn't feel like this last cycle. Is this normal?


----------



## babyjla

Have you eaten anything bad maybe? Or havs some sort of stomach bug? It seems a little early to be preg symptoms, but then again everyone is different... hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

I've eaten what my body is use to eating. I don't feel like I'm getting a bug, I did get my flu shot when i went for my physical a few weeks ago and this doesn't feel like a normal bug. I also rarely throw up too. Today it's been weird, I know for only being 4DPO this shouldn't happen, I wonder if it's something else:shrug:


----------



## babyjla

Hmm, I'm not sure. Hopefully its something good :) I've had a really weird soapy tast in my mouth a few times the last two days. Like when I ate a hot dog, and when I had tacos I got it again. :shrug: guess its better than feeling sick!


----------



## hippiekinz

Yea, i'm hoping maybe good sign. I did google it and it seems i'm not alone and saw it as good sign, so maybe:shrug:

And I'd rather have soapy taste any day right about now. How are you doing? Did AF come full force or are you still waiting?


----------



## babyjla

Haha, well trust me it can ruin a perfectly good taco! Nope, no spotting since Saturday I think? Its been a few days. I've been having a lot of really severe bloating though, and my back has been hurting. I havent gotten much sleep the last two nights because I usually sleep on my belly and its just too uncomfortable. My bbs are slightly tender if I press on em, I've been getting heartburn/indigestion the last two or three days. I've had increased hunger, and I've had headaches off and on. I've had a constant wet feeling, but when I wipe its not like an excessive amount. I cant feel my cervix, its so far up its disappeared. I'm so confused???


----------



## hippiekinz

have you tested yet? How many DPO are you?


----------



## babyjla

No I havent tested yet. I havent built myself up for the let down of a bfn yet. I'm 11DPO today.


----------



## hippiekinz

I know that feeling all too well. I hope AF stays away so you get your bfp :)


----------



## babyjla

Thanks, I hope so too. I'll test in a few days, once I've gotten myself more prepared for bfn. That way if bfp I'll be even happier.


----------



## AonTaistealai

Krissie, we're actually out of state at the moment. I absolutely think the metformin played a role. I had my progesterone levels tested right before or just after I started taking it and it was way too low to support ovulation. 

Where are you in Idaho?


----------



## krissie328

I live in Nampa. 

Congrats on your baby. I just love the term ninja baby. My husband would so love that if I ever got a surprise bfp.


----------



## hippiekinz

baby, sending lots of :dust: to you!! Even if it's a bpn, which i hope its not, you're not out til AF shows up :D

I'm feeling sick again, I threw up again tonight! What is going on here? I have no temperature either. Just upset stomach and it got to the point of i can't take it anymore and ended up in the bathroom. I hope this goes away or settles by tomorrow. I got 2 boys to take trick or treating.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks! I just worry if I'm still having all these symptoms yet getting bfn by CD35 if I should take the provera to start a new cycle. Provera will cause miscarriage if I am preggo, but if I'm not I dont want to waste time, ya know? I'm just skeptical, but I think if I'm still getting bfn with no af and still having all the crazy symptoms I'll just wait to take provera til I see my doc again. That is so strange, I hope you feel better for trick or treating tomorrow!!!


----------



## hippiekinz

If you don't get AF by CD35 and tests are bfn - call your doctor. It's better to be safe then sorry! That's why when the pharmacist told me not to take that medicine to help lower my cholesterol because it's bad for woman TTC or pregnant. Called my doctor to confirm and now I don't have to take it. All your signs seem so promising including the spotting!!! Even if you had a day where it was a bit more, as long as you didn't have AF like cramps, you should be in the clear :D

And thanks, I think I'll take some tums or something to help me sleep.


----------



## babyjla

Well, the spotting never really got heavy. It was brown constantly with light pink here or there. It was heaviest 8DPO & 9DPO, but still barely needed a panty liner. I did put in a light tampon on 9DPO, but the spotting was so light it barely colored the outside of the tampon. I'm still not having cramps but still serious bloating and back ache. I'm excited for how the cycle is looking but scared at the same time. I'm not sure when I should test, I'm 12DPO tomorrow but if I had implantation on 8DPO/9DPO then I don't think I'd get a pos yet. Thats only three days max after implantation. I'm so mind boggled lol. Hope the tums work!!


----------



## AonTaistealai

KLM, my only concern would be the side effects of BC. I eventually stopped taking them, they were so bad. My hair was falling out and I was grouchy all the time. 

I did a GTT before starting metformin. Basically, they do an initial blood draw to see if your glucose levels are at a good starting point so that the test is safe for you. Then you drink this (usually) orange beverage that sort of tastes like that Hi-C you get from MickeyD's. Then they do a blood draw every 1/2 hr for 3 hrs. 

Afterwards I felt a lil icky due to the sugar on an empty stomach, but my brother took me to lunch and I felt better in no time.


----------



## AonTaistealai

Krissie, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. It sounds like you're doing everything you can to be healthy and I wish you the best of luck! I hope the metformin works for you.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Cd13 and I'm ovulating!!!! :happydance: I frickin LOVE metformin!! 
A little upset because we didn't bd last night as we were both so tired, we did for the 3 night's previous and we will tonight...you think that's ok??? I feel like last night would have been ideal :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

I think your timing is fab Hun xx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks Laurac! My OH is unwell at the mo. I've packed him off to the doc as he NEEDS to be up for it later!! Very annoyed with myself about last night. I thought I wouldn't o for another day or two.


----------



## babyjla

I think you still have a really good chance Mum! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Just had donations. Loads of ewcm today. Fx


----------



## ready2Bmum

:dust: to you Laura.x


----------



## ready2Bmum

:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

Im so frustrated!! Can anyone shed some light on this for me please?

Tested at 8am on CBFM - Ovulating
Tested at 1pm on CB digital smiley test - not ovulating

I went down to collect my preseed which I had ordered, and I then decided to spend more money on the other opk's as I wanted to confirm ovulation. Both are made by clear blue, and both test for the same hormone (LH)...How can this be??? :cry:

We will obviously bd tonight anyway, but its soooooooooo frustrating :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

You may have just had a very short LH surge? Sometimes it only lasts a couple of hours. Or it may have been overnight and your cbfm caught the end of the surge?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Maybe... :shrug: Im so sick of PCOS and all the crap it brings :cry:
Thanks Laura.x


----------



## laurac1988

Same Hun xx


----------



## babyjla

Hmmm, I agree with Laura. Could have just been a really short surge, or possibly over night? 

I tested this morning and got BFN. I wasn't surprised since if I am preggo I'm 12DPO and Implantation would have been when I spotted 3 days ago. And if I'm not... Well then duhh it'd be negative lol. Ughhh, I'm so frusterated with this cycle already. I wish if I ain't preggo that AF would just show up already. Blahhh.


----------



## laurac1988

Stick with it Hun xxx


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

Still feeling under the weather. I wonder if I'm really now getting a slight cold. I feel so blah - I don't want to get out of bed. With that said I'm very concerned about my BBT chart. My post O temps were looking good then went down and now they're barely moving up from the cover line. What do you think? Could being not feeling well effect my temping? I take it every morning at 8:10am and I'm pretty sure i'm hitting the heat pocket on the right side (I take it there everyday, not the left side). Here's my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f0f35//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Baby - sorry to hear it's a bfn - I hope when you test in a few days it's a bfp ;D

Ready - I agree with the ladies, it's very possible to see a positive OPK and then a few hours be negative. Doesn't mean your out, just the surge lasted a few hours - get to that BD ;)


----------



## ready2Bmum

I rang the helpline as I felt Ive spent so much money on cb products I deserve an answer!lol. They said exactly the same thing as you two girls. Also that The urine quality might not have been strong enough at 1pm as I had already been to the loo 2-3 times by the that time. Very frustrating.

Baby - implantation can take up to 14 days to happen so dont rule yourself out yet. There is still that small window. But I do know how you feel...once a bfn is definate all you want is af to show so you can start all over again! Its an emotional rollarcoaster. x


----------



## laurac1988

In all honestly I hate hate hate clear blue. Find their products very unreliable. I bought some of the new clear blue non digital tests this month - OPks that is. This morning whe. Two cheapies were positive, the cb didn't even have a line. Not a smudge of one.

First response OPks are fab.


----------



## ready2Bmum

ugh :growlmad: Im sorry i did the second test at all. I was so happy this morning to see I had O'd, now I just feel sulky and sorry for myself. I suppose lots of :sex: is the only thing to do!

The monitor cost me over 100 and the sticks cost 30 per month, the digi tests today cost another 25, and I bought preseed today for 21!! At this rate the actual baby will be cheaper than trying to make one!! :haha:

I also have LOADS of college work to be doing today and I havent even started yet as Im so distracted! :cry:


----------



## krissie328

So we got back hubby's SA today. Apparently he has low motility. My ob/gyn basically said he needs to see the urologist and we could try a sperm wash and iui. I am so crushed tonight. So not only do we have my issues but hubs has his own. I am going to look for a new ob/gyn after the new year and evaluate where we want to go. I cannot deal with this woman. I definitely just need time to do some research, praying and talking with the hubby.


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, I'm so sorry to hear your hubby has low motility! But it is fixable! :hugs: don't feel so down, I know its hard. Atleast with you and hubby considering waiting a little while you'll have plenty of time to figure it all out. :hugs: sorry life's thrown you another obstacle, it seems like thats all we get sometimes.


----------



## KLMenke

AonTaistealai said:


> KLM, my only concern would be the side effects of BC. I eventually stopped taking them, they were so bad. My hair was falling out and I was grouchy all the time.
> 
> I did a GTT before starting metformin. Basically, they do an initial blood draw to see if your glucose levels are at a good starting point so that the test is safe for you. Then you drink this (usually) orange beverage that sort of tastes like that Hi-C you get from MickeyD's. Then they do a blood draw every 1/2 hr for 3 hrs.
> 
> Afterwards I felt a lil icky due to the sugar on an empty stomach, but my brother took me to lunch and I felt better in no time.

I had been on bcp for just over 7 years before stopping last October, so I doubt I will have as bad of symptoms as you described.. That sounds terrible!!!:nope: 

My second dr ordered the glucose testing for me so I will be doing that next Tuesday since that's my next day off of work. The hubby and I did decide to try the bc method after the dr I saw last explained it in a way that makes sense to me. She explained that metformin might not even help me at all but If its something I decide I want to try, she's on board! 

I can only hope that I have good luck with all these new methods I will be trying! Thank you for the wonderful information on that test. It sounds more time consuming than anything but it needs to get done I suppose!


----------



## tich

I've too, had the misfortune of learning I had PCOS & have been on Metformin for over a year now. I had awful side effects to the point that I had to stop taking it. I finally talked to my RE about it & was put on an extended release version - it's been 3 months on it, 2000mg a day & no side effects to speak of! I always take it after eating, just to make sure. :) sorry if I've repeated something someone else might have already mentioned, but I didn't read all 40 pages first...lol best of luck to all! :D


----------



## hippiekinz

Tich - I too take the 24hr extended release as well. I'm now at 1000mg and take it with my dinner even though i don't get any side effects. I never took it the other way, but from the sounds of other ladies, I'm glad i didn't.

Krissie - Sorry to hear about your DH SA:hugs:But it's good that they can fix it.:thumbup:

Baby - How are you doing my dear? I hope the :witch: is staying away :winkwink:

As for me, I'm doubting if I O'd now because my temps are not like last cycle:nope: I know they're above the cover line, but for the last 4 temps including today seems just barely to me. So I think I will test with OPK and see if I got another positive by some chance. I'm just bummed now:(Though good news my sickness went away. I don't have the stomach flips, but I am tired even though I slept for 11hours straight:wacko:Maybe taking the boys trick or treating for 2 1/2 hours did that:haha:


----------



## babyjla

Hi tich :hugs: welcome to the thread!

Hippie, I'm doing okay. I'm on CD 28 and no signs of AF! I'm hoping its a good sign and not just regular ole PCOS. I'm currently 13DPO, and nothing new to report. I'm still having back aches and I'm still bloated. I notice the bloating more at night, I guess cause I want to sleep on my tummy but can't. It has its days where I'm super bloated and some days its just normal bloat. Cervix is still super high and closed as far as I can tell, and it seems firm, but soft at the same time. Not sure whats up with that...? I was super tired last night too! We trick or treated with my neice and went to bed around 10:30. After hubby left I went back to sleep to I got around 11hrs last night too. And I coulda stayed in bed longer lol, but I had to take all the Halloween decorations down so I decided to get up haha. Really everythings still the same over here. I'm glad you're feeling better!!! I think you definitely O'd, try not to over think it. I know its hard, but just relax  you have a good chance this month!!!

I've been kinda down about the whole ttc thing since the bfn. I told myself I wouldn't let it get to me but I cant help it. I just feel like its impossible for me to have a healthy child.. idk, I guess we all have our moments like this. :shrug:


----------



## hippiekinz

awwwwww:hugs:I guess both of us need to think positive:thumbup:
Will see what the next few days have to bring for us. I'm 6DPO and feeling just tired and annoyed. The annoyed part comes from my DH because we wet grocery shopping and he managed to LOCK the car with MY keys in it:growlmad:We had to call the police to open my car. I'm trying to keep busy as well. About to make my sauce for pasta and eggs sandwiches for the DH for breakfast time. Though I am getting slight cramps again in the mid area like last time and feeling much more wet as well! I have TONS of creamy CM as well. It's crazy how much I've been getting. I wipe and I see it *TMI* I'm not going to stress this cycle or symptoms if i can help it, lol.:haha:


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: things are sounding good for you baby and hippie. Fx for you both! 

I am feeling a lot better today. Hubby did some research on low motility and said he would start taking his vitamins (he has fought me tooth and nail since I bought them). And he is willing to try Maca root (I have some on the counter when I was thinking about trying it). So he is trying to be proactive. So for now he is starting on the vitamins and I am doing my metformin and vitamins. I am feeling positive and more hopeful.


----------



## babyjla

Hippie, this cycle is really sounding good for you! Increased cm can be a sign :D hahaa! Sucks your keys got locked in the car! I've done it before lol. I locked my whole purse in my trunk with groceries in it!! On top of it all it was 100 degree's outside, my milk was really not going to last long! Thank God my phone was in my pocket and I had to call hubby to come unlock my car (he had a spare set). :dohh:

Krissie, I'm glad you're feeling better today! :hugs: and thats great that hubby is agreeing to take his vitamins! Things are looking positive for you as well! :hugs:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me barging in! I was diagnosed with PCOS in July and have just started metformin tonight after months of pestering the doctors :happydance:

Excited but also a bit nervous of side effects. I was wondering if you don't mind me asking what your experiences are like with it? :flower:


----------



## hippiekinz

Bunny_Boo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me barging in! I was diagnosed with PCOS in July and have just started metformin tonight after months of pestering the doctors :happydance:
> 
> Excited but also a bit nervous of side effects. I was wondering if you don't mind me asking what your experiences are like with it? :flower:

Hi Bunny_Boo:flower:

I didn't have any side effects with my Metformin because I was put on the 24hr extended release one. I started at 500mg on Aug 24 2012 and after taking it for 50days and losing some weight I got my AF on my own! My gyn upped me to 1000mg 24 ER and I take it at dinner time along with my vitamins as well.

And thanks ladies:hugs: I posted my concerns about my post O temps and one just kept saying I didn't O and really made me feel horrible, but now i'm feeling better :) I can only see what's going to happen in the next few days. According to FF I don't test till Nov 9? Nov 8 is when they think AF will come.


----------



## tich

Hi Bunny :) when I first started on Metformin, I had the "usual" side effects - gas, loose bowels, cramping... I started taking a gas reliever along with it, & it helped, but never went away completely. I learned to deal with it, take it before bed, or with meals (after eating - never before) but what I couldn't handle was an aversion to food that developed. (you'd think I'd welcome that - great diet, right? ugh) I couldn't stand the thought of eating most foods & the smell would literally make me nauseous. I stopped taking it because I couldn't stand being sick all the time. I finally talked to my nurse about the extended release version , I now take 1000mg in the morning & another 1000mg after dinner & not one side effect to speak of. I sure hope you don't feel any of the bad side effects & reap all of the benefits! Since being on the ER version for 3 months (& starting Acupuncture x10 weeks) I've now ovulated two months in a row & will go in on Mon for a progesterone test to *hopefully* make it 3 cycles in a row. For someone who couldn't ovulate if her life depended on it, I'm soooo happy to be on Metformin now! Best of luck to you - & everyone! :D


----------



## babyjla

Hi bunny! I'm currently on 1000mg of immediate release. The first day I took metformin I had a horrible stomach ache, and the first day I upped the dose. Other than that, I haven't had really any side effects. I get a bit of an upset tummy here or there with certain foods, but nothing too unbareable. I've been on Metformin for 6 weeks now, and I've lost 5lbs thanks to the met. It has made my appetite decrease a ton, but I haven't really had any food aversions. I've had a pretty good experience with it. My doc asked if I wanted to start on extended release or immediate release, and I chose immediate release because its free lol and I havent had a hard time with it. But if you have a hard time I have heard that the ER is much easier for some people. I havent gotten AF on my own yet, but my doc gave me provera to induce a cycle since I had been 2 months without AF. And the witch is due any day now, assuming I'm not preggers :D Good Luck! Hope it doesn't give you a hard time!!!

PS, I take two 500mg pills first thing in the morning. I havent had any trouble with it, so everyone is different.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi bunny, I'm on 500mg per day. I had heartburn and dodgy tummy for the first 4-5 days but that's all gone now. I was on cd42 when I started and af arrived after 2 days of taking it! I ovulated on cd13 this month (didn't o at all last month) I'm very pleased with it  
Hope it works for you :dust:


----------



## JL1363

Hi Bunny - I'm currently on 1500mg of the immediate release, but I started at 500mg and worked my way up. I take mine right after breakfast every morning and haven't really had any side effects. Fx met works well for you!

Krissie - I'm sorry about your hubby, but I'm glad that you're feeling more positive and that he's taking vitamins. Being proactive is good! :)

Hippie - I think your chart actually looks like you did ovulate, especially because you also had a positive opk and lots of ewcm. Maybe your lower temps could be a result of you feeling sick earlier? I know illness can sometimes do that. Don't count yourself out yet, hopefully the evil witch will stay away!

Baby - I've got my fx for you still. It could still be too early. I know it's hard, but try not to let the bfn get you down too much. Give it a few more days and test again.

As for me, I'm currently on cd27 with no trace of O. I'm just waiting for cd35, then my doc wants me to take provera to induce a period. Hopefully a new cycle + the help of the metformin will bring on an O!


----------



## JL1363

Also, once I get my new cycle my doc (new RE I was just referred to in October) wants me to have a saline sono - have any of you ladies had this done? I've heard so many different stories about it and I'm nervous about the cramping :shrug:


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL, I'm trying to stay positive about it all. Your doc sounds like mine! If no AF or BFP by CD 35 he wants me to take provera and induce a cycle. Blahhh, I hate hate HATE provera! I'm going to wait until CD37, just because that puts me at 21DPO and if I dont have a bfp by then I don't think I will. I'm on CD28 now & 13DPO. 

I also have an ear ache today that started yesterday :( lucky me, right? Ughhh, luckily my SIL is a medical assistant. She's going to check my ear tomorrow and get me a prescription for antibiotics if its infected. Grrr, it hurts so bad and nothing will take the ache away.


----------



## JL1363

Uggh that's awful, ear aches are the worst! Lucky about your SIL - at least that's handy. I hate Provera too, but I'm staying positive, telling myself that a new cycle brings a new chance to O. Blah. Staying positive is hard lol.


----------



## babyjla

Very hard! Especially when everyone else seems to get pregnant so easily. Ughhh, I wish it were so easy for everyone. But thats true, a new cycle is a new chance to O. I'm glad my doctor gave me Clomid with the Met to make me O, and this is the first time I know I truely O'd while taking Clomid. And I really think it was the Metformin that helped.


----------



## JL1363

I'm glad you're finally getting results :) How many rounds of Clomid did you do before you started the met? My doc says he is gonna put me on Clomid as soon as I do the saline sono (assuming that the results are all clear). He thinks everything is going to be all good based on my other tests, but wants to be sure before he puts me on any other meds because I had a m/c last March. I understand his logic, but truthfully, I just want to start the Clomid! I hate waiting through anovulatory cycles, then waiting for af to come, then taking Provera when it doesn't. Hopefully this will be the last time I need Provera and will O naturally soon! 

Hopefully the evil witch will stay away for you and you will get your bfp, but if it doesn't I feel like you should get af naturally now that you ovulated, so hopefully you won't have to worry about provera anymore!


----------



## babyjla

I took Clomid last year with my old obgyn, and I did five rounds. I was supposed to do three, but I lied and told him I didnt O the last two times so he prescribed it again. I did OPK's when I took Clomid last year and never got a true positive opk. I didn't do opk's this time, but I started checking my cervix earlier this year so I know I O'd this cycle. My last round of clomid was in feb this year... Then I switched obgyns in sept because the one I had wasn't actively helping us with ttc and I got tired of waiting around. What is a saline sono? I'm supposed to have tests done later this month to test my progesterone & testosterone levels, my thyroid levels, and some other things lol.

I totally get wanting to start clomid now though. I feel like me and hubby wasted soooo much time on cycles where I didnt even O. When is your test?


----------



## JL1363

There's a big long fancy technical name for the sono that I can't remember lol, but it's a test where they "inflate" your uterus with saline via a catheter and then do a transvaginal ultrasound to check for abnormalities..... aka super not fun lol. 

I don't actually have a scheduled time yet for the test because they apparently can't schedule it until I start a new cycle (they said that they need to do bloodwork periodically throughout my cycle so they can track exactly what my hormone levels are doing and reference where exactly I'm at in my cycle when they do the test. I have to call the clinic on day 1 of my new cycle and they will schedule the test then. All in all my doc says it should all be wrapped up in about 3 weeks and then he can prescribe me Clomid... I know it's not actually long, but 3 weeks feels like an eternity, especially because I know that I'll need to wait for another new cycle after that to start the Clomid. 

I'm glad you got an obgyn that's actively helping you now. Fx crossed that all your tests go well later this month!


----------



## hippiekinz

Thank you JL1363! You made me feel a lot better :hugs:

Baby - UGH ear infections! I HATE them! I had one a few summers ago from swimming and water not coming out of the right ear. Hurt like a b**ch! I was in so much pain - I hope it doesn't get that bad for you!!! And baby I know what you mean about others getting pregnant! There are 3 more friends that are pregnant or got their wife pregnant! It makes me want to cry because I want one so bad and my DH hates to see me so upset. I knew since I was young that I wanted to be a full time mother. Not a doctor or lawyer or some job - just a mother. I always took care of others in HS and I just knew that, that's what I wanted to do. I know it sounds so silly to others who don't understand, but to me it would be my everything. Like make me & my DH life complete - ya know?


----------



## babyjla

Ohhh, I see. Well, you're better than I am hahaa, I woulda started provera tomorrow knowing I didnt O and had nothing to lose. If the doc asked I'd say it came on its own :haha: but thats frusterating that you have to wait atleast another cycle before starting Clomid! I didn't have a saline sono. I didn't have any tests really, besides an u/s to prove I have PCOS. :hugs: hope time flies for you!!! Maybe you'll O on your own next month :D

Hippie, it is sooo painful. My hearing in that ear is dull, and it is constantly throbbing :( and I know exactly the feeling. I always wanted to be a sahm from when I was a kid and my mom was one. I just knew its what I wanted to do, and I truely hope I am able to. I just have a mothering instinct. I always have, so its especially hard since we've had so much trouble conceiving. I dont even know what to do with myself, I NEED someone to take care of lol.


----------



## hippiekinz

baby, yup - I have the same feeling! I help with the family business but I want to change my job title to full time stay at home mommy on Facebook! I hope it happens to us soon:thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

Me too hippie :D I'd love nothing more! My ear is still killing me this morning. It hurts soooo bad. :( ughhh, I hate this constant pain. Nothing takes it away. I took some tylenol last night and it did absolutely nothing. And my back hurts again this morning and I'm bloated pretty bad. Blahhh, its going to be a long day.


----------



## laurac1988

I can't believe how much metformin has made my temps more stable! Awesome. Just hoping ov day was yesterday or today and I get a nice rise tomorrow 

(Can see chart by clicking dog ticker x)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks very much for your replies Ladies! 

Had a bad migraine last night and this morning so a day on the couch for me! Not sure if its down to the Met as I'm very prone to migraines. 

I'm on 500g once a day but the consultant said to work my way up to 3 a day, although on the box it says to work up to 2 a day so kind of confused :wacko:

If I'm okay with 500g a day can I up to it 2 a day straight away?


----------



## babyjla

laura, glad your temps are looking good! FX'd you O'd!!! 

Yes you can bunny. Some people are started on 1000mg or more straight away. So as long as you're comfortable with moving up it shouldn't be a problem.

As for me, the ear ache is here still and seems to be a little worse. Ughhh.


----------



## laurac1988

Double post sorry


----------



## laurac1988

I do reckon I ov'd. I usually do so will be pissed if the metformin has STOPPED me ovulating! Had +OPKs and ewcm... And ov pain yesterday


----------



## hippiekinz

Bunny_Boo - As Baby said you can up as soon as you feel comfortable. I was ready to up after being on it for a couple days, but my regular doctor wouldn't let me. That's when I needed to see a OB/GYN and i'm glad I did since she got me to 1000mg. I have to stay at 1000mg for 3 months and I go back to see my her for a check up and go from there. (if i'm not pregnant by then)

Laura - YaY to hear Metformin help'd you O :happydance:

Baby - awwww :( I hope your SIL gives you something to help with your ear ache soon!

As for me - My temp dipped below my cover line. I have no clue what that means. Despite my DH leaving the window open and our room was cold I was toasty warm under the comforters so I don't that didn't play a role and I don't sleep with my mouth open either. I had once again a lot of creamy cm which never happened to me before and slight cramps that come and go so far:shrug:oh well lets see what tomorrow's temp will bring.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks hippie, 5 o'clock just aint comin fast enough! Sorry your temp dropped, I know nothing about temping so I have no idea what that means. :( maybe its just a fluke!


----------



## JL1363

baby - I know what you mean, I've really considered taking the provera now and not waiting out the 35 days. I'm trying to be patient but I'm not very good at it lol. Hopefully you get some antibiotics soon!

Hippie - That is strange about your temps. Is there anyway that the batteries in your themometer might be starting to die? That happened to me a few months ago and I started getting really weird temps. It could also be an implantation dip! Fx that's what it is and that your temps go back up tomorrow!! 

Laura - I'm glad the met has helped your temps :) I'm hoping it will soon do the same for me!!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL, I hope so too cause it hurts. I think its because of my wisdom teeth. I have one on the right side-bottom that is coming through some more and it has been hurting for about a week now. So maybe thats what is causing the ear ache. Hahaa, you are much much much more patient than I am!!! The only reason I havent taken provera to get af yet is because I did O, and there's still a chance I could get a late bfp. Its a stretch, but I'm only 14dpo today. So I'm not counting myself out quite yet.


----------



## hippiekinz

JL1363 - I was wondering the same thing! I went out and got another one basal thermometer. The lady at the pharmacy said it sounds like I didn't O *rollseyes* but when I got home and took the temps they were different! The new one was higher while the old one was lower! Will see what happens the next few days. I did test again with OPK and it was negative like the others i've done on random days. 

Baby - Well it's after 5pm here EST so i'm hoping you got the meds to help with your ear infection!


----------



## JL1363

Baby - you're right, don't count yourself out! Fx crossed that you'll get your bfp and that your ear ache will go away soon!!

Hippie - It definitely could have been the themometer if your temps were different! I'm interested to see what your temp will be tomorrow morning with the new one. As for the negative opk - that would be expected if you had already ovulated cuz you're LH surge would have already passed. 

Also, today I had some cramping and nausea (and I'm definitely not pregnant cuz I haven't O'ed) and I couldn't help wondering if it was related to the met. I only just recently increased to 1500mg and I'm wondering if the increase could be causing my stomach problems? I take all three tablets (500mg each) at once after breakfast but maybe I should split them up throghout the day? How do you ladies take them? I don't have any other symptoms and feel fine other wise so I don't think it's the flu or anything.


----------



## hippiekinz

JL1363 - Yea I wonder what my temps will be as well:wacko:As for the negative OPK I'm only testing because anyone I've asked say "Oh it sounds like you didn't O" So now it got me thinking I didn't so I test just to be safe even though I know I did because I had the positive OPK and had slight O pains as well. Well here's to hoping the new thermometer helps me :)

As for Metformin, I take the 24 Extended Release ones so I haven't had any side effects. I take 2 500mg at dinner time.


----------



## babyjla

Well ladies, the verdict was I dont have an ear infection! It is red and irritated, but not infected and no need for antibiotics...yet lol. SIL told me to take some ibuprofen/tylenol, and to put a cotton ball in that ear to help keep sound and wind out. Its probably either hurting from sinuses, or the wisdom tooth I have thats FINALLY cutting through the gums. :wacko: I guess its better than an infection though!! 

JL, I take 2 of the 500mg pills (immediate release) first thing in the morning. When I first upped my dose it did effect my stomach a little bit, but it went away after a day. 

Hippie, I think you def O'd when you got the positive opk. And if your new basal thermometer is reading higher temps, that was probably the cause for all the confusion. Can't wait to see what your temp is in the morning!!!


----------



## tich

JL, it could be due to the increase. If it continues, try taking them throughout the day. What is your max dosage that you're supposed to take? I'm at 2000 mg extended release & I take half in the morning & half in the evening. Hope it clears up soon! :)


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello.
I am just annoyed! I took my temp and even WITH the new thermometer 96.80](*,) SERIOUSLY?!?!?! I EVEN temped with the old one - 96.80! I thought I was going to blow up. WTH is going on with me:dohh: I'm trying to wrap my mind around this temping, but it's leaving me baffled this month. Unless I'm it's going to take a few days to see a higher change. I swear if my temp stays at 96.80 OR goes to 96.63 - frack it - I'm considering I had a false +OPK and going to test twice a day until I see another +OPK.

I'm sorry I'm ranting like I am, but I'm just so upset. All I get for symptoms are the 3 same - feeling sick when I wake up, tired even though i sleep fine & creamy CM! That's it.:cry:I'm going back to bed.


----------



## puppymom

hippiekinz said:


> JL1363 - I was wondering the same thing! I went out and got another one basal thermometer. The lady at the pharmacy said it sounds like I didn't O *rollseyes* but when I got home and took the temps they were different! The new one was higher while the old one was lower! Will see what happens the next few days. I did test again with OPK and it was negative like the others i've done on random days.
> 
> Baby - Well it's after 5pm here EST so i'm hoping you got the meds to help with your ear infection!

hippie, you said that you tested your temp when you got home with the new thermometer, but that isn't reliable. To get reliable temps, you must take your waking temperature, before you even get up in the morning.

Perhaps the OPK you had looked positive, but wasn't quite? I know with PCOS (I have it as well), you can often get OPKs that are quite close to positive, but end up just being due to the high levels of LH we can have in our systems.


----------



## hippiekinz

puppymom said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> JL1363 - I was wondering the same thing! I went out and got another one basal thermometer. The lady at the pharmacy said it sounds like I didn't O *rollseyes* but when I got home and took the temps they were different! The new one was higher while the old one was lower! Will see what happens the next few days. I did test again with OPK and it was negative like the others i've done on random days.
> 
> Baby - Well it's after 5pm here EST so i'm hoping you got the meds to help with your ear infection!
> 
> hippie, you said that you tested your temp when you got home with the new thermometer, but that isn't reliable. To get reliable temps, you must take your waking temperature, before you even get up in the morning.
> 
> Perhaps the OPK you had looked positive, but wasn't quite? I know with PCOS (I have it as well), you can often get OPKs that are quite close to positive, but end up just being due to the high levels of LH we can have in our systems.Click to expand...

I know I have to take it first thing in the morning. I only tested when I got home to see a difference, but i didn't record it or anything. If you read my newest post on here you would see that they both were the same temp when I took it first thing this morning. I know the OPK was positive because the test line was as dark as the control line like my last cycle. After I got my +OPK last cycle 12 days later AF showed up. Even though I had a +OPK with the temp shift I'm doubting it now because even with my new thermometer I got the same old temp of 96.80


----------



## JL1363

Aww Hippie, I'm so sorry, that sucks! :hugs: I really thought you had O'd as well!! PCOS makes our bodies so confusing sometimes! :(


----------



## ready2Bmum

hippiekinz said:


> Hello.
> I am just annoyed! I took my temp and even WITH the new thermometer 96.80](*,) SERIOUSLY?!?!?! I EVEN temped with the old one - 96.80! I thought I was going to blow up. WTH is going on with me:dohh: I'm trying to wrap my mind around this temping, but it's leaving me baffled this month. Unless I'm it's going to take a few days to see a higher change. I swear if my temp stays at 96.80 OR goes to 96.63 - frack it - I'm considering I had a false +OPK and going to test twice a day until I see another +OPK.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm ranting like I am, but I'm just so upset. All I get for symptoms are the 3 same - feeling sick when I wake up, tired even though i sleep fine & creamy CM! That's it.:cry:I'm going back to bed.

I can offer any advice Hippie as I havent temped to date, but I feel for you. :hugs: Pcos is a [email protected]*h!!! :evil: 
With any luck this will be your last month having to worry about it :dust:


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks ladies:hugs:

I think from my last cycle being 50days maybe I will O soon? I guess I was so happy to see a +OPK and thought maybe the 1000mg was making my cycle shorter I didn't think to see the whole picture :\ Oh well time to start testing OPKs again.


----------



## puppymom

hippiekinz said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> JL1363 - I was wondering the same thing! I went out and got another one basal thermometer. The lady at the pharmacy said it sounds like I didn't O *rollseyes* but when I got home and took the temps they were different! The new one was higher while the old one was lower! Will see what happens the next few days. I did test again with OPK and it was negative like the others i've done on random days.
> 
> Baby - Well it's after 5pm here EST so i'm hoping you got the meds to help with your ear infection!
> 
> hippie, you said that you tested your temp when you got home with the new thermometer, but that isn't reliable. To get reliable temps, you must take your waking temperature, before you even get up in the morning.
> 
> Perhaps the OPK you had looked positive, but wasn't quite? I know with PCOS (I have it as well), you can often get OPKs that are quite close to positive, but end up just being due to the high levels of LH we can have in our systems.Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have to take it first thing in the morning. I only tested when I got home to see a difference, but i didn't record it or anything. If you read my newest post on here you would see that they both were the same temp when I took it first thing this morning. I know the OPK was positive because the test line was as dark as the control line like my last cycle. After I got my +OPK last cycle 12 days later AF showed up. Even though I had a +OPK with the temp shift I'm doubting it now because even with my new thermometer I got the same old temp of 96.80Click to expand...

I did read your newest post, I just thought I would mention that, as not everyone knows! Sometimes you temp can dip for a day or two and then will go back up (after you have ovulated), but I am thinking that maybe you didn't ovulate afterall as well. I have also heard that some OPKs mention that the line has to be darker than the control line - but it varies from brand to brand, so you have to read the pamphlet. It's frustrating, I know - I haven't been ovulating on my own lately, and am awaiting my next course of action. Hope you see progression soon :)


----------



## laurac1988

My chart is ridiculous this month...

These are the last two I've temped... Not recent...

Dates are top left corner

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/e556a6daff69aba1f3c1a07908970770.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/247d2a1b67e058f7f2d6ad716f626543.jpg

And this month...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/8c63acfded5ed47b49d515e24c1e2a3b.jpg

Can see the difference the Metformin is making. I need to get better at putting that in - have taken it every day for last two cycles.

Do you ladies think I've ov'd?


----------



## babyjla

Awee hippie :hugs: I dont know anything about temps, but don't you check your cervix also? I can't remember if you said you did or not, but I thought you had mentioned it being high, soft, open that day? I may be wrong. If I'm right, I think you did O. And maybe your temps are off because you've been feeling a little under the weather? I wouldn't get so down about it yet, and if you think its possible you didn't O then keep doing opk's just to be safe :) I am so glad I dont temp haha. It seems like so much hassel, and on top of everything with PCOS already? No thanks!


----------



## tich

hippiekinz said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> JL1363 - I was wondering the same thing! I went out and got another one basal thermometer. The lady at the pharmacy said it sounds like I didn't O *rollseyes* but when I got home and took the temps they were different! The new one was higher while the old one was lower! Will see what happens the next few days. I did test again with OPK and it was negative like the others i've done on random days.
> 
> Baby - Well it's after 5pm here EST so i'm hoping you got the meds to help with your ear infection!
> 
> hippie, you said that you tested your temp when you got home with the new thermometer, but that isn't reliable. To get reliable temps, you must take your waking temperature, before you even get up in the morning.
> 
> Perhaps the OPK you had looked positive, but wasn't quite? I know with PCOS (I have it as well), you can often get OPKs that are quite close to positive, but end up just being due to the high levels of LH we can have in our systems.Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have to take it first thing in the morning. I only tested when I got home to see a difference, but i didn't record it or anything. If you read my newest post on here you would see that they both were the same temp when I took it first thing this morning. I know the OPK was positive because the test line was as dark as the control line like my last cycle. After I got my +OPK last cycle 12 days later AF showed up. Even though I had a +OPK with the temp shift I'm doubting it now because even with my new thermometer I got the same old temp of 96.80Click to expand...


I tried temping for a cycle & was confused about why my temps were always the same...finally I realized that my thermometer was showing the last temp with it's memory feature over & over. 
Talk about frustrating! I decided not to temp after that. Too much hassle for something that was so uncertain. Instead, now I go in & have my blood drawn approx 7 dpo to confirm ovulation. I also have several follicle development ultrasounds as ov day approaches so I can see that I have a folly & how close it is to rupturing. Do you work with an RE in your TTC journey? I don't know what I would do without mine!


----------



## laurac1988

I do check my cervix and yup... Was high soft open cd21 and 22. Cd23 was low and open. Today is high and shut super tight... Can't feel opening, and I can ALWAYS feel the opening


----------



## babyjla

Thats how mine was laura. Before O it was low, hard, open. During O it was high, soft, open, wet; then after O mine moved back down to low, hard, closed. At about 5dpo I noticed it had moved up super high, and is closed and semi soft. I've never felt it like this before, so I'm not sure whats going on. But I usually quit checking cervical position once it moves back down after O. So could be totally normal for me haha


----------



## hippiekinz

I check my cervix through out the day. When I was away I tried to check when I could and I think that may effect what I put down, but like 2 days after FF said I O'd it was HSO for sure! I even BD on that day to be safe even though I found out afterwards I already O'd. My cervix for awhile has felt either medium or high and I believe shut. It also feels like it's not too hard, but not soft either?:shrug:I always get confused if it's open or not, but 2 days after O it was open for sure. It had to be, at least it felt like it. How do you ladies know when it's open compared to closed? For now it feels closed to me and when I check CM it's been creamy with streaks of it looks to be cloudy/clear mucus? I almost want to say it feels watery when i enter, but then creamy lotion looking CM comes out with clumps of this cloudy CM mucus. It's not sticky either, it's like creamy globs? Sorry TMI, but I don't know how else to describe it:shrug: Also thank you everyone for your kind words. I'm not trying to think myself out, but IDK. Only big sign I have going for me is on how tired I am! It's hard to believe how much I sleep and when I wake up I feel my stomach do slight flips and I can get my stomach to settle down and then I want to sleep some more? It's odd. I asked DH about it and he says I sleep so much - lol, I think he wishes he slept in like me:haha: No cramps either like last time, thankfully. I just don't know. All I can keep doing is taking my temp and hope tomorrow it rises some more, check cervix along with CM and test with OPK just to be on the safe side, ya know?


----------



## babyjla

How many DPO are you hippie? Your cervix is HSO when you are Oing!!! It will stay that way for a few days (mine stayed like that for 3days anyway). When my cervix is open it feels like there's a little dimple on the tip, or a slit. Kinda strange but at times it seems to be a dimple, and others a slit.. :shrug: I never felt it closed before this cycle. I know its closed this time because I can't feel a dimple or a slit. At all. I've also been having creamy/lotion like cm. Some days its a lot, other days its a normal or small amount.


----------



## hippiekinz

I'm now 8DPO and I'm wondering if it's closed at all then because mine feels like a slit as well. I know the one day it was open because my finger felt like it would go in? Now it feels like it can't. IDK - maybe I'll google, lol :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

See mine feels like a pursed mouth when it is open. When it's closed It feels smooth and slit-ish. Everyone is different


----------



## babyjla

Laura, I wonder if that may be why mine feels like a slit sometimes...? Would make sense lol. Honestly I've only ever felt it like that a few times, its normally got the dimple feel to it. But right now I can't feel any sort of opening at all lol. 

Hippie, I agree with laura. Everyone is different, so the slit feeling may mean yours is closed


----------



## hippiekinz

Good morning :)

I'm feeling a bit better today, my temp went up:thumbup:So I'm 100% sure my temps were off because of my old BBT! I checked my CP this morning and it was highhhhhh! I couldn't reach it, had my DH do it for me - lol:haha:Also how do i post on FF my CM when it's wet yet creamy at the same time? It's so odd:wacko:

How are we all doing?

Baby - I hope your feeling better:flower:Have you tested yet?


----------



## puppymom

I wonder if the batteries were just going on your other one... that one dip is quite big though. Perhaps it is an implantation dip? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hippiekinz

I wondered that too. I'm actually wondering if i'm about O? My cervix is high, soft, wet and semi open. My CM is now watery with a tiny hint of creamy CM. I'm going to test later on with an OPK and see what happens. I want to think I O'd but I may be O'ing again:wacko:


----------



## puppymom

Hmm, I wonder if what you had before was your body trying to ovulate, but without success? I would definitely take an OPK and see what the result is.

I know I have had times when my temps were showing that I ovulated, but never did (and eventually they went back down again) - with the PCOS it makes it hard to tell for sure sometimes!


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies... My chart is making me very quietly hopeful...


----------



## hippiekinz

Laura it is looking good, but are you taking your temps the same time? I know the open circle means if you took your temp earlier or later then normal. I hope you O this month :)


----------



## laurac1988

It's been the same time for the last two days but not the same time as usual as am on night shifts. Normally take temp at 630am but on nights I take it at 11am, so still some consistency


----------



## babyjla

Hello ladies. Hippie, glad your temps are looking right again :) I havent tested, mostly because I've been having brown discharge like AF may be here soon. I'm a little bummed but this was a good cycle! I actually O'd, af is coming on her own, and I learned that my cervix is super high before AF. And so long as af comes in the next day or so, it will be the shortest cycle I've had in a long time. Anyways, we'll see what the next few days brings. Hippie, I hope this month turns out better for you!!


----------



## hippiekinz

awww baby:hugs:This cycle looked so promising for you!! 

I'm going to keep testing to see if I O again by some odd chance. I'd rather find out I O'd late then have AF show up this cycle.


----------



## babyjla

Its ok :) It was looking really good! My body is such a sneaky little shit haha. Yesterday I almost thought the spotting was because me and hubbs dtd a little rough, but its gotten a little more obvious today so I'm thinkin the witch is on her way. But I'm not too terribley upset about it, its only our first cycle trying again. We took a break and just started trying again this cycle, so it would really have been too good to be true for it to happen so soon. But hopefully it'll still happen for you this cycle!!! I've got my fingers, toes, and everything else crossed for you!!!


----------



## JL1363

Hippie - that's great!! I'm so glad your temps are making more sense!! :thumbup: I'm still optimistic that you may have actually O'ed already (when you originally thought) and that the dip is an implantation dip!! Fx crossed and :dust: to you !!!

Baby - I'm sorry to hear the witch is on her way, but I'm glad that your cycle is regulating :) Hopefully next month will be your month!

Laura - It your temps definitely are looking good!! 

As for me - this Thursday will be cd35, which means I'll be taking provera to kick start af. I'm looking forward to a new cycle and a new chance to O!!


----------



## babyjla

Well, the spotting stopped. It was so light it was only when I wiped, and now I'm wondering if it could have been from me and hubbs dtd. This cycle has been so whacky, guess we'll see how it goes. 

JL, what mg of Provera are you taking?


----------



## laurac1988

Got crosshairs today


----------



## hippiekinz

Laura - WOOT!!! Congrats on getting the crosshair:happydance::happydance:

Baby - Thank you, im keeping my fingers crossed as well.

JL1363 - Thank you as well :) I'm still not 100% sure, but all I can do it see what the days bring.

ATM: Well temp went down just a tiny bit. I had slight heartburn?  I burped and had this nasty pain in my throat for a few seconds, it was weird. I'm getting slight cramps today as well. I had to take my mom for some testing since she's having knee surgery and had these sharp cramps that came and went fast? DH & I BD yesterday to be safe so I'm not bothering with CP or CM today. Guess will see


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I am completely confused 

DH & I BD on 9DPO just to be on the safe side, all OPK have been negative. I took my temp today and it went high and then this happened on my chart
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/ScreenShot2012-11-06at111649AM.png
Look at the implantation part thingy. That got me like, say what? My CP today is very high and hard as a rock:shrug:I tried to test today with the pregnancy strips that came with the OPK ones, but it was negative like I thought. My DH thinks I should go out and buy a test, but I don't want to just yet. My symptoms are crazy as well! Like night I got so hungry, I couldn't control it! I had a sandwich then mac and cheese. My back today is hurting and my skin in breaking out. (it's been doing that the past days) I don't know if the one time looks like I O'd, but I haven't had any fertile signs like CD 12 when I got the +OPK. I have no clue what's going on anymore. What do you ladies think? As always I'm tired, feel sick when I wake up, gassy and now I'm thirsty as well:shrug:

P.S We found out yesterday for sure my mom's dog is pregnant. Even the dog can get pregnant without problems -.-

p.s.s the back ache and skin break out didn't happen to my last cycle either.


----------



## babyjla

Wow hippie, everything is sounding great!!! Fingers Crossed for you!!!


----------



## hippiekinz

I'm hoping too. The back pain really stumped me. I thought I slept wrong, but I usually hurt on my sides or arms. So I will just keep watching. I really hope I didn't O again, but like I said all OPK have been negative. No test line as dark as control line since CD 12


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Hun! Xxx


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I dont see how you would O twice...? I know with taking clomid its possible to O more than once, so I guess it would be possible. But with no more positive opk's I don't think you did. I think you're just preggo :D I sure hope so anyways!


----------



## hippiekinz

yea, not sure either. I'm going to wait a few days to try and test. They said AF should arrive on the 8 and to test the 14, pffff I can't wait till the 14! All I can do is temp and keep record of what i'm feeling and go from there.:thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Fx Hippie! I really hope its your month. 

I don't really have an update. I think af is about to show up. Which would be great, because that would make my cycle 30 days as of tomorrow. So definately a typical length cycle. 

It sounds like a lot of positive stuff is happening on here. :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I know what you mean hippie! If AF isn't here by Friday I'm going to re-test and if bfn take Provera I guess. :dohh: I was really hoping to not need to take Provera, and with the light spotting here and there I'm still hopeful. Only time will tell!!! Krissie, sorry to hear the witch might be coming :/ but a 30 day cycle would be fantastic!!


----------



## hippiekinz

OK, this is weird! Since I woke up this morning I've been feeling really wet down there:blush:I don't know how to explain it. I feel it would be watery cm, but it's like not? There's SOOOOO much of it too! I just went to the bathroom and more is coming out. I went to check my CP and it's super high and hard on some areas and semi on others? I have no clue. I pull out and it's not globs of creamy cm like before. I have no clue. I didn't feel this wet when I had watery CM during the O time either. Anyone else have this? I'm only 11DPO too.


----------



## laurac1988

Looking good ladies!

I woke up this morning with severe af type pains. It was literally like she was coming, felt really *ahem* wet too. I'm only 4dpo so was relieed that when I went to the loo there was no blood, just loads of cm. and it's watery too. Normally by this point it's creamy


----------



## hippiekinz

laurac1988 said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> I woke up this morning with severe af type pains. It was literally like she was coming, felt really *ahem* wet too. I'm only 4dpo so was relieed that when I went to the loo there was no blood, just loads of cm. and it's watery too. Normally by this point it's creamy

yea, my CM has been creamy, but today it's wet! It started as soon as I woke up and it's not stopping. I see some wetness in my underwear too:wacko:Hope these are more good signs for us:thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

Everything crossed!


----------



## JL1363

Ahhh Hippie - that's exciting, your chart looks really good!! Fx for you! You're so patient, I don't think I could ever wait until 14th to test!

Laura - your chart looks good as well!!

Baby - I'm gonna be on 10mg for 7 days (starting Thursday). I can't believe that you haven't tested again yet! Hopefully the evil witch stays away! 

:dust: to all you ladies!!!


----------



## babyjla

Oh man, I took 10mg for 4 days and my cramps were soooo bad. I almost cried they hurt so bad, and I usually never get cramps! If I have to take it this time I'm going to take 2 and see how that does. My doc wanted me to take 10mg for 7 days, but the period is just too heavy and painful if I do that. And its easy not to test when you've run out and are too lazy to run to the store :D I'm trying not to think about it. My spotting has been off and on, its still light brown, and its still only visible when I wipe. So who knows :shrug: maybe AF is reluctant to come? I'm tempted to just wait and see what the Metformin will do on its own, without taking Provera. I just dont want to have another 90day cycle lol


----------



## babyjla

I literally posted my last post, went to the loo, and there was red spotting! FX'd AF comes full on and quits with the games! I'm ready to try again :D


----------



## JL1363

In the past I've only ever done 5mg for 14 days and only had minor cramps. This is the first time I'll be taking the 10mg - bad cramps would REALLY suck, but I'm happy that I'll only have to wait a week for af instead of 2 weeks. 

Hopefully you won't have to worry about met for another month and you'll get your bfp! I'm surprised that you wouldn't get af on your own though given that you clearly o'ed. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## JL1363

LOL that's timing! Well I'm glad that af came on it's own at least! Fx next month is your month!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks! Lol, it was so funny that it started right after I posted that. I always took 5mg for 5 days in the past, and AF showed up 3 days later each time. So it didn't take much for me to get AF. When I took 10mg for 4 days last time, AF came the day I quit taking Provera and lasted for 10 days! Ahhh, it was rough lol. But I had a 34 day cycle :happydance: thats the shortest ever! And I'll consider tomorrow CD 1 so long as she comes full force. Bring it onnnn :D


----------



## hippiekinz

Baby - Sorry to hear AF came :hugs: but at least the waiting game is over. I hope next cycle will be the one:thumbup::


----------



## laurac1988

Oh boo af! Just boo!

I took my temp 5 hours early this morning back at my normal time... Was taking it later because of night shifts.

It's higher... 

*hopeful*


----------



## babyjla

Well, the spotting stopped again :dohh: I thought for sure when there was some red in there that AF was on her way for sure this time. Ughhh, only two more days before I take provera. :shrug: we'll see what happens.


----------



## hippiekinz

Baby - huh, that is odd. Have you tried testing again? Maybe you should call your doctor and see what they say?:shrug:


----------



## babyjla

I'm going to test again on Friday. My doctor is also in the office on Fridays so I plan on calling and seeing what he says before taking the Provera. It is very odd, but I'm thinking maybe its just a tiny delay and AF will show up by this evening.


----------



## krissie328

Baby- I have had my period do that in the past. I get some spotting, then a little bit of red, then nothing. It can be frustrating. I have had it happen for several days. 

I keep thinking I am going to get af and nothing. I have no idea what is going on with my body. I feel bloated and crampy. But I am having more than normal cm. At least I know the metformin is doing something, just not sure what that is. :shrug:


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, I've had it happen before too. Actually, in April, May, June, & July I had spotting around mid month and a light 1-2 day period a week later. Then in August I had a mother load of a period. It was like 23 days and heavy for the majority of the time! It was nuts. So I'm curious if maybe my body is doing that again, or if the Metformin is actually going to bring AF full force. Either way, if bfn on Friday and no af, I'm taking the provera. I don't want another month long period! :wacko: what CD are you on? I can't remember if you O'd this month? Is it possible you're preggo?


----------



## krissie328

I am on CD 30 today. I am not sure if I O'd. I don't think I did, but I wasn't using OPKs very faithfully. And I wasn't doing anything else either. I doubt I am preggers. I have thought it was possible, and I was thinking about testing at the end of the week if nothing changes. Honestly, I just think its pms at the moment.


----------



## babyjla

Ohh okay. I'm CD 35 today :p and pretty sure my body is acting ******** lol. Ahhh, why can't we live in a perfect world where everyone's body did what it should?


----------



## Beeka

Hey girlies, can I join in? 

I've just been given metformin - been taking 500mg a day for a week and will up it to 1000mg for the next week then up to 1500mg from then on. Had a scan a couple of weeks ago which confirmed PCOS. 

I have been TTC my second for 14 months. I had a MMC in February but apart from that...absolutely nothing!! 

I'm due on in the next couple of days so going to take soy with the metformin. I really hope this stuff works! xx


----------



## Rudolf168

Hi everyone!

Can I join your group?!?! I was just diagnosed with PCOS this week and I'm on day 3 of taking both Metformin and Provera. I am seeing an RE and the experience has been super great so far!

Technically I'm CD40 today and so once I'm done with the Provera I should expect AF (hopefully). The RE will then give me Clomid CD5-9. I'm optimistic it will work.

So far I have had NO side effects from the Metformin. I've had a few friends who warned me about it and they've stopped taking it because of the side effects. I did my research though and I'm on a strict low-carb diet and I think this has contributed to lack of side effects. I've also lost almost 3 pounds since starting it! AMAZING! Obviously it's a combination of the Metformin and my low-carb diet. 

I was able to see all of the cysts on my ovaries during the ultrasound this week and it totally disgusted me. I have an issue with pimply looking things  Gives me the creepy crawlies!! So that's motivation enough for me to stick with my good diet and exercise while I'm going through this treatment.

I'm glad there's a support thread directly helping this topic - thanks!!


----------



## Beeka

Hi Rudolf - I too have just started metformin. However I do ovulate by myself just fairly late and not managing to get pregnant. When was your last AF? I hope metformin helps us both get that long awaited BFP xxx


----------



## Rudolf168

Beeka said:


> Hi Rudolf - I too have just started metformin. However I do ovulate by myself just fairly late and not managing to get pregnant. When was your last AF? I hope metformin helps us both get that long awaited BFP xxx

I was ovulating regularly up until July. Now my cycles seem to be 70+ days long...last time I had AF was September 28th :wacko:

Good luck to you too with Metformin!! Have you had the dreaded side effects?


----------



## Beeka

That is so frustrating. After my MMC in feb I had a 13 week wait before AF! The wait nearly killed me!! 

The first couple of days I had a tummy ache which felt like trapped wind. Not had any loose movements...in fact the complete opposite. No more tummy ache, however about to up the dose tomorrow so we shall see. How about you?


----------



## babyjla

Helll Beeka & Rudolf! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks Babyjla!! So glad to see this support thread :)

Beeka - I only had some very small tummy rumbles on the first morning after my first dose...but no loose movements either yet. I'm still at 500 mgs a day but I'll be working myself up to 2000 mgs over the next few weeks. 

Sorry to hear about your mmc... :( I can't believe it took 13 weeks for AF to show - I'd just go crazy!! I have tried soy before but it was before I was on Metformin. It seemed to delay my O but who knows....every month is so different for me. This time I'm bypassing the Soy and going straight to the Clomid.


----------



## babyjla

Welcome  

Well ladies, we're out for next month :cry: hubby is going camping for a week right at the time I would be ovulating. So I'm not even going to take the Clomid this month, there's no point. He wont be home until a few days after I ovulate :( I'm not so excited about this cycle anymore...


----------



## hippiekinz

:hi: Hi Rudolf168 & Beeka! Welcome :D

awwww baby :( I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: If it was my DH I would make him come back for a day to BD - lol:haha:


----------



## JL1363

Welcome to the thread Beeka & Rudolf :wave: all the ladies here are great!

Baby - Hopefully you'll get some answers about what your body is doing soon! Blahhh! Sometimes it seems like our cycles to the exact opposite of what we expect! Sorry to hear about next month with DH :( 

Hippie - have you tested again??

Krissie - hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised with a bfp this month!


----------



## JL1363

As for me, I started randomly spotting today as well (that seems like a pattern throughout the thread lol) and now I'm totally confused about what to do about tomorrow and starting the provera. The spotting was more than just a little, and was definitely red (tmi?) but it still wasn't a steady flow (it started this afternoon, but had pretty much gone away entirely by dinner). Now I just feel bloated and crampy. It would be awesome if af came on it's own (I didn't O this month) and it would mean I would only have a 35 day-ish cycle - which would be super short compared to my regular 50+ day provera induced cycles (which would definitely be from the help of the met). Part of me wants to wait it out and see if the spotting will come back and turn into af, but at the same time, I'm impatient and don't want to waste anymore time waiting for af if it's not going to come :shrug: I'd rather start the provera and get it over with. Blahh :wacko: Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## babyjla

I'd say take the Provera. I mean, if it is AF it can start while you're taking the provera and if its just spotting then you wont have wasted time. I'm def gonna take the provera on Friday, I'm not wasting anymore time, even though it really dont matter now. I'm so bummed right now I just wanna cry. Ughhh! And hippie, I would make him come home but he'll be over 2hrs away. And he falls asleep on long drives and I'd be too scared for him to drive that far.


----------



## JL1363

I agree Baby, I'm tired of wasting time too so I'm gonna start the provera as planned tomorrow. My doc wants me go in to get a beta hcg blood test done just to be "sure" I'm not pregnant before starting the provera (they have a lab on site so they get the results the same day). Even tho I already know it, it's always a little depressing hearing someone tell me my test result is a bfn. 

I'm really sorry about dh :hugs: Is there anyway that you could take a few days off and go and meet him there? Maybe make it a mini romantic getaway? 

This whole ttc thing is such an emotional rollercoaster! :(


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I know what you mean. I always tell myself I wont get down about a bfn but it always makes me depressed. But no, I dont work at the moment, so its not a matter of not being able to get off work. Where he camps is on a little island at a river. Its a 3 mile boat ride to where they camp, and there's no cell phone service so there'd be no way for me to call him to come get me from the boat ramp. And on top of that, a bunch of men go. They all share one tent and they hunt the entire time, so I'd be alone on the hill while they all went hunting. Can't really dtd with his dad, uncle, and our BIL one bunk over lol. Only way for us to try this month would be for him to not go, and I dont want to be selfish and ask him not to go.


----------



## hippiekinz

Yea I can see what you mean baby with 2 hours away. 

As my for I haven't tested and I'm very gassy/slight cramps/still wet down there/emotional/tired/hungry/ahhhhh :( I have a $5.00 coupon for pregnancy tests so I may stop at Wal-Mart on the way home to get some. I want to test, but i'm afraid at the same time >.< I feel like I'm not that lucky to get a bfp right away? I'm thinking to wait to test until my mom's dog's has puppies  She might even have them tonight. Either way i'm just nervous to test. I don't know what test strips I got off eBay are either so I don't know if they're good or bad brand either. *sigh*


----------



## babyjla

Test!!! I'm so anxious to see that bfp!! But I know the feeling, its so depressing when you see a bfn. I'm praying for you to get a bfp!


----------



## hippiekinz

LOL! I'm soooo nervous :( When I tested yesterday I was like it's going to be bfn because why should i get so lucky. I know it sounds like a negative approach, but when I see the bfn I don't beat myself up too much. I will buy the tests tonight from Wal-Mart and see what I get tomorrow.:thumbup: Thanks for thinking of me hun :hugs: I haven't said anything about TTC to my family except for DH & my mother and no one on Facebook. I only talk about it hear the most so it's hard sometimes to keep things to myself or support.


----------



## babyjla

You tested yesterday??! Or do you mean OPK's? You're welcome, I know the feeling for sure. I talk to hubbs, but I dont think he fully understands the emotional tole it takes on me even though he's in the same position almost. I'm the only one with an issue, so it kills me that we've been ttc for so long with no luck. Its just to hard to tell others and then have to explain month after month why I'm not pregnant yet. It's easier just to wait until I am and tell them then. Then I don't have to explain everything so much, atleast thats my hope. I think we all think the same way about getting bfn's. It seems so much easier to see it if you get yourself in the mind set that its going to be there. I dont think it really is easier, it just seems that way. :hugs: I cannot wait to see the BFP you get in the morning!!!! FX'd!


----------



## hippiekinz

I think I did test with those cheap test strips, not a brand name one. I'm not sure about testing because it's looking more like Glenda may have her puppies so I might be up half the night if she does. I did buy the clear blue since I had a $5.00 coupon and the woman gave the coupon back to me! So I can buy more if i need to. :thumbup:


----------



## tawanamood

I'm new and I was diagnosed with PCOS in June 2011. We've been TTC since June 2010 with no success. I got serious about taking my Met in Nov. 2011 and I've been on at least 500mg every night since then. It helped me lose almost 80 pounds and now we're getting ready to start Femara. 

PCOS is frustrating, but good news is if PCOS is your only fertility issues chances are high that you'll eventually conceive it just take longer than average.


----------



## Beeka

Rudolf168 said:


> Thanks Babyjla!! So glad to see this support thread :)
> 
> Beeka - I only had some very small tummy rumbles on the first morning after my first dose...but no loose movements either yet. I'm still at 500 mgs a day but I'll be working myself up to 2000 mgs over the next few weeks.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mmc... :( I can't believe it took 13 weeks for AF to show - I'd just go crazy!! I have tried soy before but it was before I was on Metformin. It seemed to delay my O but who knows....every month is so different for me. This time I'm bypassing the Soy and going straight to the Clomid.

Ah that's good you managed to skip the side effects too. I've got a nasty headache today but think that may be because I'm about to get AF. 

I was going crazy!! Ever since the MMC my cycles have been a week longer than they used to be. I tried soy a few months ago and it also made my cycle longer. However Soy did give me higher temps after ovulation which made me happy. Hoping Soy with Met will do the job.

Are you trying for your first? 



babyjla said:


> Welcome
> 
> Well ladies, we're out for next month :cry: hubby is going camping for a week right at the time I would be ovulating. So I'm not even going to take the Clomid this month, there's no point. He wont be home until a few days after I ovulate :( I'm not so excited about this cycle anymore...

Ahh I'm sorry - that must feel like such a waste of a cycle. How long are your cycles?

hippiekinz - Good luck with your test - hoping it is a BFP :thumbup:

tawanamood hello and welcome :flower: You are right - waiting longer than normal is very frustrating and at times its hard to imagine yourself ever getting pregnant!! But like you say it will happen eventually, just got to practice our patience skills :winkwink:


----------



## babyjla

Thanks Beeka, it does feel like a wasted cycle. As of right now, I dont know how long my cycles are. Averagely before starting provera & without Metformin, they can be anywhere from 60 - 150 days. But I tested again yesterday and got bfn, so I took provera to get my cycle. I'm currently on CD 36, and af should be here by the weekend with taking provera. So a week or so after being on AF would be when I O'd, and hubbs would be gone. :cry:

Hippie, thats great she gave your coupon back! How many were in the pack? And what kind of dog does your mom have?


----------



## Rudolf168

Beeka said:


> Ah that's good you managed to skip the side effects too. I've got a nasty headache today but think that may be because I'm about to get AF.
> 
> I was going crazy!! Ever since the MMC my cycles have been a week longer than they used to be. I tried soy a few months ago and it also made my cycle longer. However Soy did give me higher temps after ovulation which made me happy. Hoping Soy with Met will do the job.
> 
> Are you trying for your first?

That's interesting that Soy made your temps higher than normal. I'll need to go check my chart from my Soy cycle and see if I notice a difference in my LP temps :)

Yes, trying for my first. You?

Here's a question for anyone: I'm on my 4th day of taking Metformin and Provera together. I'm CD42 today. I've started noticing some "twinges"....I'm not sure you could even call them that....but I've just been noticing some type of slight movement that's not stomach or bowel movement. Is this a pretty common occurrence?


----------



## CCClomidQueen

also new to metformin, however not diagnosed with pcos. no side effects I started 9 days ago on the ER 500mg. 

short story is TTC round 2 after about a 2 year break. 1st attempt was through OB with clomid and timed intercourse. Now I am seeing a RE for IUI. found out I have thyroid antibodies, so added meds w/baby asprin. 1st cycle of clomid at 50mg didnt work, so this CC 100mg cd 1-5 with metformin. cd 8 now 3 days since last pill and cramping, so feel like something must be happening this round(hopefully not to soon). my scan is Nov 12th! if I have follicles I will also take a trigger shot. Im feeling a bit over whelmed, but hopeful after finding this site and knowing I am not alone.


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi Every1 i havent been on here since my first post, ive been so busy with work its been crazy. I was actually stuck at wrk for 3days becus of the hurricane lol. Anyways the side effects from the met is kicking my butt so much that some days i dnt take it... I know that's bad but sum days its hard to go through wen im constantly nauseous! Ive been getting slight cramps here n there so its def working i jus cant wait to have a full period on my own.
@baby sorry ur out this mth, mayb the short break and stress free from ttc will wrk out in ur favor the following mth n u get ur bfp!
@hippie hope u got ur bfp!
And welcome newcomers :)


----------



## hippiekinz

OK ladies,

I tested and it was BFN down the line, but me being me I tested OPK as well. Is it bad to use FMU with OPK because I did it in the past and they were negative and today well, VVVVVV
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/IMG_0142.jpg
I did a second one just to be on the safe side! My CP is SUPER high and I believe it's soft. If this is all true, I could be O'ing? What do you ladies think and baby I think it's darker then the last one too! I made sure to use the better camera for this shot!

p.s. puppies never came yet and she's a mini australian shepherd :)

p.s.s. I should also mention I woke up around 4am to pee and then woke up and to pee11:45am - i don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## wanababy8909

@hippie it seems positive, im nt good at reading those things lol


----------



## babyjla

Whaaaaat?!?! That is crazy! That deffinitely looks positive! I'm confused haha. Did you test with two OPK's or is that last times OPK too? 

Aweeee, I love aussie's! What color is she? I always wanted one but my husband wanted Boykins lol


----------



## laurac1988

What hpt have you been using?


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies!

Well as soon as I posted the pic Glenda had her puppies. So far there are 4, but I think another one is on the way. I have NO CLUE now what's going on. The one on the bottom was first and the one on top was the second test i took with same urine. I've been testing and it's been -OPK. Im not sure what the test strips are:shrug:I bought them off eBay for cheap. I used a clear blue hpt though today. Both pregnancy tests were negative while the OPK was positive! My CM is still watery and CP is super high unless I bear down. I think I'm going to BD today to be safe and see what happens. I know once I record my cross line on the FF will be dotted, but I maybe I was ready to O the first time, but didn't? I guess only time will tell.:dohh:


----------



## wanababy8909

@hippie from the pic it looks positive mayb u shud bding 2nite! Has any1 had itching as a symptom of met? Im itchy all over n my boobs and fingertips keep peeling... Idk wats goin on?


----------



## JL1363

Hi to all the new ladies! :wave:

Hippie - that is totally bizarre! but both tests look positive to me :shrug: Sorry about your bfn :( but I agree, I think it's a good call to bd tonight, just to be safe and have all your bases covered :thumbup: Also, I bet the puppies are ADORABLE!

wanababy - I'm on 1500mg of met and I've had some stomach problems side effects but no itching - is it possible you could be having a minor allergic reaction to it?

Rudolf - I'm just started provera today along the met and I'm having some mild cramping, which (in my experience at least) is pretty normal with provera. Baby had also mentioned earlier that she has cramping with provera as well. Is it possible that what's your twinges are?

Baby - how are you feeling hun?


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi :)

Well I had EWCM!!!! I checked and my CP is SUPER high, soft, open and wet! The clear CM stretched like i've never seen before. I also took another OPK later on and it was positive as well! The test line was even darker then the control line this time!

DH & I BD like the wind, lol:haha:

I also override my FF because all the signs this time are much better then last and I believe this time I'm actually O'ing compared to last time.


----------



## Rudolf168

JL1363 said:


> Rudolf - I'm just started provera today along the met and I'm having some mild cramping, which (in my experience at least) is pretty normal with provera. Baby had also mentioned earlier that she has cramping with provera as well. Is it possible that what's your twinges are?

Thanks!! I've been doing research all day about Provera and found exactly what you said. It does appear normal. In fact, the twinges have turned into full on cramps....not painful ones though....just uncomfortable. It totally feels like AF is coming any minute. I would find it so strange if AF showed up before I'm even done with my full 10-day dosage!

:)


----------



## babyjla

Hi JL, I'm doing okay. Just bummed. But, what can ya do :shrug:

Hippie, I think you should over ride it. I agree, I think your body geared up to O but never did :shrug: your tww begins again! Lol.

Rudolf, JL is right. I took one 10mg provera pill yesterday and I've been having cramping/twinges all day. I think its a side effect of the Provera and not the Metformin, should be gone after AF leaves :D


----------



## Rudolf168

hippiekinz said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Well I had EWCM!!!! I checked and my CP is SUPER high, soft, open and wet! The clear CM stretched like i've never seen before. I also took another OPK later on and it was positive as well! the test line was even darker then the control line!
> 
> DH & I BD like the wind, lol:haha: I'm wondering if I'm close to O'ing or doing so. I wondering if i should override my FF? What do you ladies think? I'm thinking I was ready to O the first time, but it may not of happen?

AWESOME!! Such a good sign. Really the only way to confirm if you did O is to see that temp rise afterward....so perhaps wait on overriding FF until you know for sure. Just because you get that positive OPK doesn't necessarily mean it will happen....but you've got all of the indicators telling you it will! So just focus on the BDing!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

EDIT: I misunderstood what you wanting to override. If FF said you ALREADY ovulated then yeah, probably go ahead and override it :)


----------



## Rudolf168

babyjla said:


> Rudolf, JL is right. I took one 10mg provera pill yesterday and I've been having cramping/twinges all day. I think its a side effect of the Provera and not the Metformin, should be gone after AF leaves :D

Thanks :) I agree with you....definitely feels like something that the Provera would cause. It's weird though...if it causes AF-like symptoms, I wonder why my boobs aren't sort like usual. It's odd how it's only the cramping :shrug:


----------



## babyjla

When I take Provera, I usually only get cramping until AF actually starts. Then I get cramps, back ache, sore bbs, and the whole deal with the arrival of AF lol.


----------



## Rudolf168

Hmm interesting....guess I've gotta just see what happens.

Things have gotten progressively worse throughout the day. I think some of it is the Provera - uterine cramps and also upper leg cramps. I went to go work out on the elliptical to ease the discomfort and it helped but the cramps have returned since I'm done working out.

The Metformin is also having an effect. I've hardly been hungry all day and I've also had two bouts of diarrhea (sorry TMI)....now my tummy is rumbling all around on top of all the cramps.

UGH!!


----------



## JL1363

Rudolf - I'm like Baby - only get cramps up until af begins, and then all the other usual symptoms kick in as well (back ache, bloating, etc). Also, my doc told me that it's not unusual to start af before you're done the provera (it hasn't happened to me yet - af usually comes within 24 hours of my last pill - but my doc says it's different for everyone) and that if I do get af that I should stop taking the provera once I have a steady flow. What dosage are you on?

As for the side effects with the met - I had stomach problems as well - particularly on days when I increased my dose - but they usually only lasted a few days. Hopefully yours will go away soon!!

Hippie - Yay!! It sounds like you're about to O :thumbup: Fx you get your temp shift soon!!


----------



## IDI

hello ladies... I was wondering if metformin is always prescribed.. or is their other things?

I'm asking because my mum takes it for type 2 diabetes and we call them torpedoes! they are massive and I choke on pills! Even pain killers!


----------



## Rudolf168

JL1363 said:


> Rudolf - I'm like Baby - only get cramps up until af begins, and then all the other usual symptoms kick in as well (back ache, bloating, etc). Also, my doc told me that it's not unusual to start af before you're done the provera (it hasn't happened to me yet - af usually comes within 24 hours of my last pill - but my doc says it's different for everyone) and that if I do get af that I should stop taking the provera once I have a steady flow. What dosage are you on?
> 
> As for the side effects with the met - I had stomach problems as well - particularly on days when I increased my dose - but they usually only lasted a few days. Hopefully yours will go away soon!!
> 
> Hippie - Yay!! It sounds like you're about to O :thumbup: Fx you get your temp shift soon!!

Thanks!! I'm on 10mgs of the Provera. My RE didn't mention that if AF does arrive to stop taking it - so if it does show up I'll give the office a call and see if he wants me to stop it - it would make sense to stop of course.

Thanks for the info about Met as well....today there was no increase in dosage...the only thing I can possibly think of is that I had a few more carbs in the morning than I normally do :shrug:


----------



## JL1363

Yeah I've heard that increased carbs can do that, but I've never really experienced it - Fx you'll feel better soon and the symptoms won't last long!!

IDI - There were a couple ladies on here who were taking the birth control pill to treat their PCOS - from what I understand, it's supposed to be pretty effective as long as you're not actively ttc. As for the met, I wonder if they come in different sizes depending onthe type (immediate or slow release) or brand name? I'm on the immediate release and they aren't very big at all.


----------



## IDI

@JL1363 - yup I've been on the pills 3 years for it c: and works wonders! My friend actually had her 1st period on them in over 5 years and had her little girl! very lucky lady she is x My doctor says I have 'signs' of ovulation because I get the stabbing pain in the bottom or something, I only found out cause I asked about why that pain had gone on the medication. So maybe I'll be put on metformin or not.. I won't know yet... but thank you very much! I didn't know they came in different sizes! I feel alot better about it now x


----------



## krissie328

IDI said:


> hello ladies... I was wondering if metformin is always prescribed.. or is their other things?
> 
> I'm asking because my mum takes it for type 2 diabetes and we call them torpedoes! they are massive and I choke on pills! Even pain killers!

I know the ER version are smaller. Also, target switched who made them and the pills are really small. About the size of two baby aspirin. 

Outside of that I do know they make other meds for insulin resistance, but I don't believe they have the same impact on ovulation/fertility.


----------



## babyjla

Rudolf, its not uncommon to have an upset tummy from time to time with the Metformin. I had it more often when I first started, now its very rare I get an upset stomach. 

I'm also taking 10mg of Provera, my doctor wants me to take it for 7 days. Last month I took it for 4 days and got AF right after I stopped taking it. But when I take provera I get the worst cramps and pms ever, so this time I'm taking even less lol. I don't really go by the rules so to speak.. :shrug:


----------



## tich

For those having tummy issues with the Metformin, make sure you take it after you have food in your stomach...it will help! I'm on the extend release because I couldn't tolerate the side effects, & since I switched I've had no side effects. 

I had my progesterone tested on Monday...confirmed that I did ovulate...that makes 3 cycles in a row!! We aren't trying this month due to me needing surgery by the end of the year, but I will continue to take the femera just to keep things regulated. Hope to keep this trend alive! :)


----------



## babyjla

Well the witch is finally on her way for me! I'm on CD38 and had some light pink spotting today, which was almost heavy enough to consider it a light flow but not quite. If it gets heavier I'll consider today CD1, if not I'll consider tomorrow CD1. Also, got some good news from hubbs. He's decided to go camping for only 2 days instead of the whole week, so on Thanksgiving night he'll be coming home with me. Soooo, we can still try this month! :happydance: Depending on when I ovulate, our chances may be a little slimmer, but we can still try! I'm so over the top excited I can't even say enough how excited I am! I was so bummed for so many days. Anyways, how is everyone doing?


----------



## JL1363

Yay Baby!! I'm so happy for you that dh is gonna be home!! :happydance: I'm sorry about the evil witch this month, but at least now you can start a new cycle and have dh home during O time!! :thumbup:

As for me, I'm three days into provera and have some cramping but that's about it. The spotting that I had earlier ended up stopping later that same day and hasn't come back. I'm not super worried though, in the past af normally shows about 24hrs after stopping provera, so I'm assuming this time will be the same.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL! I'm super excited! Well, the witch held off for today with just spotting all day, so I'm guessing it'll be a flow tomorrow. I usually have a day of spotting before AF, so nothing abnormal. That's how AF is with me when I take Provera too. It comes anywhere from 1-3 days after I take it. I only took one 10mg pill this time because it seemed like af was trying to come, and it seems to have worked. Atleast I hope so anyways because I hate taking provera!


----------



## illbeamum

hey all had my first round of clomid ovulated woot woot on 31st oct then on the sun 3rd nov had 2 days of bleeding but looked like rust like really light panty liner only (not quite sure why ) waiting one more week till testing i cant wait period due 16th nov hoping for a BFP for christmas


bit of info 
23 trying for 2 and a bit years 
pcos and 2000 mg metformin 
first time on clomid taken 2nd day of period for 5 dAYS 
tips healpfull hints ALWAYS welcome :O)


----------



## puppymom

How much clomid were you on?


----------



## illbeamum

puppymom said:


> How much clomid were you on?



only 50 mg doc said if it doesn't work he will keep increasing dosage going for a blood test on Tues thanks for ur reply


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi everyone,

Well I'm 4DPO, but I'm VERY bummed because on CD26 (Nov 7) I didn't do any OPK testing and that's the missing piece to make my crosschecking a solid line. I ALSO only BD on CD 23 and according to FF CD 26 I O'd most likely then and then I BD CD 27 & 28 *ugh* So FF said my score looks low. Just my luck. 

Oh well guess I can wait and see, though I think I missed it.

Puppies are doing great. Tomorrow they go to the vet to get their tails docked and dew claws removed. I already picked mine. She's a black tri and her name is Mealla which is Irish for Lightning because she has a bolt that comes down her back like Zeus.


----------



## babyjla

Aweee hippie, sorry your chances look slim! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## puppymom

Hippie, if your OPK truly was positive, with EWCM on CD 27, then my guess is that you actually Od on CD 28, by your temps and the way your CM dried up. I guess you will only know for sure once you see how long your LP is this month.


----------



## hippiekinz

puppymom said:


> Hippie, if your OPK truly was positive, with EWCM on CD 27, then my guess is that you actually Od on CD 28, by your temps and the way your CM dried up. I guess you will only know for sure once you see how long your LP is this month.

You think? This is my 2nd month temping and charting and whatever FF tells me I go by. Maybe I'll get lucky because once I saw EWCM & +OPK I BD that night and the next day. The only reason I don't have a temp is because I thought our dog was going to have her puppies so I was up half the night and had little sleep. Then when she didn't have them by 5am I went to sleep and didn't wake up til 11am so I didn't bother. I guess I can only wait and see. Though we have puppies so I'm not bumming too much :)

Thanks baby as well:hugs:


----------



## puppymom

Puppies are always a lot of fun! I do think that, as you had negative OPKs up until then, and generally you don't O on the day you get a positive. As well, you usually do not have EWCM after O, so I truly think you are still in!


----------



## wanababy8909

Ive always had horrible cramping and pms when i took provera. As far as the mett i noticed that drinkin orange juice is good for tummy upset.


----------



## illbeamum

wanababy8909 said:


> Ive always had horrible cramping and pms when i took provera. As far as the mett i noticed that drinkin orange juice is good for tummy upset.

ooie thanks for the tip ill give it a god even the hot water didnt help this time :thumbup:


----------



## hippiekinz

Well, happy to say my temp from today moved my O date meaning I BD the day before and on:happydance: The crosslines are solid as well and I'm 3DPO! Now it's time for the waiting game - AGAIN!:dohh:


----------



## babyjla

Haha, poor hippie! As if the waiting game isnt bad enough, you have to suffer two this cycle!!! Lol, I hope its all worth it! :hugs: 

I'm on CD2 today, and AF is not going easy on me! But, I'm excited to try again this month. And SUPER excited Thanksgiving is next week!! I cannot believe it got here so fast! But I am sooo ready for fried turkey and cranberry sauce  yummm! & to top it all off that'll be right around the time I'll be ovulating! I have a dr appt the following Monday so I can have a check up, and a scan to be sure I'm O'ing. If not he'll up my dose of Clomid & I'm going to ask to up my dose of Metformin. He may or may not seeing as AF did almost come on her own this month...? :shrug: guess we'll see!


----------



## JL1363

Yay Hippie!! I'm excited for you, it sounds like you had good BD timing. Puppy is right, based on your pattern of cm dry up and the large temp shift on the 29th, it looks like you O'd on the 28th. Also, most women will O 24-48 hours after their first positive opk, which supports the idea that you O'd on the 28th. You're definitely still in this month!! :thumbup: Booo to having to go through the tww again tho lol. Fx for a bfp!!!

Baby - I'm sorry to hear af is going rough for you, but yay for a new cycle and O that dh will be around for!! Fx that this your month! :D I totally forgot that a lot of you ladies would be celebrating Thanksgiving - I live in Canada so our Thanksgiving is in October. Enjoy the yummy turkey!!!

As for me, still no af yet, but the 10mg provera is kicking my butt! I've got killer cramps and generally just feel really blah, but I know it'll pass once af comes and goes.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL! Oh wow, yeah I totally forgot when I put that I was excited for Thanksgiving that not everyone lives in the US haha!! Ughhh, I know what you mean about the cramps! Mine arent horrible, but then again I only took one 10mg pill! When I took 4 last cycle though, my cramps were the worst! I know the cramps I'm having are due to the Provera because I never get cramps if AF comes naturally lol


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Adding the metformin worked! I have 3 large follies 21.5mm/27mm/18mm had triger shot last night (oh my goodness I was achy) and IUI is today!


----------



## babymabey

CCClomidQueen said:


> Adding the metformin worked! I have 3 large follies 21.5mm/27mm/18mm had triger shot last night (oh my goodness I was achy) and IUI is today!

I haven't been on this forum in a while, but I read it today and wanted to say good luck on your IUI today! I am sending baby dust and sticky bean vibes your way :happydance:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

I had my 1st IUI today!!! triggered last night. follicles were at 27.5,21,18. husbands count after wash was 33.5million!!! feeling fine it was easy doctor told me to go ahead with normal routine. she didn't even have me sit there.I went back to work right after.


----------



## puppymom

HSG test today - tubes are clear!


----------



## JL1363

Puppymom - yay for your tubes being clear! :thumbup: how was the HSG? Was it painful?? Did you have bad cramping?? Sorry for all the questions, but I have to have a Saline Sonohysterogram later this month and my understanding is that it's similar to an HSG but using saline and ultrasound instead of dye and x-rays. It sounds silly, but I'm terrified of the feeling of the catheter through the cervix into the uterus, it just sounds so uncomfortable!! :shock:


----------



## puppymom

So, I couldn't feel the catheter, but I did have quite a bit of cramping. It only lasted about 30 seconds though, if that. I was told that the cramping can vary in women, just like menstral cramps (although I rarely have menstral cramps). I think much of my cramping was due to the fact that my uterus is tilted, so it was also being pulled on slightly to get a better view of my actual tubes. I wouldn't hesitate to do it again, in order to help with my fertility! I also did not take any meds beforehand, although I have heard that some doctors do recommend it.


----------



## JL1363

That's a big relief to hear. I've also heard that cramping can vary amoung women as well. I've always had really bad cramping with my periods, ever since I was young, so I figure I'm used to it lol. My doc recommended that I take some ibuprofen before (given my cramping history) just to make things a bit more comfortable. I think I'm more afraid of the unknown, hence the fear of the catheter lol.


----------



## Rudolf168

Hey all - just checkin in - I'm glad to hear there's some good progress with everyone :)

I've got two nights left of my Provera. I'm hoping for AF to arrive sometime over the weekend and then start Clomid next week. 

I'm sort of dreading AF after taking the Provera - everyone seems to be saying it's the worst period ever. ACK!!


----------



## babyjla

Puppy, glad to hear your HSG went well! 

Rudolf, hopefully Provera wont be too hard on you!! I only took one 10mg pill this month and the witch showed up 3 days after taking it. So far I havent had really any cramps, and AF hasnt been near as heavy as last month. Last month I took four 10mg pills and my cramps were horrible. I was stuck on the couch for 10 days with cramps so bad I couldnt hardly move. After taking the 4 pills and seeing how bad my cramps were I decided not to take the full 7 my doctor wanted me to take. Anyways, hopefully it wont be so bad. :hugs:


----------



## Rudolf168

ACK that worries me even more because I've been taking 10mg pills for 10 days straight now!! HAHAHAHA....I'm hoping I didn't get wracked too bad.


----------



## JL1363

I took my last provera tonight. Here's to hoping that af shows soon and without too many cramps! Rudolf, is this your first time taking provera?


----------



## wanababy8909

JL1363 said:


> I took my last provera tonight. Here's to hoping that af shows soon and without too many cramps! Rudolf, is this your first time taking provera?


Hey i think af usually shows up like 2 days later. The longest with me one time was a whole wk. So fxd urs come rite away lol


----------



## JL1363

Thanks wanababy :) -that's normally how my cycles work as well (with af coming within 2 days of my last pill). In the past I've always taken 5mg pills for 14 days though, and this time I took 10mg pills for 7days, so I'm hoping my cycle still follows the same pattern. Ugh, I'll be so frustrated if I have to wait a week! lol. I just want to get af over with so I can start a new cycle. What dose do you normally take / for how long?


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies. CD4 has been a doozie! Super heavy, I'm sooo ready for this to be done with! Thankfully the cramps and such still arent really bad, but the flow is sooooo heavy. Ughh. 

Rudolf, :hugs: didnt mean to scare you! Hopefully it wont be bad for you! Everyone is different :)


----------



## illbeamum

so lady's just a quick update after my first round clomid just had a progesterone levels done only at 2.9 (so low )
ovulated well i thought so on the 31st now the 15th so devo really thought i caught the egg 
still bfn on tests 
got more clomid so fingers crossed for bfp for Christmas might ask doc for progesterone shots ??
any other ideas ?


----------



## babyjla

illbeamum, what CD are you on??

I'm CD5 and just took my first Clomid pill for the month. AF has lightened up considerably today which is very nice. By the looks of it the witch should be gone in the next 2 or 3 days :happydance: also lost 2 more pounds which has to be from the Metformin because I havent done anything :D super stoked!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd stop by since it's been a few days. I'm 7DPO though I need to get to bed so I can take my temp in a few hours. I went to seeing Breaking Dawn part 2, yes I'm a HUGE Twilight fan :D

So I'm just wondering here, I've been sooooo tired! Like I will fall asleep around 11pm (which isn't normal since I'm usually in bed 1am-2am) and even when I wake up - i'm tired. Not only that, but i'm fricken emotional! I swear my DH could do the smallest thing wrong and I'm in tears screaming a fit and back to crying? Like tonight i was so upset I dropped him at our friends house for a pre twilight dinner/movie party and rushed to the store to get more food and get away. My friend drove over and as soon as she asked if I was OK I was trying not to have a breakdown in the store. So weird. It's not like me. I'm wondering if it's a sign of AF coming or what:shrug: My temps are still higher, much better then last time I thought I O'd so I'm 99.9% sure I O'd this time. Guess I'll wait to see what the days bring. If AF is suppose to show up it will be on Thanksgiving day. Oh joy - possible PMSing with my in laws.:dohh: ok time for bed, i'm having the hardest time keeping my eyes open:sleep:


----------



## babyjla

Wow hippie, that sounds like its going to be an interesting week for you!! FX'd its not because of PMS!!


----------



## hippiekinz

*UGH* I hope it's not PMS! I don't have hard cramps like last time either during my TWW I get slight tiny cramps that last a few seconds and then nothing. Even last time I got my AF I wasn't this emotionally. I hope no clue what my body is up to:dohh:


----------



## wanababy8909

@baby-that is def the metformin working. Ive lost 10pds doin nufin becus of it. 
@hippie sounds like positive symptoms to me :)


----------



## puppymom

hippie, I looked at your chart and would have no question that you ovulated!


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks ladies:hugs:

I'm so glad I tested the OPK that day! If i didn't I would of missed my O date for sure and wouldn't of BD the day before and on O day! I'm only 7DPO so far and the waiting is killing this time since I thought I O'd earlier and I didn't.. Just my life! At least my O this time was 10 days sooner then last cycle so the 1000mg is working good on that part :)


----------



## babyjla

Ahhhh, Hippie I can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## krissie328

I am very excited for you hippie!!

As for me the witch got me today. I am ready to start a new cycle. I didn't o this one but it was several days shorter. 

Found out hubby's insurance kicks in after the new year so we are hoping to get him in for a physical and possibly a referral to the urologist.


----------



## illbeamum

babyjla said:


> illbeamum, what CD are you on??
> 
> I'm CD5 and just took my first Clomid pill for the month. AF has lightened up considerably today which is very nice. By the looks of it the witch should be gone in the next 2 or 3 days :happydance: also lost 2 more pounds which has to be from the Metformin because I havent done anything :D super stoked!

 yayaya for a light af i wish hahaha yayaya for losing weight i have been on metformin for 2 or 3 years no change 

sorry is cd cycle day um like 28 ?? i think 30 day cycle with clomid , and i have been spotting for 3 days now still brown not normal period:wacko: i ll wait for the 32nd day then take next round of clomid :happydance: or should i take it now as i have been spotting ???/


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, sorry to hear the witch got you! But glad your cycle was shorter! Thats fantastic! 

Illbeamum, thanks & yes CD means cycle day. I've never taken Clomid until I had a full flow. I have spotting sometime's before AF that lasts a few days and I dont count it as CD1 until I have a full flow. You might want to call your doc and ask just to be sure.


----------



## Rudolf168

Hey all - I'm curious about something and I tried posting my own thread but no one has responded :(

I had my last dose of Provera on Wednesday night. I've been taking it to induce AF....Thursday morning I expected my temps to remain elevated...but Friday morning and this morning (Saturday) they are still elevated?!?! How long does it take for the Provera to get out of my system? Have a look at my chart if it will make more sense. I'm kind of wishfully thinking that I may have actually O'd on my own on the SAME day I started taking both Metformin and Provera....thoughts?

**EDIT: I searched a ton of charts on FF and I've found quite a few charts that are similar to mine...in both ways...both anovulatory as well as pregnancy charts. So I guess I just need to keep waiting to see if my temps remain and/or if AF arrives :)


----------



## babyjla

As far as I know it can take up to 7 days for AF to arrive after your last pill, mine always starts anywhere from 1 - 3 days after though. As far as the temps, I have no clue :shrug: I've never temped. I know you arent supposed to take Provera when pregnant because it can cause birth defects and even miscarriage, but I'm not sure what effect it would have on your if you O'd when you started taking it :shrug: hope you get an answer soon hun :hugs:


----------



## puppymom

Rudolf, what time did you take your provera, the first day you took it? I am curious, as to me it looks like you must have had a temp rise before you took your first pill (unless you took it before you took your temp, which wouldn't make sense). So, there is a possibility that you did ovulate on your own that day?


----------



## hippiekinz

So just wondering here, has anyone ever gotten hungry after O'ing? I'm 8DPO and since yesterday I've been HUNGRY! I feel like I'm starving even AFTER I eat! We got pizza for dinner tonight and I wolfed down 2 slices like it was my last meal. Then I got 2 more and did the same thing! I even gave DH the look for a bite of his because I didn't want to look like a pig getting another slice. I'm really trying not to let any symptom spotting go to my head, but this didn't happen last cycle. I was just wondering if it may be something normal?:shrug:

P.S I've never taken provera so I don't know anything about it.


----------



## babyjla

Hippie, honestly I usually get hungry right before O and about a few days to a week after I start feelin starved again for a week or so. Everyone is different though, and that defo can be a symptom! Its one reason why I always question my tww bc its somethin that happens for me everytime I O. :dohh: Hopefully its a good sign for you though!!


----------



## hippiekinz

Yea, I wasn't hungry at all around O time, just started a week later. Still tired as always though. That's becoming a pain because all I want to do is sleep and thats it. I'm even tired right now and I went to bed at 11pm and woke up around 9am. *ugh* I wish this 2WW would be over -.-


----------



## Rudolf168

Baby and Puppy - thanks so much for replying and helping me out!! I definitely know that AF can arrive as late as two weeks from your last pill...so I'm not too concerned about it actually showing....I just find it odd that my temps are still elevated.

I took Provera in the evenings with dinner. So on my chart the first night I took it was CD39 and I had a low temp...then immediately the next morning I had the huge temp spike. I just attributed it to the Provera but the spike seems awfully huge. I'm just very weirded out by the whole thing. Right now it's 3 days since taking my last pill and I have ABSOLUTELY NO inclination that AF will be arriving soon. Very odd.


----------



## babyjla

Hippie I am sooo ready for your tww to be over too!! I am sooo excited for you!!!

Rudolf, that is odd that you dont feel like AF is coming... :shrug: maybe its taking its time. Or maybe you got lucky!?!


----------



## hippiekinz

Baby - we shall see what happens. According to FF my AF should show up on Thanksgiving and I'm suppose to test the 28 since this is my 2 cycle temping, but I'm actually thinking of testing on Thanksgiving...... If it's negative then I'll wait til the 28 unless AF gets me before hand.


----------



## Rudolf168

^^^ Hahaha I'm hoping it's the latter....if my temps are still up in the morning I *may* consider testing just for fun


----------



## babyjla

Hmmm, thats exciting! Hopefully you'll get a BFP on Thanksgiving and not AF! That would be such a great Thanksgiving! :D


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies,

It's been a few days since I've visited so I thought I would say hello! :wave: 

Rudolf, I'm in a similar situation as you (without the elevated temps) - I'm 5 days past the end of taking provera and just started spotting today. I normally get af within 2 days of finishing, but this time it took this long just to get spotting :shrug: I wonder if it has something to do with the combination with the met? I've had lots of cramping that made me think af was coming... but then it didn't :shrug: I'm really hoping I get full flow tomorrow so I can get on with the start of a new cycle!

Hippie - your chart looks fantastic!! :thumbup: Have you tested yet!?! Oh, and I'm a huge Twilight fan as well and just saw Breaking Dawn pt 2 and loved it! The twist at the end was CRAZY! :D

How are all you other ladies doing? What cd are you on Baby? Didn't you say your O date should fall around Thanksgiving?


----------



## Rudolf168

JL1363 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Rudolf, I'm in a similar situation as you (without the elevated temps) - I'm 5 days past the end of taking provera and just started spotting today. I normally get af within 2 days of finishing, but this time it took this long just to get spotting :shrug: I wonder if it has something to do with the combination with the met? I've had lots of cramping that made me think af was coming... but then it didn't :shrug: I'm really hoping I get full flow tomorrow so I can get on with the start of a new cycle!

Very interesting! AF did actually arrive very late Saturday night, very light. Yesterday was when she came on with a slightly heavier flow and today it's medium. Oddly enough, I was expecting the worst because I've heard so many horror stories of AF with Provera being the worst period ever....I've found the opposite in fact - no cramps whatsoever, just very dull aches. I wonder if it's the Met having an influence on the cycle?

I'm sorry to hear you're having the cramps...it's so odd how people can have such different experiences. So ultimately...I stopped Provera last Wednesday night and AF showed up on Saturday night. That's about 3 days.


----------



## babyjla

Hi JL, FX'd you get AF full force tomorrow and start a new cycle! I'm on CD9 today, and O is due around 11/24 - 11/29 so just a few days after Thanksgiving. I have had some watery cm today mixed with spotting on a few wipes :shrug: not sure what thats about but the watery cm tends to start after AF so thats totally normal. 

Rudolf, glad to hear AF is going easy on you. 

Hippie, have you tested??!


----------



## hippiekinz

haha baby, no - i'm trying VERY HARD to wait till Thanksgiving. My mom had knee replacement surgery today so I've been here at the hospital. I'm actually still waiting for her to be done in recovery atm. I've been very hungry here, VERY nausea when I'm in the elevator. I mean I get slight stomach flips, but now it's like I have to control myself from barfing :[ Also at times getting light headed. This morning I had the highest time yet at 97.90. So I'm not sure yet.:shrug: I feel so different this 2WW then last time.


----------



## babyjla

How are you waiting???! Lol, different is good :D I can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## hippiekinz

OK, well this morning I caved in and tested - bfn :( My temp went down and judging from my last cycle if my temp doesn't rise AF may be on her way T.T I hope not! Since last night til this morning I've been feeling motion sickness. The elevators at the hospital made my stomach doing heavy flips and I felt like I was going to barf! Then this morning I woke up with the strongest urge to puke. That's why I tested. My temp was a bit low, but I feel like it had to do with our room. Zeus, our dog, pee'd on the thick comforter so I slept under a think blanket in my underwear and tank top. So I'm wondering if they may of effected my temp? I guess I'll have to see what my temp is tomorrow. I feel some slight craps on and off and wet feeling down there, but when I wipe it's nothing but clear with a little creamy CM mixed:shrug:


----------



## Rudolf168

Oh Hippie!! I don't think you're out just yet! I wouldn't worry too much about 1 low temp....see how it looks tomorrow and you may have a better idea :)


----------



## babyjla

How many DPO are you now hippie?? I agree with Rudolf, dont count yourself out yet for sure!! Everything looks sooooo good for you, I have everything crossed that you'll get your BFP in a few days! A BnB buddy of mine had a cycle where she had stark white bfn and then all of a sudden a few days later had a dark BFP! So you are defo not out until the witch shows!


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks Rudolf168 & Baby!

I'm at the hospital with my mom again. She didn't want me to leave when my dad did so I'll stay a few more hours.

So far today after taking my temp: my stomach is still on edge with some gas bubbles moving around. I still have motion sickness on the elevators. A slight on and off headaches. Some slight on and off cramps with sudden urge to use the bathroom and when I wipe nothing but pee with a little creamy cm again. I am very tired and want so bad to sleep, but I'll keep awake to stay with mom, but i'm sure once i get home i will pass out cold. I also want mac and cheese. like craving something. I already gave in to oatmeal cookies they had here! SOOOO GOOD! lol. I'm also still a bit emotional. So no clue if this is just AF signs or other? I wonder what my temp will be tomorrow and i'm making sure this time I have my heavy blanket on tonight!

p.s. i also meant thin blanket, not thick.

p.s.s I'm 11DPO


----------



## hippiekinz

Sadness, I'm spotting lightly tonight, I feel hard cramps coming on and I think AF will swing in full force tomorrow:cry:Well at least this cycle was 10days shorter then last time so 50 days to 40days is a big improvement which i guess is good news.:thumbup:Oh well maybe will be lucky before DH's bday which is Jan 1, he's a new years baby. Born 5 minutes right after midnight :) Thanks again ladies I'm semi excited for 3rd cycle.


----------



## babyjla

Oh no hippie!!! :cry: everything looked so good for you! I hate PCOS! Are you sure it couldn't possibly be implantation spotting? By any chance? :hugs: stupid AF.


----------



## hippiekinz

Nah, I put a super in last night because that's all i have atm and when I woke up it was mostly covered and the cramps are hitting me harder. My Luteal Phase last time was 12 days and this time 11days. So I should still be ok since luteal phase is about 10days to 16days. At least I see I O'd later then I thought was right this time. If nothing happens again this cycle and when I see the GYN in Jan I'm sure clomid will be added to help me. Good to see I got AF again on my own, so the Met is working for me in that favor. Just hoping I'm O'ing because I know when you get AF doesn't always mean an egg was there? IDK I thought I heard that along the lines somewhere:shrug: 

Oh well onto cycle 3!


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, you can have anovulatory periods but I dont think thats the case with you. Sorry to hear the witch got you :( 3rd times the charm right? Lol


----------



## Rudolf168

Awww man...sorry to hear AF actually did arrive....but you're right....moving down to 40 days IS a huge improvement :) I wish I had that luck!


----------



## MINIacMOM

Hi ladies!!

Im 31, DH is 44... we have been ttc for months now, and we seem to be hitting brick walls.

I was diagnosed 2 days ago with pcos.... but I have some questions.

I saw the cysts on my ovaries when the obgyn did the scan. But I dont have excessive weight gain (a few kilos, but I thought it was just bloatedness), and af always come on time but the last few af's were shorter (like 4 days shorter) with more pain (a different kind of pain too). I also dont have excessive acne. Could I have the cysts with only one other symptom and would this still qualify as pcos?? I used to get functional cysts at least once every other month which were painful (I could actually feel them popping and I knew AF would come the next day) but these cysts we saw the other day are all like pinhead size.


Dr has put me on Inofolic, and DH and I are both taking Staminogro. Can I also take feminon with this?


----------



## krissie328

Hey mini... it is definitely possible to have no other symptoms and still have PCOS. 

Sorry you are out hippie it was looking so good. fx it happens soon. 

As for me I had some spotting for three days but it remained brown. So still no official af. I have never had my cycles do this. I got some back pain yesterday that is similar to what happened right before my last period. So who knows what's going on.


----------



## babyjla

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the US! Lol

Mini, I believe it is definitely possible to have pcos with not many symptoms. My mom has it, and af is always regular for her. She was never overweight or anything. The only problem she had ever was ovulation. 

Krissie, have you tested lately, just to be sure? 

As for me I'm just waiting to O. Nothing new to report :D


----------



## MINIacMOM

Thanks ladies! It helps talking to people who have experience with PCOS, because at this point in time I dont have much faith in doctors.

Is it true that you should go on a specific diet for PCOS? Is it like a low GI diet? Or a diabetic diet? Sorry if my qu sound stoopid - Im really new to this pcos-thing...... :dohh:


----------



## babyjla

Mini, I dont think there's any special diet that you have to go on. I'm not on any special diet, but I know someone who only eats gluten free & low carb foods. It just really depends on you


----------



## JL1363

Hippie - I'm sorry the witch got you hun, but I'm glad to hear about your cycle becoming shorter! :thumbup: I'm waiting on my ob to give me the ok for clomid as well cuz even with the met, my body doesn't seem to want to O on it's own. Fx that you won't have to use clomid and that this cycle will be your lucky one!!

Mini - I'm not on a specific diet either, I mostly just try to make healthy choices because I have a bit of weight I'd like to lose (which my doc tells me should also help reduce my pcos symptoms). I pay special attention to my carb intake specifically, but that's more because I found that my stomach will sometimes become upset when I eat simple carbs (ie: sugar foods, white bread, etc) while taking the metformin.

As for me - I had an ultrasound today to check my ovaries to make sure that I don't have any large cysts that might be preventing O (other than the smaller ones from the pcos) and they seem to be all clear :thumbup: I'm feeling a bit disappointed tho cuz my doc (RE) won't start me back on clomid until i do a full month of cycle monitoring (by ultrasound) at his clinic - which is basically ultrasounds done everyday from cd10-16 to see how / if my follicles are developing to O.... the problem with this is that dh and I are going away for our wedding anniversary for 4 days.... which happens to fall on cd11-15 - right in the middle of when I need the scans done, so my doc has cancelled doing this until my next cycle, basically meaning this cycle is a complete waste :cry: I feel so conflicted, cuz I'm really excited for our anniversary (we haven't been away together in soooo long), but I'm so damn impatient and don't wanna wait ANOTHER month to start the clomid! :dohh:


----------



## JL1363

Oh! and Happy belated Thanksgiving to all the American ladies!! :D :flower:


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: JL so sorry to hear the RE wont just give you the clomid!! Maybe you'll O on your own this month! Its possible!! Wouldnt that be so sweet to conceive on your anniversary :D


----------



## JL1363

Baby - that really would be amazing! I'm feeling a bit better about the whole thing now that I've had a bit to think about it. I really am excited to go away with dh, so I know that I'll enjoy myself either way :) I'm also hoping that you're right and that my body will pull itself together on it's own - I only started the met last month, so it could still happen. How long were you on the met before you started to notice changes in your cycle / how long did you take it before starting clomid?


----------



## laurac1988

I have been on met for nearly three months now and have already noticed changes. My cycle has gone from 36 days to 32 and then 28. My luteal phase is still ten days though :-(

I'm on 1000mg daily. Have just switched to modified release because the normal stuff was giving me tummy from hell


----------



## babyjla

JL, I started the Metformin on Sept 18th, 2012. Ten days later I switched OBGYN's & he gave me Provera to induce a period which began Oct 4th. I noticed changes from the Metformin right away. My appetite got smaller, like non existant. Weightloss without doing anything. & 35 days after my cycle on Provera started, I had spotting so I think AF was trying to come on its own which would have been the shortest cycle I've had for as long as I can remember. When I switched OBGYN's, my new doctor said if I wanted to become pregnant right away he would prescribe Clomid with the Metformin. Of course I said I wanted to be pregnant like, yesterday, so he prescribed clomid. He also said if I wasnt pregnant by my follow up appointment, he would up my dose of Clomid. My follow up appointment is tomorrow, & I'm obviously not pregnant sooooo :D I'm going to also ask if he will up my dose of Metformin to 1500mg. Which he was very willing to up my dose from 500mg to 1000mg so we shall see.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I tested yesterday and of course it was a bfn. 

My period has not come and I have had no spotting for a week. I don't know what was going on. I also took an OPK yesterday and it was really dark, but not quite positive. I have been having some pain in my ovary area, so I thought maybe I was trying to O. 

Hubby's insurance starts Jan. 1 so we are hoping to get him into the doctor and possibly a referral to the urologist to see if there is something causing low motility.


----------



## babyjla

Hmmm, that is odd krissie. I had spotting a week apart this last cycle. I think AF was trying to start on its own, but I took one provera pill since I was still getting bfn on cd 35.


----------



## babyjla

Hello ladies.

My doc appointment this morning went really well. I'm staying on 50mg of Clomid for the next few months since I did ovulate last month. I go back January 21st for a follow up. I also am being moved up to 1500mg of Metformin daily. My doc was a little surprised that I asked to go up in dose because most of his patients that are on Metformin ask to lower the dose. But since I havent had really any issues with it he said he see's no reason I can't up the dose. Also, I mentioned hubby's SA (the results were supposed to be faxed to his office & I never have gotten the full results). He said that hubbs is a "stud horse" lol. His numbers were perfect across the board, which was a huge relief because thats one less battle for us.

How is everyone else? I'm currently CD16 & not sure if I have O'd or not. I havent been monitoring it so much this mont, I've kinda just let it all take its course. I had some pinching in my left ovary today, & since I O'd on the right last month that makes sense.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi Baby, been ages since I was last here!

Glad to see you and your Hubby are doing well, your getting closer and closer to your bfp! Hopefully won't be long now. I'm not having issues with metformin either, think were very lucky by the sounds of other people's experiences.

Does sounds like your Oing, good luck!

Just thought I'd give a wee update. My first af on metformin has started this afternoon :happydance: first one since Jan/Feb time. So happy!


----------



## babyjla

Yay for AF on her own! I'm hoping that since I upped my dose AF will come on her own this month! Or not at all lol


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hopefully not at all, but for a very good reason! Fingers crossed!


----------



## claireybelle

*hey guys, quick question on metformin, how do i get it perscribed for me, i was on it while i was ttc baby#1 and i got pregnant, but then stopped taking it as the side effects got 2 much for me, but now we r trying for baby #2 i want to get back on it, will my gp at my local docs be abel to perscribe it for me? or will i have to wait endless months for a referal to the assisted conception unit? *


----------



## laurac1988

Gp should be able to prescribe it Hun xxx


----------



## babyjla

I believe a gp can prescribe it, but they can't prescribe stuff like Clomid. Atleast I dont think so lol


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

I know it's been a while since I've been on here. AF ended a many days ago and I'm trying so hard to stay on top of temps. It's been so crazy since my mom having her knee replacement surgery and then the kennel was busy and of course the pups. I've been so out of it:wacko:I feel like I dont have any energy left >.<

Baby - Glad to see your appointment went good:thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## babyjla

Hey hippie, it has been a while! Sorry to hear you are so exhausted, hopefully you'll get a chance to relax soon! Yeah, I can def understand how a kennel would be busy during the holidays! That would definitely be a downfall to that business lol.


----------



## laurac1988

babyjla said:


> I believe a gp can prescribe it, but they can't prescribe stuff like Clomid. Atleast I dont think so lol

Sme can. My gp can  think it depend on the gp


----------



## babyjla

Ohh okay, I didnt know that :D


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies!

Baby - I'm so glad to hear about your dh and that things are going well!! I'm on 1500mg of met right now (immediate release) and aside from a few random days of tummy troubles, I haven't had any bad side effects at all. Fx that the increase will be all you need to get your bfp! :thumbup:

Hippie - sorry to hear you're so exhausted. It sounds like you've definitely been keeping busy! How is your mom doing?

Bunny Boo - congrats on af!! That's exciting! I'm hoping the met will eventually do the same for me! 

As for me - I'm currently on cd10 and waiting to see if O will happen naturally with the help of the met. I finally had my saline sono today and it was super easy! I was SO anxious about it but my obgyn was AMAZING and totally put me at ease. Even better, I got the results of the test back on the spot and was told that my uterus is completely normal - no fibroids, polyps, or scarring (from my past miscarriage) :thumbup: So basically all I have left to do is the cycle monitoring next month (through bloodwork and ultrasound) and then my RE is going to prescribe me clomid to amp up my chances of O'ing. Dh and I leave on Saturday for our mini-vacation away to celebrate our wedding anni, so all in all I'm feeling in much better spirits :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks JL, I couldnt believe it! Not sure if it's because I O'd or if its due to hormones changing because of met, I'm new to all this!

Good luck with this month, hope you O soon! Glad you got all good news with your test and that your feeling happier. Fingers crossed more good news is to come!


----------



## we can't wait

I'm incredibly late on joining this thread, but I'm a PCOS + met (+clomid) gal, too. :)

I take metformin 500mg, twice a day. I'm currently CD17. Fingers crossed!


----------



## babyjla

JL, that has been my experience with Metformin too. I'm also on immediate release & I've only ever had a few bad days. Nothing too unbareable. Hope this cycle goes fast for you so you can start Clomid!! Or you O on your own lol thats always nice :D

Welcome we cant wait :D


----------



## hippiekinz

My mom is not doing too well, she's feeling weak all the time and in lots of pain. We have a 2 week follow up appointment with the surgeon this Tuesday, so will see what's up.

Speaking of up, my temps seem to be higher then the past 2 months when my cycle started? I wondered if sleeping under a heavy comforter is doing that? I usually knew when I O'd because my temps were alway in the 96 area and when they hit 97 something was O'ing, but now it's like 97 somethings with a few high 96. Maybe it's stress as well >.< I'm even debating if I want to try this month with all the stress and stuff going on. I feel so overwhelmed :(


----------



## babyjla

Awee hippie :hugs: so sorry to hear your mom isnt doing well :( I'll be praying she gets better soon! & sorry you are so stressed! I definitely know the feeling. I hope things start looking up for you soon. Maybe you should just let everything run its course for this month & see what happens. Thats pretty much what I've been doing & I've had other things on my mind so its helped me not think about ttc constantly. I'm due for AF sometime next week & I havent had any mid- cycle spotting like last cycle. So we shall see. I'll test later in the week & if bfn I'll calculate when I need to take provera.


----------



## hippiekinz

Yea, I've been so stressed so I think I'm going to just relax this month. I have a follow up with my GYN in Jan so maybe I'll see if I'm O'ing for sure and go from there. I may be put on Clomid if we haven't succeed by then and maybe it's for the best because like i said i'm stressed! *ugh*


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I had some light brown when I wiped today. AF is due around Friday or so, so I guess this spotting one week early is going to be a monthly tradition.


----------



## claireybelle

*Hey guys, my docs just put me back on metformin (took it 3+ years ago wen ttc) wen i was last on it i had horrendous side effects (bathroom department sorry tmi) does anyone have any tip on how to minimise the side effects? x*


----------



## babyjla

Hello claireybelle! I haven't really had much trouble taking it at all, but I have heard if you get ER instead of immediate it helps. Also taking the Metformin right before bed has seemed to help some people, though I havent tried either as I havent had any trouble with it. Just curious, did you concieve last time you took the Metformin? & how long did it take?


----------



## claireybelle

i did concieve, after 9months of it, clomid failed and i was on the ivf waiting list n only takin metformin n i concieved on my birthday lol :) i took my first dose at 5:15 with my dinner tonight n got bad side effects already, i hope i concieve soon so i can come off them again lol how long have u been on metformin x


----------



## babyjla

Oh thats great! Sorry you're still having side effects :hugs: I have been on Metformin since the end of September. So going on 3 months. October I started Clomid again, & I believe I did ovulate but got bfn. This month I took the same dose of Clomid but I havent even monitored ovulation or anything. Last month I drove myself nuts with checking my cervix, cm, & symptom spotting, so this month I decided not to do all that. I'm due for AF late this week, & I had some very slight spotting yesterday. So if no AF by Friday I'll test & if bfn or no af by CD35 I'll take provera again I imagine :wacko:


----------



## JL1363

Hippie - :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so stressed - hopefully things will calm down for you a bit soon. 

I have a question for all the ladies who have taken provera - I'm in a bit of a predicament. I was just counting my cycle days and realized that (assuming I don't O on my own and I will have to take provera at day 35 to induce a period) that will put me on cd14ish while dh and I are away visiting with relatives for the holidays - meaning I won't be able to do the cycle monitoring at my RE's clinic, meaning I'll have to wait ANOTHER month to start to clomid :cry: ..... So here's what I'm thinking - I already have the prescription for provera, I'm thinking about starting it tomorrow (which would only be cd17 for me), that way af would come earlier and I'll still be around to do the cycle monitoring at the clinic. I chart my bbt and cm so I can confidently say that I haven't O'ed, so there isn't any chance that I'm pregnant, so I can't really do any harm taking provera on cd 17.... What do you ladies think?


----------



## babyjla

I personally would do it JL. If you know you didnt O & there's no chance of pregnancy I dont see why not. I mean I wouldnt take it that early on a regular basis, but I dont think one time will hurt.


----------



## JL1363

Thanks baby, that's my thought as well. I'm gonna wait until tomorrow morning to take one last temp just to be 110% sure I didn't O, and then I'm gonna take it. Like you said, it's not something I'll make a habit of, but this one time I think it just makes sense. I did some searching online and found lots of women who have taken provera at cd16 as well and had no issues. How are you feeling? Are you still spotting?


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I'd definitely do the same thing for the sake of not wasting another month. I'm doing good, the spotting was for one day & thats it. It happened last month too about a week before AF was due, but last month it lasted 5 days instead of one. I've been feeling constantly wet & run to the bathroom a lot to make sure I'm not spotting or need a panty liner, but so far its just cm. If I had a 28 day cycle, AF would be due tomorrow so we shall see. I havent really had much pms besides some bloating off & on & a little back pain, so I'm thinking I may have to take provera again if I get a bfn. I didnt track O this month so I really dont know if I O'd or anything. I'm just kinda going blindly through it this month lol


----------



## JL1363

Hey Ladies, the thread has been pretty quiet so I thought I'd check in and see how everyone's doing. 

I'm currently on my fourth day of Provera (I take my last dose tomorrow) and then play the waiting game for af to arrive. I'm getting the usual cramps that I always get on provera, but this time around I'm also getting bad lower back pain, which is unusual for me. I suppose it could be a coincidence and completely unrelated. Any ladies ever experience this while taking provera?


----------



## babyjla

Hey JL, I havent been on much over the weekend & this thread has been pretty quiet lately. I usually get back pain before & during AF, so naturally when I take Provera to induce AF, back pain is one of the accompanying symptoms. Back pain is all I usually have with AF, unless I do take provera. 

I'm currently on CD31, & waiting on AF or a BFP. I havent tested because I can't ever remember to get one when I run to the store. My mind has been everywhere lately with Christmas coming up & my dog having a litter of puppies next week. I've put it top on my list of things to get next time I'm out, so if seeing it on a piece of paper dont remind me, idk what will :haha: I dont feel like this is my month. The ONLY thing that would make me consider I have a chance is I've had a lot of watery cm. Other than that, no symptoms of either AF or a sticky bean. :shrug:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hey girls, i'm on CD 14 today :) hoping to O this cycle but not sure if I will since this is my second month of metformin. Had an af last month so hoping its goin to be regular now! May be wishful thinkin though :dohh: plus my opk are gettin lighter.. Hoping it's because they don't work for me rather than the fact I may not O! Tryin to stay positive :)

Did any of you ladies get a 2nd af on time? :flow:


----------



## we can't wait

Expecting AF to arrive Tuesday or Wednesday... hoping the :witch: s stays away.


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, so far I havent gotten AF on my own with the Metformin. I've had two cycles on Metformin, & both times I had to take Provera. I'm hoping this time either the witch will show on her own OR I'll get the BFP I've been waiting for :D


----------



## JL1363

Baby - I don't normally get bad back pain with af, but I suppose this could just be an off cycle. Fx that you'll get your bfp!! We've all heard the stories of women who stop for a month and don't actively try and then end up pg - maybe this is your month! 

we can't wait - Fx the evil witch stays away!! Also, I noticed you had a bfp with clomid - how many rounds did you do before your bfp? (I'm hoping to start clomid with the met next month). 

Bunny- opk's never work for me. The only time I did get a bfp, I had spent TONS of money on first response opk's and tested twice a day everyday, and never even came CLOSE to a +.... I thought for sure I wasn't O'ing but then got a bfp - so it turns out opk's just don't seem to work for me - hopefully you are the same! Do you chart your bbt?


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL, it would be a miracle lol. & OPK's never worked for me either. Never got a true + opk, only some dark-ish lines that could have gone either way. & I agree, could just be an off cycle. Never know what mother nature will throw at us!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies.

No I don't do my bbt, it seems so difficult! :dohh: Does it have to be a certain thermometer and be the same time everyday? If its accurate in telling me when I O I might give it a go.


----------



## babyjla

I've never taken my bbt but I have heard it is the only sure-fire way to predict O. From what I understand you have to get a basal thermometer, & most people take it first thing in the morning before they even crawl out of bed to make sure it is as accurate as possible.


----------



## puppymom

You don't have to have a BBT - a normal one is just the same (many you can get with two decimal places as well). I chart using temps, and find it nice to know where I am in my cycle.


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - I know what you mean when you say that taking your bbt seems difficult. I felt that way when I first started as well, but honestly, once you get into the habit of it, it's really no bother at all. Baby is right, you should take your temp (I take mine orally, but I know some women take it vaginally as well) every morning when you first wake up (they say that the most accurate results are when you take your temp before you sit up / get out of bed, talk, etc). I do use a basal thermometer that I bought for about $15 from the drug store. I have heard that you can also use a normal digital as well as (like puppymom mentioned) long as it has two decimal places, but I've never actually tried it. I record all my temps online at www.fertilityfriend.com (which is what most women use on here from what I can tell), which helps keep everything neat and organized. The site is free to use and is great - it keeps a history of all your charts from your different months and notes trends in your temps, patterns through your cycles, etc. It also has a tutorial on taking / charting your bbt that is super helpful. Like I said, it sounds like a pain at first, but I personally find it easy now and such a valuable tool to let me know exactly what's going on with my crazy body - even my RE finds my charts helpful lol.


----------



## Aein

Bunny_Boo said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> No I don't do my bbt, it seems so difficult! :dohh: Does it have to be a certain thermometer and be the same time everyday? If its accurate in telling me when I O I might give it a go.

its nt so hard to note your temperature first thing in morning when u awake, and nt necessary you do with BBT thermometer, and yes time should be same everyday for accurate result
once you come in this flow, you will be useto :thumbup:

you can look at my FF chart, from June till October i had updated my record online, although it disturbed when i visit my hometown and didnt get a chance to take it :cry:

its 8th day up, my mensis nt started yet , anybody knows this delayed because of TSH medications or no??

, today was my last day for TSH tablet as i finished my 60 days course, on day 42 i go for TSH test, and luckily its level decrased from 9.2 to 4


i hope my coming weekend visit to Gyn should go on a new n positive way:happydance:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks for all the helpful information ladies, I think I will give it a go, it doesn't sound too daunting now. Would be so helpful to know when (or if!!) I O. Will definatley be having a wee nosey at people's charts!

Today is CD 15 and I had some on and off sharp shooting pains on my right side of my abdomin for around an hour and now I feel quite sensitive in my abdomin if that makes sense lol! Everytime I move or tense my muscles it's a dull ache. Not sure if that can be O pain, never felt it before. Might of had it last month but wasn't looking for it as I wasn't expecting af.


----------



## babyjla

Fx'd that its O pains!!!

As for me, I had a small amount of pink spotting this morning. & a tad bit yesterday. So waiting to see if AF arrives!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies... So I never did get a full period, just that weird spotting. I had some more spotting this morning on CD 65. I am hoping this means af is on her way. 

I started doing a low carb diet a week ago. I cut out all grains/reduced sugar for myself and that has improved my mood, energy and my blood sugars. 

Hubby is joining me on this so I feel more supported than in the past. I have read a lot of positive things on low carbs and PCOS so I am hoping it will work for me. 

I have decided that next June I am going to go back to my doctor (the one that is two hours away) since I will have the summer off to travel back and forth to multiple appointments. But with any luck losing weight/low carbs/metformin will help me get preggers on my own.


----------



## Aein

best of luck baby dear

Krissie thats cool, really when our lifepartner supports us, stand with us, we just forgot everything around us... May Allah bless all of us with lots of happiness and baby dust Aamin


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - Fx that what you're feeling is O pains!! 

Krissie - have you thought at all about taking provera to kick start af? My doc normally prescribes it after 35 days with no af (and after taking a blood pg test to ensure bfn before i start taking it). I never O on my own either and would have crazy long cycles without it as well. Good job with the diet! :thumbup: Hopefully it'll do the trick and help you O on your own! 

Aein - I don't really have any experience with / know much about thyroid meds - sorry! Hopefully you O / get your bfp soon tho!!


----------



## babyjla

Hey Aein, thanks & welcome back! I must have missed your previous post... I have no idea about thyroid meds. Have you called your doctor to ask? 

Krissie, your diet sounds like a great idea! I too have heard that low carb diets help with pcos. Fx'd that you'll get a bfp before June!!! :hugs:

As for me, spotting continues & pms has gotten worse. Fx'd AF arrives on her own, I already got this months prescription of Clomid filled :D


----------



## JL1363

I hope you get af soon Baby, so you can start your next round of clomid! Hope this coming cycle will be your lucky one! What cd are you on now?


----------



## Aein

baby dear, i didnt call Dr because tomorrow is weekend here in Riyadh, if af nt arrives, so surely i will visit hopital by tomorrow

my 60 days medicine course also ended, lets see wt Dr diagnosed and where my journey turns


----------



## babyjla

JL, I am on CD33 today. Last cycle I had pms & spotting around CD35, but it was dragging on so long I finally took 1 provera pill to get AF. I really want to see how long it takes to get AF with just the Metformin alone, but then again I dont want to wait past 45 days because AF can be SUUUUUPERRRR heavy for me. But I have really been feeling like I'm on AF, just not quite to the actually bleeding yet. My spotting has gotten *slightly* heavier, so we shall see.

Aein, I see. Well fx'd that either AF arrives or you get a bfp!!!


----------



## krissie328

I have considered provera but I don't have a regular doctor to prescribe it. 

So I am counting yesterday as CD 1. =]


----------



## babyjla

Did you get AF finally krissie?


----------



## krissie328

Yep the color is right and the flow has increased so I am sure this is it. Coupled with my recent pms and chills I have little doubt.


----------



## Aein

just for curosity i asked DH to bring test strip, so i did, very dark fant line but only one ehhh:wacko:

still no chances of mensis at end of day 9 :blush:

so tomorrow is a big day as my appointment with Dr, hope for da best :dohh:


----------



## babyjla

Glad AF finally arrived for you krissie! Fx'd you O this month & catch that eggie!!! 

Aein, good luck at the dr tomorrow!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls. I saw this thread and thought I'd put my story on here. My DH and I have been trying for almost a year for our last baby. Over the last year my cycles have gone to being only a few a year. My doctor did blood work and said judging by the ratio of LF to FSH that it indicated I have PCOS so she put me on 500 mg. of Metformin, going up to 1,500 mg. in a few weeks. This is my second day of taking it and so far so good...even felt like I had a decrease in my appetite and craving for sweets today:thumbup:Hopefully it means it is working and I'll get my cycles on track and get my BFP soon:cloud9:

Sticky dust to all of you!


----------



## Aein

Welcome bnporter on the board,

nice to hear about you, hope it will works for you, and soon you will get your af, keep updating n enjoy


----------



## Aein

confused :cry:

https://i45.tinypic.com/2pyyxjl.jpg


----------



## babyjla

Aein, that definitely looks like there's a faint line on that test!!!!! & I've always heard a line is a line! Take another one tomorrow & see what happens! Soooo exciting, this may be your BFP!!!!! 

As for me, AF arrived today. Last cycle was 33 days, & AF arrived on her own so thats exciting. I'm bummed yet excited at the same time. This is the first AF I've gotten on my own on the Metformin, but still bummed I wont be getting my Christmas BFP. Ohhh well, maybe I'll get one for my birthday next month!


----------



## krissie328

Aein I would retest!

Congrats baby on finally getting af on your own! That's very exciting. fx for a birthday bfp!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks Krissie! Its so hard to believe that after only 3 months of taking it my cycle is starting to regulate! I soooo wish I had started metformin a long time ago!


----------



## Aein

yea baby dear you are right though, but i am really v v much confused this time :nope::nope:

i visit my Dr tdy and i showed her my test strip and she said thats negative, also i got light spotting too and my dr said ur af started.....ehhh :cry:

moreover, dr said your eggs are not fertilizing because of PCOS thatswhy she puts me on metformin (Glucophage 500mg) too, will start from tomorrow. rest my TSH level test again done today will get report on Saturday, but hopefully it will be normalize now and Dr advised me to take Folic acid, TSH and metformin tablet in your routine now :dohh:

now what you Ladies suggest me, should i do another test in Morning or not?? even if i got my af too then?? :growlmad:

DH asked me to do test in morning np if ur flow started by night too, if it still came with faint line so aftertht we think wt to do next, plz guide me Ladies :nope:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats baby! That's a huge step!

When I got af for the first time on my own with met I was so excited it was as if I had seen a BFP :dohh: Will never take af for granted again!

Hopefully your BFP will follow soon :flow:


----------



## Aein

best of luck krissie

& for you baby i pray your all wishes be fulfilled as u wish


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies. AF has been really kinda off & on today. It really seemed like a light flow earlier & has kind of tapered off, although I think thats just because its trying to start. I'm still hopeful it will come full force tomorrow, & still counting today CD1. 

Aein, I think you should definitely retest in the morning. If you get AF full force, I think its safe to say its BFN. But if you have light spotting you could still get a BFP. Sorry to hear your doc thinks you have PCOS, the Metformin has done wonders for me in the 3 months that I have been taking it, & I hope it does the same for you!!!


----------



## krissie328

My af is being weird. It is so light. Usually I'm in the bathroom at least hourly but this time its twice a day. Not sure if its the metformin or what. However, my mood is unstable but I think it is stress related.


----------



## Aein

yea Ladies, so my AF started and today i count as CD2 

& also i started taing Metformin 500mg from today till next 5 days afterthat dose will double to 1000mg for next 45 days

so now i am on Metformin and TSH tablet, my TSH blood test will come tomorrow, i hope it will be below 4 this time InshahAllah

please advise me should i as Doctor to start Clomid cycle too with Meformin or not?? what you Ladies suggests me


----------



## babyjla

That is strange Krissie, but if you are stressed it can effect AF as well. Mine has been off & on, but with me getting AF on my I'm not surprised. This morning its back & the pms is pretty bad to fx'd it sticks around this morning.

Aein, its worth a shot to ask. I didnt have to ask my obgyn, he asked me if I wanted a baby NOW. I of course answered yes so he prescribed 50mg of Clomid. For me, I truely think the Metformin being along side the Clomid has made a difference. Last time I took Clomid I may or may not have ovulated most months. This time I'm sure I ovulated both months so far :) so I say ask. Worst they can do is say no, right? Do you ovulate on your own?


----------



## Aein

yea baby i completely agree with you, i also try to discuss with my cousin Dr to ask what should i do??

i really didnt figure it out about ovulating, nor m using any ovu kit, but when i records my bbt, it showed me ovulation date too, but m really not confirmed as Dr said your follicle eggs are nt enough fertilizing so if they are not mature so they dont be ovulate 

i am also amuzed my cycle was always on time after 28 days, but after living these 10 months with dh i feels it got disturbed sometimes 2, 4 and now 10 days up


----------



## Aein

baby dear, should i start taking record of ovulation?? should i use any kit?? or just leave it as it is going on


----------



## babymabey

Is anyone taking Soy Isoflavones while taking Metformin? I have been doing some research and it seems that the soy is basically a herbal version of Clomid. I am on CD 5 and taking it CD 5-9 has the highest rate of BFP so I was hoping to get some opinions before I run to the store and buy some.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello ladies,

It's been a while, I just wanted to say hi :) I didn't read all the posts I missed, but I will when i get the chance. So I guess I'm 3DPO? At least thats what my temp shows. I didn't use any OPK this cycle nor checking my CM or CP everyday. I just said as before I'll let this month go without worrying or trying until Jan 2013. I did if my temps are right BD 2 days before O'ing so there could be a slight chance, but I'm not worrying over it. 

Hope everyone is doing well :D


----------



## babyjla

Aein, if you arent sure whether or not you are ovulating then I think you should track it to see if you are. Sometimes ovulation prediction kits are hard to read, or dont work for some women, but its worth a shot & they arent very expensive. But I think you should definitely track ovulation if you arent sure if/when you are.

Babymabey, I've never used soy isoflavones but I have heard some good things about them. 

Hippie, good to hear from you :hugs: hope things are a little less stressed for you! Great to hear you are 3DPO, fx'd you get that sticky bean!


----------



## laurac1988

Go easy on the soy. I took it and had a 60 day anovulatory cycle. My cycles are normally 36 days and I ov on my own


----------



## Aein

just i study an article on Soy here, https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html

on many threads i searched out and got positive response of it, but should we give it a try or not :hugs:


----------



## Aein

owoo i just findout another forum here about Soy, may be informative for any of us

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Why does the tww drag in :brat:

I'm around 3dpo (if I even did O..) and this is my 1st tww. Can't wait til Christmas to test! To be honest I'd be happy even with af since this is only my 2nd month on met then that would mean my cycles are regulating :thumbup:

Hurry up bfp!!


----------



## krissie328

I took soy one cycle with met and ovulated tthat cycle. I believe I took it 3-7. I haven't. taken it since then as I am working on losing weight and health for a few months before jumping back into ttc.


----------



## Aein

thats cool krissie, here i take a start with metformin also, tomorrow i will visit Dr to collect n show her my TSH report, i will also discuss with her should Clomid will be start with this doze or no need


----------



## babyjla

Fx'd you get a BFP on Christmas Bunny!!!!!!!! That would be the best Christmas gift! I'm just glad I wont have AF on Christmas lol. I'll probably be O'ing around that time lol


----------



## puppymom

I am patiently(?) awaiting ovulation... CD 12 right now!


----------



## babyjla

Good luck puppymom!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

A Christmas bfp would definitely be an amazing present!! But I'd settle for af if I had to :haha: Just as long something happens! Don't want to be sitting around waiting and nothing happens :( Baby you will have to do some Christmas BDing then!! :haha:

Good luck puppymom! :flow:

Work night out tonight, am I right in saying you shouldn't drink at all on met? I don't really drink anyway just the odd one or two if I'm out with work. And I also assume alcohol is a no no during the tww?


----------



## Aein

i am in CD3 today with Metformin 2nd day taking 250mg morning and in night too, overall its going good ni side effects i felt yet


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That's great Aein, from what I can gather Metformin can cause a lot of side effects in most people. 

I never really had side effects either, we must be the lucky ones!


----------



## Aein

Bunny_Boo said:


> That's great Aein, from what I can gather Metformin can cause a lot of side effects in most people.
> 
> I never really had side effects either, we must be the lucky ones!

yes Bunny dear, yesterday night i also read alot stuff about side effects like nausea, vomit, diarrehea and specially if someone have kidney problem, so there more negative effects on them

but Thanks God, we dun have such any issue, just wt i felt rightnow, m going to urinate again n again, and dis is good sign as access insulin coming out from body which is main ourpose of Met

I also readout many threads where women saying they got preggo in first month while taking Met, good luck of them, i hope n pray we should get this too asap :happydance:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Met worked wonders for me, got my first af in a long time after 4 weeks on it :D Just hoping I get a regular 2nd cycle now!


----------



## Aein

thats v good Bunny, my af always came monthly but now a days coming with some days gape, so Dr said u've PCOS ,..... so Met started on its way


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hopefully it will regulate your cycles quicker then. Good luck!


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies, I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well! :thumbup: 

Aein - GL with the met! Fx it works well for regulating af and that it helps bring your bfp soon without any nasty side effects! Any news about your TSH levels? 

Bunny - Fx crossed that you get a Christmas bfp!! That would be amazing! :D

As for me, I'm currently on cd26 (5 days after finishing my last dose of provera) and I'm just waiting for af to show. I've got a few small cramps (which is normal for me with provera) but no real sign of af at all, which is kind of strange for me - I normally have it by now. I also had a weird spike in my bbt this morning, but I'm not reading too much into that because my cycles are anovulatory, meaning my charts always look really wonky. Hopefully af will come soon so I can get my cycle monitoring done at my RE's clinic and then start clomid!


----------



## Aein

best of luck deaf JL with your af, hope it will touch you soon

yesterdsy i cant visit Dr, as my 15yrs niece she was about to shot at Karachi by some gun mans while she was walking back from school towards home, so i was little upset till night while dh came and i make a call to my elder sister and ask all situation and got relax

today evening dh planned we will visit dr and collect TSH report, so lets hope for da best


----------



## Aein

hello Ladies,

i hope yours weekend must be going nicely with christmas preparations

here it very chilled after whole night and day in raining, i love this weather... but first time i feel nausea while on drive towards hospital, may be Metformin effect

so i got my TSH report and its in normal range now @4 , my dr told me to visit for follicles u/s next month on cd11, ehhh long wait but good at Metformin will take time to adjust in body and hopefully will get good results


----------



## babyjla

JL, hope the witch shows up soon so you can start ttc again!! Fx'd you O this month :hugs:

Aein, thats fantastic about your tsh levels! The nausea could be a symptom of Metformin, I only got it once but I'm pretty sure it was due to the Met. Sucks you have to wait until next month for the follicle test, but like you said, that gives the Metformin some time to work in your system. I hope your niece is ok :hugs: that has to be so scary!

As for me, I'm currently on CD4. AF has been pretty heavy the last 3 days, so I'm hoping it will be like last month & have a few heavy days then leave. I'll be starting my 3rd round of Clomid tomorrow, fx'd we catch the egg this time!


----------



## Aein

thats good baby, i pray and wish you catch your sperm on dis Christmas, hugs:hugs:

yea she is fine but too much scary and saying i wont go alone outside now, Karachi city situation going to worse day by day, Allsh bless my families dere always :kiss:

I'm also on CD4 today, i aso discuss with my Dr to start clomid with Met a nd she said next month we will run it after observing follicles :happydance:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck to everyone! Things are looking up for us all :flow:

The past couple of days I've lost my appetite, and I usually graze all day! :haha: So I'm assuming that's the Met doing its job, but I've been on it for a month and a half, it has took it's time! Would love to start loosing the weight.


----------



## Aein

woow great Bunny, yea you should control weight if you feeks its over, thx God my weight is under control else dr saying to reduce it, and i cant go away from pizzas n burgers


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, I think it will start helping you lose weight soon. I noticed I started losing some once I noticed my appetite was curved. I've lost 8lbs on just the Metformin alone. Not a whole heck of a lot, but I've only been on it 3 months. & that is with no diet or exercise added. 

Aein, if you are CD4 also, why can't they scan your follies this month?


----------



## Aein

Baby dear i asked Dr for this cycle but she said i recommend to give at least a month time to Metformin, else otherwise if you wanna take it, so take by yourself


----------



## Aein

one more thing , dr told me cysts will take time to formulate may be till 6 weeks, now i am also concerned should cysts increase in size and count too beside taking Met??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm trying my hardest to cut out carbs as the doc said but that's all I used to eat :( Struggling for ideas for dinners and also the run up to Christmas is not helping!! Can't stay away from crisps!

That's great baby, I would love to loose even a couple of pounds! Hopefully after Christmas I will.


----------



## krissie328

Bunny- I have been working on cutting out carbs. It is really hard as I could early nearly all carbs. I am going to take a break until after Christmas and start back up. I am going to start then with limiting my carbs to 50 g a day. Which will be really hard! But I am doing it to lose weight and control blood sugar. I find that I eat a lot more eggs/meat and that keeps me full, but it is boring.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Krissie -It's best to wait until after Christmas, too many temptations! Plus it means you can enjoy it more without feeling guilty. I try to fill my plate up with cold meats and veg but it does get boring after a while especially when your used to bulking up your plate with potatoes and rice. Never craved rice so much in my life since I was told to stay away from it.

I was quite surprised when I was told to stay away from fruit. I was quite proud telling the doc about the fruit I was eating instead of snacks but apparently there is far too much sugar in them. Feel like I can't eat anything now!


----------



## krissie328

Yea I think waiting for after Christmas is best. I limit myself to one piece of fruit a day. Which is so hard since I love sweets and would love to replace them with fruit. But I understand limiting them. It isn't so bad this time of year with the winter because there aren't a lot of fruits in season. But come spring and summer... lets just say I hope my weight and blood glucose is under control so I can up my carbs. lol


----------



## Aein

Ladies, if you are crazy about rice onething be noted try to avoid white rice znd unboiled too, apart from tht start taking brown rice, and normal rice if u wish to take just boiled them and pour all xtra water from them when they cook

Bunny really fruits have sugar, i dun believe... as we are just crazy to ate veg or fruits more ehhhh

my diet routine is very tough and m unable to change it, after breakfast i dont take lunch nor i feel hunger, nor u drink much water hardly 5 6 glass daily my intake, dh normally on night activities too, kike tdy he worked till morning 7am, so we slept aftertht, till 1am i will make breakfast so will take my morning medicine dis time after meal ..... m suck of dis routibe but get rid of it


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Never thought about brown rice. Might give it a try! 

It is hard to get into a routine and I feel meals take a lot more organising to make sure your eating properly. I also find breakfast the worst! Never have much time so need to have a quick something to eat. Started eating bran flakes but not sure of they are okay to have, feel quite bloated after it but I try and make sure I have something so I can take my met. 

Could not sleep at all last night! So very tired this morning and feeling quite negative and down about the whole pcos situation. But on the up side not long til Christmas!


----------



## babyjla

I agree bunny, it is hard to start a new routine. & the meals probably do seem to take forever to prepare, atleast some of them anyways. But I think the more you keep yourself on that diet, the more you'll get used to it & even feel better/healthier. I havent committed to trying it, I CANNOT live without spaghetti so I doubt it would workout well for me lol. I usually dont eat breakfast, but I do take my Metformin first thing in the morning. I wake up around 5:30ish & take all 3 pills then. I dont usually get hungry after that until 11am or noon. If its a weekend & I sleep in, I take it whenever I get up. If I take it later in the day, I'm hungry when I get up. Its kinda weird... But I have thought about *cutting back* on carbs, I just dont know where I would start. I'm not a huge meat eater, & veggies get old after a while. Hubbs HATES veggies & only ever wants meat & potatoes... So its hard lol


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I absolutely love pasta and noodles. I actually get so upset when I can't have them! Lol! I try to take a tablet at each meal but I'm forgetful and end up taking two at dinner. 

I really do love meat but I don't just want a slab of it on a plate, want different sides with it but veg is so boring! I often see me and my partner having different dinners which is such a hassle too!


----------



## Aein

noodles n pasta contains more carbs, bunny dear try to cutout it for sometimes

for meat n fish i readout to take it slightly steamed or fried with low oil more beneficial if you add sone green veggies in it


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I know :( I've done so well cutting them out but I always crave them! 

Might start eating fish, I'm sure I'll get used to it!


----------



## babyjla

Yeah, I just can't see myself not having pasta's. They're my killer for sure. I was losing a lot of weight when I was going to the gym on a daily basis, I lost 15lbs in 2 months. So I plan on going back to the gym after the new year. I think that combined with the Metformin will help me lose what I need to, without cutting out a lot of things. Preparing two different meals would be a hassel, & it would be a daily thing for me bc no way my hubbs is cutting down on carbs lol. & he shouldnt have to, he isnt big & thats what he likes, so thats what he'll get lol. I hate diets lol. & there's only so many options for veggies. With noodles, the options are ENDLESS lol. Good luck bunny  I hope you find something that works for you & isnt too boring!!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Gym on a daily basis?! I admire you!! The thought of a gym makes me feel tired :haha: I HATE all forms of exercise :( Suppose I don't mind walking but thats hardly exercise lol. I will have to start in the new year though, get the pounds off!

I feel like there is a diet out there for everyone and every condition expect us! There isnt foods in the shops that say "Okay for PCOS" :haha: I feel silly picking up boxes to read the back of them for the amount of carbs :dohh: Makes shopping so much longer..


----------



## babyjla

Lol, I really hated all exercise too until I started going. I felt sooo good about myself when I was workin out because I was actually doing something with myself. & I started having more energy throughout the day. I really want to go back, but with my dog about to have pups any day now & Christmas right around the corner I just really dont have the time. Hahahaa, I know what you mean! Dieting with PCOS is hard. Losing weight even harder. I envy the ladies with PCOS who arent over weight! But then again, I guess I'm lucky because I don't have the facial hair. I have oily skin & all, but no facial hair. & I would absolutely HATE that!!


----------



## minuet

Bunny_Boo said:


> I'm trying my hardest to cut out carbs as the doc said but that's all I used to eat :( Struggling for ideas for dinners and also the run up to Christmas is not helping!! Can't stay away from crisps!
> 
> That's great baby, I would love to loose even a couple of pounds! Hopefully after Christmas I will.




krissie328 said:


> Bunny- I have been working on cutting out carbs. It is really hard as I could early nearly all carbs. I am going to take a break until after Christmas and start back up. I am going to start then with limiting my carbs to 50 g a day. Which will be really hard! But I am doing it to lose weight and control blood sugar. I find that I eat a lot more eggs/meat and that keeps me full, but it is boring.


I'd recommend that you ladies check out a book called The Insulin Resistance Diet.
It is a really helpful way to control carbs when dealing with PCOS and insulin resistance!

You don't have to cut out carbs entirely, or even a lot - you just have to ensure that you eat them in the right amounts and with the right amount of protein.

The authors found that within 2 hours of eating carbs your body decides whether to turn them to energy or fat, so to ensure it doesn't go to fat, you limit the amount of carbs in those two hours.

It's really simple - a max of 30g of carbs every 2-3 hrs, along with 15g of protein.
For every 15g of carbs you must eat 7g of protein.


You don't HAVE to eat carbs that often, just if you want to. They explain how the protein works with the carbs so that you don't experience a blood sugar spike and corresponding insulin spike.

Whenever I try this style of eating I feel awesome. Lots of energy, no energy crashes, no heartburn, no constant hungry, less sugar cravings. 
I highly recommend checking it out!


----------



## krissie328

I have read that book. It is a good book. Hubby and I have decided we are going to follow the Paleo/Primal Diet. Geoff has some problems with wheat/grains so eliminating them is probably for the best. And to be honest I feel better when I am not eating them. But I am going to start after Christmas. Right now I just want to eat what I want and deal with the consequences when its less stressful.


----------



## Aein

so here my AF just ended, and my Met dosage changed by 1000mg per day

i am trying to get OPK here in Riyadh, so will try to use it this month if i got it


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby - I have oily skin too which in turn encourages my acne :( Hate it. I don't really have facial hair either, apart from the slightest wee mustache :haha: Hardly noticeable to people but I see it all the time! 

minuet - Thanks for the info! :) Will look it up and have a wee read. Will do pretty much anything to try and shift this weight. 

Krissie - Definitely start after Christmas, best to just enjoy the festive season and start fresh in the new year. I'm actually looking forward to getting healthy, I'm sooo bloated this month with all the rubbish I'm eating!

Aein - That's great, hope everything is going well and you get your bfp soon!


I'm on cd22 and (maybe) 7dpo and am getting really impatient now!!


----------



## babyjla

I dont have acne, but around the time AF arrives I break out soooooo badly. My whole forehead is bumped up like brail lol. Its sooo bad. I do have dark patches of skin, like under my arms. It always looks like I havent shaved from a distance & its so gross. I always wondered as a kid why cause I was the only one who had it, & once my doc diagnosed me with PCOS he told me it is cause from my PCOS. Sooo strange how there's sooo many different things that happen to different people. He said thats why PCOS is so commonly mis diagnosed because docs dont put all the pieces tofether for a proper diagnosis.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It is strange how many different effects pcos has on a person. I just remember when I first started getting af it was so irregular and painful so the doc just stuck me on the pill. Wish they had looked into it more but glad I caught it early.


----------



## Aein

yea bunny, at least we are blessful tht pcos detected so early tht we can fight with it

& soon God will shower babies dust on all of us, InshahAllah :hugs::hugs:,


----------



## babyjla

I always told my mom that I was irregular & she said it was just because I was a teen & it would straighten itself out. Obviously it never did, but when I started bcp at 17 it REALLY messed me up. Before bcp I got AF every other month & I weighed 160lbs. I decided to come off of BCP after gaining 75lbs, & I didnt get AF for MONTHS & MONTHS after. Thats when I was diagnosed with PCOS. I will never ever ever take bcp again! Everrr lol. It messed me up. My doc told me since I was already annovulatory the bcp just kicked my PCOS into overdrive. Who knows if thats true, but once I stopped taking it I quit gaining weight.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

My mum said the EXACT same thing! I will never go back on bcp either. Worst thing that I ever did. It completely masked my pcos symptoms for a wee while but then they slowly creeped back and my periods starting changing by getting lighter and would be a day later each month then when I came off it they didnt come back until last month after 4 weeks on met. Can't believe how much weight I've put on in the past 3 years


----------



## krissie328

I was told the same thing. I went to so many doctors and all they ever did was prescribe bcp. They make me miserable and don't change anything, just mask it. I am grateful more awareness and resources have come up in the last few years but it truely sucks. 

I have most symptoms. Which I struggle with a lot but sometimes it really is difficult.


----------



## babyjla

Its crazy what bcp can do to someone with pcos. My new ob told me that if I didnt like the way Metformin worked he'd gladly put me on bcp to control my pcos. I promptly informed him of what bcp caused & that I will NEVER use that option again. He was a little surprised at how serious I was but I think he got the point lol. I can't believe how much I've gained either.

I agree krissie, its great that they are figuring out new ways of helping women with pcos. I wish my old ob would have started me on it last year, I might have a child by now if he had.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Having pcos does get me down some days, can feel so low and down about the whole thing but mostly now I'm quite optimistic about it since there are so many options. I have lost a lot of confidence because of all the symptoms too.

Quite down this cycle for some reason even though its my first one! Just feel like getting af for the first time in ages was too good to be true and I won't get another one for ages.


----------



## babyjla

I know how you feel. I have my good days & my bad. Sometimes I feel like I'm seeing the results from the Metformin & it has to be only a matter of time before I get that bfp. Other times I think about trying the Clomid last year & the two miscarriages I've had & I just get down. I just feel sometimes after 2 & 1/2 yrs of trying, I'm chasing something thats impossible to catch. Ughhh, I'm hopeful since getting AF on my own this month it means good things. I know the Metformin has helped with weightloss, shortening & lightening my periods, & helped lower my appetite. I feel confident I have successfully ovulated the last two months which I wasnt sure of when I took just the clomid alone... So hopefully it all means good things for all of us.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm glad it's really working for you! And sorry about your angels. It is just a matter of time until your bfp hopefully not long now!

Hopefully I will get af (or bfp!) at Christmas. Feels like such a long wait.


----------



## Aein

baby dear, hugs

see in our culture we believe miscarriages is blessing from God as childs who abnormal in any sense God doesnt want them to come on earth, so just be calm and think God has written more positive blessings for you in near future

i wish n pray all times soon we all got good news, the time i just can imajine how happy we all will be how we celebrate that day, happiness n joy aroubd us very soob


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I always imagine what it will be like to get a bfp and how it will feel :) I always have a nosy at the bfp announcements and the bfp pictures :haha:


----------



## Aein

indhahAllah very soon dear bunny, & surely tht day will write down with golden words for whole life


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Our time will come. Just hope it's sooner rather than later! 

Have no symptoms or anything for either bfp or af but I still have 6 days to go


----------



## Aein

best of luck bunny, i hope for ur bfp arrive sonner but nt af , chillpill...


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thank you! To be honest I wouldnt be too upset of I got af this month cos that would mean the met is working and I O'd. Just hoping something happens rather than absolutely nothing!

A colleague brought in her 1 year old twins today. They were gorgeous! So broody now :haha:


----------



## Aein

woow twins i love to have too :baby::baby:

sumtimes i say my hubby,i wish to got twins, triplets or more in a go, so my all heart wishes will complete in a go :)

physically m nt feeling good this time, my af ended and our weekend started but so sillt i just got slipped in room, and trying myself to nt hit floor my left thigh turned badly, feeling so much pain and looks as fever is also coming :wacko::sleep:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I always say I want twins too! Would be amazing.

Aww hope your okay! Take it easy and rest and hopefully you will feel better. Hopefully you won't bruise or get a bad fever


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies :hugs: I would LOVE twins!!!! I tell my hubbs all the time I would absolutely love to have twins, he wants just single babies. I want 4 all together, so two sets of twins would be perfect! Plus they're soooo cute, & if I got a boy & girl first I might even decide to stop there. I was an only child & was soooo lonely growing up, so I really dont want my kids to feel that way. Even on rainy days I want them to have someone to play with. I want a big family, because growing up I had a lot of cousins & huge family get togethers. Of course now that has all stopped now for a million different reasons, but I miss it & would love to recreate it with my own children. 

Haha, bunny I get in broody moods too. I had hubbs put our bassinet & changing table in the attic so I wouldnt have to look at them anymore. I had them in a spare room & each time I'd go in there to do something I'd start cleaning & organizing. Wanting to paint & buy more lol.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Twins would be an absolute dream. The twin boys were great, so well behaved and sooo cute!! Couldnt resist lots of cuddles!

I realllyyy want to buy things! But think it would make me feel worse :( plus it might start a lot of rumours if I just randomly go out and buy baby things :haha:

Im only 8dpo (maybe) !! Hurry up!


----------



## babyjla

Hahaha, well I got a few things dirt cheap off craigslist so no one questioned why I bought them lol


----------



## JL1363

I'm with everyone else - I would LOVE twins!! Bunny, I those baby boys sound adorable. And I totally get the wanting to buy things!! We have a room in our house that is eventually going to be the nursery when I finally get my bfp, but right now it's just an empty room. My hubby wants to turn it into a second office while we're waiting but I won't let him - in my mind, using it for something else is like admitting that it's gonna take awhile to have a baby, and I'm not ready to admit that yet! 

Baby - How are you doing? I know you're taking Clomid, how are you finding it? Do you have any side effects from it? I'm hoping to start it next cycle!

Aein - I hope your leg is ok and that you're feelin better from your fever soon! :flower:

Bunny - Fx that your tww will give you a bfp at the end of it!! 

As for me, I'm on cd30 (9 days since my last dose of Provera) and I FINALLY had the faintest bit of spotting today. This has definitely been a bizarre month for me and pcos keeps messing with my body :( I've got my fx that the spotting will turn into full blown af so I can get on with my next cycle.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

9dpo (maybe..) and counting. Think I'm going to go mad with this wait. Just hoping that I did O and its not a waste of time!

That's great JL, another cycle is another chance so good luck with this one! I see what you mean about the spare room. I wouldn't put anything in it either, I just keep thinkin a bfp may come along soon haha.


----------



## babyjla

So far I havent had any side effects from the Clomid, besides ovulating :haha: but thats what I want to happen! I wasnt sure if I had O'd last month or not since I didnt track it, but since AF arrived on her own I'm fairly confident that I did. Now we just gotta time it right or somethin. Doc said hubby is perfect, so thats two months of O with nodda :/ I agree about the spare room too. I have one room that has like two or three things in it & I refuse to let hubbs put more in there. & we've been ttc for over two years! I'm still not ready to make that room anything other than a nursery!


----------



## krissie328

Today is CD 11 for me. I decided to do an opk because I have been feeling weird. It was almost positive. I am going to take another one when I get home at 4. I hope I'm getting ready to O.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I keep picturing what my nursery will look like and what themes I will pick :haha:

Good luck krissie! Hopefully that mean O isn't far away!

I keep trying to symptom spot but theres nothing to spot :dohh: Gettin a few wee things that can all be explained by other things :( Hate waiting. Have gave up hope! Time goes in quicker that way :haha:


----------



## sandyhen85

Hey All, I am new to this site and thought I would drop by this thread, as I also have PCOS and I have recently started Metformin.

I was diagnosed in August 2011. I had been visiting my doctor complaining of irregular cycles for about 5 years and it was only when I suggested PCOS that she sent me off for scan and it was confirmed. That same doctor then went on to tell me it was highly unlikely I would be able to conceive without treatment of some sort. She said that when the time came for me to start trying she would give me something to help. As you can imagine this totally freaked me out and I had to tell my partner that it might never happen for us. We were preparing to move to Thailand at the time, so concentrated on getting everything sorted for that and decided that when the time came for us to start trying we would look at all of our options. Well, February 2012 and the big move arrived, everything was going well and we decided that 2013 would be the year for us to start trying. I only get around 3 cycles a year, so we said that towards the end of 2012 we would start looking into treatment to try and regulate my cycles. I had a P in April, so when it didn't show up again in May we thought nothing of it, I had figured that it would be August-September by the time I got another one. In June I had to take some antibiotics for a UTI and I was advised to take a test to be sure I wasn't pregnant before them - We took one, but as expected it came out as negative, so I took the antibiotics. On Friday August 10th I started bleeding and had the usual cramps that I get with my P so figured it had finally arrived, but unfortunately on Sunday the 12th of August I suffered a m/c and had to be rushed into hospital for a D&C. I was never able to find out how far along I was, due to an awful experience with the first hospital I went to, but after describing the sac to the Gyno at the second hospital It was estimated to be about 8-10 weeks (It hurts not knowing for sure though) - I was devastated, all this time I had been thinking that I couldn't get pregnant and yet I had a baby growing in me. Unfortunately, I only had two symptoms and due to other circumstances in my life at that point the last thing on my mind was that I might be pregnant especially as I thought that I couldn't conceive naturally (I eat a lot of rice here and have slowly been gaining a belly since February, so a little more weight gain meant nothing and my hours at work changed at the start of August from 4pm-midnight to 9am-6pm, my body clock was all other the place and so I wasn't sleeping well which meant I was super tired.).

I have still not been able to move on from the m/c - I hate myself for not knowing that I was pregnant, but I know in my heart it was not completely my fault. My partner and I are now trying to conceive again and the doctor that has been looking after me here in Thailand has prescribed 1000mg of Metformin a day - I have been on them for 2 weeks and had the dodgy stomach a few times - the worst was when I ate lettuce at the weekend (will not be eating that again for a while lol) the only other s/e I have noticed is the skin on my hands has started to really peel - it looks awful, has anyone else experienced this at all? I am hoping that the Metformin kicks in and regulates my cycles, because I haven't had a P since the very start of October, so I can't start charting or anything yet - I am super scared that I am going to miss another pregnancy as well, so I have been testing every 3 days for 5 weeks now and I had a blood test done as well. Has anyone else heard that some people with PCOS can go through the first 10 weeks of pregnancy before a HPT will show up as positive? I am so scared to miss another.

I only joined this site this week, and I have spoken with a couple of ladies in the m/c section and I have to say they have been wonderful and now I have found this thread, so I am hoping to meet another group of wonderful ladies that also know what I am going through.

Many thanks for reading my super long story and appreciate any info anyone has on Metformin/PCOS  xx


----------



## JL1363

Hi sandyhen :wave: welcome to the thread! The women here are wonderful and super supportive! :)

I'm really sorry for your loss, going through a m/c is an awful experience :hugs: I also had a m/c in March of last year and my cycles have been SUPER messed up ever since. I haven't ovulated since the m/c and take provera every cycle to kick start a period. I just got referred to a new obgyn and RE, who diagnosed me with pcos and put me on 1500mg of met (immediate release) in October 2012. I had a few tummy troubles with met at first, but they balanced out pretty quickly. There is a slow release tablet that a lot of ladies here have had good success with without the nasty s/e. Met alone hasn't worked to get me O'ing on my own yet, but a few ladies here have had some good success with it. I'm hoping to start clomid next month (along with the met) to amp up my chance of O'ing and getting my bfp! Fx that the met will work for you and you'll get a bfp soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## JL1363

Krissie - yay for the almost positive opk! Fx you got your positive when you retested this afternoon!! :thumbup:

Bunny - the tww is terrible! What cd are you on now? Fx it will end in a surprise bfp for you!!

As for me - I FINALLY got af today, and she's a real witch this month full of super bad cramps and back pain, bloatedness, and mood swings - hubby must love being around me! :haha: I can't complain too much tho, I'm glad it's here so I can start my cycle monitoring and then get prescribed clomid! I have my first ultrasound this Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I'm 26 and have PCOS. I've done Clomid, Femara, and IUIs and we're at the point where IVF is our last option. While we save for it, I'm taking Met to hopefully make me o. I'm not insulin resistant, but I'm on 750mg of Met. So far no bad side effects, I can even eat whatever I want. But it's CD20 and no sign of o..l how long did it take to start working for you ladies?


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, fx'd you O!!! Good luck! :hugs:

Bunny, I can't wait for your tww to be over!! I'm hoping you get a bfp instead of AF! 

Sandyhen, welcome :hugs: so sorry to hear about your loss :cry: I have had two m/c. The first when I was 16 & didnt even know, like you. I didnt think I could get pregnant since my periods were so all over the place. The second time was last year, after taking Clomid. My dr told me if no bfp to take provera, so after waiting & waiting with all bfn's I took provera. Usually when I take provera I get AF 1-3 days after my last pill, but this time was different. It didnt come for almost 8 days, & was very spotty at first which was also odd. When I finally started bleeding I knew something wasnt right, & I we were traveling to North Carolina so it wasnt like I could do much. I passes the sac in a rest stop restroom :cry: I'll never forget my little angel. I feel horrible bc I took provera & I am sure that helped if not caused the m/c. So yes, I think its very possible to have PCOS & not get your BFP until 8+ weeks. & as far as the hands peeling, I have not experienced that! Just the regular upset tummy here & there.

Stayhopeful, :hugs: so sorry it has been such a rough road for you! Ughh, I hope the Metformin helps & you get that sticky bean right before IVF! Wouldn't that be nice :D Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome Sandyhen! Sorry about your m/c :( We are all here if you need anything though :) I hope met works for you, it can work wonders for a lot of ladies.

Hi stayhopeful! Hopefully you will get a wee surprise bfp before you do IVF :D I got my first af in a long time around 4 weeks after I started met, not sure if I O'd or not. I don't really understand the first af on met whether its just a shift in hormones that triggers it or if you O. I didnt expect it to work that quick so wasn't checking if I was going to O.

Thanks baby and JL! It's going in so slow! I'm on cd 25 and hoping I'm around 10dpo today if I O'd. Really want to test but I know it's too early. Please convince me to stay away from the tests!! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies and welcome to the new girlies. I tested three more times each getting lighter. I think I must have caught it towards the end. I don't know if I O'd. But with my other symptoms I really think I did or was about to. 

I hope everyone's holidays are great!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hopefully that's a good sign krissie and you have actually O'd! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Aein

Welcome Sandy & stay on this thread

Krissie! best of luck dear i hope so you actually got ur O

Baby! dear ehh happy you got ur af on da way, good luck and yea my leg is relaxed now lol

bunny! how its going at ur end??

I am on CD10 today and 9th day m taking Metformin, let see what will happen next, i try for opk here but i didnt find in town, bad luck for me


----------



## Aein

Ladies, i am very annoyed in telling you but seems i should share it with you might i get some idea, this time after cyclle and taking Met, thrice we did beding and within 3 mins i felt to go for pee ... although before doing sex i has no feeling.... wt should i do


----------



## whitelights

I don't have any personal experience, but wanted to wish you luck with your journey!


----------



## Aein

wc whitelights dear and thanks, might i get some precaution to control over it


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein - Im 11dpo and really want to test! Getting fed up of waiting. Been on met nearly 2 months now and the past couple of weeks my appetite and decreased so I'm happy its working!

I dont have any experience with your problem but Im sure its nothing to worry about, Keep us updated :flower:


----------



## Aein

ahaa thts cool bunny dear we are almost going on same phase and yes two months time counts for us, i can understand and will pray your journey ends with bfp very soon


----------



## Aein

hey Ladies just for a change, tricking upto this

https://www.babymed.com/tools/pregnancy-chance


----------



## Aein

ehhh wt a result

Cumulative Average Chances of Achieving A Live Birth


After 3 Months 8%

After 6 Months 11%

After 12 Months 16%

After 24 Months 25%

After 36 Months 28%


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks Aein, might test tomorrow since I will be 12dpo. But I just know it will be negative :(

I done that test and my results are just a little bit higher than yours but around the same. Not sure if im happy with them lol!


----------



## Aein

dont feel negaive bunny dear before time, just be positive, try to be relax and cheerful

just think about your family, enjoy coming Christmas and be happy.... hugs


----------



## Aein

see Bunny dear u are feeling depressed after 2 months, so here i am and my journey just started, i really dun know how but i just want to change this asap, you are alk europe side ladies, m here from asia pacific from Pakistan, and i really dun wanna tell you how my motherinlaw, my sisterinlaws and other peoples treats me, talks with me ask me ... just all ridiculos


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Ended up testing :dohh: bfn like I expected. Feels like I will never see two lines on a test!

Just going to concentrate on christmas and try not to think about it and just wait it out til af comes. 

I'm sorry people aren't treating you right :hugs: The pcos journey is hard enough without people being horrible. We will all stay positive because our time will come :flower:


----------



## Aein

hugs bunny, np its bfn this time will surely bfp next time ISA

yea u r right and i am positive too, i know my journey was sumhow changed from other females like in Pakistan

as when i got married, my dh was doing job in another city so he just came on saturday night and went back on sunday evening.... within 2 minths he came here in Saudi Arabia, so we hardly live 15 days after marry... after 10 more months on our first anniversary i came here also ... so now its gonna be 10 month we are together and i actual take it as my first year of marriage.... 

and when i came here i ask my dh to visit dr in firsg month but he and also my two elder sisters advised me to wait till 6 months aftertht visit dr, so i did ... and i think this was my big blender

my last visit to Dr she also said wait for one more month just we started Met from this month, so next cycle i will add up Clomid too... 

so lets hope for best n positive always


----------



## Aein

Ladies some useful tips i read sumwhere

DO NOT
Keep carbohydrate intake low, no more than 80 grams a day. For many it may need to be as low as zero.

Avoid foods that you are intolerant to.

Avoid vegetable oils to balance omega6 and omega3.

Avoid dairy.

Avoid grains.

Avoid processed foods of all kinds.

Avoid artificial ingredients.



DO
Things to help ensure adequate nutrition and recovery:

Eat organs.

Drink bone broth.

Eat oysters and other highly nutritious seafood.

Eat eggs (if well tolerated).

Take cod liver oil, magnesium supplements, and B-vitamins.

Get sunshine.

Exercise lightly every single day.

Eat lots of saturated fat to avoid cravings and improve mood.

Don&#8217;t eat anything that will impair digestion.

Relieve stress.

Reduce fiber (helpful for some women).


----------



## sandyhen85

Hi ladies, many thanks for the responses. I'm feeling like I should start doing a little more research into all these different meds, I have only ever heard of Clomid and Met, and reading through this thread I can see there are various options to choose from...If only we all had a crystal ball that would tell us which route we each need to take. 

JL1363 I am sorry to hear of your loss last year and that you haven't ovulated since......I've not done charting or Ovulation tests, so I have no idea if I ovulated before my cycle in October. Once I get my next I will start charting etc so I know where I am. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you start again soon.

Stay Hopeful I really hope that Met will be able to help you and that you might not need to go down the IVF route. I've only been on Met for 2 weeks, so I am still waiting for it to kick in for me....hopefully soon though 

babyjla that's so sad that you had to go through your 2nd m/c whilst travelling, I know that all I wanted to do when it happened to me was curl up in a ball in my bed and sleep, so can imagine how awful you must have felt stuck in a car. Im glad that you think the BFP can take 8+ weeks to appear as well.......although, it does concern me because I have been told I will need hormone injections for the first 20 weeks of pregnancy, so If it happens, but I don't find out until 8+ weeks does that mean I could have another m/c because I haven't had the injections in time - I really hope not.

As I mentioned in my last post I have been testing eery few days for the last 5 weeks because I am worried I might miss another pregnancy. I did a test yesterday morning before work, the control line appeared, but after 5 minutes nothing else did so I went off to work. When I got home later in the day the test was still on the side and there was actually a pink line in the 'test' window - I have no idea how long it took to appear though. I am still taking it as a negative, because it wasn't there within the first 5 minutes. I am going to test again tomorrow morning and see what happens - I won't be rushing off to work so I will be able to see exactly how long it takes to appear if it happens again. :flower:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I hope you get the result you want sandyhen :flow: Keep us updated!


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies, sorry I've been so quiet. My dog had her puppies on Thursday, she had 9 & we've been super busy with them & family. Just wanted to stop in & say hello! I'm waiting to O, should be any day now. :hugs: dont be down ladies, your journey has just begun!!! I have high hopes that you will get the bfp's soon!


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry about the bfn, bunny!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Definitely feeling out this month :( but now I'm really hoping I did O so that af comes on time. I'll be very annoyed if I waited this long and I didn't even O! It is only my 2nd month on met so I'd consider it an achievement if my cycle is regular this month :)


----------



## Aein

Hey all Young & Sweet Ladies...:coffee:

get rid of all tensions n worries this time

be Happy Smile, Cheers n say .., Happy Christmas to everyone :flower::flower:

spend ur event very happily with your family, lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:

do share event pics with us :happydance:


----------



## malgor

Hello,
I think this seems like a good thread to join in if newbies are welcome? I am 29 and was diagnosed with PCOS at 17 (after badgering my GP about my irregular periods) My main symptom has always been weight problems, I struggle to control my weight even with diet and vigorous excercise and have been taking metformin 200mg off and on for 3 years ( came off for a year after breaking my shoulder as had too much else to concentrate on with recovery hat year). Through constant vigilence I manage to keep myself below the obese barrier and the metformin helps with this weight control. My partner and I are together 6 years in February and decided to ttc in 2013, so I got my mirena coil removed on 21/12/12, and we are starting to try. I guess I'm nervous that I'll struggle, I've taken my diet back to a more controlled level (well apart from this month wth xmas and all but back to vigilance as of boxing day) and we walk our wee dog for an hour a day usually covering 3-5 miles and I rollerskate regularly so I'm trying to keep to the moderate excercise everyday. I'm hoping that this with the metformin will be enough, certainly when I keep my lifestyle at this level I have regular periods (usually a 30 day cycle so a bit long). Anyway we are just getting started and it would be nice to have some people to share the experience with, also my partner had an undecended testicle as a child which had to be removed when he was 12, no reason to believe the remaining one isn't in full working order but we do feel a bit like a 3 legged pony in the grand national. still, fingers crossed and my GP has a gynae specialism and is brilliant, when I discussed my weight concerns (worried about starting a pregnancy overweight) she was really helpful and not remotely patronising, saying that given my lifestyle, as long as I remain vigilant during any pregnancy I shouldn't struggle overly much, and offering a ob/gyn referral if I struggle after as little as 2 cycles. I'm so excited and filled with trepidation and can't wait to get started but also terrified I'll find out I'm too broken, I've only had 1 scan of my ovaries when I was 19 and was told my right ovary had distinctive PCOS appearance and was the size of a satsuma (nothing like a graphic radiographer :)) so I worry it's worsened, but well I guess until you try you don't know.


----------



## malgor

correction metformin 2000mg


----------



## Aein

Welcome in dear Malgor on the Met thread.... 

its v sad to hear about your PCOS story, but your struggle and positive approach will definitely result better for you vety soon

so now your cycle 30 days or less? how much dosage currently you are taken??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome Malgor! Thanks for sharing your story and good luck with your ttc journey :D I do hope its a short one and you conceive sooner rather than later!

We're here if you need anything and keep us updated with your journey :flow:


----------



## babyjla

Welcome to the thread Malgor :hugs:

Just wanted to wish anyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas  I probably won't be on tomorrow, so hope everyone enjoys time with their families!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Merry Christmas ladies :flower: 

Bfn and no af today, knew that would happen! But on the plus side I've been stuffing my face all day :haha:

Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Aein

woow thts great Bunny, i hope you all had a great time with family n friends

this year on Christmas couldnt see any social activies around as compare to Pak, although today was our Quaid's day, the founder of Pakistan's Birthday

today CD14 started here, i felt some light pain right side and over slight uterus area, dun know why
still i am trying to find OPK but looks as this time no chance, trying to feel O by myself and via BBT


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hopefully that means your Oing or about to O :)

I'm not sure what Oing feels like as I thought I felt it on cd 15 but considering I'm not pregnant or started af yet I guess I didnt O and imagined pains :dohh:


----------



## JL1363

Merry Christmas to all the ladies who celebrate! :flower: and welcome to all the new lovely ladies - thanks all for sharing your stories, hopefully 2013 will bring on lots of bfp's!! 

Aein - I hope your cramps were a result of you O'ing! I've got my fx for you! 

Baby - sorry about you bfn and no af. Hopefully you're just having a longer cycle and O'd late. Glad you're enjoying the holidays tho! I'm with you on the stuffing my face part! :haha:


----------



## babyjla

JL, I'm guessing you meant bunny & not baby as I've just O'd lol. 

Bunny, sucks for the bfn & no AF! Fx'd one or the other shows soon! 

I hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas! We had a great Christmas this year, it just seems like somethings missing. Its felt like this for about 3yrs in a row now. Everythings great, food, family, friends...but something is missing. & I know exactly what it is. Maybe next year we'll have a little one to celebrate with & make Christmas complete. Such conflicting feelings! Happy but sad at the same time :shrug: what can ya do right? Anyways, I'm laying around watching movies with my hubbs. Good wrap to a good day :)


----------



## Aein

JL, Baby... cool you all had a great Christmas time.. i wish someday i visit Europe with my Hubby and specially on Christmas and New era time, ISA :coffee:

Bunny last night i saw your reply, and altough may be i m about to Oing, i just grab DH and had Bedding :D
now relax for a day... rest God knows and he will do much better for all of us, cheers Ladies :hugs::hugs:

& yes Baby dear i always wish and pray new year brings lots of happiness for all of us in real means, to be mother is a dream and really a gift from God and soon we will got tht :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JL1363

Lol sorry Baby, I DID mean Bunny not Baby! Too much food from Christmas dinners makes my brain foggy :haha: I'm glad to hear you O'd tho!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks JL, starting to wonder if stuffing my face the past month has stopped the met from working :dohh: 

Good luck Aein!!


----------



## babyjla

Lol, no biggie  I knew what you meant! Hahahaa, Bunny, I dont think stuffing your face will make the Metformin stop working! Although I was aggravated yesterday that I fixed this HUGE plate of yummy food just to eat like 3 bites & be stuffed! I need to weigh & see how much I've lost over the last couple days. The Met has really effected my appetite, & the only time I really mind is during the holidays when I have sooo much yummy food to eat but not hungry at all! Lol


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thats great that its working! Its only been the past couple of weeks that met has decreased my appetite, could go ages without eating, was very pleased! But the past couple of days I've been stuffing my face with chocolates even though I wasnt hungry cos I was determined not to waste christmas sweeties :dohh:

On cd30 today and still no sign. Really thought it would be on time cos for a couple of days I was getting mild cramps and even though I can barely remember what af cramps feel like I was pretty sure it was them :haha: Must of been imagining it!!


----------



## Aein

today was really exhaustful day, 

whats going on here i felt mild cramps from right lower abdomen side to left, even while dishwashing i was hardly able to stand, aftertht we go out for shopping and i was just walking as someone pushing me to do so....:wacko:

i am little scary too this time as onother blog of TSH i got it level 4 is still not normal in America and onething i noticed different Labs have diff levels of their results

although m still on its medicatn but will consult my Dr on nxt visit :dohh:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hope everything works out Aein! How you feeling today?


----------



## Aein

Bunny dear same feelings today, even tdy i was really nt willing to come out from bad just rest and asked dh to slightly moved his hand over my lower abdomen area dun know is it site effect of Met or what :cry:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hope you feel better soon :flow:

I've been having what I though was af cramps for days and even though they're very light its horrible not feeling well so I hope we both get better soon! :(

Af still not here, don't know whats going on!


----------



## Aein

Bunny have you done your blood test?? how many days up now??

i am on Cd15 today so here AF chances are nil so early :(


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm not getting help from the doctors with ttc, trying to do it myself first. I'm to go back in about 4 months to see how I'm getting on with metformin but thats it so won't be getting a blood test.

Im not even sure I ovulated but thought I had since I've had an af on metformin already. On cd 31 now. Really thought my cycles would be normal after I got my first af but guess not :(


----------



## Aein

Godo luck dear, my prays and best wishes are always with you <3

but my advise see some other days if no af, then go urself to Lab and done blood test, no need to visit Dr but just for your concern, if you can do so, 

lots of hugs ,


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I think I'll test next week if af doesnt arrive but I highly doubt I'm pregnant :(

Keep gettin af like symptoms, like light cramps and feeling just sensitive and yucky but then I keep thinking it's all in my head!


----------



## Aein

inshahAllah you will got your bfp, sumthing when enters in head there must be some clue also dear and m sure till next week your clue will be clear n positive <3 :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Would love to see a bfp! But I'd be happy with af. Dont like this waiting around :haha:

Only have one cheap internet test left so I'd better wait a while to test.


----------



## Aein

ah yes i can better understand this word waiting :D

but seriously sumtimes i thought rather purchasing these opk, we should have any natural way to confirm our O , BBT and mucus note also not 100% accurate


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I dont know if I would have the patience for bbt and the fact you need to take it same time every morning before you get up. Wish it would just be easy! :haha:


----------



## Aein

yea its nt so easy but m managing it anyhow regularly :( hard task


----------



## babyjla

Hello ladies. Bunny, sorry to hear you havent gotten AF or a BFP yet. Dont let it bother you too much, I just got AF for the first time on my own with Metformin this cycle. The other two months I had to take provera to get AF. Aein, hope you are feeling better! :hugs:

I feel sooo crummy today. I have a sinus cold that has been kicking my butt for a few days. It started getting really bad yesterday, & today I've felt lousy all day too. I found out today I got the job at a day care center! I go in at 12:30pm tomorrow to fill out some paper work, & I'll be working in the infant room. I'm excited for all the practice I'll be getting, but nervous at the same time because its someone else's baby! :haha: I think it will be nice to work there, but I have a feeling its going to make me want a baby that much more. The good news is I'll be making pretty good money, so that will help with our savings & being able to afford a new addition! Plus, I could take my little one to work with me  I really think I'm going to love it! Now all's I gotta do is actually get pregnant!!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thats great baby! Well done, so happy for you! Seems like everything is slowly working out :D I love babies but I get worried with other people's in case I do something wrong :haha: I get worried about picking them up wrong :dohh:

I was just under the impression that as soon as I got one af that means my hormone levels were "sorted" and I'd keep getting them every month :(


----------



## Aein

woow congratulations baby, i hope your days will be more bright now - <3

yohooo m so happy dis time nt because we did BD, but my dh surprised me with advance new year n anniversary gift, ASUS windows 8 notebook, so here i will now plan to start blogging too now


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies! I'm very excited, but I agree bunny. Something about babies that belong to people I dont know makes me nervous. But it will be great practice, & I'm sure over time I'll get used to it. I'm really excited, the extra money will really help us with everything.


----------



## JL1363

Congrats on the job Baby! That's so exciting and you're right - it'll be great practice! :thumbup: Sorry to hear about your sinus cold - i hope you're feeling better soon! :flower: I've got a bad one as well and it's making me miserable. I actually took a sick day from work tomorrow because I need to go see my doctor and, most likely, get some antibiotics. My throat is raw and SO sore, my sinuses are killing me from my cheeks right to my ears, and I had a fever earlier today. Blah.

Bunny - I'm sorry your cycle is still wonky. I'm like Baby, I've had a natural af followed by months where I've had to take provera to kick start it - unfortunately with pcos it seems like every month is different :( The waiting is definitely one of the worst parts. Fx that you get af (or even better - a bfp) soon! 

Aein - That's such a nice surprise from dh for your anniversary! I've never done any blog writing but have been thinking about giving it a try now for awhile - I feel like it would be good outlet for all my thoughts and frustrations - similar to this thread :)


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL! :hugs: hope you feel better too. Seems like EVERYONE is getting sick, most people have been getting the flu so hopefully we're lucky & its just a sinus cold. I feel icky, but I'm hoping its gone in time to start my new job. I'd hate to be sick my first few says of work!


----------



## Aein

Baby, this is what m also thinking of, my dh said now you have lots of info on these Women issue so must go with it, soon m gonna make one n will share here with all of you too :)

tdy was v good day till afternoon, but before evening i again got same itchy feelings of pain, and it was feeling as af is just coming out, even i goto washroom and checj but nuthing just sum watery cum, and my cervix is feeling so closed

dun know why but my eyes are weaping, mind is empty, no feelings but.... :(


----------



## StayHopeful

CD 28 and still no O... Looks like Metformin hasn't started working for me yet.


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: how long have you been taking the Metformin stayhopeful? 

I'm nervous to see if I'll get AF again this next cycle. I'm hopeful, but I'm not too confident. I should be a few days past O, not sure exactly how many days since I'm not tracking it again this cycle. But I think I O'd, especially since I had O pains & ewcm. Guess we'll see!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on the new job Baby! That is fantastic news.

I have been feeling off the last few days. I am on CD 20. I have been feeling crampy the last two days and extra wet down there. I keep thinking I am starting and wake up panicked. 

Hopefully my body figures it out soon. It is days like this I really wish I could just have a normal cycle. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## StayHopeful

babyjla said:


> :hugs: how long have you been taking the Metformin stayhopeful?

This is my first cycle on it and since I'm not insulin resistant, my FS isn't sure if it will actually do anything to help regulate me. It's worth a try though! I go back again in 2 weeks for another blood progesterone test, if I still haven't o'd then my doctor will induce AF.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks Krissie, is it possible the extra cm is due to ovulation??

Stayhopeful, I started Metformin in September, & JUST got AF on my own for the first time this month. Each time before I had to take Provera to induce a cycle. I'm still uncertain if it was a one time thing or if I'll get AF on my own from now on. But I noticed a lot of changes from the Metformin too. Like a change in appetite, weightloss, less hormonal. I started noticing changes about a month after I started taking it, so it does take a little bit of time to get in your system. Although some people notice changes immediately.


----------



## JL1363

Stayhopeful - I've actually been on met since October and am just starting to notice some changes now (similar to the ones Baby has mentioned) - I've lost some weight without really changing any of my diet or exercise habits, I am less hormonal during af, etc. I however, still have not O'd / gotten af naturally yet since I've been on it, and lately always need provera to induce af. My cycles have been VERY irregular long before I started the met, so even then I rarely got af on my own (and when I did, my doc suspected that it was probably more break-through bleeding than actually af). Long story short, it took me a couple months before I saw any effects from the met, so don't give up hope on it yet! I still have my fx crossed that it will bring on af eventually! 

Krissie - I'm with Baby on the thought that maybe you're body is getting ready to O late - is your cm egg-white like? 

Baby - how are you feeling? Is your sinus cold any better? I was completely MISERABLE yesterday and so sick, but I went to my doc and he gave me some antibiotics that seem to be helping (thank goodness!). I did have to cancel my ultrasound appt this morning because I was still feeling so gross, but the clinic said it wasn't a big deal because I'm still early in my cycle (only on cd10). I'm gonna drag my butt out of bed and go to my appt tomorrow morning no matter how I feel! The last thing I would wanna do is miss too many ultrasounds and not be able to complete my cycle monitoring this month :dohh:


----------



## babyjla

I'm still feeling yucky. & I am soooo lonely lol. I just wanna cuddle hubby, but I dont want to get him sick so I'm staying away. Its driving him crazy too, but I hate when he's sick lol. He's such a baby, so I'm avoiding it at all costs! Good thing I O'd early this week, bc so far from Wednesday on I havent been able to breath outta my nose & dtd would just be miserable at this point!


----------



## Aein

hello Ladies, what are you all upto??

hope baby soon you will be out from this yucky sitaution :)

so as per BBT chart, today i am at 3dpo, ehh its mean sumhow i have ovulated and its the same day Bunny you said may be you are about to O ... o yeaaaah

i believe this is all because of Met for sure, now let see what outcome waiting for future:thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

Good luck with O Aein! Fx'd you catch that eggy!

I'm feeling a little better this evening. Still sick, but not as bad as I felt this morning. Me & hubbs did a little shopping today, & helped his mom take all of her Christmas decorations down. I'm ready to be home, but MIL is cookin dinner & a free cooked meal isnt sounding too bad right about now :D 

I've had a lot of cm the past few days. I'm sure its just because of the robitussin I've been taking. Its got the expectorant in it that makes the mucus thin out so unfortunately I dont think its because of something more exciting. Sometimes it feels like the idea of me ever getting pregnant & actually having a child is too far fetched to ever happen. Ughhh, I just hope this new year brings better luck to everyone!


----------



## Aein

Hey Ladies....

i know there's quite time difference between all of us... here just 30 minutes remain to click 12:00am....:thumbup::happydance:

i had a nice evening at outside with hubby, although i never seen any new year celebrations here in Riyadh city, but we just went outside in Mall, enjoyed shopping at Danube, dine in out and had a fabolus time...

i bought choclate box for dh as a love token on this eve, surprised will show him at exact time...:flower:

i wish u all a happy n joyful coming year and May Allah bless us witg dust of babies, Aamin :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I am still having that off feeling. It could be O but I really don't know. I am barely getting a second line on my OPKs. I have been having intense but brief pains in my uterus the last few days. I have no idea what is going on! I am going to wait it out a bit and if it doesn't stop schedule an appointment to get checked out. 

Even though its is only 2 pm here I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year! I hope we are all blessed with our bumps this year!!!


----------



## Aein

krissie, same pain i also felt on this cycle for about 3 days.... i am nt ysing any OPK but noting my BBT and it shows i O on same date when i was feeling pain, i hope same happening with you, good luck for u

here 15mins left... ahhh long wait just wanna hug dh , and give him surprise gift with wishes


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Aein! I will take that as a positive sign. I kinda think this batch of OPKs is bad. They have been so different from all the others I have used. Now if hubby would stop working so much overtime we could actually get busy.


----------



## Aein

yea krissie, we have to tackle with situation but in very relax mode

lol yesterday when i told my hubby we judid BD two times within my O time, so he replied so what once time in a week is enough, ehhh is it true??


----------



## babyjla

Happy New Year ladies! Me & hubby had a fun night with family & friends, & hubby is a little tipsy so he's been making me giggle all night. He isnt so drunk to the point he'll be sick all night but he is quite funny :) I didnt have anything to drink since I'm only a week past O & there's no way to tell if I'm preggo. But now I'm ready to rest, its 2am here & we are now home winding down. Hope we all get our little 2013 miracles!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sorry its been a while since I was on ladies but happy new year! Hope everyone is doing fine and enjoyed their night. I managed to stay up til like 2 minutes past 12 :dohh: Its 10am here now and I'm knackered! Good job I'm not back to work until Monday :haha:


----------



## JL1363

Happy New Years ladies!! DH and I had a quiet night together because we both had to work this morning at 7am - it was nice tho - we relaxed, caught up on some cuddle time and watched the ball drop on tv (then went to bed shortly after midnight lol).

:dust: to all in 2013!! :D


----------



## Aein

Hi all Ladies, nice to hear you all had a great New year eve with your family n friends

i am too much exhausted this tine, its 6pm here and i was busy in cleaning home since morning 9am,, specially kitchen with some changings, :(

and now feeling pain in backache and uterus side, ehhh feeling as af is coming although tdy 6dpo and 21cd, let see


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hopefully your symptoms are because of a bfp instead of af Aein :flow:

Still no af for me so I'm just going to concentrate on taking met and loosing weight instead of ttc. Quite disappointed really but I can hardly ttc when Im not having af :haha: Got a feeling it will be a while until I can properly start trying :( but maybe I'm just being a big negative worrier :dohh:

Looking forward to starting to eat healthy again! Had far oto much rubbish over Christmas :haha:


----------



## Aein

yea dear bunny let see where it end :)

best of luck with your af and weight loss plan, i bet you can do this within sum months

tell me can we do home test before 1wk of af date or should wait till 15 days up to af time??


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: bunny, don't let it get you down! Give the Met time to really get in your system. You've only just started in your ttc journey. But, focusing on losing weight & getting healthy is a great idea! It'll help keep your mind off of ttc, & maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised :D

Aein, fx'd that its bc of a bfp & not AF! You can test a week before AF, but you may not get accurate results. Its best to wait until your missed period.

As for me, I've been feeling fine. Just got over my cold, so I'm feeling much better than I was. I had some pinching near my left ovarie yesterday. I'm not sure what it was since I should have already O'd, but it was very annoying. I'm going to ask my doc about it when I go in for my appt later this month. Idk if it could be my ovarie hurting because of the Clomid or if it was just some regular cramping. I had some pms last night, but feel fine today. AF isnt due until next week or so, so I'm not sure why I had pms last night but hopefully the witch stays away this month. Ughh, wouldnt it be just a perfect way to start the new year.


----------



## Aein

yup baby dear, my period also due by next week, so will wait , lets hope for yearly surprise may be waiting for us baby <3

just now talking with dh, tdy weekend started here by friday so we are quite relax, i was saying dh while tears in my eyes tht last anniversary i thought next will celebrate with our baby, but.... just hope n hope


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - I know the whole pcos ttc journey can be frustrating :hugs: I also haven't had a natural af in months :( I think that's a great idea to focus on eating well tho. I'm sure we've all heard this plenty of times before, but they say that even a small amount of weight loss can really help improve fertility. I'm also going to try and really focus on eating well and get back into exercising. Too bad the gym wasn't more fun!! :haha:

Aein - if you're going to test at home, definitely use the early response tests. Are you able to get First Response where you are? I think they can test up to six days before af, but will still sometimes give false negatives if your hcg isn't high enough by that time. Fx that it'll be a bfp!!

Baby - glad to hear you're feeling better! Have you started your new job yet??

As for me - I had another ultrasound today and my doc says I have a tiny follicle (1.2cm)in my right ovary, so now we're just waiting to see if it will grow or if it will turn into another cyst :dohh: It is a bit exciting tho, because at first the doc was thinking that I wouldn't get a follicle at all this month. If it keeps growing then I may just O on my own this month!


----------



## Aein

Hey JL, welcoma back on thread, hope follicle get mature enough, hugs

i am in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, here it is very difficult to findout but will searchout online, may be some Whites store having it, i am feeling very lazy and pain in my pelvic area or lower abdomen just to avoid painkiller i ate boiled egg to relief it, i hope it gets ok :(


----------



## babyjla

Aein, I know the feeling too well. We've been hoping to celebrate our anniversary & holidays with a little one for a long time :(

Jl that is soooo exciting about the follicle! Fx'd you O on your own!! I havent started my new job yet, I should start Monday. I had a background check done this Monday & so long as the results are back by the weekend I should start on Monday morning! I'm excited to start, but also nervous at the same time. Ahhh!


----------



## StayHopeful

Has anyone else had dizziness as a side effect on Metformin? It's not severe, but it happens several times a day (especially when I stand up quickly) and I get carsick easily too, which never used to happen.


----------



## krissie328

StayHopeful... I have been getting dizzy spells that last week or so. I am not sure if it is related to the met or something else. I have just been feeling off. I took a test this morning and it was BFN. So I don't know what is going on with me. I am hoping it passes soon.


----------



## babyjla

Stayhopeful, I too went through a spell where I had dizziness when I stood up too quickly. Metformin can depleat certain vitamins in your body which can cause dizziness. I was getting dizzy spells & started taking B12 suppliments & it went away. B12 is one of the vitamins met can depleat


----------



## Leylalou

Hey people! I have been taking Metformin since 2008 - after three months of taking my cycles regulated to somewhere near normal and our daughter was conceived.

On the drug. - my dosage is 1500mg a day but I only take 1000mg. Really this is because I'm rubbish at remembering to take it and in the beginning the diarrhoea was pretty nasty and two tabs were enough.
I lost about 2 stone, kind of went off food a bit, no bad thing and it worked. 
I wanted to stress to you that the bad tummy DOES NOT last forever. Take it regularly and it should clear up after two weeks, if you are on 500mg I'm thinking that's one tab a day and potentially you may introduce a higher dosage in future.

I didn't experience heartburn, just the symptoms already mentioned. 
Stick with it, I have a diabetic friend who had the same problem but is now used to it.

Best of luck X


----------



## krissie328

Baby thanks for the info. I have not been taking my vitamins the last two weeks because I cannot seem to remember them in the morning and if I take them in the afternoon I don't sleep.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies! :flow:

Baby - Glad your feeling better, keep us updated with your doc appointment! Hoping what you're feeling is for a good reason! Would definitely be the best way to start 2013!!

JL- Good luck! Thats seems promising! 

Leylalou -Thanks for the positive story! Makes me feel a lot better :) 

Healthy eating starts today!! Always find breakfast really hard cos I always want something quick :dohh: Random question, is branflakes okay to have?? :haha:


----------



## babyjla

Thanks for sharing your story leylalou! A positive outcome from taking Metformin is one we always like to hear!  

Krissie, you're welcome! I'll have to ask my bnb buddy which ones are the key ones that can cause lightheadedness. She's done a lot of research on things like this, & she mentioned B12 being a big one. As soon as I took the B12 the dizzyness backed off, & after 2 days of taking it, it was gone. Of course I had REALLY hoped I was getting lightheaded from being preggo, but atleast there was a fix for it, for me anyway! 

Bunny, thanks! :) I hope so too, but its been SOO long it just doesnt seem possible. My doc appt is at the end of the month, & with me starting my new job I may have to push it back a few days just to have an earlier time. Ugh. Good thing doc gave me enough Clomid to last until Feb if need be! I told hubby that IF I'm not preggo & AF doesnt show on her own this month, I'm not taking Provera until after my bday. :haha: its only 6 days after when I should start, so it wont be terrible for me to wait. & there's just somethin about if I dont absolutely HAVE to have AF on my bday, I dont WANT to have her. If I have to have morning sickness however, lets do ittttt lol


----------



## Aein

baby dear, accept my advance wishes for your birthday, hugs

Bunny, just reading some articles i foubd this to share here with all of you

Food Allowed, CEREALS Wheat flakes, bran flakes, bran, oatmeal, barley, whole wheat bread, multi-grain bread, wheat germ, puffed wheat, whole wheat products such as pasta, macaroni & tortillas, rye, sorghum, semolina.

Food Avided, Refined wheat products such as bread, noodles, pasta, tortillas, puff, pizza, rice, puffed rice, arrowroot, sago


Welcome Leyla dear, really now feeling more positive with full strength after reading your post, stay blessed always


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks very much Aein! That helps a lot :flow: I have to add raspberries to my branflakes to make them taste nicer :blush:

I know we've spoke a bit about side effects but (another!) quick question :haha: can met cause af type cramps? :wacko: I had them sometimes when I was in what I thought was my tww but I could put them down to my mind playing tricks but I've been feeling them again lately like in the past week and even more especially yesterday and today. It was just like af cramps and was quite sore and lasted maybe a minute and only happend like twice in a day but that's my what I usually get when I have af. I'm pretty certain it's not af though :(


----------



## Bunny_Boo

baby- I would hate af on my birthday!! I'm sure 6 days wouldnt make a difference but it definitely would make your birthday better if you didnt have af! Even better if it was morning sickness ;) You doing anything nice for your birthday?


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies! 

Bunny, I'm not sure about the AF like cramps, but I do know that I have real sharp pinching pains near my ovaries. Its usually around O time, and a week or so after. Not sure why it happens after O though... :shrug: Thats if I am even Oing. I'm sure I did last month bc I got AF on my own, but we'll see. I think for my bday we're going to go out to dinner (me & hubbs), & we'll do cake & stuff with my family & then his. Other than that I doubt we'll be doing anything since I have work the next day lol. 

I've still been feeling really tired over the course of about a week. I just feel tired all day, even after gettin the same amount of sleep. I've got my fx'd its a good sign, but I'm still fairly doubtful. Ughh, tww hurry up!


----------



## Aein

yea Bunny, i had same feelings this month like baby's saying, light pinches from left to right and also in pelvic area, and also i observe that this time after 5 days of O at dpo6 & 7 i can still remember how i soend that evening till next day morning, and onething i noted, you can see in my chart, temperature sudden rise at dpo7 morning

we can just hope and see what God has written for us, today evening i was too much depressed i dont wanna be but dont know why i wept, i am just thinking we are still finding our way to look for our future which is nil till yet, my dh is elder son at home, too much responsibilities over his shoulders, offcourse me as his wife, his parents home in Azad Kashmir, Sisters marriages, brother study.... here i just thought how can i identify our path, and just one light comes with a baby soon....

i heartily wish n pray this year brings reall meanings of happiness for all of us Girls, hugs to all


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That sounds good baby. I love birthdays, I'm like a big kid :haha: Shame about work the next day but I'm sure you will still have a great day.

I had another af type cramp earlier so don't know whats going on. When I got one this morning I was driving at the time so I definitely didn't make it up since I was trying to concentrate on driving :dohh: I have had the odd twinge too but no doubt I did make that up in my head :haha: 

Sorry that you're feeling down Aein, I've been feeling like that lately. Its horrible to feel so down and upset about something we don't have much control over. We are all here if you need anything. :flow:


----------



## Aein

Awww bunny dear thank you so much, no doubt on this thread when we talk and discussed every worries fly out, love you all my dears <3

i hope now you are feeling better with crampy thingie :flower:

come here and join me , i just make a traditional sweet dish called as LAB E SHEREEN ( i.e. sweet lips)


----------



## Leylalou

No worries, it will come, just try to relax- so hard, I know!

X


----------



## Aein

Leyla how long you were diagnosed with PCOS, what medications you used in all period till your BFP and anyother dietery, excercise thingie or not??


----------



## babyjla

Aein, sorry to hear you are feeling down :hugs: 2013 will be our lucky year, for all of us!

Bunny, yeah it will suck to have work the next day. BUT, my shift will be from 11am-6pm so atleast I'll get to sleep in! What CD are you on? Maybe AF is trying to start?? 

I took a 2hr nap today & felt wonderful afterwards. I still dont know why I'm so sleepy but whatever! Its only 6pm now & I could go to sleep lol. Fx'd its because of a sticky bean


----------



## StayHopeful

I o'd! I've been charting my bbt and it started to rise, I went in for bloodwork today and my progesterone showed I o'd. It's only 3.4 so the doc thinks it was very recently, we dtd tues and yesterday. Now I'll start progesterone supplements and say a prayer for a sticky bean!


----------



## babyjla

Good luck stayhopeful!!!


----------



## Aein

woow good news stayhopeful dear, best of luck

yea baby i really widh you just catchup the little bean <3

for me i am amuzed this morning i take BBT and lol my O day i.e. was showing on CD15 now changes to CD21... ehhh dun know why its changes and whats going on, lol anyways my AF expected nearly in coming week, let see


----------



## babyjla

Hmmm, that is strange Aein! I dont know anything about temps so I can't offer any opinion, but seems odd!


----------



## Aein

yea baby dear, actually it takes at least 3 high temperature as comoare to cover line and indicates O, now may be O around CD15 to CD21 , m sure in between


----------



## krissie328

Good luck stayhopeful!! I hope you get your sticky bean!

Baby- I hope all your sleepiness results in a sticky bean for you as well!! 

I on the other hand started spotting this morning. Which I won't be upset about as it is means my last cycle was 28 days. And that is super exciting to me!


----------



## Aein

woow thats cool krissie, at least you got your AF fxd.... best of luck


----------



## JL1363

Krissie - yay for a 28 day cycle!! :thumbup:

Stayhopeful - Fx that you have a bfp with a sticky bean!! :)

Bunny - I definitely have af-like cramps earlier in my cycle that I'm assuming are from the met (I never really had them before I started taking it). Hopefully for you tho, it's a sign that af is on the way and that your cycles are regulating!

Aein - I chart my bbt, but unfortunately I have anovulatory cycles, so I'm not that experienced with what a chart looks like when you actually O :haha: Hopefully your 
timing was good for dtd and you get a bfp this month!!

Baby - all that tiredness sounds encouraging! What cd are you on? And Happy early Birthday!! :flower:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck stayhorpeful! How exciting :D!!

That's great Krissie, glad its regulating for you! :flow:

Baby, I'm on cd40 :'(

JL, thanks for your experience, really helps! I do think it's the met unfortunately :( feel quite down that I haven't had af yet as I got it last time less than 4 weeks after I started met!


----------



## StayHopeful

Bunny, I've had AF like cramps this whole cycle. They're more mild than AF like cramps, but the same sort of thing. I actually thought maybe I had o'd several times before I actually did. Not sure yet what it will be like now.


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein, I take my bbt too but I'm not sure with your chart, you definitely had it rise in two different spots. Did you have any other o symptoms either time, like cramps or ewcm?


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, thank you!! I hope AF shows for you, 28 days is a perfect cycle!!

Jl, thank you!!! I'm on CD 24, last cycle was 33 days so hopefully I'll have an idea of something soon! I need to buy some tests, I guess I'll wait & see if AF shows up. If not I'll go buy some & test, but I think I'll wait until after my birthday. That way if I get a BFN, it wont ruin my bday.

Bunny :hugs: CD40 isnt terrible! Have you taken anymore tests?? Is it possible you're preggo?


----------



## Aein

StayHopeful said:


> Aein, I take my bbt too but I'm not sure with your chart, you definitely had it rise in two different spots. Did you have any other o symptoms either time, like cramps or ewcm?


yea stay dear on CD14 till 16 i was with cramps and really was in pain too, on third day when i noted BBT it shows my O on CD15, its mean as per my crampy situation it was real O that time

but now when it turns to CD21 lol m just amuzed coz i dun have such feeling this time, and yes one day after i was tired because of i did all home cleanibg work alone


----------



## Aein

I am CD25 today, let see AF when start may be early this time.... may be quite late


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks stayhopeful, it probably is just my body getting used to the met.

I took a test on January 2nd and it was negative :( guess I'm just having a long cycle this month :( My first cycle got my hopes up! :haha:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Okay ladies, I take back my negativity. AF arrived like ten mins ago! :haha: so excited! Instead of getting AF around Christmas I take it I o'd around then? I did have light cramps but thought it was in my head cos I wanted AF but maybe o pains? Not a clue! But I'm so happy! How sad of me :haha:


----------



## Aein

woow cool Bunny dear and congrats with your AF... yes so funny if us sometimes we think sumthing else and in reality happens sumthing else .. good luck dear


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thank you! Hoping the next cycle won't be as long so not sure when I will o. Might buy lots of opks and do one everyday :wacko:


----------



## babyjla

Yaaaaaaay bunny!! Soo happy for you! So glad to hear AF finally showed! So funny how sometimes we're excited to even get AF bc we dont usually get her on our own lol. 

I start my job today, & it is going to be a LOOOOOONG stinkin day for me. I was up practically all night not feeling well. After I just got over a cold, I think I now have the stomach bug thats been going around here. My BIL said he had it about a week ago & felt sick to his stomache all day. Well, since I laid down to go to bed last night I've been that way. I tried eating a little something this morning to see if that'd help but it didnt. In fact it may have made it worse. :dohh: of course this happens my first day of work! Ughh. I guess I can't help if they send me home for being too sick to work, but I for sure wont be calling in on my very first day! ughh, wish me luck ladies!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck baby! I hope you have a good first day.

I am back to work today after a lovely two week break. Hopefully the students will be nice.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks baby! I know it's very strange, but so glad she showed! Good luck at work, hope you feel better. Nothing worse than being ill :( 

I'm the same Krissie, the two week holiday went too quick! Back to reality unfortunately :(


----------



## Aein

best of luck baby, do update us your first day experience around little angels okkk <3


----------



## Aein

I am on DPO13 today and CD27 ... i just take this test if having CD28 this month may be ( assumed fom O date) i can feel this light line which came within 5 minutes of test...:wacko:

now i am thinking to wait till CD29 if AF not started will test again, what you ladies suggests me?? today test i take in day time :haha::winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0345.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurac1988

That is positive Hun!


----------



## krissie328

It looks positive to me.


----------



## Aein

I am not sure about as its v light, may be i wait some days and test back early morning if AF not came on its way


----------



## laurac1988

Any line is a positive test Hun. Fingers crossed this is your BFP xxxx


----------



## Aein

laurac1988 said:


> Any line is a positive test Hun. Fingers crossed this is your BFP xxxx

yes i do believe too laurac, but last month i also got a line but next day AF started.... may be because we did BD that night, or may be something else... 

ahh just wait for some more days, may be God has written sumthing good for all of us Ladies :happydance::hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

I have everything crossed for you that this is your sticky baby xxxx


----------



## Aein

thanks much dear, i hope and pray for this also, may be my wish to have a baby on this anniversary is about to fulfill <3

today i also get good news that my brothers wives are also preggo
wooow so cool if this year is going to be NEW BABIES YEAR


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh that would be lovely!


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - yay for af!! That is awesome!! :thumbup: I totally understand being excited - it's been months since I've o'd naturally and I feel like when it actually happens I'll be as excited as if I were to get a bfp :haha:

Aein - that looks like a positive to me!!! :happydance: That's so exciting!! When will you retest / go to the doctor to check?!?


----------



## Aein

Hey JL, how are you doing gal, and why are you feeling sick, huh

I will wait 2 more days if no AF so surely retest at hone first, afterhat will decide what to do next... or may be AF touches me before


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck Aein!!!! How exciting! :D Keep us updated!! Have you had any symptoms or anything?? :)


----------



## Aein

Bunny, i didnt felt anything yet just left breasts pains when dh touches it, lol i just scramed that time and he asking, it didnt hurt you before, why now.... but this also be af symtom too.... 

last week some cramps and tiredness, which i felt and shared here too, thats it...


----------



## Bunny_Boo

They always say early pregnancy symptoms are like af symptoms so here's hoping!!


----------



## Aein

yea Bunny i didnt check bfp in previous months cycles, although 2 to 3 times my days were up, i also noted a thing, if my date go up, and we do BD, surely next day my AF comes, i really not understand why this happens

but this month i am also taking care of it, its 6th day today we didn't do BD, nor we do till AF or anything else clears


----------



## Bunny_Boo

When you taking another test?


----------



## Aein

CD27 started today, so i am thinking to wait another 2 or 3 days and retest again in early morning  

what do you say Bunny??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Test everyday I'm impatient :haha:


----------



## Aein

lolz Bunny, okay but after a day will do okay


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck :happydance: Update us as soon as you can :thumbup:


----------



## Aein

sure Bunny, you Ladies did heard about FanBox?.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

What's that Aein?


----------



## babyjla

Aein, that test doesnt look very light! It def looks positive to me, & I agree with laura, a line is a line! I think it is positiveeeeee!!

Thanks everyone, my first day went good. I wasnt in the infant room because someone called out, but I was in the "creeper" room which is babies that are crawling/walking. They were so loving and sweet, it really made me wish I had a baby when I left there today... One little boy fell down & bumped his head & I held him & he just laid his little head on my shoulder & gave me the biggest hug. It was so sweet :) it was a good day though, besides me not feeling well.


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein, looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I'm so excited for you!! And I agree with Bunny - I'm too impatient to wait, test again asap!! :haha: I'm doing well, dh and I are just visiting with some of my famly on the east coast, which is why I've been away from the thread for a few days. We get back home on Wednesday night and I have another ultrasound on Thursday morning to see how the follie in my right ovary is doing. I will keep you updated :) Oh - and my status says I'm sick because I'm STILL getting over my pesky sinus infection. I'm hoping that once I return home and back to my normal routine that I'll start to feel a bit better. I also just finished my antibiotics today so hopefully I'll feel better soon! 

Baby - I'm so glad that your first day went well... Is it possible that your stomach problems are a preggo symptom? That combined with your tiredness may be the sign of a bfp coming your way! I have my fx for you!!!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL, I guess it COULD possibly be preggo symptoms :shrug: but my BIL had a stomach virus & I believe I caught it from him. I have however been a tad bit more hungry, which has caused me to gain 3lbs back :( Once I kick these illnesses (which I'm sure I'll be sick for atleast the first month of me working at a daycare) I'm planning on going back to the gym. I wanted to go today, but was too sick. I got a flu shot today to help keep from possibly getting the flu from one of the babies. I also had a TB test today, not fun. I was more nervous about getting the shots than I was about my first day on the job. But I'm sooooo exhausted now, its after 11pm & I'm about to go to bed. I can't believe I made it as long as I did. I hope I'll get a tad bit more sleep tonight, I havent really felt sick since this morning. So here's to hoping its gone! UNLESS, its morning sickness... Lol


----------



## Aein

Bunny, Fanbox is a site we just discovered where we maintain our account, we do blogs, boosts etc and basically earning site, i just started with it in my free time  

wellno more need of test i think, because after 5 hours of sleep i felt sum fishy in morning and here AF on its way :( still its light will observe half day, so in evening will visit Dr as she asked me to visit to start clomid too....


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aww I'm so sorry Aein :( Has she properly started yet?


----------



## Aein

yea bunny with full flash :(

today i visit hospital but my dr is on vaccation till 13th Jan, so i just consult with another Dr on her place

as per observing tests strip dr refer me to hcg serum, which result isnegative, now she advised me to retest DH analysis too... and its upto us if we want to staft Clomid so do by this cycle or next

now guide me what should i do, if i start clomid so will take from tomorrow CD2??

Question is this, why can faint line can be shown if i am not preggo?


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so sorry to hear that. It's very very odd that you keep getting faint lines and then af. I don't know what to suggest


----------



## krissie328

Aein- I am sorry to hear that af came. Could your tests possibly be expired? I really don't know much about false positives, but I read once that could cause it.


----------



## babyjla

So sorry to hear AF showed up Aein. The second line could be an evap line. What type of test are you using? & as far as starting Clomid, are you Ovulating? Because if you are there's no need for clomid.


----------



## Aein

laurac1988 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. It's very very odd that you keep getting faint lines and then af. I don't know what to suggest


yea i am also surpised on it coz i also test second time too and same line shown up... anyhow no clarification still here:wacko:


----------



## Aein

krissie, they were not expired even a year time, but surely it was false positive

baby, i use two different test strips just to sure, till last month Dr said you are not ovulating because of PCOS so puts me on Metform, but she advised me too if af shown so she will addup clomid too
& i sumwhere else read an advice to start Metform and clomid together for best results, i dont recall it was here or in sumother thread

Now DH decide to rest this full month, out of stress, he is starting his medicine again and stops me to take Clomid this month, he is saying next month we will visit Dr and if she suggests so will start Clomid
now i am just silent and said OK, because i also believe stress always react very bad on hormones

amazingly i lost 6kg less then a month time... although i am not on big diet


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I feel for you Aein :( Maybe a little break is for the best before you start clomid, ttc can be very stressful. On the other hand many people end up conceiving when they're not trying :)
Good luck with everything :flow:


----------



## Aein

Agreed with you dear, 

lol but i know this rest is just not to visit dr and else thingie, else BD rest, no way not at all ... :D

after our marriage it was 10 months time, we were not together, last year on my anniversary i came here and we start TTC, sumtimes i thinks if we had achieve tht 10 months time too may be now we proud parent  

but anyhow we all ladies soon will share our good news here... cheers for tht time bunny, how much happiness, joy around us


----------



## AlyCon

Hello Ladies, I was just prescribed Metformin today so I'll be taking my first pill tonight with dinner :) I have my fingers crossed that I will at least get AF sometime soon and hopefully ovulate. Im praying for my BFP so i really hope this works!!


----------



## Aein

Welcome Aly,

thats cool and yes i wish soon your AF regulat and you ovulate by your own, cheers

by the way, how much dosage you will take?


----------



## AlyCon

Thanks! :)

500 mgs a day for 4 weeks. then 1000 mgs for the next four weeks.


----------



## Aein

thats cool dear, i had taken 500mg for start 5 days in morning and evening with meal,
afterthat i am taking 1000mg a day with same routine

wish you all best of luck dear, hopefully you will not suffer by any side effect too, some of ladies just have little bit diarrehea thats it... have a nice time Aly <3


----------



## babyjla

Aein, ok. Well in that case I'd say take the Clomid. I dont ovulate on my own, so my new dr put me on Clomid right away with the Metformin. We'll see if 3rd month was the charm or another bust. I'm on CD29 today, so if I O'd & am not preggo, AF should be here by early next week! 

Welcome Aly! Good luck with your first day taking Metformin, I had a horrible stomach ache my first few days, but after that its all been smooth sailing. :D


----------



## AlyCon

thanks ladies for welcoming me and wishing me luck!! i will keep you updated for sure :)


----------



## Aein

best of luck baby <3

this month i am not Clomid, just with my DH decision, so next month will visit dr hopefully she will be back till that time from vaccations, so if she recommend will start Clomid


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome Aly! Good luck with met it can be great for a lot of people :) I got my first af on my own for a long time after 27 days on it and I didn't really get any side effects. Keep us updated!

Not long baby! How exciting! :haha: How you feeling?


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I'm so sorry about your false positive! Hopefully taking a break will be good and you'll get your bfp soon!! 

Baby - That's exciting!! You should test soon! (I'm so impatient :haha:) you said you're on cd27, how long are your cycles normally since you've started getting af on your own?

Aly - welcome to the thread! Hopefully the met will work well for you without too many side effects! :thumbup: I had minor tummy trouble when I first started and then every time I had to increase my dose, but it never lasted more than a few days each time.


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, I'm feeling fine. I've had a LOT of cm & been extra sleepy. I've also been kinda hungry, & gained like 3lbs :( 

Jl, I'm going to wait until after my bday to test. I just dont want to ruin my day with a bfn. So if no AF by the 20th, I'll take a test. I've only gotten AF once on my own, & that cycle was 33 days long. The cycle right before it I started spotting on CD 35, so I think it was trying to start. I only had to take one pill of provera to get AF that month. I'm very impanient too,but I just do not want to see a bfn right before my bday. Especially with me working at the day care now, I'd have to see newborn babies the very next day :/


----------



## Aein

best of lucky baby dear & fine you want to want for test, better, i am hopful this is sumthing better hidden behind for you <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck baby, I'm excited for you :haha:

Ordered more opk's which have arrived today so will be using one every day until it gets darker and then will use them twice a day and see if I can catch it this month. Not sure when to start as I didnt O until around Christmas last time which was when af was due not ovulation :dohh: af is nearly finished, any ideas when I should start using opks ladies? :shrug:


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:I've been on Metformin for about 30 days and just increased my dosage to 3 pills a day on Tuesday. I didn't have too many side effects with 2, but so far 3 pills a day are kicking my butt:nope:I'm hoping it will go away soon and I won't have to cut the dosage back to 2 a day. Also it's been about 60 days since my last AF and I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and take Provera to end it or if I should wait a little longer to see if the Met. works. Any thoughts?:shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome Aly and bnporter! Bnporter, my FS did tell me that they didn't want me to go much longer than 60 days on Metformin before I would take Provera if I didn't o, they said they didn't want my lining to sit much longer than that.

Fx for you, Babyj!

I got my progesterone bloodwork back today and it was 18.9! The doctor said it was a good number for a natural cycle, especially since it was 10 last cycle with injectibles. I still do have to increase my suppositories to 2x a day though because they want to see it get over 20. In the meantime, I've felt awful the last two days. Swollen, achy throat, runny nose, very achy, and low grade fever. I felt terrible last night but my fever was gone and I felt a little better this morning, but now I feel really achy again and my fever is back. I don't know what to think...


----------



## JL1363

Welcome bnporter! My doc (RE) is a bit conservative and she normally recommends that I take provera after 35 days with out af (and she always has me do a bloodwork pregnancy test first just to be sure). My family doc always said not to go past 60 days because it's not good to let the lining build up. I've also heard that provera can be good to help balance out your hormones (kind of by jump starting your body back into the swing of things by starting af - but that didn't come from a doc so I don't know how reliable it is). 

Baby - makes sense waiting until after your birthday. Fx that af stays away and you get a bfp as a belated bday gift!! 

Bunny - my cycles are all over the place so my doc recommended that I start using opk's no later than cd7 and continue to use them until I get a positive. Ideally it works best to use them twice a day (from what I've read, usually around 2pm and then again between 5pm - 7pm). I know testing twice a day for that many days adds up fast and that opk's can be expensive though. I usually order mine online in bulk and I find it really helps cut down on the cost. 

Stayhopeful - ugh, :hugs: being sick is the WORST! I'm just getting over something similar and I needed antibiotics to finally get rid of mine. Hopefully you feel better soon!! :flower:

As for me, I go for another ultrasound tomorrow morning. My last one (yesterday) showed that my follie that was 1.2cm has only grown to 1.3cm in six days - meaning I won't o this cycle. I'm not really saddened cuz I already knew I wasn't o'ing, but my RE wanted to monitor a full cycle of mine before giving me clomid. I'm hoping tomorrow will be my last ultrasound of the cycle monitoring and then I will meet with my RE again and she will give the prescription for clomid! Also, have any of you ladies done injectables? My RE had mentioned maybe trying them instead of clomid, but our insurance doesn't cover them and I'm trying to figure out what the cost would be, how much / how many days you normally take them etc.


----------



## babyjla

Thanks everyone :)

Bnporter, welcome! I'd say take a test & if bfn take provera. I agree with stayhopeful & Jl, its probably not good to go past 60 days. 

Stayhopeful, sorry to hear you are sick! I've been sick too, & I am soooo ready to kick this. All day I just feel stuffy & gross. I cannot wait for this to be gone! 

Jl, sorry you arent O'ing this cycle :( but atleast you're in good spirits about it! Thats exciting about starting Clomid! I've never done injectables, but I know with my insurance Clomid is only $1.80! :) cant beat that! Unless it isnt working lol. 

Well, afm I'm on CD30 now. Still no signs of AF, but I have still had a lot of CM. Which could definitely be because of the robitussin I've been taking to thin the mucus in my nose & throat lol. I have only been taking one or two doses a day, but I guess it could still be that. I have been super sleepy at work, usually til about 1pm. I think thats because while I'm rocking babies to sleep, I'm also rocking myself to sleep lol. The being a little extra hungry, I dont even know. Maybe its because I'm moving around more than I'm used to & burning more calories. I'm trying to think of reasons for the few "symptoms" I've noticed. That way when I see the ominous BFN that I always see, it isnt as hard. & if I ACTUALLY see a BFP, I'll freak out lol. I try to be positive about it all, but its just hard at times. & working with these infants everyday is REALLY making me want a baby, BAD!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

JL, I did injectibles twice. My insurance didn't cover them either, so my RE suggested ordering them from Freedom Fertility Pharmacy (it's a mail order service and I had no trouble with them). The first month I did injectibles I did Letrozole CD 3-7 and then Menopur injections CD 8-10. Each vial was about $75 and the nurse showed me how to inject myself. The next cycle I did only injectibles, I think 6 days worth and I had to do 2 vials per day so it was over $1000 for the meds when you added in the Ovidrel shot, plus the cost of the IUI. It was definitely expensive and I didn't respond as well as the doctor had hoped to either cycle, which is one of the reasons we're moving on to IVF now. The side effects weren't bad at all, honestly I didn't really notice any. Maybe headaches from the Letrozole, but that was it. And once I got over the idea of giving myself a shot, that part wasn't bad either. If you want any more info or have questions, let me know and I'll do my best to answer them!


----------



## JL1363

Stayhopeful - thanks so much for the info, that's really helpful!! I may have more questions once I figure out exactly what my RE is going to prescribe, so thanks again! :D 

Baby - I'm keeping my fx for you!!

Afm, I went for my ultrasound today and was surprised to find out that my follie has grown to 1.4cm now. My RE says that (although it's growing REALLY slowly) she feels like it may continue to mature (due to the fact that it's still growing at all) and that there's a possibility I may o!! :happydance: I have to go back again tomorrow morning for another scan to see if it's still changing.


----------



## StayHopeful

good luck, JL!


----------



## babyjla

Well I'm out for the month. I started having pms late last night & I had some light brown spotting this morning. I guess its not terrible, if AF comes full force today or tomorrow then my cycles may be regulating out. Which of course would be great, plus thats two cycles that I know I've O'd. So I guess thats its for me this cycle :) maybe next time!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

JL - how did the scan go? I hope it's good news! :flow:

Baby - sorry af turned up but there is always the up side the fact your cycles are regulating :) Now that your Oing its one less thing to worry about! Good luck with your next cycle!

I'm on cd7 today so will start opk tomorrow, but doubt I will O for another 3 weeks or so :dohh:

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## krissie328

Baby so sorry after showed. But that's good you are ovulating and regulating. 

I am currently on CD 9 ans started opk yesterday. I have been having a lot of cm so I am excited to see if I o this cycle.


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies, thanks for all the good luck wishes!! I had my scan this morning and it showed that my follie had grown to 1.5cm! I'm really surprised and my RE is really pleased that the growth is speeding up too (it took 6 days to grow from 1.2 to 1.3, then two days to go from 1.3 to 1.4 and now ony one day to go from 1.4 to 1.5). I go back again tomorrow morning to check the growth again but my RE says she's really confident that my follie will mature and that I'm going to o on my own!!! :happydance: I've also been getting bloodwork done each time I have a scan, and all my hormone levels are looking good now too! YAY metformin!! :haha: I'm trying not to get too excited because I know that my body could still muck things up, but I'm feeling pretty good :D Is it weird that I'm almost as excited as I would be for a bfp just at the possibility of o'ing? :haha:

Baby - :hugs: sorry the evil witch got you this month, but I'm glad she came on her own without the need for provera. 

Bunny and Krissie - good luck to both of you with the opk's! Hopefully you will both o soon! 

Krissie - are you having ewcm?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck with opks Krissie, what ones are you using?

That's great JL! I got that excited when I got af :haha: Dread to see what I'm like if I ever get a bfp!! Really glad met is having a positive effect for you. Keep us updated with your next scan :)


----------



## krissie328

I just use ic. I really can't beat 100 for $20. I do not have any ewcm. 

Good luck JL that is great news!


----------



## krissie328

Well it would appear that when I just checked that I do have some ewcm going on. It must have started today. So that is exciting. I am glad we bd this weekend since we won't be able to again until Tuesday.


----------



## laurac1988

I missed my metformin for one day and now I'm spotty face! Eurgh!


----------



## JL1363

Krissie - that's great about the ewcm! I'm glad you had good bd timing! :thumbup:


----------



## Mstib

Hi Ladies!

I am new to the bnb I cant help but be happy I found this group.
I know it is weird for some of you to read this but I found comfort knowing that I am not the only one. I was in denial for the longest time and it all caught up with me this past year. I will summarize... I was on the pill... went off the pill (bc i ran out and didn't have a prescription or insurance at the time) and didn't think it was going to be a big deal... result = lost/ breakage of hair, put on 20lbs ( I also quit smoking at the same time) and went nuts with mood swings...
Went back on the pill and got to go to the doc. PCOS ( which I kind of knew but didn't want to deal with). Stop the pill again in September (NTNP) had my last period and then started Metformin ( on my own.. my mom brought me some) and even to taking it right every day AF came dec 1st... went to the doc dec 15th and have been on 500mg Met ever since... Problem is.. i haven't got my AF!
I did have a few drinks for the holidays... do you guys think it might have affected anything? Is it a problem to have a drink while on met? I am not an alcoholic or anything but i do enjoy a beer here or there...

Urrrrrrgh sooooooo lost... I kind of need a buddy! :/ I have never charted in my life bc i never had regular periods... Any suggestions?
Feel free to pull my ears if i am doing something wrong please!

I am open to all suggestions... Right Now i am stocked up on pregnancy tests and planning on buying some ovulation tests from the dollar store.. Read somewhere they do the same job as the other ones...


----------



## krissie328

Mstib- Welcome! It doesn't sound like you are doing anything wrong. I completely understand feeling alone at this. I am the only person I know that has struggled with infertility so it is comforting to get support from these lovely ladies. 

I have been on Metformin for almost 4.5 months and I am just now starting to regulate. It takes some time for some people. I am on 1000 mg extended release. (I couldn't take the side effects of the regular stuff). Not only has it completely regulated my blood sugar, but it is starting to regulate my cycles. With my last three being 42 days, 60 days and 27 days. Which isn't very regular but it is a far cry from the 3-6 month cycles I had and my periods are so much lighter. 

Annnnnnnd..... I got a near positive opk today!! I am pretty sure if I test in a couple hours it will be positive! I am super duper excited ladies! This is my first postive OPK since October (and only my second one ever!!!). And this one is completely on the Metformin and I am assuming my lower carb diet.


----------



## JL1363

Welcome to the thread Mstib!! I also have crazy irregular cycles that can last up to 60+ days and I haven't ovulated since March of last year. I started the met at the first of October (1500mg immediate release tabs) and didn't really see any changes for the first couple months. Just last week I had an ultrasound and my RE found a follicle that is slowly growing. I'm on cd26, so I'm late into my cycle already, but my doc thinks the follicle is going to mature soon and I'll FINALLY ovulate!! I know it's super hard but try not be discouraged if you're not seeing results from the met yet, sometimes it takes a bit more time - I know having patience is harder said than done tho! As for alcohol, my doc has advised me not to drink because I'm ttc-ing, but earlier on when I knew I wasn't o'ing and there was no chance of bfp, my doc had told me that the occasional drink was fine when taking met. Also, you may wanna check online for cheap ov tests, I get mine super cheap online from a lab in BC, Canada but I'm not sure they ship outside of Canada. Where are you located? Maybe some of the ladies here can recommend a site for you to get some. Lastly, I still chart my bbt even though I have super irregular cycles (check out the link in my signature to see my charts - they're pretty wonky looking), but my doc says it's good to do anyways cuz it can give info about a lot of things going on, for example confirming when / whether you o as well as how long your luteal phase normally is. Good luck! Hopefully things will regulate for you soon. The ladies here are great and are always here to listen :hugs:


----------



## JL1363

Krissie - YAY for your positive opk!! :happydance: That's awesome!! Fx this will be your month!! :D

Afm, I had another scan and bloodwork today and my follie has grown again to 1.6cm and the doc says I had a nice surge in my estrogen levels yesterday (which is good for follie growth) :happydance: The clinic that I'm going to always tells me to come back the next day for a scan and more bloodwork and will call me if "anything changes".... aka my bloodwork comes back showing that my estrogen levels have stopped rising meaning that follie will stop growing. So this afternoon when my clinic called me and when I saw the number all I could think was "aww crap, it's stopped growing" but when I answered the phone the nurse told me that my bloodwork came back and my doc had reviewed it and has advised that I should "have intercourse this evening and come back tomorrow for another scan and bloodwork" :haha: The way she advised me to "have intercourse" so formally cracked me up lol. Either way, I'm super excited cuz I'm assuming it means that the doc is expecting me to o soon!!! Yay for bd time! :haha:


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck, jl! My regular Gyn always said "have relations" and for some reason it would crack me up...


----------



## JL1363

LOL, I know! She made it sound so formal I felt like I should call dh and make an appointment or something.


----------



## Mstib

Hi Girls!
Thank you so much for the response. I already like all of you!

I have been trying to be more serious about going to the gym and sticking to my diet. 
I used to be very skinny and I put on a lot of weight since I moved to the US. ( I am originally from Brazil)
My hubby and I are very active and that kills me bc I want to be able to do more things and being 30 lbs over my regular weight is not really allowing it. I did lose some weight when I first started met... without even realizing it I lost 7lbs...
I will post here if I see any changes now that I am very serious about it. If not trying I lost 7lbs I want to see how fast I can drop these extra lbs :) 

I was also thinking about going to go see my doctor if I don't get my period for the second consecutive month.. Is that too desperate? I heard it is not good to go 2 mo without at least seeing a signs of your period... maybe increase my met since I take 500mg once a day. On that note, I also had some side effects. It lasted for quiet a while but nothing that I could not manage. I have also been taking pre natal pills which I heard is helpful in case you feel dizzy or nauseated. I personally feel lightheaded sometimes but it is not the rule. Overall, MET has not really affected to the point I would say I could not take it anymore or anything like that... Most of the time I feel fine, thank goodness!

As for now I am going to go educate myself in charting and maybe start my own tonight!
This is all so new to me... I feel like I am 5th grader 'googling' about some unknown subject! ( I mean... since my periods were always so all over the place I really never felt the need to chart! and this is really my first time ttc.)

Good night ladies...
It has been awesome to be able to talk so openly about this issue. Thank you all in advance. :)


----------



## JL1363

Mistib - I think it's a good idea to go see your doc if you don't get af for two consecutive months. My RE will usually prescribe provera to kick start a period if my cycle goes to 35 days and my family doc always said to never go over 60 days because it's not good to let your lining build up like that. I'm glad the met seems to be helping with weight loss :thumbup: I (and a lot of other ladies on here) have had a similar experience with it. As for charting, check out www.fertilityfriend.com - they have really informative lessons on how to take / chart your bbt. Hope this helps and :dust: to you :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi girls...I've contacted my doctor about how long my current cycle has been and hopefully I'll get a prescription called in soon for some Provera:thumbup:

Hi Mstib! I hope the Metformin continues to help...if not, maybe the dosage should be slowly increased over the next few weeks up the usual 1,500 mg. Feel free to send me a message if you need a buddy or someone to talk to. I've also been charting for a little over a year and I'd be happy to try to help if you need it:hugs:Charting can be really confusing at first, lol:wacko:

JL, good luck on the growing follie! Great news! I hope my Met. will start working soon so I can ovulate and get my system a little more normal:dohh:

Have a great week everyone


----------



## krissie328

Hmm... so I had two near positives yesterday. And today there was hardly a second line. I am wondering if I was trying to O but didn't quite finish the surge? I don't think I missed my surge. I am going to keep testing and see if I get it later. It is still pretty early in my cycle so it could happen in a couple days.


----------



## laurac1988

Question ladies.

Before Metformin I got my period every 36 days but was shown not to be ovulating.

Metformin has made me ovulate for the last six months, and given me very clear ovulation and pre af symptoms. It also shortened my cycle to 31 days. This month I haven't been testing, but I know I haven't ovulated. I also haven't had my af.

I'm definitely not pregnant as we haven't tried this month. We are a lesbian couple so no chance for a whoopsie.

Should I ask my dr to up my Metformin?


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. AF STILL hasnt shown. I've had pms & extra cm for a few days but she's still a no show. I wish the witch would just come already so I can get on with the next month of trying. Working at the daycare is killing me. All the babies & kids I deal with every day are really making me want one bad. Ughh. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Aein

hi Girls... welcome to newbies <3

don't know how come i be out of this thread :( always when sumone post i got a notification email so i just check thread when free, but lol it was days i didnt got any notification and i thought might me everyone busy, ehhh now i visit and read 3 pages update

so wht are you all upto now....

as for me am just calm , dh is also much busy at work this week so m just counting days on fingers 16 days passed we didnt BD and m not going to say or force dh for this time... as he thinks once in a week is enough so OK ... wt should i can do just be silent so i am  m on CD9 today


----------



## JL1363

Krissie - I have never been able to get a positive on opk's (even when I was o'ing regularly before my m/c). Even during the cycle where I got my bfp, I had been testing with opk's several times per day and only ever got an almost positive (similar to what you're describing). My doc said it's possible to have a really short surge so it could still be missed even if you test several times per day. Maybe this is what's happening with you :shrug: I think you're making a good choice to keep testing just to be sure, hopefully you'll get answers soon!

Laura - I've heard it's not uncommon to have the odd anovulatory cycle. Have you changed anything this month that may cause your cycle to be off (ie: extra stress)? What cd are you on now? Maybe ask your doc for provera to kick start af and then if you have another anovulatory cycle then ask to increase met. Hope you get af soon!

Baby - what cd are you on now? Has your bday passed yet / have you tested yet? Fx that you'll get a bfp and daycare will be a bit easier for you! :hugs:

Aein - welcome back :) Hopefully you'll o soon and you and dh will have well timed bd!! :)


----------



## JL1363

Afm, I had another scan and bloodwork done this morning and my follie in my left ovary is now officially mature at 1.9cm!!! In addition, my RE surprised me this morning during my appointment by telling me that I actually have ANOTHER follie in my right ovary which is 1.5cm! :happydance: I'm going back tomorrow to see how the second one is growing - the hope is that this one will mature as well and once it does, the doc will trigger me with an hcg shot which should make me ovulate both eggs, doubling my chances of a bfp (or maybe even a chance of twins)!!! I'm SOOOO excited and trying so hard not get my hopes up! I haven't o'ed on my own since March of last year and was actually waiting for the ok from my doc to start clomid, but now all of a sudden my body decides to do it's jobs and actually makes two follies super late in my cycle (cd28)! I really feel like this has to be metformin finally working. YAY!!!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

JL I'm so excited for you! It's not often you get to know that's there's double chance of bfp or even twins! I'd loveeee twins! What size do they have to be before they release? 

Welcome back Aein! I'm on cd 10 today so we're quite close :) although I probably won't O until cd 27 if it's like last month :dohh:

Laura, like JL said, it could be just a missed month. Some women just miss months even without being on met so I'm sure it's easier to miss a month on it. Could be a number of reason or none at all. Hope it sorts it's self out next month.

Krissie, I don't really know much bout opk's but could be what JL has said, hopefully you have O'd though!!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks ladies. Am hoping it sorts itself out too. This is not normal for me :-( I've always been regular.


----------



## JL1363

Laura - :hugs: I hope things regulate soon and that this is just an off cycle!

Bunny - Thanks, I'm really excited too! :D My RE says that any size above 1.8cm is considered mature (so my one that's 1.9cm is already good to go) but if the smaller follie reached 1.7cm that it would be enough to trigger then (she said that the trigger will help the follie mature a little more - which should bump it up to at least 1.8 - and then it would cause me to o about 36 hours after the injection. The smaller follie grew from 1.1cm yesterday to 1.5cm today, so I'm really hoping it will grow another 0.2cm tonight to reach 1.7cm, then I could get the trigger tomorrow morning when I go back for my scan!


----------



## laurac1988

Af is here! Going to opk next month to see if I can see what's going on. May have just been that my literal phase lengthened


----------



## Aein

Jl, woow thats reallu cool i hope things have been turned more positive on ur way and yes Bunny is saying right, there should be more chances of twins if trigger achieve with both matured follicles, best of luck

Laura, dear at last AF captures you but be hopeful this should be on a positive way, better luck with you OPK

Baby, where are you dear, any update... seriously i saw in dream that you got your BFP, i hope n pray this turns in reality too


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies, glad to hear everything is going well.

Aein, I wish that dream was true!! But I've had pink spotting today which means AF should be here full force by tomorrow.

I havent been on very much because I'm just feeling very down about the whole ttc thing. I'm glad my periods are regulating, but I just feel like its all a lost cause. I am just feeling really depressed over wanting a baby of my own, & working in the daycare isnt helping. :shrug: ohh well, not much else I can do, right?


----------



## Aein

aww baby, dont feel depressed dear, i can better understand your feelings, same i was feeling some days before, but see what i believe God has really written something very best for all of us, soon or later we will be a proud Mother too, 

next week or later we are planing to perform Umrah, i will specially pray for all of us InshahAllah


----------



## JL1363

Baby - :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling down. I can't imagine working in a day care - that would be so hard :( We're always here to vent to if you need. Fx that 2013 will be the lucky year for all of us :hugs:

Aein - thank you for your kind words and thoughts :) Good luck to you this cycle!

Laura - I'm so glad af came - hopefully this coming cycle will be more regular for you!

Afm, my left side follie is now mature at 2.1cm but unfortunately they couldn't get a clear view of my right ovary to see the follie (they said it was "hiding" - which apparently is fairly common) :dohh: My doc felt that given my high estrogen levels and growth on my left side, that the follie was most likely mature now anyways so they gave me the hcg trigger injection to force to me o! Now dh and I have to bd like crazy for three days and I go back for another scan and bloodwork on saturday to confirm o.


----------



## krissie328

That is very exciting JL!! Fx this is your month!

Baby- I am sorry you are feeling so down. I find it difficult to be around babies, let alone working with them every day. :hugs:

Laura- I am glad af finally showed up for you. I hope your opks can lend some extra insight for you this month. 

My update is simple... My opks have contined to fade to their regular lightness. So I am left to assume I either O'd or I geared up to and did not. Since I am feeling optimistic and I am now experiencing sore bbs I am going with I O'd. I have got sore bbs the last couple of cycles about two weeks before my af started. I am going to continue doing an opk once a day in the afternoon just to watch. In other news I am going to try Clomid for my next cycle.


----------



## Aein

Jl, Hapoy n fruitful Bading dear <3

krissie, woow thats awsum, hopefully i will also start clomid in next cycle too .... best of luck dear <3


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies, just a quick update - I just got my first ever really TRULY positive opk!! I used one this evening just to make sure the hcg trigger was doing what it's supposed to, and lo and behold - positive! The test line is actually quite a bit darker than the control line :happydance: I'm a total nerd an even took a picture of the test stick I was so excited :haha:

:dust: to all you ladies!!


----------



## Aein

woow good news JL, hapoy for you dear and best of luck with this Oing.... happy Beding <3


----------



## Aein

m feeling some high pressure on lower abdomen, uterus area
may be coz of cold weather here or anything else :S


----------



## krissie328

Good luck JL!!! That's very exciting!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck JL! I'm so excited for you!

Hope your feeling better baby, the last month the whole ttc thing really got me down. Everytime I saw kids I was jelous and upset. Its a horrible feeling :( It does get better, lately I've been quite positive and looking forward to all the milestones a bfp will bring. Were here if you need to vent :)

Krissie, how are you feeling? Sounds like you have O'd. When is af due?

Aein - hope you feel better soon. Not sure what it could be, what cycle day are you?


----------



## Aein

Bunny, its CD11 at end 

i hope soon we all will get rid of this ttc thingie, and just jump into Pregnant forum <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm on cd12, can't believe I'm cd 12 already! Where does the time go :haha: 

Think I'm giving up on opk's, feel like there quite stressful :dohh: Especially if I might not ovulated until cd 27. Aein are you using opks?


----------



## Aein

Bunny, here in Riyadh i didnt find any OPK, so i am not using them nor i am checking cwm thingie :S 
just i am noting my BBT, although i was planning to go for follicular study but DH just refused and asked me dont say again to visit hospital this month :/


----------



## krissie328

I am expect af around the end of the month. 

Nothing new here. I have not been feeling well and my classes started this week so my stress is running high. But I am trying to remain optimistic and know this to shall pass.


----------



## Aein

Krissie, don't take stress dear, just be involved yourself in classes and rest left over God, he will do all better, best luck dear i hope AF doesnt hit you this time , cheers , <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein, I don't check cm either and am going to stop opks I think. I just don't know when I'll O but since my last cycle was 41 days I'll wait that long this cycle before testing (I'll try to be patient!)

Hope you feel better soon Krissie, its that time of year, so many bugs and colds about. Hope your tww flies in.


----------



## Aein

yea Bunny , i unedrstand dear a long wait from a cycle to another, its always takes our exam na, be hopeful dear

just i run to washroom as i felt myseld wet, outside vagina all area covered with alot of eggy mucus, ehh.... i felt yakkhy :(


----------



## krissie328

That is so true. This is a bad cold season. And it makes matters worse that I teach at an elementary school.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I bet you catch all the colds that go around Krissie :(


----------



## Aein

Cold weather always make us down, i can felt Krissie how bad it is
i am also suffering from soar throat , now my nose flu started... this weather sumhow make us sick , ehhh


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That doesnt sound good at all Aein :( I hate feeling sick, especially if it drags on for days! Fingers crossed you feel better soon!


----------



## Aein

thanks Bunny, i was born and grow up in Karachi, i never go through this type of cold weather before
i must say Riyadh winters are much colder then Karachi

although our home is in Azad Kashmir, and that area is quite hilly and much colder but thanks God am not there in winter :D

i am crazy about snowfall, my good luck, on our honeymoon we visit Murree and first time in my life i saw snowfall with my DH, i just loved that:kiss:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Its always cold here in Scotland and today we can severe snow! Was literally a blizzard! Had to stay indoors all day it was that bad. Think the next couple of days will be awful when it turns to ice.

When it was snowing it was so pretty, I'm like you I love snow! Although it's not very handy if I need to go anywhere :haha:


----------



## Aein

awww thats so cool Bunny, plz do share some snow pic when it falls

so bad now m feeling fever too, my eyes and forhead is ready to roast chicken :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Its night time here now but if its still there tomorrow I'll get some pics :D


----------



## krissie328

I live where we always have snow. We have about 14 cm right now. I am not a fan of snow, our roads are poorly maintained and are covered in ice. This year is particularly cold with freezing fog every day. I am looking forward to spring!!


----------



## Aein

yea Krissie, this year winter is sumhow change from previous years
last year i was at my home in winter, but that was not so cold, but this year same fogy and much cold weather still

i hope Spring brings lots of happiness and good news for all of us <3

i am starting ciuntdown, 10 days left for my 2nd anniversary, planning how to celebrate this
althoug i am all alone here, dh never take interest in such occassions, every time i arrange everything surprisingly

i brought black color dress for him & shoes too, for myself still thinking what to buy ... any suggestions

i wanna buy some flowers, bouqet to decorate but here main problem i even cant go outside alone without husband... ehhh what i do yaara :(


----------



## bnporter81

Hi ladies...hope you're all doing okay:flower:

I had a question about the Metformin. I've been on it for about a month and noticed some spotting yesterday morning. It went away overnight, but now it's back again this morning. Have any of you had spotting on and off while on Metformin? I'm hoping it means either I'll get AF soon or that my body is trying to regulate:thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone:flower:


----------



## Aein

hello bnporter, welcome in dear

as for me i am also on it from a month, but didnt noticed spotting, i think baby is sumhow feeling spotting a day before, hopefully its showing that AF is on its way


----------



## Aein

by the way you are on what CD?? did you Oing or not?


----------



## bnporter81

Aein, I'm pretty sure I'm on CD 74. My cycles have been very long and irregular for the last year so I'm hoping the Metformin will help it out:thumbup:I haven't really charted or used my basal thermometer since I started the Metformin so I have no idea if I've ovulated yet or not. I guess if it is starting to work I need to start back doing those things.:thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I had some random spotting the first couple of months. I haven't noticed anything for a couple of months now.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks Krissie. Hopefully the spotting is a good sign. I noticed the weight you've lost...Congrats, by the way. Do you contribute some of the weight loss to the Met? I just wondered because I have about 40 pounds I'd like to lose. I've already lost about 5 and I know it's supposed to help with weight loss.


----------



## krissie328

I think it helps. I have way less sugar/carb cravings. I also found I only eat two regular meals with a few snacks. Right now I am also doing lower carb with no wheat and I think the met has helped me be successful with that.


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I've noticed that, too. Before I started on the Met. it seemed like I wanted something sweet almost all the time. Now, I might get a craving maybe once a day, but I don't always give into it. So far I love being on the Met. except for the stomach issues that go along with it sometimes:haha:


----------



## babyjla

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs: So, AF just arrived. At like 10pm on CD36. So this cycle was 3 days longer than last, but I'll take it. I'm feeling a little better about the whole day care & wanting a baby thing. It still hurts, but I'm trying to look at the positives. This is month #2 that my period has come on its own in a reasonable amount of time. So I guess thats a good thing. Ughhh, its just all so frusterating. I'll have to read through the last page or so to catch up on everyone, but hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

This morning I realised my jeans were loose! I think I'm loosing weight! I know it's random :haha: but rather a big achievement for me. So motivated now, and my I've noticed my appetite has reduced so much. So happy! Hope this positivity stays :dohh:

Baby, hope your okay :flow: definitely an up side to af to know that things are regulating especially since it wasn't far off last months cycle length. Its so much easier ttc when your not having to worry if you will O or not. One step closer to your bfp :)

bnporter - Hope the met side effects aren't too bad for you. I've never had spotting before but hope yours is because af is on its way :)


----------



## Aein

Bunny, thts cool na so you are reducing weight, this is either a good sign on the journey 

this is what i also felt but my dh saying no no u didnt loose it but when i weight i lost 6kg in 20 days, really amuzed too


all day was sick, lazy with bp low :( dh saying dont take medicine just leave for a day, but i refused without dr prescription i cant


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Well done for the weight loss Aein! I'm hoping to go down a clothes size soon :) Hope you haven't got a bug or anything :( hopefully it wont last long.


----------



## Aein

Bunny amazingly, the dresses i made during my wed in 2011 are still i am wearing even they are some loose :D


----------



## Aein

very fun here ladies, just a point came in my mind and i start google about how to findout future baby's line on your palm..... 

and it defines as cross lines on a marriage line at the end of little finger tells numbers of childrens :D
even the children we adopts or are in our supervision too


----------



## Aein

https://palmistrymarriage.wordpress.com/tag/children-lines/

https://www.agoyangyang.com/content.php?id=74


----------



## StayHopeful

Bfn for me, now just waiting for AF. I'm trying to look at it as at least I o'd, but I'm still pretty bummed.


----------



## Aein

aww sorry for bfn hopeful dear, soon Af will touch you and hopeful ends in positive <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aww I'm sorry stayhopefull :( there's always an upside. stay positive for your next cycle :flow:


----------



## babyjla

Well, I'm not real sure what my AF is doing. I thought for sure she started Friday night bc I had bright red blood. But by Sat morning there was only spotting on the tampon. Later Sat morning I bled enough to fill a regular tampon, with one or two small clots, & since then I've had only brown spotting. I doubt my AF was that short or that light, so I dont know if I should count Friday as CD 1 or not. I think it was just some mid-cycle bleeding. I'm not complaining today though, who wants to have AF on their Bday?? Not I! So I guess I'll take a test tomorrow if its still like this & if I get a BFN then I'll take some Provera. Ughhh, why can't my periods just be normal????


----------



## Aein

Many many happy returns of the day Baby
Happy birthday to you
& yes i suggest you to do a test first, aftertht decide whts that Okkk
m praying for you dear <3


----------



## krissie328

Happy Birthday Baby!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Happy birthday baby!

I've never had mid cycle bleeding so can't be much help. Hope af sorts itself out though!

Cd14 today and took an opk just to see and hardly even another line so not going to be a nice short cycle this time but I'm not complaining. I'd rather have another 41 day one than nothing at all! Trying to stay positive :)


----------



## laurac1988

Can I ask, ladies

When I was diagnosed with PCOS it was just by bloods. I have never had a scan, 

Has anyone else been given a firm diagnosis for PCOS and medicated for it without having any scan ever


----------



## Aein

Laurac, yes i have also been not gone through any scan but after blood test and cycles irregularity she diagnosed PCOS, and so m on medication from 1 month


----------



## laurac1988

I'm worried because most places say you need both. Neither gives a definite diagnosis without the other.

My cycles before Metformin were still regular at 36 days. Metformin has shortened them to 31 days but this month was 38 days


----------



## Mstib

Hi Baby, 

I also work in daycare...and I know what you go thru... it is so hard to work with kids when u want your own and it is so hard to get pregnant... but hang in there and keep the faith... we are all gonna get out positives soon I am sure.

Laura, I was also diagnosed with PCOS just by blood... I had a scan many years ago... and even then when I knew something was wrong.. nothing wrong showed up in my scans... ( and last time I got one I was getting my periods every other month or so)
I thought about asking my doctor for a scan and I might still do if I don't get my period within the next 2 weeks... I think blood test is pretty reliable! Good luck!

Af is still MIA and I am on cd 51 ( I cant even believe that) If the witch doesn't show up within the next week or so I am calling my doc and following you guy's advice...

As for colds... I catch anything and everything there is... it is so frustrating at time... right now I am battling a very bad cold...


----------



## Aein

my dh also asked me about how its confirmed? but i believe if Dr is prescribing anything so it should be

Laurac, dont be upset but you can talk with your physician let see what answer you get , seriously sumhow now this question is also in my mibd too :(

moreover sometimes one have regular cycle but not ovulating, this also be PCOS too


----------



## laurac1988

I'm just annoyed at my dr.

I have regular periods as I said formally every 36 days now every 31. They did bloods and said no ovulation, but as I tried to explain to my dr,the blood to test for ovulation was done on cd27 and my +opk was on cd26. The opk was extremely positive, undoubtably so. So I might have not even ovulated then! He just ignored me when I told him this and said that my hormone levels should have been high enough to show ovulation,

I'm really annoyed and upset. I've been in pain for the last week and a half. Going to the dr tomorrow but I will see someone else.


----------



## Aein

Laurac, this is really bad dear, its better to check with your dr again and if he says samething, try to take another second opinion too, i hope sumthing better will be happen , just relax and calm, hugs <3


----------



## krissie328

I only had a scan. However I have nearly every classic symptom of PCOS. I suspected it long before I was dx. So I don't question it's accuracy without the bloods.


----------



## JL1363

Happy Birthday Baby!!! :flower: I hope your day is wonderful and relaxing! :)

Stayhopeful - sorry about your bfn :( 

Bunny - fx you o soon!!


----------



## JL1363

Laura - I was diagnosed with pcos mainly because of my blood test results. I did actually have a scan (many in fact) and ironically, I don't always have cysts at all. Every few months I will have a scan and it will show the "pearl-like small cysts" typical of pcos all through my ovaries but then a few cycles later they will be pretty much gone, then come back, etc. When i questioned my RE, she said this isn't uncommon and that some women can be diagnosed with pcos without having cysts (aka the hormone levels in the blood are consistent with the disease). Having said that, it was explained to me that the key factor on this type of diagnosis is the ratio between your LH and FSH levels on day 3 of your cycle - for regular women, this ratio should be 1:1, but women with pcos often have a 2:1 ratio where LH is double FSH. If your doc is telling you that your hormones aren't high enough for ovulation, you should question him further about why specifically that's relevant to a pcos diagnosis (there are LOTS of other reasons that a woman could be having anovulatory cycles). Furthermore, you should definitely demand that the doc listen to you about your opk results - (as I'm sure you know) lots of women ovulate later than cd14 and if you do then your hormones are not going to follow the typical pattern of someone with a 28 day cycle. I'm so sorry, that sounds so FRUSTRATING for you to have to deal with :hugs: Honestly, if your doc refuses to listen, I would say find a new one - you've got to have someone who is going to listen to you about body - you're the one who knows it best!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks for your help ladies - I do appreciate your experience on the matter.

My dr is not a nice guy. I have decided I won't be seeing him again. Going to see a nurse today and hopefully will be able to reorder bloods (although doing them again doesn't fill me with joy) so I can see what is going on. I don't doubt that it is PCOS, because I do have a lot of the other symptoms, but the dr didn't even ask about other symptoms. He seems to have made the diagnosis purely on bloods alone and nothing else. It worries me.


----------



## Aein

Laurac, be sure to visit other Dr too, so you should be clear with all things, may be there's nothing serious about PCOS so why should you take Tablets, so just do it asap

Yesterday nigh ti felt little cramps on left lower abdomen side, which turns into backache too this morning
when i noted my BBT it showed me Oing date, so pribable i O yesterday night or 1 day before... ehhhh 

ladies onthing i wanna ask, after BD, i cant resist myself to go washroom with 10 mins, and yest after BD my DH asked me to not do so, jusy be on bed... is this thing counts for better result or not?


----------



## krissie328

Aein- I have heard that trying to lay there for 30 mins with your hips propped up us suppose to help.


----------



## laurac1988

Saw a different dr today. She ordered more bloods and an ultrasound.


----------



## Aein

best of kuck with your tests Laurac <3

Krissie, i see but i didnt take care of this thing till yet, will try to do next time, may be tdy we do BD :D

whole da:y spend in pain and it was as AF is on its way, still i can feel sumthing fishy fishy :(
plus when i nited my today temp, it just showed up O line, may be its more feritle time, try to avail that


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein, my FS told me to lay there after bd for about 10-15 min. I had been laying there for about 30, but she said 10-15 was plenty. It gives DH's swimmers time to grab on to your CM without having to fight against gravity.


----------



## Aein

yea stayhopeful, i got it dear, okay next time i try to by lay there, but what i felt always pee is about to come out, else if we talking and we laugh on sumthing, cum comes out lolz very funnt but i am observing it :(


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies. So AF for me has been funky. Had slight spotting Thursday & Friday, then Friday night had some red bleeding. Also had red bleeding on Sat morning, enough to almost fill a regular tampon. Since then I've had nothing. I've also been sick as a dog today. Birthday was great, but had an upset stomach all morning. Then last night I had some nausea & a fever. Today I have been coughing up mucus all day, which in tern has made me throw up each time. So I've been coughing, had a fever, & been throwing up all day. Such fun. Glad it was today & not yesterday! I'm hoping its gone by tomorrow because work is NOT going to be fun if I'm sick all day. I'm on CD40 something... So I guess I'll take a test this week & if no bfp or AF by the weekend, I'll start provera. Whooohooo... Not! 

Laura, I was diagnosed by a scan only. The doc could clearly see the cysts all over my ovaries, so no blood work was done. Glad you're new doctor ordered more scans & bloodwork for you though.

Mstib, thanks :hugs: it is really hard. I didnt think it would effect me as much as it has, but it really has. I love it but at the same time it hurts.

Jl, thanks for the bday wish  it was a good day over all!


----------



## laurac1988

They are testing me for ovarian cancer :-(


----------



## Aein

laurac1988 said:


> They are testing me for ovarian cancer :-(

ohh no, dont be worry Laurac, i am hopeful nuthing like this, please dont take tension and try to be calm ok :hugs:


----------



## Aein

3 days with cramps, pain sometimes back side sometimes left right lower abdomen, sumtimes feels as AF on uts way and now motion started :( whats going on


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Laura - Cant imagine how worried you are but keep calm and relax I'm sure it'll be nothing and they just want to rule out everything since it's a new doctor, they seem better than your last one if they are wanting to tests and such. Keep us updated :flow:

Aein, what cd are you on?


----------



## Aein

Bunny CD15 half passed


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I've never had O pains and I know everyone feels it differently but maybe it could be you Oing?


----------



## Aein

Yes its Second month started while i am taking Met and i felt these symptoms
but upset tummy its making me more upset :( although i am upto arrangements of coming anniversary too


----------



## JL1363

Laura - :hugs: I'm sorry hun, I know that must be stressful, but I do think Bunny is right - the doc is probably just trying to rule everything out :hugs:

Aein - sorry you're having pain :( Fx it's just your body O'ing!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein I hope the pain is worth it if it is your body Oing!


----------



## Aein

yea Bunny may be you are right, same pain i felt sumhow in same CD during my last cycle, i am thinking on my next visit to Dr i should told her about these changes


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sounds promising! Yeah let the doctor know, they will be able to give you more insight about it.

I haven't been doing opks everyday and to be honest it's more of a fear of finding out I'm not ovulating. I know it sounds silly :haha: but I done 2 the past week and there wasn't even a second line but today there was the faintest second line :) Kind of hoping that's the start of the whole ovulation process and I could O in like a week? Maybe my logic is a load of rubbish :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Aein

awww best of luck with Oing Bunny, why should you wait for a week time, i suggest you to start BD after every second day, avail the time dear


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It's no where near as dark as the control line but it's there so I'm hoping it's going to keep getting dark until its positive which will probably take ages. It's just promising that there was no second line at all until today so fingers crossed it will continue and become positive :) according to my last cycle which was 41 days, I should O next weekend if it's going to be same as last month.


----------



## Aein

yea Bunny but may be your this cycle will be shortened so you may O early, possibility still there


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That's very true Aein! I'm staying positive! :D

Had a bad day though :blush: all I ate today was chocolate and crisps!! :( Feel awful, my healthy eating isnt going very well :( Sooo bloated I look heavily pregnant (more than usual..) and my tummy is sore now :( You would think I would learn every time I eat bad food but I never do! :haha:


----------



## Aein

lolz, oh come on Bunny just control eat healthy food and yes sometimes eating choclate nt too bad

mine day was also bad coz of upset tummy, ehh and now we are spending night by watching The Hobbitt


----------



## krissie328

I am having some bad PMS right now. I was angry at hubby all weekend and I just want to eat chocolate. This never happened before metformin. 

Aein- I saw The Hobbit. I love the LOR and it was a good movie.


----------



## Aein

Krissie come here and share kitkat with me, i am just having it while watching movie :D but i am mire drazy about ice creams, even i had a little wish to be my ice cream made house in Antarkatica so it never get melt nor end so i will enjoy more n more, hehehe

Ladies, you know i am an eastern girl belongs from a Muslim family, but living here in Riyadh i saw very nice western outfits, i wish to buy one and wore on my anniversary nxt week, ehhhh do i look odd??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I haven't seen the Hobbit yet but would love to! Sounds really good :)

Aww Krissie thats not good :( I always get some sort of pms symptoms :blush: Hope you feel better soon.

Aein, I'm sure the outfit will look lovely :) Wear what ever you feel good in :flow:


----------



## krissie328

I am a huge ice cream fan. I would have to come visit your ice cream house. :) I agreed to give it up to support my Hubby with quitting smoking. He hasn't smoked since July and I still have some every now and again. lol... 

I am sure the outfit would be nice.


----------



## Aein

Bunny, you must see this movie, its really nice & if you've seen its part one in Lords of the Rings, you will definitely gonna love it  
we are watching online on www.1channel.ch


----------



## Aein

Krissie, i hate smoking and thanks God DH also not smoke 
you try to quit it too till your journey of ttc Krissie


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I quit smoking a good few years ago, I wasn't a major smoker though. I'm not a fan of ice cream much but I loveeeee ice poles!! :haha: Been eating them all winter :dohh:

Thanks Aein for the site, will have a little look at it :)


----------



## Aein

ohh God, its end but actual its not an end, i am sure next part will come soon .... konger wait


----------



## krissie328

I don't smoke. Just the hubby did. What are ice poles?


----------



## babymabey

krissie328 said:


> I am having some bad PMS right now. I was angry at hubby all weekend and I just want to eat chocolate. This never happened before metformin.
> 
> Aein- I saw The Hobbit. I love the LOR and it was a good movie.

Haha, I never wanted to eat chocolate after I started Metformin :) I developed sugar intolerance pretty quickly. It helped me lose about 30 lbs, but I missed chocolate. Thankfully (or unfortunately, not sure which) the sugar intolerance went away, but now I am eating chocolate like crazy. I tell myself that it is the little bean, but I am only 6 weeks so my husband isn't really buying it :)

I haven't posted on this forum in so long. I stopped getting email updates about it and completely forgot it was here. How are all you ladies doing? I hope all is well :)

I also saw The Hobbit and loved it! I am excited to see how they are going to break it up into three movies.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats babymabey! I hope this is a sticky bean for you! 

I wish I could have some sugar intolerance right about now. I just want to eat all things sweet and carby right now. :(


----------



## babyjla

Laura, you'll be in my prayers :hugs: try not to stress!

Babymabey, CONGRATS! thats so awesome!!

So I had some more random spotting today but still not enough to call a flow. Ugh! So tired of this... I was so hopeful after last month that my cycle was regulating, but its not looking that way now. :dohh:


----------



## Aein

Baby, you go for a test now dear , its necessary for taking future actions, best of luck

Babymabey, Welcome back dear... i hope you will stick this bean, lots of prayers <3


I meet my neighbour today, she had a 4 months baby girl after a year of ttc, she told me some tips

1. try to do intercourse on floor
2. after intercourse, just close your legs and turn on left side and just sleep/relax for half an hour
3. if you do on bed, try to use pillow under your bumps
4. or uplift your legs on 30° angel

i just share with you all, may be any of us take benefit from these tips


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Krissie - ice poles are ice lollies but more ice if that makes sense :haha:

Congrats babymabey!! :flow:

Baby - I feel for you :( must be really annoying and frustrating. Hope it sorts itself out soon!


----------



## JL1363

Baby - sorry your cycle is going wonky :hugs: Hopefully this may just be an off month due to all the changes you've had with starting your new job, being sick, etc. Fx that your next cycle will be more regular!

Babymabey - CONGRATS!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!! :flower: 

Afm - I'm 5dpo and just waiting to see what the tww will bring.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck JL, are you a symptom spotter? :)

Recorded One Born Every Minute last night and have just watched it. Cried the whole way through it :haha: Soooo broody now!! Don't think I've even ovulated yet this cycle :(


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - I definitely AM a symptom spotter and am trying so hard not to be!! :haha: I know it's still way too early and I don't wanna get my hopes up! And I totally understand the crying thing - I always cry when I watch shows like that!! Sorry to hear you haven't O'ed yet, fx it will happen soon :hugs:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Let us know of any symptoms you have ;) Will you test early or wait til af is due?

If this cycle is the same as my last 41 day'er then itll be next weekend before I O, cd 27 it will be :dohh: Will be happy if I do though, better that than nothing!! :)


----------



## krissie328

We are having a snow day because it snowed on top of the snow/ice and then we had a ton of freezing rain! I thought I would share a pic off my patio.
 



Attached Files:







130124_0001.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That looks lovely Krissie! Our snow is gone now but apparently more is due tomorrow and over the weekend. Every time it completely disappears it snows again!


----------



## Aein

woow Krissie thanks for sharing such a nice view of Snow, i am crzpazy about Snow, thanks, Hugs

i'm on 6DPO as per my BBT, lets where this cycle ends, i asked DH to visit Dr next weekend

just back from outside, did alot of shopping, lolz i bought 2 western outfits and 1 Arabic one, first time we soend 1000SAR in shopping at a time, hehehe DH is asking, did we done this before :D
i like the Arabic outfit and will wore on our Anniversary on Monday

Whats up with you Bunny, Baby, JL, Krissie....any updates


----------



## Bunny_Boo

No updates here. Still havent O'd according to opks, although I havnt been doing them often. Went shopping today and ended up with some clothes and I purposely bought a size smaller to encourage me to loose weight but they already fit :D so I'm in a rather good mood now! I'm still in between sizes at the moment but having just a few pieces of clothing the size smaller feels like an achievement :flow:


----------



## Aein

thats good Bunny, its mean weight is still under control ans see what one of my shirt i buy today is fit only from bumps, ehhh i can't wear it, am feeling sad


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone:flower:

JL and Aein, good luck and lots of baby dust to you during your tww.

I'm really frustrated right now. I'm on CD81. I went to my doctor yesterday to tell her that and also that I needed something to start my cycle. What did she do? She increased my met. to 2,000mg.:dohh:I've only been on it for a month and I know sometimes it can take a while to start working. Why not give me something to start my cycle WHILE I'm taking the metformin? I'm supposed to go back Feb. 18th so she can see how it's going. But if I don't have an AF by then I'll be on CD105!! Soooo frustrating:growlmad:

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Aein

Welcome back bnporter,

its very sad to hear about your long cycle, i dont know what medicine Dr can recommend to induce mensis, because till yet i haven't experience my mensis hot came nor a long cycle

i hope this higher dosage will effect positive for you dear, lots of baby dust to you too dear, <3


----------



## krissie328

bnporter that is definitely frustrating I would have assumed she would prescribed something. 

Bunny good job on the weightloss it always feels nice!

O am waiting for af to start. I am currently CD 21 and I have been having some af symptoms already.


----------



## AlyCon

Another update: Been taking Metformin 500mgs for two full weeks now. The GI problems have been bearable but I'm so freaking TIRED!!!! I feel like I could sleep my whole life away!!! Also me and DH haven't really been able to BD much because I got the most horrible yeast infection ever!! I've only gotten one other and that was after I stopped taking BC. I looked it up and apparently a lot of women on Met have dealt with getting yeast infections while on it. This one lasted about 5 days and we've just been able to resume bd today. However there's still no sign of AF or O that I can tell. I have two more weeks until I increase to 1000mgs so hopefully the higher dosage will get me some results. I'm not excited for the side effects to worsen though but it's all worth it. I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## JL1363

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! :)

I'm currently 7dpo and still trying hard not to symptom spot :haha: I have had some mild cramping and certain smells (like the cleaner they use at my work to clean the floors) has started to randomly really bother me all of a sudden, when they've never bothered me before in the past - I swear I feel like I'm imagining them tho - I want a baby so bad I don't trust myself and judgement of anything that could be a symptom :haha: :dohh:

Bunny - it's been so long since I've actually o'ed that I'm so overexcited and impatient that I definitely will be testing early :haha: I'm thinking that I will use a frer and test at 10dpo.... having said that, in all honestly, I REALLY wanna start testing at 8dpo (I've heard of people getting a result that early), but I won't because I feel like(in all likelihood) it would just be a waste of test and seeing the bfn would bum me out. Good job about the weight loss!! :thumbup: Hopefully you o soon!

bnporter - sorry to hear you're having trouble with your doc :hugs: Maybe when you go back you could ask your doc specifically for Provera (I'm pretty sure that's the standard med to kick start af). Hopefully tho, the increase in met will work and you won't have to worry about it!

Krissie - Hopefully the evil witch stays away!

Aein - I bet your new outfits are beautiful :) Fx your tww ends in a bfp!


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks everyone....I did specifically ask and I was just told to increase my dosage and then she'll follow up on it after a few weeks to see how the new dosage is working. But that means I'd have to ovulate in the next week or so to be over my TWW and have AF by the time I have my appointment:dohh:I guess by then if I still don't have AF then she'll prescribe it. It's just odd because this is the same doctor who told me in November to make sure if 2 months pass with no AF, to let her know and she'll give me something to get it going. It makes no sense.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

bnporter - Sorry your having a hard time with your cycle and that your doc wasnt much help but hopefully 2000mg will have a better effect for your cycles and will hopefully get you an af soon! :)

Alycon - I haven't had side effects so I can't relate but I can imagine how annoying it will be! When you up for dose hopefully any side effects will disappear quickly! Keep positive it will be worth it! :D

JL - Hope they are symptoms!! I'm so excited for you :haha: I know what you mean about bfn, no matter how early you test its heartbreaking to see a bfn. It will be hard but try and put off testing for a while :haha:

I'm on cd20 and don't think I've O'd but it doesnt bother me today :) Feel great actually, got a lot of confidence back cos of this tiny bit of weight loss! :haha: Everything I'm wearing today is the size smaller (although I'm wearing joggers that obviously stretch :haha:) Actually feel good today, been a long time since I said that! 

Although in the last hour I've bloated so much and it's really annoyed me!! I've not eaten anything bad in fact all I've had is a peach in the morning and sausages for lunch :( Was ages after I'd eaten when I bloated up. Got light cramp feelings and my lower abdomen is quite sensitive. I'm determined to stay positive today though! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Hey ladies, have any of you had any blood pressure issues while on Metformin? I went in to a gastroenterologist for a different issue yesterday and my blood pressure was 87/55, way below my normal 110/70. I've been feeling absolutely exhausted since Wednesday, I know it's not anything fertility related because I just finished AF on Tues (and I got a bfn beforehand and my temps are back down, so I'm sure it wasn't implatation bleeding and it's way too soon for anything o-related). I've taken off work Mon to go to my general doctor, but I'm worried that I should be doing something in the meantime. Right now I'm just super tired and in the past hour, I've had a few intestinal issues too (sorry if TMI). Any advice?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sorry stayhopeful I haven't had an issue with bp with met, I haven't actually had mine checked. Hope you feel better soon though :flow:


----------



## babymabey

krissie328 said:


> We are having a snow day because it snowed on top of the snow/ice and then we had a ton of freezing rain! I thought I would share a pic off my patio.

That storm was horrible wasn't it? Here in Utah it caused massive commute issues. To the point that they had to shut down I-15 in the Bountiful/Centerville area! It was interesting seeing my back yard turn into an ice rink though :)


----------



## babymabey

StayHopeful said:


> Hey ladies, have any of you had any blood pressure issues while on Metformin? I went in to a gastroenterologist for a different issue yesterday and my blood pressure was 87/55, way below my normal 110/70. I've been feeling absolutely exhausted since Wednesday, I know it's not anything fertility related because I just finished AF on Tues (and I got a bfn beforehand and my temps are back down, so I'm sure it wasn't implatation bleeding and it's way too soon for anything o-related). I've taken off work Mon to go to my general doctor, but I'm worried that I should be doing something in the meantime. Right now I'm just super tired and in the past hour, I've had a few intestinal issues too (sorry if TMI). Any advice?

I had the same issue with my blood pressure and it making me exhausted, the reason it does that is because it drops your blood sugar (at least that is what my doc told me). She suggested that I try eating a piece of hard candy to help get the blood sugar back up. Unfortunately, I also got sugar intolerance so I couldn't eat any sweets. The tiredness eventually went away once my body got used to the dosage, and I can finally eat sweets again. Nothing like I was before and I still can't stomach soda pop so water has become my best friend :) As for the intestinal issues I had diarrhea (sorry, also TMI) I found that if I took it either while eating, or on an empty stomach that stopped that from happening, so if that is the issue you are having maybe try that?

I hope I was able to help :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies. I just don't get why it would suddenly start affecting me after I've been on Metformin for almost 2 months already.


----------



## krissie328

babymabey said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> We are having a snow day because it snowed on top of the snow/ice and then we had a ton of freezing rain! I thought I would share a pic off my patio.
> 
> That storm was horrible wasn't it? Here in Utah it caused massive commute issues. To the point that they had to shut down I-15 in the Bountiful/Centerville area! It was interesting seeing my back yard turn into an ice rink though :)Click to expand...

Yea it was a terrible storm, it closed down 88 miles on I-84. It did break the inversion we have had so our temps have gone up above freezing and now all that snow is melting along with the rain the last two days and we have about three inches of water sitting on everything. Since I live in a high altitude desert we don't have the drain systems to deal with that much. 

I just hope we get a break and things can dry up before the inversion sets back in or it dumps more.


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies! Krissie, that picture of the snow was gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. I live in SC so we dont get snow :( I'd love to move somewhere we got just a little, but hubby refuses to move. So I enjoyed your picture!

Stayhopeful, I havent had any issues with the bp but I have had tiredness from the Met. Not sure why, but I have had it. :hugs:

Well, I was super sick all week & finally went to the doc friday evening. I had a really bad sinus infection so they gave me some amoxicillin & mucus stuff & sent me on my way. I was feeling a little better by Friday night even! I can't believe I waited so long to go to the doctor. Dummy lol. ANYWAYS, so I had been having spotting all week thinking AF was coming but no bleeding. Well me & hubbs dtd friday night & it kick started AF! But, it still hasnt been a normal heavy flow. I'm counting Friday as CD1 bc it was heavy enough I needed a tampon, but its still just not a normal AF. I think I'm going to just take the provera to get a cycle going. I'm positive I'm not preggo, but I'll test just to put my mind at ease. I was sooo hopeful that since it came full force on CD33 last month that it'd be the same this month, but on CD44 it still hadnt shown. :dohh: 

On another note, since I'm feeling so much better I'm heading back to the gym tomorrow! I'm sooo excited to get my weightloss started again. It took 2 months to lose 23lbs last time, & I've stayed at my current weight since then. So I'm sooo ready to start losing the weight again & be healthier if nothing else


----------



## SweetMel

I have been following all of your stories on this thread. Yes, Im a stalker. No really I have PCOS and I have found all of your stories similar to mine. Congratulation Babymabey! I hope baby sticks! 

My pcos plan
1.	I am going to wean myself off of soda and drink only water. (I am addicted to diet soda and was drinking way too much.)
2.	I am going back to my very low carbohydrate diet. This means that I am not going to eat anything with sugar, flour, rice, pasta, bread, potatoes or corn. I am eating foods with a high nutritional value such as vegetables and meats. I am going to eat foods that have good fats in them such as olive oil and avocados. 
3.	Im going to make a plan to get daily exercise and stick to it. Exercise provides good blood circulation to the uterine lining. 
4.	I am going to take my vitamins everyday (the whole handful of them).

I hope you ladies dont mind me joining your thread. I think we can all support each other in our struggles ttc. :hugs:


----------



## JL1363

Welcome SweetMel - GL with your healthy living plan, it sounds awesome! :thumbup: Fx it will help bring you your bfp soon :) 

Baby - glad to hear you're feeling better!! :flower: I had a nasty sinus infection last month that I was sick for weeks with and it wouldn't go away until I took antibiotics either. They make you feel so crappy! GL with your weight loss, I'm sure you'll do great! :)

Stayhopeful - sorry you're having issues with your bp :hugs: I haven't had that side effect so I don't really know a lot about it :shrug:

Bunny - any luck with O'ing yet?

Afm, I haven't tested yet but I'm guessing that I won't need to - af feels like she's on her way. This morning my bbt dropped and I'm having af-like cramps, so I'm assuming she'll be here soon :cry: I'm trying to not let myself get down about it tho - this is the first time I've O'ed since March of last year, so I'm still happy with that. Besides, I'll happily take a natural af as opposed to having to take provera :haha:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby- glad your motivated for loosing weight I'm sure you'll do great! I've started proper healthy eating and walking more, going to join a exercise class too hopefully :) keep us updated with your weight loss! 

JL - not yet :( need to do an opk soon, will when I get home. They have been getting slightly darker so hopefully thats a good sign. I've noticed the control line is never super dark like a hpt, is that normal?


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - Fx it will happen soon! Getting darker every day does sound like a good sign :thumbup: As for the control line, I use internet cheapies, but they are usually always dark like an hpt. I feel like this is something that could maybe vary by brand though. What brand are you using?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Cheap Internet ones off eBay. They have blue handles. The control line is clearly there but definitely not as dark as the hpt ones. I often dont even get a test line so I'm wondering if itl be harder to get a test line but when it is positive it'll be the same as the control line which is kind of faint.


----------



## JL1363

Yep, af is definitely on her way - my cramps are getting worse and I've started spotting. I'm trying to stay positive but i'm totally feeling bummed. And what's worse is that I can't get into to see my doc until Feb. 4th to get the prescription for clomid, which will be past my window to take it this new cycle, meaning I'll have to wait another month to start. I've called the office three times this week checking for cancellations / if they can fit me in and they can't. Ugh. Somedays I hate ttc :cry:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aww JL I'm sorry :( I know it can be hard staying positive when ttc but you O'd and had AF on your own which is an achievement! Never know maybe next cycle it will do it again and you will conceive on your own :)


----------



## JL1363

Thanks Bunny :) I know you're right and I was feeling pretty good about all of it until I actually started spotting and then I felt so sad! I have a feeling my hormones are making me a bit emotional though - I'm not used to the normal hormone changes that happen when you have a natural af anymore! I feel a bit foolish cuz i'm feeling all sullen like a teenager :haha: And as for the opk's, I would agree with you in that, as long as your test line is as dark or darker than the control then it's a positive - even if it's light like the control line is, your control line should always be your comparison (if that makes sense). Also, I know that opk's are similar to hpt's in that they have different sensitivities - maybe the ones you are using have a lower sensitivity (so you need a higher LH surge) to show a darker line?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Yeah I agree with you about the opks it's what I thought but couldn't explain! Haha. Will try one tonight and see if it's any darker. If its a lower sensitivity maybe I should be testing more, lucky if I test once a day :haha: 

The first time I had a natural AF on met I was okay but the second one I was constantly crying!! Hormones were all over the place so I sympathise with you!!


----------



## Aein

hi sweet gals, wts update around??

Welcome Met dear <3

so had a busy day till evening in baking cake, decorating stuff, ehhh so wonderful evening spend with hubby in cake cutting, taken pics and dinner in a full romantic mode, hahaha and now m feeling tired, sharing sum pics soon just to show you all my Arabic Outfit

i'm on 10DPO and CD21.... feeling some burning in lower abdomen, rest all ok
yesterday i visit Whites Pharmacy in a mall, asked about OPkits, they have clearblue but out of stock, hopefully will purchase till next cycle


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck with your cycle Aein, nearly at the end :) Keep us updated with any symptoms! I may not be able to symptoms spot myself since I haven't O'd but I'll be symptom spot with ladies who have O'd :haha: 

Sounds like you had a great day! Looking forward to pics.

No update for me other than what I've already said today. Did another opk though, teeny weeny bit darker from yesterday :haha: If my opks are like what JL said I don't expect a massive difference between them until there positive. 

Only other thing to add is that I had a salad for tea :haha: Felt like I was eating my pet bunny's food! I feel so proud of my healthy eating though! Going a walk later too. Okay walking might not be proper sweat dripping exercise but it's close enough  Hehe!


----------



## Aein

Haha, yea bunny must let you know

owoo so you didn't O yet, its very long na, which cycle day you are on??
and yes i read all above discussion of Urs and JL, she is quite right so i hope sumthing better ends with you too soon , hugs


----------



## Aein

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130128_185528.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20130128_184419.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20130128_184505.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9









6 x 8 copy.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bunny_Boo

cd 22 today, wouldn't of ovulated until around cd27 last cycle so theres still hope this cycle :)

The pics are great!!! You look lovely :flow: and the cake looks so yummy! You have a good day?


----------



## Aein

thanks Bunny i make the cake first time, so first attempt was good :D
the card i made for my DH, showing pics of our marriage day, was a memoriable day


----------



## krissie328

Aein- Your anniversary photos are beautiful. You did a lovely job on your cake and I really like your dress.


----------



## JL1363

Aein - you looked lovely! Everything looks great (and yummy)! I hope you had a wonderful day <3

Afm - I got a call from my doc's office later this afternoon and they had a cancellation for tomorrow so they were able to fit me - meaning I won't miss this coming cycle for clomid! I'm feeling a bit better with everything and am looking forward to starting a new cycle, eating healthy, exercising, and starting meds :) Af still hasn't come full force yet , still just spotting and cramps.


----------



## SweetMel

Aein  Congratulations on your two year anniversary. Awesome pictures. 

Bunny_Boo  good job on the weight lose. I had a salad too. 

JL1363  sorry the witch got you. Good job on achieving ovulation. Im glad you got an appointment. Why cant they just call your pharmacy to give you a refill? 

AFM, my cycle feels a little bit different this time. I think my cm is better, but I dont think I have ovulated yet. I did feel pains on my left side and today I feel pains on my right. I dont know what is going on. I have never tried opks. I might need to. Have any of you had strange LH surges all throughout your cycle? :shrug:


----------



## JL1363

SweetMel - I wish my doc could call in a prescription, that would be so much easier!! I was actually referred to my doc (RE at a fertility clinic) in October - she's the one who diagnosed me with pcos. I had already tried one round of clomid (prescribed by my family doc) when I had come to her but it was only 50mg and I still didn't o. Before prescribing me a stronger dose of clomid, my RE wanted me to go through a bunch of tests (hsg, saline sono, cycle monitoring, and blood work) to rule out any underlying anatomical problem (especially since I had a m/c last march). I did all the tests except the cycle monitoring cuz things kept coming up which would prevent me from doing it (the first month dh and I had planned a trip for our wedding anni right around the time I was supposed to o, the second month I was away for the holidays, etc). I was FINALLY able to complete the cycle monitoring this cycle, and that's when I O'ed on my own. So my appt that's tomorrow is for my RE to review all my tests results with me and then give me my "treatment plan" - which she has already told me will start off with clomid, but may include other things like injectables as well. I know that all those meds usually have to be started by cd5 at the latest to be effective, so if I get the info tomorrow then I'll only be cd2 (maybe even still cd1 - cuz i'm still only spotting so if nothing changes by tonight then it won't be enough to even call cd1). Once I have this appt then my doc should be able to call in any refills I need. (sorry for the long winded answer :haha: ) 

As for opk's - I don't have great luck with them and only ever got a true positive for the first time this cycle. Having said that, my body has definitely had weird LH surges where it seems to try to o (I'll get ewcm, opk's will get ALMOST positive but not quite) but then my body won't actually be able to. My RE says it's not uncommon for this happen several times throughout a cycle if you have any hormone imbalances (ie: pcos) or super long cycles. Do you chart your bbt?


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks for the answer, JL. Good luck tomorrow. I hope everything go well for you. I used to chart my bbt. I had a bbt thermometer and instructions, but that was 9-10 years ago. My temps didnt have a good pattern so after I think a year I didnt bother temping anymore. I have thought about using opks but I havent yet and from what I have read they arent the greatest tool for women with PCOS. As you pointed out our bodies have hormone imbalances. My cycles were about 28-30 days so I thought that I could predict when I ovulate, but last month I had a 38 day cycle which through me off. Im on CD 15 and I have been having ovarian pain off and on for a couple days now, but I dont think I have ovulated yet. The cm isnt right. Plus I cant tell which side is going to ovulate because on CD 12 the left side way cramping, on CD 13 there were twinges on the right side, yesterday it was back on the left, and then today I have a few twinges on the right. I think opks right now would absolutely drive me nuts. Oh, btw, something else I didnt do before  I checked my cervical position today. :haha: It felt like my nose instead of my lips. It may have been a bit open. I dont know.


----------



## JL1363

SweetMel - Thanks for the good luck wishes - I'm feeling pretty positive about the appointment now, I think my hormones were definitely getting the better of me earlier today :haha: As far as checking your cervical position, I tried it a few times but never really got the hang of it. I've heard that you need to do it for a little while before you can really determine position accurately in comparison to how it changes throughout your cycle. Having said that, I know there are a few ladies on here who do it regularly and have gained a lot of info about their ovulation dates by doing it. Fx that you ovulate soon! :)

Afm - my spotting has pretty much stopped now but I'm still cramping. I have no idea what my crazy body is doing anymore :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Aein

thanks all for your luke <3

JL, best of luck dear... 
i'm also on CD22 with 11DPO, let see when AF captures me too, but in mind i have make plan to visit Dr this weekend on Thursday, to get a prescription to start Clomid too, so if my AF started early nxt week after Sunday can start my dosage while visit again on weekday

yesterday i & dh also noted a thing, although it was our anniversary night, dh in mode of BD and i was stoping him dun go inside, dun know why, and i felt it was hard for his organ to go inside with lots of pain i felt, i hope this is just a normal thingie


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein - I hope everything you are experience is signs of a bfp not af! 

JL - How frustrating! Our bodies can just be plain weird! :haha: Hope it sorts itself out soon!

Did another opk tonight, wee bit darker than yesterday :D Compared my last 3 from the last 3 days and you can see a slight difference between them :) Hope that means I'm on track for Oing around the weekend which would make a 41/42 day cycle or there abouts. Ill be happy with that to be honest! Had a bad day on my diet though :dohh: went out for lunch and I'm not joking, the whole cafe sold nothing but carbs!! Toasties, rolls, macaroni.. So ended up with a baked potato :( swelled up and felt sore all day, I sure paid for it!! :(


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I'm sorry you're having pain - hopefully it'll clear up soon! If it gets worse then maybe go see your doc just to make sure it's not an infection (as AlyCon had mentioned in an earlier post, sometimes the meds can make you prone to them). Hopefully the witch stays away from you this month!

Bunny - glad to hear that your opk's are getting darker! :thumbup: Fx that O happens soon for you :) Hopefully you feel better soon from your carb overload!

Afm - I just got back from my appt with my RE. On top of everything else, I've also been diagnosed with a luteal phase defect with low progesterone and "weak" follicles. I'm still feeling really positive tho, cuz now that I know what's wrong I can finally do something to treat it! My doc has given a me script for 100mg clomid (days 3-7) then I'll be monitored via ultrasound and bloodwork until I have at least one mature follicle. Once that happens, my doc will trigger me with an hCG injection, then confirm ovulation with another ultrasound and more bloodwork. Once I've o'd then I'll have to take progesterone suppositories three times daily until a beta confirms either a negative or positive pg test. Whew! :haha: I'll do three rounds of that protocol and if I don't get a bfp by round three then I go for another treatment plan appt and my doc will tweak it as necessary. I have my first ultrasound this Thursday and I'm feeling good about it :happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

Aein  I hope you are not getting an infection.

Bunny_Boo  A carb binge? Tomorrow is another day. Dont beat yourself up too bad. I told my husband that I was going to use up some left over rotisserie chicken on top of a salad and he replied Youre going to burn me out on salad. But guess what, he ate it quickly and like it. HA! :haha:

JL1363  OMG. That is a lot of work you have ahead of you. 

AFM, I tried again today to check my cervix (Only the second time I have ever done this.) I couldnt reach it. My fingers are too short. But I guess that means it high.


----------



## Aein

Bunny, woow so finally you are about to O.... good luck
& i agree sometimes we can't get rid of carbs aeound us, but i think lower qty will not effect us <3

JL, Glad finally you reached somewhere, good
i remember Dr started Clomid dosage without any test, US, then on my cousin intimation, she is Dr in US, i request her to go proper checkup of me and DH aftertht goto Medications

so i go through follicluar study too, my follicle at CD11 were 8.9 and 7.8inch i remember but at CD 13, Ultrasoynd Dr observed follicle with same size... so he doubted abt PCOS, soafter a month gape Dr puts me on Metformin, 

and i am sure JL Clomid dosage with these follicle study will help much as dr can increase the dose too, best of luck dear

yesterday i discussed with husband to visit dr on this weekend thursday, but he says no we don't as we go outside you stairs up and down, (as my flaat is on top second floor, and hospitals also having unlimited stairs ) so your mensis get started, lolzzz, he is observing things hahahha

let see today weekend night starting, so i ask him again

currently i'm on DPO12 and CD23


----------



## babyjla

Jl, that sure sounds like a lot of work, but its great that you're so positive about it! I hope it works for you! 

Bunny, super excited about O coming! Good luck catching that egg!! 

Afm, I need to make another appt with my obgyn. I was supposed to go in for a check-up at 8 weeks, but since I am working now I wasnt able to make my appt last week. So I need to go ahead & make a new appt to see whats going on with my body. Me & hubby dtd friday night which seemed to bring AF. Its still been SUPER light compared to my last few cycles, but it has been constant since Friday night... So I'm calling it AF. :shrug: I am on CD6, so I am on my 2nd Clomid today. Hope this month is lucky for everyone!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck baby!! Hopefully this is your month! Stay positive :)

I keep getting horrible thoughts that I'm just having a surge and don't actually O :( Can't get the thought out of my head. Really worried incase the opks stay the same and I don't get a positive!


----------



## Aein

Bunny, dont take stress too much, just try to svail your time, i discussed in another forum, snd ladies said OPKs not positive always for PCOsers, so i must say just think you are about to O in a day and just happy BDing <3

Baby, good luck dear i hope this new start will turns on a new way, huggies


----------



## Aein

today evening was some change, as i felt my head so empty empty with little pain, aftertht i call DH at office ask him what he doing, when he back... after the call i just go inside the quilt and sudden awoke when doorbell rings :D

DH was on the door and very surprised to see me sleeping this time out of routine, after he back i just take full nap and just nowbawake after 5 hours, hahahah its mean i am very fresh to enjoy weekend night


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It is getting slightly darker each day but it isnt the as dark as the test line yet :( thought it would of been by now.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hope your tiredness is a sign of a bfp Aein!!


----------



## Aein

aww bunny, may be this slightly darker indication of best time, possibility still there my dear


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - getting darker is good!! :thumbup: Hopefully you get a positive opk soon!! GL! :)

Aein - your ff chart looks great! And as Bunny said, hopefully your tiredness is a sign of a bfp! Are you having any other symptoms?

Baby - I'm glad af finally came so you can start a new cycle! I'll be taking my first dose of clomid tomorrow (days 3-7). I'm gonna take it at night that way I can avoid any possible side effects. Poor dh, they say that clomid can cause hot flashes and I'm already ALWAYS warm (and he's always cold). If I start getting hot flashes I might freeze him out of our house! :haha: Did you get any side effects from clomid? Fx your appt with your obgyn happens soon and goes well! :) 

I know my tests and meds sound like a lot of work! :haha: Honestly though, I'm just really happy to have some answers and some SOLUTIONS (finally!) to all the wonkiness that was happening with my body! If it helps bring me a bfp then sign me up! :haha:


----------



## StayHopeful

JL, I've done something similar. It seems like a lot when you write it all out, but it's really not too bad. FX for you!


----------



## babyjla

JL, I had some hot flashes from the clomid. I am taking it now too, so hopefully it works this ti
Me & we catch the egg. I thought about asking my doc if we can check my tubes. It doesnt make sense to me that we've been trying for so long, with ovulations, & still arent preggo. Only thing I can think of is my tubes might be blocked. :shrug: so frusterating.


----------



## Aein

JL, i never been noticing any symptom dea, but yesterday night was so awful, i didnt slept well & now when i awake feels too much backache, and yes my BBT is continius on same point from last three days, never happen before, let see where it goes in coming next days 

JL, when mind and heart stick on a thing, get the solutions so there should be much possibility with positive waysm fx for you dear

Bunny, whats next with Oing, any update??

Baby, don't think about tubes blockage dear, i am sure nuthing like this, and surely Clomid will work like a magician, good luck 

afm, if alsi af catches me this month too so i'm surely gonna visit Dr and Clomid will start with my dosage too

stay, what are you upto?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

JL - I admire you! Your going through so much for your bfp and I hope it comes veryyy soon! 

Aein - It was darker today too! I'm not sure if its positive yet or not. I did do it with fmu though so don't know if that was a bad idea? Part of the test line was darker than the other half if you know what I mean. Sorry if i sound confusing! :dohh:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, if its darker dear so its mean probably its your most fertilized time, just try to avail it sweety
i am sure it will ends positive for you, hugs

here week day is sumhow busy, just got free from home work, washing clothes etc.... and i felt vagina feels wet with some creamy mucus but thick also i felt backache just spread towads lower abdomen pain too, looks as af is on its way, ehhh

I asked DH where we will go for outing tdy and he replied no where you just rest this week else if you upstairs and down your af will showed up early, hahahah ohh God what i do :(


----------



## Aein

After all day busy routine, i'm really feeling tired this time with pain on lower abdomen left or right sumtimes in middle and feeling vagina close with mucus flow inside, looks as AF flowing :S

its very pleasent weather outside, light rainy whole day, in morning i told dh there must be rain today and he said big NO, so i bet for 100SAR , hahahah very lucky day for me i won yahoooo!
i asked dh to go outside but he refused saying when you walk too much go upstairs downstairs, your AF will come early, so just do rest ... and rest no rest for housewife i believe :(


----------



## JL1363

Thanks so much for all the encouragement ladies! It really is so helpful to have you all to talk to! I had my first u/s today and everything looks good. I start my first dose of Clomid tonight!! :happydance:

Baby - are you being monitored with ultrasounds or bloodwork to be 100% sure that you're O'ing? My RE had mentioned to me that it's really common for 50mg of clomid to not be strong enough. Is it possible you may need a higher dose? I had my tubes and uterus checked (HSG and a Saline Sono) and I was SUPER nervous for both tests but they both weren't too bad at all - I had some cramping similar to af cramps, but nothing unmanageable. I'm not sure how your coverage works in the US, but both tests were covered for me - hopefully it's the same for you! Fx you won't need to worry and you'll get your bfp this month! 

Aein - Fx the evil witch stays away!! :dust: to you!!

Bunny - I'm glad to hear that your opk's are still getting darker! I've actually heard that it's best not to use fmu with opk's cuz it takes a little while throughout the day for the LH to build up in your system. Have you tried testing later in afternoon (still with concentrated urine - as in don't drink anything or pee for about 3 hours before you test)? Fx it happens soon!!


----------



## Aein

Thanks JL, dun know why but this time i am little concerned with implanataion thingies, i just felt very light spots, but its too light i cant even no brown or red.... i never ever observed spotting like this
so what should it be, even no bleeding with urine, a big Q for me...


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein said:


> stay, what are you upto?

I'm on CD 12, I had some issues with my blood pressure being way too low last week and I stopped taking the Met for a few days, but it seems to be back to normal now and I started taking the Met again on Tuesday night. I've been really tired and dizzy the past few days, but my blood pressure is holding steady. I'm tracking my bbt to see when I o and I'm supposed to go in on CD21 to have my progesterone level checked, but I think I may call them and see if I can postpone that appointment. Last Metformin cycle (my first one) I didn't o until CD 35, I had 2 progesterone labs that showed no o but I already knew that from my bbt. I'd rather not waste the money on the labs when I already know the answer and I could save the $90/test to go toward IVF. I'm not expecting to o any time soon, but our plan is to bd every other day to try to cover our bases. I've thought about using opks, but the only ones I've used that I like are the Clear Blue digital ones. Those were fine when I was on Clomid and knew the few days when I was most likely to get my LH surge, but when I have no clue it could get really expensive. I'm still having a hard time bouncing back from my 1st Metformin BFN, but I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I've got my fx that those twinges you're feeling are implantation occurring! You're 14dpo right? Have you thought about testing? GL!!

Stayhopeful - Glad to hear your bp is holding steady - hopefully your dizziness will subside soon! I agree with you about holding off on a progesterone test until later in your cycle (if that's when you o), it makes no sense to waste the money to test before. Good luck with catching your eggie this month!! I know seeing a bfn is hard :hugs: Fx you'll get your bfp soon and you won't have to worry about ivf!!


----------



## SweetMel

Aein  FX for you. 

Bunny_Boo  Catch that eggy!

JL1363  Good luck with the Clomid.

Baby  I dont think you would have blocked tubes. Have you had ovarian drilling? They can drill some of the hardened cysts around the walls of the ovaries so that new eggs can come out.

Stayhopeful  having low blood pressure is tough to deal with. It made me feel like that too.

AFM, I dont know what my body is doing. I dont know if I o this week or not. My cm seemed to be better this cycle, but it never did reach the point where it was a lot of ewcm. Dh and I have been BD every other day just in case. I tried to find a website that would tell me other signs to look for, but I did. I am staying on my diet though.


----------



## Aein

Stayhopeful, as your nick day be hopeful dear, everything will be fonna settle down very soon, and m sure this Year is for all of us, hugs

Thanks Met :)

JL, yea i am at DPO14 and CD25, but i didnt go for test, one strip i have showed accurate result next day of a missed period, and i dun know when will be my periods missed, coz last month was 26 days cycle and before it goes on 30 32 34.... so if i consider last month cycle only, should wait for at leat 3 more days , what you all suggest


----------



## Aein

why m not sleeping :blush: its second night and like this no sleep in eyes :dohh: on the otherhandi dh in sound sleep with snoring :haha:


----------



## babyjla

JL, no I'm not being monitored. Well I mean every 8 weeks, but I dont really consider that monitoring lol. My doc told me 50mg may not be strong enough too, & when I go wednesday I'm going to ask to up my dose. He mentioned it before so I doubt it'll be an issue. I seem to be O'ing, so maybe my body is gearing up to O & just doesnt quite release the egg :shrug: I can't win lol

Sweetmel, I've never had any drilling done. It sounds horrible, lol. The most I've had done are ultrasounds & bloodwork.

So I'm on CD7, & I'm still having the light bleeding. Its not that bad because its so light but its different. I am enjoying such a light period. I'm soooo glad today is Friday though. I'm exhausted from this work week & ready to sleep in tomorrow! My doc appt is Wednesday, so I guess then we'll see where we go from here.


----------



## Aein

Baby, have a nice weekend dear, i hope you future appointment will turn in positive way

just i checked light red spotting, dun know may be AF on uts way, so tdy evening will visit dr if bleeding start in full flash.,, can i do test now??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days!

Aein - Test!!! Hopefully the bleeding isn't af or anything to worry about. Good Luck!

Baby - Glad to hear it's very light, nothing worse when its heavy and your busy! Hope you are enjoying the weekend. Anything nice planned?

Mel - Well done for sticking to your diet. I've had a bad couple of days on mine :blush: it will take time for your body to sort itself out with met but best to BD often just incase!

stayhopeful - sounds like your having a bad time, but try stay positive! Your bfp could come anytime and I hope it's soon :flow:

I need advice ladies. I took an opk this morning with fmu and I know you don't get accurate results like you guys have said so when I saw it was a little bit lighter than yesterdays opks I wasn't too bothered even though yesterday's opk with fmu was dark. Anyway, did an opk not long ago and the test line is virtually gone! Help :( I'm staying positive but is it possible that I geared up to O but didnt? Plus I forgot two met tablets yesterday so I had only took 1 :dohh: could that have affected it? I'm such a worrier!


----------



## Aein

Bunny, i'm not really inti OPKs thing so cant give you proper answer but what i felt when line was going to dark n dark i.e. your most fertile time and may be you O already in that time, but all is assumption better to test one more time after some hours 

Afm, i tested it's BFN but 8 hours passed still light spotting, looks as i and baby just crawling in a same boat, tomorrow evening m going to visit Dr


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks Aein, I'll do another before I go to bed tonight.

Hope af stays away, your not out until af arrives! :)


----------



## Aein

Good Luck Bunny <3

my cycles are going to shorten now, last month 26 days and this time 25 days
m sure if its AF dr will put me on Clomid for sure


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Make sure to discuss it with him and ask him for it, I'm sure he will and hopefully it will work wonders for you!


----------



## Aein

Yea Bunny i hope so, now after using Met for 2 months i am sure Clomid do Miracle for me unless no other thing broke it :) 
also ask Dr for DH sperms test, let see what will happen tomorrow


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck! Keep us updated


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, no plans for me this weekend! Just relaxing around the house all weekend  & I do think its possible for you to gear up yet not actually O. Not sure if thats what happened in your case but I believe its possible...is it possible you just missed your surge??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I had a near positive last night, was a couple of shades lighter than the control line but not far off and it was a wee bit lighter than that this morning. Could I have surged through the night??


----------



## Aein

Finally AF captures me lat night & yes its the witch, ehhh
in evening will visit Dr, hope for the best


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sorry AF got you Aein, good luck with your appointment and next cycle, hopefully you'll get clomid :flow:


----------



## Aein

thanks Bunnh, i also hope and pray Met with Clomid work for me

you know i am here on visit visa with husband, i have to go back hometown before end of 9th month and then my visa again processed and i come back again, now i am doing all calculations when i go, how much time left if not preggo then wt happened and if preggo then wt.... i dun wanna think much but i have to do, we have to look for future, dun know wts written in fate


----------



## Bunny_Boo

You never know what's going to happen in the future which I hate! I like being planned and organised so I end up going over every situation in my head and worrying about it. Everything happens for a reason and things always work out so try not to worry


----------



## Aein

yea you are right Bunny, better we leave matters as ther are going on, sumthing good will happen with ys


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Definitely! Keep positive :)


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, it is possible you surged at night & missed it. I wouldnt count yourself out yet! :hugs: good luck! Fx'd you did O!!!!!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I suppose there is still hope!! Will have to wait two weeks to see if I did. hopefully a bfp will appear not AF!


----------



## Aein

Best of Luck Bunny, i pray for you BFP dis cycle <3

so i visit dr, and she puts me on Clomid 50mg from CD2 to CD5... also refer DH for semen analysis once again, and asked me to visit on CD12 for follicular study, she said we are still not confirmed are you Oing or not :s


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Glad you got clomid Aein. They will just want to study you to make sure your Oing and I'm sure you are and there will be nothing to worry about :flow:


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - Hopefully you had your surge overnight and you did end up o'ing. Fx that a bfp is on it's way for you! :flower:

Aein - sorry the witch got you but I'm glad your doc gave you the clomid! GL this cycle, hopefully it will be your last for nine months! :)

Baby - GL at your appt on Wednesday!

Afm - I'm on my 4th day of clomid and it's going ok. I had a few side effects, mostly hot flashes, but it hasn't been too bad. I go for my first u/s on Thursday to monitor for O.


----------



## Aein

Very Scary Gals,

in early morning Urine and just now u found blood clot almost half palm size..... wts this, is this normal :/


----------



## laurac1988

Take it to the dr Hun. Could be nothing, but worth getting checked


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Definitely get that checked just in case Aein.

Been doing the odd opk just to see and the couple after my darkest one had virtually no test line, hence why I think I O'd. Well the couple i've done recently are quite dark! I have just been doing them and having a quick look and seeing nothin and putting them away and now that i've had a second look there actually dark.. I'm cd29, and for a normal person my af should be late never mind ovulation. What the heck is going on :(


----------



## laurac1988

OPks pick up hcg as well.

Just saying...

;-)


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, I get blood clots like that some cycles. You should get checked for a blood clotting issue. Ask the doctor to check you for thrombophilia. It is not that complicated of a test and if you don't have it your mind will be at ease. If you do have it, you will need to take extra folic acid and the doctor would put you on low dose asprin 81 mg.


----------



## Aein

Thx Lurac... but i already flushed that i never though to pick and store, it sucks :(

SwetMel, thanks dear i must discussed with my Dr as my US appointment next week so will wait that time
as for Folic acid m alraedy taking 2tbs per day, now i started Clomid too with Glucophage and Tabs for TSh also taking on empty stomach daily :/
how we will get out of these medications and ttc stuff..... :(

Bunny, may be your this cycle is getting long i.e your Opks nt showing exact line but Laurac is also right hsg levels also trigger it, even if one have PCOS so it definitely worth, be cool dear


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Oh don't do this to me ladies :haha: I'll test around valentines day cos think AF is due around the 16th if my cycle is 41 days like last cycle. I want a bfp so bad!! Don't know whether to keep doing opks or not, it's driving me mad!!


----------



## Aein

Awww sweet Bunny, i pray you get disturbed things on Valentine's day.... i hope something best and positive must be waiting for you, good luck


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I agree with the other ladies, definitely tell your doc about it! How are you feeling now?

Bunny - Fx a bfp is on it's way soon!!!!!! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

If I O'd when I think i did I'm only like 3dpo, bored of the tww already!


----------



## Aein

Bunny, good news finally yiu make it, happy for you n best luck dear

JL, m good this and i felt AF also at end, may be i bath today or tomorrow  

m on CD5 with taking Clomid too, i hope for a fruitful result, DH also planning fir his test may be tomorrow yaaay


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I dont know for definite if I did O Aein but I will stay positive and count down the days to AF or a bfp! Good luck with this cycle, hope it's your last and you get a bfp!


----------



## Aein

Bunny, i pray witch dont dare to touch you this time <3

morning was nt good, when i see off my dh to door i back and check mobile for any msg, and found my elder bro msg, his wife got MC this morning :( i am nt feeling good so i did'nt talk with them till now


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aww that must be awful :( would never wish anyone to have to go through that experience


----------



## Aein

Bunny, she has another MC too, 1mnth before my marriage in Jan'11 ... so she concieved now after 2yrs time and failed for preggo way

I had a talk with elder sister too, my all bros and sisters are in same city, just me here outside country
so she told me her bleeding started when we visit Dr she said do bed rest and give some injections to control it, next evening she went washroom and felt sumrhing clitch inside and it passed away thru urine .... ahhhh very scary experience i must say :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That would be the most heartbreaking thing to ever happen :( its hard to believe that something so terrible can happen more than once to a person :(


----------



## Aein

where is baby, Katerz, JL' SwetMel and soecially missing Krissie..... 
whats update with all of you....

i'm on CD5 today.... everything is good here alongwith Met and Clomid... no side effects nuthing harm i felt, all is going smooth


----------



## laurac1988

Update from me. My tests all came back normal. Even the ones for PCOS... So I may not even have PCOS and may be taking Metformin for no good reason...

Ultrasound is on Saturday


----------



## Aein

Ohh Laurac, good news

you know i was thinking about you when i got this AF cycle

so what tests you have gone through and what you Dr said, why he prescibed you Met when you dun have PCOS????


----------



## laurac1988

I saw a different dr, so when the results are confirmed they will take me off the met if necessary


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies...

Bunny, very exciting for being in the tww!! Fx'd for you!

Aein, sooo sorry to hear about your SIL's mc. Thats a horrible experience that no one should have to go through.

Afm, I'm not doing so great. Really in a funk. I moved my dr appt to next wednesday morning, & I'm just having a hard time staying positive about the whole ttc thing. I'm going on 2 & 1/2yrs of trying, been through 3 different doctors, 8 rounds of clomid, & been on met for 4 months now... I just feel like I've hit a brick wall & its not happening. Ughh. I hate this feeling.


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, I'm sorry for you SIL's mc.

Laura, I hope you don't have PCOS. That would be nice. 

I am bored to death waiting to see what this cycle is going to do. I think I might be 7dpo but I'm not sure what day I ovulated. My diet is going well. I am keeping to the no bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, corn, sugar, or flour. I have more energy and I'm not suffering from brain fog like I was. I went to the gym today. It has been awhile since I've been to the gym. I think maybe December. 

There is something different about me this cycle. Usually I have an uncomfortable fullness in my pelvis in the last half of my cycle. Have any of you had this? I think it is PCOS related. But this cycle it isn't there.


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: babyj! I'm feeling that way and I've only been ttc for 14 months. We're here for you!


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL's m/c :( Like Baby said, it's something that no one should ever have to go through. 

Baby -:hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're in a funk. Hopefully your doc will have some answers for you with this coming appointment. :hugs: We're always here to vent if you need to!

Laura - I'm so glad to hear that all your tests came back normal!! It would be so nice for you if you didn't have pcos! Fx!!

SweetMel - good job sticking to your diet! :thumbup: I've definitely had a fullness feeling - almost like bloating - in my abdomen, but it usually happens when I eat too many carbs (so maybe it's your new diet that's responsible for the absence of it?). Fx your tww ends with a bfp!

Bunny - how is your tww going?? Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!!!! 

Afm - I had my first ultrasound since finishing the clomid this morning and already have two follies in my right ovary measuring at 1.4cm and 1.5cm (and I'm only on cd10) :happydance: I'll keep going for ultrasounds every day now until they both mature and then I'll get a trigger shot. I'm excited for my appt tomorrow but we're having a really bad snow storm here so it's gonna be a pain in the butt to get to! I'll take a pic of the snow for you ladies tomorrow :)


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies I have been lurking around here. I really don't have anything new to update. I am on CD 35. just waiting for af to show. I have been having a lot of symptoms so hopefully it starts up soon.


----------



## SweetMel

Sometimes I forget how old I am. Im 36. I have to remind myself constantly. I saw a young woman yesterday and recognized her as the daughter of a girl I used to go to school with. She was driving. Then I realized I am old enough to have a daughter old enough to drive a car. What if I would have had children when I was 20? Well, I didnt. I had my babies when I was 28 and then again at 30. If I can get pregnant this year, I will be 37 before the baby is born. I will be a mother of advanced age. What sadistic doctor came up with that phrase? They would probably want to do extra tests. 

Babyj, I didnt know how to respond to you post yesterday. I remember feeling like that. In fact, I was really angry and I couldnt look at a baby or pregnant woman without bursting into tears. I was in a really bad place emotionally. Dont be afraid to tell us exactly how you feel. We are all here for you. I dont know you from Eve, but I mean that.


----------



## Aein

Baby, same feelings we all are feeling inside us, its also 12months here on TTC journey if i see my family background, my sister got pregfo within 6 months, same for my cousins...

but i believe and muat say there's sumthing good for us hidden and will expose when our God needs, we have to be positive and pray always, soon we will be a Mother of our Precious Child 

Hugs to all <3

JL, woow thats good dear i'm also on same way going on , good luck

i.m on CD7 today, and Clomid first round ends today... now will go for Follicular test on CD11... i wish everything goes well


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies :hugs: the support really means a lot. Its so hard not having anyone in "real life" that understands. My whole life I planned on having 4 children, & now I'd be happy to just have one. Its so frusterating & I really am just ready to give up at times. But then at other times I think about how much it would change my life for the better to have a child & I just can't help but want to try. Ughhh, so frusterating. I guess I *should* be ovulating sometime this weekend. Doubt I'll catch it IF I even do O, but its always fun to try lol.


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, how is the Clomid for you? Are you having any side effects?


----------



## Aein

SweetMel said:


> Aein, how is the Clomid for you? Are you having any side effects?


dear my first round ended yesterday, i really dont feel any side effect :thumbup:
just too much gassy, and urinating too much these too things i am observing but dont why either its coz of Clomid or not


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby - Sorry your feeling down :( I had that not long ago, seems like everything is a waste of time but it's not, it will happy for you! I know it will :) Whenever your feeling like this just write a big huge rant! It always makes me feel better :haha:

Aein - Glad clomid hasnt gave you too many horrible side effects, hope your test on cd11 goes well!

Sweetmel - Your not old! Its becoming the norm to have kids in your thirties, although that is a horrible phrase! Keep us updated with everything, I hope it all goes well for you :flow:

Krissie - Hopefully that means af (or even better a bfp!) is on its way soon! 

I'm on cd34 and 7dpo if I O'd, no symptoms apart for a couple of niggly things that could be caused by anything. But still staying positive :D Just hoping AF comes on the 16th anything more than that (bfp) will be a bonus!! :D


----------



## laurac1988

Had my scan today. All clear. No obvious cysts, uterus completely normal. Bloods also normal. So why am I being medicated for PCOS?


----------



## Aein

laurac1988 said:


> Had my scan today. All clear. No obvious cysts, uterus completely normal. Bloods also normal. So why am I being medicated for PCOS?

ohhh its really very disguisting, Laurac same on point you fely you dun have PCOS, now i am also thinking on same way, because sometimes i think i dun have any specific signs of PCOS too, but rest God knows

Laurac its your good luck you diagnosed it very early, i hope this will benefit you, rest all 101% mistake of your previous Dr, you should meet them and let them know what they did without having any source of information


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Laura - glad your all clear for pcos, that's great news. Really bad that the doc managed to diagnose you and treat you for it though! Whats the next step?


----------



## babyjla

Laura,I guess its good news you dont have PCOS, but now you dont know whats causing the infertility. Sort of a double edged sword... I'm with bunny, what did they suggest as your next steps???


----------



## Astridastrid

Hi guys thought I'd join this forum as I have PCOS and am on Metformin and chlomid . So I might get better informed about it all by learning from you guys. So hi !!


----------



## Aein

Welcome on the board Astri

Glad to see ya here, how long you are diagnosed with PCOS and your Clomid round started??
wts update


----------



## laurac1988

Not sure what the next step is ladies. Have to see dr in ten days for "results" of ultrasound, even though the sonographer said all clear. See what they say there I guess!

Welcome astridastrid


----------



## laurac1988

Not sure what the next step is ladies. Have to see dr in ten days for "results" of ultrasound, even though the sonographer said all clear. See what they say there I guess!

Welcome astridastrid


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome astridastrid! :)

Laura - Hope your appt goes well, push for tests to find out more information about whats causing infertility and I'd ask them why they got it so wrong in the first place!


----------



## Astridastrid

laurac1988 said:


> Not sure what the next step is ladies. Have to see dr in ten days for "results" of ultrasound, even though the sonographer said all clear. See what they say there I guess!
> 
> Welcome astridastrid

Thank you !! How are you Doing ? Why are you feeling ignored ?


----------



## JL1363

Aein - GL with clomid this cycle! I'm glad to hear you're not having any side effects! Ive definitely been having a few hot flashes and a couple mood swings. DH has been very patient :haha: Fx your cd11 appt shows lots of follies!

Laura - I'm happy to hear that you don't have pcos after all but agree with the other ladies that hopefully you'll get some answers about what's cauing your ttc difficulties soon! Have eyou had your tubes and uterine lining checked (hsg and saline sono)? (sorry if I missed this in an earlier post!). This new doc sounds like he is more thorough than the last so hopefully he will help you find some answers!!

Krissie - glad to hear you're still doing well :) Hopefully af shows soon (or you get a surprise bfp!!)

Baby - good luck catching your eggie this cycle! I'm sending all my positive vibes your way that you o and get your bfp soon :hugs:

Bunny - the dreaded tww is the slowest thing in the world isn't it? Sometimes I swear it feels like time is moving backwards :haha: Sending :dust: to you! Fx af stays away and you get your bfp!

Astrid - Welcome to the thread! :flower: The ladies here are all amazing and are great as a listening ear to vent or answer any questions :) What cd are you on now?


----------



## JL1363

As promised, here are some pics of the snow that we got here :) (for the ladies who are lucky enough to live places where they have none of this horrible freezing cold, white stuff :haha:)

The pics don't actually show that well how much we got, but it's about a 1.5 feet of snow that's on the ground.
 



Attached Files:







snow.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









snow2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









snow3.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Astridastrid

I actually didn't see AF. She was suppose to turn up about 10 days ago. But hasn't so I didn't take my chlomid this cycle. But all the tests are giving me one line. So idk. I have pcos so unbviously a missed period is not uncommon. Except since I've been on the metformin AF comes every 28 days like clock work. So in the 6 months I've been trying this is my first missed period. Right now I'm in limbo but I will continue to suffer :( until AF comes. 
I looked at your ttc regime for this month. It looks promising. I am sending you baby dust hoping this is the month for you. 

And yes I will continue to stalk and learn about things like Lutheal phase, temping and the likes since doctors share nothing!


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, I hope you never suffer from the side effects. Good luck. 

Krissie, let us hope you get a bfp.

Laura, I cant believe they wrongly diagnosed you with PCOS. Sometimes I think they get lazy and put that diagnosis on a woman when they are not sure what is really going on. You have to take care of yourself because you know better than anyone how you feel. 

Welcome Astridastrid! I hope your cycles arent messing with you again. 

JL, Im jealous. We have only had dustings of snow this winter, no accumulation. I love snow. I collect all things snowman for my Christmas décor. Its not fair. 

I had bad cramps yesterday, but today I have felt fine. I did a lot of cleaning today and I was thankful that I had the energy to do it. Since I have been taking a kelp supplement with iodine, my low thyroid symptoms have been disappearing. Ive never taken kelp before. I have been on it only 5 days, but I think it is starting to work.


----------



## babyjla

welcome astrid!

Laura, fx'd your appointment goes well!

Jl, the snow is GORGEOUS! I'm one of the UNlucky ladies who gets not even a little snow! The coldest its been here all yr long is 38 degrees (farenheit) lol.& not a chance of snow in sight! 

Well ladies, I think I'm basically out for this month. I've had a stomach virus the last few days & O'd yesterday (I'm guessing by the huge amount of ewcm I had most of the day, which is now gone). So me & hubby havent dtd since earlier this week. I mean I know there is a slight chance, but I'm not getting my hopes up. & I'm not terribly upset about missing it. I think a lot of it is because I've been sooo sick these past few days. Its so strange because it will kind of go away, but then come back the next day. Like I was really sick Thursday, & was fine friday besides a headache. Then yesterday it came back at like 6pm... By "it" I mean fever, nausea, upset stomach & a killer migrane. & all of its just outta nowhere! I dont get it. On the upside, I have lost 5 lbs in the last two days which I wouldnt mind staying off! :haha:


----------



## Aein

Nice to hear from all of you Ladies, thanks for best wishes indeed i wish this year gonna be our Babies year, all togather  


JL, i love snowy pics, snow is my weakness and where i live no snow  

Afm, on CD9 .. all is going smooth, just DH too much busy all night till morning 5am work work n work...
1 more day left for my scan and DH test...


----------



## Astridastrid

It's been 11 days past due for AF. Where is she??


----------



## Aein

Astridastrid said:


> It's been 11 days past due for AF. Where is she??

may be witch afraid from you, wobt touch you huh
go for a test too dear, may be sumthing good here :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, astrid!

I'm jealous of the snow too. We certainly don't see much of that down here.

I think I might have o'd yesterday. I've been tracking my bbt and it rose a little the past two days and my bbs are a little more tender, hard to tell. No o pains at all. I actually think it might have even been thurs or fri. We dtd Wed night and yesterday morning.


----------



## Astridastrid

Aein said:


> Astridastrid said:
> 
> 
> It's been 11 days past due for AF. Where is she??
> 
> may be witch afraid from you, wobt touch you huh
> go for a test too dear, may be sumthing good here :thumbup:Click to expand...


I've lost count of all the tests I've taken. They all say negative. So I'm chalking it up to a missed period. :cry: 

Sometimes I'm hopeful most times anxious to see the :witch: so that I can move on. I had some symptoms days ago. But they've stopped. I'm just normal now except for occasionally flashes of pain in my lady parts/ cervical area. 

Not ttc this month since AF didn't come and I didn't get to take my chlomid. I'm not even:sex: either. Don't have the energy or the vibe


----------



## Astridastrid

Aein said:


> Nice to hear from all of you Ladies, thanks for best wishes indeed i wish this year gonna be our Babies year, all togather
> 
> 
> JL, i love snowy pics, snow is my weakness and where i live no snow
> 
> Afm, on CD9 .. all is going smooth, just DH too much busy all night till morning 5am work work n work...
> 1 more day left for my scan and DH test...


What's the scan for?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

JL - The tww is the slowest thing! But to be honest its went in not to bad this month, I think its because I have a "three week wait" for ovulation so in comparison the tww isnt as bad :haha:

Astridastrid - Sorry af hasnt turned up without a good excuse! Hopefully it will regulate pretty soon. Anyway you could have O'd later?

Not feeling the best today, had breakfast but cant stomach anything else, just not hungry :shrug: got a bowl of tinned peaches in juice and I'm just going to pick at it tonight. Hope its not a bug, quite a lot of illnesses going around here, thought I had got something last Thursday cos I felt awful but was fine by dinner time. That's the only thing I dont like about this time of year, bugs going around everywhere!


----------



## Aein

Astri, i hope soon you got a bfp or AF, so you also jump with me in Clomid cycke too <3

Bunny, owooo dear feeling sad :( just take care of yourself, try to do sumthing else tht divord your concenrration, huh... hugs

Astri, After first round of Clomid, Dr call me for follicular scan on CD11, so on Tuesday evening will visit Hospital again


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Yeah Aein, trying to do things to take my mind off it but I just hate feeling sick :( Just going to watch telly and relax tonight I think, and hopefully it'll be gone by tomorrow instead of getting worse


----------



## Astridastrid

Aein said:


> Astri, i hope soon you got a bfp or AF, so you also jump with me in Clomid cycke too <3
> 
> Bunny, owooo dear feeling sad :( just take care of yourself, try to do sumthing else tht divord your concenrration, huh... hugs
> 
> Astri, After first round of Clomid, Dr call me for follicular scan on CD11, so on Tuesday evening will visit Hospital again

Oh now I understand. Well:dust: hope this Is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## babyjla

Sorry you arent feeling well bunny. Fx'd its not a bug! I've had a stomach virus since Thursday & its killing me!


----------



## Aein

baby, you should take care of yourself dear, again and again you are gonna sick, be careful and just do some precautions, good time aroudn dear, <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks baby, oh that must be awful! I'm feeling better today it just seems to come in bouts and goes away again


----------



## babyjla

Oh it is terrible. I am almost tempted to take a test just to rule out any possibility that a baby could be causing all this misery. I really doubt it, but my period was the lightest its been in a year this cycle. It lasted 7 days, but there were times during that 7 days where there was almost no bleeding at all. & it never got crazy heavy with huge clots like it had been doing since March of last year. Along with my nausea & diarrhea I've had heartburn, indigestion, migranes & fever. I'm like a walking bepto bismol comercial lol. I got brave last night & ate a cheese burger, BIIIIIIIIIG mistake! My stomach has been killing me all morning. But of course all of these symptoms definitely add up to a stomach bug. I just want to rule out that possibility, & also know that I'm not in any way harming my child with all the pepto & other meds I've been taking, if I happened to be preggo. I've lost 5lbs so far from this mess, I can't eat anything but soup & drink water or my stomach goes crazy. I wouldnt wish this on anyone!


----------



## Aein

baby, you must do test asap.., best of luck dear, i wanna hear a good news


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Test!!! :D best just to make sure like you said. Hope you get good news but it does seem like an awful bug, fingers crossed for you.

I really want to test too, but I'm 9dpo :dohh:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, we are almost close i am on CD10 today.... tomorrow evening is my scan 
very much thinking about what will be gonna happen next, ehhh
DH also discussed yesterday, he will try to do test tomorrow also with me, woooow i am happy for his decision


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm glad he decided to get tested, that will put your mind at ease :) dont worry about your appt and scan, I'm sure you will find some lovely follicles ready for ovulation! Good luck with it :)


----------



## Astridastrid

babyjla said:


> Oh it is terrible. I am almost tempted to take a test just to rule out any possibility that a baby could be causing all this misery. I really doubt it, but my period was the lightest its been in a year this cycle. It lasted 7 days, but there were times during that 7 days where there was almost no bleeding at all. & it never got crazy heavy with huge clots like it had been doing since March of last year. Along with my nausea & diarrhea I've had heartburn, indigestion, migranes & fever. I'm like a walking bepto bismol comercial lol. I got brave last night & ate a cheese burger, BIIIIIIIIIG mistake! My stomach has been killing me all morning. But of course all of these symptoms definitely add up to a stomach bug. I just want to rule out that possibility, & also know that I'm not in any way harming my child with all the pepto & other meds I've been taking, if I happened to be preggo. I've lost 5lbs so far from this mess, I can't eat anything but soup & drink water or my stomach goes crazy. I wouldnt wish this on anyone!


:test::test::test:


----------



## babyjla

I will test first thing tomorrow morning & let everyone know the results. Gotta go to the store & buy a test on the way home from work! I guess if it were a baby causing all this misery, it would seem less miserable. I doubt it, but whats it hurt to try, right?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I hate being ill but if it was because I was pregnant I'd be quite happy! :haha: yeah let us know as soon as :) I know it may seem unlikely but like you said, no harm in tryin!


----------



## Aein

Agreed with you Bunny, and yes baby good decision, jut going towards some medications etc without knowing may be sumthing fertilizing inside, have to clear doubts first and be serious i suggest you ro after this test also go for a bloof test too, just for more accurate result

Best of luck, you are in my prays this time <3


----------



## babyjla

Well, I forgot to buy a test.... Arrrrrg. But I have been feeling better since this morning. I had heartburn for a while today & a migrane again, but for the most part it wasnt too bad. I guess I'll just wait til Wednesday @ my doctors appt. Whats one more day, right? That way if there is any confusion the doc can do a blood test & we'll know for sure.


----------



## JL1363

Baby - Hopefully you won't have any more trouble with your stomach bug. GL on your appt tomorrow!! Hopefully the doc will do a test and you'll get a surprise bfp!! 

Aein - I'm so glad that your DH is going to get tested! It's always good to cover all your bases and check everything :thumbup: GL with your scan tomorrow! Fx you'll have lots of maturing follicles!!! Will you go back for follow up scans after your initial one tomorrow? 

Bunny - hopefully you'll feel better soon! It really is the time of year that all those bugs are going around :sick:

Astrid - your ttc regime looks good as well :thumbup: I COMPLETELY know what you mean about just wanting af to show to start a new cycle - up until last month, I hadn't o'd in almost a year and my cycles would easily last 50+ days until they would result in break-through bleeding, which was super heavy and usually made me feel pretty awful. Once I got referred to my RE, she started prescribing me Provera after 35 days with no af. Have you thought about asking your doc for provera to kick start af that way you don't have to wait forever to start a new cycle? Provera can have some minor side effects that can make you feel blah, but all in all it was always nice to start a new cycle with a new chance for a bfp.

Afm, I don't really have a lot to update. I received my hcg trigger shot today to induce o. I go back in two days to confirm with a scan and bloodwork. Hopefully all works the way it's supposed to!


----------



## Aein

Baby, good luck dear , this option is much better and accurate too 

JL, thank you dear and best of luck with your tests and scan

Afm, day started here still on bad DH was in fever from yesterday and all night spend in office work
now he is upset with sore throat, m nt sure in this condition he will go for his test or not :S
rest will clear after some hours  

JL, i'm sure she will call me again for re-scan may be on CD13 or 14, a day after or next


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies. My stomach hurt yesterday morning but felt better throughout the day. This morning it feels fine  that bug lasted WAAAYYYY too long! I'm excited about my appt tomorrow, but also nervous. I dont know where doc wants to go from here, but I'm ready for a change. Idc if its just upping my dose of Clomid. Something has to change because what we are doing isnt working.


----------



## Aein

So here i back after my scan, it went just OK i'm not happy too much infact i wept alone when back home 
:(

follicles seen were as:

In Right Ovary:5.3 x 4.9mm
In Left Ovary: 10.1 x 8.3mm

Dr said they are still small on right side, asked to come on Saturday again fir re-test and do sex one day before on Fri... now let see where it will ends on Saturday


----------



## Astridastrid

Aein said:


> So here i back after my scan, it went just OK i'm not happy too much infact i wept alone when back home
> :(
> 
> follicles seen were as:
> 
> In Right Ovary:5.3 x 4.9mm
> In Left Ovary: 10.1 x 8.3mm
> 
> Dr said they are still small on right side, asked to come on Saturday again fir re-test and do sex one day before on Fri... now let see where it will ends on Saturday

So sorry to hear. :hugs: hope Saturdays testing brings better results.


----------



## Astridastrid

JL1363 said:


> Baby - Hopefully you won't have any more trouble with your stomach bug. GL on your appt tomorrow!! Hopefully the doc will do a test and you'll get a surprise bfp!!
> 
> Aein - I'm so glad that your DH is going to get tested! It's always good to cover all your bases and check everything :thumbup: GL with your scan tomorrow! Fx you'll have lots of maturing follicles!!! Will you go back for follow up scans after your initial one tomorrow?
> 
> Bunny - hopefully you'll feel better soon! It really is the time of year that all those bugs are going around :sick:
> 
> Astrid - your ttc regime looks good as well :thumbup: I COMPLETELY know what you mean about just wanting af to show to start a new cycle - up until last month, I hadn't o'd in almost a year and my cycles would easily last 50+ days until they would result in break-through bleeding, which was super heavy and usually made me feel pretty awful. Once I got referred to my RE, she started prescribing me Provera after 35 days with no af. Have you thought about asking your doc for provera to kick start af that way you don't have to wait forever to start a new cycle? Provera can have some minor side effects that can make you feel blah, but all in all it was always nice to start a new cycle with a new chance for a bfp.
> 
> Afm, I don't really have a lot to update. I received my hcg trigger shot today to induce o. I go back in two days to confirm with a scan and bloodwork. Hopefully all works the way it's supposed to!

I have used provera before but that was before starting Metformin last year when my periods were irregular. Since taking Metformin I've had regular 28 day cycles. This is the first time in 6 mnths I've had:af: So :shrug: I really don't know.


----------



## Astridastrid

babyjla said:


> Thanks ladies. My stomach hurt yesterday morning but felt better throughout the day. This morning it feels fine  that bug lasted WAAAYYYY too long! I'm excited about my appt tomorrow, but also nervous. I dont know where doc wants to go from here, but I'm ready for a change. Idc if its just upping my dose of Clomid. Something has to change because what we are doing isnt working.

I hope this is your month and tmrw brings good news for you.:hugs: Our regime is almost exactly the same so I'm really interested in what your doc says. So please share


----------



## babyjla

Aein, dont be down :hugs: the follie on your left ovary was a good size, maybe thats the side you'll O off of this month! 

Astrid, I will def share what the doc has to say! My appt is super early so I'm hoping I dont have to rush too much before work :wacko: I just hope he has something good to say! How long have you been taking Clomid?


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein, the one that's at 10 sounds like it could be promising! Don't give up hope yet!

Afm, turns out I hadn't o'd yet. My bbt went up because I was getting sick, by yesterday I had a fever. I'm on CD24 and last cycle I didn't o until CD35, so I'm not counting myself out yet. I have to go out of town to a conference tomorrow-Sat though, so I'm hoping o doesn't happen while I'm gone! DH and I are going to dtd before I leave tomorrow morning, hopefully that will cover us until I get home on Saturday night.


----------



## Astridastrid

babyjla said:


> Aein, dont be down :hugs: the follie on your left ovary was a good size, maybe thats the side you'll O off of this month!
> 
> Astrid, I will def share what the doc has to say! My appt is super early so I'm hoping I dont have to rush too much before work :wacko: I just hope he has something good to say! How long have you been taking Clomid?

Thanks Baby I would really appreciate the info, 
I took chlomid last September and October. I skipped November and December . The last time I took it was January. I haven't taken it for this month because AF is almost 2 weeks late. So that would make 3 cycles.


----------



## SweetMel

why is everybody getting sick? Noooooooo :shrug:


----------



## Aein

Ladies, i am hopeful i want to be hopeful

but Dr said right one follicles are small still, we need them to be at 18 .... how can this be possible , m confused

even DH try yesterday but ni success in his test, so you ladies can check when we did BD last time... if we do tdy or tomorrow so he cant go for test, what i do what not i really dun know :(

Dr said to me come on Saturday again and do BD on Fri ... 
and i am feeling myself stuck over it, DH is sick saying no energy ... all is useless
why i am taking Tabs,... why yaar... why i always think too much, take myself under oressure and when it all upto DH, he showed like this any problem sometimes workload sometime else
is there any need of Clomid which i take... its now useless to talk about this

i think i should keep in mind i cant be a mother, thats it


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein - Im so sorry your feeling like this. I'm not sure about follicle size but maybe the other ladies can help. You got to stay positive, you will become a mother but hopefully sooner rather than later. Men don't understand the ttc journey at times and can feel under pressure because they just don't understand. I know my partner would struggle to perform when put under pressure and he would distance himself because he hates talking about things, think it just scares him to be honest. 

I hope the other ladies can help more than me but stay positive, it will happen :flow:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, but when Dr said now you are talking Met, Clomid.... and if no success so sure go with DH retest again... when i ask him he said Dr dun know... how come what Dr dont know.... i dun know why he felt upset with his test thingie, even we back home and didnt ask me wts ur US result wt Dr said... nuthing

i just felt pity on myself, i know he is sick, but last week when Dr prescribed test i asked him to do test on weekend he just ignored and said dont out oressure on me.., and see this week he is sick .... :(

i cant avail this time i know, m thinking to talk with him very clear he want babies or not


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I think it would be best just to sit down and talk to him. He might be nervous and scared about what is wrong and why ttc is difficult. It took me ages to get through to my partner and he eventually said he doesn't like thinking there is something "wrong" with us and he said in the nicest way possible that he's glad it's me that has the issue rather than him as I can deal with it better than him. He could not cope with the thought of his little swimmers not being up to standard. It's a man thing, they have their pride and ego.

Now that I've spoken about it with him I've realised he doesn't realy want to discuss it or know much about what I'm doing to get pregnant haha:) he said that pressure is horrible and he couldn't perform that way. So we have this deal where I only tell him the important stuff that the doc tells me because he doesn't understand ovulation, timed sex, opks etc. works well for us :) good luck :flow:


----------



## AlyCon

I've been on metformin for a little over a month now and I just doubled my dose from 500mg to 1000mg daily. The side effects have been apparent from day one, I had nausea and the stomach troubles but I adjusted after two weeks. But lately (since before I upped my dose) I've been having what I think are pregnancy symptoms. My breast look bigger but they aren't sore, I've also been having headaches and joint pain and the other day both my knees were having horrible sharp pains and throbbing and when I looked it up i found info that says the pain could be caused by this hormone called Relaxin increasing? Also my bladder has been sensitive like when I lay with my husband and he puts his hand on my lower stomach if he puts any kind of pressure or presses down at all I get this instant pain in my bladder like I have to pee. I've also had heartburn And of course I've been nauseous and TIRED!!! 

I know the only way to know for sure is to test but I'm scared of the BFN!! :( when I looked on other online forums there were ladies who became pregnant after only a few days or two weeks on 500mg or 1000mg. So I know it's possible but it feels like I just wouldn't be that lucky, like its been so long that I don't think it would happen so fast for me after starting treatment. 

So I need opinions.. Does it sound like pregnancy or am I getting carried away with the metformin side effects? A lot of them seem to overlap and it's so confusing. I have a Drs appt in two weeks and of course they'll test me then but I'm dying of anticipation and a part of me wants to test now but I can't take another BFN. I guess I just need some reassurance that its not all in my head. If some one else can tell me "yep that sounds like pregnancy!" then I would feel more comfortable testing


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I havnt had side effects on met so I'm afraid I'm not much help but I know he most common are tummy issues and feeling sick but some of the symptoms you've mentioned I wouldnt associated with met as I've never heard anyone complaining of it before so it may well be pregnancy symptoms and I really hope they are! I know what you mean about bfn they are so depressing :(


----------



## AlyCon

Thanks you Bunny_Boo! I sure hope so too!! :) If I decide to test before my appt I will post the results and also the results from my appt


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Yes please do! :)

I want to test tomorrow as I think I'll be about 12dpo with AF due Saturday but the thought of getting a bfn is putting me off :(


----------



## JL1363

Aein - :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling so down :hugs: Try not to worry too much about the follicles tho - the one in your left ovary is a pretty good size given that you're only on cd11. Follices usually grow anywhere from 1-3mm per day and I've even had one of mine grow 4mm in a day once. The most important thing to is to ensure that the follicles are growing, not so much the rate at which they're getting bigger. If anything, it may just mean that you o a bit later than you're used to this month. Try not to stress too much before your next scan, you might go back and find that you now have two almost mature follicles! Oh - and it's definitely still possible for the follie in your right ovary to catch up to the left, especially if you have a few days still before you o. As for DH taking the test, mine was kind of like Bunny's - taking the test was REALLY stressful for him. He was worried that something would be wrong with him and felt really guilty at the idea of it being "his fault". This made taking the test really difficult for him. We spent a lot of time talking it out and about how no one is to "blame" and how you can't help biology, and he was eventually able to do it. Definitely sit down and have a heart to heart with your DH. I'm sending all my positive thoughts your way!! :hugs:


----------



## JL1363

AlyCon - like Bunny has mentioned, a lot of the symptoms you've experienced I've never heard associated with met side effects. The main I know about is (obviously) tummy troubles but I've never heard anyone mention things like joint pain or increasing breast size. I'd definitely be tempted to test if I were you, but I know what you mean about a bfn - they're always heartbreaking. How many dpo are you?


----------



## AlyCon

That's the other thing is the I only get AF like once a year without birth control. So it's been about year since I got off birth control (I only took it for a year) and no AF, the Met was supposed to help induce it but my doctor said it could make me O first and there's lots of women who conceive on Met without AF. I'm hoping that's the case here but the fear of BFN is giving me doubts.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I know exactly how you feel, no matter how many times you see a bfn it nevers gets easier, it always puts me off testing. But I'd go for it cos the idea will get stuck in your head so better do it now before you convince yourself that you are definitely pregnant.


----------



## Aein

Aly dear, Bunny and JL are right, just go for test first to avoid any confusion and pray to see a bfp in anyway.... rest your appt with Dr will clear many things in future but first do try a test, best of luck dear


----------



## Aein

Jl, Bunny, thanks dears this is all i discussed here with you Ladies but i didnt even communicate over this with my DH

and what i am deciding, to avail the time, as dr also said to back on Sat and do sex on Fri... so here's Valentine's day tomorrow i ordered a bouqet for my DH and get an Angry Bird stuffy toy to wish him :D
i just want to calm and relax him tonight in his sickness so we do BDing asap today night and on Fri too... 

rest after Sat scan things will clear, about follicle size, did i Ovulated or not.... so Dr may prescribed a good thing, may be with extra dosage of Clomid with next cycle.... and hopedul DH go for test early next week if he feels ok with sickness and also dun have much workload too...

tell me Ladies, this planning OK or not??


----------



## AlyCon

Thank you all, I will try to work up the nerve to test by the end of this week! Praying for a BFP!!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck alycon! 

Well tomorrow is the 14th which was the day I was going to test but the fear of a bfn has put me off :( also have an even worse fear that AF wont turn up on Saturday and my cycle will get even longer :(


----------



## krissie328

Aein- Sorry you are having such a difficult time right now. TTC is so much harder when there isn't a complete picture and things are going wrong. 

Good luck Aly and Bunny. Fx you get your bfp!!

Baby- How was the doctors appt?

Afm, I am kinda sitting in limbo. I thought I was starting on Sat and had three days of dark brown discharge. But then nothing. Literally nothing. It was so light. So now I am confused. I hate having such weird and unpredictable cycles.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thats so annoying Krissie. Having a cycle is hard enough then our bodies start playing tricks! We can never catch a break! 

Its 9.30pm just now and going to bed soon, went swimming tonight so proud! :D still havnt decided if I'm testing tomorrow or not :(


----------



## Aein

hello hello Ladies

Let me wish you all a very happy Valentine's day :flower::hugs:

i just decorated room with candle lights, arrange my Angry bird fluffy toy which i buy for DH... the flower bouqet, and i push him towards room exact at 12:00am here, although he was saying m nt feeling good... but i just pushed him & there was an awsum minutes of live, sex and..... BDing :haha:

wish you all the same way to spend your day:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Happy-Valentines-Day-Wallpaper-15.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0









valentine-romantic_1600x1200.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Astridastrid

Aein said:


> hello hello Ladies
> 
> Let me wish you all a very happy Valentine's day :flower::hugs:
> 
> i just decorated room with candle lights, arrange my Angry bird fluffy toy which i buy for DH... the flower bouqet, and i push him towards room exact at 12:00am here, although he was saying m nt feeling good... but i just pushed him & there was an awsum minutes of live, sex and..... BDing :haha:
> 
> wish you all the same way to spend your day:flower:


:beer::beer: one of these for both of you then. Lol.


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for you, Aly!

And Aein, so sorry you're having a hard time. I hope that Valentines is good for you and DH!


----------



## SweetMel

When I was on Metformin, I just couldnt handle the side effects. I had diarrhea, nausea, bloating, pain, loss of appetite, weakness, dizziness, low blood sugar, shaking, sweating, and heartburn. If you are on Metformin for a long period of time, you may develop a B12 deficiency. So now I take chromium every day. It is suppose to work like metformin without all of the nasty side effects. It is safe and natural. My cycles this past year average about 32 days apart. Sometimes they are shorter. If you can tolerate Metform, thats great. If you find the side effects hard to live with, dont despair, there are other options. 

Ladies dont give up. Happy Valentines Day. :flower:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

BFN :(

The test was quite cruel to be honest, I've just checked it and thought I saw a second line :( but its just the shadow where the second would be if there was one :(

Worried af isnt on her way either as last cycle I had 5 days of moderate cramps before she started this time I have nothing :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry bunny. I understand your pain today. I decided to take a test today hoping my weird spotting might have been ib. I am feeling rather crushed tbh. I am getting exhausted with ttc. I am wanting to ntnp just for a break but its so hard for me to just not try.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It can be so hard :( Keep looking at the test hoping a miracle will happen and end up convincing myself there's colour in the second line but there isnt :(

I think ntnp is harder :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yea I finally tore mine apart and threw it away. I think ntnp would be harder at this point. I think we made that switch from being okay if it happened to we want it to happen.

In other news we are looking for a house so that is helping to distract me. But I suspect it will only increase my desires once we have space. :/


----------



## Aein

Bunny, dont feel sad dear we dun know when will our luck be with us, so we just can try with all means

Krissie, yea its very hard on ttc joypurney but sumtimes we are just hopeless and we felt tired but i felt might our trying again n again showed us a positive result

i'm thinking now wt will be next scan result.... wt will Dr advised me... this is all troublesome but only for me, may be its my nature to think too much else my DH us relax 
here i can say, yes Man dont compete here in ttc journey with Women, never ever


----------



## Astridastrid

:dust::dust::dust:Happy Valentine day ladies. And:dust::dust::dust: to all.


----------



## babyjla

Happy Valentines Day ladies!!!

Bunny, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You are going to get your bfp soon, I can feel it!!!

Krissie, I know the feeling! I've been exhausted with ttc for a few months now. Its like no matter what, I just can't get preggo. But I want a child soooo badly that I can't see myself quitting just yet. 

Afm, I totally slept through my dr appt yesterday. I thought I snoozed my alarm, but I guess I shut it off. So I'll have to reschedule my appt....AGAIN :dohh:


----------



## Aein

baby, owoo you missed it but np, when is your appointment now?


----------



## babyjla

I'm going to call this morning to reschedule. But they don't open til 8:30am & its 6am lol, so I have to wait.

In other news my nephew was born yesterday! My SIL waited to be induced on Valentines Day since thats the fathers bday as well. She was in labor from 9am yesterday morning & my nephew was finally born at 11:59pm on Valentines Day. He BARELY made it in time  its kind of bitter sweet, very excited & happy for them...but on the same coin, wishing I could have that joy for myself too.


----------



## Aein

woow Congratulations,: my love and hugs for the new born baby <3

yea i can understabd the excitement, i am hopeful you will get it fixed as early as hospital timing start


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Wow thats good timing, congrats! But I understand how your feeling.

Woke up yesterday with a blocked ear! Cannot hear a thing out of my right ear! :( and can't get a docs appt til march 5th :( going to see how it is on Monday and see if I can get an emergency appt. So weird having one ear :haha: 

Also still no cramps and am due tomorrow, I have no hope :(


----------



## Aein

Bunny, be hopeful dear.... abt your ear why its blocked, any water gone inside during bath or what?
if you have any hair oil with you, slightly warm it and pour 2 to 3 drops in ear, hopefully it works  

so tomorrow is my second scan date and so nice of DH he remembers Dr said to do sex on Friday, he just done very nicely :D ... hope for the best for tomorrow  

my motherin-law told me to ate Poppy seeds with almonds every morning for some days.... will do this too
and very amazing i was reading about poppy seeds and get it know its used to induced pregnancy and 10 times better then going to IVF... any idea ladies, do you heard about poppy seeds oil??


----------



## Aein

lol network error, post published two times


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck with your scan! Update us as soon as you can :D I haven't heard about poppy seeds but it does sounds very interesting!

Well I did go swimming the night before my ear blocked but it was fine when I got out of the pool and all night and I just woke up with it completely blocked :( Hope its not an infection, I'm already dealing with a sore throat and thats bad enough :haha:


----------



## Aein

ohh it might be causing ear problem, i think so but hopefully nt any infection
try to drink ginger root tea for sore throat, it will helps you, good luck

Yes i will update you Ladies, i also discuss with DH... if no ovulation till this scan so when we do BDing next day will try egg-white too for a check


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello Ladies!

I know it's been MONTHS since i've been on! I thought i'd stop in and say hi :D

I had my follow up with my GYN and she wants me to be a certain weight before really trying. So I need to lose 23 lbs. For now, she bumped my Metformin up from 1000mg to 1500mg for 1 week then 2000mg. I go back in 3 months for a follow up. I re-joined weight watchers and have lost almost 20lbs. So i'm going to be pushing myself to get down that other 23 to make my GYN happy. She told me to use protect until then because with my PCOS and weight I have some high risks, which I understand, but at the same time annoyed a little.... I told DH screw the condoms. I HATE them! They feel all weird and just bah.:haha: 

Anyway I hope everyone is doing well. ^.^v


----------



## babyjla

Great to hear from you Hippie! Congrats on the weightloss! 

Bunny, sorry to hear you ear is bothering you. I'm right there with ya on the cramps! I'm on CD 23 & I've been having cramps & back ache all day. So I'm guessing the witch is coming soon.

Afm, I'll have to call monday to reschedule my doc appt. Since my nephew was born last night I just havent remembered to call. I'm in my own world these last few days, I'm stressed & have so many emotions going right now. Ughhh.


----------



## SweetMel

AlyCon, did you test?

Poppy seeds? Thats curious. I just bought some not long ago. I will have to look into that one. 

Congratulations on the weight loss hippie. You go girl. I hope the next 20 lbs just falls right off! I dont blame you for tossing the condoms. Blah. 

Bunny, I hope your ear feels better soon. 

Baby, I hope your appointment is productive. 

Afm, AF got me Wednesday evening right before bed. I had a 30 day cycle this time. Im cd4. You know how Ive been on a low carb diet, well the diet is going great, but I think I have figured out that I have an allergy to wheat (gluten). I have been reading about it (Celiac disease) and I had no idea. I thought it was only a digestive problem but it causes so many other symptoms throughout the body. It is also responsible for male and female infertility. The Celiac website I was reading said that a gluten allergy can be what is behind unexplained infertility. I knew from past experience that avoiding grains helps my fertility but I wasnt sure why because I always have low blood sugar. Do any of you know about this stuff? Why didn't my doctor talk to me about it? You would think that they would know.


----------



## Aein

WB Hippie... great with the weight loss journey , m sure you will reached towards target very soon... best of luck

baby, i hope you appt turns for a new thing and good one <3 plz share little baby'c pic

swet, thats crazy about this allergy, i'e no idea wts the cause and all but i hooe soon you will get a satisfactory reply from others, hope the witch ends with positive result this time

Afm, CD15 tdy..,, day started in evening will visit hosp for re-scan


----------



## Chasity09

Hi everyone I'm Chasity my husband Michael and I have been together for 6 years and have been married 3. We started trying right away as we both want to be parents after no success we decided to see a specialist and he started with the test ( previously had an hsg which showed left tube blocked) done an ultrasound to find I definitely had pcos 30 cyst on right 32 cyst on left :( then was put on metaformin 1 a day for a week with supper increase to 2 with meals then 3rd week 3 a day with meals and go back in 6 weeks and hopefully it helps if not then surgery :/ also on prometrium to induce af also had to cut out sweets and caffeine drinks because I might have diabetes they said :( still have hope though!!


----------



## Aein

Wc Chesity on the board

its sad to hear about your diabetes , but good you've diagnosed and treating well
so did you observe any change after taking Mat....

wish you best of luck dear


----------



## krissie328

Hey mel I have read similar stuff about gluten. I subscribe to the idea that most people have a gluten allergy to some extent. I am working on eliminating gluten and grain in general from our diet. I do occasionally eat rice or quinoa. I feel a lot better ans so does my hubby so I guess those are good enough reasons. I believe I found the research when looking up male factor infertility. Where we have a double whammy I figured it is worth the shot. Plus wheat seems to be the trigger to my blood sugar as even things like ice cream don't spike it that high.
ATM, nothing is happening. My period never came after my three weird days. I wonder if that was my period? I doubt it given my past ones. In other news it looks like we are moving in a few weeks so I am pretty excited. We will be moving into a cute little house which is way better than this apartment. And I have room for a garden.


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies, it's been a little while since I've posted, but I wanted to wish everyone :dust: and good luck with their cycles!

Hippie - awesome job with the weight loss!!! That's really inspiring! Keep it up :thumbup:

Aein - how did your scan go today?!?

Baby - that's a bummer about missing your appt. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to get another!

SweetMel - a friend of mine has Celiac disease and I know she manages it pretty easily through diet. Having said that, when she does eat gluten she bloats an unbelievable amount - it LITERALLY looks like she has a baby bump, but it goes away within 24 hours. I had no idea about the association with infertility (my friend does have 2 kids tho, so don't get too down, it is still possible!), but it is definitely something to ask your doc about!!

Krissie - congrats about buying a house!! That's so exciting!! :happydance:

Bunny - any sign of af? Hopefully your ear and throat feel better soon! :flower:

Chasity - welcome to the thread :wave: :flower: Fx metformin will work well for you, both for ttc'ing as well as managing your blood sugar levels! Prometrium is an interesting choice to kick start af - I've only ever heard of Provera (medroxyprogesterone) being used for that. Prometrium is a different form of natural progesterone that is usually used to sustain a pregnancy / help correct a progesterone deficiency in your luteal phase). In my experience, the side effects of provera are much less than prometrium. Are you finding you're experiencing any side effects - if you are, you may wanna ask to switch to provera? Fx your cycle will regulate soon!! 

Afm - I'm officially in the dreaded tww. I swear I'm the most impatient person ever!! :dohh: :haha: My RE confirmed O through ultrasound on Wednesday, so I'm currently 3dpo. For those ladies who chart their bbt - I O'ed by Wednesday, but my temp didn't spike until Friday morning - have any of you had a late rising temp before? I have no idea why that would happen. I mentioned it my RE and she said not to worry about it, but it's just strange. I've also started my progesterone (vaginal) suppositories three time per day, which are kind gross and a pain in the butt, but a necessary evil I suppose. If it helps me get a bfp then I'm happy to do it!! Lol.


----------



## Aein

Krissie, woow good news and i felt buying new house may give you a new baby child too, <3

Jl, good luck dear with your journey... we are on same track sumhow
and for thw BBt, i heard that its not accurate many times and showed up Oing with 1-2 days difference, so your Dr is right you dun to worry about it and also we Ladies on Metformin.. our hormones level gets up down so very difficult to get accurate result many times

Afm - scna goes very dfine tdy

Right ovary Follicle - no change same as on CD11 5.3 x 4.9mm
Left Ovary Follicule - enlarged by 22.7 x 18.3 mm
endometrium thickness also increased from 8.1 to 10.5mm

so Dr was happy with the follicle size and scan showed no Ovulation occured till yet

,they also give me a shot of Pregnyl 5000mg, and dr said to do BDing tomorrow and come back for scan day after tomorrow...

this is quite a new thing for me Pregnyl... have to study about this now,.. any idea you Ladies give me ??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome Chasity! Hope metformin helps and you don't need surgery. Keep us updated with your journey but I hope it's a short one and you get a lovely bfp!

Aein - Hopefully ovulation isn't far away now! Good luck! I've never heard of pregnyl, maybe one of the other ladies have. 

JL - That's great that you've O'd!! How exciting! Tell us any symptoms you get :haha: good luck for a bfp!

Well today is cd41.. No af and bfn.. :( really upset. No cramps so af isn't even near. So disappointed as my first cycle was 27, 2nd cycle 41 and now my third is 41 and counting.. Oh and my ear is still blocked. Bleughh is how I feel :( Plus me and the other half aren't getting on so well. The past couple of weeks he's been funny with me and we've barely even dtd, its as if he doesnt even want to touch me or be near me, hardly speaks to me either. Just having a bad time I think!


----------



## AlyCon

Still having symptoms. Bought a digital test today and will be trying to work up the courage to test before the end of this week! FX!


----------



## Aein

Aly, good luck dear... fx'd for you <3

Bunny, hopefully soon you come out from this bad phase and also you ear just open like a trumphhhhh :D

Dr said to me this inj is to induced Ovulation, i read on webmed after this inj Ovulation occuepred between 24Hrs.., hope for the best


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hopefully won't be long now then for ovulation! :D

Think I'm going to give up properly ttc at the moment, can't exactly try for a baby when my body isn't working!


----------



## Aein

don't give up Bunny, your body is now getting in for a position so please stay calm...
when you will visit Dr??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I visit aroun April time which will be 6 months on metformin


----------



## Aein

Bunny_Boo said:


> I visit aroun April time which will be 6 months on metformin

ohh i see, but cant you go early and discuss with Dr, may be dose changed or sumthing else added, whats your concern?


----------



## Aein

16Hrs passed with Pregnyl .... feeling very lazy even didn't slept well in night, very hot flashes inside body
and now pain started on left side.... may be Oing pain :/


----------



## AlyCon

BFN on the digital :/ 
Will try some FRERs later this week


----------



## Aein

Good luck Aly <3


----------



## AlyCon

Thank you. I will keep you updated on all my results!


----------



## SweetMel

Welcome Chasity. So sorry for your bad news. I too am cutting out sweets and caffeine in hopes it will help. 

Thanks Krissie for talking about gluten. I am confused about all of the information that I am reading. It seems like all of a sudden this is out in the open. I noticed today at the grocery store just how many new products there are in the baking isle that are labeled gluten free. My problem is I have low blood sugar levels, and Im always feeling like it is too low. I have felt more stable in the last few weeks. Good luck in your new home!

JL, get a bfp!

Aly, I hope it is positive.

Aein, catch that eggy!

Bunny, try to keep a positive mental attitude. 

I have been very tired. I dont feel like doing anything. I hope this fog passes quickly and I can get back to my busy life.


----------



## JL1363

Aein said:


> 16Hrs passed with Pregnyl .... feeling very lazy even didn't slept well in night, very hot flashes inside body
> and now pain started on left side.... may be Oing pain :/

Aein - I had the same symptoms as you when I received my hCG trigger (we are on very similar ttc plans!!). My o pains were actually pretty intense and almost felt like af pains, and I definitely had hot flashes! My RE said that most women will o within 36 hours of receiving the trigger and that seemed to be when my o cramps were the worst. Fx you had good timing with :sex: and GL that this month ends with a bfp!!!


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - :hugs: sorry you're having a hard time. TTC can be so hard on our emotions and our relationships :( I know that there have certainly been times when my relationship with dh has been put under stress due to all the of problems, losses, and emotional roller coasters that comes with pcos and making a baby. Don't give up yet, maybe you can meet with your doc a bit earlier? Having said all that, you need to do what's best for you. If you're really feeling like you need to take a break then maybe try to ntnp for awhile. Hopefully your body will regulate soon! We're all here for you :hugs: 

Aly - good luck with the frer!! Fx for your bfp!!

SweetMel - hopefully your energy returns soon!

Afm - I'm 5dpo. I have been having some cramping in my low abdomen and had the smallest amount of brownish spotting on the applicator when I inserted my progesterone suppository last night (but there was none on my panty liner - have to wear them because of the messy suppositories - or when I wipe after using the bathroom - sorry tmi!!). I'm trying not to read into these at all because it is still SO early on. Bah! Why do I do this to myself?!? :haha:


----------



## Aein

JL, yes we are going with same situation... hope we both catch it <3 and yes yesterday we did BDing and Dr said do again tdy night :dohh::happydance:

so today scan showed Ovulation occured, now Dr give me Cyclogest Progesterone to take in night from 22 Feb ( 7th day after HCG shot) till next 10 days, and have to visit again on 6th March :thumbup:

JL & anyother Lady, i need your guidanc please let me know how you are taking your progesterone, please let me know the method, my Dr didnt told me and i m quite surprised to not take oral but via Vagina :shrug:


----------



## JL1363

Aein said:


> JL, yes we are going with same situation... hope we both catch it <3 and yes yesterday we did BDing and Dr said do again tdy night :dohh::happydance:
> 
> so today scan showed Ovulation occured, now Dr give me Cyclogest Progesterone to take in night from 22 Feb ( 7th day after HCG shot) till next 10 days, and have to visit again on 6th March :thumbup:
> 
> JL & anyother Lady, i need your guidanc please let me know how you are taking your progesterone, please let me know the method, my Dr didnt told me and i m quite surprised to not take oral but via Vagina :shrug:

I have to take mine vaginally as well. It's a bit messy and kind of a pain, but you get used to it pretty quickly. My doc told me just to insert it with my finger (mine didn't come with applicators) and that I can use lubrication if it feels uncomfortable inserting it (it generally doesn't tho). I am constantly worried about not getting it up far enough or it sliding out :haha: so I always try to lay down for at least 20 minutes after I put one in (you can also prop your pelvis up with a pillow if you want). You'll definitely want to wear a panty liner, because you will have some leak out, but my my RE has told me that's perfectly normal and not worry because most of the progesterone absorbs within 20 minutes of inserting it anyways. I find it easiest to set my alarm earlier than I need to get up so I can wake up, insert one, and then go back to sleep. For my evening one, I just insert it right before I go to bed (so again, I'm laying down to go to sleep). The afternoon one can be a bit tricky, but I try hard to work my schedule around it to make sure I can lay down for 20 min after putting it in. They do make me a bit sleepy afterward and I'm having some cramps today and am wondering if they're related to the progesterone, but who knows :shrug: Other than that, I haven't really had any side effects. My doc also told me that vaginal suppositories are better because the hormone goes straight to your uterus without being broken down by the liver first (which is what would happen if you took the med orally). 

I'm so happy that you confirmed O!! :thumbup: GL with your test on March 6th!!! I have to go for a blood test on March 1st to check for pregnancy. I really hope this will be the month for both of us!! <3


----------



## Aein

Thanks you so much JL, now i am relax... so after 3 days i will start it but i have to take only one in night
so i m sure it will be more relax for me to take , lay down andgo for sleep  

rest hope and prays for all of us, for positive result <3


----------



## Chasity09

Thanks everyone! I actually have had NO side effects from the met or the prometrium and the prometrium actually is the only way to jump start af but ive heard the met does that too.... :? As soon as af comes ill start charting which I think will be real soon because ive been spotting for two days! The only thing with the metformi. Is I can't eat our weekly mexican meal that we do every week it does not agree with the medicine if you know what I mean! A lot of what I have read is the met only takes up to 6 months to work but a lot have gotten pregnant quickly with it so im very excited and hope im not an exception to that!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies, where are you all and what are you upto

my dears, Bunny, Krissie, Baby, Laurabe.......

missing ya all


----------



## Janie66

I hope any of you ladies can give me some advice....Ive not posted on here for a while, as I took a backseat for TTC, anyhoo, as my GP who I have now is useless and I am about to change my GP as I&#8217;ve had enough of this one. I was put on metformin back in Oct, late October, I kept taking it up until late Decemeber, I took myself off it and I could not handle the side effect, constant stomach upset, trips to the toilets with one min to spare, I didn&#8217;t lose any weight either etc. etc... I have been told I may well have PCOS; it&#8217;s still not a 100% diagnosis yet! My periods are regular and always usually on time except the odd one that is not, i.e. late or early.... anyway, since I was on metformin, my periods have changed, I now bleed for much longer, my period in Novemeber and mid December - ish, I bleed for 9 days, and now this month&#8217;s period, I have bleed for now 15 days, I say bleed its now turned into spotting ( every time I wipe there&#8217;s blood) its changing from bright red to dark red now with some mucus in it today (sorry TMI)I only usually bleed longest is 6 days only&#8230; I saw my useless Gp, she insists it&#8217;s not a MC, and I&#8217;ve asked to be referred to a gyny to get a proper diagnosis for pcos, as when I was with my Gp found out she never bothered to refer me at all.... I just want to know has anyone who&#8217;s like me who used to have regular "normal" timed periods and used metformin and it screwed up there cycles and changed them? I just don&#8217;t know what to do, I&#8217;m sitting here still spotting on CD 15 now and my GP is not worried!!!! These longer bleeds ONLY started after me taking metformin, which I stopped talking late decemeber, how long does it take to get out of system and will it pereminatly screw my cycle up now :( Thanks xxx


----------



## babyjla

Hello ladies. Sorry I've been mia lately, just been busy with work & my new nephew. I have my dr appt tomorrow, & I am NOT sleeping through it this time! I've been feeling like AF is on the way this past week. Slight cramps, boobs aching, ect. I'm not sure what CD I'm on, but I started my period last time on 1/25 so it should be about that time. I'll have to look at a calendar to calculate what cd I'm on... Probably should before I go to the obgyn tomorrow, he might want to know lol. Anyways, my nephew is now a week old. Sooo tiny! He's such a sweetheart too. He's currently sleeping on my lap lol. How is everyone else doing???

Janie, I'm not really sure what to tell you. Before I started Met I had a period that lasted 21days. But the Met has worked wonders for me. I've lost weight, my periods are regulating, & they've been lighter & shorter than they were. I guess it has different effects on everyone, but I think most people on this thread have had positive effects on their cycles from the Metformin.


----------



## Aein

Baby, welcome dear and so nice little boy is tickling with youm awwww m missing kids around
best of luck with your appointment dear, thumbs up

i've gone through HCG shot, so now on cd21 5dpo.... and from Friday night gonna start Progesterone for next 10 days... i m hope all goes well

JL, what are you upto, how your bidy reacting with progest??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi ladies! Cd 47 and counting! My body is so bloody stubborn :haha: 

Baby- hope your enjoyin your nephew, I'm sure he's growing fast! Good luck with your appt let us know how you got on :)

Aein - I hope this cycle brings a nice wee bfp! How are you feeling about it all? Is the tww going slow?


----------



## SweetMel

Janie66, I would be upset too. PCOS is an estrogen dominant disease. It sounds like your estrogen levels are way too high, and they need to be balanced. I cant handle metformin either. I take a chromium supplement instead. Also, to combat the insulin resistance that goes along with PCOS, I am keeping my carbohydrate consumption really low. I havent been in your particular situation before. My cycles are finally regular for the first time in my life, and Im 36. They have only been regular for the past year. Hang in there. Maybe they will go back to the way they were soon. 

Baby, Good luck at the doctor. 

Aein, progesterone should work wonders for you. Be warned, it will make you sleepy. 

Sorry for your stupid long cycle Bunny.

AFM, I m keeping to my diet. It has been 40 days on my low carb diet, and I havent cheated. I went to my neighbors birthday party yesterday and didnt eat the cake or the ice cream. Im proud of myself for resisting the temptation. I have lost 12 lbs. Im waiting to ovulate. I should o sometime next week. I have been remembering to chart my bbt every morning. That should help me to know exactly what day I ovulate on after it happens. Thats about it for me girls.


----------



## Aein

Bunny, welcome back dear,., yes tww is too slow, you know if you have to wait fir someting , it takes whole century , lol

so far its going smooth, sometimes i felt light cramps and itching on uterus area, rest all OK

Swetmel, aww thanks for informig me, however i have to take in nught before sleep, so may be didnt felt more, but if day time to so i definitely got disturbed

i start eating pineapple as much as i can, almind milk, fish, veggies and nuts , have to maintain all things


----------



## JL1363

SweetMel - Awesome job on the weight loss and sticking to your diet!!!! I cannot imagine 40 days with low carbs (and no cheating!) is an easy feat! That's so inspiring! :thumbup:

Janie66 - I agree with SweetMel about it sounding like your estrogen levels are way too high. I've had this happen to me in the past (although it was before I started the metformin) where I didn't ovulate during a cycle, so my estrogen levels jut kept rising (which made my uterine lining continue to build over an extended period of time) and then I finally had estrogen break through bleeding, which was AWFUL. It was like af on steroids - about 30 times heavier with lots of large clots (sorry tmi) it lasted 20 days until I finally took Provera to stop then bleeding and then kick start a real af. After 15 days in, my doc sent me for an ultrasound to see what the heck was going on and the scan showed that (even with 15 days of heavy bleeding), my lining was STILL too thick (cuz my estrogen levels were off the charts). It sounds like you may be experiencing something similar with the prolonged bleeding? Also, I'm fairly certain that the metformin should be out of your system by now if you stopped it in December, but definitely ask your new GP when you get one just to be sure. Good luck!!! :hugs:

Aein - all is well :) I'm 9dpo today and my temps seem to be holding strong (knock on wood :haha:). This time last cycle is when my temps had started to drop and I started to have some spotting which af followed the next day. I guess the progesterone is doing it's job (but, as SweetMel mentioned, it does definitely make me tired)!! :thumbup: I do have some back pain and some mild cramping in my lower abdomen, but it feels a bit different than af cramps. I'm hoping that's a good sign!! How are things going with you? Have you had your first dose yet? GL!! :flower:

Bunny - Fx af shows soon so that you can get a fresh start with a new cycle!!

Baby - Your nephew sounds adorable!! :) GL at your appt!! Keep us updated on what your doc says!!


----------



## Aein

Jl, its cool your days are going on smoothly
i'm on 5dpo today and i felt light cramps too, even sometime hot fkash on uterus are

first dose will start tonight, let see how it treats me, and no problem we are ready to be tired, crampy if this ends on a good way


----------



## babyjla

Doc appointment went well. I am staying on the same dose of Clomid atm because doc wants to check if I'm O'ing on 50mg. I was going to have a scan this morning but the u/s tech was slammed so we drew blood to test my progestgerone levels instead. Once doc gets those results back we'll go from there. He wrote me a prescription for 50mg clomid in case I start af before the results are in. So now we wait!


----------



## Aein

baby, its sounds good , looks as you are perfectly going through nice way of diagnosis
best of luck dear 

Just use Cyclogest, first first day, my sweet DH put it inside Vagina <3
JL, i'm surprised how much i've to push it inside??


----------



## JL1363

Baby - I'm glad your doc is going to monitor your cycles with scans to confirm O - it'll be nice for you to be able to know for sure what your body is doing. Fx you get some answers soon and that this month brings your bfp!!

Aein - I know what you mean about being surprised how far up it goes - you have to really get it up there to avoid having it slip back out! It's nice that dh is able to help you! I have to take mine three times per day and sometimes I'm at work, so I obviously can't have dh do it for me there! :haha:

Afm - tomorrow will be 10dpo for me. I had some Internet cheapies hpt's and I broke down and took one this morning cuz of some of the symptoms I've been having. I took it with fmu at 6am when I woke up to put in my progesterone suppository but then was too tired to wait for it so I went back to bed. When I woke up again and checked it there was the faintest shadow of a line. I tried not to read too much into it cuz I had left the test for waaaay past the 10 minute mark and it was so faint that I assumed it was an evap line. This evening when I got home from work, curiousity got the better of me and I took a second test (I know, I'm an addict and I have a problem :haha:).... Well with this one I swear I can see a light pink line and it appeared within 5 minutes of me taking the test. I showed it to dh and he can see it too. I'm kind of freaking out and trying not to get my hopes up. I don't trust that I don't have line eye :haha: I took a pic with my phone and will post it soon. I've got a frer that I'll use tomorrow with fmu and if I get a line on that then I'll go see my doc.


----------



## SweetMel

FX'd for you!


----------



## JL1363

Ok, here are pics of the test I took this evening. I took them with my phone so they're not super great, but still, I need you ladies to be brutally honest - do you think this is an evap? Do I have line eye? Has ttc finally made me snap and go crazy and there's actually no line there at all?? :haha: 

Thanks for the input

:dust: to all :)
 



Attached Files:







test - Copy.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5









test2 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aein

Jl, good luck dear i pray this will be a bfp for you <3 <3

onething read about hcg shot, that like if i go through 5000 iu so after 10 days of this a faint line must be a bfp, but any line wihtin the days cant be taken as bfp, coz hcg high level showed itself


----------



## Aein

JL, i just checked your BBT and its look very soopeeeeeer dear, i am praying this is your fx'd 
how many days passed you go through HCG shot...

ohh God i just go through your FF chart again, and definitely 11 days up with your HCG... i'm pretty sure this is your month dear..,. m happy for you


----------



## JL1363

Aein - Thanks for your well wishes! Yep, it's been awhile since my hCG shot! I actually had used dollar store hpt's to "test out" my hCG after the shot (I took one every morning until I got a negative result, indicating that al the hCG from the injection was out of my system). I got my negative test 7 days after the injection, so I'm pretty confident that the positive is not caused by the shot :happydance: I used a frer this morning and it also came back positive!!!! So I'm going to go to my doc this morning for blood work to confirm. I will keep you updated! I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up yet, especially because I've a m/c before. Fx!


----------



## Aein

Jl, yup thts great dear and i'm sure you will give us a good news of bfp, praying for you and wish this good news impact on me too <3

today i felt very tired and sleepy, and whole afternoon i was with empty mind, just awake and prepare dinner as DH is about to back home in an hour... i'm sure this us progesterone effect :/


----------



## JL1363

Aein - that definitely could be the progesterone. Mine makes me pretty drowsy sometimes. Fx it will help you get your bfp soon!

Afm - my doc called back with my blood work results and my hCG is 15.5 meaning I'm officially pregnant! :happydance: I have to go back on Monday to check that my hcg levels are rising appropriately - I'm still feeling pretty nervous given my loss last year. I hope the little bean sticks!!


----------



## babyjla

:happydance: good luck JL!!! Thats sooooo exciting!!!!!! I have my fx'd for youuuu!


----------



## Aein

Good Luck, JL i'm pretty sure you have catch the eggy and yes you will definitely gonna be a mom very soon, 

I'm sure doctor wont stop your progesterone and Met... this will help you for a healthy pregnancy

i'm now feeling headache too seems someone has bend my head with any hard thing and totally down feelings :/


----------



## AlyCon

Congrats JL! :) 

only one day and a wake up until my appt!! Hoping for some good news!


----------



## JL1363

Thanks for the wishes ladies :)

AlyCon - Good luck at your appt!! Keep us updated with how it goes!!

Baby - how are you feeling? what cd are you on now?

Aein - you're right, I'm still continuing the met and progesterone until the end of my first trimester, then my doc says it should be okay to stop them, but that she'll do more tests as this get closer. Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well! :hugs: Hopefully you feel better soon!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats JL!! Prayers for a your sticky bean!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah JL! I'm excited, and nervious, and EXCITED! :happydance:

I think this is going to be a trend for the ladies of this thread. Who's next?


----------



## babyjla

Jl, I'm on CD30 today. I'm feeling fine, my boobs are slightly sore since AF is on the way. & I've had slight cramps & back ache the last few days too, so I'm just waiting on the witch to arrive. I wish she'd just come already so we can get a move on with the next cycle! But I'd be happy of AF just showed in the next few days bc that means my cycles are regulating.


----------



## JL1363

Thanks SweetMel and Krissie!! I feel pretty much the same way - nervous but excited! I'll feel better once they retest my hCG on Monday to make sure everything is rising as it should be. And I definitely agree, this is going to be a trend for all you ladies!! :thumbup:

Baby - Fx that the evil witch shows soon so you can start your new cycle (and that your cycles are regulating!!). How many days was your last cycle?


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats and FX, JL!

Ok ladies, I'm not sure what to think. This is my 2nd cycle on only Metformin, last cycle I o'd on CD 35. We're saving for IVF so not doing much monitoring (too expensive), but I am getting my progesterone level checked periodically to confirm o and to make sure it's where it should be after o. I've been tracking my bbt in the meantime to try to see when I o and we're bding about every other day. Last month I saw a slight rise in my bbt, went in for my progesterone bloodwork, and it confirmed that I had just o'd so I stopped temping. This month though, my temp has been all over the place. Two weeks ago I was sick and had a fever, so my temp rose but it turned out not to be from o. I had bloodwork two weeks ago and my progesterone was .45, then last Monday I had it done again and it was over 1. The doctor said that was still a pre-o number. So we bd'd Tues and Thurs and were planning on bding again tonight. But today I had bad AF-like cramps. I've never had cramps like this before except for the first day of AF. And I've had a little bit of spotting. Can I get AF without oing? It's possible that I did o sometime last week after Monday, but I don't think so... my temp had risen on Thursday but was back down again on Friday, I didn't temp this morning because I slept in and didn't get up at my normal time. I don't know what to think! The cramps and spotting have me so confused! Any thoughts?


----------



## SweetMel

StayHopeful, You can have cramps at any time of your cycle. Ive had bad cramps when I ovulate. I have had cycles where I cramped everyday for two weeks and only found relief when AF started. You can also experience spotting during ovulation as the egg bursts through the ovarian wall. Are you taking any supplements or anything other than metformin and clomid?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm so behind on this thread :dohh: congrats JL that is just amazing news!! Good luck for a sticky bean, I certainly have my fx for you!! :D

Still no AF for me, not sure where's she's went? :haha: thought I had slight cramps yesterday but I'm sure it was in my head! Only other (random) news I have is I woke up with such sore cracked lips :( my body is a disaster! :haha: determined to go swimming today though! Tryin to stick to swimming three times a week.


----------



## babyjla

Jl, my first cycle without provera was 34 days. My last cycle (2nd without provera) was 44days. So I'm on CD31 today, & still having lots of pms. I'm very hopeful AF will come before CD44, but even if it does come then, atleast its still in the same ball park. & my last AF was very light & splotchy, so I'm hopeful this one wont be super super heavy. Last cycle was a nice repreave from the ridiculously heavy cycles. My last cycle was like they were in high school, before I got diagnosed with pcos, before I gained 75lbs, & before they quit coming at all. So I'm hopeful it will be atleast an easy AF.


----------



## JL1363

Stayhopeful - I'm not sure it's actually possible to get a real af without a period, but it's definitely possible to have estrogen breakthrough bleeding - which is basically caused by high estrogen for too long during a cycle (which is common if you have pcos and anovulatory cycles). Basically your lining thickens too much and eventually begins to "leak". I had it happen to me several times before I started clomid to make me o. Sometimes it would stop on it's own and other times I would have to take provera to get the bleeding to stop and then subsequently trigger a real af. 

Bunny - thanks for the congrats :) Fx that af shows soon for you and good job with the swimming!! :thumbup:

Baby - So glad to hear that af has been a bit better for you! It sounds like it could be a sign of your body regulating :thumbup: Fx af shows soon and that it's a nice and easy one again!!


----------



## StayHopeful

SweetMel said:


> StayHopeful, You can have cramps at any time of your cycle. Ive had bad cramps when I ovulate. I have had cycles where I cramped everyday for two weeks and only found relief when AF started. You can also experience spotting during ovulation as the egg bursts through the ovarian wall. Are you taking any supplements or anything other than metformin and clomid?

I'm only taking Metformin, I did several rounds of Clomid last year and all bfn. The Met is to hopefully regulate me a bit while we wait for IVF so we can try in the meantime.


----------



## Aein

JL, good luck dear once again <3

Baby, atleast the AF now put u in comfort i am sure <3

Bunny, after a long time.... ohh God i hooe the witch didnt caught you unless fx'd for you too <3

Stayhopeful, i am getting my AF on time and Dr said you are not Oing, but BBT shown each month when i Ovulate, you can check my graph. Rest this month scan confirmed me Ovulated after HCG shot and see BBT also shoed O after a day so... hopefully you will get a perfect resukt soon, good luck <3

Afm, today was not much titred and sleepy day, but i'm feeling crams on left lower abdomen and sometimes i though may be AF is here, meanwhile 3rd day started on Progesterone


----------



## Aein

Stayhopeful, so you Dr didnt put you on Clomid wirh Met, i heard they both do miracle
and even have they scan you for the time you Oing or not? Follicle growth etc??


----------



## babyjla

Well ladies, I didnt have much time ealier to share the dream I had last night with you all so I'm going to now. It was so cruel. I've been having AF cramps, & in my sleep I could feel the cramps. Well, in my dream I was pregnant & going into labor. I had a successful pregnancy with a healthy baby boy, & was sooo ready to meet my child. Each time I had a cramp, in my dream it was a contraction. It felt soooo real, I could almost cry just thinking about it. It was such a cruel dream. I hate my body for working with my mind to trick me. Ughhh, why couldnt it just be real?


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein said:


> Stayhopeful, so you Dr didnt put you on Clomid wirh Met, i heard they both do miracle
> and even have they scan you for the time you Oing or not? Follicle growth etc??

I did 5 rounds of Clomid last year. It didn't work well for me, on 50mg I was really overstimulated and even on 25mg I was getting 3 follicles and my endometrial lining was really thin. I even did an IUI with my last round of Clomid, then my doctor switched me to Femara and then to Menopur injections for 2 more IUIs. They were all BFN, so our next step is IVF. Since we have to save for several months and I was having really long natural cycles when I didn't take Clomid or another drug, the doctor decided to try me on Metformin while we're waiting to see if it would help stimulate o and shorten my cycles. We're not doing any ultrasounds or anything because we're not doing any follicle stimulating drugs. The bloodwork is just because I've had trouble with low progesterone levels after o before, they think that's what caused my first mc. So they want to make sure that if and when I do o, they put me on progesterone suppositories. My first cycle of Metformin only I o'd on CD 35 but BFN. This cycle I still hadn't o'd by last Monday and now with the cramps and spotting, I don't know what to think. My BBT has always been pretty reliable as far as showing o, but for the past few weeks it's been all over the place. I think it may be because I had a fever when I was sick.


----------



## StayHopeful

Babyj, hugs! That dream sounds horrible. I hate how cruel ttc can be.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I am having a roller coaster of a night! I took a ic hpt this afternoon. I left if and came back, however, I don't know how long it was. And there was a very very faint line, I took another one and watched it and I think there was a line on that one as well. But then I took a first response and nothing. I know to wait and use fmu, but I am not sure if I will be able to sleep through this now. I have never seen a second line, not even an evap. So trying to convince myself it is nothing is next to impossible. I am going to test in the morning, but the 9 hours until then seems like an eternity!


----------



## SweetMel

Krissie, I so hope you are! Try to get a few hours sleep. ;) FXd for you! :happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

StayHopeful,

Estrogen Dominance

Symptoms of estrogen dominance:
Allergy symptoms like asthma, hives, and thyroid issues
Breast cancer
Breast tenderness
Decreased sex drive
Depression with agitation and/or anxiety
Dry eyes
Early onset of menstruation
Fat gain, usually around the middles
Fatigue

Estrogen dominance is a term used to describe an excess of estrogen in the body. This can cause hypertension, water retention, abnormal blood clotting, and increased risk of uterine and breast cancer. 


Some foods have an estrogen like effect on the body. Those foods include soy products, fennel seed, cinnamon, alfalfa, apples, beets, cherries, chickpeas, citrus fruits, black-eyed peas, dairy foods, flax seeds, potatoes, wheat, yams, pomegranates, red beans, sunflower seeds, sage, blueberries, apricots, dried dates, mung bean

It is best to avoid bottled water as some of the plastics in the bottle can contribute to hormonal imbalance due to their estrogen mimicking chemicals. Avoid drinking and eating from plastic containers, and especially avoid reheating food in plastic containers. Doctors have found a link in many relates symptoms with the consumption of materials in plastic containers. Styrofoam mimics estrogen and can interfere with hormone balances, potentially causing thyroid trouble and menstrual irregularities. 

I copied this down a while back. I wish I had kept track of the source. I know it was from a website that was talking about a PCOS diet, but I dont know which one. Sorry. I thought this might help you StayHopeful.


----------



## Aein

krissie, woow i also cant wait for the time, hugs you dear and fx'd for you <3

baby, dreams are yes cruel sometimes but ut all based on what we think whole day and effects on mind, take it light and be hopeful dear this dream wanna be true very soon, huggies

Stayhopeful, o i see and i think thin lining is side effect of clomid too i read it somewhere
so is it confirmed you are Oing with Met now.. if yes so good luck dear else Dr can start clomid round too just to increase number of follicles else with scan they can observe either follicle growing bigger, trigger or not, this might help with yur case, incase you are in future going fir ivf, may be good luck reached you before <3


----------



## AlyCon

Got a BFN at the docs today. I just did the urine test because I knew getting a blood test would just get my hopes up even more. I'm not surprised though since my dose of Metformin is still pretty low. But I start taking 1500mg today and will work my way up to 2000mg by the end of this month. I'm also doing the 10 day progesterone to see if I can get a withdrawal bleed. Bad news is DH has three weeks of training next month so I will probably be BFN for march too. 

The only positive to this is I will be able to adjust to my higher dose in peace! Lol there's nothing worse than DH wanting to BD and knowing I should BD but my cramps and other side effects are in full effect so I can't!! I feel so bad physically and mentally and then DH will get upset and think I'm not BDing just to spite him but I'm honestly feeling like CRAP! 

I'm also going to use those three weeks to work on changing to a healthier diet and starting to exercise. So by the time he gets back I'll be adjusted to the 2000mg Metformin and maybe even be down a few pounds :) 

Staying hopeful for an April BFP!! Baby dust to every one else!!


----------



## Aein

Aly, really looks as you have a great plan and i'm sure its going to be successful, Fx'd for yoy
and hope April month brings lots of happiness for all os us  

by da way i'm on Met 1000mg daily, but i really dun think this dose is lower for me
may be if this month i couldnt get a bfp, so would ask my Dr if she wants to increase it or ok


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, fx'd for you! Sooo exciting! Post pics


----------



## AlyCon

Aein said:


> Aly, really looks as you have a great plan and i'm sure its going to be successful, Fx'd for yoy
> and hope April month brings lots of happiness for all os us
> 
> by da way i'm on Met 1000mg daily, but i really dun think this dose is lower for me
> may be if this month i couldnt get a bfp, so would ask my Dr if she wants to increase it or ok

From what I've heard from other ladies anywhere between 1500-2000 is the average therapeutic dose but I've seen some ladies go up to 2500 and still BFN and some get BFP on 500 or 1000. Hopefully we're some of the lucky ones!! Baby dust to you darling!!


----------



## Aein

Thank you Aly  

i'm very hopeful but for this month when i think dh low motility, he didnt do re-test nor taken medicines... so where should i stand?? only God knows  coz dr this month go through with proper observation

i'm feeling bit lazy today slight cramps on off left right side and really while doing kitchen work i though to leave everything and just take a nap :/


----------



## krissie328

Well it is a bfn for me this morning. I am trying not to be to upset. I am going to retest Thursday or Friday morning. But at this point I am pretty sure it was just an evap line. I am going to have to better about setting my time and throwing them out properly.

I hope everybody's Monday is good!


----------



## Aein

Krissie, yes wait for some days and retest again, i am hooeful something very good behind the stage <3


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, fx'd on thursday you get a clear 2nd line! Wouldnt it be awesome?!!?! 

So me & hubbs decided to start putting some money back for ivf. We've been ttc for so long with no success, so its time to start saving. I've only been on the met for 5 months which isnt long, & my cycles are starting to regulate so we may not need it. But either way having the extra money set aside will be good. I have read the success rates for women with pcos undergoing ivf are somewhere around 60% for women under 35, undergoing an average of 2 cycles. So to me those stats look pretty good. I'm very hopeful I'll get a bfp before the time comes to try ivf, but if not, I'm willing to give everything a shot... 

ANYWHO, I started back to the gym today!!! FINALLY! Lol, & I'm exhausted. My goal is to lose 10lbs a month which is TOTALLY doable. So for now I'll be focusing more on losing weight & starting a savings. Although we will def still be trying!


----------



## StayHopeful

I had a pretty full flow today, not sure if it counts as AF since I don't think I o'd. I called the FS and the nurse had me schedule a consult with the doctor since my body was kind of weird this cycle. We may just need to adjust my Metformin dose, right now I'm only on 750mg.

Sorry, krissie! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies,

Wondered if I can join? I am starting metformin again tomorrow - supposed to take it for 3 months prior to ivf again. I really need to lose some weight too.

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## SweetMel

Krissie, I hope you get your bfp soon. 

Baby, my cramps make me have weird dreams too, but that was a bad dream. I have never had a dream like that before. Yikes! Good luck with your change in diet and your new exercise plan. I think it really helps us PCOS girls. I admire your goal of 10 lbs a month. 

Stayhopeful, sorry AF showed up. I hope she is not too mean to you while she is visiting.

Hi Blue! Welcome. Cute picture. She is adorable. 

AFM, I am patiently waiting to ovulate. Im on CD13. I went swimming at the Civic Center today. The water felt so good. It was really fun and afterward I felt great. I have always had a hard time losing weight, but I think I am doing a fair job of it this time. I just completed six weeks on my low carb/grain free diet and so far I have lost 13 lbs.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Cd 51 and AF is hereee!!! So happy :haha: 

Anyone got an idea as to why my cycles are getting longer? :shrug:


----------



## Aein

baby, i think you people are doing great planning, rest God knows you got a BFP before your ivf ... good luck <3

Swetmel, i am sure your diet plan and excercise will workout for a positive result soon, good luck with Oing soon

Stay' may be up dose work for you like a miracke,hmmm thumbs up dear

Bunny..... i really dun know why your cycle is lengthy... for me it effect lesser after Metformin
i hope we get a best resukt from anyone around

Blue.... welcome on board dear... good luck with Metfirmin <3


----------



## Aein

i'm on CD25 and 9DPO, i'm feeling very bloated, tired, exhausted fully
wish to eat something spicy, sour... just make vegetable spaghetti but still desire more :/
also feeling some pinching on placenta line plus uterus area and its look as AF on the way.... last time i had 26 days cycle, let se where it ends


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aien - it is strange that my cycles are getting longer but atleast they havnt completely gone yet! Good luck with your cycle, I hope your symptoms are bfp and not AF! Sounds promising!


----------



## babyjla

Stayhopeful, good luck with O! Fx'd you catch the eggy!

Blue, welcome :hugs: you already have done ivf once? Me & hubby are planning on trying fertilitly meds for another year or so & if nothing we're moving to ivf. How long did it take? Can you give any advice?

Sweetmel, thanks! I really think I can do 10lbs a month. I just have to get back into the rythm of working out. Before I was losing 8lbs a month, so 10lbs is only 2 more! & maybe the Met will help with that 2lbs? Lol. 

Aein, I have my fx'd for you that those are good signs!!! Praying the witch stays away! 

Bunny, that is strange that they are getting LONGER... But I wonder if my body is doing that too...??? First cycle w/o provera was 34 days, 2nd was 44 days. I'm in my 3rd now & currently on CD 34... :shrug: guess we'll see? 

Afm, on CD34 with still lots of pms & no af. :dohh: gave my body a day to rest from the gym, & will be back in it tomorrow. May skip Thursday & Saturday too, just until my body adjusts to working out again.


----------



## Aein

Bunny, for your concern i read it sumwhere while googling.. may be hekps you

My periods didn't stop, but they did stay pretty wacky my first year on Met. I would have a 32 day cycle and think.."WOOHOO! I'm REGULAR!" and then have a 63 day cycle. So it takes a while for things to really settle into place. In my second year, things improved dramatically, and I am a regular 31-34 days now. Met really took it's time to lower my hormones..after 2 years on the meds, my testosterone, insulin and androgen are all in normal ranges for the first time. It's just a slow process for some of us with more stubborn bods.

My advice would be to speak to your Dr about maybe having some bloodwork done (at 3 months on Met your Dr should be running your liver enzymes anyway) and see if your hormones are dropping. It will help to see where you are at and assess if this is why your periods are being affected.

It is dangerous to not have periods long term, but the rule of thumb for most Dr's is they induce a period with Provera every 3rd month or so to reduce the risk of endometrial cancers. Every Dr has his own guidelines on that.


----------



## Blue12

babyjla I have done ivf twice and 2 fets. My first cycle I wasn't on metformin and the cycle didn't go well as I overstimulated and it ruined all my eggs (all 46 of them!). The second cycle I was on metformin the fertility specialist said it would also help with the quality of my eggs and I was very lucky the second cycle worked and i had my daughter who is now 18 months old. I had some leftover frozen and recently had them transfered but ended up with a chemical pregnancy. So I am planning on doing my thrid cycle in a few months. Is there something specific you wanted to know about ivf - ask anything I am more than happy to answer anything.


----------



## babyjla

Blue, thank you for the info! I'm really just curious about the process. I dont really have many specific questions...I've just been ttc for so long & me & hubby are starting to save up for ivf. I've done a little bit of research on it, but was just a little curious


----------



## Blue12

babyjla said:


> Blue, thank you for the info! I'm really just curious about the process. I dont really have many specific questions...I've just been ttc for so long & me & hubby are starting to save up for ivf. I've done a little bit of research on it, but was just a little curious


There is tons to say :)

There are generally two protocols 1 ("1 month") - you start injections to stimulate egg growth on cd 2 - cd 12, and then have the eggs retrieved (under general), and then they either put eggs and sperm in a dish (ivf) or they choose a sperm to inject into each egg (icsi). They let the fertilized eggs grow either 3 or 5 days and then transfer them back (procedure is essentially like having a pap test with a full bladder).
protocol 2 (more common "2 months") - go for a baseline scan on cd 1 - on cd 21 start injections to suppress hormones - then like above protocol - you start injections to stimulate egg growth on cd 2 - cd 12, and then have the eggs retrieved (under general), and then they either put eggs and sperm in a dish (ivf) or they choose a sperm to inject into each egg (icsi). They let the fertilized eggs grow either 3 or 5 days and then transfer them back (procedure is essentially like having a pap test with a full bladder).

I found the injections actually kind of exciting because you feel in control and like you are finally actually doing something that might work. The 2ww is the worst 2ww you will ever experience lol. 

Oh and after the embryos have been transferred you either inject progesterone or insert progesterons suppositories to help prevent miscarriage.

"scary moments" along the way - seeing how many eggs you actually get (you want many - but too many may lead to compromised quality) - fear that the egg and sperm didn't fertilize together and you have nothing to transfer - or fear that the embryos stopped growing before you had them transfered.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- so today has been a very bad day! I took a pg test this morning and there was a very faint line. Hubby and I were so excited. And then about 1 pm I started to bleed and had full on bleeding within a couple hours. I just don't know what to think. We didn't even get a day of joy before we were crushed...


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Krissie! Hugs!

I've had full AF-like bleeding for 2 days now, not sure if it's a true AF but my bbt is still low so it's not o either. This may just be AF after an anovulatory cycle. I have a consult with my FS next Monday to talk about what's going on.


----------



## Chasity09

Hey everyone sorry ive been mia for awhile... my doctor called today and said my blood work came back and said my thyroid levels were a little high which I looked up and I was like that totally makes sense!!! Im overweight and if you've ever met my sisters you would question why im the only one like this well now I know and im kinda excited that I didnt just get a fat gene lol they prescribed me another medicine so im now on metformin 3x a day, progesterone 1x daily, and now thyroid medicine that is said to make me more entergized :) ive already lost 5lbs just by cutting out sodas and sweets so now im just waiting on my BFP!! My husband and I are more than ready :) Good luck to everyone


----------



## Aein

Krissi, this is what i also go through 2 months before... and i was thinking why a faint line came if withib hours AF has to start, but useless question... i hope the month for you and witch keeps away for the next time , hggies


----------



## SweetMel

Krissie, so sorry. :hugs: I was hoping this was it for you.


----------



## Aein

Jl, wts update dear, waiting for a good news <3

afm, i.m on cd26 and dpo10... feeling watery cm frm yesterday evening
and today i felt myself bloated, loojs as sumthing around Placenta grabbing me... during kitcgen work while standing i felt this with backache.... 

last month af started after cd26 dun know wt about this month?? as i read progesterone increase Luteal Phase length.... 

should i do a home test or no?? as its 11 day today and no hcg of the shot in body remains??


----------



## babyjla

Blue, thank you so much! You have no idea how much it helps to hear the procedures from someone who's actually had it done instead of just reading the websites. So how many eggs do they transfer once fertilized? Do the docs decide that or do we as the patients have a say in how many?

Krissie, :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. :( Its not fair how cruel our bodies can be.


----------



## babyjla

My progesterone serum confirmed O this month!!! Thats so exciting  its strange knowing for sure that I O'd. & the nurse told me that it may take a few cycles on clomid for me to actually O (or it may not) so this could potentially be my first month actually O'ing on the clomid. :shrug: who knows. If AF doesnt arrive by the weekend I will be taking a test.


----------



## Aein

woow good news baby, good luck for you <3


----------



## krissie328

That is cool baby. It is always great to have a positive confirmation. 

Hubby and I are taking a break for March and April. We decided to try Clomid in May-June. I have a filled prescription but I really think it is for the best. Now lets hope I can actually relax and not try this time! :)


----------



## Aein

Krissie, good luck with your planning,.. i hope it will works out <3


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies. It is nice to have the confirmation for sure, but I am probably out for the month. I had some spotting today & my pms is getting worse. So my guess is the witch will be here any day now. But, I am happy to have the confirmation & that the witch is on her way so we can try again this month. I didnt think we would have much of a chance this month anyways since I was sick around O time, so I'm not too upset about it.


----------



## AlyCon

OMG I finally figured out how to keep from getting that terrible nausea! Before you take Met, eat a banana and some saltine crackers! I haven't had nausea or heartburn all day with this combo. Just thought I'd share what worked for me :)


----------



## Aein

woow thats cool Aly, although i dun have any side effects till how, but i will keep in mind for future, may be dose up so feel some change


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies :wave: Sorry I've been MIA for a while! I'm glad to hear most of you are doing well! :)

Baby - YAY for confirming o!!! :happydance: That's So exciting to know that the clomid is working the way it's supposed to! :thumbup: Fx the evil witch stays away and you get a surprise bfp this month!! 

Krissie - I'm so sorry :hugs: GL with your clomid for May / June. Hopefully March and April will be relaxing months for you! 

AlyCon - glad to hear you've found a way to combat the met side effects!

Aein - how are you feeling? Your chart looks great! Hopefully the witch stays away! When do you test?


----------



## JL1363

Aein said:


> Jl, wts update dear, waiting for a good news <3
> 
> afm, i.m on cd26 and dpo10... feeling watery cm frm yesterday evening
> and today i felt myself bloated, loojs as sumthing around Placenta grabbing me... during kitcgen work while standing i felt this with backache....
> 
> last month af started after cd26 dun know wt about this month?? as i read progesterone increase Luteal Phase length....
> 
> should i do a home test or no?? as its 11 day today and no hcg of the shot in body remains??

I'm doing well. I go for blood tests every two days to monitor my hCG levels and so far so good - they are rising well (doubling to tripling every 48 hours). Once they reach 3000 (which should be at about 6 weeks) then I'll go for my first ultrasound and will hopefully be able to see a heartbeat! :)

As for progesterone - it can definitely prolong your cycles. My RE said it may actually prevent af until you stop taking them. If you're having symptoms and are past your regular luteal phase time then I say test at home!! (I tend to be pretty impatient tho :haha:)


----------



## Aein

Welcome JL ... glad to hear from you and so good hcg is rising on the way, good luck <3

I'm just scary of doing test ... though to wait some days as my FF indicated AF for 2 March... and Dr call me on 6... so probably by 3 or 4 March i make myself ready for test if no AF... 

but seriously i'm not much hopeful, though DH was with low motility, his re-test NO... medicines NO ... wt could be here??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein - Good luck when you test :) Try not to worry, it only takes one little swimmer to get through and make you pregnant :)

JL - Glad everythings going well! :D

Krissie - I'm sorry :( But i hope your more relaxed approach works for you :) You always here about couples that stop planning everything and just do nothing and end up pregnant! :)

Baby - Glad you know for sure that you O'd! Thats exciting! :D How you feeling?

Sorry if I missed anyone, really need to keep up to date with this, I've just been so busy :dohh: I'm on my 3rd day of af and I think it's nearly finished! Wouldn't mind a 3 day af each time :haha:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, before marriage my af was exactly for 5 days after marry it changed to 3 or 2... but i'm happy as far as the witch came every month :D

good luck with your this cycle, i'm praying it wont be length for you this tiim, fx'd for you

i usually got email notification from site when anybody comments, but last 3 days i didnt get any notification, i just astonished where are all busy and when open forum, lolz i was very far from all of you 
:D


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I bet your much happier with a shorter cycle!

Thank you :) Not sure if I should do opks since I don't know how long my cycle will be, might just do nothing this time :)


----------



## Aein

yea shorter cycle is also FINE if it came every month :D

last 2 months after being on Metformin, my Cycle become shorter and it ends of 27 then 26 ... but this month still going on... tdy is CD28 so i'm sure this is because of Progesterone... let see how long it will be


----------



## Aein

Bunny, i never used OPK... and i really amuzed when Dr said you are not ovulating although my FF temp chart showed m Oing... but m happy this time because after Met + Clomid this cycle, my follicle was enough bigger to Ovulate so Dr go through HCG shot... 

this thing is enough to make me comfort atbleast something good is happening with my body


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Are you going to test anytime soon? :D


----------



## Aein

Bunny_Boo said:


> Are you going to test anytime soon? :D

Bunny dear, Dr call me on March 6 ... so i thought to test one day before going to Dr if no AF... let see :wacko:

actually HCG shot remains in body and comes with False Pregnancy Result, thats why i am hesitant of doing test early

lucky JL, she got symptoms and test and she is Preggo now, happy for her and i pray and hope same for me too.. but expecting very less just so so :cry:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Oh I see, how long before the HCG shot is out of your system?

I know! JL has done amazing, sooo happy for her! :D Your time will come very soon I'm sure! :D


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies! So I had some spotting Wed & Thurs. & thurs night I had some red bleeding. So far this morning there hasnt been much, but I'm taking it as the witch is on her way for sure. I'm not quite counting it as CD 1 though seeing as there hasnt been a constant flow yet. Anywho, I have to get my clomid refilled & do some shopping today after work. I'm totally excited about this next cycle, especially since I know the Clomid is working  

JL, soooo happy for you love! I'm so eaten up with jealousy but so happy for you at the same time :haha: praying for you & you're bean!!!!


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I totally know how you're feeling about testing too early - a bfn is always heartbreaking. I see from your chart that you're 13 days post hCG shot, so I think you'd be fine and not have any chance of a false positive from that. Your bbt chart looks great!! Like Bunny said - all it takes is one little swimmer!! GL and Fx that you get a bfp soon!!! <3 

Bunny - Yay for a 3 day af!!! :happydance: That's so much nicer than a long, drawn out one!! :) Hopefully this new cycle will be shorter for you! I feel like we've talked about this before and I just forgot (sorry!) but have you ever considered taking your bbt to pinpoint O instead of trying to catch O with opk's?


----------



## JL1363

Thanks baby! I'm excited but also pretty nervous because I'm still so early. Truth be told, I've been trying since last night to figure out how to turn off my signature when I post in here, because I feel like it's kind of insensitive to have it on - I know that while I was ttc it drove me crazy somedays having to look at the tickers, and all the facebook announcements, etc. - it just got be a bit much. I love you ladies and don't want to be any part of making someone feel like I used to when I would look at all of that. Now I just need to figure out how to do it - I really thought I remembered seeing a a button in the "list subscriptions" section but now I don't see it :shrug: 

GL with this coming cycle!! It's exciting now that you know everythign is working just as it's supposed to! :happydance:


----------



## JL1363

WOW, nevermind. I just now noticed the little check box at the bottom of reply box :dohh: Oh my, computers aren't always my strong point :haha:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

JL please dont feel like that, I like seeing your signature, gives me hope that one day I'll get pregnant :D

I'm not sure about bbt, it sounds like so much effort :dohh: Plus if im going to have a 50+ day cycle thats a long time to do bbt. But then again I certainly dont want to do 1/2 opks a day for that long either! Maybe I should give it a go?


----------



## Aein

Baby, happy for you so your cycle is under situation and that will increase a bfp chance very soon, InshahAllah ( we Muslims use this when we are sure God will do this)  

Bunny, Dr not told me about its exsistance in body but i jusu go through studying on google many site and they say if you go through HCG 5000 iu , it should leave your body in 10 days .. so as JL said am already up 3 days, but still hesitant to do test :/

JL, yea tdy i felt my temp sudden more raise by .3 but still i want to wait for 2 days more... dun know but i want to be hopeful but i'm not :( 
& JL really felt happy to see your ticker and i'm hopeful we all one by one show this ticker in coming days <3

even i discussed with DH in case we got bfn this month too, so should we go for ivf... he really dun knw wts this term for when i brief him, and he just shout and said big NO :( he saying its not much time why we do this :( but i felt we are married for 2 years but we are trying together from a year now... in coming Nov i'll enter in 33 so what i do?? and i know in a bad way but i wept and said husband if no bfp this month i'm not gonna do this iui again, its my decision no clomid no met nuthing :(


----------



## babyjla

Jl please dont hide your signature!! I'm soooo sorry if I made you feel like you should! You're preggo! Flaunt it! We know you mean well & are rooting for us  & I love the tickers. I love to see how they are growing & like Bunny said, it gives me hope too that one day I'll be pregnant! I'm super excited for you & didnt mean the jealous part in a bad way at all!! :hugs: 

So today is CD1 for me! I started having a light flow this afternoon, so I'm counting it! I'm excited that this cycle was only 35 days! Whoot whoot! I'm going tomorrow to get my clomid filled. The nurse at my obgyn office told me that *usually* they will refer couples to the fertility clinic if they arent pregnant after 6 months on the clomid. SO, I have two more months... Unless they decide to run other tests & whatnot before referring us. Which I wouldnt mind. I havent been pushing for it since I wanted the Met to have time to get into my system, but I know after 6 months with no luck & confirmed O that there may be something else wrong. As much as I hate to think it! Anyways, thats whats up with me... How is everyone feeling??


----------



## JL1363

Awww Baby - don't feel bad, I didn't take it like that at all!! :hugs: Me wanting to hide my ticker had nothing to with anything you said at all, it was more just a general thought cuz I know how it feels to want it so bad and thought it might be insensitive to leave it on. All you ladies are so amazing and supportive! I will definitely leave it on then :) Yay for you starting a new cycle and with a new chance for a bfp!! GL with the clomid and catching the eggie!! 

Aein - Fx that the witch stays away and you get your bfp this month! Try not to lose hope!! :hugs: How many rounds of clomid have you done so far? 

Bunny - bbt can be a bit of a pain to get used to, but once you get in the habit of it, it's not so bad. I found it really helpful when I was having long, irregular cycles because it was so much cheaper than buying a million opks :haha:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby - glad your cycle wasnt too long this time! I'm sure there's nothing else wrong, it usually takes couples with no complications a year to conceive so no giving up hope :D 

JL - I think I might give it a go! Maybe not this month though, fancy a stress free cycle! Although if it's going to be longer than 50 days I'll not be happy :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

JL, I love the new tickers. Do you like my new ticker? I thought I needed a weight loss ticker. 

Baby, It is great that your doctor can confirm o. I once had a doctor tell me the only way to confirm o for sure is to get pg. But he was a stupid doctor. He was three doctors ago. 

Aein, your temps look great. I cant wait to hear how this cycle goes. I hope Af stays far away.

I dont like not being able to be on BnB for a few days. It drives me nuts not knowing how yall are doing. I had so much reading to catch up on. AFM, I feel pretty good. I think o is late this month but coming soon as my temp just dropped a bit. Hubby was reading over my shoulder of a post that was talking about SMEP. He doesnt know the abbreviations so he asked me what it means. After I told him he was like we should do that. Lol, he is always trying.


----------



## babyjla

Well ladies CD2 has been a doozy & its only 12! Af is sooooo heavy today, & my cramps are crazy. I feel crumby, & theres so much I wanted to do today! I guess my couch will be occupied most of the day :haha: I do have a few things I absolutely need to do, but after those things are done I'll be camping out on the couch! Hope everyone else is feeling better than me!


----------



## Aein

JL, this is my first roung of Clomid 50mg

Swetmel, lol samething here when i even takk with DH and used any code words he asked me wts dis, i think we Ladies are much smarter then our DH, <3 <3 

Baby, i think witch got angry from you thts why in full ptpressure, she doesnt like we want her to stay from us, lol ... i hope you feel better soon, try to ate hot boiled eggs you can feel better  

Afm, i decided after discussion with DH to test tomorrow morning, so if a BFN, he must go for his test same day or next, before my appt to Dr coming Wednesday :/ 
lazy he , on thursday he get ready to go for test, leave home but ... lol back after 30mins he left prescriptiopn slip and bottle at home, hahaha and dont back back


----------



## SweetMel

:hugs: Baby

A heavy period means a thick uterine lining which is sometimes not the case for women who take Clomid. Clomid thins the lining. A thicker lining is better for implantation. Even though you are in pain, think positive that it is a healthy AF. Did you have the pre-AF spotting this time? Sorry if you already said so.


----------



## Aein

babyjla said:


> Hey ladies! So I had some spotting Wed & Thurs. & thurs night I had some red bleeding. So far this morning there hasnt been much, but I'm taking it as the witch is on her way for sure. I'm not quite counting it as CD 1 though seeing as there hasnt been a constant flow yet. Anywho, I have to get my clomid refilled & do some shopping today after work. I'm totally excited about this next cycle, especially since I know the Clomid is working
> 
> JL, soooo happy for you love! I'm so eaten up with jealousy but so happy for you at the same time :haha: praying for you & you're bean!!!!

Swetmel, baby had AF spotting too before a heavy flush, and you are absolutely right healthy AF is a good sign indeed :happydance:


----------



## Aein

JL, i was looking for your BBT but i think you have closed that link , i wish to see chnages after HCG and temp shift post ovulation, have you observed any triphasic shift after Ovulation?? 

i was just searching something and dound a triphasic shift whish occur mostly after 9dpo which mostly after a pregnancy and its second raise after biphasic, when Ovulation confirmed.... i am astonished coz i felt yesterday temp shift in my chart, is it that triphasic or something else, i got confused and hopeful too :/


----------



## JL1363

SweetMel - I love the new weight loss ticker! Congrats - 14lbs is AWESOME!! Hopefully O happens soon! It's great that your dh is so supportive and involved :) 

Baby - sorry to hear af is rough right now, but as the other ladies have said - a thick lining is good (although it probably doesn't FEEL good right now lol). Kick your feet up on the couch and relax like you planned to, hopefully af will slow down soon. 

Aein - GL testing tomorrow!!!! I'll keep my fx for you! I did end up taking down my bbt link cuz I stopped taking my temps (I know some women continue to take it while they're pregnant but I was worried that I'd stress over every small drop in temps so I figured it wasn't worth the worry for me). I'm on my phone right now so I can't send the link, but as soon as I get home I'll post it again so you can see it :)


----------



## babyjla

Aein, I think you're right lol. She's pissed I didnt want her to come! :haha:

SweetMel, thank you! It is a good thought, its something I've worried about a lot. Especially when I took provera too, which also thins lining. :dohh: I did have pre-af spotting. It started Wednesday afternoon & continued til Friday afternoon when the witch came full force. 

Jl, you're right! It doesnt feel good right now at all! But I'm glad its the weekend & I'm not having to deal with this super heavy flow at work!

Af is seriously so heavy I can't even wear a tampon. I absolutely hate HATE wearing pads, but I go through a tampon after 30 - 40min. So its really just a waste to even try. I think it may also be this heavy because last month was so light. It wasnt very heavy at all last cycle, & I enjoyed it soooo much lol. Ahhhh, blahhh.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby - sorry about a horrid AF! I usually get a couple of days super heavy and it makes me feel so faint and queezy! Get some chocolate and a chick flick and relax ;)

Aein - hope testing goes well. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Sweetmel - well done on your weight loss!! You must be so proud! I'm happy with just my bloat going down never mind loosing that much weight! :haha: keep up the good work :)


----------



## Aein

counting.... go for test ... NO... YES.... NO ....,YES.... NO... Yes


----------



## babyjla

Aein, YES!!!! YES YES YES YES!


----------



## krissie328

Aein, I am with Baby! Yes!


----------



## Aein

Thank you Ladies  i also go with YES ... but  BFN


----------



## babyjla

Aweee :hugs: maybe its too soon?


----------



## Aein

Baby, yea may be coz day end with no AF, and i m sure its because of Progesterone 

i'm thinking on Wednesday before going to Dr in evening, i will re-test again if no AF till tht time  
let see whats gonna schedule out for me


----------



## Aein

Hichiko The Dog Story, must see this film US one... you will love to see


----------



## SweetMel

I have been wanting to see that movie. Aien, I took a closer look at your chart. The temps look great! If you have a 14 day luteal phase that would put AF off another day. I hope she stays away! Did you use a early detection test? I know I don't get an early positive. With my son Drew I never saw a +hpt. The dr finally did a quantitative blood at 6 weeks. Someone else on BnB called it a "shy" positive. lol. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Aein

Swetmel, you can look for this movie on 1channel.ch .. a site where we live see zny mivie new or old
i used one ACCU first step test i.e. usually detects BFP one day up to AF... but it was BFN in the morning

let see i will re-test with any other brand on Wed before going to Dr, if no AF here , hope for the best  
my DH saying np tdy is 30Cd so sometimes your AF comes late at cd34 too :D


----------



## babyjla

Aein, :hugs: I have my fingers crossed its just too early!!! We need another BFP this month so JL has a bump buddy :D

Afm, I'm CD3 & af is definitely lighter than yesterday but still pretty heavy. My cramps are no where near as bad as yesterday though, so I'm feeling much better today. I got my Clomid filled, & I start taking it on Tuesday. Its kinda nice that AF came on March 1st, makes keeping up with the CD waaay easier!


----------



## Aein

cool baby, my last cycle also start on Feb 2, so kinda easy to count :D 

whole day i was feeling backache, and now little cramps around uterus area like AF on the way


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm cd6 today, couldnt believe it when I check my cycle app on my phone, it has just flew in! :haha: which I suppose is good if it's going to be a long cycle :haha: 

Quick question, is it common not to have a 14 day luteal phase? I know its common not to have the "standard" 28 days cycle but was wondering if most people do have a 14 day luteal phase? :shrug:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, i think average luteal phase is around 12 to 14 days, its very common even if any of them having long cycle too 

i remember last year Aug my cycle was long, but LP was 11 days so far


----------



## SweetMel

I always thought that if you for sure ovulated that Af would come 14 days later, but since joining this forum I've read about different lengths of lp. That's a good question. I would like to know the answer too. I learn something new everyday! Yesterday I learned that taking Iburprophen early in a cycle will delay ovulation. I didn't know! Maybe that's why I ovulated late this cycle.


----------



## JL1363

Aein - sorry about your bfn, but like the other ladies say, you could definitely just be early - especially if you O'ed a bit late with the hCG shot and didn't use an early detection test. I've got my fx crossed for you!! You're not out yet!! <3

Baby - glad to hear that af is a bit lighter and your cramps are better :thumbup: GL with clomid this cycle!

Bunny - Aein is right, 12-14 days for a luteal phase is the average, but lots of women have ones dIfferent than that. The most important thing is that it's not too short (most docs say it shouldn't be less than 10 days) because this may not give enough time for a fertilized egg to implant before you shed your lining. That's why I have been taking (and will have to continue taking until the beginning of my second trimester) progesterone suppositories - because I have a luteal phase defect where mine is only 9 days long. The progesterone sustains the lining and prevents af, allowing time for the eggie to implant.


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, I don't have time to log on for a few days and there's a lot to catch up on!

JL, so glad things are going well for you!

Aein, my FS always told me that when I took progesterone suppositories, I would have a late AF. She always told me not to expect it by the time I would test. It seems like it always comes 2 1/2 days exactly after I stop the suppositories.

I never did confirm o this cycle, but I just finished spotting for a week. I have a consult with my FS tomorrow to talk about why I was spotting and if we need to adjust anything. I'm also meeting with one of the financial counselors at the clinic about IVF since it's all out of pocket for us. It's been a hard week, I've been really down and frustrated with spotting. But I went to a Thirty-One party (it's like Mary Kay for bags) on Friday night and only knew a few people there, but some of the ladies started talking and 3 of them were going to the same fertility clinic I was. It's always so helpful to log on here and talk to you women, but I think last week I needed that in-person contact to realize that I'm not alone. It just feels like right now I'll never get to be a mom.


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, I agree with JL. I think lp can vary from person to person, but anything shorter than 10 days is bad for implantation. I'm not sure what the longest it should be is though... :shrug:

Stay hopeful, sorry to hear you are feeling so down. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You will be a mom! dont lose hope.


----------



## Aein

Great to read from all of you ladies

Good luck to all of us <3 <3

Stay, i see so yesterday night was my last day Cyclogest, its jean if AF came within 3 days.., and i had an appt too on 6 March also, and may be till the time AF with me too :D

and Stay dear be hopeful, never ever loose hope, although Yesterday evening i was depressed wept also but i became normak within Mins, because if we loose hope we cant achieve our target, my fx'd for you dear


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies! You's are so helpful! I was just wondering because the app on my phone tells you roughly when you ovulate and it uses a 14 day lp so I guess i may not ovulate when it says I would, at least I shouldnt be far from it though


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, my friend has the same app on her phone (or one like it lol. Maybe not identical), but her periods are regular. So she knows when she'll ovulate & everything, & the app tells her the right days for everything. So maybe those apps are more suited for ladies without pcos? Idk, I've never looked at the app so I'm not sure how it works :haha: but just my uneducated guess!


----------



## Aein

i.m also using app on my Tablet and i,e from fertilityfriend.com, and it usually itself diagnosed everything even coming dates for mensis also


----------



## Aein

i was googling about some stuff and read somewhere if we go through any fertility treatment and comes under 2ww, so hpt may fall BFN or sometimes false positive too, but best to wait 10 days and go for your beta test, which confirmed a BFP .... can anybody explain whats this all about??


----------



## babyjla

Hmmm, I'm not sure Aein. Maybe its because our minds play tricks on us? :shrug:

Had my first Clomid pill today. I should O sometime at the end of next week - early the following week. So me & hubbs will be dtd like rabbits lol :haha:


----------



## Aein

Good luck baby with this cycle <3


----------



## krissie328

Good luck baby! 

Aein- I wish I could help, but I really don't know.

So I managed to avoid taking the Clomid this cycle. But it was really hard. I am feeling really weird though. But, there are a lot of possible reasons for that right now. I think we are still going to try starting in May and through the summer. If that doesn't get us a bfp, I think we are going to start looking into more intensive fertility treatment.


----------



## Aein

Krissie, good luck dear i'm hopeful your future settlement will be gonna surprised you very soon, i bet <3

Afm, from last two days feeling very bloated, it looks m having constipation but really not, in morning tummy was slightly upset, backache and my boobs are hurting me, with a little touch of DH fingers i scream, ouch, ohh no :/

tomorrow is my appointment day in evening, let see for what Dr call me :s may be for beta hcg test or something else, mind is full of questions really 
also gonna do another test morning again if no AF


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies. Hubby says this month we're going to dtd every other day the entire cycle, whether I'm sleepy or not! :haha: so we'll see if it works! 

Krissie, good luck! :hugs: I have my fx'd you'll get a bfp & not even need the clomid!

Aein, fx'd you get a bfp in the morning! Your symptoms sound good!


----------



## JL1363

Aein - your symptoms sound really encouraging!! GL with your test tomorrow! Sending lots of :dust: your way!! 

Baby - that's awesome that dh is being so "motivated" :haha: GL this month! I'm keeping my fx for you!!

Krissie - we've all heard the stories of the women who ntnp and get their surprise bpf - hopefully this will be you and (like Baby said) you won't have to worry about the clomid! :)

Afm - I go for my first scan this Thursday to check the placement of implantation to rule out possibility of ectopic pregnancy (I don't have any symptoms of one or anything, but my fertility clinic does this for all women who have confirmed bfp as a standard protocol). Truthfully, I'm really scared of having it done because I'm still so early - I'll only be 5+2 on Thursday (and I may not even be that if I implanted late or something) so I'm worried that I won't even be able to see a gestational sac or anything - that they'll do the scan and there will just be.. nothing. Even if this happens, I know it doesn't have to mean something bad, it could just mean that I'm too early, but it will scare me SO bad. Ugh.


----------



## Astridastrid

:dust:Good luck Aein hope this is it for you!!


----------



## babyjla

JL, I'm sure your scan will go fine! I'm hoping you'll be able to see a little bean in there! :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, I hope your dr. app. goes well. Maybe you will get good news. 

Baby, nice plan. Yay for hubbs.

Krissie, a break might help. Hang in there babe. 

JL, Im sure your scan will go great. It is so exciting to see anything even at an early stage. 

I bought some progesterone cream at the health food store. I plan on using it in the last half of each cycle just to give any natural progesterone I may be producing a little jump. I think it is really low dose so it may not do anything, but we will see. I think Im 3dpo. Im feeling so impatient.


----------



## Aein

Thank you my dears, baby, JL, Astri & Swetmel <3 <3 love ya all ,.. 

bunny and krissie where are you? any uodate??

JL, i'm sure your scan gonna be perfect and you will definitely get a good news  thumbs up

Baby, so sweet of your DH, last evening when i was replying to your post DH try to read what i am writing writing and writing, lolz when i told him its abt her planning to dtd next whole week
I said not like you who said once in a week enough to produce a baby :D hahaha 

so i didnt do test, i felt my bbt drops too this mirning, and i thought in evening Dr will go with my test surely so lets not do at home , make strip safe for future :D seriously mind is full of questions, if no BFP so what will be next, same last month excercise again, may Dr addup Clomid dosage or Metformin what??


----------



## babyjla

Aein, thats so funny :) at first my hubby was scared to dtd too much because he didnt want it to effect his swimmers. Now he knows his swimmers are perfect, & he's ready to get down to business & try dtd more than we already do! I'm going to be exhausted between working out, dtd, & taking care of the babies at work :haha:

Afm, AF seems to be getting lighter. There are short bursts of heavyness but for the most part its lighter. I'll be getting back into the gym this mornin for the first time since AF arrived. I am 11lbs away from being under 200! My goal is to get there quick! Anyway, took my 2nd round of Clomid this morning, took all my vitamins & prenatals.... Blah blah blah, just waiting for tomorrow for pill #3 :)


----------



## Aein

Good luck baby dear with your this cycle, fx'd for you <3 <3

some hours for me to visit hospitalm m feeling some nauseaous today, let see AF coming or something else  let me clean pubic areas :D


----------



## krissie328

Aein- How did your appointment go?

Afm, I am in the middle of midterms (thankfully almost over), special education referrals (I am a special education teacher/school psychology student), and we start moving Friday. So I have plenty of stuff to distract me right now.


----------



## Aein

Krissie, glad to know you are in education field  

Afm, same report as i was expecting Negative ... and same issue which i was thinking about, low motility of DH sperms, only 20% are motile .... 45% normal sperm and 55% abnormal :(
dr satrted his medicine, which he has stopped taking in last November after taking only 21 days .. 
i am speechless what to say what to do :/ i was expecting this before its meant my sixth sense works

Dr said you are on same medicine, Clomid and Metformin as you are Oing so no need to increase dose
let see :(


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry Aein. What kind of meds are they putting DH on? My hubby also has low motility but they didn't suggest anything for him. 

I just noticed I hit my six month mark on Metformin. I feel so much better on it so it must be doing something good.


----------



## Aein

Krissie, they prescribed him Proveran and a multivitamin Bion-3 

bad luck we look every pharmacy around hospital but no where found this Tablet, tomorrow look some more too else calling Pakistan my sisters to courier us from there

Krissie, i'm really gonna do some natural things for him too, last Oct when his result back wrong he said report not true, it cant be blah blah... but after 4 months same result mean he's having a problem must be sorted out :/


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I understand. I wanting my hubby to try CoQ10 and L-Carnitine. He is also on a multivitamin so hopefully that is helping.


----------



## Aein

Good luck with that Krissie, i let you know when i got any natural remedy too, ok


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I'm so sorry about your bfn and dh's motility problems :hugs: I'm glad you'll be continuing the same regimen of meds tho cuz it seems to be working well to ensure you o! Will you continue with the progesterone and to be monitored with scans? 

Krissie - Wow, you ARE busy! Moving alone is a big job! Congrats again on your new place :) Are you excited to be moving in?

Bunny - glad to hear af is slowing down for you. What other vitamins are you taking other than prenatals? Anything related to ttc? Good job going to the gym! :thumbup: I'll bet you find those next 11lbs come off easy :)

SweetMel - GL with the progestetone cream! Hopefully it makes a difference :) I know what you mean about the tww - it's the worst!! Hopefully yours ends in a bfp!!


----------



## Aein

Thank you JL, yes Dr asked me to visit on CD12, now let see when AF start , today 1 week up

i asked Dr is AF not comibg because of using Progesterone, she neglect and said it has no concerned with mensis, i'm astonished why am i late this time, no answer


----------



## krissie328

JL- Yea I am sooo excited to be moving. However, the timing is terrible. I am so stressed between full time teaching and full time graduate school. I have one more year of it and I am not looking forward to it. But in the end I think I will find my career more satisfying.


----------



## SweetMel

Try to keep your positive mental attitude Aein. Dont get discouraged. Your temps look good, and you know that the meds are working to help you o. 

Krissie, it sounds like you have a lot going on right now. I hope it all isnt too much on you. 

Good luck Baby. Catch that eggy!


----------



## Aein

thanks you Swetmel, yea m relax now as Dr said last night yiur body is working fine with medicines, now only your DH has to show up his motile sperms to catch egg  

let see today DH look some other pharmacy too, i also goto Whites also, hopeful to get it today  

light spotting started, hurrraaaaay so the witch is coming , let me grab her this time :D


----------



## babyjla

Aein, sorry the doc appt didnt go so well :hugs: stay positive hun, it will happen! 

JL, isnt today the day?!!???! 

Afm, AF left early :happydance: I'm still not trusting it because my luck she'll come back but she's been gone since yesterday :D took my 3rd clomid pill today... Ahhh, I'm excited for this cycle! Fx'd that if I dont end up preggo that I'll atleast get AF around CD35ish.


----------



## JL1363

Baby - Today is the day! I had my first scan and was able to see the gestational sac and yolk sac implanted exactly where they should be :happydance: the LO measured at exactly 5 weeks. I couldn't see the heartbeat, but the ultrasound tech said that was normal given how early I am. I go back on March 27th for my 8 week scan and should be able to see it then :) I'm so glad af left early for you! Hopefully she stays away!! 

Aein - any luck finding the prescription for dh?

Krissie - that's awesome that you're almost done grad school! I know one year probably seems like a long time but it sounds like it will be well worth it in the end :)

SweetMel - how are you feeling? Your chart definitely looks like you o'ed :thumbup:


----------



## Aein

JL, yes dear finally DH found it today, and he just bought all month doze so we wont get disturbed whole month again

i got light brownish spotting whole day, still no full flash of witch, i hope to get it by tomorrow, should i not count spotting as CD1?? because from CD2 have to take my clomud second round

tdy weekend here, so we go for shopping and i purchased Walnuts and Pomegranate specially for DH... yesterday i read both good for sperm motility, rest i buy lots of green veggies too... coming week will be tough as DH will be on double shift duties


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein, sorry about the witch and hooray for the great scan, JL!


----------



## SweetMel

Hey Baby, How is the new exercise plan going? Was AF lighter this time or only shorter? I think there is a certain healthy AF that we should be looking for that isnt too light but isnt too heavy. 

JL, that is such great news. 

Aein, Im glad DH finally got his medicine. I dont think you should count spotting as day 1. Wait until you get a full flow. It would be too early for your clomid. 

Hi StayHopeful. How are you doing?

AFM, I finally got FF to add the crosshairs this morning after I entered my temp. It is about time. I thought FF wasnt going to add them. I got nervous that FF thought I didnt o. I could tell by the type of cramps I had that I od. The cramps went away afterward. So Im in limbo, but Ive got a lot of projects going on right now to keep me busy. This weekend Im going to get a few new appliances for the kitchen to help with cooking healthy. I plan on getting a larger food processor because my small one just isnt enough. I might also get a new blender.


----------



## babyjla

JL, whoohoo for a good scan :hugs: I'm so excited for youuuuuu! Ahhh! Congrats love!

Aein, I'm with SweetMel. I never count spotting as CD1. I start considering it CD1 once I start to have an actual flow. So I'd wait til the witch REALLY arrives to count it as CD1 :)

SweetMel, it definitely was NOT lighter this month! AF arrived Friday of last week & was kinda moderate. By Saturday morning it was a full on flood! Super heavy. It was really heavy in the mornings for some reason :shrug: Sat, Sun, Mon, & Tuesday were kinda heavy days with the mornings being ridiculous. But in the last year or so my periods have been really heavy. So it wasnt anything abnormal for me. When I had my last scan my u/s tech told me that everything looked good, I just have a good thick lining in my uterus. So I guess atleast I dont have to worry about it being too thin. My periods are either super heavy & around 5 - 6 days or moderate & 7-10 days long. There's no happy median for me :haha:


----------



## Aein

yes Ladies, i got light flow today morning also menstrual cramps started, so tdy is my CD1 

i sometimes felt sad whats in DH mind, he's so loving caring but for hiself, he thinks only from hus mind, now Dr prescribed him medicibes 2 times a day and he saying one time is enough :/ wgats this, i told him clearly you are nt a Dr, so do wt she said :(


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: Aein. Men can be so stubborn, & its unfair when it doesnt only effect them.


----------



## Aein

Yes baby dear, i agree with you, so i think its truely said Womens always ready to change theirself as compare to man


----------



## krissie328

I think I am trying to ovulate. I have been having some really strange cramping. And yesterday I got very definately ewcm. I am CD 11.


----------



## Aein

Good Luck with Oing Krissie, are you maintaining your temp or not?? or using any OPK?


----------



## krissie328

I haven't been doing either as we are not trying this month. :)


----------



## Aein

aww Krissie , yes but at keast you are Oing this is good sign, hoping for future too, hugs


----------



## Aein

Gals i need an opinion

Now as my DH started his medicines to improve sperms motility
should i go this month for scans, monitoring for Ovulation, again HCG trigger or not?? should i give a month rest??
today my Clomid second round also starting 

what you all suggests me??


----------



## krissie328

Aein- sperm take two months to make so in theory the meds won't show improvement in motility until then.


----------



## Aein

ummmz right Krissie, i think i also talk about this point to my Dr also on my next visit and also with DH too... 

today also i bring Fenugreek seeda i just slightly fry them and made a powder, now start giving DH daily in morning  let see how soon it worksout


----------



## Aein

i just google some stuff and let it know Preseed and Egg white.... these two things used to increased motility... anyone have idea about??


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I've used Preseed for awhile now and I really like it. It's supposed to help create an optimal environment for dh's swimmers to travel in. If you're interested, I would recommend it - it's certainly not going to do any harm! Also, in regards to taking the clomid - I would still take it as well go for scans, etc. Even tho DH has low motility, all it takes is one of his swimmer to get there! GL this cycle and :dust: to you!


----------



## Aein

thank you JL, let see i discuss with DH about Preseed, and try to get it next time when i visit Dr so can use it at time of Oing, and Okay will go ahead with Clomid and Scans this cycle too

rest God knows whats better


----------



## StayHopeful

SweetMel said:


> Hi StayHopeful. How are you doing?

I'm doing pretty well. I saw my FS last mon and she decided to count my spotting/light bleeding as AF even though we think I didn't o. She also decided to double my Metformin dose, so now I'm taking 1500mg extended release every night. I haven't had any tummy troubles, but I've had headaches and been dizzy all week. Not fun:wacko: I'm on CD 13 this morning. DH and I hadn't bd'd yet this cycle, I was spotting for a week and then this week was just too nuts at work, so this morning was the first chance we got. As of yesterday my bbt hadn't risen, today my bbs are a little sensitive but I didn't take my bbt since I slept in. I guess I'll see what it says tomorrow.

Three friends posted their gender reveals on FB yesterday... I can't help but hurt every time I look at them.:cry:

Aien, I use preseed every time. The first time we used it was the night we conceived our first pregnancy. I really like it during TTC. Sometimes you just can't get in the mood as much as other times when you're on a schedule, and for me Clomid made me dry out a lot down there so preseed helped a lot with that too. The nurses at my FS office even use it as their lubricant during the IUIs I've had.


----------



## babyjla

Aein, I think you should still take the Clomid, & try the preseed. I'm going to be trying preseed for the first time this cycle also. I wanted to try it before but everytime I went to get it they were always out of stock. Good luck!

Krissie, fx'd that you do O! Even if you are taking a brake :)

Afm, I'm on CD9. Took my last Clomid pill today & I should ovulate sometime late next week-early the following week. So starting tomorrow we will be dtd on a daily basis with the aid of preseed. Fx'd it finally works!


----------



## SweetMel

I hope you ovulate Krissie. It sounds good. It is always nice to know you can even if you are not trying this month.

Aein, I agree with krissie. It is going to take a few months to see improvement in swimmers. You should still continue to do everything though. I bought preseed last month and we have used it a few times. I havent developed an opinion about it yet. Sorry. 

Stayhopeful and Baby, I hope you o soon.

Afm, Ive been getting some exercise. We went to the ice rink Friday night. I have never been in a pair of ice skates before. It was really fun. We plan on going back soon. Today the weather was so beautiful. We went to the park. I also bought a Jillian Michaels workout video, and I will be trying that tomorrow. I have to do something to get off of this plateau. I still have 28 lbs to lose.


----------



## Aein

thank you Ladie

luckily on another forum i asked Ladie same quetion and 6 of them ued Pressseed firt time while tking Clomid and got a bfp, one delivered baby and some are on the way, i felt happy to read positive thing

try my utmost to get this


----------



## optimistic13

:dust:Hi there I've been taking metformin 1500mg for 2 year, pcos diagnosed 4yrs ago, before taking metformin I was asked to drop my weight to under bmi 35, after doing this fertility nurse discharged us with the metformin, told me to loose weight, let nature to take its course. Ive since lost 2.5st, periods are 33-35 day cycles.:happydance:
Have found the metformin a little hard to tolerate over the 2 years but has got easier, breaks all fats down so hence if you eat something high fat it will get rid of that asap, hence the diahorrea, stomach cramps, bloating, gas.
She asked me to have monthly ovulation blood tests, but heard nothing after this.. 
feeling a little uncomfortable at being discharged and to let nature happen, with pcos not so easy..
trying to stay positive:happydance: got appointment with the fertility clinic this week as eager to move onto the next step as over 3+ yrs of trying...:thumbup:
:dust::dust:


----------



## optimistic13

babyjla said:


> Hi wishful!! I think you're right, I think they are pretty much the same things. How long have you been taking the 1000mg?? I hope it works for you too!!!

Hi there nice to join you on this thread, i've been on metformin 1500mg for 2yrs, also been trying for over 3+yrs now:blush:
ttc baby number 1, its like an emotional rollercoaster, celebrating mothers day for all fab mums but feeling emotional at the same time at when will it be my time:cry::cry:
sending lots of luck
:dust:


----------



## Aein

Welcome Optimistic  

nice to see on this thread, i'm also taking Metformin from last 3 months, also started 2nd round of Clomid too, as far as Metformin concerned i didnt get any side effects and i felt within 2 months my cycles back to 26/27 from 35/36 .. but last cycle i also go with HCG shot and used Progesterone too so my cycle again up for 5 days, but i'm good as its regulating my body and i am Ovulating, 

i'm hopeful soon when you comes into Clomid round surely get a miracle


----------



## babyjla

Welcome optimistic :hugs: I too have been ttc for quite some time so I know how you feel. Stay positive hun.

Afm, we tried the preseed today. It was a very noticeable difference. I didnt think I was "dry" but after using the preseed one time I wonder if I may be... & maybe thats adding to the difficulty of ttc. We're going to be using it for atleast the next two weeks when I should be O'ing. Its cool how much it really mimics fertile cm. I hope it works! 

Bunny, how are you? Havent heard from you in a while!


----------



## Aein

woow that sounds cool baby, i m trying my best to findout it somewhere in the town really  

yes Bunny where are you, hows things going on??


----------



## JL1363

Baby - I had a really similar experience when I started using preseed and was surprised by the difference it made. I've gotten so used to the feeling that I definitely feel dry when we don't use it. Maybe this will be the one thing your ttc plan was missing. GL this cycle! You sound like you have a great plan with the clomid (and having confirmed O in past cycles) as well as frequent dtd and preseed! :thumbup:

Aein - I'm glad to hear you've decided to stick with the clomid and scans this month :) I have been lucky enough to find Preseed at a local store in my area but I know there are lots of women on bnb that order it online - maybe this could be an option for you? 

Stayhopeful - Fx you O soon! GL catching the eggie! :)

SweetMel - GL with your weight loss!! Reaching a plateau SUCKS and can be a hard time to not feel discouraged, but try to stay positive and keep going - it sounds like you're really doing amazing in terms of exercising and sticking to your low carb diet!! :thumbup: Do you notice a big difference in the way you feel since you've made these changes?

Welcome Optimistic! Fx your appt at the fertility clinic goes well! Keep us updated :)


----------



## Aein

JL, i really go for online order but bad thing we are living here on a rented flat, and we don't know whats exactly address for courier, also if i order them and when Sales person come near and if he spoke Arabic, thats difficult for me to guide him... i'm trying to learn Arabic while leaving here but still no success  

Afm, i felt this cycle AF was very change, one whole day in brown spotting, CD1 and CD2 was in flow but very light, nt like before and Yesterday at CD3 was more lighter and after some hours whole day no bleeding, till yet looks AF gone.... will observe till evening else i'll take bath


----------



## babyjla

Thanks for the input JL! Its nice to know I'm not the only one who didnt think I was dry until I used the preseed :haha: how have you been feeling? 

Aein, is it possible for you to get a P.O. box, or have the preseed sent to a family member or friends home? Just some thoughts. :hugs: sounds like you got lucky with AF this month! I had no such luck with her going easy on me, so be glad!


----------



## Aein

Yes baby this is what i discuss with dh in morning to get address of his best friend or colleague so we might can use for delivery, let see


----------



## babyjla

Oh good! That would be perfect then :)


----------



## Aein

i'm in scaey type of pain since evening ... mild cramps like AF coming, but AF in real it disappears with light spotting today :/


----------



## Astridastrid

I'm hoping someone can help. I'm one metformin for my pcos. Since I started it my cycle has been regular at 28 days. I was on chlomid but have not taken it for two months. In January I spotted for two days then it stopped but no heavy bleeding so I chalked this up to a period and moved on. February I did not get a period I did pregnancy tests for weeks and still nothing. Then one 1st of march I finally got a period after two months without. Now here I am 11 days later and I'm still bleeding, heavily! I have medium sized clots still and it smells horrible. Recently I started taking rasberry ketones for weight loss could this be the reason? I also stopped taking the metformin the same day I started the rasberry ketones. Also i am having insomnia. i feel tired and weird in my face most days . I'm tired if wasting money at private doctors who don't seem to help me at all so I've decided that if I'm still bleeding at the end of the week to go to the hospital. Has anyone ever experienced this? Is this normal for pcos-ers ? At this point I'm so fed up of my body I have just become this moody unhappy person I find myself going to a place where I'm just tired and don't care anymore . Can anybody offer any help or advise. I want to be armed with information if I have to go to the doctor as I'm developing a strong dislike of these people. (Doctors) as I'm writing this I'm crying cause I just feel so angry and sad all at the same time. Has anyone experienced this before am I abnormal ?


----------



## krissie328

Astrid- I am so sorry you are going through this. I don't have much advise. I do know before I took the Metformin my periods were very heavy and lasted for a long time. Usually 9-21 days. They would occur at random from just a couple weeks inbetween to nearly a year. I hope someone else can give you more information.


----------



## JL1363

Astrid - I've actually had something very similar happen to me before and it turned out to be estrogen breakthough bleeding (which is basically caused by high estrogen for too long during a cycle - which is common if you have pcos and anovulatory cycles). Basically what happens is you have an anovulatory cycle (like you may have had in January seeing as you had no af in February), so your estrogen levels just kept rising (which makes your uterine lining continue to build over an extended period of time) and then you finally have breakthrough bleeding, (because your lining thickens too much until your uterus can't support it and eventually begins to "leak"). This leaking may stop on it's on, or you may have to take something like provera to trick your body into thinking there's been a rise in progesterone (which should stop your bleeding while you're on the pills) and then a subsequent drop in progesterone once you're done the pills (which will cause more bleeding, but like a regular af where your lining is actually shedding). When it happened to me it was AWFUL. It was like af on steroids - about 30 times heavier with lots of large clots (sorry tmi) and it lasted 20 days until I finally took provera to stop the bleeding and then kick start a real af. After 15 days in, my doc sent me for an ultrasound to see what the heck was going on and the scan showed that (even with 15 days of heavy bleeding), my lining was STILL too thick (cuz my estrogen levels were off the charts). I'm not sure if this is what you're experiencing, but it definitely sounds like it could be and maybe is something you should ask your doc about. As unpleasant as it was to go through, it was a relief to find out that it wasn't something more serious. Hopefully you get some answers soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Astridastrid

krissie328 said:


> Astrid- I am so sorry you are going through this. I don't have much advise. I do know before I took the Metformin my periods were very heavy and lasted for a long time. Usually 9-21 days. They would occur at random from just a couple weeks inbetween to nearly a year. I hope someone else can give you more information.


The last time I menstruated for that long. I was in high school and was admitted in the hospital where they examined me. Said I was fine they saw no anemia or anything wrong with me. Gave me contraceptives to stop the bleeding and released me. Did that 9-21 period result in anemia? Was it connected to anything at all? Because as far as I can tell that shouldn't be normal for either of us.


----------



## Astridastrid

JL1363 said:


> Astrid - I've actually had something very similar happen to me before and it turned out to be estrogen breakthough bleeding (which is basically caused by high estrogen for too long during a cycle - which is common if you have pcos and anovulatory cycles). Basically what happens is you have an anovulatory cycle (like you may have had in January seeing as you had no af in February), so your estrogen levels just kept rising (which makes your uterine lining continue to build over an extended period of time) and then you finally have breakthrough bleeding, (because your lining thickens too much until your uterus can't support it and eventually begins to "leak"). This leaking may stop on it's on, or you may have to take something like provera to trick your body into thinking there's been a rise in progesterone (which should stop your bleeding while you're on the pills) and then a subsequent drop in progesterone once you're done the pills (which will cause more bleeding, but like a regular af where your lining is actually shedding). When it happened to me it was AWFUL. It was like af on steroids - about 30 times heavier with lots of large clots (sorry tmi) and it lasted 20 days until I finally took provera to stop the bleeding and then kick start a real af. After 15 days in, my doc sent me for an ultrasound to see what the heck was going on and the scan showed that (even with 15 days of heavy bleeding), my lining was STILL too thick (cuz my estrogen levels were off the charts). I'm not sure if this is what you're experiencing, but it definitely sounds like it could be and maybe is something you should ask your doc about. As unpleasant as it was to go through, it was a relief to find out that it wasn't something more serious. Hopefully you get some answers soon :hugs: :hugs:


Thank you JL this definitely sounds like a possibility to me but I want to be sure. I have a prescription for provera that I could take but I would be afraid to since you said even after you stopped bleeding your lining was still too thick. How is this affecting my ability to become pregnant ? I spent so much money last year alone while I was pregnant and after the miscarriage. I am a student and have no health coverage. At this point I feel like I don't know what to do next. Before I go broke I want to make sure that when I spend any more money I will actually get some answers and some help. 

Should I just let it do its course then. If it sheds everything wouldn't this make it better for me to have a baby?


----------



## JL1363

Astrid - if you can afford it, I would see your doc and request an ultrasound to check the thickness of your lining (I'm not sure if this is covered by your government health plan or not - if you're in the states I'm told that this isn't always covered). If you are able to do a scan and your lining is still thick (even after bleeding for 11 days) and shows no other abnormalities then I think you could be pretty confident that it's breakthrough bleeding. Also, with regards to the provera, I may have not explained it properly - once you start taking the provera, your bleeding should stop during the time when you are taking the pills (for 5-10 days or however many your prescription is for). At this point, your lining will still be too thick. Once you finish the provera though, it should cause regular af bleeding to start (within 2 weeks - the way provera normally works to kick start af). Once you start this second round of bleeding, your lining should shed properly and the thickness will go back to normal (the way it would with a natural af) and then you can begin a new cycle. Once you begin this new cycle, you should have no problems with the thickness of your lining and it shouldn't have any effect on ttc. If you don't take the provera and just let the bleeding take it's course then it may not shed everything properly, and this could be bad for having a baby. Your body needs the simulated drop in progesterone (which is what happens when you take provera for 5 days and then stop taking it) in order to properly shed the lining.

Honestly, if it were up to me and I couldn't afford to go to the doc then I would just take the provera, especially because you already have the prescription for it. It really sounds like what you're experincing is breakthorugh bleeding, especially because it's been so long since you've had a true af before this current round of bleeding. 

I'm sorry if this sounds confusing - I know it can be a lot to wrap your head around. Feel free to ask any questions or msg me if you need to :hugs: GL!


----------



## JL1363

Also, just as a sidenote - when this happened to me in the past I always had blood work done to check for anemia and my levels were always normal (because I was shedding extra blood build up and not depleting regular stores).


----------



## Astridastrid

JL1363 said:


> Also, just as a sidenote - when this happened to me in the past I always had blood work done to check for anemia and my levels were always normal (because I was shedding extra blood build up and not depleting regular stores).

 Thank you JL you were very helpful and I understand everything you said. I'm going to watch it for a few more days and then decide what to do from there. Wouldn't it be awful if I chose to go to the hospital spend the money and they prescribed the provera and told me exactly what you just said? I would be hopping mad! Ugh! 

That aside :hugs: you have been a huge help to me. 

By the way can that build up cause your tummy to look bigger?


----------



## krissie328

My longest period of bleeding lasted for six weeks!!! I had no insurance but as soon as I did I went to the doctor which was a week after it stopped. He didn't offer any advise, just told me next time to come in to get something to stop. 

Even on my others my bloods always showed up normal.


----------



## babyjla

Astrid, I too experienced break through bleeding that lasted 21 days with huge clots. I do however have iron dificiency anemia if I dont take my iron suppliments. :hugs: hopefully it'll stop soon.


----------



## SweetMel

Welcome optimistic. 

Baby, have fun with the preseed. 

JL, Thanks for the luck. I dont think it is anything I am doing wrong. I stick to my diet without cheating. I gave up diet soda entirely. Ive been soda free for three days! I felt sleepy a few times without my caffeine, but I made it through. Now I wont have to worry that the caffeine is doing something to my blood sugar levels. I also wont have to worry about the artificial sweetener doing something to hurt me either. I still use a bit of Splenda and Stevia in the low carb recipes I try, but it cant be that much. I have noticed some changes, and I do feel better. The changes have been gradual. My PCOS acne is much better. My blood sugar levels feel like they are on a more even pattern. My hunger is under control. It has changed my cycles some, but nothing drastic. 

Aein, sounds like the meds have given you a lighter AF. I hope you figure out how to get some preseed. Have the cramps let up?

Astridastrid, oh wow. I hope you are okay. I have heard bad things about raspberry ketones. Maybe you shouldnt take them anymore. Weird AF is common in PCOSers. It sounds like your hormones are out of balance. I know how you feel. I also have great animosity for doctors. They dont care like they should. Ive been through several. They will want to put you on bcp but that is not a good option. Your signature says you are taking aspirin, so maybe you should not take it for a few day until you stop AF. I hope you have better news for us tomorrow.


----------



## betsyb

Hi there!

I'm new to metformin and PCOS, so I thought I would ask you guys for your advice/knowledge!

I don't have all of the typical symptoms of PCOS, but after an ultrasound, my doctor considered me 'borderline' and put me on 2000 mg of metformin. I started about 3 weeks ago and am working my way up as she told me to. Currently, I'm at 1,500 mg.

The past four months (the only months we've ttc), I've had cycles that are around 33 days long. For three of the months, I got a positive OPK on day 19 or 20. 

This moth, I started taking metformin on CD 7. Got a positive OPK on CD 19 AND 20 (never happened before!). Typically my LP has been about 12 days long. However, yesterday and today--7 and 8 DPO--I've had spotting. Definite red/orange spotting, with a few clots. Yesterday, none got on my underwear...it was just when I wiped. This morning, I put a tampon in just to be safe, but I haven't checked it yet. Obviously, this is really early for my period. If anything, my cycles are much longer than 33 days. 

Did you guys notice your metformin working that quickly? In just three weeks...not even being on a full dose...it cut my period by 7 or 8 days??!! I was under the impression that it would be a few months before I would notice a change...and I didn't think it would be so drastic?!

Also, my concern is that instead of chaging my O date, it's cutting my LP short....7 days doesn't seem like enough time to implant!

Or, is it just spotting? I don't have any of the cramping I normally do during AF, and my boobs aren't sore at all....and they ALWAYS are during AF! Did you guys have any spotting during your LP while taking metformin?

Sorry for the longgg story, but thank you for reading! I look forward to talking with all of you and supporting each other. :)


----------



## babyjla

Hey betsy, welcome. My first two months on Metformin I had mid-cycle spotting, but it has gone away as I continued taking the Met. Some people notice the effects of Metformin a lot sooner than others, so being that you are only borderline, I dont think it would take very long to notive changes. I noticed changes in the first few weeks, but my cycles didnt change until the 3rd month on Met. The end of this month will mark 6months on the Metformin for me. Up until January my periods still werent coming on their own & I dont know if I was O'ing or not. From January til now my cycles have been averagely 34 days, where I used to not get AF for up to 6 months. As for the opk's, I dont use them. I have never gotten a clear reading from them so I quit using them.


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies, I got a question for anyone who uses preseed... How much do you use? On the box it says the average is 2g-3g. I just dont want to use too much or too little. I have a lot of cm throughout my cycle, but its really thick. Which is why I think that maybe the preseed is the missing link. :shrug: just curious what other people use :)


----------



## krissie328

baby- I use between 1 and 2 depending on how dry I am. Anything more and it feels gross and very distracting to me.


----------



## SweetMel

Betsy, I agree with baby. She answered your question perfectly. I think you are just experiencing a bit of breakthrough bleeding.

Baby, The first time I used preseed I only used a little as I already had some ewcm. Later on in my cycle closer to AF I used more and that was a mistake. I didn't like it at all. Since then I have learned to use very little and that works best.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi ladies! Sorry I went missing for so long! :dohh: have been stressed and not well :( still not feeling great. Will need to catch up on the posts I've missed soon, at work just now though :haha: hope everyone is okay!!


----------



## Aein

Nice to see you Bunny, i hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks Aein :) missed talking to you ladies! And also welcome to the new ladies :D

Been feeling awful the past week :( completely lost my appetite and everything makes me feel sick and I don't want to eat, even if my tummy is rumbling and I am hungry I can't bring myself to eat. And that's not like me! I love food! :haha:


----------



## babyjla

Thank you ladies  

Bunny, glad to hear from you. :hugs: hope you feel better soon.

Afm, I'm on CD13 currently. Me & hubby have been dtd every night with the preseed... So we'll see. So far I'm sure I havent O'd, so these past few days have just been for fun. I'm guessing I'll O around Saturday, since thats around the CD I O'd last month. I've been using about 1g of the preseed, but I think when I start to notice an increase in cm I'm going to increase the preseed too. That way there's plenty there to help hubby's swimmers. I've also been extremely lazy this week! I havent been to the gym at all :dohh: BUT, I am down 2lbs more, so I guess I wont beat myself up about it. I absolutely AM making myself go all next week no matter what! Ahhhggg. I hate getting myself motivated to go back. Once I'm in it & motivated there's no stopping me...but getting to that point is a killer! I have 10lbs to lose this month, & I've lost two...hmmm, we'll see if I can make it lol.


----------



## Aein

Bunny, how much time left for your Dr apoointment, i think you must need a visit asap... praying for you to feel better dear <3

Baby, aww so good you couple active for this timester happy Oing and fx'd for you....


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck baby! How are you finding preseed? 

Aein, got an appt letter through yesterday, it's the 18 of April :) Quite nervous! :dohh:


----------



## Aein

Good luck with the appt Bunny, dont get nervous i'm sure you are gonna findout some way for a bfp very soon, hugs


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, I'm enjoying the preseed! I really never thought of myself as dry. Especially since I always had a lot of cm, just really thick cm. But since we've been using the preseed dtd is waaaaay different. It feels much more natural than other lubes we have used, so I really like it :) dont be nervous about the appt! Be excited! Where are you at in your cycle??


----------



## AlyCon

I love pressed too! I'm glad it's working well for you :) 

As for me, I have an appt on Friday. Don't really know what's suppose to happen. I got a withdrawal bleed from the provera so that's good. From what I understand if I have withdrawal bleeding then it means I'm not getting periods because I'm not ovulating. So I'm thinking my doc will schedule some tests soon to see if the met is helping me ovulate or not.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Cd 16 today! Can't believe how quick it's went in.


----------



## JL1363

Baby - glad to hear the preseed is working well for you :) Hopefully it will be the missing link for you and your bfp will happen soon! Also, congrats on the 2lbs! :thumbup: 

Bunny - it's so nice to hear from you! I'm with other ladies - be excited about your appt! If anything it'll be one more step closer to a bfp! I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: being sick is awful!

AlyCon - Glad to hear you had withdrawal bleeding :thumbup: GL at your appt!!


----------



## babyjla

Oh wow, me & you are pretty close in our cycles then Bunny! I'm on CD13. Fx'd we get our bfp's together :D

Aly, good luck at the doctor! Hopefully they can get you ovulating!

Jl, how are you feeling? Is this pregnancy going easy on you so far?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies! I don't know what they will say or do, if they do anything that is.

Yeah baby we are! Good luck. A bfp each would be amazing! :D


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Wee quick question, could it be the met that's causing me to loose my appetite? I've been on it 5 months now and the past week I've hardly ate anything! First few days were great, just thought my appetite had went down due to met but now I'm worrying because my stomach will rumble and I'm hungry but cant face eating.

Dont want to go to the Doctors because they will probably make me come off the met but I don't want the last 5 months to be a waste and have to start over again!

Any similar experiences? :)


----------



## babyjla

Hmmm, bunny thats strange. I mean Met affects my appetite, but not like that. Like I'll be starving but only be able to eat a few bites. Or I wont be hungry most of the day. But I havent experienced being hungry without being able to eat... :hugs:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks baby :)

It's definitely decreased my appetite the last month or so but this week has been ridiculous! When food is in front of me it makes me feel sick and it's not like me, I love my food :haha:
I'm not hungry most the time but when I am I try to force something down because I hate having no energy! Im telling you, my body hates me! :haha:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, strange why your appetite decreased, take good care of yourself so your stomach be in a normal position, hugsss

Afm, i'm laughing on myself really, my sex drive increased i felt this thing, yesterday night we did BDing and today evening i just close to DH and become so hot, lol again we did :/ is this good or not
but now i control by tomorrow and day after i will do again :D

CD7 .... 3 days left to visit dr for Scan ... hope for the best


----------



## babyjla

Lol, I know the feeling bunny! I wish my body was a little nicer to me too!


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - I've never had the met do that to me either :shrug: sorry! Like Baby said - it affected my appetite so that I found i couldn't eat as much when I was hungry (especially carbs) but it never made feel like I couldn't eat at all. Is it possible that you just have a really persistant stomach bug? Sorry you're feeling so crappy :( Hopefully you feel better soon!! :hugs:

Aein - I'm glad to hear that you're doing well and have been getting lots of bd'ing :haha: Good luck with your scan! Keep us updated :)

Baby - my pregnancy is going well :) I'm SUPER tired and have become a pretty big fan of afternoon naps (I NEVER took naps before I got pregnant) and early bedtimes :haha: I am just starting to feel a bit nauseous this week but so far it's been pretty mild - I'm hoping that it stays that way and I'm lucky enough to not have bad morning sickness (but I'm not really sure that's realistic lol). My boobs are still SUPER sore and I have some weird food adversions (like chicken, which I used to love pre-pregnancy but now can't even stand the smell) and equally as weird cravings - like steak and broccoli :haha: I have my next ultrasound on March 27th and I should be able to see the heartbeat then! I'm counting the days - I'm nervous but excited! :)


----------



## babyjla

Glad to hear everything is going so well for you in your pregnancy JL! I'm excited for your ultrasound! I just hope one day I can share your excitement!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I think you're right JL, probably is a bug. Feeling a bit better now as I'm eating more :) Glad the pregnancy is going well! No wonder your counting down the days for the scan, Im so excited for you! :haha:


----------



## babyjla

Glad to hear you're feeling better bunny!

Afm, I've been having a lot of cm yesterday & today. Question for the ladies who use preseed (sorry if its tmi!)... All week when I've been using it, I havent had any come out the following day. I mean right after hubby pulls out a little comes out, but that happened before preseed. Well yesterday & today I've had I guess increased cm from it being close to O time, & everytime I go to the restroom I've noticed a bit of cm/preseed on the tp. I know alot of it is preseed because the ewcm I got last month only lasted an hour, & it looks like the preseed. So my question is, do you ladies experience this at all? Is it just around O time when you have increased cm, or do you experience it each time you use preseed, or even never? 

Anyways, so the increased cm means I should O this weekend sometime like I thought. So we'll continue on dtd each day  I'm actually getting kind of tired, but it'll be worth it if it works!


----------



## Aein

Baby, on which CD you are?? and may be you are around Oing days, good luck


----------



## babyjla

Aein, I'm on CD17. I started my cycle on the 1st :haha: . & I think I O'd yesterday. So now its just a waiting game!


----------



## SweetMel

It could be preseed I guess but it might be your own cm. I haven't noticed pressed hanging around to long. You should start taking your temperatures in the morning. It really helps to figure things out. You know what day you ovulated last month. Chances are you will again on the same day. Catch that eggy!


----------



## Aein

owooo Baby, i'm hopeful this is because of your Ovulation time and yes catch the egg ... i am coming behind you :D


----------



## AlyCon

The provera worked! Had about five days of withdrawal bleeding so now I'm waiting to see if the Met will cause me to cycle on my own. If not my doctor is saying she will prescribe me birth control to take for three months (while still taking the Met) to see if that will help to jump start my cycle. I really hope the met works within the next two months because I do not want to go on birth control!! Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!! :) and babydust to everyone!


----------



## Aein

Best of luck Aly dear

& here i see website design changed on Tablet ... may be you Ladies also observed that


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies.

SweetMel, I was kind of thinking that simply because I hadnt had any preseed come out throught the week too... But was just curious  its stopped today, so I'm counting it as 1dpo today!


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - glad to hear things are going well and yay for O!! I've had similar experiences with preseed where I've found that a bit more leaks out after bd'ing around O time. Like SweetMel mentioned - I always assumed it was because I was having an increase in natural cm as well. Fx you and dh caught your eggy!!! 

AlyCon - I'll keep my fx for you that you cycle on your own!! GL! 

Aein - how are you feeling? Was it today that you were having your scan??

SweetMel - your bbt chart is looking good! Do you know how long your regular lp is?


----------



## Aein

JL, tomorrow evening i'll go for scan just discussed plan with DH, overall its going smooth but i felt this cycle before Oing my temp is very raise as per previous cycles

i also try to findout concieve plus or preseed in pharmacy nearby hosputal, i pray to get them


----------



## Aein

amazing today morning i put my temp in BBT and it showed i Ovulated on CD8 .... ehhhh
let see today evening scan what result showed, my mind is stuck :/


----------



## Aein

from last many days m feeling bleeding in my right nose, and m sure its because of climate of this city
but tdy its disturbing mr more, will try to visit any physician too tdy evening :/


----------



## babyjla

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes Aein! Sorry to hear about your nose :hugs:

I had some definite ewcm yesterday, so I'm changing today to 1dpo. I only had it for about an hr or so, just like last month. :happydance: we've dtd every day, so there's no way our bases arent covered. Now its just a waiting game to see if they can catch my eggy


----------



## Aein

baby, good luck dear, lolz this time i am also happy because DH is behaving as i say, i say we do bding on Saturday, so he did
and now after scan Dr say for next days so m sure he will do too hahahaha and thanks God he's relax this whole week

yea its afternoon here 2pm, after 6 DH back from office and we will visit dr


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That's great baby!! How exciting! :D hope the tww flies in!


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies!

Aein, glad hubby is listening! Good luck this cycle!

Bunny, by the way my cycles have been going, I'm due for AF around April 5th...which means I have a 3 week wait for AF! My lp is super long lol. BUT, I think I should be able to test after 2 weeks & possibly see a bfp if its there. :shrug:


----------



## Aein

Good luck Baby, this wait sucks really but we have to do no more chance, 
see after tdy scan i'm sure dr call me after 2 or 3 days again, then HCG shot, progesterone and long wait too, ehhh

yest DH colleague call him to say some of friends family planning to go outside on Wednesday night, let see if no visit to Dr, we will surely go and this will be my first outing with many peoples, yaaaay and i really want to go just to get out this daily routine


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That sucks baby! I'm not sure what my lp is. I had a four week wait just for O last month :haha: god knows when it'll happen this month, I'm not worrying myself though :)

You probably could test after 2 weeks, I'll pester you til you do :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

Jl, thanks for chart stalking. I really don't know what is going on. I need charting experts. Maybe AF is just running late.


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, I'm just guessing thats what my lp is. It was around that long last month. But I knew AF was coming last month because I was getting cramps & stuff like a week before it actually came. How long after you O'ing did AF finally arrive? 

I've been having cramps on my left side today. I did some google searching & it said it can be a couple different things. It could be blood being absorbed back into my body... Like from when I O'd & had breakthrough bleeding. (Which I dont think its that bc I had no O spotting). Or it could be 'fallopian tube contractions' which are pushing the egg through the tubes towards the uterus & pushing the sperm towards the egg. These can last a few days, & I think thats what it is. Cause last month I had the cramps for a few days after ovulating. I'm just curious if anyone else has experienced this? Almost like O pains, just after O?


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah baby I've experienced that.


----------



## Aein

Ladies!

so today scan goes well, i really felt ashamed when Dr who scan me, asked me how are you and you are again here for study :( i say its nt in my hand, i wish to come for pregnancy scan asap :/

today scan showed i Ovulated today, right ovary follicle was seen irregular in shape and size of 18.7 
i was little bit amuzed so i asked Dr last month it was at CD17 and now at CD11, so she replied its Clomid who's making O early or late

now Progesterone to start from 22 March, i look for concieve plus or preseed but not found, and dr said to do sex today night and again in 12hours :/

ehhh... many questions are again in my mind :s


----------



## Aein

Baby, yesterday night i also felt cramps in right side, today after my scan i felt on left side too & yes by the pain my mind clicks i'm about to O , and sumhow your pains are related to Oingm i guess so 

Swetmel have you done any test?? you temp really going well and i count it cross the line, thumbs up for you


----------



## SweetMel

I guess it has been 16 days since I ovulated, but I'm afraid to test. I just think I will be so devastated if it is negative.


----------



## Aein

Swet, dun felt negative and just do this, thumbs up for you


----------



## krissie328

So yesterday and today I have had a lot of cm including ewcm. However no pos opk. I am thinking I need to start temping. any suggestions from the ladies that do about waking up in the middle of the night? I almost always wake up about two hours before my alarm. How will that affect my readings? Should I worry about it?


----------



## babyjla

Aein, good luck catching the egg!!! Fx'd for you!! 

Krissie, I'm not sure since I dont temp, but I've wondered the same thing. I wake up at random times throughout the night to pee... So I dont see how I could possibly temp at the same time each day & it be accurate. :shrug: sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## Aein

Krissie, thats really a good idea
see i was notong my temp for the 6 months but no scan , so i was in doubt us it right going or wrong
but last month and this month my chart exactly showed what scan result came, sumhow its good to look at

as for nptime, see set your alaram for the time may be 6 7 or 8 
if you sleep around 12am, and daily you awake around 6am, so better note your temp that time daily without any movement  

i never used alaram, bwcause its my habit to awake myself, plus if i awake and i see time its 6 or 7, i just sleep again, else if 8 so i take my temp


----------



## Aein

I study on net and i got the point, that Ladies going with Clomid with their cycle, shoukd exoect Ovulation as soon as 3 days after last dose

so as i was on Clomid from CD2 to CD6 , so here as per Yesterday scan i Ovulated 4 days after last dose... 
its mean study is sumhow correct


----------



## babyjla

I've had some spotting today. Very light but I'm confused. I'm not sure if its O spotting, or possible my cervix was irritated from dtd so much. Or something else. :shrug: time will tell I guess. It doesnt feel like AF is coming, & the pinching I was having on my left side yesterday has stopped. So I'm thinking the pinching was me O'ing & the spotting is O spotting.. :shrug: It didnt happen last month (the spotting) so its kinda throwing me off.


----------



## Aein

baby, good luck dear may be this is implanation time?? 
but yes time let us know, finger crossed for you


----------



## babyjla

Aein, I think its way too early to be implantation bleeding. Although it would be nice


----------



## Aein

Baby, really now this wait really sucks, sometimes i wish to just move calendar dates faster:D

DH asked me in morning after BDing, so pregnancy showed in same day?? how you get you are preggo?? lolz 1 year passed in TTC and he asked me just today, i told him things sometimes show early, sometimes late its all different for everyone
m i right Ladies??


----------



## StayHopeful

GL Aein!

I went in to my FS for progesterone bloodwork today, CD23. I still haven't o'd. I'm just really frustrated. I o'd on CD35 my first cycle with Metformin, but didn't o at all last cycle and ended up getting AF anyway. This cycle it looks like I may not o either and they'll have to induce AF, then turn around and induce AF again pretty quickly to time things right for IVF in May/June. I was so hopeful that we would get our BFP trying naturally before we actually did IVF and today I finally had to face that it probably won't happen. And I felt absolutely awful and nauseous yesterday (turns out my doctor says its from the Metformin), I ended up having to go to the nurse at school and she told me to take an hpt just to be sure. I knew what it was going to say, but it still hurt just seeing the one little line. How many more bfn's do I have to go through? :cry:


----------



## JL1363

Krissie - when I was taking my temp every morning I would ALWAYS have to get up at some point throughout the night to use the washroom, get a drink, etc - it never really seemed to have an effect on my temps - and I was able to accurately predict O (once I finally started actually O'ing). My chart also helped my RE catch my lp defect. The most important thing for me was taking my temp at the same time every morning - if I varied by even an hour, it seemed to affect my temp. It was a bit of a pain getting used to (especially when I would have to set my alarm early on days when I didn't work / had to get up early) but I kept my thermometer beside my bed and would just roll over, take my temp, text it to myself (so I'd remember the number to input later) and then go back to sleep. Once I got into the habit it was really no big deal and totally worth the info I gained from doing it. 

Aein - glad to hear you O'ed!! GL this cycle - hopefully you and dh were able to catch the eggy!! :thumbup: 

Baby - I've never had O spotting but I'm told it's pretty common. I also wonder if maybe you're right and it is just from your cervix being irritated. Did you and dh bd the day you had the spotting? Maybe your cervix was sitting particularly low during that time - I've heard that hitting the cervix during bd'ing can cause minor spotting as well. GL with the tww!!

Stayhopeful - :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that you haven't O'ed yet, and seeing a bfn is always awful no matter what the circumstances :hugs: Maybe you'll O late this cycle, like you had before when you O'ed on cd35. Try to stay positive - you're not out this cycle yet (and then you still have April before the ivf as well!) How are you feeling about the ivf coming up otherwise?


----------



## babyjla

Stayhopeful, so sorry you're feeling down :hugs: I've definitely been in your shoes (still am). We're here for you hun :hugs: :hugs:

JL, we did dtd yesterday, but not today. The spotting is still light, like only on the tp. & its gone from pinkish to brown. So I'm thinking by tomorrow it'll be gone :shrug: . I read online that O spotting can last up to 3 days. I've had mid-cycle spotting in the past, though I'm not sure if O caused it or not.


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

i aint felt good since Yesterday evening, feeling myself with empty mind, just grabbing hubby, forcing him not to do anything just grab me and talk with me :/
DH surprised m nt using my Lappy, no Tab no updates with friends whats going on
and i slept very hardly, and awaken since 4am .. no sleep nuthing 
and now during cleaning home i felt little pinching on right side... Oing has gone so whats this disturbing me ... why m feeling like this with no sleep :/


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: Aein.


----------



## StayHopeful

JL1363 said:


> Stayhopeful - :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that you haven't O'ed yet, and seeing a bfn is always awful no matter what the circumstances :hugs: Maybe you'll O late this cycle, like you had before when you O'ed on cd35. Try to stay positive - you're not out this cycle yet (and then you still have April before the ivf as well!) How are you feeling about the ivf coming up otherwise?

Well we sort of have the April cycle, but it's tricky trying to time everything so that I can start the BCP in May for my IVF cycle. If I don't o by next week this cycle, my FS wants to induce a period. Then I'll have a few weeks in April before we have to induce a period, but considering how late in my cycle I'm o'ing (if I do at all), I don't think that I'll be able to wait that long in April. I'm pretty stressed about my IVF cycle. I just never thought I'd be at this point. I'm terrified about how much I'll be putting my body through, not to mention the huge financial strain. DH and I have saved up some money, but we're still going to have to take out a loan to cover the difference. There's just so much riding on this one procedure and I feel like my body doesn't ever do what it's supposed to, so I'm afraid it's going to let everybody down again. I'm kind of a mess this week! :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

(hugs) stayhopeful, I am so with you right now. We can't afford to take the next step so we are just stuck. I have faith God is leading me down his path. But really my patience is wearing thin. I hope IVF is your chance hun.


----------



## SweetMel

Baby, I also had mid cycle spotting with this cycle so I googled it. They say it can be a good sign if it is related to o. I hope yours it that good kind. :winkwink:

Aein, when I was on met, I couldnt hardly sleep but maybe a few hours a night. It was crazy.

Hugs :hugs: stayhopeful and hugs :hugs: to you too krissie.


----------



## Aein

Stayhopeful, dear see everything happens as God wishes so just think this was all his will and taking your exam, be patient, reax dear and yes step ahead whatever you couple decides, i'm sure something gonna be right is waiting for you, huggs

Swetmel, may be its Met which is effecting me, its continously third night i awake at 4am after a weird dream aftertht no sleep
m feeling constipation, gassy, tired too


----------



## babyjla

SweetMel, thanks! I'm pretty sure it was O spotting now. I had a TON of ewcm mixed with the spotting on Tuesday, & yesterday there was still some hanging around. So now its just a waiting game. Tuesday had more ewcm than any other day, although I've noticed small amounts since Sunday. Last month I only had ewcm one day, & it lasted for about an hour. So I'm hoping its a good sign! The only thing that has me bummed is Tuesday just happens to be the ONLY night we havent dtd in almost 2 weeks. I was so exhausted from work & everything Tuesday that I passed out on the couch before we even got around to dtd. I'm trying to convince myself that if I did O on Tuesday, Monday's swimmers should have us covered. But I cant help but kick myself in the butt over it lol.

Aein, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Aein

baby, i'm on 4dpo as per my scan and as per BBT chart on 6dpo
but i'm taking scan one in my counting


----------



## babyjla

Hmmm 4dpo is kinda early, but your symptoms sound like pregnancy! Gassy, constipation, sleepy. My SIL was very restless at night too with her second baby. I've got my fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Aein

yes baby its early to go with test, at least i wait for 10 to 14 dpo
my FF showing my AF will come on 28th or 29th, so i am just thinking to wait till 30th if no AF so i do a test

meanwhile Progesterone will start from tomorrow night 

i also buy a tester last month but nt used tht, and its as sensitive tht test 1 week before AF, so might be i directly used that, till then let see how my body reacts


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Keep positive ladies!! It will happen for us! :D


----------



## babyjla

How are you doing bunny?


----------



## StayHopeful

krissie328 said:


> (hugs) stayhopeful, I am so with you right now. We can't afford to take the next step so we are just stuck. I have faith God is leading me down his path. But really my patience is wearing thin. I hope IVF is your chance hun.

Hugs, Krissie!:hugs: I completely understand what you mean about patience. I'm kind of frustrated with God's timing right now...


----------



## Aein

5dpo ... feeling tired with backache, all night passed with headache on one side, bloating, and now feeling same like as AF is coming :( 

after 3 night, it was night i try to sleep since 12am but eyes not close for a second, after 5am felt sleepy


----------



## babyjla

Aein, is it possible you are stressed or something? I know when I get stressed I have trouble sleeping too. :hugs: maybe you need a sleeping aid to help you get a little rest?


----------



## Aein

baby, really dun know may be this is also a point :/ even i used pain killer to relief with headache last night
let see how it goes on today night


----------



## babyjla

:hugs: hope you can get some rest soon.

Question ladies! I've been having what I *thought* was ewcm for a few days. I know Tuesday it was ewcm, but since then it hasnt been as wet or slippery as ewcm. But it still stretches like ewcm. So I was doing some google research, & I read some stuff about sticky cm after O'ing. But how can I tell what the difference is between 'sticky' cm & ewcm? Has anyone ever had 'sticky' cm & can fill me in??? It would be appreciated!

My cm is usually thick & lotiony before AF comes. & I had the lotiony cm before AF last month also. I'm currently somewhere around 3-5dpo, & pretty confused :wacko:


----------



## Aein

Baby i'm just dull with this CM hthing, sorry i cant reply you anything op
but i felt this must be some good sign <3

i also noted light yellowish discharge on my nappy, afterthat i try to check my cervix, lolz
i sometimes check it, but as am dumb i cant guess whats this actual inside :D


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby I'm doing fine thanks :) just getting on with things and really enjoying not being stressed about wantin a bfp (don't get me wrong, I realllly want one!!) think I'll test at cd 50 which is a few days before my gynaecologist appt.

Sorry cant help about cm, I'm sure some of the other ladies can help!


----------



## Aein

Good luck with test Bunny and yes your appt time is coming near.., yaaaay


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - so nice to hear from you and glad to know that you're relaxed! :thumbup: GL with your upcoming gyn appt!! :)

Aein - sorry to hear you're not really feeling well :hugs: Hopefully you're able to get some sleep tonight!

Baby - I found this on another thread and it pretty accurately describes my experience with the different types of cm I have:

Dry CM (or no CM)

What does is look like on your fingers? They come out with nothing on them at all really and they dry really fast once in the air.
What does it look like in your pants? Pants are usually unaffected. Nothing on them.
What does it feel like? Dry i guess. Doesn't feel like much of anything
What does your vagina feel like when you have dry CM? It might not be as easy to insert your fingers at this time of your cycle than at others because you aren't as lubricated.
Anything else useful?

Sticky CM

What does is look like on your fingers? It might be a creamy colour and quite thick in consistancy. If you use two fingers and put some of it on one, press them together and then pull slowly apart, sticky CM will make loads of small peaks on your fingers because it breaks really easily. It's also described as gummy.
What does it look like in your pants? It can dry to a crumbly kind of yellowy substance. When dry the pattern it makes in your pants is kind of scratchy and assymetrical.
What does it feel like? When you have it on your fingers from checking it can feel thick and sticky. In your pants and dry it is crumbly and gummy
What does your vagina feel like when you have sticky CM? Your fingers are easier to insert, but still not lubricated.
Anything else useful?

Creamy CM

What does is look like on your fingers? If you insert two fingers, put some on them and pull slowly apart it will make small gloopy peaks. It is like lotion and a creamy, whiter kind of colour. It's much wetter than sticky CM
What does it look like in your pants? It has a much higher water content, so you may notice a kind of symettrical "fried egg" looking effect - the cream sits in the middle, but the water of it bleeds a bigger circle round it, making it look like a fried egg iykwim? It might dry some, but usually it's quite wet still even in your pants.
What does it feel like? It's like lotion. It's kind of slippery, but not as slippery as more fertile fluid.
What does your vagina feel like when you have creamy CM? Your fingers should go in quite easily and your vulva might feel cold to the touch
Anything else useful?

Watery CM

What does is look like on your fingers? When you pull your fingers out and your CM is watery, it's usually clear with maybe some cream in it, although the cream will be really thin and watery. There might be so much of it that it's kind of run down your fingers and onto your hand while you were checking inside your vag.
What does it look like in your pants? Your pants will just be wetter in general and you might be feeling a little more frisky during the day.
What does it feel like? Wet and watery and slippery
What does your vagina feel like when you have watery CM? Your fingers will go in quite easily and your vagina might even have "bloomed" a little bit. When i am fertile mine kind of swells a little, so the vulva feels more 'open' and accessible.
Anything else useful?

Egg White CM

What does is look like on your fingers? This is the stuff that gets anyone who is TTC excited!! It looks like eggwhites, which is why it has that name. If you get some on your fingers and pull them apart it should stretch for a couple of inches without breaking. It is quite jelly like, but much stretchier and may be clear or tinted with a bit of cream or pink. If it is pink tinged that just means that you might have had an ovulatory bleed, which is a great fertile sign.
What does it feel like? Mega, mega, mega slippery and jelly like. Just like eggwhites.
What does your vagina feel like when you have EWCM? Very easy to insert fingers and very lubricated. You might have been feeling generally wetter and more lubricated throughout the day and quite frisky too. My vulva is usually "blooming" as described under the watery CM section. 

I really hope this helps! :)


----------



## babyjla

Thanks JL! My 'sticky' cm is more ewcm I guess lol.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I thought I would do a quick 'update'. I am currently just waiting for af to show. I am not sure when she will but I am on CD 26. 

Hubby and I are almost done moving so I am so grateful for that. And I have my oral/written comps for my Masters in a couple weeks so I have been hyper-focused on those two things. I am really ready for the end of May to get here so I can have some rest.


----------



## Aein

Thank you Jl for such good info, how are you going through, when is your next scan??

yesterday night was some relax for me after 3 nights

tdy morning my BBT drops from coverline and also my chart crosshair confirmed into dark lines means as per BBT chart i Ovulated around CD8 .... dun know now where its going


----------



## SweetMel

:hugs: Aein. I hope you sleep better tonight.

Good luck ladies. :sex: your socks off. 

AFM, I started a new cycle. I have been trying to avoid ibuprofen because I heard it can delay ovulation and I don't want that to happen again. I'm going to keep with the same plan for this cycle.


----------



## Aein

aww sorry Swetmel that witch grabs you, just kick her this time so he wont come again <3

last day all spend in AF like cramps, even lower backache disturbed me all time
this 2ww time really disturbed us, i'm just think what if no result this month too, should i stop taking Clomid, take some rest, give DH some time so he take medicines do excercise etc, let see what we plan after some weeks


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

i'm confused this time, i just check my cervix position and i saw my finger with brown blood :/ its not coming out yet
i'm in CD17, just 9 days past Ovulation ... i'm very annoyed whats this?? any idea AF cant come so early, what i do??


----------



## babyjla

Aein, fx'd that maybe what you seen was implantation bleeding! Its right around when you should be implanting. So I'm praying for you! I experienced something similar last night, when I checked my cervix there was some spotting in the cm. I think its too early for me to be having implantation bleeding, but me & hubby did dtd last night. So I'm thinking maybe my cervix was irritated. 

My cm is still real stretchy, which is completely weird for me. I only see it when I check my cervix (its not a lot so that I feel wet or anything), so I'm still confused on what is going on with that. I'm like 6dpo, or somewhere close to that depending on which day I actually O'd. I dont know for sure which day since I didnt use opk's or temping to determine when I O'd. :shrug: Maybe I didnt notice the extra ewcm lasting after O last month because I didnt really check my cervix.


----------



## Aein

Gud luck Baby
I'm also on Cd9 or Cd7 (as per scan) so we cant doagnosed anything so early, so just pray for yourself and myself too, huggs

i talk with my Dr cousin live nearby me, she said to put pad and observe it, do compkete bed rest no liftingwork etc, and no test so early... at least for some days :/ if AF showed up its AF else something change


----------



## Aein

i talked with Dr too and she said dun worry its normal, also dont stop taking Progesterone and if AF showed so visit hospital else no need

DH put Prog inside Vagina and he said its looking with blood, even his fingers get blood too but still on Pad its spotting :/


----------



## SweetMel

Gosh Aein. I can't believe your cycle this month. It's crazy. If that is AT coming, your cycle is too short.


----------



## Aein

Yes Swetmel i also cant believe if this is AF :/ only 16 days long i cant believe
just wish for something else, i'm trying to calm relax myself, playing games etc but mind is just thinking and thinking :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein I hope you get to the bottom of what is going on! Try and relax, but I know that can be near impossible!


----------



## Aein

yes Bunny, within a day or two it will clear, let see


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I have my fingers crossed for you Aein. Hope a bfp is in sight, we ladies need some good news!


----------



## Aein

let see Bunny but seriously m nt hopeful just weaping simce morning
i call DH and asked him we visit Dr tdy evening , i dun know wts all this going on a new thing with me , why

and m sure this is because of Progesterone, coz Metformin regulate my cycle but its disturbing now


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Its very strange, maybe you'll have to stop taking it if it's mucking up your cycle? Or it might just take a few cycles to get used to it, I'm not sure. Our bodies just don't make sense at times


----------



## Aein

Bunny this will clear by Dr i am just tired off with thinking whole day, m feeling myself like a pitty one :(


----------



## Bunny_Boo

We all have down days :( but were here if you want to rant! Ttc can be so draining emotionally :(


----------



## Aein

Agreee with you, just praying for all of us, May we succeed in our mission very soon <3 <3


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

i need your advise, should i visit Dr now in evening, or wait?? 
DH saying choice is yours but he is saying to wait :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

May as well go as soon as possible and put your mind at rest. The sooner the better :)


----------



## Aein

so it was perfect that i visit Dr, she checked my uterus , observe bleeding and stopped Cyclogest (progesterone) and give another Tablet twice for next 6 days i.e. duphaston 10mg

now she said to visit on 6April and if AF comes before so visit on CD2


----------



## babyjla

Aein, glad you went to the doc & got a few things straightened out. :hugs:

Afm, I've been having light cramps off & on since yesterday. Slight bloated feeling off & on. Today, I've had an incredible sense of smell. Not sure if its just my mind playing tricks on me or something else, but its been crazy today. I could smell some baby food across the room, a dirty diaper before I walked into the infant room, & I could smell the medicine in one of the baby's bottles. I've also had heartburn & a headache since yesterday. I am sure its all just a fluke, just like every other time. :shrug: Time will tell.

*edit* just checked my cm. Still very stretchy/sticky with lots of brown spotting. Fx'd for possible implantation & not an early AF!


----------



## SweetMel

Sorry you girls have been having such wonky cycles. :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Fx'd for you baby, i am throwing you shower of my good wishes and prayers, when are you gonna test??

although i visit Dr, started next mecicine, but still m observing bleeding and tdy i cant say its spotting but i am not counting as AF because yesterday Dr said to me its not menstrual bleeding, so what is this and why coming out?? still question in mind... my cousin asked me to visit another Dr if not stop and take another opinion also read the side effects of Progesterone too....


----------



## babyjla

Aein, what CD are you on? I'm on CD26, & AF is due in 9 days. So I think I'm going to see how my symptoms go. If I'm having symptoms then I'll test, if not I'll just wait to see if AF shows up on time.


----------



## Aein

Good luck baby <3

i'm on CD19 today and dpo11

i search on google and findout in some threads that Cyclogest cause vaginal bleeding in some person :/


----------



## dbluett

Hello Ladies!
I have been on metformin for about 2 months now. I just started my third IUI cycle with gonal f. I have heard postive things about metformin/gonal f combo. Fingers and toes crossed.

Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Aein

Welcome dear, good luck with lots of baby dust <3


----------



## babyjla

Welcome dbluett :hugs: Good luck & baby dust! 

Nothing really new to report here. Just waiting everything out. I am however losing my voice :dohh: I was fine all day, & all of a sudden my voice started going out. Now I can only talk in a low whisper. I hate allergies lol


----------



## JL1363

Aein - :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your cycles are being so wonky! If you're like me, maybe you have a progesterone deficiency. If that's te case then maybe the dose of cyclogest that you were on was not strong enough? I have to take 200mg (vaginal suppositories) three times per day, what dose were you on? Fx that the oral meds will help (I've heard they're more potent). It may take a few days for them to take effect and stop the spotting. GL and hopefully thing straighten out soon!! :hugs:

Baby - wow, your symptoms sounds so encouraging!!! I've got my fx for you!! Hopefully your bfp is on the way!!

Welcome dbluett!! GL and :dust: to you this cycle! :)

SweetMel - my doc had told me the same thing about ibuprofen so I stopped using it a few months before I got my bfp!

Bunny - where are you at in your cycle? How are you feeling?


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, dbluett!

I went in for bloodwork again today and still no o, so the doctor is inducing a period with progesterone. I was expecting it, but it's still a bummer. This was our last chance to try naturally before IVF.


----------



## SweetMel

Welcome dbluett. :flower:

Aein, I hope you are doing much better. 

Baby, I hope this is your month. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

JL, I wish my doctor would tell me stuff like to avoid ibuprofen, but she doesn't. Thank goodness for you ladies on BnB and good ole doctor Google. 

StayHopeful, I wish you could get your hormones under control. If only . . . 

Whacha doin' bunny?

Did I forget anybody? :haha:

My laptop is sick so it is going to the guy tomorrow. I'm typing with one finger on my kindle. Ha. I'm waiting to o. I didn't take any pain relievers this AF so hopefully no delayed ovulation. It wasn't too bad, kinda light actually. That's it for me.


----------



## Aein

Stayhopedul, good luck with the shot, may be before vitro this is the final successful cycle for you, who knows right, trust on God, i'm praying for you, hugs

Swetmel, i always use BNB or FF on my Acer Tablet, even DH gift me laptop on anniversary but i used for specific work , good luck with Oing

Jl, i was taking 500 once in night, and i.e. four days after Oing to next 10 days
last month i didnt felt anything bad but only this cycle it happens, may be some cycst inside which raptures?? may be sumthing else?? mind is stuck really and i was taking Progesterone so how the level can drop?? 2nd night i take this and third day afternoon i start feeling spotting

yesterday night 4 medicines i taken, and i felt in evening no bleed, i change my pad and in morning i see dark brown line again, but its very low as per yesterday bleed, may be tablet is working but my temp is still below cover line, this hormone disturbance is making my chart weird :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Cd 30 today :) Not a clue if i've O'd :haha: If i get the same cycle as last month I'll O tomorrow (if my lp is 14 days) but my cycles are longer every months so probably not! Plus I've been stressed this cycle so that may muck it up even more :dohh: Nothing else to report, well I did buy the new iPhone 5 so i'm kept well occupied :haha:


----------



## Aein

woow congratulation for Iphone 5 and good luck with Oing <3


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi

Can i Join? I am starting it tomorrow! 500 mg a day but slowly going on it so 1 tablet for a week, then 2 tablets for the next week then full dose. I have a repeat prescription for 3 months:)


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Fallen and dbluett. 

:)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome :D keep us updated with how metformin works for you! I hope it works wonders for you.


----------



## babyjla

Jl, Thanks! But it wouldnt be the first time my symptoms looked great to no avail! How are you feeling? Can't believe your already 8 weeks!

Stayhopeful, sorry you didnt O this month :hugs: fx'd the ivf works first time & you'll have your bfp soon!

SweetMel, what CD are you on? Fx'd you O soon! 


Bunny, how do you like your new iphone? I've never had one so I'm not sure what all the hype is about lol. Glad you have yourself occupied, I hope you O soon & catch the eggy!

Aein, hope things straighten out for you soon. It sucks when our body's act funky.

Fallen, welcome hun :hugs: hope the Met works good for you! Do you have PCOS?

Afm, my voice was practically gone this morning but is back some-what now. I pulled a muscle in my back today, sooooo I'm super glad I'm not O'ing right now because dtd would be so painful! I'm still having mild cramps & pms, but no more spotting so far. So fx'd!


----------



## Fallen8905

yes i have PCOS but no cysts! and thanks i am soo excited!!


----------



## Fallen8905

the doctor has told me to start just taking one tablet a day to get used them. whens best to take them morning or night as i dont want it affecting my job

thanks


----------



## babyjla

Fallen, its different for everyone. I personally take mine in the morning. Before I do anything else, & I'm on 1500mg so I take 3 of the 500mg immediate release when I wake up. For me, I only had a dodgy tummy for the first month or so, or when I upped my dose. Other women take it right before bed & that seems to help them. So if you're worried about it messin up your tummy, right before bed might be best.


----------



## krissie328

Fallen- I am the opposite and get really bad tummy upset even now so I take 1000 mg extended release before bed. Everyone is a different.

afm we moved this weekend so I have been so busy. Tomorrow is my birthday so I am hoping for a relaxing day.


----------



## SweetMel

Happy Birthday Krissie! :cake::wohoo:


----------



## SweetMel

Fallen, I'm glad you joined us. I was just about to suggest it in your journal.


----------



## JL1363

Fallen - welcome to the thread :flower: I really hope the met works for you!! I'm like Baby - I take mine (3 x 500mg immediate release) first thing in the morning with my breakfast and really only had trouble during times when I upped my dose. Are you on the extended or immediate release? 

Baby - I'm keeping my fx for you!! When will you test? Afm, I can't believe I'm 8 weeks either, time is FLYING! I actually had another ultrasound today and everything was perfect and as it should be. The baby is measuring at 8 weeks and 1 day and we saw it's little heartbeat going strong at 171 bpm! :happydance: 

Stayhopeful - I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't o hun :hugs: :hugs: I wish there was some magic way to make bodies work the way they're supposed to.

Bunny - have fun with your iPhone5!! I have the 4s and love it! I hope you O soon! :)

Krissie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :happydance: :flower: 

Aein - how are you feeling now?

SweetMel - I see from your ticker that you're down 18lbs now - that's AWESOME! :thumbup: Good job!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Aein

Welcome Fallen, from last 3 months Metformin is also very good with me, no side effect nuthing
i started 500mg daily for 4 days after that 1000mg twice daily, 

JL, i'm good so far, observed no bleed or spot from yesterday night till now morning 11am
let see, may be the oral tablets work and control Progesterone level

i will wait till 31 March, aftertht will do a home test also if no AF before


----------



## optimistic13

Fallen8905 said:


> the doctor has told me to start just taking one tablet a day to get used them. whens best to take them morning or night as i dont want it affecting my job
> 
> thanks

Hi fallen, ive been on metformin 1500mg for 2 yrs.
They started me on 500, then every week upped it til full strength..I take it with breakfast,lunch,dinner. Always with food.
I wouldn't say I've had an easy time on but its worked wonders I've lost 35lb still got about that to go to get bmi to 29 for iui/ivf.
My cycle is reg 33-35 days, and ovulation. It has given me some nasty side affects, but you learn quickly what affects you, the tablet breaks down fat, so eg fish and chip night might end in a very quick trip to the loo. 
But guess we are all different.
It's affected my appetite quite considerably.. but been worth it .
I have Pcos, been ttc for 3yrs, got Hsg in a month... 
Good luck Xx 
Try and persevere ..


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, happy birthday!!! Hope you get a chance to relax!!! 

JL, so glad to hear your u/s was good! Thats so exciting :) what are you hoping for, boy or girl? I'm going to test next week I think. AF isnt due til next Thursday so I have a week before then, & idk. I guess I am having some symptoms, but its all happened before so I'm not holding my breath lol. My cm has been different this month, but that could mean anything! Plus I've been having mild pms for a few days now, so I guess we'll see!


----------



## Aein

after 1pm i again felt light bleed started, its ON and OFF i observed in night stopped and ins morning after sime hours start again ... really pissed off 

making my mind to spend 3 more days with medicine let see where it goes on 6th day afterthat i try to do home test in next week :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

iPhone is great! I'm such a big kid! Can't stop playing with it :haha: 

Thank ladies, hope i O soon or even better if I have already O'd! Wishful thinking eh? :haha:

JL - 8 weeks already! Can't believe how quick that's went! Glad everything is okay :)

Fallen- I'm on 3x a day and take one with each meal but I'm lucky and don't have tummy troubles


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi I only took one tablet today and I have never had sweet tooth before but omg I have today!!!! And I am sooooo tired like being falling asleep since 6pm!


----------



## Aein

Fallen, your chart looks so weird and i felt its very low going, have you go through Follicular scan, Ovulation confirmation with test??


----------



## Fallen8905

I have just had bloods, ultrasound and external scan.


----------



## Aein

Good, so you used OPK for ovulation time or what? may be your Dr at later stage go through your follicular scan

and yes try to take Metformin with meal like in breakfast with juice etc, so may be you wont feel any side effect


----------



## Fallen8905

Yes I use opks but have never got a positive :(


----------



## Aein

be hopeful, once your cycle regulated with Met, you will automatically fstart feeling change
good luck dear


----------



## dbluett

Looks like the metformin is helping with the gonal f. Had an ultrasound today and had 7 measursable follicels. Not just worried that I might over stimulate.


----------



## Aein

awww thts good dbluett, so what your Dr is recommending??


----------



## dbluett

Aein said:


> awww thts good dbluett, so what your Dr is recommending??

They ususally call late afternoon with bloodwork results, so I won't know anything until then.


----------



## Aein

mature folli's itself a good sign, lets see where you move in future
but hopeful for a positive way so soon


----------



## StayHopeful

Exciting news about your baby's heartbeat, JL!


----------



## Aein

Hello all,

how are you all doing??

JL, please show us also the scan when you see baby, good luck dear <3

Bunny, wt are you upto, April is coming, so near your appointmen, good luck <3 

Krissie, plannin for TTC in April or not?

Baby, what CD you are... any update about test?

missing Laureb, wish she is fine with TTC journey


----------



## Aein

Stay, why are you sad??

i wish to upload pic of my pad with blood stuff, but unable to do, dun know wts the matter
just wanna show here on threads may be someone let me know whats all this about :/


----------



## Aein

Cd23 and DPO13 is about to start, dun know should i go for test in coming days or not?
totally freak out with this thing brownish ON OFF bleed, its 5th day passed :/ :cry:


----------



## babyjla

Dbluett, any update on the bloodwork?

Aein, I'm currently on CD29. I havent tested yet, if I do I'm going to atleast wait til Tuesday or Wednesday since AF is due Thursday. As for your spotting, I have that sometimes before AF comes. Not sure if thats whats going on with you, but it usually happens to me.

Afm I feel totally normal besides a few things. I'm on CD29 today. My cervix is swollen, which may have happened in the past but not I'm not sure. I dont recall it being swollen before. It usually feels like its the size of a pencil, but the past few days its felt about the size of my thumb. I've been having slight pms cramps/backache off & on but it doesnt feel like its as strong as if AF was actually coming. Which could be because I'm still nearly a week before AF is actually due. I had some brown cm on CD25&26, & had some pinkish cm yesterday (CD28). I think yesterdays spotty cm was due to rough bd'ing the night before. I think it aggitated my cervix & caused the slight bleeding. Yesterday & today I've had an increase in milky/lotiony cm, & today it had a yellowish tint to it. It freaked me out a little until I googled it & it seems totally normal. Other than that I've felt normal. I have a headache now, & a pulled muscle in my back but thats not related to ttc :haha: I'll probably test next week if I get more 'symptoms' or if AF doesnt show.


----------



## krissie328

Aein- hubby and I are not planning to ttc for a couple more months. Probably my first cycle after June 1st.


----------



## StayHopeful

Akin, just frustrated that Metformin isn't working right for me. I was hopeful we wouldn't need IVF.


----------



## StayHopeful

*aein


----------



## SweetMel

baby, what did google say about your swollen cervix?


----------



## Aein

Swetmel, see you guys tried your best to get it natural, may be God wants; t through some other way , hu
so just be positive and walk on the journey as you guys planning, thumbs up for you

good luck <3


----------



## babyjla

SweetMel, I really couldnt find much on a swollen cervix. Some sites said it could be due to pregnancy, some sites said it could be a sign of AF coming, & some sites said it happens naturally throughout some women's cycles. :shrug: So I'm just going to wait it out & see. I tried to check it this morning but with my muscle being pulled & it being so high, I couldnt really feel it too well. So I'm not sure if its still swollen or not. But I did have a ton of sticky, clumpy brownish yellow-y tinted cm. So we'll see :shrug:


----------



## Aein

Baby, this thing is really frustrating, if this bleed, spotting is for good cause but if no good thing so why this happen to body, we should asked Dr about...


----------



## SweetMel

That's so weird baby. Do you think hubbs was a little too rough? :haha: I haven't heard of the cervix doing that.


----------



## babyjla

Aein, I think mine is just normal for me. I mean it happens for 2-3 days before I get AF every time. 

SweetMel, I'm not sure :shrug: It was swollen like that before we dtd Wednesday night which was when he was very rough. I'm sure it didnt help lol. It doesnt hurt, its just bigger than normal :wacko:


----------



## Aein

yea baby, but for me its unusual its 6th day at end whole day no spotting no tiny bleed, some hour before i felt 2 spotts , thats it for whole day... may be medicine worked out, tomorrow is last day for progesterone

i'm thinking to test on 1 April one week before AF date probably


----------



## Aein

mind is playing game YES or NO ... do a test YES ... NO .... YES ..... NO .... :s


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck baby! I hope its a pregnancy symptom!!

Aein, I'd say test but then again I always say that :haha:


----------



## Aein

hahaha good Bunn
by the way when you are going to visit Dr?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

April 18th - two weeks this Thursday :) Not sure what to say to her, I dont really want clomid or a anything to make me ovulate to just get pregnant, I want my body to be able to ovulate on it's own and sort out the real problem before getting pregnant. I want to get pregnant naturally. I hope that makes sense :dohh:

On cd 34 just now and will be cd 50 two days before seeing her and last cycle was 50 days so heres hoping! I could maybe ask for my dose to be put up? I dont know what else she can do :(


----------



## Aein

Yes bunny, might your dosage be up, and its good you try to be preggo naturally at least for 6 months
but make sure your body start working with Oing and i,e. because of Metformin i'm sure

good luck dear <3


----------



## babyjla

Thanks Bunny, I hope so too but who knows :shrug: As for your doc appt, explain what you want to your doc. I'm sure she'll understand & be able to help. :hugs:

Aein, doing a test can't hurt, can it? So I say TEST !!!!!!

AFM, CD31 with not a darn thing new to report. The yellow sticky/clumpy cm is off & on. For the most part I'm relatively dry with a few wet patches :haha: sounds like a weather forecast! Same slight/mild pms, not quite feeling like AF coming but could def be. AF is due around Thursday, so we'll see!


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, :test:


----------



## Aein

Thank you Ladies

today i also say DH, i think in my life i'm not gonna see any BFP .. better we stop TTC


----------



## dbluett

Okay, estrogen as of yesterday was 1297. Went in for another ultra sound this morning and I : 18.4, 15.9, 16.4, 18.6,16.7 and (2) 12. They said they would like me to have 3 that are 18. Guess another ultra sound tomorrow. Hoping to be able to trigger tomorrow.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, I really do have my FXd for you that you get a healthy baby. :baby: I wish there was some kind of super food we could all eat that would help with our problems. Don't quit. Be strong. How old are you? I'm 36 but I hope I still have several years left to ttc. Mom was 45 when she had me. It blows my mind when I think about it, but I was a surprise. :dohh:

Definitely :dust: to everyone. I think we all need a good dusting today.


----------



## Aein

dblet, woow your folly count is very very good, you have already 2 18plus and m sure definitely 16 one will cross 18. too, good luck and fx'd for you

Swetmel, yea may be some miracle food, i will be 32 in coming November, but problem is i'm standing in a diff phase od life have to see my in-laws too, my DH too, we are here in Saudi Arab, family is in Pakistan... 

i'm also on visit visa, 4 months left for expiry, what if i got bfp at end of 3 month or start of 4th month, can i travel in this condition, what if i travel and got MC .. i cant not afford this really :( 

let see had an appointment with dr on 6 if Af not came, and AF showed so CD2 will visit Dr ... 
i am totally with questions why i got tiny spotting/bleeding after ovulation for whole week??

even its second day no spotting bleeding on pad but when i wipe myself i feel brownish mucus :(


----------



## SweetMel

Dbluett, I'm not familiar with iui, but I'm picking up little bits of information here on BnB. There are a lot of ladies trying it. I agree with Aein. Your follicle sizes sound good. When do they plan on doing the procedure? Tomorrow? 

Aein, I don't know why you would spot like that. :shrug: do you think it is too much estrogen and not enough progesterone? But you're taking progesterone. I don't know. Will you for sure have to move in a few months?


----------



## Aein

i talked with my elder cousin, she is a Dr residing in USA... she told me must be estrogen level rised ir Progesterone goes low

although i had taken progesterone for 2 days, third day morning i start feeling spotting... whole week just end, but Dr change Medicine, before i was using with Vagina, after bleed i started another one orally for 6 days

yes dear for sure i have to go back in mid of August my tickets are also confirmed, dun know what i do ...
let see where dr appointment goes aftertht i discuss with DH


----------



## SweetMel

:hugs::friends:


----------



## dbluett

Cycle has been canceled. Dr says I have too many follicles.


----------



## SweetMel

Too many follicles?!? WTH? What do you do?


----------



## dbluett

SweetMel said:


> Too many follicles?!? WTH? What do you do?

Dr is afraid if I trigger that we could have more then two to three release. It sucks, but what can you do


----------



## SweetMel

Are you suppose to not :sex: either? What if you do o and you :sex: is there a higher chance of multiples?


----------



## Aein

dbluett, why are you guys dont feel happy if concieve with multiples?
i think you dont stop Oing indeed and rest leave on God, he kniws wgats better for you, good luck


----------



## dbluett

He suggested that we dont :sex:, but since i generally don't ovulate on my own, im not too concerned. We would be fine with twins, but really don't want anything more then that. I guess we will see what happens!


----------



## Aein

got it dear, but if mhself on your placd i keep BDing who knws i Ovulate, good luck <3


----------



## Fallen8905

7 dpo faint pos?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aein

its too much light on strip, but i can see another line, very faint... wooow good luck dear <3
any symptoms you are feeling?


----------



## Fallen8905

Another one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Aein

Good luck dear, Fx'd for you <3


----------



## JL1363

Fallen - I think I can see a second line there!! I hope this is it for you!!! 7dpo is pretty early, maybe try using a frer (if you haven't already) to see if that gives you a clearer line. :dust: and GL to you!!!

Aein - how are you feeling now? Are you still spotting? Did you decide to test?!? I'm with the other ladies and say :test: When do you see your doc again?

dbluett - sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle :( :hugs: Will your doc change your protocol for next cycle to reduce the chance of it happening again?

Baby - how are you feeling? Have you tested yet?!? I really hope the :witch: stays away!!!

SweetMel - how are you feeling? Do you think you've o'ed yet?


----------



## Aein

Jl, how are you feeling, hows baby? how was Easter??

well 2 days before i dun feel anything on Pad but when i wipe my finger get it
yesterday also and tdy aft also, its brownish mucus nt bleed thts why worrying first time m feeling this

appointment on 6th April and if AF showed before so will visit early


----------



## babyjla

Fallen, I cant see another line but I'm also on my phone & not the computer. Fx'd its a true BFP! I agree with JL, try a FRER & see if it gets a better line!

JL, I'm doing ok. I just have been bloated lately. My jeans feel snug, but I still havent been having real strong pms like I usually do so close to AF. So that means either I'm possibly preggo (please please please please!) OR, maybe AF isnt going to come after 35 days like it had been :shrug: I dont feel really any different. I feel normal, the same, just bloated.


----------



## Fallen8905

Aein said:


> its too much light on strip, but i can see another line, very faint... wooow good luck dear <3
> any symptoms you are feeling?

I hope it gets darker that was a first response test and came up in about 3-4 mins with my second wee of the day! 

I have had cramps, sugar cravings, shooting pains in right leg, feeling sick,
Bleeding gums, very sleepy, and gassy


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I think I see something fallen! Fingers crossed :D

Seeing a test makes me want to poas :dohh:

Good like baby and aein, i hope af stays away!!


----------



## Aein

Fallen prays are with you dear, i hope this is your month <3

awwww thank you Bunny, but seriously i'm not too much positive, still i dun recognize why this brownish mucus everyday :/ rest had an appointment on 6th April let see where it ends  

Baby, wish you good luck dear, desperately waiting to see your BFP, i m praying witch stay away from you, huh <3


----------



## JL1363

Aein - the baby seems to be doing well and my symptoms aren't too bad (I've got a bit more nausea than last week but still not too bad). Truthfully, the most prominent symptom other than the extreme tiredness is how weepy I am lol. I find myself getting teary at ads on the radio :haha: Hopefully the spotting stays away for your and you get good news at your doc appt!! :)

Baby - :test: :test: :test: lol I'm keep my fx crossed for you!!!

Fallen - keep us in loop for when you retest!! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## SweetMel

Fallen, I hope this is your bfp :happydance:

Aein, and baby, you girls need to poas.

I'm waiting to o. I'm getting some ewcm, but not as much as I would like. I hope I o on time this cycle instead of late like last time. I feel a lot of pressure especially on the right side. It might help if I can keep from stressing out. :wacko:


----------



## Aein

Swetmel, it feels you are about to O from right Ovary, good luck with Oing


----------



## Aein

JL, good luck things are under control, wishing you rest months happy and healthy, <3


----------



## Aein

Ladies,

this is what m observing from last 5 days, brownish mucus, but not on Pad when i wipe i feel on finger, and tdy i feel after this some watery also :cry:

anybody can figureout , whats going on?? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130403_145622.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyjla

JL, so glad to hear everything is going great with the baby! :hugs: congrats again!! 

Aein, to me it just looks like pre-menstrual spotting :shrug: Maybe the doc can help when you go. 

Afm, still no AF. I'm on CD34, still feel bloated. Havent had really any cramping or pms for a few days. :shrug: no pre af spotting. So, I think I'm going to test in the morning. Can't hurt anything lol


----------



## Aein

Good luck with the test baby, awaiting for good news yaaaaaay, <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck baby!! :D

I've just ordered 5 tests off ebay :dohh: Going to resist using them, its good to have them there in the cupboard just in case :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- It is good to hear things are going well JL. 

Aein- I wish I could be more help, but I agree with baby. I hope the doctor can give you more insight. 

Baby- I am excited for you to test. I hope this is your month!!!!!!

Afm, I am just going along. I am getting a pre af break out so I am sure she is on her way. I am also really focused on finishing my written and oral finals so I am really stressed. I am hoping after the 12th when my writtens are done I can relax a bit more. 

I enjoy reading all of your lovely updates every day. :)


----------



## Aein

Yea Krissie i do agree with babh and you, rest Dr appt will clear everything 
i am worried just i feel all this first time in my life, 

one of my neighbour from India, she said your body is Oing now thats why you are feeling these chnages, may be she is also right


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies, hopefully I can log on in the morning & give good news. :shrug: guess we'll see!


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies can I join! I was just diagnosed with PCOS today after 2 years of TTC and 2 miscarriages. My Dr. is putting me on Metformin and I'm getting an HSG the day after tomorrow and we'll see how things go with the Metformin protocol. Any insight you ladies might have would be very helpful :) 

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies! <3


----------



## babyjla

Welcome Markswife10. What mg are you 
Going to be taking?


----------



## markswife10

They haven't told me yet. She had my blood taken to check my liver function before RX'ing it, so I'm waiting on her RX. 

And thanks for the welcome :) <3


----------



## babyjla

Ohh okay! Well, everyone responds differently to the Met. Some women get a rough tummy from it, some its not so bad. I had a hard time with it for the first month or so, but now I dont. The only thing I've found that upsets my tummy is grape juice :haha: not sure why but it goes straight through me!


----------



## Aein

Welcome Markwife

good luck with HCD and Metformin <3 

'm taking 1000mg twice daily from last 4 months, no side effect nuthing and goof tht my body is regulating..


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hello markswife! I'm on 1500mg for nearly 6 months now and I'm slowly regulating. No side effects :) good luck with your journey!


----------



## babyjla

Test this morning was BFN. Blahhh. :(


----------



## Aein

aww hugs you baby, dun feel sad may be its too early, i hope Witch not come to you <3

its weekend here, we will go outside in evening 
i really wish to spend some time in relaxation, dun know why m behaving very aggressively with DH
is it medicines effect or sumthing else :/ 
1 more day left to visit Dr let see, i try to see any pharmacy in Mall and buy test strips too, wish to do test tomorrow morning


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm sorry baby :( I took a test this afternoon and was negative too, never gets easier does it? I could see where the line was meant to be and I want it to be lovely pink line :( your not out yet though! :)

Aein, it's always nice to just relax on your own. I've just been driving around aimlessly today which I find relaxing, me and the other half aren't getting on so well :(


----------



## Aein

Bunny, sorry for BFN ... keep hopes up, hugsss

yes you are right dear, i agree with you
but i felt all day alone at home, no other activity, no work
may be this thing effecting me :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I have this week off work and at times I feel lonely and bored too :/ I do try and enjoy it though and spend time on myself and do things that make me happy :)


----------



## Aein

Thats good na, and my activity to spend all day alone at home, doing home work, making dinner , net surfing, online talk with my sister or nieces, waiting for hubby back to home .... waiting for weejend so go outside with DH

i asked DH let me take some classes but he us laughing on me :(


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Its always better to do something on your own like a hobby or something, something you really enjoy and can look forward to :) Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies. I'm just down because of the double whammy. Whammy #1 is the BFN of course. Whammy #2 would be the wonderful fact that AF obviously isnt regulating because today is CD35, when I should get AF if I was regulating. :/ :shrug: I just want to give up sometimes, but I dont want to at the same time.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I see what you mean baby :( maybe a bfp just isnt showing up yet or maybe af is only a day or so away :)


----------



## Aein

Baby, i think within some days your question will cleae, good wishes with you

Bunny, yes i do cooking as hobby, asked DH to buy me microwave so i start doing baking
beside this i do poetry, its long time i havent wrote anything my elder sis also asked me to start again in free time
i'm not into clothes stiching but i'm also thinking should i start this too, lolz lots of things to do


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I LOVE cooking too! I really enjoy it and find it quite relaxing and worthwhile :)


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi girlies how are we all? Ive just got back from work started at 7am.

felt soo sick! from 7 am til 10 am. I literally thought i would be sick if i spoke to my customers! 'As I was talking to them i thought 'Im going to be sick in your face in a minute'

I then started to feel hungry!


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry baby. I was really hoping for some happy news this morning. 

I understand wanting to give up. I think sometimes that is why we keep pushing ttc off longer and longer. It is just easier saying we aren't trying then actually trying and always seeing bfn. 

Aein- I always love this time of year because I can start focusing on my garden. I am currently building a system for my strawberries.


----------



## markswife10

Thank you for the welcome and insight ladies! <3 I don't need AF regulation (I get it regularly every month and get positive OPK's and thermal shift every month), but I guess my hormones are all out of whack so they are trying to get that back where it needs to be (she said my blood work from checking my hormones shows classic PCOS). I'm hoping it helps! 

sorry about the BFN's :( I hope it is just too early <3


----------



## Aein

Bunny, let me know what best you cook? you are all from Western region so i love to learn some from you Ladies, and let me know any Eastern dishes you tried or not? 

woow Krissie thats cool na i love to ate Strawberries

i love Gardening too, but here we living on second story floor so cant do more but moneyplant i have indoor and also outdoor beside my door also


----------



## Aein

Fallen, take care of yourseld Lady and do some rest, rest is best <3

Markswife, true so your hormones need to be regulate, hopeful wirhin 1-2 months you will felt some change , good luck

Well, i just back from outside did shopping, DH gifted me a very delicate silver set, will show you Ladies later, plus i buy new abaya head scarfs, Colorful Nail paints and lots of choclates , feeling bit relax this time

i felt myself very tired even have to buy grocery for the week but i said DH m feeling tired go back home :( 
we found one pharmacy but preggo strips were out of stock, ehh .. DH saying now just 1 day wait so just be relax and Dr will do test... Okkkk let see


----------



## markswife10

Aein said:


> Fallen, take care of yourseld Lady and do some rest, rest is best <3
> 
> Markswife, true so your hormones need to be regulate, hopeful wirhin 1-2 months you will felt some change , good luck
> 
> Well, i just back from outside did shopping, DH gifted me a very delicate silver set, will show you Ladies later, plus i buy new abaya head scarfs, Colorful Nail paints and lots of choclates , feeling bit relax this time
> 
> i felt myself very tired even have to buy grocery for the week but i said DH m feeling tired go back home :(
> we found one pharmacy but preggo strips were out of stock, ehh .. DH saying now just 1 day wait so just be relax and Dr will do test... Okkkk let see

Thank you <3 I hope so! :) 
Glad you got some fun shopping time in <3 Sounds like fun! Good luck at the Dr.! I hope you get great news!


----------



## Aein

Thanks Markswife, i am just concerned with this tiny spotting still going on from 7DPO first time in my mensis life ... 

from last three days it looks as dry stretchy, ehhh 
i hope if my hormones are up down this time, Dr give some solution to it, else i am also planning to visit another Dr in town for taking second opinion too


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: bunny and babyj!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Why do I keep peeing on sticks :dohh: Keep thinking I see something, I understand line eye now!!

Aein, I love cooking chinese, although only manage simple dishes as I never have time to try something new and the other half hates waiting for food to cook :haha:


----------



## Aein

woow Bunny, chines is also my favourite corner too

how do you make Chinese Salad?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Is it like a chinese stir fry? I make them all the time, but change the meat, sauce and veggies so the other half doesnt get bored of it :haha:


----------



## Aein

awww stir fry is also another part

i use fruits or veggies cut them, add little vinegar black papper, salt, mayonese mix it well some cream also ... and enjoy eating


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I could eat stir fries all day! Love putting water chestnuts or bean sprouts in them :)

Just read that apparently green handled tests can often give false positives, have any ladies here used them? I'm using them just now and keep thinking I see something but gutted now as I read old threads and lots of people say they've had false positives :(


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, I dont think I've ever even seen a green handled test. :shrug: I am using dollar store cheapies, & I guess if no AF in a week I'll try a FRER. Idk what else to do. I dont want to take Provera for sure, it makes my periods miserable!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I'm aware theres two green handled ones, ones that are plain green and my ones which are green and hcg written on them, I got them off ebay. I usually have the blue ones but they often have an indent where the test line should be and I hate that :haha:

Best to wait baby, cos a bfp may turn up and if not hopefuly af will. Are you having any symptoms of af arriving?


----------



## babyjla

Ohh okay. Nope, no AF symptoms at all. I had some bloating for a few days but today I feel okay. I had light cramps for a few days about a week & a half ago. I had brown cm/spotting around 6dpo? That lasted 2 days. I mean everythin looked good this cycle but that bfn bummed me.


----------



## babyjla

Ohh okay. Nope, no AF symptoms at all. I had some bloating for a few days but today I feel okay. I had light cramps for a few days about a week & a half ago. I had brown cm/spotting around 6dpo? That lasted 2 days. I mean everythin looked good this cycle but that bfn bummed me.


----------



## babyjla

Sorry, not sure why that posted twice :shrug:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

They sound like good signs to me! Most people don't get there bfp til later on so your definitely not out yet :)


----------



## Aein

Baby, yes sometimes blood results are accurate and sometimes when we test its early which we dun knis, thumbs up for you dear, hoping to hear a good news.., yaaaay <3

tomorrow is my appt date also, let see what Dr going to diagnosed new, ehhh


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck for tomorrow Aein, I hope it goes the way you want :) 

Keep looking at the tests I did and convincing myself there's something there! Getting really annoyed with myself now :haha: even put a torch behind it to see it better.. I am not normal! :haha:


----------



## Aein

haha bunny, you are absolutely normal dear, no problem yaar (friend) its our roght to do behave like this, o come on <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I haven't put the test down for ages! I walk around with it holdin it up against windows :haha: think it's a bad evap though :(


----------



## Aein

awww Bunny, lets pray together God change our destiny of TTC towards an end Aameen


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Would be nice if it was a bfp. Keep dreaming about that moment :) but everyone's time will come!


----------



## Aein

Yes Bunny thd time definitely will come, thumbs up <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I was having a wee looks through the bfp announcements :blush: and found this thread of a lady who used two types of tests, and what a difference!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1808015-10dpo-bfp.html


----------



## krissie328

Oh bunny... I have done that a couple times. I swear the last couple months I have had lines. I tested a few days ago and swear there was something there. Since then I have taken my test strips out of the bathroom to avoid the temptation. I am currently on cd 39. My last cycle was 51 days with 3 days midcycle of weird spotting. 

It will be our day someday. But in the interim it is difficult to deal with the constant pain and disappointment. 

:hugs:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

My last cycle was 50 days so I feel your pain :hugs: 

I really hope I am Oing and have a chance of a bfp. I just know I'm going to test tomorrow :dohh: and end up ordering more tests off ebay! There is a light line on the test, I'm sure there is but I'm also sure it's an evap but it's nice to pretend it's not :haha:


----------



## JL1363

Bunny I REALLY hope this is it for you!!! Can you take a pic of the test and post it? I used ic's when I first got my bfp, but mine were purple handled tests with 'hcg' written on them. I don't know if that makes a difference or not but I also got mine off ebay. GL and :dust: to you, I'm keeping my fx!!!! <3


----------



## SweetMel

I hate hpts. It has gotten to the point that no matter what one says, I don't believe it. This is a hpt from last month. I can almost see the outline of a plus sign. I had to take the test apart to get a better look, but it was a store brand test from Walgreens. There should have been a minus sign next to the control line. The little line on the left doesn't mean anything and had I not taken the test apart, it would have been hidden under the plastic. Bad brand! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Camera(0) (4) (1).jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SweetMel

I hope you girls get your :bfp:s soon. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks JL! I will post pics when I get to the laptop. I don't believe them though cos there sooo faint :(

Mel - I don't believe them either :( I done a test this morning and got a faint line again but I'm not sure about it, gut instinct tells me it's not true and my gut is always right! : haha:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, it should be a BFP dear just wait and watch... try to do another test next day and feel diff alsi
good luck dear <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks Aein, I dont feel pregnant and I'm not even attached to the idea of being pregnant which is good if it turns out to be wrong. When people get pregnant I always assumed you'd just know, if you get what I mean :haha: I've took 3 tests over 3 days and there still really faint, also the control line isnt as dark as other tests I've took. Think I'm going to have to order a whole load of different tests off ebay soon :haha:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, every women has its own body language, not necessary we got symptoms, on another threas i read a lady got bfo she was always full with symtoms but this time she got nuthing ...

so just hopeful and keep praying, c i also not test, i dun say i have some symptoms but let see where test ends tdy evening

Fx'd for you Bunny and Baby <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

The picture I want to upload is too big :( anyone know a way round this? :(


----------



## Aein

How you are using it, on phone or Computer?

if via phone so goto applications and see any picture editing software, installed it, resize or crop and save again

if computer, open in paint brush, and resize it


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Never thought of that Aein, thanks! I've tried photobucket, will give it a shot first.

I've took loaaddss of photos of my tests but this one (if it uploads) is this mornings and I had to slightly teak it so I would look less crazy :blush: I swear in real life its easier to see :haha:

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w426/cfdxo/IMG_0654-001_zpsb686ab69.jpg


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Ps sorry for the bad quality, I love my iPhone but the camera is rubbish!


----------



## Aein

its very faint but clearly showing Bunny, i will say just keep positive, do some more test too
which CD you are? and when you AF is due?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Its a wee bit darker in real life but not by much, would still class it as very faint and probably an evap. I'm cd 40 today with af due Friday 12th if my cycle is the same as last time


----------



## Aein

Good luck Bunny, wait till Friday and if one day up , do test again ... fx"d for you dear <3


----------



## Aein

DH goes to office and he said we dun visit Dr tdy, just wait some days if no AF so we will go
what i do, Dr said to come on 6 ... m speechless 
sometimes he says i dun take medicine its enough, sumtimes this its making me crazy

i said to him m just stopping all medications, i dun need them, i dun need baby thats it and say your mother also :(


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Yeah, think I'll wait a couple of days before testing again.This picture is the earlier tests (tweaked to the max :haha:) faint lines too, think todays is a tiny bit darker or easier to see but I think I've got a bad batch and have 3 evaps.

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w426/cfdxo/IMG_0648-001_zps393ff390.jpg


----------



## Aein

Bunnh, Bunny, Bunny ... there's something fishy fishy... yuhooooo 
m praying for you dear, good luck


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein :hugs: Please don't give up. Do what you want to do not what your other half thinks, we know our bodies best. Some men (including mine!) don't like to talk about our situations much and think there helping but there not. They could be afraid because at the end of the day they can't do anything to help and are not educated as much as we are. I know I sit and google about PCOS and am pretty much an expert now haha:) whereas the other half hasn't got a clue and it tooks me ages to drill into him that I can't eat rice now! Not letting me eat rice and pasta is as much as he can help and the only way he feels he can help. They tend to feel hopeless.

Do what your head and hearts says :)


----------



## Aein

Thank you Bunny <3

we nt goto Dr tdy, just thought ok wait 2 or 3 days more if no AF so will go, its 30th CD and 21DPO here
even i dun have strip at home for test, ok wait for two days more 

tdy one of DH friend's wife call me and when i let her know abt spotting, she said she also this type of spotting and tiny bleed when she concieved... she got preggo same month of her marriage and now 5th month going on, good luck for her


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It sounds promising that af hasn't turned up :D are you going to wait til the doctor can do a test or will you do a hpt at home first? Do you know when you O'd exactly?

Fingers crossed :D!!!


----------



## Aein

yes Bunny, i go through scan at CD11 and its confirmed Oing same day ... even my BBT also showed Oing lines same day morning when i go for scan 

dun have any strip at home right now and DH saying dont test at home if BFn so you get depressed :/ 

so i will wait for two or three days more and go for blood test


----------



## Bunny_Boo

You should go as soon as possible, it will definitely show up by now I'd think :) It's also best to know what's going on in your body. When was af due?


----------



## Aein

aww my left hand palm just burn :(


----------



## Aein

Bunny_Boo said:


> You should go as soon as possible, it will definitely show up by now I'd think :) It's also best to know what's going on in your body. When was af due?

it should be showed up before today evening, this is what i am calculating
but God knows may be this time its late :wacko: i'm sure wihtin 2 days it will be clear

we all are in a queue Bunny, U Me and baby.. lets hope and pray finger crossed for us :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Yes fingers crossed for all of us :D

Now to convince myself not to test tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## markswife10

Bunny I see something! Are you only using the green handled strips? because, if you are, Just so you know it took FOREVER to get a dark line on those (I had the same exact ones) when I used them in July when I did get pregnant. They are not sensitive AT ALL. Like the lines were still barely distinguishable when I had obvious dark lines on FRER and positive digital tests. Fx'd for you!

Also, I never got a false positive on those. Only a real one, but I only used them for one month. They did go from completely stark white negative to positive though.


----------



## markswife10

Good luck Aein!!!


----------



## markswife10

AFM, I had my HSG yesterday. All went well with that! I was told it was a "textbook HSG" :) Tubes are clear and good to go! 

I also started my Metformin yesterday. 1000 mg a day. So far so good and no symptoms. How did you girls adjust to it? Did you get any tummy trouble symptoms when you started taking it?


----------



## Aein

Good luck markswife, i didnt got any bad symptom with Met, it is quitely friendly with me

hope so same behave with you also <3


----------



## markswife10

Aein said:


> Good luck markswife, i didnt got any bad symptom with Met, it is quitely friendly with me
> 
> hope so same behave with you also <3

Thanks! Good to know! So far so good and I've taken 3 doses between yesterday and today :)


----------



## Aein

yes and keep in mind to take with meal, like i take one in morning so i do breakfast and take it, same in night after dinner i take it :)


----------



## markswife10

Aein said:


> yes and keep in mind to take with meal, like i take one in morning so i do breakfast and take it, same in night after dinner i take it :)

Thanks for the tip! That's what I have been doing so hopefully that's why I haven't had issues yet :)


----------



## Aein

Yaaay goody good, i know some friends here get little issue also, may be later on they see post and reply
but overall none of them having any serious issue

so do you also note BBT charting?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thank you so much markswife! That info is soooo helpful! :D I might buy a few different tests and see if anything comes up with them! Been sitting tweaking pics that I have.. :dohh: Sick of looking at them! :haha:

Good luck with met, I'm on 1500mg and haven't had a problem but I know it's common to get a bit of an upset tummy and like Aein said, if you take it with meals it can help a lot :D Hope met works well for you!


----------



## markswife10

Aein, I do BBT charting also, although I have been restricting it to only around O time for the last while. I Ovulate every month, so once I pinpoint ovulation I quit taking my temp for the month. I find it helps keep me from obsessing so much during the 2WW. lol! 

Bunny, you are very welcome! I had no idea how unsensitive they were until I used them when I was pregnant and it took them FOREVER to get dark! lol! Dumb tests! I've had better luck with Wondfo (the pink handled that say HCG all over them), FRER, and Answer. The white cassette dollar store tests (not sure if you have anything like that there) aren't bad either (although still not as sensitive as FRER and Answer). Never use the purple dollar store cassette tests/walmart tests (if you have them there) though. I've had bad pink evaps on those (almost consider them false positives because they were nice and pink and close to the time limit, I was definitely not pregnant at the time). Good luck!

And thanks! I hope Metformin works well for me too! :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I know I said I wouldn't test for a couple of days :dohh:

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w426/cfdxo/IMG_0660_zps88a9df39.jpg


Not tweaked at all, do you see it? Sorry for pestering everyone!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sounds silly but it's easier to see on my computer than that pic there cos that pic is massive :blush: I'm not going crazy, promise!


----------



## Aein

Yes Bunny i clearly see this, fingers and toes crossed for you, hugsssss

and see when you take pic off the flashlight from setting plus always take pic from an area where no other light coming, i hope this works


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Its definitely clearer than the other tests, I didn't have to squint to see it or tweak it. It's slightly darker in real life than the pic but not by much. Dont think I will be able to get a better picture, but hopefully it'll keep getting darker. Not sure when I can class it as a bfp, I'm still under the impression it's an evap :haha:


----------



## Aein

Bunny just hope for the best dear, wait till Friday and yes do more test in between, and i suggest call Dr for an appt for test also, till Fri


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Yeah you're right Aein, haven't mentioned anything to other half, don't want him getting his hopes up. Going to see a friend later and will show her and see what she thinks. Quite scared of buying a different brand of test in case these are just evaps and I don't want to see a bfn :( I have one green handled test left which I will probably do tomorrow morning :dohh: And if it's darker again I'll try a different brand and see what happens.


----------



## Aein

Bunny, good luck dear i'm sure its nt evap, if evap so wont show again and again, this is my perception and sumhow i believe its true...


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That is true, would be really bad luck to get 4 evaps! I hope your right!

How's everyone else? Been quite quiet!


----------



## Aein

yes dun know where other Ladies are, baby, katerz, JL, laurabe, new buddies ...
or may be we are more free this time Bunny, hahahaha


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - I can DEFINITELY see a line, and it looks like it's a pink one (meaning it's probably not an evap!!!) Fx this is it for you!! Keep us updated!! <3

Markswife - good luck with the met! I take 1500mg of immediate release and didn't really have any tummy troubles except during times when I was increasing my dose, and even then it only lasted about a day or two. Some of the ladies here saw results from taking it pretty quickly, but it took my body about 3 months on it before I started to really see some results (I ended up O'ing naturally on it for the first time in almost a year!). In the end, I took clomid as well to help with a stronger o, but I know I wouldn't have my bfp without the help of the met! GL!! :)


----------



## krissie328

Bunny I can definitely see a line in that picture. I hope this is your bfp.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies! Showed my friend and she agreed but it's very faint. So I went home and took my last test :dohh: Which in a way is good cos now I gotta order more and can't test until they arrive :haha:

One on the left is just now's one compared to this mornings. Slightly darker in real life. Just can't make my mind up on what I think? My friend said if I promise to wait til tomorrow she will bring me her "just in case" test over later :haha:

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w426/cfdxo/IMG_0672_zpsb1263280.jpg


----------



## Aein

i'm feeling On OFF cramping in left ovary :/ looks as i'm about to O


----------



## SweetMel

Bunny, your tests are looking good. Keep testing.


----------



## Fallen8905

i can see it bunny fx for you sorry i ahvent been on in a while i have been testing and keep thinking i see something. here is the link to my pics the most up to date ones done today are on last page https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1804837-update-now-13dpo.html

if i am pregnant it means metaformin never helped at all because i apparently ovd before i even started taking them


----------



## Aein

Fallen there's something promising for you... Good luck dear even your chart is going good


----------



## Aein

facing acute pain in right shouldr joint, dont know why and how this started :/

also i call DH and asked him to plan visit Dr tdy, let see tdy eveining or tomorrow


----------



## Bunny_Boo

In shock!

https://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w426/cfdxo/IMG_0676_zps896fb2f4.jpg


----------



## babyjla

OMG BUNNY CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: !!


----------



## Aein

given blood for HCG serum test :-x waiting for result %-):[email protected]


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Spent all day crying! Not sure why :haha: Absolutely petrified. Phoned the docs but they were not helpful! The receptionist was only half listening to me and was like you dont make an appt you just bring in a urine sample. So that's what I did and i had to right on the label what I was wanting tested but there wasn't a bit for it? So I just wrote it in a wee space I found. Anyway, I asked when I could get the results.. 7-10 days.. I was like what?? I just wanted a blood test cos my urine test is positive! Grrrr


----------



## Aein

Bunny, why they are not so helpful? and when is you appt? 
(lolz i edit it, before i had wrote Hopeful, lolzzzzz )

& yes i m just trying to calm myself, stop my tears, may be its my fate i dun blame anyone just myself if i cant be a mother, its all my fault


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: That is amazing!!!!!!!!!! :D :happydance:

Aein - :hugs: when will you get the results of your hCG test?


----------



## Aein

JL, its with me  

how are you feeling, when will you know gender of baby? what else going on with future plans?


----------



## markswife10

CONGRATS BUNNY!!!! I KNEW it! Those tests looked an awful lot like my earliest BFP in July <3 So happy for you! :)

AFM, definitely getting Metformin side effects. Been getting nausea, vomited twice, and have had the runs (TMI) off and on :( And on top of all of that I have a sinus infection or cold today :( Booo!


----------



## markswife10

Aein said:


> given blood for HCG serum test :-x waiting for result %-):[email protected]

FX'd!


----------



## markswife10

JL1363, thanks so much for the encouragement <3


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, sorry the doc office wasnt very helpful. Still super excited for youuuuu!

Aein, whats the results of the hcg test?

AFM, still no AF. I'm on CD38, & no pms. No signs of af coming, at all. :shrug: I DID have a few spots here or there today & yesterday. Its more like my cm is tinted, & it doesnt last all day. I still plan to retest if no AF in a few days. Thursday I'll be one week late. Fx'd something happens soon!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Bunny!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats bunny!!! So excited for you.


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Bunny. :happydance:


----------



## Aein

Markswife, bad you are not feeling good with Met, hoping you get rid of it soon

Bunny, wts update?? 

wt are you all ladies upto?? wts the progress


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies! Managed to get a phone appt with my doc this morning, she said I didn't need to take in a sample :dohh: Knew the receptionist was wrong!! He said not to worry about having pcos ad being pregnant, carrying out not eating too many carbs and to come off metformin but I'm not sure bout coming off it, he said he wasn't sure so will get back to me. Made a midwife appt for tomorrow at 10am so really excited but it doesnt feel real at all. Will need a dating scan cos I havn't had a period for over 40 day so could be further on like 6-7 weeks but I only think I'm 4-5. 

Baby - Fingers crossed baby!! I hope it's good news!! :D

Markswife - Sorry met is giving you awful side effects :hugs:

Aein - How are you gettin on? :)


----------



## Aein

woow exciting and good luck with appt Bunny, m very very happy for you this time and really i wish to hug you this time

Bunny, forget abt me this time , just think for yourself <3


----------



## Fallen8905

I know im out after getting apparent faint positives. I tested on clearblue today as af is due tomorrow and it said 'not pregnant' Gutted!!!!! 

So going to proper start on the metaformin now!


----------



## Aein

Good luck Fallen


----------



## AlyCon

Congrats bunny!!!! :)


----------



## Aein

Hey aly, after a long time saw your post, how are you doing dear wts update??


----------



## Fallen8905

Aein said:


> Good luck Fallen


Thanks I just done an opk for fun and i am still getting two lines!!:shrug:

any ideas?


----------



## Fallen8905

??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aein

aww with OPK i have zero knowledge Fallen, never used it 
but tell me if you are preggo, you wont be happy?


----------



## markswife10

Thansk Ladies. <3 Bunny, my OB wants me to stay on Met until 12 weeks pregnant because of the PCOS. You might want to look into that. She said it would help lower the risk of miscarriage, so I'm definitely doing it (especially with our losses). 

So, I think the side effects could have been either a bug or part bug. I have had awful sinus sickness yesterday and day before. Today I just feel drained of energy (like when getting over a bug) and my met hasn't given me nausea all day. Fx'd!


----------



## markswife10

Sorry about the BFN Fallen :( Good luck!


----------



## AlyCon

Aein said:


> Hey aly, after a long time saw your post, how are you doing dear wts update??

Not good! Missed taking my met for too long so now I'm having to start back at 1000mg. Will go up to 1500mg starting Sunday and do that for two months. Still no sign of AF so I'm hoping this will do the trick. If not my doctor will put me on birth control for three months


----------



## AlyCon

Any one here take evening primrose oil???


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - similar to markswife, my OB wants me to stay on the met until the end of my first trimester to help lower the risk of m/c. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!! <3 Congrats again!! :hugs: :flower:

Fallen - I'm sorry hun, I don't know much about opk's testing for bfp :shrugs: Sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Aein - I'm feeling ok, this week seems to be the hardest so far for the tiredness and nausea, but all in all, it's not too bad. I won't be able to tell the gender for another few months, but I can't wait until I'm able! I have another scan at the end of this month. How are you feeling hun? I'm sorry you're having a hard time :hugs: What did the doc day when you got your hcg tested? Are you gonna continue with the same protocol for next cycle? Try to stay postive, I really believe it'll happen for you :hugs: :hugs: I wish there was some magic way to get all bodies to work properly :hugs:

markswife - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Baby - GL with testing!!

AlyCon - I used evening primrose oil for a bit last year and it did give me really good ewcm, but I ended up stopping it because I was having a hard time pinpointing my o time, and they say you shouldn't take it after you o because it can cause uterine contractions. If you're like me and don't alway know when you o then I would recommend something like preseed instead - it'll make up for a lack of ewcm without the risks. GL!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello Ladies!!

It's been a while since i've been on here. I see a lot of BFP! Congrats ladies!! H&H 9 months to you :)

I have an GYN appointment on May 17, the day after my 6 year anniversary with my DH. 

I'm still taking 2000mg ER Metformin and waiting for my AF to come, i'm CD33 - not temping either. I'm about 12lbs away from my goal to my GYN happy, so I hope to reach it before my appointment!!! 

A lot of my friends are getting pregnant, so i'm a tad sad. I just crochet a beautiful baby blanket for my best friends wife, who is 30 weeks pregnant. I can't wait to present it at her baby shower. Her husband saw it, since he's one of my BFF and he loved it :) I can't wait for our turn to come to be pregnant. I've got my girls name picked out, just need a boys name  

Hope everyone is well and I'll try to keep up on here.


----------



## SweetMel

Hi girls. 

Good to hear from you hippie. Congratulations on the weight loss. 12 lbs to go is really good. 

My chart looks like I ovulated a few days ago. My temps have maintained an upward pattern. I had what seemed like a lot of cramping, and even now I have a feeling of pressure on my right side. I have a headache too. On the bright side, it should be a shorter cycle this month.


----------



## Aein

Hippie, welcome dear, and really good tht you lost your weight i am sure it gonna effect you in good way <3 

JL, i hope ans pray everything go smoothly with you, baby gender i think help one in doing future shopping, etc.. wt do you say? i dun know when i got preggo should i be able to know or no :/

JL, yea its hard time and now m trying to busy myself in some activity, problem is m all alone here, no one around us, nor i do outside alone without DH
Dr said dun worry for spoting/tiny bleed as its normal after ovulation sometimes, but if you are in trouble come after AF and we chk for ovarian cysts or ovarian cancer :/

she give me medicine if no AF in 4 days should take this, aftertht again Clomid .. and againa scan on CD11 ..... i really wish to visit another Dr but looks this coming cycle i have to go as it is :(


----------



## Aein

Sweet, i am sure the pain is Oing pain and may be your right ovary is releasing an egg, so good luck and keep BDing and yes your temp showing you Ovulated <3


----------



## Fallen8905

hi girlies af is due today or on the 15th if it comes on the 15th it mean my lp is 19 days.....is that okay could i still get pregnant when its that long? i took a test today and it was negetive so its just a waiting game!


----------



## Aein

Fallen, i've also this question in my mind, no AF here as well and as oer my scan on CD11 today LP is 23 days long... speechless wt will hapoen next, first time so long cycle after Oing :/


----------



## SweetMel

Fallen, I checked out your chart. It looks like you may have ovulated at the time FF says, but with your temps up and down like that in the first phase it makes it hard to tell. There is a definite temp shift however. Some ladies have longer lp. I think you can have a 16 day lp. In any case, your chart looks better this cycle than it did last cycle. 

Aein, don't feel dead. AND YOU ARE NOT ALONE. you have us to talk to. Before I joined this thread, I started reading it from the beginning. You were doing so much better then. My opinion is that you need to back up and do what you were doing before you got your cycles messed up.


----------



## Aein

Swetmel, i really dont know wt is messing up, even yest rced h for BDing just because i want AF naturally
last month 12 days spotting and ting bleed making me annoyed and dr saying if you thought you have cysts or ovarian cancer, just back visit aftermensis and dun take clomid

secondly she said we take clomid for three months so take it as before and come for scan at CD11 :(

what i do?? DH saying go as before with this cycle too but where is AF :(


----------



## SweetMel

I don't think you ovulated. I think you started to but then didn't. Are you taking progesterone now?


----------



## Aein

I've Ovulated on CD11, its confirmed in my scan same day, tht day BBT chart also showed Oing lines but later when i started Progesterone it just go away, but i've Ovulated 

its 10th day Progesterone stopped as Dr give it for six days when i was feeling light bleed / spotting


----------



## SweetMel

I just can't believe your temps would nose dive like that while on progesterone and then you didn't start AF when your prescription was done. That's confusing. Have they told you what your lab numbers are? For example did they do a CD21 progesterone test?


----------



## Fallen8905

Morning.

I had a dream that the witch had came and woke up convinced she was here. I checked and she isnt and took my temp which has shot up of you look at my chart. I am getting af pain so she should be here by the end of the day. Also done a ic and thats negetive!!


----------



## Aein

SweetMel said:


> I just can't believe your temps would nose dive like that while on progesterone and then you didn't start AF when your prescription was done. That's confusing. Have they told you what your lab numbers are? For example did they do a CD21 progesterone test?

m also surprised why this much temp low, wts going on with my body dun know and Dr dont asked me for any test for Progesterone :wacko:

its cd35 tdy no AF here... i wont take medicine which Dr precribed me to take if no AF
it looks my cycles which were quite normal before now behaving abnormal :growlmad:

even i'm requetsting DH to visit another just to take second opinion but he's not willing to go so its better i keep quite :sleep:


----------



## babyjla

Aein, sorry to hear you're having so much trouble with your cycles :hugs: Hopefully the witch shows soon, OR even better, you get a bfp!

Fallen, sorry to hear the witch is on her way. :hugs:

Bunny, how is everything???!

AFM, STILL no AF :( nothing. I'm going to test again in the morning, since that'll be roughly a week late for AF. My back has been sore the last few days, & I've noticed a little boob tenderness. Like when I was laying on my tummy last night they hurt which is unusual unless AF is either here or coming. Anyways, once I test if its still BFN I guess I'll take a few provera pills to get this cycle started. Or I may just wait & see when it comes... :shrug:


----------



## Aein

Good luck with test baby, fx'd for you dear <3


----------



## markswife10

Sorry about BFN fallen :(

Aein sorry your cycle is being crazy :(

Fx'd Babyjla! 

AFM, I changed to Metformin Extended Release. It was still making me very nauseated and pukey, so definitely needed to do something else. Last night I met up with the toilet waayyy too many times (and not to use the bathroom) :( Hopefully this extended release goes much much better! <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Well the last few days have been a blur! And not really in a good way!

I got m bfp on Monday and after having to hand in a urine sample I ended up phoning for a phone appt with my doctor on Tuesday morning. Got an appt for literally 5 mins later :haha: So he phoned and said I didnt need to take a sample in even though I had :dohh: and to just go a head and book a midwife appt which I did and that was Wednesday (yesterday). Was really nervous and the other half was trying to not get too excited as we both had it in you heads that something will go wrong. Anyway, the midwife appt went well, we didnt meet the midwife who will be monitoring me for the next 8 months but that didn't bother me because neither of them will be there at the birth because my town doesnt really have a suitable birthing suite (it consists of 2 beds and shuts at 8pm :haha:) so I will have to give birth 75 miles away at the nearest decent hospital. She started my notes and tried to guess how far along I was, she was convinced, as was the doc, that I was 6+ weeks whereas I'm saying 4-5 weeks.

So she phoned and booked my a dating scan at this hosptial 75 miles away for today. So off we went today and I knew it wasn't goin to be good :( The lady going the ultrasound was horrible!! She started the scan and said that if I was 4-5 weeks that they wouldn't be able to see a thing which they couldnt so I had to have (my first ever..) internal.. Was not nice! She kept saying things like have you had any pain or bleeding and things and then said "theres no sign of pregnancy".. Who the hell says something like that!?!?! Was in tears and she asked if I was sure I was 6 weeks and I said no thats why I'm here! I dont think Im that far along it was the midwife! Another midwife came in and took blood and explained they either think its too early or that it could be ectopic as they couldnt see it and they all seemed quite worried and have booked me in for repeat bloods on saturday and monday.. So now im panicing cos they are panicing! Eugghh :shrug: Awful day. Sorry for the hugeeee post :blush:


----------



## markswife10

Sorry you've had to go through that bunny :( :hugs: :hugs: I think it's just way early since you JUST started getting noticeable lines on your tests I'd say you are more like 4 weeks. <3 Good luck with the betas!


----------



## Aein

awww Bunny hugs dear, be calm and m also thinking you are at 4 
m oraying this cant be an ectopic, else its early to showed up things, so just relax and take good care of urself, okkkkkk 

markswife, good luck with extended Met <3

my neighbour is Christian from India Kerala, she has a 5yrs old daughter, tdy she asked me abt AF thing as we normally talk about when on door... so i told her wt Dr said, she is saying to wait atleast 5 days more, if no AF, so do test again but dont take medicine for inducing AF ....

what you all suggests me, wt should i do??


----------



## hippiekinz

So I have a very odd question. Anyone ever spot, have the slight cramps one day and the next no spotting and on and off slight cramps?? This is driving me INSANE! Every cycle I spot then get a period. This time nothing. I'm not going to read into it because I bet over night it will come, but this just has never happen before >.< Input?


----------



## Aein

Hippie, nuthing like this i felt nor i can answer you besg, may be someone else can asnwer you

but i can say 7dpo i start spotting, tiny bleed which remains till 12 days and dr changed my vaginal progesterone to oral one, but for 6 days only ...


----------



## markswife10

Hippie, not to get your hopes up, but the month I had spotting that came and went with cramping (and no consistent spotting before AF), I was pregnant. I even thought I was out because of the spotting (I had spotting at 6 dpo, 9 dpo, and 12 dpo, the 12 dpo was even red) but tested anyway and BFP! <3 Good luck!


----------



## hippiekinz

markswife10 said:


> Hippie, not to get your hopes up, but the month I had spotting that came and went with cramping (and no consistent spotting before AF), I was pregnant. I even thought I was out because of the spotting (I had spotting at 6 dpo, 9 dpo, and 12 dpo, the 12 dpo was even red) but tested anyway and BFP! <3 Good luck!

Thanks for your input<3

I'm use to the whole spotting first day then next my period was here. Now it's like I spotted yesterday and thought my period would be here today. Nothing. Even yesterday the spotting wasn't that bad where i needed a pad. I used one during the night because thats when I get my AF, but nothing. DH & I did BD on CD 23, so idk. My GYN didn't want us really trying till i'm under a certain weight and I'm only 12lbs away and lost 30lbs already. So i'm going to try not to read into this too much because i'm sure my body is just playing tricks on me, at least that's what i will keep telling myself for now ;)


----------



## markswife10

hippiekinz said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Hippie, not to get your hopes up, but the month I had spotting that came and went with cramping (and no consistent spotting before AF), I was pregnant. I even thought I was out because of the spotting (I had spotting at 6 dpo, 9 dpo, and 12 dpo, the 12 dpo was even red) but tested anyway and BFP! <3 Good luck!
> 
> Thanks for your input<3
> 
> I'm use to the whole spotting first day then next my period was here. Now it's like I spotted yesterday and thought my period would be here today. Nothing. Even yesterday the spotting wasn't that bad where i needed a pad. I used one during the night because thats when I get my AF, but nothing. DH & I did BD on CD 23, so idk. My GYN didn't want us really trying till i'm under a certain weight and I'm only 12lbs away and lost 30lbs already. So i'm going to try not to read into this too much because i'm sure my body is just playing tricks on me, at least that's what i will keep telling myself for now ;)Click to expand...

Haha good luck either way :) :hugs::flower:


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, try not to freak out! The u/s tech sounds like a real ass. I agree though, I'd think you were closer to 4 weeks seeing as you JUST started seeing a second line AND got a positive on a CB. :hugs: Dont stress, its not good for the baby!!! :D I'm praying for you hun.

Hippie, I'm not sure :shrug: I should have had AF a week ago today & I still have nothing. I had brown cm 6dpo & 7dpo, then about 12dpo I had pink cm. Then again a few days go I had more pink & brown cm. :shrug: But I got a bfn a week ago. So who knows? I usually get spotting for 1-3 days before AF comes, but its not like colored cm, its actual spotting. So I feel your pain, my cycle is all wonky too :haha:


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - definitely try not too stress (I know it's SO much easier said than done). I had my first scan at 5 weeks and when I went in the tech warned me that it might be too early to see anything at all but that if that happened it would be completely normal and they would repeat the scan at a later time. Wait to see what your blood hCG levels are - they will give you a lot of insight into how your pregnancy is progressing. I'll keep my fx for you hun!! <3

Hippie, Baby, Aein - I'm sorry about your wonky cycles - hopefully they turn out to be wonky because of a delayed bfp! :hugs:


----------



## JL1363

Also, Aein - to be honest, I have to agree with SweetMel - I'm not convinced that you actually O'ed this cycle. I know you said that they confirmed with a scan, but did the tech actually see the collapsed follicle or did she just assume you O'ed cuz you had no follicle there? It just seems a bit odd that you would have O'ed so much earlier this month than last (but with using the same protocol) and that you needed an hCG trigger last month but didn't this one. In addition, the temp drops and spotting don't make sense and it really makes no sense you wouldn't get af. I'm sorry this month has been so troubling :hugs: Hopefully next cycle will be smoother <3


----------



## SweetMel

Please don't stress yourself bunny. More than likely it is just too early to see anything. I have had a few bad technicians tell me things that weren't true about my scans. Don't let the mean people upset you over nothing. Have them do some blood test for hcg and TSH.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

My second scan is on Friday 26 so two weeks today. And I'm getting bloods taken tomorrow and monday. When can I expect the results of the bloods? They wrote on them that they are urgent. If they are doubling they can pretty much exclude ectopic and I really want to rule that out soon cos two weeks til the scan is too long to wait!


----------



## Aein

JL, Tech Dr confirmed raptured egg in right ovary as per its irregular shape and it was 18.3mm
when i visit Dr she said Oing happened tdy ... even same day in morning when i note my temo in BBT , amazingly before scan it showed Oing lines and in evening Dr also confirmed

moreover Dr said its Clomid making me Ovulate so early or late, and when i study i let it know Ovulation can happen as early as 3rd of taking last clomid dosage ... rest i really dun knw where hormones are going

last month my cycle was 34 day long, if same this month so its 2 day up no AF here although 2 days before i was feeling cramps as AF is here :( should i leave all things, stop all medications , wt i do realky a big Q in mind :/


----------



## babyjla

bunny, I think bloodwork can come back relatively quickly. Especially if marked urgent. It took 2 days for my progesterone syrum to come back, & it wasnt marked urgent. Fx'd you see beautiful doubling numbers. :hugs: :hugs:

Aein, I wonder if that odd spotting you had was a super light AF? :hugs: hope something comes soon!

I forgot to test this morning, so I guess I'll do it tomorrow. :shrug: Not feeling very confident about this test anyways, so kinda glad I didnt test today & get a bfn right before coming to work like last week. Atleast if I test tomorrow I have the whole weekend to sulk it off before going back to work.


----------



## Aein

Baby, second day of spotting i visit Dr she checked me and said this is not AF :/ so things are quite messing up

Baby, good luck with test.., praying for a good result <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby - good luck with testing! Hope you get a wonderful surprise!

Aein - Your spotting does sound very strange! Did the doctor say what could be causing it?


----------



## Aein

Bunnh, she just said dun worry it sometimes happened after Ovulation
but secondly she also said if you are in doubt, come after mensis and we chk for Ovarian cancer or cyst :(


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Don't worry too much, I'm sure they just want to rule them out before looking into it further :hugs:


----------



## Aein

yea may be, today 4th day end and i didnt buy medicined Dr prescribed me, thinking to wait some more days, may be visit another Dr too, all upto DH :/


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Bunny, try not to freak out! The u/s tech sounds like a real ass. I agree though, I'd think you were closer to 4 weeks seeing as you JUST started seeing a second line AND got a positive on a CB. :hugs: Dont stress, its not good for the baby!!! :D I'm praying for you hun.
> 
> Hippie, I'm not sure :shrug: I should have had AF a week ago today & I still have nothing. I had brown cm 6dpo & 7dpo, then about 12dpo I had pink cm. Then again a few days go I had more pink & brown cm. :shrug: But I got a bfn a week ago. So who knows? I usually get spotting for 1-3 days before AF comes, but its not like colored cm, its actual spotting. So I feel your pain, my cycle is all wonky too :haha:

I usually spot the day before then next day I get my period whether it's light or moderate and go from there. This time it was spotting CD 34 and thats it. Every time I wiped after going to the bathroom I had some brownish discharge then next time was brownish with a little pink in it. I'm on the 2nd day (CD 36) and nothing. I looked back on my cycles and this is not normal for me. It's spotting then bleeding. Never spotting then nothing >.< This might start to drive me insane.... and DH & I BD CD 17 & 23 since GYN didn't really want us trying until I got to my weight goal. And of course didn't use protection like she advice because well - i hate condoms, just weird feeling makes me lose the mood right away:haha:

Also now when I wipe it's like slight yellowish CM? I don't know whats going on anymore. Stupid cycle... And since Feb 15 I was bumped to 1500mg Metformin ER for 3 days then bumped to 2000mg Metformin ER. Last period was March 8

Also, also - still cramping slightly too. It's not like painful, just uncomfortable.


----------



## Aein

Just go through Jrs. B thread and i found this, worth sharing .. be careful ladies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1818651-fisherprice-seahorse.html


----------



## hippiekinz

So I wanted to update....

I took a test and it was :bfp:!!!! I couldn't believe it so I took another test and it was :bfp: too!!! 

My GYN is closed on the weekends, so I'm going to get into my doctors to start blood work rolling and get into my GYN on Monday! I'm still in shock and can't believe this and I'm also scared for this little one because of my PCOS... But mostly in shock this happen because I never thought it would....... :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats!!!!!!! Amazing news :hugs: our dates will probably be quite close :D I'm worried too about having pcos and being pregnant but I was told not to worry as its getting pregnant thats the problem not really being pregnant :)


----------



## Aein

Wooow very good news Hippie, lots of hugs and prays
and yes its time for you to be excited.... 

really niw m also thinking to do a test again but afraid


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I understand how you feel Aein, but its worth a try so you know whats going on :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Hippie! :D


----------



## Aein

Yup Bunny i understand, lets see try to do this else star medicines to induced AF


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Yeah good idea Aein, think positive! :D


----------



## hippiekinz

Bunny_Boo said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! Amazing news :hugs: our dates will probably be quite close :D I'm worried too about having pcos and being pregnant but I was told not to worry as its getting pregnant thats the problem not really being pregnant :)

I'm not even sure how far along I am >.< I'm hoping the tests weren't false, but then again 2 in a row. Still shock I guess. Got the blood work done today and then woman asked when I knew and I said today, so she asked my primary doctor, but she said if I had positive urine test it will show on the blood. I'll know more Monday since Sunday the doctors are closed and I'll call my GYN too. Just so exciting and still in shock and probably will be for a few days until I know everything is fine.


----------



## Aein

Celebrate the day hippie, yes its your time <3 which CD you tested and when was you Ovulation


----------



## hippiekinz

Aein said:


> Celebrate the day hippie, yes its your time <3 which CD you tested and when was you Ovulation

Good question i don't know when I O'd. I BD with DH CD 17 & CD 23 only. So I must of timed it just right  I wasn't even trying this month and didn't think anything would happen.


----------



## Aein

hippiekinz said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> Celebrate the day hippie, yes its your time <3 which CD you tested and when was you Ovulation
> 
> Good question i don't know when I O'd. I BD with DH CD 17 & CD 23 only. So I must of timed it just right  I wasn't even trying this month and didn't think anything would happen.Click to expand...

woow so your good luck was on peak, and egg likes the sperm so they meet up hahahaha :happydance:

very very happy Hippie, soon or later all of us are coming in same queue , i hope this year brings lots of happiness for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## Aein

Ohh God i just chk your chart and you are on CD37 today, same as i am ON ...
you reached to destiny and i'm stuck for some hours :D hey someone pull me out please


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I wasn't trying either hippie and hardly dtd! Strange isn't it!

Bit worried today though, got my hcg results from thursday and was told there low at 652 :( so had blood taken again today and have been waiting all day for the results. I phoned to check and they said it's still in progress and I'm to phone in an hour. Longest hour of my life!


----------



## Aein

Bunny dont take stress dear, ther are gonna be normal <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Got a call back, levels have nearly doubled :D 1064 now and the midwife said because it's over 66% they're more than happy! So am I! Going to repeat tests on Monday and if it shows its nearly doubled again there is a high chance we will be able to see something on the scan on the 26th :D I am a wee bit worried that it hasn't completely doubled but I suppose it's a guide and it was a few hours short of 48 so it could of went up more :blush:


----------



## JL1363

hippie - CONGRATS!! That's amazing!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!! :)

Bunny - those numbers sound good! I wouldn't worry too much about them not totally doubling, my RE told me that they double to triple every 48-72 hours so there's definitely some room for variation. I'm sure they would have told you if they were concerned at all, and they said they were happy with it! :happydance: Numbers that increase at that intensity are definitely not indicative of an ectopic, so you should definitely get see something on an ultrasound soon :happydance: So happy for you!!! <3

Aein - I think you should test, and if it is a bfn then I would take the meds that your doc prescribed to kick start af. I'm sorry this cycle was so wonky for you hun, but I feel like it may be good to put it behind you and start fresh with a new cycle. Hopefully this next one will be more normal and you'll get your bfp soon <3 Have you decided if you're going to continue with the clomid and scans next cycle?

Baby - have you tested again?!?


----------



## hippiekinz

Bunny_Boo said:


> Got a call back, levels have nearly doubled :D 1064 now and the midwife said because it's over 66% they're more than happy! So am I! Going to repeat tests on Monday and if it shows its nearly doubled again there is a high chance we will be able to see something on the scan on the 26th :D I am a wee bit worried that it hasn't completely doubled but I suppose it's a guide and it was a few hours short of 48 so it could of went up more :blush:

So glad to here your blood test results are good! I'm going to be nervous about mine until Monday, but staying calm at the same time :D


----------



## babyjla

Congrats hippie!

Bunny, glad your numbers have doubled! Yaaaay!

Jl, no I didnt need to test. I started having brown spotting last night which carried on into today so I'm assuming the witch will be here before the weekend is out, or shortly after. I'm glad the witch is coming on her own, but still bummed about the bfn :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

New cycle is a another chance baby! Glad it came on it's own, onwards and upwards to a new cycle and a bfp! :)

Hippie - Definitely enjoy it! :D


----------



## Aein

Bunny, Yaaay i told you na it will be gona rise, <3

JL, thanks dear yes definitely if this is not my cycle so i should move ahead, i first try to switch another Dr to take second opinion or also change it too, plus will go ahead with the medicines Dr precribed


----------



## markswife10

Hippie!!! I knew your spotting thing sounded an awful lot like mine when I was pregnant! <3 CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## markswife10

YYYAAAAYYY Bunny for nearly doubling numbers!!! There is definitely room for variation there, I say those numbers are good! <3 Grow baby grow!


----------



## markswife10

Sorry about the BFN and AF spotting Baby :( I hope next month is it for you! :)


----------



## markswife10

AFM, I started the extended release version of Metformin a couple of days ago and NO MORE NAUSEA!!! WOO! Still waiting on O, hoping it will happen soon and getting annoyed with the wait.


----------



## Aein

Good luck with Oing markswife <3 

lol, DH just turns into romanti within seconds and now relax after BDing watching his fvt politics news columns, ehhh ... i plan to test in morninb at CD38, although i'm nt hopeful but let see where it goes


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Markwifes - Glad the nausea is away! And good luck Oing, hope its not long now!! :D

Good luck Aein :hugs:


----------



## Aein

Bunny, thanks but its not my month, i knew it before
now confusion in mind should i start medicine ti o nduced AF or first visit another Dr and let see what she said 

any idea Ladiea?


----------



## SweetMel

Wow. I'm gone for a bit and you girls have so much news for me to catch up with. 

Congratulations hippie. :happydance: 

Bunny, your numbers look great. :happydance: 

I will probably be buying the hpts next weekend. :haha:


----------



## Aein

Good luck Swetmel <3


----------



## StayHopeful

Hippie, congratulations!!!

Bunny, sorry your ultrasound tech was such a jerk. I know that when I had my bfp before and they did a scan at almost 5 weeks, the doctor wasn't surprised that he didn't see anything. He said it would be too early.

AFM, I took prometrium to induce a period because my bloodwork at my FS showed that I didn't o this cycle. I stopped it a week ago Thurs and still no AF. I've taken it twice before, the first time I started AF while I was still taking it and the second time it was a week and 2 days later (so it would have been yesterday). I've been cramping a lot this week and could have sworn I would start a million times. I've even been wearing a pad since Tuesday because I was afraid I would start while I was teaching and wouldn't be able to run to the restroom right away. I would go to the bathroom expecting to see I'd started, but nothing. Not even a spot. I don't know what to think. There's a tiny possibility I may have o'd but I don't even think the timing with BDing would work work out if I did. We BD'd on Sat night and I started Prometrium on Tues, then we didn't BD for almost 2 weeks because DH was sick and then I was. This is messing with my mind!!!


----------



## babyjla

Good luck with testing sweetmel! Hope you give us a 3rd bfp this month!!! :)

Aein, I think you should visit another doc & see if they can help you figure out why your cycles are so crazy lately. *Hugs*

Stayhopeful, I've never taken prometrium but isnt it supposed to be safe if you are preggo? :hugs:

Afm, I started spotting friday night, had some spotting Saturday... & not really anything yesterday :shrug: there was a small bit of brown spotting this morning, but only when I wipe. i figured AF would have been here by now, so not sure whats taking so long! I've also been sick this weekend, which has sucked. I was vomiting Saturday & everytime I thought about eating I felt queazy. I was a little better yesterday, but still felt sick everytime I ate. Havent eaten yet today so not sure how its going to go. But last night I had the chills so bad & nothing would get rid of them. Poor hubby was so worried about me. My teeth were chattering & I was shivering & had goose bumps all over. I took a hot shower with no cold water on & my skin was beet red when I got out yet I was still freezing. & this morning I woke up with a terrible migrain :dohh: so I'm laying out of work today to try & nurse myself back to health. There's a stomach bug going around work, & my boss actually has it too so thankfully she was understanding. I'm kind of glad AF held off over the weekend, that wouldnt have been fun. Throwing up & on my period lol.


----------



## Aein

ohh baby, do rest and take care of yourself, praying for your good health <3 

i started medicine Dephston to induced AF... let see when witch come  
this cycle DH saying go ahead as dr said aftertht we see if need to change Dr we will do


----------



## hippiekinz

omg! I'm on the edge of tears right now.

I called the OBGYN and they said I need to wait for 8 weeks and since i'm not having issues theres no need for blood work. Keep taking the Metformin and prenatal. OK. Then I called my doctor about the blood work. She informs me i'm 6 WEEKS ALONG! How can i be 6 weeks along?????? Now I'm freaking out because since I never knew, what if something happened?? What if I hurt myself the wrong way. I've been trying to lose weight and putting my body through hell. What if the baby isn't OK? My doctor only did a blood test to see how far along I was and thats all they know. I'm really upset and don't know what to do :'(

ALSO if i'm 6 weeks along i had a normal period on March 8 - omg *CRIES*


----------



## Aein

Hippie, please dun cry dear relax,,, see is happen sometines mensis came and we dun know wt has been developed inside, this time you need to be calm and relax its good for you and baby also

eat healthy, be happy rest leave on God .,, i wish to be close to you ang hugs you <3


----------



## Aein

but question in my mind, no symptom , no positive test, no period off ... so how can we get we are pregnsnt :S


----------



## hippiekinz

Aein said:


> Hippie, please dun cry dear relax,,, see is happen sometines mensis came and we dun know wt has been developed inside, this time you need to be calm and relax its good for you and baby also
> 
> eat healthy, be happy rest leave on God .,, i wish to be close to you ang hugs you <3

Thanks Aein,

I've been back and forth on the phone since 8:00am and i'm done with the phone. My GYN looked over the blood work and the hCG levels 400something. They said i'm between 4-5weeks which sounds NORMAL because DH & I BD on March 17 we must of timed it JUST right. I have to go back to my primary for another blood beta on my hCG levels. They said they should of doubled since the last time and if they didn't then it's not good, i would of miscarried. I honestly didn't want to hear that! So I'm hoping everything is ok. I go in around 1:50pm to get blood drawn and hoping in the next day or 2 I will hear results. So another thing i will worry about. If the hCG levels did double I will feel much better and can relax a bit more :)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Aein

hippie, they will be souble dear, just keep all negative thinkings away, hun

see in my case tdy is 40 cd no AF here, its first time in my life never happened before i was hesitant to take any medicine to induces, just because had something in mind , may be a bean try to work inside not showing up, may be i take tablet and hurt something inside, but at lat last night i started, God knows better whats good or bad for us, but he always do best dor us <3


----------



## babyjla

Hippie, try not to freak out! My mom had normal periods her entire pregnancy with me! She didnt even know she was pregnant til 5 months along when she thought she had a uti because of back pain :haha: crazy! I'm sure your numbers will be doubled, try not to stress!


----------



## hippiekinz

babyjla said:


> Hippie, try not to freak out! My mom had normal periods her entire pregnancy with me! She didnt even know she was pregnant til 5 months along when she thought she had a uti because of back pain :haha: crazy! I'm sure your numbers will be doubled, try not to stress!

Thanks hun! 

I went back to my primary to get more blood work done. The lady drawing the blood was so rude! She was asking if the OB/GYN gave me a script for the blood work. No.... I told her I called earlier and the doctor OK'd it. *UGH* She left me in the room to ask and came in pissed I was right. The doctor over at OB/GYN said i could get my blood drawn at the primary - it wasn't a problem, GEEZ!

Anyway - I got a copy of my hCG level and it was 481! That's a good number:thumbup: At least I think so. It will probably be 2 days till I hear about my results, but I'm sure I will end up calling the OB/GYN to ask....


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hippie keep calm! I was told I was 6 weeks or over and I kept telling them no I'm 4-5 weeks! So when I got my levels taken and they were at 652 they told me thats low and made me worry!! Now that my 2nd results came back at 1064 and todays came back 2088 they said they now think its more likely to be early pregnancy rather than ectopic and I'm like duhh I told you that and you guys made me worry over nothing!! Need to have a scan soon though to confirm everything :) Sucks you have to wait 2 days for results, mine were marked as urgent and I got them same day.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein - I don't know what to say, I have no advice, your situation is so strange because like you said this isn't normal for you. I do hope it's a little bean that hasn't showed up yet but if not really hope you can move onto a new cycle soon :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

Hippie, I think you are fine. Stand up to them and tell them how it is. Don't let them push you around. 

Bunny, your numbers are great. 

Baby, sick again? :hugs: do get better soon. 

Aein, I think you should see another Dr. The one your with is just throwing meds at you. Not helping at all.


----------



## Fallen8905

another temp rise....no af and bfn.....feeling deflated!


----------



## Aein

Thanks Ladies

as i told earlier i started Dephston to induced AF its second day .. let see now when AF showed aftertht try to move for another Dr 

Fallen, dont feel like this dear, try to be relax and positive <3


----------



## SweetMel

Fallen, the last seven days of your chart looks great. Wait a few days a test again. :thumbup:


----------



## AlyCon

I think I might be ovulating!! I don't temp or anything but this morning I had dark pink stain on the toilet paper when I wiped and I thought AF might be coming so I put in a tampon (and it went in really easy like I was slippery down there). When I came home I took it out and there was more dark pink and some light brown CM. I don't check for CM so I haven't seen that before. When I looked it up I read that brown CM with light spotting could mean ovulation or implantation!!! I know I'm getting my hopes up but Im going to have sex today just to be sure. We also had sex two nights ago so hopefully we'll be covered just in case this is ovulation!!! :) As far as it being implantation i highly doubt it unless i conceived the same week my husband came home. Either way I don't plan on testing anytime soon unless I start having symptoms.


----------



## babyjla

Good luck aly! Fx'd its O or IB! Either would be great


----------



## markswife10

Good luck Aly! 

Hopefully it is a slow BFP Fallen! <3 GL! 

Aein, I hope AF shows up for you soon so you can move on and get that BFP! <3

AFM, I am pretty sure today is O day, had a VERY positive OPK yesterday <3 Fx'd this is our month!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I thought I would give a brief update. 

So I am currently on CD 50. I am feeling frustrated with this cycle. I think with all the stress and forgetting my metformin so much is causing this. 

In other news.. I passed my comprehensive final for my masters. I now have to do my oral next Wednesday. However, basically everyone passes that. I am super excited to be that much closer to done. 

Now if only my body would cooperate I could start focusing on babies.


----------



## AlyCon

Thanks ladies! I've used the bathroom quite a few times today and didn't get the dark pink again until just now (it's almost 2am). It was the same as before dark pink only when I wiped. Me and DH had sex around 6pm so if this spotting is ovulation then I have a good feeling! On the other hand it could be AF which is also a good thing because it would be my first Natural AF in almost two years. And it would mean I don't have to go on BC :) so basically I'm hoping one of three things is going to happen 

1. I get AF in the next few days
2. I get AF in about two weeks if this is ovulation but I didn't catch the egg
3. Either this is ovulation or implantation and I'll get my BFP in about two weeks! :) 

So hopefully in the next few days/weeks I will have SOMETHING to be happy about!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck Aly! I do hope your cycles are sorting themselves out :D Fingers crossed for a bfp!


----------



## babyjla

Krissie, congrats on passing! Thats awesome! I know how you feel with the frustration! My cycle has been ridiculous this time. I'm on CD49 & had 5 days of spotting which ended yesterday. I had O spotting earlier in the cycle & everything was looking good, until CD35 when AF was supposed to show! 

Bunny, how is everything looking? Still good I hope! 

Afm, i'm pretty much stuck in the same place. My spotting went away after 5 days of brown/pink spotting. But there was also a small bit of red so I really thought AF was coming. But I had a tampon in all day yesterday & there was nothing any time I went to the restroom. So I quit wearing one last night & so far I havent needed any sort of protection. There isnt even anything when I wipe! :shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

Wow, lots to catch up on! Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Baby - I'm doing great thank you, went for my gynaecologist appt yesterday and got to tell her I'm pregnant and I told the nurse too when we were waiting for her to arrive. They were both soo happy! Was quite nice they were making a nice fuss about me considering the attitude I received at my last scan. We all turned into little school girls talking away and giggling and the next minute the gynaecologist said do you want to nip next door and we can do a scan? My eyes near popped out my head with excitement! So the three of us ran to the next room and quickly got set up and she did an external and was like omg I can see somthing! I was like really!?! She then said do you want an internal? I have never said yes so quick in my life :haha: So in front of them I took my bottom half off lightening quick and we did the scan, I got to see my wee baby's sack :cloud9: She couldnt date it but told me im around 5 weeks and my next scan a week today we will be able to see baby and probably heartbeat too :kiss: It was such an unexpected day and they were so unprofessional but it was so nice to have them act like normal people rather than strict professionals. Sorry for the long post :dohh:

Your cycle sounds so annoying baby, have you told your doc? It seems quite common that these things happen but so frustrating! Hoping for a bfp or at least af to come so you can start a new cycle!


----------



## AlyCon

The pink spotting stopped after my last post. Yesterday I had some more brown spotting, but it was a little darker than the day before. None today though. I've also had cramps and lower back pain. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up but this seems a lot more like implantation than ovulation or AF! Usually AF (when she decides to show) comes on quickly within a day of spotting. But we had sex again today just to be sure. 

We're leaving for a weekend trip tomorrow so I'm going to try to have fun and NOT symptom spot unless its something really obvious! If I honestly feel like I'm having symptoms then I will test in maybe a week or so. 

Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, thats so exciting you got to see the sac! I bet you were doing backflips  congratulations! & yes, my cycle is very aggravating this time! I can't believe its doing all this, especially when I thought I would have already gotten AF by now & been onto my next cycle! Ha, what a joke!

Alycon, I've got my fingers & toes x'd for you that this is indeed implantation!!! Good luck hun!

Afm, nothing new to report. Spotting never came back. This morning I came into work & could smell the red rice & sausage they were having for lunch & it made my stomach turn. I was scared I might be getting the bug AGAIN, but it went away thank God & I'm ok now :) I did go to the gym Wednesday morning, & plan to go this evening. My love handles are so sore! My legs too lol. But thats what I'm aiming for! To work those areas & lose this fat! Hopefully I can lose some more of this weight before our vaca in July. Thats going to be my main focus for a while, as opposed to ttc. I'm still going to try for sure, but this cycle has thrown me off & I'm just wanting something a little easier to aim for, like losing weight. Plus, it'll benefit me either way, so why not? My next ob appt is May 8th, so I guess we'll see where we need to go from there.


----------



## AlyCon

Thanks baby! I'm hoping its implantation, ovulation, or at least AF!! I just hope it's SOMETHING and not just random spotting. I guess I'll know soon.


----------



## dbluett

Hello Ladies,
Last IUI cycle was cancled, but DH and I :sex: before being cancled. No period, so took HPT and got a shock. It was positive. Had my 1st BETA and it was 70.2.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats dbluett... that was great timing for you guys.


----------



## SweetMel

Bunny, that is so awesome that you got to see the sac. What a nice doctors visit. I wish they could all be like that.

Aly, I hope you did experience IB. That would be nice wouldnt it? Good luck testing. Have fun on your trip.

Baby, good for you that you are getting fit. The extra blood flow to the uterus during exercise might help. I remember you have a weight loss goal, but I can tell you from personal experience that doesnt matter as much. Weight comes off when it wants to. Just keep going regardless.

Dbluett, that is so great! Congratulations. 

Refresh my memory. How many bfp does that make for this thread?


----------



## AlyCon

Congrats Dbluett!! :)


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, are you okay? Give us an update honey.


----------



## JL1363

Congrats dbluett!! :happydance:


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - yay for your ultrasound! That's so exciting!! 

AlyCon - fx that this is IB! (and if not then O'ing or af) :)

Baby - sorry to hear that you might be getting a bug :( but great job on the losing weight! :thumbup: How are you feeling about your upcoming ob appt?

SweetMel - I think that makes 4 bfp so far (and fx there'll be more to follow soon!!) Speaking of, your chart looks great! How long is your normal lp? 

Aein - as SweetMel already said - we miss you! Give us an update!! <3


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats dbluett!!


----------



## SweetMel

Af showed up. So far it hasn't been too bad. Hubby was disappointed. He asked me what more do we need to do? Bd more? :haha: "like everyday?" He asked. O boy! :dohh: :blush:


----------



## babyjla

congrats dbluett! Thats awesome!

Sorry the witch showed sweetmel :hugs: me & hubby dtd every day this month & had no luck, but maybe it'll work for you!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, dbluett!!!


----------



## Aein

Hi Ladies!

how are you all doing, sorry i cant go through last posts so duh knw wts going on
hope everyone is fit n fine


----------



## SweetMel

I'm glad you're back Aein.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Been awful quiet in here recently! Would be nice to know what everyone is up to :) whether it's about ttc or not! Unfortunately I'm boring and not up to anything exciting or have anything exciting planned :haha:


----------



## lichongchai

Hi everyone!

Would like to be part of this thread. TTC #2 since 8 months. Two failed cycles with Clomid + HCG shot. Diagnosed with PCOS in August 2012 and lately got tested with Insulin resistance. Will be starting on Metformin this week. Feeling nervous

I was wanting to know what the usual side effects of metformin are? Any dietary suggestions and tips....

Thanks so much!
Leena


----------



## Aein

thanks Swetmel, how are you doing?

Bunny, same here just life is passing on its way

Leena, welcome on board dear, hopeful you will get positive result by Metformin
i'm here with no side effects just try to ate Tabs with meal, good luck


----------



## lichongchai

Thanks Aein. My doc has asked me to start with 500mg (1 tablet) 1/2 hr before lunch for the first week, then gradually increasing the doses. Was it the same for you?


----------



## Aein

lichongchai said:


> Thanks Aein. My doc has asked me to start with 500mg (1 tablet) 1/2 hr before lunch for the first week, then gradually increasing the doses. Was it the same for you?

ys for first 5 days i take half tab in morning and half night.. but i suggest you take it with me meal to avoid any side effects:thumbup:


----------



## AlyCon

Started testing yesterday and got the FAINTEST SECOND LINE EVER!! Like I thought I was going crazy and seeing things! So I took a picture and played around with some lighting and effects on photoshop and I could totally see it! :) so I posted on the testing thread and two other girls said they could see something. I tested again yesterday and got the same result. So now idk if its the start of a BFP or if all tests have that weird line on them idk. I'm still hopeful because Evaps tend to be much more noticeable like a thick grey line and this definitely wasn't that so I have my fingers crossed. 

Today I bought one box of frers (2 pack), one box of digital ept (3 pack), and two of the dollar tests with the dropper. So that's 7 total. Based on the spotting I had, if it was IB and it took a few days to complete then I should at least have a faint positive by Monday. But if the spotting was O the maybe I would get BFP between Wednesday and Friday of next week. I'm going to do a FRER on Monday and depending on what the results look like I will take it from there. Of course I'm saving the digitals for last and that will be the one I use to show DH! That is IF there's anything to show! Here's hoping :) 

How is everybody else???


----------



## Aein

wooow thts cool Aly, good luck <3 my gutt saying its your month 
please also post the pic here too or refer to tht thread


----------



## AlyCon

Here's the link! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1837621-need-eyes-tweakers-please.html


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck Aly!! How exciting!! :D


----------



## lichongchai

Good luck Aly! The weekend will surely be nerve-wrecking :wacko:


----------



## SweetMel

I looked at the pics ally. I have line eye bad. I can see a line on any test. :haha: so I'm no help, but I hope you are. Good luck on your next test!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Got my dating scan in two hours so were about to head to the hospital cos it takes an hour and a half to get there. So nervous cos the last dating scan didn't go so well :( fingers crossed its a better experience!


----------



## AlyCon

SweetMel- me too!! That's why I had to post it for other people to see. I also have really good eyesight so I'm thinking I might be seeing a line that's supposed to be there but that's not really supposed to be visible to the average person. Idk, just me stressing myself out even more lol 

I'm already getting nervous about Monday!! I think I might wait until Wednesday because that will make two weeks since the spotting.


----------



## Aein

so after 50d she is here, thanks God :/


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Glad she finally turned up Aein, onward and upwards to a new cycle!


----------



## JL1363

Aein - I'm so glad af finally showed and you can start a fresh new cycle! :hugs: <3

Bunny - how did your dating scan go?!?

AlyCon - GL!!! I hope this is your bfp!! When are you going to test again??

Hope all you ladies are doing well! The thread has been quiet lately!


----------



## babyjla

Aein, glad to hear the witch finally showed. Good luck this cycle! 

How are all our preggo ladies doing?? Hope its all good news!

I have nothing new to report. I havent been on much because frankly, I feel really discouraged & have been putting my time into more positive things. I planted my vegetable garden & everything is looking good so far! We have so many different veggies its unreal, but I'm sooo excited! I bought a food processor at a tupperware party & that bad boy cuts through onions & tomatoes like they're butter!!! I'm so excited to make homemade salsa & pasta sauce & jar it. I'm also focusing on losing weight. So far I've only lost 1 more pound, but its something. I'm hoping still to lose a good bit before our trip to myrtal beach, so I'm trying to eat healthier too. I'm not dieting, just maybe eating less. Or not going out to eat so much. Or when we do go out, I get something healthier like grilled chicken instead of fried. I can't do diets. I've tried in the past, but I think I can make smarter choices. I have been trying not to think about trying to concieve. AF still hasnt come & I couldnt even tell you what CD I'm on its been so long. I stopped counting @ 50. I havent called my doc because all he'll say is take Provera, & I dont want to do that. It makes me have horrible periods. So I guess at my next appt on May 8th I'll ask & press for a referrel to a fs. We have a little money put away, & that'll help with the fs expenses. If he wont refer me yet then I guess I'll just keep focusing on weightloss & everything else for a few more months. I wouldnt be crushed honestly if I had to wait a few months. Or even a year, so we can get some of our debt down. :shrug: Just really tired of failing. It puts me in a depression way too much & I hate it. Hope everyone else is doing well though!


----------



## babyjla

Forgot to mention I took a test a few days ago which was also bfn. So no chance the first one was early.


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, I hope your new cycle is much better for you. 

Baby, I don't blame you for not wanting to take the drugs. Let AF come when it comes. Just take steps to improve your health. That's what I'm doing. Your garden sounds nice. I wish I had the space. I have a few container plants. I'm growing cilantro. I have a started an avocado tree (don't know what I will do with it). And I just bought a seed package today to plant lavender. I want to grow some lavender to see if I can make stuff with it. 

AFM, I think my cycle is off to a good start. My temps have been really low (96.9) so that worries me a bit. I have been exercising and staying active. Learning how to eat gluten free is hard. I just figured out that some speghetti sauces have gluten in them and I never would have thought so. I have probally been accidentally glutening myself, but today I bought a jar that is labeled gluten free. I'm trying to eat organic as much as possible, but there is only a limited amount or organic foods available.


----------



## AlyCon

I'm pretty sure the "faint lines" I've been seeing are indents. Like I said before I have great vision and can see things most people can't, especially if I'm looking for it! So all these tiny gray lines have been torturing me these past few days making think I could have a BFP when I don't. I'm seriously disappointed, so many people swear by FRERs but I can't use them if they're all going to have that clearly visible (at least to me) indent line. I'll have to stick to new choice and digis. I have one FRER left so I'll probably use it but if I can't see an obvious pink line then I'm tossing it. No more obsessing over so called faint lines. I might just go to the docs for a blood test later this week. And get this over with once and for all. I can't even tell you how discouraging this has been.. I feel stupid for even thinking I could be pregnant :( silly me


----------



## Aein

thanks you all ladies <3 love ya all

Aly, you should be positive dear and dun feel like silly wait for some days and do another test

Baby, we r living in an appt its gallery open to sky, so m also planting some veggies too  

AF is really hurting me this time, may be showed late thts why, clomud 3rd round will start by today


----------



## SweetMel

Don't feel bad Aly. I've been there. Did you see the post of my messed up Walgreens blue dye test? It was supposed to be one of those plus or minus sign test, but instead I got neither. It was just a shadow of a plus. Needless to say, I am never buying those tests ever again.


----------



## Aein

where are all Ladies 

Babh, Bunny, krissie .... wts going on around
any updates?


----------



## markswife10

Well ladies, I got my BFP!!!! <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg


----------



## Aein

heh congratsssssss, big hugs dear
wishing you happy n healthy 9months


wooow our this thread is becoming luckiest fir BFPs..... couldnt wait to hear from many more and I also :)


----------



## markswife10

Thank you so much Aein!!! <3 I hope you and all of the other ladies get your BFP's soon too! <3 They are coming!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

JL - This scan went a lot better thanks! Saw the sack, yolk and fetal pole. My baby looks like a grain of rice :haha: And got to hear a bit of the heartbeat so I'm more relax. But I managed to get another scan in two weeks :blush: I also forgot to ask how far along I was :dohh: but OH said the screen said 6 weeks 5 days but a midwife told me I'm 5-6 and wrote 5 weeks on my notes so I'm a bit confused. Also noticed on my notes that the scan was a viability scan instead of dating :/ Glad I never seen that before I went in or I'd be panicking! But yes everything is good thanks :) Any update with you?

Baby - you've been busy! You make me sound so lazy! :haha: Your veggie garden sounds great and what a great idea it is. Don't think I have the patience for it :haha: Well done for the healthy eating, diets never work but healthy eating definitely does. It keeps the weight off instead of it creeping back on.

Sweetmel - Well done for the healthy eating, you have more willpower than me! :haha: Keep up the good work with staying active!

Alycon - Crappy tests have gotten all of us :( they are awful. Keep positive cos you never know when your bfp will turn up! Hopefully soon!

Aein - Sorry af is bad this time :( It's a horrible feeling. I always found a hot water bottle and a big bar of chocolate helps :haha: good luck with your next clomid cycle :)

Markswife - Congratsss! Great news! :D do you know how far along you are? :)


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Bunny :) I'm almost 4 weeks (based on estimated O date), should be about 4 weeks on Wednesday. So super early.


----------



## MrsG30

Girls

I hope you dont mind me jumping in here.
I was diagnosed in Jan with PCOS and put on met 1500g, but GP just upped it too 2550 daily? is that too much? is anyone else taking that amount?
i expected her to up it too about 2000g but im on 3 x 850's a day?

thanks in advance xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Markswife!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations markswife.


----------



## AlyCon

Congrats markswife!! :) 

MrsG30, I've only been up to 2000 before. But I've known of ladies taking 2500. Good luck I hope it works for you!


----------



## SweetMel

Markswife,

Wow! That's amazing! :happydance: Congratulations. Wishing you a H&H 9 months! :baby:


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats Markswife!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies! <3


----------



## lichongchai

markswife10 said:


> Well ladies, I got my BFP!!!! <3
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg

Congrats markswife!


----------



## lichongchai

MrsG30 said:


> Girls
> 
> I hope you dont mind me jumping in here.
> I was diagnosed in Jan with PCOS and put on met 1500g, but GP just upped it too 2550 daily? is that too much? is anyone else taking that amount?
> i expected her to up it too about 2000g but im on 3 x 850's a day?
> 
> thanks in advance xxx

Welcome MrsG30.. I shall be completing my first week on metformin tomorrow. Not sure about the your dosage. I personally have never heard of such a high dosage.


----------



## Aein

Welcome MrsG ... hopeful your Metformin dosage keep you Ovulate with regulsting mensis too <3

Afm, i has heavy bleeding with blood clots for 3 days aftertht nothing... so tdy i take bath
now waiting for CD11 to go for scan again ..
this time m just dishearted and thinking to stop taking Metformin :/


----------



## babyjla

Congrats markswife! 

Welcome Mrs.G! I'm on 1500mg daily, but I have heard of ladies taking 2000mg daily. :shrug: sorry I can't be of much help! 

So happy for all our preggo ladies! Its like all of a sudden everyone started getting preggo :D Congrats again to all.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I am on CD 1 this morning. It has been a relief to finally end that loooong cycle. I am keeping busy with the end of the year stuff both for my grad work and job. I am looking forward to summer break in four weeks!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Aein

woow thts good krissie finally you got the witch, i was also totally freakout with this long cycle of 50 days for the first time ... i'm on CD7 tdy ...

good luck with your study plan, hope summer week will end happily


----------



## SweetMel

Hi ladies,

As some of you know, I don't mess with Metformin any more. I don't even remember how much I used to take - it been that long ago. So I'm not much help either, but that amount does sound like a lot. :huh: I probably shouldn't be partisipating on a thread titled metformin & PCOS, but here I am. :haha: My update is that I am on CD14 and am hopefully going to o soon. I'm not feeling the mid-cycle cramps though. But I'm not complaining. I would like to be one of those women who doesn't get mittlesmertz (sp?). The CM is not cooperating like it did last month. I think o was on CD16 last month, and maybe I'm not going to o that soon this time. So that is pretty much it for me.


----------



## Aein

Good lucj Swetmelm its secobd day at end m also nt taking Metformin... reason its f,inished and DH dun have time to go outside :/ 

let see where this cycle goes on, m on CD67 and waiting for CD11, will go for scan onceagain


----------



## SweetMel

Aein, so you decided not to take the Metformin for now? You might not need it. It is suppose to be a medication for people with blood sugar issues. Have you ever tracked your blood sugar? I generally have a low blood sugar level and have never been above 150. I have taken it and it was 55 (really low). I haven't checked it in such a long time. I need to buy a monitor of my own and check my blood sugar every once in a while. So did you still take the Clomid? Or did you stop that for now too?


----------



## Aein

Swetmel, no i didnt chk my sugar level yet, just Dr prescribed it by saying its not for sugar issue but for PCOs, and i dun know should i stop it or nt, may be on Tuesday visit i will ask Dr, let see what she suggest

plus i also study if we PCOser concieve at any stage so it shouldnt be stopped till first trimester as it will decrease chances of abortion/mc... 

the ladies who concieved please share with us, are you going through Metformin or nt? wt Dr saying


----------



## SweetMel

I know what the doctors say. I just doubt them, because it didn't help me. I conceived both of my boys without Metformin and without Clomid. Don't misunderstand me. I think that it has been wonderful for some women, and if that is how they get children, then all the better. I think those two drugs are wildly over presribed and are thrown at women when the doctor doesn't know what else to do. They are not a cure all/ fix all. Even doctors will tell you that if these drugs do not work after 6 months, they aren't going to.


----------



## hippiekinz

I feel Metformin is the ONLY reason why I'm pregnant now. I was told I have PCOS and IR back in Aug 2012 and Metformin would be given to help with the IR. I don't have diabetes or any sugar issues, if anything in that department my sugar level is perfect. My OB GYN bumped me to 1000mg then 3 months later 1500mg for 3 days and then 2000mg. I've been on the 2000mg and losing weight and bam, DH & I must of just timed it right. I didn't even have to use Clomid. I am taking my 2000mg Metformin along with my prenatal vitamins. I have my first appointment next week when i'm 8 weeks and will talk more to my OB GYN about it. I could of swore my OB GYN said i might be on Metformin throughout my pregnancy when we were talking about my DH & I trying, but i will update you next week on what she says.


----------



## lichongchai

I went for a second opinion on using Metformin. What I have heard from a relative (who is also an OBGYN), Metformin should only be used if you have been diagnosed with Insulin Resistance. For me, my sugar level was normal, but insulin was way up high in the blood test. If not treated, IR can result in future Type 2 diabetes. So a low carb, low sugar, high protein diet combined with some exercise and Metformin should help with Insulin Resistance.


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies :wave: I've finally caught up on all I missed in this thread!

Markswife- Congrats on your bfp!! :happydance: That's amazing! :D

MrsG - I was only ever on 1500mg of immediate release met. I've never heard of anyone taking more than 2000mg, sorry! :shrug:

Bunny - I'm so glad to hear your scan went well and you got to hear the heartbeat!! :D Don't worry about the "viability" scan - I had one too at 5 weeks and the name freaked me out as well so I asked about it. My doc told me that they call it that because it's primary purpose is to check that the LO has embedded in the right place (ie: uterus instead of tubes). I'm excited for you for your scan in two weeks - it's amazing how much the baby grows in that short period of time! 

Krissie - congrats with wrapping up this year of your grad work! Hopefully you'll get to relax more during your summer break! :)

SweetMel - I knew you were doing great with your low carb gluten free diet, but I hadn't realized that you had stopped the met - that's awesome!!! It's always better to do it naturally if you can! :thumbup: I wish my body would have cooperated like that without all the meds! I also see that you're at your half point for your weight loss - congrats!! Hopefully your cm will cooperate and you'll O soon!! GL! :)

Aein - hopefully this will be your month! Let us know how your cd11 scan goes! <3

Hippie - how are you feeling??

For the ladies who were wondering about taking met while you're pregnant - my OB had me continue it until the end of my 12th week. She said that it helps reduce the chance of m/c in the first trimester.

Afm - along the met, I also stopped my progesterone suppositories at the end of my 12th week (I was on 200mg x 3 daily for my LP defect caused by low progesterone). My OB had told me that my placenta would take over by the 10th week and would then regulate the progestetone on it's own, but that they always continue until the 12th week as a safety net. Well, stopping the progesterone made me a bit of an emotional nutcase :haha: I was TERRIFIED that my placenta wasn't working properly and that my progesterone levels would drop and I would m/c. I even spent most of the first day without it crying (my poor dh lol). It's been almost a week now and I feel much better and (knock on wood) have had no problems or complications with stopping. I swear these hormones are gonna make me crazy! :haha: 

:dust: to all you ladies!!! <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to let you's know I had quite a bad car accident yesterday and wrapped my car round a tree. Slipped on deisel and have wrote off my car. Main thing is I'm fine a part from a badly cut up hand and some bruises and stiffness today. No one could believe I managed to walk away from it cos my car was that bad. But I'm absolutely fine :)


----------



## Aein

Ohhh Bunnh thanks God you are fine, pleass dear be careful always <3 

i read all above comments and things are sumhow clear in mind...,.
one Q is in my mind, if my both Ovaries are clear, no abnofmality seen... so should i have still cysts inside???
Dr say i have PCOS but how can i be sure is there any cysyt inside or not?? without cysts it can be called as PCOS....


----------



## markswife10

Bunny I am SO glad you are OK! Praise God, He was looking out for you for sure! <3 :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

JL, glad things are going well and Bunny, so glad you're okay!


----------



## lichongchai

Bunny_Boo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just wanted to let you's know I had quite a bad car accident yesterday and wrapped my car round a tree. Slipped on deisel and have wrote off my car. Main thing is I'm fine a part from a badly cut up hand and some bruises and stiffness today. No one could believe I managed to walk away from it cos my car was that bad. But I'm absolutely fine :)

Holy moly... Good to know that you are safe. Take care!


----------



## JL1363

Bunny - I'm so glad to hear you're ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Heard about a couple of other smashes on that road the same day and day after and one was a fatality :( someone was looking down on me that day. I am so lucky. A few stitches is nothing compared to what could of happened. It's just sinking in now about how serious it was. A lorry or something must have slipped diesel the whole length of the main road.


----------



## Fallen8905

I'm struggling on metaformin! Your meant to take it with food I'm on 3 tablets a day but I'm never hungry got really bad loss of apatite!


----------



## Aein

CD10 today... tomorrow is scan date, let see where the folly's are next month start m flying to Pak, to attend my brother marriage, m happy to meet my family after so long again, n sad too as will be far from hubby and also 1 month break will come in TTC also


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, so glad to hear you are OK!!!! 

Aein, good luck with your scan!! 

I'm currently on CD67 (just counted!) & STILL no AF. I go to the OBGYN on Wednesday morning. I'm going to demand to be referred to a specialist. I don't think we're getting anywhere with this doc either, so its time to move on. I've lost another pound, bringing my total to 28lbs lost. It feels good to say I've lost so much! Garden is going good! I have a pepper starting to grow on one of my plants :D Sooo exciting! I have had stomach troubles for the last week or so. My tummy just hurts all the time. I don't feel queasy, but I have diarrhea like very day. & my head has been hurting almost every day. & my back has been hurting. But I think I'm sleeping wrong or something because my neck & shoulders were sore the other morning. Good ole hubbs gave me a nice back massage the other morning, it was sooo nice! I'm curious to see how this doc appointment goes, because I'm not going to just accept being put on Clomid again for another 3 months, same dose, & come back to do it all over again. its getting us no where. I found out that one of the girls I work with has PCOS also, so I feel a little more normal. Its nice to know someone else in person who has it. She's going to start trying next month, & I told her that I'm going on 3 years of trying. She was so shocked to learn that it might take a long time. I hope for her sake it doesn't. I wouldn't wish this kind of pain on anyone. Anywaaaays, that's that. Nothing really new going on here. :shrug: Maybe I'll have good news Wednesday!


----------



## Aein

Baby, your plan looks good and m hopeful it will turn in a positive way
i'm also taking 3rd round of Clomid and i remember Dr said we just take it for 3 months.. so let see if no resuly with this cycle , might i will change my Doc too

i've flight on 2 June... so still hope the days m here should bring any good news for me  just hopeful


----------



## lichongchai

Update from me. Went for my CD11 scan today. My biggest follicle was 12mm. Not sure if this is good or not. Need to go back in two days for another scan.

Any inputs on whether the follicle growth is normal or slow?


----------



## Aein

woow your folly is best dear, now next scan show how much it grows in 2 or 3 days time
but hopefully it will be till 18 or above .., as in my case Dr said for Ovulation we need 18mm 

good luck dear, i suggest you to do BDIng every next day <3

m also going for scan in evening  m on CD11 too


----------



## Aein

got my scan result, left one folly is @ 16.5 and right one is @10 , so far its good for Ovulation
Dr call me again to rescan on 9th ...

plus i purchased an injection syringe, lolz i will use eggwhite after intercourse this time :D


----------



## SweetMel

It's a good thing you are alright bunny. Too bad about your poor car. :nope:


----------



## lichongchai

Aein, that is really good news for you. You should definitely be ovulating in the next 3-4 days. Will you be taking the HCG shot? Hope you can catch the egg for good this time :winkwink:


----------



## Aein

lichongchai said:


> Aein, that is really good news for you. You should definitely be ovulating in the next 3-4 days. Will you be taking the HCG shot? Hope you can catch the egg for good this time :winkwink:


thanks dear

let see, wt tomorrow scan results show, may be i O today night or tomorrow

last time folly raptured by itself and in feb i go through HCG shot

i hope no need this time too, rest God knows :dohh:


----------



## AlyCon

Sorry I've been gone a while. I'm BFN. Going to the doctor next week to figure out if I'm going on birth control or not.


----------



## Aein

Good luck with your appt Aly <3

why asking for birth pills?? why you need??


----------



## AlyCon

Since I don't get AF naturally and still haven't gotten it on Metformin my doctor wants me to try birth control for three months to see if it will help regulate AF. Also DH and I have been having problems and I honestly don't know if TTC is still a good idea right now. I guess I'll see if at the end of three months we still haven't improved then I might stay on it a little longer. This sucks. So many happy people are pregnant and have babies and here I am childless and miserable :(


----------



## Aein

Aly dont feel like this, see m here in same phase with you, baby, Krissue and Swetmel also

so just be relax and do as your Dr saying, and onething plz plz be positive try to be happy n relax, everything will end on a right track <3


----------



## Aein

my tdy scan showed left folli increased @19 ... Dr precribed HCG shot (Pregnyl) tomorrow ... so let see


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Aein - Good luck :D Keep us updated!

Aly - Sorry you feel like that :( we all have our down days, I'm sure all the ladies can empathise. Maybe the three months on bc will be less stressful and you and your OH can have some quality time together :)


----------



## markswife10

Good luck Aein!!! <3

So sorry Ally :( Your doctor won't try progesterone first? Sometimes progesterone taken for a few days and then stopped will bring on AF. While TTC I would NOT tolerate a doctor putting me on birth control, I would try the progesterone to bring on AF first. But whatever you do I hope it helps. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: AlyCon, sorry to hear you're down. Metformin hasn't helped me with AF either, my doctor has been inducing it with progesterone for the past two cycles. We're moving on to IVF though so from now on it's back to the more medicated cycles. I hope that things get better with DH! I know that my DH and I have definitely had our ups and downs in the past year. TTC is the most stressful, difficult thing we've been through. And being super hormonal doesn't help matters either...:wacko:


----------



## babyjla

Hello ladies! 

Aly, sorry to hear your feeling down. :hugs: Def know the feeling! 

I just thought I'd give a little update since I haven't been on much. I went to my obgyn yesterday & it was a complete waste of my time. He basically wanted to up my dose of Clomid to 100mg & for me to continue on that for another 6 months or so. OBVIOUSLY Clomid isn't working for me. I mean this is my 12th month all-together taking Clomid, with no luck. So I'm thinking there must be something else going on. He said if I am not pregnant after 6 months on a higher dose that he'd refer me to a specialist. Even though he said last time that if I didn't get pregnant after 6 months he'd refer me to a specialist. He also wanted me to take provera again to induce AF. Even after I told him how horrible my period was last time I took Provera... -_- SO, I found an endocrinologist in my area that accepts patients without a referral, & set up an appointment. I really wanted to be referred for insurance purposes, but oh well! I go in on July 9th at 9am. Until then, I'm just gonna hang out. I'm not stressing over it anymore. I'm hoping that since I'll be seeing a FS, we MIGHT can get somewhere. So for now that's all I have to update.. Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!!


----------



## AlyCon

Thanks for all your support ladies! I tried progesterone in march and AF came but no ovulation. I'm honestly confused on what to do now. I'm not really upset about the birth control since I am having issues with DH at the moment so maybe this three month break is the best thing for right now.


----------



## Aein

baby, sorry to hear all this mess you gone through, i hope n wish something positive turn for you very soon <3

got my HCG shot tdy evening and since morning nt feeling good with high fever and thorax pain:/


----------



## lichongchai

Got my HCG shot too! Now waiting to ovulate.... Good luck Aein!


----------



## lichongchai

babyjla said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Aly, sorry to hear your feeling down. :hugs: Def know the feeling!
> 
> I just thought I'd give a little update since I haven't been on much. I went to my obgyn yesterday & it was a complete waste of my time. He basically wanted to up my dose of Clomid to 100mg & for me to continue on that for another 6 months or so. OBVIOUSLY Clomid isn't working for me. I mean this is my 12th month all-together taking Clomid, with no luck. So I'm thinking there must be something else going on. He said if I am not pregnant after 6 months on a higher dose that he'd refer me to a specialist. Even though he said last time that if I didn't get pregnant after 6 months he'd refer me to a specialist. He also wanted me to take provera again to induce AF. Even after I told him how horrible my period was last time I took Provera... -_- SO, I found an endocrinologist in my area that accepts patients without a referral, & set up an appointment. I really wanted to be referred for insurance purposes, but oh well! I go in on July 9th at 9am. Until then, I'm just gonna hang out. I'm not stressing over it anymore. I'm hoping that since I'll be seeing a FS, we MIGHT can get somewhere. So for now that's all I have to update.. Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!!

Thats the right attitude Baby! Keep it together and dont lose hope! I am sure the FS will be having better answers and solutions :thumbup:


----------



## babyjla

Thanks ladies! & good luck this cycle Aein & lichongchai!


----------



## JL1363

Baby - good luck with your appt in July! 

Aein & lichongchai - hopefully you o soon! Good luck catching the eggie!!

:dust:


----------



## Fullofprayer

Hello ladies! I am very worried about PCOS. I was just Dx with it about a week ago. My husband and I have really wanted children for sometime it seems We are at the time for treatment. I am worried the doctor will start metformin and play the waiting game. I don't want to wait forever and I don't want to spend a lot of time just trying this or that.


----------



## babyjla

WOOOOW JL! Going on 15 weeks!!! Gotta be exciting! When do you find out the sex?!


----------



## Aein

Fullofprayer said:


> Hello ladies! I am very worried about PCOS. I was just Dx with it about a week ago. My husband and I have really wanted children for sometime it seems We are at the time for treatment. I am worried the doctor will start metformin and play the waiting game. I don't want to wait forever and I don't want to spend a lot of time just trying this or that.

Dont get worried dear, many ladies around us got preggo within 6 months, PCOS just need your positive approach with excercise and fit diet .. good luck dear and visit you Dr :flower:


----------



## Aein

tdy i Ovulated, scan confirmed too so i'm on 1dpo & cd16 ... now will start Cyclogest from 15 May till next 10 days, i m praying this cycle wont be weird as it was last month..

Good luck you too Lichong <3 

JL, how are you doing dear and yes tell us when you are gonna know about the sex or will it be surprised till end 

Bunny, whts update dear, you again visit dr or nt


----------



## JL1363

Aein - yay for O'ing!! :thumbup: Are you doing the oral or vaginal suppositories for your progesterone this round? Fx this will be your month!! 

Fullofprayer - Fx that the met works for you!! PCOS can definitely make ttc a difficult journey, but it's different for everyone and some don't have as much as trouble as others. The ladies in this thread are all amazing and we are all here as support of you need it. Keep us updated on your progress. It's possible that the met will be all you need. :dust: and good luck!!

Baby and Aein - I can't believe I'm almost 15 weeks! It still doesn't feel real!! I will definitely be finding out the sex (I'm WAY too impatient to wait :haha: ) I have an appt with my OB on the 15th and during that time I'm hoping to schedule my anatomy scan (should be around 19 weeks). I'll keep you ladies updates!! :)


----------



## Aein

Woow good luck JL, my all prayers and wishes with you <3

JL, its the same vaginal one ... thats why m in doubt to not spotting like my body did in last month when i started it :/


----------



## AlyCon

I had a follow up with my doctor today about being put in birth control for three months and when I went in there was a different doctor. Apparently my old one is leaving. Anyway this new doctor talked to me for a few minutes and was confused at first but once he had all the facts he said going to a specialist is the best thing and sent in the referral :) it's so strange how that worked out. Went in for birth control and came out with a referral for the fertility specialist. Today was a good day :)


----------



## Aein

woow ths cool Aly, m hopeful your appt with specialist is opening bright ways for you, good luck


----------



## JL1363

Aly - so glad to hear that things are working out :) Good luck with the fertility specialist. I definitely would not have gotten my bfp without mine - hopefully you find the same thing!

Aein - hopefully last cycle was just an off one and you won't have any problems with spotting this cycle. Did your doc give any input as to what may have caused your super long cycle and spotting last month? I'm keeping my fx for you!! :hugs:


----------



## lichongchai

AlyCon said:


> I had a follow up with my doctor today about being put in birth control for three months and when I went in there was a different doctor. Apparently my old one is leaving. Anyway this new doctor talked to me for a few minutes and was confused at first but once he had all the facts he said going to a specialist is the best thing and sent in the referral :) it's so strange how that worked out. Went in for birth control and came out with a referral for the fertility specialist. Today was a good day :)

Thats good news Aly! Goodluck!


----------



## Aein

JL, this is the problem she didnt say anything why cycke was long, for spotting she said it happens sometimes after Ovulation, so i have no clue why was so


----------



## Fallen8905

helllllooo.

I ov'd today had ewcm and pos opk i dtd on saturday as oh went away on sunday.... am i still in with a chance??

xx


----------



## Aein

yes too much in chance dear coz sperm can live upto 72hours .., good luck <3


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies-

Congrats to all the ladies with happy news and good luck to all of those with pending Dr.'s appointments. 

I don't have to much to update. I am on CD 12. Depending on when my next cycle starts I am hoping to start Clomid soon. We have tentatively decided July, however, if I have a late June cycle that is when we will start. I am really getting excited.


----------



## markswife10

Yay for O Aein!!! 

Aly!!! That is fantastic!!!! Good luck with the fertility specialist! I knew you shouldn't have to settle for birth control! <3 :hugs: Hopefully this means your BFP is around the corner! <3


----------



## StayHopeful

Good news, Aly! I was overwhelmed about going to a FS at first but now I'm so glad we're there.


----------



## Aein

Krissie, good luck with Clomid round dear, hope this session is for you <3


----------



## AlyCon

Thanks everyone! I had gotten so discouraged and was even thinking about stopping TTC but now things are starting to look up! I should be able to make my first appointment sometime next week. And DH has started to come to counseling with me so we can make our marriage better. Now I just have to get back in the gym and lose these last few pounds :)


----------



## Aein

Good luck Aly, there's surely sumthing better hidden for you, go and find out <3


----------



## SweetMel

This is going to be a long cycle for me. *sigh*


----------



## lichongchai

Anyone know the difference between Metformin and Metformin-SR and which one is more recommended for Insulin Resistance?


----------



## Aein

lichongchai said:


> Anyone know the difference between Metformin and Metformin-SR and which one is more recommended for Insulin Resistance?

i think there's no much difference but some patient used glucophage and it nt suite them so Dr change it to glucophage SR, rest i dun have nayother info :cry:


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> lichongchai said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know the difference between Metformin and Metformin-SR and which one is more recommended for Insulin Resistance?
> 
> i think there's no much difference but some patient used glucophage and it nt suite them so Dr change it to glucophage SR, rest i dun have nayother info :cry:Click to expand...

So are u feeling any symptoms yet?


----------



## Aein

what i felt by taking this medicines, i'm Oing this is the best part plus i felt and can say now my weight also loss because of Glucophage... no other symtoms i felt, looks its frndly with me


----------



## lichongchai

This thread has been quiet for a few days. 

Aein, whats the latest with you? Any PG symptoms yet?


----------



## Aein

yes feels everyone got busy with life affairs and then sudden active :D
where are you l'adies? wts going on .,, any updates Baby, bunny, krissie, JL, swetmel and all 

Afm, from yesterday m feeling constipation and this morning feeling backache and pain like AF is coming ;/ dun know wts this, till niw temp is going fine plus thx God nuthing weird happen till yet like last cycle

i've 2nd Jube flight to Pakistan, m going to attned my elder bro marriage, so shopping etc is going on, some some happy n some sad


----------



## Fallen8905

Im alrite just working a lot in tww but not really paying attention to it expect today my boobs are sore and had af style pain for a few mins but that's it how's everyone doing ?


----------



## Aein

Wish you good luck Fallen, i hope this sign is promising towards a new way <3


----------



## krissie328

Nothing really here either. I started back up on metformin after a couple months of inconsistently using it. I am trying to be faithful again along with my diet as we look to start clomid next cycle. I am currently CD 19.


----------



## Aein

Good luck with Clomid Krissie, my 3rd round of clomid ended let see what will be the result in next few days, else when i back to home in July first week i try to change the Dr


----------



## lichongchai

3rd round of clomid for me as well, but in all 9 months of TTC.... 

Hope its this cycle for you and me Aein. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SweetMel

I don't really have any news to talk about. It's same old thing here. I'm cd 31 and counting. I had kicked the blanket off last night so when I woke up I was cold. My temp this morning reflected it. I'm just having a messed up cycle.


----------



## Aein

aww swetmel, dont mess up with it dear, just wait for the right time and moves on the track, we are all on same track but positively we hope soon we will get our BFP too

hugs to all <3 <3


----------



## markswife10

Praying all you girls have your BFP's on the horizon! <3


----------



## lichongchai

markswife10 said:


> Praying all you girls have your BFP's on the horizon! <3

Loved reading your journal! How is the pregnancy going?


----------



## markswife10

lichongchai said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Praying all you girls have your BFP's on the horizon! <3
> 
> Loved reading your journal! How is the pregnancy going?Click to expand...


Aw thanks :) So far everything is going smoothly! :) Just waiting on my first prenatal appointment at 8 weeks. <3 Dealing with all the symptoms of nausea, sore boobs, gas, bloating, exhaustion, constipation, peeing all day/night, etc. and loving it :) :cloud9:


----------



## Fallen8905

i dont know whats wrong with me i have sore boobs and af type pain. on and off. I also had another lot of ewcm/sticky cm two days ago. I am 6-7Dpo


----------



## StayHopeful

:dust: to all!

I'm in the middle of pre-IVF stuff, I'll start my stims after my next AF, sometime around the beginning of June.


----------



## lichongchai

StayHopeful said:


> :dust: to all!
> 
> I'm in the middle of pre-IVF stuff, I'll start my stims after my next AF, sometime around the beginning of June.

Goodluck!!! Hope and pray that you come out successful with a little peanut. :thumbup:


----------



## lichongchai

markswife10 said:


> lichongchai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Praying all you girls have your BFP's on the horizon! <3
> 
> Loved reading your journal! How is the pregnancy going?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw thanks :) So far everything is going smoothly! :) Just waiting on my first prenatal appointment at 8 weeks. <3 Dealing with all the symptoms of nausea, sore boobs, gas, bloating, exhaustion, constipation, peeing all day/night, etc. and loving it :) :cloud9:Click to expand...

It is a miracle of nature, isnt it! I loved being pregnant with my first one. The only symptoms I had was excessive peeing and exhaustion. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy ahead!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sorry I haven't been on! Really want to catch up with everyone :)

Nothing new here, I'm 10 weeks and 3 days, so still early and being cautious. No morning sickness or nausea just peeing more and tired. 12 week scan will be June 12th when I'll be 13.5 weeks cos I'm going on holiday to England the week before. Had my booking appointment and all went well. That's it really :D

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## babyjla

Bunny, glad to hear you are doing well! Hard to believe you are already 10 weeks pregnant!!! 

Jl, does that mean you've popped yours out yet?!?!?! :haha: just kidding :)

AFM, I'm just holding down the fort. I had some light spotting this morning, but so far nothing since then. I'm going to NC to visit my uncle & aunt this weekend since its a long weekend, & we could use a vacation. I really don't have anything new to report, I just keep silently stalking the thread to check on everyone & see how you all are doing. :hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Everyone!!!

Nothing too new with me as well. Pregnancy symptoms kicking my butt some days, but I know it will be all worth it. My spotting stopped because I had a yeast infection.:dohh: I was seen last week, got medicine cream and haven't spotted since, so I'm very happy.

I had my N1 appointment at 8 weeks and i'll be back for my next appointment this Thursday. I will be 10 weeks on the day, i'm 9 weeks 5 days right now. I'm not too sure what will happen at this one, i think it's more of a physical since my N1 appointment was medical information and talking about everything. I am planning on doing the 3 main genetic testing because I'm adopted and here in NY my files are closed. So I think it would be best to to do them and be safe. It will be a mystery for me as time goes on, but i'm sure it will all work out.

I hope everyone is doing well!!!:hugs:


----------



## Aein

its really nice to hear from you all, glad you are all doing fine

stay, Good luck with your appt dear 

Fallen, praying that turns over a good sign <3


----------



## markswife10

lichongchai said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lichongchai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Praying all you girls have your BFP's on the horizon! <3
> 
> Loved reading your journal! How is the pregnancy going?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw thanks :) So far everything is going smoothly! :) Just waiting on my first prenatal appointment at 8 weeks. <3 Dealing with all the symptoms of nausea, sore boobs, gas, bloating, exhaustion, constipation, peeing all day/night, etc. and loving it :) :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> It is a miracle of nature, isnt it! I loved being pregnant with my first one. The only symptoms I had was excessive peeing and exhaustion. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy ahead!Click to expand...

It surely is! :) <3 Thanks so much! :hugs: <3


----------



## AlyCon

Hi everyone! It's nice to see updates from all the ladies :) I'm glad you all are doing well! As for me, I need to go pick up my referral paperwork so I can make my appt with the specialist. I keep calling the office but they never pick up so I'm just going to go there because it should be processed by now. 

In other news, I will be starting a low starch vegan diet on Monday! I will of course keep exercising on my regular schedule (about two hours a day M-F). Hopefully this will improve my pcos and help me lose these last few pounds. Maybe if I'm lucky I will ovulate and get a BFP! ..only in my wildest dreams lol I haven't been taking the Metformin lately but Im going to start taking 500mg a day just to help with the diet and everything until I see the specialist and figure out what's next. 

And last but not least the BEST news! DH is still coming to counseling with me. I'm so happy and proud of him for doing this with me. He was totally against it at first but now he actually looks forward to our appointments :) and best of all our marriage is improving as a result. I'm feeling better about TTC more and more these days. and it feels good


----------



## StayHopeful

So glad things are going well, Aly!


----------



## babyjla

Thats great new aly! Glad everything is looking up!


----------



## lichongchai

Happy for you Aly!


----------



## Aein

woow great plan Aly, good luck, thumbs up for you <3

m going through shopping, packing ... ohhh God just 1wk left to fly Pakisan, my homeland
feeling glitchy sad i will be without hubby :/


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies :wave: I hope everyone is doing well!

Aein - have a safe trip! Glad to hear that this cycle is going better than last :)

Baby - haven't popped it out yet! :haha: I'm almost 17 weeks, which is insane tho - time is going by so fast!

Stayhopeful - how are you feeling about the ivf stuff so far? Do you know which stims you'll be using?

Hippie, markswife, & Bunny - I'm so glad to hear things are going well! GL with your upcoming scans / tests! :)

AlyCon - I'm so glad that things are going well! :)

How are all the other ladies doing?? SweetMel, lichongchai, Fallen?

:dust: to all :)

Afm - DH and I just got back from Washington, DC - we were there for a cousin's wedding and made a mini vacation out of it, which was really nice. I have my appt for my 19 week anatomy scan on June 10th and (as long as LO cooperates) we should be able to find out the gender then! I'll keep all you ladies updated!


----------



## StayHopeful

JL1363 said:


> Stayhopeful - how are you feeling about the ivf stuff so far? Do you know which stims you'll be using?

I'm going to be using Gonal F, I qualified for a 50% off program so my doctor switched me to it from Follistim. I'm nervous about IVF but getting excited. I ended up not doing BCP because my genetic testing showed that I'm a carrier for a fairly common clotting disorder so they decided not to put me on the BCP, I'm just going to start progesterone again on Wed and then start the stims when AF comes. DH and I both took antibiotics for 10 days and I have an ultrasound and consult with the doctor on June 4 to make sure that everything looks good to start stims once AF comes. I'm really excited about it, but also so much more nervous than I was about anything else we've done because it just seems so much bigger than anything else, not to mention more expensive. We're going to be transferring 2 embryos if we have 2, so hopefully that will increase our chances too. Right now it looks like I'll start stims the 2nd week of June and do my retrieval and transfer the last week of June. I ordered my meds this week, it somehow seemed more real when the giant box of meds arrived.:?


----------



## SweetMel

I've been just reading lately. I have no news to write about. I'm so bored with this incredibly long cycle.


----------



## Aein

Good luck stayhopeful, praying it will work for you <3


Swetmel, your chart is so far good gping, have you tested or not?? i'm on cd30 and dpo15 .... m also thinking to do test in a day


----------



## lichongchai

JL1363 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Aein - have a safe trip! Glad to hear that this cycle is going better than last :)
> 
> Baby - haven't popped it out yet! :haha: I'm almost 17 weeks, which is insane tho - time is going by so fast!
> 
> Stayhopeful - how are you feeling about the ivf stuff so far? Do you know which stims you'll be using?
> 
> Hippie, markswife, & Bunny - I'm so glad to hear things are going well! GL with your upcoming scans / tests! :)
> 
> AlyCon - I'm so glad that things are going well! :)
> 
> How are all the other ladies doing?? SweetMel, lichongchai, Fallen?
> 
> :dust: to all :)
> 
> Afm - DH and I just got back from Washington, DC - we were there for a cousin's wedding and made a mini vacation out of it, which was really nice. I have my appt for my 19 week anatomy scan on June 10th and (as long as LO cooperates) we should be able to find out the gender then! I'll keep all you ladies updated!

Doing ok. Nice to know that you are doing well. Gender scan is the most exciting time. Although its one way or the other, the fact that its unknown makes it even more exciting and mysterious.


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> Good luck stayhopeful, praying it will work for you <3
> 
> 
> Swetmel, your chart is so far good gping, have you tested or not?? i'm on cd30 and dpo15 .... m also thinking to do test in a day

Your chart looks good. Are u feeling any symptoms yet Aein?


----------



## Aein

lichon , i was with constipation and sleepless night but today morning when awake got my AF ...

m relax for tht as i've to travel to homeland next sunday and will be back in a month, so after my visit will start journey again and thanks God cycle was just 30 days long yuhooooooo


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> lichon , i was with constipation and sleepless night but today morning when awake got my AF ...
> 
> m relax for tht as i've to travel to homeland next sunday and will be back in a month, so after my visit will start journey again and thanks God cycle was just 30 days long yuhooooooo

Oh! Yes, it was a better cycle for you that the last one!! 

I believe you are travelling to Pakistan right? I am from India, so that makes us neighbours :hugs:


----------



## Aein

ohh thts cool Lichon i've Indian neighbours one from Mumbai and other frm Kerala... plus i know many people frm India, you are frm which area


----------



## lichongchai

I am from Kerala too! Actually many families from our region have atleast one or two members working in the middle east. 

The world is such a small place :winkwink:


----------



## Aein

Yes Lich i agreed with you, even my ngbr told me when Saudi labour law changed , how everyone in Kerala was reacting and even they were more uptodate for this news

so can you speak Hindi or not? you from Hinduism or anyother


----------



## lichongchai

Yes I do speak Hindi. My native tongue is Malayalam though. Hindi language is compulsory in schools in India.


----------



## Aein

thsys cool Lich my Kerala neighbour dont speak but understand some some


----------



## babyjla

Well, just wanted to update that I think the witch may have FINALLY arrived. Only 3 months later :haha: Anyways, its still light, but its something! Whoo hooo.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

That's great baby! I hope it will kick start a normal cycle now! Good luck :D


----------



## babyjla

Thanks bunny. It did! I'm currently on CD4 & taking my 100mg of Clomid. This is our last round of trying before we go to the specialist in July. FX'd we don't need the specialist!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I have my fingers firmly crossed for you! Stay relaxed and enjoy bding :haha: Hope this is the cycle!! :D


----------



## Isobel345

Has anyone here tried Inositol to regulate cycles? I just got some after reading some posts saying it worked to lengthen the luteal phase. Fingers are crossed that it works! When I did a Google search I found https://www.pcosdiva.com/2012/07/de-mystifying-myo-inositol/
Any opinions? Experiences? Thanks in advance!


----------



## krissie328

Hey Isobel I am currently taking it. I have noticed a lot of changes and I am feeling so much better. I am still taking metformin but I am trying to get my carbs to under 50 a day and go off the metformin since it isn't working that well for me. I am hoping my cycle starts soon as I am on CD 34 now.


----------



## markswife10

Still cheering on all of you ladies!!!! <3 We need some more BFP's in this group! :) :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyjla

Hi ladies, how is everyone? I'm good, AF just left & I took my last round of Clomid before we go to the fs. I'm excited to try one last time before we go into the more serious stuff. Fx'd it works! 

Isobel, I can't speculate on that. Never even heard of it! Fx'd it works for you though!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck with this round of clomid, babyj! I'm currently waiting on AF, hopefully she'll be here early next week and then I'll start my IVF injections. Right now we're looking at a retrieval and transfer at the end of the month.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck baby...

Congrats stayhopeful... That seems exciting for you.

Inositol is similar to metformin in its effects. However in studies of women with PCOS it appears to be more effective at restoring ovulation and periods. It also has an increase for pregnancy. 

I started it a couple weeks ago along with my metformin. My mood is so much better as it also works on anxiety and depression. And I can feel stuff going on in my body. I plan to take it for the next three months when my metformin runs out and go from there.

I have also started a prenatal and D3 and a B100. 

Now if I could get the diet under control.


----------



## Isobel345

I just took my first dose last night- are you ladies skipping any days? I guess I'm asking because I have heard it can mess up the first couple cycles, and then it normalizes. My husband is taking a vacation this month and I'm worried I'll ovulate AFTER it's over. Thank you for sharing the benefits you've had so far! I have a lot of anxiety so maybe it'll calm everything down. Everyone reading this thread gets all my warm wishes for smooth sailing and bfp magic dust!

Much affection! Xoxo


----------



## krissie328

I started off taking 1000 mg 3 times a day and hour or so before I eat. My cycles are so messed up I didn't figure it mattered. I also started temping so I am hoping to watch that. although I am unsure how reliable that is as I get up a lot at night and sometimes leave the window open. But I am trying it for now.


----------



## Isobel345

Thanks for letting me know! I'm starting at 750 just before bedtime as I heard it can help you sleep. I didn't want to start with a high dose because my cycles were perfect until January. Ovulated on day 14 or 15, 29 day cycle. Now I'm on cycle day 36 and frustrated as all hell. You've given me hope with your responses! Thanks again for everything.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies... anything new happening?

I have been sick for the last few days and am now starting to feel better. I took a hpt this morning and it was a bfn. I am hoping at hurries and shows up I am ready to start a new cycle. 

I am planning to continue with my current supplements and 50 g of Clomid this time.


----------



## StayHopeful

It's been quiet on here! I've had a rough day, I got AF yesterday so I was super excited to start my IVF injections today, but my baseline ultrasound showed a small cyst. So I'm on BCP for 2 weeks to hopefully make it go away, then I go back in for another ultrasound and hopefully I can start the injections after that.


----------



## Aein

Hey,

how are you all dears??
i'm here after a long long time ... dun know wt was discussed in previous post

here in Karachi, i visit my sister's gynea, one famous name of city.. she advised me for Laproscopy ...

please suggest me what i do?? 
when it can be done, is it long procedure or not? 
bed rest needed or what ... please please suggest me


----------



## babyjla

Hey ladies! 

Question... What is inositol? & what is it supposed to do??? I'm willing to try anything!

Stayhopeful, sorry to hear about the cyst! Fx'd you can start injections soon!!! 

Aein, I'm not sure but I think I'd take the advice of the doc. Did they give you any specifics on the procedure?

Afm, I'm about 3 weeks into my cycle...not sure the exact cd. Its something like 20ish lol. I either just ovulated or will be soon. I took 100mg of Clomid this round. This is our last round before my endo appt in 3 weeks. So we'll see. It would be nice if I got preggo this round, but I dont have much faith in the Clomid & Met anymore so I'm just looking forward to what will come with the endo appt. How is everyone else doing? JL, Bunny, Hippie, how are the pregnancies going??????


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey Baby,

I'm doing pretty good, I went in for my 12 week scan last Monday and we got to see our little one. I was so happy to see everything was ok, i've been worried like crazy. The 12 week NT test was done as well and i got my test results back and everything looked good:thumbup: I go back this Thursday for my N2 appointment/exam/check up. 
I'm currently 13 weeks 5 days and just loving every moment. I keep getting these fluttering feelings and i think it's baby because gas bubbles don't feel like this. I can't wait to feel movement in a few weeks and my gender scan at 20 weeks. Were dying to know if it's a boy or girl.

I hope you ladies are doing well and get your :bfp: soon <3


----------



## krissie328

Baby- inositol is suppose to work similar to metformin and cause ovulation. It also helps with weight loss, depression, anxiety and blood sugar. I decided to try it because after eight months on met I wasn't seeing results and studies have shown it is more effective.


----------



## Isobel345

So far my experiences with inositol have been really good-

"Younger style" period (2 heavy flow days and two medium days; in my mid thirties my period had started to lighten a lot and now I've gone back to my twenties type of menstruation)

Softer skin

Better sleep

Less anxiety

Less issues with the keratosis pilaris on the back of my arms

Less problems with my hypoglycemia

I feel much more zen. Here's hoping that continued use will bring my period length back to textbook ranges (28 instead of 35)...

I take 750 mg capsule each night before bed.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is well :) Had my 12 week scan last wednesday and was put back a few days so I'm 14 weeks 1 day today. Scan went great, really enjoyed it. Booked a private 16 week gender scan for July 7 and have my 20 week scan on 8 August.

I have my fingers crossed for everyone, you guys deserve the very best!


----------



## babyjla

Hippie, that's fantastic! I'm so glad to hear everything is going well! What do ya'll want??? Boy or girl ?! *hugs*

Krissie, how long have you been taking it? Have you noticed any changes? Do you take it along with the Metformin? Where do you get it? Sorry for all the questions!!! :haha:

Isobel, THANKS! Where do you buy it from? I never hear about this stuff unless its from ladies on bnb! My doctors suck lol.

Bunny, that's so exciting!!!! SO happy for you! Glad everything is going well for you to!!! What do you hope to have?

Has anyone heard from JL?!


----------



## hippiekinz

Bunny- Were really close!!! I was 3 days off so instead of being 14 weeks 3 days today, i'm 14 weeks since it was only a 3 day difference they didn't change it. I wonder how much it is here for a private ultrasound, it's killing not to know the gender. 

Baby- Were hoping for a girl. MIL has two boy grandchildren, so a girl would be nice  This will be 1st parents 1st grandchild and my mom is hoping girl too.


----------



## Isobel345

I get mine from Amazon! I picked the company with good reviews and it's called Jarrow I think. If you Google 'inositol soulcysters' it might bring up threads where women had good experiences with their pcos symptoms. That's how I first fell down the rabbit hole, so to speak. Good luck! 

To all the inspiring bfp stories here, Happy and Healthy Nine Months!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

We're hoping for a boy but I think it's a girl and I'm actually getting used to the idea of a girl so I'd be happy either way :)

I was put back three days which made week 13 extra long :haha: My due date has changed from 14 December to the 17 - just as long as it doesnt come along on christmas!!

I got my scan half price at £37.50 for the gender scan as it's a brand new clinic and they are only open two days and trying to get new clients. Might take advantage of the sale and get a couple more booked for around 30 weeks :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yea I found my information on Soulcysters as well. I have noticed my anxiety and depression is less severe. I still have not started a new cycle but I am not surprised with all my stress and switching around pills. 

I was trying to take them both together, however, my metformin changed manufactures and the taste is so bad I almost throw up every time I take it so I haven't for a few weeks.


----------



## hippiekinz

Bunny_Boo said:


> We're hoping for a boy but I think it's a girl and I'm actually getting used to the idea of a girl so I'd be happy either way :)
> 
> I was put back three days which made week 13 extra long :haha: My due date has changed from 14 December to the 17 - just as long as it doesnt come along on christmas!!
> 
> I got my scan half price at £37.50 for the gender scan as it's a brand new clinic and they are only open two days and trying to get new clients. Might take advantage of the sale and get a couple more booked for around 30 weeks :haha:

Yea my EDD was Dec 19, but it was moved to Dec 16, but they want to keep Dec 19 - so I might be early. And yes, as long as it's before Christmas, i'll be happy!! 

I went in for another revisit exam and everything was fine. We got to actually hear the baby's heartbeat and it was so amazing. I'm going back when I'm 18 weeks for more blood work and another revisit exam. I might look around here and see how much a private ultrasound would be. I want to know the gender so bad!!!


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA, life has been way too busy! I'm so glad to hear all you ladies are doing well!! :) 

Hippie and Bunny - I'm so glad to hear your scans were good and everything is going well! Seeing the baby and hearing the heartbeat is always so magical :D I'm excited for you two to find out the gender of your little ones!! 

Krissie and Isobel - That's wonderful that inositol is helping! :thumbup: I've got my fx that you will see your bfp soon!!

Baby - How are you feeling about your upcoming appt? Hopefully this last cycle of clomid will do the trick and you won't need the specialist after all!!

Stayhopeful - I'm so sorry to hear about your cyst :hugs: Fx the BCP will take care of the cyst and you'll be able to start your injections asap :hugs:

Aein - I'm so sorry, I don't really know much about laproscopy except that it's often used to check for endometriosis. I agree with Baby and would listen to the doctors advice. How much longer are you in Karachi for?

Afm - I'm doing really well. I've been feeling the baby move for about the past week and it's been really amazing :) I had my 19 week anatomy scan just over a week ago and everything looks perfect! We also found out that we're having a little boy!!!!! :blue: We are THRILLED and couldn't be happier :) My mom came to visit this past weekend and helped us paint nursey baby blue - I know it's such a typical color, but it's so cute that I can't help but love it - it looks like the color of the sky :)

:dust: to all you ladies waiting on your bfp!!! <3


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, JL! A boy is so exciting!

And hippiekinz and bunny, glad things are going well for you too!


----------



## markswife10

Congrats JL!!! <3

Glad things are going well for you Bunny and Hippie :) <3

AFM, I had my 11w4d scan the day before yesterday <3 It was SO amazing to see the LO moving around in there :) I can scarcely believe I am almost in the second trimester!! <3 Such a huge milestone! 

Still cheering all of the rest of you on!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsAM

Hi guys

Would really appreciate some advice. I posted on this thread a few months ago and basically I was asking if I should be on metformin considering I have PCOS. I was encouraged to get it so I emailed the hospital and they kept putting me off until out of the blue they scheduled an appointment for me with the consultant.

So my appointment was back in January and the consultant told me that metformin was considered a wonder drug for PCOS but recent studies show that it has a very negligible effect actually and it's probably not worth taking but if I felt it does me some good I could carry on taking it! Bit confusing if you ask me lol.

Anyway my supply ran out a few weeks ago and I kept asking the hospital for a prescription but the nurses just keep telling me they've put my request in my notes and the Doctor will look at them! Well he hasn't so far. 

To be honest I'm not really pursuing it as when I was on metformin I didn't really notice any changes in my condition or weight loss so maybe in my case it doesn't really help but maybe I should be pursuing Initosol (sic) sorry no idea how to spell that. I just feel like my hospital is so rubbish at answering questions I feel like I'm badgering them. 

Just confused to be honest
So really I have


----------



## StayHopeful

Mrs AM, I'm on Metformin and I have PCOS but I'm not insulin-resistant. I've been on it since December but haven't really had any difference, I'm still not o'ing on my own. My doctor wants me to stay on it through my IVF cycle though, she said it will still help with regulating the balance of hormones. I don't have any experience with the other drug, though, sorry!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats on a boy JL! SO happy for you!!

Hippie - I'm the same, I just NEED to know the gender! Two weeks today til my 16 week gender scan and it's honestly dragging in!

Markswife - Glad you enjoyed your scan, it is just amazing isn't it! You hoping for a certain gender? :)

Mrs AM - I was on metformin when I got pregnant and it honestly took me months to see any changes at all, and from what I've read some people can see changes straight away while others take such a long time


----------



## Isobel345

Definitely do research on inositol. It really does help many women with PCOS.


----------



## lichongchai

Hi everyone!

Sorry that I have been off the radar for so long. Was on a 3 week long trip last month with family and then I was preoccupied with my daughter's school opening. She just began kindergarden. 

So the good news is, I got a +ve HPT test while on my trip :happydance:. 
Went in for a preliminary scan last week, will need to go for a more detailed one next month during my 12th week. 

My doctor has asked me to stop Metformin as I am having really bad nausea. Do you guys think its normal to stop the drug?

Happy to know that all other pregnancies here are doing well. Congrats on your gender scan JL!


----------



## markswife10

thank you Bunny! <3 It is the most amazing thing!!! We are HOPING for a girl, but will be thrilled with either :)


----------



## hippiekinz

lichongchai said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry that I have been off the radar for so long. Was on a 3 week long trip last month with family and then I was preoccupied with my daughter's school opening. She just began kindergarden.
> 
> So the good news is, I got a +ve HPT test while on my trip :happydance:.
> Went in for a preliminary scan last week, will need to go for a more detailed one next month during my 12th week.
> 
> My doctor has asked me to stop Metformin as I am having really bad nausea. Do you guys think its normal to stop the drug?
> 
> Happy to know that all other pregnancies here are doing well. Congrats on your gender scan JL!

How far along are you? I know my OB DIDN'T want me to stop my Metformin in the 1st trimester because the risk of miscarriage increases when you have PCOS. I don't know how true that is, but I didn't stop mine and I still won't. I feel Metformin is helping me with my IR and keeping me in check. Why stop something that's working right? I doubled check and they said I could take Metformin throughout my pregnancy, it won't hurt the baby. 

Maybe the nausea is morning sickness? I know I felt ill a lot in my first tri, but it wasn't the medicine - it was baby:thumbup:


----------



## markswife10

I didn't stop the Metformin until 12 weeks either lichongchai. My OB wanted me on it until 12 weeks. She told me it decreases the risk of miscarriage in ladies with PCOS, which is why she wanted me on it until 12 weeks :) 

I also agree that the nausea is probably morning sickness. I had a ton of it starting at 6 weeks. I still get it off and on, but not as bad as it was.


----------



## JL1363

Congrats lichongchai!!! :happydance: My doc was the same as the other ladies - she wanted me to stay on the met until the end of my first trimester to reduce the chance of miscarriage. Happy and healthy nine months to you!!


----------



## lichongchai

hippiekinz said:


> lichongchai said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry that I have been off the radar for so long. Was on a 3 week long trip last month with family and then I was preoccupied with my daughter's school opening. She just began kindergarden.
> 
> So the good news is, I got a +ve HPT test while on my trip :happydance:.
> Went in for a preliminary scan last week, will need to go for a more detailed one next month during my 12th week.
> 
> My doctor has asked me to stop Metformin as I am having really bad nausea. Do you guys think its normal to stop the drug?
> 
> Happy to know that all other pregnancies here are doing well. Congrats on your gender scan JL!
> 
> How far along are you? I know my OB DIDN'T want me to stop my Metformin in the 1st trimester because the risk of miscarriage increases when you have PCOS. I don't know how true that is, but I didn't stop mine and I still won't. I feel Metformin is helping me with my IR and keeping me in check. Why stop something that's working right? I doubled check and they said I could take Metformin throughout my pregnancy, it won't hurt the baby.
> 
> Maybe the nausea is morning sickness? I know I felt ill a lot in my first tri, but it wasn't the medicine - it was baby:thumbup:Click to expand...

I have completed 8 weeks. I stopped taking it last week, so the nausea is not that extreme as it used to be; but it is still very much there. Also a lot of heartburn.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats Lichongchai!! My GP told me to come off metformin when I phoned to tell them I was pregnant and my midwife confirmed this. They told me there hasn't been enough studies on it yet and I must admit I was nervous about coming off it as I had read it does decrease the changes of miscarriage. But here I am at 15 weeks :) To be honest I am quite glad I came off it because most of my pcos symptoms have disappeared. I think being pregnant has leveled everything out! :haha: I've lost more weight now than I did on metformin :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Lichongchai!


----------



## lichongchai

Bunny_Boo said:


> Congrats Lichongchai!! My GP told me to come off metformin when I phoned to tell them I was pregnant and my midwife confirmed this. They told me there hasn't been enough studies on it yet and I must admit I was nervous about coming off it as I had read it does decrease the changes of miscarriage. But here I am at 15 weeks :) To be honest I am quite glad I came off it because most of my pcos symptoms have disappeared. I think being pregnant has leveled everything out! :haha: I've lost more weight now than I did on metformin :haha:

Thanks BunnyBoo! My GP had said the same thing.


----------



## lichongchai

This thread has become too quiet!!! 

Sorry guys for not writing for so long... The nausea, MS and fatigue have really pulled me down. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hope you feel better soon lichongchai!

I've been feeling better the past week so hoping I'll get my energy back for a wee while :haha:

Had my private 16 week gender scan on sunday there, I'm having a boy :D

Hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## krissie328

Hope you feel better soon lichongchai. 

Congrats on your boy Bunny. That is so exciting you got to find out early! 

Afm, I am still waiting on af to show up. Her last appearance was May 3rd. I am honestly feeling really defeated and giving ttc a break. Hubby was laid off in April and just found work and I am now looking for a different job because the district I am working for cut my position to .8 and we are required to take 14 furlough days. On top of the stress of my semester starting in a few weeks, I just don't think ttc is a good idea.


----------



## hippiekinz

Bunny_Boo said:


> Hope you feel better soon lichongchai!
> 
> I've been feeling better the past week so hoping I'll get my energy back for a wee while :haha:
> 
> Had my private 16 week gender scan on sunday there, I'm having a boy :D
> 
> Hope everyone is okay :)

Congrats Bunny! That's amazing you got to find out so early!! I was thinking of doing a private scan here, but I'm going in for my appointment at 18 weeks and this OB I like, so maybe i can try to get an ultrasound done and maybe find out the gender. If not I will wait it out. I hate to spend almost $100.00 to find out in a few weeks for free through my insurance. I keep calling our LO a boy. I don't know why, just feels like it when I try to listen to his heartbeat on the fetal doppler I bought, he's on the move. I also think it could be because he doesn't want to sit still and my DH has ADD and is always moving and keeping busy, lol:haha: Will see in a few weeks.

As for me, I'm tired all the time still. This heat isn't helping either and i drink a lot of water and want to nap. I keep getting more pulling sensation and sometimes if i lay right some popping movement feeling, but no kicking yet - too early. I cant wait for that part to come


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, bunny!

I'm in the middle of my IVF cycle, my ER is tomorrow morning.


----------



## dbluett

Congrats to all the BFPs! I haven't posted in while, things have been crazy. Anyways I did another gonal-f cycle. Had my IUI on June 28th. Took HPT this morning and it was positive  Going for beta tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats dbluett... that is very exciting for you!


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats dbluett


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, dbluett!


----------



## JL1363

Congrats dbluett!! Happy and healthy nine months to you!! :)


----------



## dbluett

Thank you ladies. Had first beta today.


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies!

i was out of the forum from last 1 month
wish to hear how everyone is doing??


----------



## dbluett

Beta come back postive @ 74.6. Go back on Monday for 2nd beta. Hoping the numbers go in the right direction. I am still a little uneasy after having the miscarriage. I am hoping this is the 3 year miracle DH and I have been waiting for 

:dust: to all


----------



## markswife10

Congrats dbluett!!!! :)


----------



## Aein

congrats dbluett... happy for you <3


----------



## babyjla

Congrats dbluett!! That's awesome! 

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I had an apt with an endo on Tuesday, which ended up being cancelled because I was running 10min behind & they refused to see me. So I've decided to give up ttc. Its not worth the pain & suffering I endure every day to keep trying. So I'm just going to get healthy & forget about the baby stuff. Its obviously not meant to happen for me. I mean we're going on three years, tried clomid, metformin, vitamins, blah blah blah. Been through 4 different doctors & still no luck. I don't have the strength to press on anymore. So I'm going to do what I hate to do, & that is give up. But, I still want to keep in touch with you ladies & root you on, so I'll keep checking in from time to time to see how you all are doing! So excited for everyone who is expecting! Congrats you all, & good luck to all who are still trying!


----------



## Aein

Hey baby, hugs ya dear

please dont get fadeup, see m in same queue with you... 2 years are at end but no luck
i suggest you do some rest for months and try again ...

see m gonna do HSG test nxt month and hopeful for any positive change
you can also try this


----------



## dbluett

I know how frustrating it can be baby! We have also been trying for over 3 years. I went to i don't know how many drs. I had no luck with clomid and they switched me to gonal-f. Have they mentioned about trying you gonal-f?I got my first BFP being on metformin and gonal-f.

Best of luck!!


----------



## StayHopeful

:hugs: babyj. You have to do what's best for you, and only you and DH know that. Whether it's stopping ttc completely or just taking a break, I hope that this time is good for you. And know that we are all here to support you.


----------



## lichongchai

congratulations bunny_boo!


----------



## lichongchai

congratulations dbluett!


----------



## AlyCon

I've pretty much given up too Baby! I haven't even been taking the met anymore! My marriage is still struggling and now we just found out two weeks ago DH will be deploying next month. So unless I get a BFP before he leaves I'm out for almost a year anyway! 

On a good note though I've been trying to eat healthier and have been going to the gym. I've lost a few more pounds and I actually got AF all on my own earlier this month!!! This is a huge deal! It's my first 100% natural AF in over two years! :) which means now there actually might be a small chance that I could get a BFP but I doubt it. With the way my pcos is my cycles are probably anovulatory so I won't hold my breath. I'm actually hoping not to get pregnant before he leaves. I want to use the time he's away to focus on myself and continue to get healthy physically and mentally. I might restart the met after he's gone but I haven't decided just yet. Hopefully by the time he gets back my cycles with be regular and ovulatory then we can get back to working on our marriage and just NTNP for a while. We'll see! 

I'll definitely be popping in to check on everyone and give you updates! 

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFPs!!! :)


----------



## Aein

Nice to hear from you Aly, GL dear

where all gone :S it seems i back from my home town but everyone here gone :/


----------



## Aein

here in Saudi Arabia there's a Herb called Nabi Boti, that's women using for conceive
i asked one of my friend to bring this for me, in some hour she will be here with Herb, have to take this Herb after next day of finished periods for 3 days

and my luck or not, got my AF just now after 25 days cycle, last month they were 33 days :/ 

now i'm also changing my Gynea, will talk with her in morning and try to fixed my appointment for HSG early next week


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> here in Saudi Arabia there's a Herb called Nabi Boti, that's women using for conceive
> i asked one of my friend to bring this for me, in some hour she will be here with Herb, have to take this Herb after next day of finished periods for 3 days
> 
> and my luck or not, got my AF just now after 25 days cycle, last month they were 33 days :/
> 
> now i'm also changing my Gynea, will talk with her in morning and try to fixed my appointment for HSG early next week

Hi Aein, Glad to know that you had a good visit home. Wishing luck with your new OBGYN. Am currently in my 13th week, still battling mild nausea, fatigue and heartburn. So are you not on clomid this cycle?


----------



## StayHopeful

GL with your new OB/Gyn, Aein!

Lichong, I hope you start feeling better soon. Hooray for being out of the first trimester!

My tww after my IVF cycle is almost over. I got strong bfps on hpts yesterday and today and I go in for a beta on Monday.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Stayhopeful!!!


----------



## lichongchai

StayHopeful said:


> GL with your new OB/Gyn, Aein!
> 
> Lichong, I hope you start feeling better soon. Hooray for being out of the first trimester!
> 
> My tww after my IVF cycle is almost over. I got strong bfps on hpts yesterday and today and I go in for a beta on Monday.

Goodluck StayHopeful!!!


----------



## JL1363

Congrats and good luck Stayhopeful!!!!!


----------



## Aein

Hey JL ... how long not seen you.. oh my gosh .. 25 weeks goes on ... time is passing so rapidly, hope you and baby doing fine

Good Luck stay, waiting for a good news, Yaaaay

Krissie, how are you doing with ttc journey?

thanks Lichon .... i'm going for HSG test on Wednesday 31 in evening & yes i was not on Clomid this month too, i already goes with 3 cycles with no result .... let see when i booked my appt with Gynea probable next day after test or weekend here on Friday or Saturday ...


----------



## JL1363

Thanks Aein! I hope your trip was good! Are you glad to be back home? It's hard to believe that I'm already 25 weeks, I feel like it was just yesterday that I was getting my first bfp. Good luck with your HSG! I had one last October and it wasn't too bad. I did take some Advil about a 45 min before to help with the cramping tho - did your doc tell you to take anything before? I saw you had mentioned you were thinking about switching doctors, are you still thinking you'll do that? 

Good luck to you and all the other ladies!! <3 :dust: to all!


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> Hey JL ... how long not seen you.. oh my gosh .. 25 weeks goes on ... time is passing so rapidly, hope you and baby doing fine
> 
> Good Luck stay, waiting for a good news, Yaaaay
> 
> Krissie, how are you doing with ttc journey?
> 
> thanks Lichon .... i'm going for HSG test on Wednesday 31 in evening & yes i was not on Clomid this month too, i already goes with 3 cycles with no result .... let see when i booked my appt with Gynea probable next day after test or weekend here on Friday or Saturday ...

Thats good Aein. Even I had done an HSG after my first round of clomid. It is painless but I did have cramps after the procedure. You might want to ask your doctor about taking some pain medication before the HSG.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats stayhopeful!

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with everybody, in the middle of moving! Well, OH is doing the moving and I'm just sitting supervising :haha: 

Will need to go through the last couple of pages. Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Aein

Thnaks for the words JL & lich....

yes Dr asked me to take Panadol 30mins before test... i hope it will go smoothly and turns on a right side

JL yes i'm happy because wherever i go into my sibblings, my inlaws i felt happy with my DH only and he cant live alone here without me, as he cant make food, no dishwashing, no laundry... so with me he feels comfort

& yes JL i'll switch Dr , even i am doing test in best hospital of kingdom where referred by a Dr, she is a Pakistani Gynea and HOD in tht hospital, so i'll prefer to visit her .. may be next day after my test


----------



## StayHopeful

My hsg was pretty painful, but it passed quickly. Aein, have you talked to your doctor about trying a different med like Femara or something?


----------



## babyjla

Aly, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry hun! I can't even imagine how I'd handle infertility & a hard marriage. Without my husbands full 100% support on everything, I'd die. I haven't been taking the Metformin either! I noticed some slight changes in the beginning, but nothing really huge. I've been off of it now for about a week, & haven't noticed a huge change since being off either. :hugs: 

Congrats Stayhopeful!! That's amazing! H&H 9 months to you!! 

AFM, I have decided that I'm going to take a year off of ttc. I know before I said I had quit, but I just can't stand the thought of never trying again on day. So me & hubby decided that until June/July of next year, we'll just focus on saving money & enjoying ourselves. Then we can make an apt with the endo again & start trying all over again. I think a years break is going to be a good thing for me mentally. Its already helped relieve sooo much stress not trying. AF is trying to come. I had spotting on Monday, then nothing til we dtd today. It was rough, & I've had light bleeding since. So maybe AF will FINALLY come. Last time I had a period was the beginning of June. :dohh: Anyways, congrats to everyone who is expecting, & glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Babyj! Fx that your break is just what you and DH need.


----------



## Aein

Hey Congrats hopeful HH 9 months dear <3

Baby, nice to hear from you and hopeful everything will move on as you people decided

stayHopeful, let see i'll take Dr appt next day after my test so will show her my HSG report and talk abt future, let see what she decides, hoping for best


----------



## lichongchai

StayHopeful said:


> GL, Babyj! Fx that your break is just what you and DH need.

Congrats on your BFP!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks! I'm super excited! Tired all the time though and starting to get nauseous.


----------



## lichongchai

StayHopeful said:


> Thanks! I'm super excited! Tired all the time though and starting to get nauseous.

It is an exciting time! Good luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## Aein

Yesterday night went through HSG test
it was some painful, sharp pains , i never felt before , tiny bleeding also

now waiting for Monday to collect report and Visit Dr same time


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad the HSG went well Aein, I hope the report on Monday is good!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello ladies!

Today was my 20 week scan and despite not getting 2 photos they needed, everything looked great! I go back in 2 weeks to get the last 2 photos they need. Baby weighs 13oz, which is right where it should be and we're officially team :blue:!! Mason Reece Tenney is his name and DH & I couldn't be any happier :)

I hope everyone is doing well and congrats to the new pregnant ladies as well:flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Hippiekinz! I love the name Mason.


----------



## hippiekinz

StayHopeful said:


> Congrats, Hippiekinz! I love the name Mason.

Thanks and so do I. It took a VERY long list of names before i knew Mason was the one


----------



## Aein

So,

my HSG report is very clear about tubes and uterus,, thanks God no abnormality

as i consulted new Gynea, she was so nice and soft spoken ... i clearly told each n everything ... she was upto i am perfect, just problem is with motility at DH side ... has taken my US for follicles too.. left one is 16.5 , moreover she given some vitamins to DH and asked to repeat test again ... let see now when he does this :s

also she said once i have to repeat blood test too at CD2 , aftertht you people decide either wanna go with Clomid cycles again or IUI, if any progress with sperm motility .... 

long wait again for blood tests.. let see when Ovulation occur, i will again start tempting from morning


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Aein! It sounds like this is a good doctor and I hope it does the trick for you.


----------



## Aein

i hope for same stay... let see what God has written in my fate now :)


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> i hope for same stay... let see what God has written in my fate now :)

Good to know that HSG is clear! Goodluck with this cycle Aein :flower:


----------



## lichongchai

hippiekinz said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Hippiekinz! I love the name Mason.
> 
> Thanks and so do I. It took a VERY long list of names before i knew Mason was the oneClick to expand...

Congratulations Hippiekinz!


----------



## markswife10

Good luck Aein! Glad your HSG was clear and you have a great doctor! Fx'd you will get your baby soon! <3

:dust: to all of you ladies still trying!!!! :dust: :dust: 

AFM, I found out yesterday that we are having a baby girl! So excited! :) <3


----------



## lichongchai

markswife10 said:


> Good luck Aein! Glad your HSG was clear and you have a great doctor! Fx'd you will get your baby soon! <3
> 
> :dust: to all of you ladies still trying!!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> AFM, I found out yesterday that we are having a baby girl! So excited! :) <3

Congratulations Markswife!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you lichongchai! :) <3


----------



## Aein

so m here again with cd1 ... tomorrow going for blood test 

hows u all doing??


----------



## krissie328

No update for me. I am still waiting for a new cycle and hoping to see the doctor in October to get some prometrium.


----------



## JL1363

Good Luck Ladies!! <3

:dust:


----------



## Aein

Good luck Krissie ...

Hey JL, hows you doing? ohhh God 29wks going on ,,,,, so quick na
have you knew the gender of baby? or will a myth till delivery  

tdy i started Clomid again but 100mg ,,., all my hormones are normal, thxx God


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> Good luck Krissie ...
> 
> Hey JL, hows you doing? ohhh God 29wks going on ,,,,, so quick na
> have you knew the gender of baby? or will a myth till delivery
> 
> tdy i started Clomid again but 100mg ,,., all my hormones are normal, thxx God

Goodluck Aein!


----------



## AlyCon

Things have been pretty crazy over here, lots of ups and downs. The biggest change is my husband is no longer deploying and we have made huge improvements where are marriage is concerned. After a lot of thinking I have decided to start taking Metformin again. Not really for TTC purposes though. I want to lose a little more weight and the Met worked great for that the first time around. So for now I'll start working up my dosage and keep hitting the gym. DH and I will continue to DTD as normal and just see what happens. 

Congrats to all the BFPs and gender reveals :)


----------



## Aein

WooW nice planning Aly, GL dear i wish n pray all time before end of 2013 we got our BFP, Aameen


----------



## lichongchai

AlyCon said:


> Things have been pretty crazy over here, lots of ups and downs. The biggest change is my husband is no longer deploying and we have made huge improvements where are marriage is concerned. After a lot of thinking I have decided to start taking Metformin again. Not really for TTC purposes though. I want to lose a little more weight and the Met worked great for that the first time around. So for now I'll start working up my dosage and keep hitting the gym. DH and I will continue to DTD as normal and just see what happens.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs and gender reveals :)

Thats great news AlyCon! Goodluck!


----------



## JL1363

Aein said:


> Good luck Krissie ...
> 
> Hey JL, hows you doing? ohhh God 29wks going on ,,,,, so quick na
> have you knew the gender of baby? or will a myth till delivery
> 
> tdy i started Clomid again but 100mg ,,., all my hormones are normal, thxx God

Hey Aein! I'm doing well! Time is FLYING, I can't believe I'm in my third trimester already! As for the gender - it's a boy!! :happydance: DH and I are super excited! I'm glad to hear you're doing well! GL with the clomid - I've got my fx that this is your month!!! :)


----------



## Aein

Yuhoooooo congrats JL
wishing you safe n healthy trimester aheas, hugsssss

didnt see baby and bunny.... where are you girls??

Clomid up dosage is playing with my mind, m shouting , feeling irritated on little things and luks m in a hollow space, ohhh God :/


----------



## Aein

m on 4dpo tdy ... i msg my Dr and asked about if need to take Progesterone, as old Dr done tht before with clojid cycles... but she said

" Cyclogest or duphaston should not be started until you have ovulated,had sex and its past four days since ovulation. Then you can start. Other way is not to take them at all till you get a positive pregnancy test. Taking these tabs on days if ovulation and sex can cause your vaginal secretions to become thick44 hence making it difficult for the Sperms to travel inside the birth canal to fertilize the egg "

so wt you ladies get? should i not take it and wait till for a positive test result??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hi Ladies, sorry for being missing. We were in the process of moving house and FINALLY have the internet!! I was having withdrawal symptoms from not having the internet for so long :haha:

Wee update for me: everything is going well, I'm 25 weeks 3 days and had my 25 week appt yesterday and although the midwife wasn't quite on this planet we eventually got through it and he's measuring two weeks ahead which is a wee concern as he was ahead at the 20 week scan too so I'm being tested for gestational diabetes in three weeks. Have to drink that disgusting liquid and sit still for 2 hours after fasting overnight, not quite my cup of tea! :haha: Having lots of back pain (I have lordosis before I got pregnant :( ) and also so much hip pain I can no longer walk but a part from that I'm great! :D Nothing I can't handle  

Realllllly need to catch up with everyone and see how everyone is, will read up on previous posts. Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## krissie328

Good to hear from you ladies. I am still sitting where I have been since May. Still no af. I am trying to get a doctors appt set for October to hopefully get things moving along.


----------



## Aein

WB Bunny, nice to hear from you... have look into baby gender or nt?

krissie, yup go ahead, good luck for you praying so witch catch you asap <3

tdy i randomly did a test, i can feel a very faint line ... but no hopes up yet, let see where it goes next week


----------



## markswife10

Good luck Aein!!!! Fingers crossed for you! 

Good to hear from you Bunny! Glad baby boy is doing great! :) 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well!


----------



## AlyCon

Well it seems my life still hasn't completely straightened out the way I thought it was. Now there's a whole new list of set backs. To be on the safe side I'm not going to start on met again and DH and I have even started using condoms. But I have a new goal I'm trying to reach. Keeping it kind of secret until things become more official with what I'm planning to do. But for now TTC is off the table for at least a year (maybe longer) and I'm actually coming around to being ok with that. 

All of you ladies have been wonderful and I'm so happy for everyone who's gotten their BFP and wish the best of luck to those still trying. I will be back soon to update hopefully with a different kind of good news :) ttyl


----------



## Aein

woow markswife you are crossing 22wks ... ohh God ... how its going on.. you also knew abt baby gender or left for a surprise 

Aly... Good luck dear, i am praying for you, Good luck with Met dear <3

m feeling too much mensis like pain tdy specially on left side with milk like discharge some thick and backache .. also feel vomit like but nuthing here :/


----------



## markswife10

Yes Aein! I'm 23 weeks tomorrow! SO excited! :) <3 Moving right along! And baby is a GIRL!!! <3 <3


----------



## Aein

wooow i love to be mother of a baby girl soon, although i know in our society women specially look into, why not boy... why a girl :/


----------



## MillyVanilli

Hey, 

I'm really new to all this forum stuff so i apologize if I sound like an idiot in advance

My name is Milly, and I was diagnosed with PCOS last year (23) I have no clue when I have ever ovulated if I even have, my periods have been crazy since I was about 15 and I haven't had one at all in over two years. Just yesterday my doctor prescribed my Metformin, I had tried to get my PCP to prescribe it time and time again until I finally found a new doctor who gladly ordered it for me. 

Like you said I have noticed some upset stomach. I was started on 1000mg/daily and I am waiting to hear if I have the okay to go up to 1500. I've read for a lot of people that seems to be the lucky number. 

Good luck to you on your journey becoming a mother!!!


----------



## lichongchai

Welcome Milly!


----------



## Aein

Welcome Milly

Good luck with Met, try to take pills with your meal ... normally lower to high dose suits anybody ... rest many ladies around on this forum, whom blessed with babies and no doubt Met plays important role in regulating cycles


----------



## Aein

Ok Ladies, here my flight tomorrow morning towards Pakistan

I hope to c ya all soon, stay blessed and keep remember in your prayers


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome Milly!

Like you my periods were all over the place since they started and only got into a slight routine after a while on metformin. I was on 1500mg for around 6 months when I fell pregnant and was extremely lucky as my periods still weren't regular but I was just happy to be having them after agesss without them! Metformin isn't a quick fix so be patient but I do believe it's a wonder drug! :haha: 

I was lucky and never had side effects with it but I know most people get tummy upset. I believe I started feeling it working after a good few months as my appetite decreased and I lost a little weight which also helps in the process of getting periods back on track with pcos.

Feel free to ask any questions at any time and good luck with everything! :flow:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hope you enjoy yourself Aein! Hope to here from you when you get back about what you've been upto :D


----------



## hippiekinz

Welcome Milly!!

Are you taking the Metformin ER (Extended Release)? I know when I found out I have PCOS and IR (Insulin Resistant) last year I started out at 500mg ER and worked my way up to 2000mg ER. Even though I am pregnant, I didn't and haven't stop taking Metformin and my OB is fine with that. I believe the Metformin even helped me prevent gestational diabetes (since I am insulin resistant, but don't have diabetes) as my results for the 1 hour test came back perfect.

You could ask your doctor about the Extended Release version because I had no tummy issues or anything. Only thing I did have was I wasn't too hungry in the beginning which didn't bother me:thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome milly! I used the extended release and didn't have many problems. I would take 750mg with lunch and 750 with dinner. My doctor had me stop taking it when I was about 10 1/2 weeks. I'm not IR though and it never really did regulate my periods.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Milly. I hope the Metformin is good to you. It has not helped with my periods much but it helps with IR. 

Good luck on your trip Aein.


----------



## JL1363

Welcome Milly!! Like many of the other ladies have already said, I used metformin (in combination with some other ttc stuff through a fertility clinic) and I definitely feel like it made a huge impact. Before I started it, I was having anywhere from 50 to 70 day long cycles (which were a nightmare when af would finally show up) and it did seem to help regulate those. I started off at 500mg and worked my way up to higher doses gradually. I did find that I would get some tummy troubles for about 24-48 hours after increasing my dose, but it normally settled down pretty quickly. I was also on the regular tabs (not the extended release), which tend to cause more tummy problems. Definitely make sure you're taking your meds with food - that should help a bit. Good luck!!

Aein - have an amazing trip!! Wishing you lots of luck - keep us up to date when you get back! <3


----------



## lichongchai

Goodluck with your trip Aein! Waiting to hear from you soon....


----------



## krissie328

Not much gets said on here anymore. I decided to stop by and stalk some of your tickers. I just cannot believe how close everyone is! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It's a shame it's so quiet here! :(


----------



## MillyVanilli

Hey Bunny_boo, 

Thank you for replying sorry it has taken me so long to reply back to you! My doctor put me on 500mg in the am, and 1000mg in the evening late last month. I was really hopeful at first. However, i went to my Gynecologist today and I left far from happy. She informed me that my Testosterone was too high, along with my prolactin, and and one other male based hormone was too high and she told me that I need to lose A LOT of weight before she will help me get pregnant at all, so now I need to go in for an ultrasound and biopsy of my uterus. Instead she is making a "one year plan for me" to lose like 80 pounds, get my hormones regulated and my blood sugars lowered. I know she meant well, but I just cried the whole time.

It is so frustrating feeling like you cannot do the most amazing thing a women can do with her life. I don't think my boyfriend understands how hard it is on me, not that I blame him he is encouraging though. I guess I am just a little impatient and crushed right now. The doctor was like, "I'm sure this is a difficult reality check for you" and that set me off. Just the way she worded it. So, I went in wanting to have a child, and I walked out on birth control. It's been a really long day! 

End Rant!.. sorry ladies! :) Thank you all


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Milly I'm so sorry your appt didn't go the way you wanted and I totally understand how you feel :( it's such a horrible feeling when your body won't do as it meant to! But keep positive as things can happen quicker than expected. I was told to concentrate on weight loss as that can kick start everything to work properly. Although it is harder for women with pcos to loose weight. I can't remember the number exactly but I think if you loose even 5% of your body weight it can make a huge difference and give your body the boost it needs to work on its own and regulate periods. 

I know someone telling you to basically forget about ttc and concentrate on weight loss is awful, you just want to scream at them because the way they talk all medically it's as if they don't care or know how you feel. My OH was supportive but I knew he had no idea what was realy going on and how it affected me and my feelings because like you said its a thing a woman is built to do. 

Please don't give up hope, once you see a few pounds coming off you will feel great and it'll boost your confidence and determination and you never know, a bfp could be round the corner! :flow:


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Milly!

That's horrible how your OB laid that out to you. I was told by a nurse practitioner that I will NEVER get pregnant because she has PCOS as well and Metformin will NEVER help me because it didn't work for her. She told me my only hope is IUI or IVF and go see a fertility specialist.

I was crushed.

I went to my OB who said what she told me was horrible and that they will try to help me whatever they can do before I need to get to the point of IVF and IUI. I did lose 5% of my body weight with Weight Watchers and sure enough I was pregnant. Of course it was the month DH & I weren't really trying because I wanted to lose some weight first.

I wouldn't give up and maybe get a second opinion somewhere else. I was glad I got my second opinion from my OB and it gave me some hope.

Good luck hun:flower:


----------



## MillyVanilli

Hey ladies, thank you both! 

It was super frustrating, and I have gotten a second opinon. That was it. My first doc said no way would he help me. This one said only after all the weight was down and I was on b.c. as well as all my a1c way down. It's just hard, I work with women who are way heavier than I am and their doctors had no problem helping then. I have found my pcp to be of more help than my firtility specialist. She is the one who out me on the metformin. We will see how the next few appointments go with ultrasounds and biopsies and stuff. 

Both of your stories are blessings to here. Hippiekinz I'm glad to hear you were able to get a second opinon and find a way to make it work for you and your husband. Thank you for sharing both of you. bunny_boo I agree it is sweet our partners try to help and support it. However like you said, they will never really understand what we go through. But at least they try! I will stay positive and just hope for best at this point. 

My weight has always been a struggle, in the last year I've lost fifty pounds, gained forty, lost fifteen gained ten then lost like eight! So I really need to focus on maintaining the weight I lose, and to keep that number going down!


----------



## markswife10

Hi girls! Just an update on me, I developed very severe preeclampsia last Monday and had to deliver our little girl early via emergency C-section at 27 and a half weeks. Our baby girl was born on 10/9 at 9:02 weighing in at 1lb 6oz. She has a long NICU stay ahead of her but is doing great so far and is 9 days old! 

And from my research PCOSers are more likely to develop preeclampsia... great...

Still thinking of you ladies still trying and hoping your BFP's come REALLY soon!!! And hoping all is going well with our pregnant PCOSers.


----------



## lichongchai

Dear Markswife, many congratulations on the arrival of your little one. I hope Hayley grows stronger everyday and gets to go home soon. I hope you are doing well after the surgery. Goodluck!


----------



## krissie328

Markswife- Congrats in your little girl. You picked a beautiful name, I hope she gets to come home quickly.


----------



## MillyVanilli

Congratulations to you Markswife! That is amazing that she is doing so well. I wish you only the best!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Markswife - OMG!!! Congrats! What a scary time and I do hope your wee one grows stronger by the day. I didnt realise about PCOS and pre-e! God I do hope you are all okay and please keep us updated and by the way her name is gorgeous! That was our choice for a girl :) :flow: 

Milly - Good luck at weight watchers! Please keep us up to date with your weight loss, I would be very interested! I have so much weight to loss after LO is here as I was well over weight before I got pregnant. I'm rubbish at will power and have always thought about weight watchers.


----------



## hippiekinz

Markswife - Congrats!! I hope your little one is growing bigger and stronger as the days go on. I didn't know about pre-e with PCOS as well. I know my doctors have been looking for protein in urine samples and checking my blood pressure. Thankfully everything has been fine so far.

Bunny_Boo - Weight Watchers is amazing!!! When I was on birth control before knowing I had PCOS & IR I lost over 130lbs. Sadly I hit some horrible events come up and I was very depressed and i had to take certain medicines that didn't help with my weight gain. Then once I went off birth control to TTC and gained weight, then I found out I had PCOS & IR. I went back to Weight Watchers and lost 30lbs despite not being on birth control and taking Metformin. Then I went off the program when I found out i was pregnant. I do plan on going back Jan 2014 and lose this weight once again. It hasn't been easy being pregnant and hungry all the time. I try to eat right, but still i gain *sigh* Can't wait to get back in the game in Jan:thumbup:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Hippiekinz - Wow you did really well!! :D Jan 2014 I will be starting my weight loss regime with a vengeance! But I don't know if I have the guts to do weight watchers :haha: I love the thought of the pounds falling off but I really need to stop my snacks!


----------



## StayHopeful

Millie, I am so sorry about the experience with your doctors. Don't give up hope and keep us posted!

Markswife, congratulations! I'm so glad that everything is okay with you and your little girl and sending positive thoughts to both of you as she gets stronger every day.


----------



## markswife10

Thank you everyone!!! Our little pumpkin is 11 days old today (going on 12 days tonight) and is doing very very well :) In the words of her nurse today, she's a "superstar" <3


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I got my very first :bfp: today. :cloud9:


----------



## JL1363

Markswife - congrats at the arrival of your little girl!! She sounds like a superstar! Sending good thoughts and positive vibes that she is able to go home soon! <3

Krissie - That's AMAZING! Congrats!! Happy and healthy nine months and keep us updated!!


----------



## hippiekinz

Krissie - Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## SweetMel

I know I've been mia for a long time but I had to come back and say congratulations Krissie! That's wonderful news. :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Krissie!


----------



## lichongchai

Congratulations krissie! Thats terrific news :)


----------



## krissie328

SweetMel said:


> I know I've been mia for a long time but I had to come back and say congratulations Krissie! That's wonderful news. :happydance:


I just saw you had your own expecting ticker.. You are just ahead of me. :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Omg Krissie congrats! That's absolutely amazing news!!


----------



## Aein

Hie Ladies!

m here after a long break was busy in SIL's marriage in town

Krissie, m too much happy for you, Congrats dear H&H 9 months

i wish before end of this year, i also got some news :s


----------



## Aein

Congrats Markswife
where are the little princess pictures??

JL, wts update from your end.....


----------



## JL1363

Happy to see you back Aein! GL this cycle!! :hugs:

AFM - I'm still around, just waiting for LO to make his appearance. I have 9 days left until my due date - he can come anytime now!


----------



## SweetMel

Wow JL, 9 days left. That's soon. I'm excited for you. Do you have a name ready?

Aein, hey girl!


----------



## Aein

JL, yea and these 9 days will fly away very soon, good luck dear

Hey Swetmel, how are you doing, any update??

JL, i cant say it will be good luck for me this cycle because m still here in Azad Kashmir and DH left for Saudi Arabia, his vacations end :/ tdy m feeling crampe like Oing with little fever, but useless, he is nt here :(


----------



## SweetMel

Aein said:


> Hey Swetmel, how are you doing, any update?

Open the spoiler in my signature.

I want you girls to know that I didn't abandon this thread. I kept stalking you with the hope that someone else would get their bfp. And although I was too depressed to talk about myself, I was happy for each of you. :happydance:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome back Aein! I have my fingers crossed for you :)

Congrats sweetmel! How are you keeping?

Only 9 days JL!? Where has the time went :haha:


----------



## lichongchai

congratulations sweetmel! how are you feeling?


----------



## SweetMel

lichongchai said:


> congratulations sweetmel! how are you feeling?

Thanks. I think I feel more sick this time. I'm really tired too.

How about you? How are you doing?


----------



## lichongchai

Doing ok so far. Running on 27 weeks!


----------



## SweetMel

27 weeks is the perfect time to have one of those videos made. I have videos from each of the boys. In the last few weeks when there is nothing to do but wait, they are great to watch. My parents, who are older, couldn't believe a 4D ultrasound existed let along sit and watch it with me. Are you going to get one?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I highly recommend the 4D scans! I've had three :dohh: so addictive!


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats Sweetmel!! 

I haven't done the 4D scan yet. I'm not sure how much it costs here in the US, but I know my MIL has asked me if I've done it yet:dohh: I just had my baby shower this past Saturday, so I've been busy with DH trying to finish LO nursery.


----------



## lichongchai

Well in India things are done a little differently. We cannot ask the gender of the baby nor take pictures or videos :(. The Gov is pretty strict about this rules due to the fear of female foeticide and/or abortions. I did have a video of my DD during my pregnancy in the US a few years back. I am sad it wont be the same case this time.


----------



## SweetMel

That's so sad. I can't believe people would do such a thing.

Do you girls have journals over in the pregnancy forums? I don't have one yet.


----------



## lichongchai

I don't...


----------



## hippiekinz

I didn't do a journal either.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Sweetmel!


----------



## JL1363

Congrats SweetMel! That's so exciting!! 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well with your pregnancies or ttc'ing!!! How is everyone feeling??

I'm officially overdue at 40+2 and impatiently waiting for LO to make his debut! I've got an induction scheduled on November 12th (which will be 41 weeks) if he doesn't come on his own before that.


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks JL. I was just wondering about you. I was thinking you should be about ready but two days over isn't bad although it probably feels like it to you. :baby: is too shy. I hope you don't have to be induced.


----------



## JL1363

Thanks SweetMel, I'm definitely hoping I can go naturally as well. DH and I had always planned on a natural birth so we're still trying to wrap our heads around the idea that that may not happen - baby is the boss and seems to do what he wants! I've been trying lots of the natural induction tricks (sex, spicy food, lots of walking, bouncing on a birthing ball, etc) but none seem to be doing the trick lol. I had a doc appt on Wednesday and found out that I'm only 1cm dilated, not at all effaced, and that the baby (who WAS engaged last week) is now no longer engaged (apparently it's not uncommon for first time babies to engage and disengage several times before labour?). But yeah, so basically, as of Tuesday, I was no where near labour lol - stubborn LO!! :dohh: :haha: How are you finding your pregnancy so far? Are you having many symptoms?


----------



## SweetMel

JL, I was told with my 2nd DS to stay out of swimming pools and tubs because the water can make the baby float and then they arent engaged anymore. :wacko: Crazy right? Oxytocin is a cuddle/bonding hormone so any activity that helps with that is good to increase your oxytocin levels. Also try to reduce your adrenaline level which will delay labor. Think: Comfy, cozy, content. 

AFM, I just got the results from my one and only blood work. Progesterone 17.7, TSH 7.02, and Hcg 31,057. They will be increasing my Thyroid medication. I feel okay most of the time, but I have had a few headaches lately and evening sickness. :sick:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Good luck JL! I do hope you go naturally! Hopefully not long now :D


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Sweetmel!! <3

Hopefully the baby will come soon JL! 

I have a journal, but it isn't nearly as long as a lot of ladies' who have journals. I'm not a huge journaler, so that's why :blush: 

And just wanted to share pics of our baby girl <3 She is doing great, still quite a few weeks away from going home, but she's growing and getting closer every day! She is now 2lb 1oz!
 



Attached Files:







Hayley.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9









1451955_595102703884890_727691418_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8









578090_10202161787782140_673824658_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## StayHopeful

So glad she's doing well, markswife!


----------



## JL1363

Markswife - your little girl is beautiful! I'm so glad to hear she's doing well!! 

SweetMel - I'd never heard the bath tub thing before - some of the theories people have are so funny! Mind you, at this point I'm so anxious to have baby out that I would be more than happy to stop having baths if it means I get to meet LO sooner! :haha: Sorry to hear your having some unpleasant symptoms! How are you finding this pregnancy is comparing to your last? Are your symptoms pretty much the same? 

How are the rest of you ladies doing? How are your pregnancies coming along?? Bunny, you're coming to the end now - are you getting excited??

Afm - I'm officially one week overdue and went to the hospital today to begin my induction. The OB checked my cervix and said I was about a "fingertip" dilated, but that the baby was engaged and low and that my cervix was in an anterior position (which I'm told is a good thing, but I don't really know what it means :haha:). I received a dose of prostaglandin gel, was monitored for an hour and then sent home. Now I'm just waiting to see what body does over the next 24 hours - if I don't go into labour on my own then I will go back to the hospital, be admitted, and they will administer an IV of pitocin to get things started. It's exciting to think I may actually meet LO tomorrow!!


----------



## lichongchai

So nice to see little Hayley thriving.... Loved her pics.


----------



## krissie328

JL- I am very excited for you. Hopefully you meet lo today!

Afm, I had my first ultrasound and bubs is measuring on time and has a heartbeat. I was such a relief.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Markswife - She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Glad she is doing well :D

JL - Omg how exciting!! Good luck! I hope you meet your LO soon and everything goes well :D I'm 35 weeks, wee bit to go yet and it's dragging in! Cannot wait!

Krissie - Glad your scan went well, I know what you mean about the relief, seeing the heartbeat pumping away is amazing!


----------



## SweetMel

JL, I hope lo comes today.

Markswife, I love the pictures of Hayley and I do follow your journal for updates on her. 

Krissie, that is great news about your scan. I don't get my first scan until November 25th. I'm going to buy a Doppler. I will probably here the heartbeat at home before I do in the doctor's office. :wacko:

BunnyBoo, ugh the last few weeks are the longest, aren't they? 

AFM, I was scheduled to have my second set of labs done this morning, but when I got there they turned me away and said there was no point. :saywhat: I was so mad. Hubby had to tell me to calm down.


----------



## krissie328

I wasn't even scheduled for my nurse intake until Nov. 25 but I had some lab results from a previous appointment to discuss. Well we didn't even discuss my labs after I said I was pregnant. We spent the entire time going over the next steps and getting me scheduled for my intake at a different clinic and my 13 week scan on Dec. 30. I think she wanted to do a vaginal ultrasound to make sure everything was okay since it was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## StayHopeful

JL, hope lo shows today! GL!

Krissie, great news about your scan. That's so exciting!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Sweetmel - Its going in so slow just now! Although I'm set to move house again, just moved three months ago! So that should keep me busy :haha:

Sorry you were turned away from your appt, I would be raging too! Did they not explain properly why there was no point!?


----------



## SweetMel

Bunny, they did explain why but I disagree. Ever since I said something about my thyroid that's all they are concerned about. I should've let my GP take care of it and let the OBGYN take care of baby related things. She is a new doctor and young. She moved in when my other doctor went somewhere else. I'm stuck dealing with her until the 25th. Then I can see a St. Louis doctor. I'm just thankful that this pregnancy hasn't needed any interventions like supplemental progesterone because she would not have been able to save the baby.


----------



## hippiekinz

Markswife - she is adorable! Glad to see she is doing so well!

JL - Hoping baby will be here today as well 

SweetMel - That's just wrong what the lab did to you! I would be pissed as well. 

BunnyBoo - How are you? Can't believe were almost to the end. Feels like 30 weeks went by so fast.

AFM - Life feels so crazy. LO is still in breech position, so if he's not head down when I go for my 36 week (which is next week) i will have to schedule a c-section for 39 weeks. In all honestly I feel like he won't go head down just because he's been so stubborn this whole pregnancy, but at least I know he will be here probably December 12.:thumbup:


----------



## Aein

wooow Congrats Swetmel ... sorry i was again out of forum for some days.....now back to Riyadh, with DH and i will be regular now

JL, i hope and pray baby step into this world <3

Marksife, so pretty, cuto ... lovely thanks for sharing pics ...


----------



## SweetMel

Hi Aein.

JL, did you have your induction? Any news for us?


----------



## Aein

during my Pakistan visit my MIL bring me to an Infertility specilist
he check the repors did my US ... asked me too many Q .....and in last problem is at DH side.... so 3 months medicines given to him one old proviron dose up by thrice a day now... and one Tb same like Clomid will take for 25 days then 5 days gape then again repeat ...

and yes my Glucophage dose also up by thrice a day same 500mg and another Tab Centrum given to me ... ahhhhhh today we started our medicines , plus weight loss game also started


----------



## lichongchai

Aein said:


> during my Pakistan visit my MIL bring me to an Infertility specilist
> he check the repors did my US ... asked me too many Q .....and in last problem is at DH side.... so 3 months medicines given to him one old proviron dose up by thrice a day now... and one Tb same like Clomid will take for 25 days then 5 days gape then again repeat ...
> 
> and yes my Glucophage dose also up by thrice a day same 500mg and another Tab Centrum given to me ... ahhhhhh today we started our medicines , plus weight loss game also started

Nice to have you back Aein!


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I just wanted to quickly update to let everyone know that, although my induction TOTALLY failed (by no fault of my docs - who I swear tried EVERYTHING but my body would not cooperate), my son Cooper Michael Lee was born via c-section on November 15th at 12:27pm. He tipped the scales at 8lbs 10oz and is 21.5in tall. He is happy and healthy and we are all so in love <3 I will post more details and some pics shortly, once I have some more time. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats JL. I love the name!!! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats JL!!!:flower:


----------



## SweetMel

JL, congratulations. :happydance: I can't wait for pictures. How is your c-section cut feeling now? Are you really sore?


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, jl!


----------



## lichongchai

Congrats JL :flower: These first few weeks are the most precious. Enjoy your new motherhood :happydance: God bless little Cooper :baby:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats JL!! Glad to hear he is finally here! :D

Sorry if I'm a bit quiet atm, in the middle of moving house, yet again! Think I'm going crazy! :haha:


----------



## markswife10

Congrats JL!!!! <3 <3 Can't wait for pictures! :)


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies:flower:

Just a quick update on my end. I got back from my OB appointment a few hours ago and our LO is still in breech position, so my OB scheduled a planned c-section for when i'm 39 weeks (12/12/13). I'm a bit nervous because this wasn't what I had planned, but we are happy to have an exact date will meet our LO 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## SweetMel

I'm sorry you are having a C-section hippie. Hopefully the doctor will do a great job and you will be up running around in no time. You don't have too much longer to go. 

I've been to see my new doctor today. I had my first u/s and baby is measuring right on track. I feel so relieved. I think I can breathe now. We talked about doing a repeat C-section since I've already had two. I think I'm fine with that. I have big babies: 8lbs15oz and 8lbs14oz. Now I can't wait to start telling people. We are planning on announcing at Thanksgiving.


----------



## krissie328

Hippie- I am sorry that you have to do a C-Section. I hope you heal up fast. I am really happy you are almost there! And you get to spend Christmas with your LO. 

Afm- I have officially been dx with Type 2 diabetes. I have known for awhile, but all the extra appointments are really adding up. I had another scan last Friday. Beanz had a beautiful heartbeat of 152 and was measuring perfect. It is all so surreal that tomorrow I will be 8 weeks! We are hoping to hold out telling people until Christmas, but I may break down and tell my mom this weekend.


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies - thanks for all the well wishes! We are doing well and settling into our new roles :)

Hippie - sorry to hear about your needing a section :hugs: I know it can be hard when it's not what you had originally planned (I had an emergency one with ds). My experience really ended up being a positive one tho! I was up and moving well with minimal restrictions within 3 days of my surgery. I was driving by the end of the week and really have had minimal pain that I've been able to manage with Tylenol and Advil. Like SweetMel, I would happily do it again and will probably opt for it when we have our second - especially since I tend to make big babies as well! I've got my fx for you!! 

SweetMel - so glad to hear that LO is measuring on track! How was your healing for your past sections?

Krissie - yay for hearing LO's heart beat! it's a sound I'm sure you could listen to all day! <3


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies! how are you all doing?

JL ... Congratssssssssssssssssssssssssss and will happy to see pics, plzzz post pics

Hippie... m sorry for tht but be hopeful this is gonna be good for you, hugssss


----------



## StayHopeful

Hippie, sorry to hear about needing a c-section, I hope that everything goes smoothly. You're so close to getting to meet your LO!

Sweetmel, great news that the ultrasound went well!

Krissie, sorry to hear about the diabetes diagnosis. So great that your LO is measuring right on track, though!

JL, glad to hear that everything is going well! So excited for you!


----------



## krissie328

I have been busy stalking all of your tickers! I cannot believe how many little bubs are about to be here! Congrats ladies. I cannot wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies!

what are you all upto? very silence here
looks everyone is busy in coming Christmas eve :D


----------



## hippiekinz

Tomorrow is my schedule c-section and i'm actually not in total shock yet that tomorrow our LO will be here. I think it will hit me once we get to the hospital, lol. Thankfully everything is all set for the most part and DH took some time off work to be home to help 

I hope everyone is doing well too :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hippie, hope that everything went well with the c-section today and congratulations on your little one!

I'm doing well, our little guy is 24 weeks and everything still looks good. His heartbeat was in the 140s at today's appointment. I can't believe I'm almost in the third trimester.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello ladies :)

C-section went very well! I actually couldn't believe I was so worried about it. Of course it hurt the same and next day, but I'm moving and it's getting better everyday.

Mason Reese Tenney was born 12.12.13 at 10:45am. He weighed 8lbs 6oz & 20.5" long. We are so in love with him. Now i understand what they mean by love at first sight with children. Even my DH was crying in the OR and got to see Mason being taken out. Here's some photos of him.
 



Attached Files:







971991_10201281757591612_1153930833_n.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3









1472825_861079005709_430301290_n.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3









1465138_861079020679_306052752_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aein

MashAllah happy for you Hippie .... he is so cute plz kisss him from my side tooo
God bless you family always .... <3


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats hippiekins!!! Absolutely gorgeous!! :D


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, hippie! He's beautiful!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Hippie!!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Hippie! Mason is a good looking boy. :baby: Im glad your c-section went well. :thumbup:

Bunny, are you next? :winkwink:


----------



## lichongchai

hippiekinz said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> C-section went very well! I actually couldn't believe I was so worried about it. Of course it hurt the same and next day, but I'm moving and it's getting better everyday.
> 
> Mason Reese Tenney was born 12.12.13 at 10:45am. He weighed 8lbs 6oz & 20.5" long. We are so in love with him. Now i understand what they mean by love at first sight with children. Even my DH was crying in the OR and got to see Mason being taken out. Here's some photos of him.

What a handsome little guy! Congratulations and god bless you all!


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies!

where you all are hidden .... why so much silence ... m now fadeup totally ... nuthing to do whole day just net net net and my thinking :/

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you young ladies

so here 2013 ends with the hope no good this in tht year so may be in 2014 ... :/ God knows


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Aein I hope this is finally your year. Dealing with infertility is one of the most heartbreaking experiences. 

Afm- I am doing good. I am 13+4 today and feeling pretty good. I am struggling with how fast things are going and still not really having reality set in. Hubby has accepted it but it just doesn't seem real to me. I told him that I will probably be in the hospital before it hits me. 

I also think we are going to be moving out of the state about a month or two before baby is due so that will add an entire other layer to the mix. But it would be a move so worth it. 

I had my 12 week scan last Thursday. 

I hope all the new babies and mommies are doing great and all those expecting are enjoying their pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







Beanz 4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lichongchai

Wish you guys a very happy new year! I am 36 weeks pregnant. Counting down the final days now. :flower:


----------



## Aein

nice to hear from you Ladies!

Happy for you & sending lots of love with prayers

some minutes i go through this FB page, and this time feeling unhappy
sharing with you all too

https://www.facebook.com/oliviamariecoats


----------



## StayHopeful

Happy New Year, everyone! Aein, I know that this will be your year.

I just entered my third trimester, can't believe how fast time is flying. So far everything looks good.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Happy new year ladies! I hope 2014 bring you all happiness!!

Good luck to those ttc, I have my fingers crossed for you's for 2014 :D

And to those getting on in their pregnacies, where has the time went!?!? :haha:

As for me - my wee man has arrived!! :D 8 days late on Christmas Day!! Couldn't believe it. He was 8lbs 8.5oz and was born at 9.38pm after a traumatic birth. Luckily he is okay :) just me that needs to recover. I'm over the moon though!


----------



## lichongchai

Bunny_Boo said:


> Happy new year ladies! I hope 2014 bring you all happiness!!
> 
> Good luck to those ttc, I have my fingers crossed for you's for 2014 :D
> 
> And to those getting on in their pregnacies, where has the time went!?!? :haha:
> 
> As for me - my wee man has arrived!! :D 8 days late on Christmas Day!! Couldn't believe it. He was 8lbs 8.5oz and was born at 9.38pm after a traumatic birth. Luckily he is okay :) just me that needs to recover. I'm over the moon though!

Congratulations Bunny_Boo! What a wonderful birth date your little man has. God bless you all! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## hippiekinz

Happy New Year Everyone:hugs: *sorry a little late*

Congrats BunnyBoo!! Do you have a name picked out?

AFM - My little guy will be 4 weeks old this Thursday! I can't believe how fast time is going by, doesn't even feel like I had a c-section anymore, but still waiting for my lifting restriction to end though so I can do more around the house:thumb up:

Good luck to all the TTC ladies as well:flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Bunny!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations Bunny!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies! He now shares his birthday with his grandpa (my dad) what an expensive month! His name is Ryan :) finding it hard to get over the birth but just looking at him makes me feel better! He's just perfect!


----------



## Aein

woooow Bunny Congrats.... memoriable day birth i must say ....
i like the name also, my elder cousin have twins one is Ryan and other ia Ayan :D


----------



## Aein

so m on CD3 today , after discussion with hubby m nt taking Clomid this cycle
this week he is on call duty, so we plan to visit Dr on next weekend ... i think now its time for his retest and he has make his mind too

and if i see little bit improvement in his result, i ask Dr about IUI details first


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Bunny! 

Aein- I hope you get the results you want and are able to proceed with the IUI.


----------



## SweetMel

Aein said:


> so m on CD3 today , after discussion with hubby m nt taking Clomid this cycle
> this week he is on call duty, so we plan to visit Dr on next weekend ... i think now its time for his retest and he has make his mind too
> 
> and if i see little bit improvement in his result, i ask Dr about IUI details first

I hope your DH has been good and you see an improvement. Is he taking FertilAid or something?


----------



## Aein

SweetMel said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> so m on CD3 today , after discussion with hubby m nt taking Clomid this cycle
> this week he is on call duty, so we plan to visit Dr on next weekend ... i think now its time for his retest and he has make his mind too
> 
> and if i see little bit improvement in his result, i ask Dr about IUI details first
> 
> I hope your DH has been good and you see an improvement. Is he taking FertilAid or something?Click to expand...

thanks Sweet

he's taking Ovi-f .. Proviron and Vitamin E capsule... this was prescribed by male infertility specialist in Pakistan

rest here my gynea prescribed medicines, which he 's not taking since August :/


----------



## lichongchai

Dear friends,

My husband and myself were blessed with another baby girl earlier this week. She weighed around 7 pounds and is doing fine. 

Labour was pretty short this time around :happydance:, just over 2 hours. I was induced with Pitocin this time too, but was quite bearable this time. 

Anyways, shall post pics soon. Have yet to finalize a name as well. 

Would like to thank you all for your support and well wishes. Couldn't have made this journey without you all. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats lichongchai on your baby girl!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, lichongchai!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## Aein

woooow Congrats girl ..... happy for you

what are you all upto ladies... where are you all


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats lichongchai


----------



## StayHopeful

How is everything going for everyone else?

I'm 31 weeks today and getting used to everything I need to do with the gestational diabetes. I can't believe I only have about 2 months left!


----------



## krissie328

Things are going well here. I cannot believe how fast things are going as I am quickly approaching 18 weeks and my anatomy scan is in 12 days! I still struggle a lot of with diabetes but I have still avoided going to insulin.


----------



## SweetMel

I had an ultrasound this week and found out that I'm definitively having another boy. Everything else looks like he is growing great. I think I can post a picture.
 



Attached Files:







1623436_601860856553009_811417319_n-1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Glad you pregnant ladies are doing well :) can't believe my LO is 5 weeks now :dohh:

Had a bad time of it since having him. Just as I recovered from the awful birth , the tear and blood transfusions, I ended up with a blood clot in my lung :dohh: I put up with the pain for a week before going to a&e so I'm rather lucky the worst didn't happen! I'm honestly a disaster :haha: fingers crossed nothing else can go wrong!


----------



## Aein

awww glad to hear from ou Bunny , so long na .. but see time has to pass on and its moving n moving

i'm on CD3 tdy, and worst morning it was when i feel cramps in left side after weeping alot and in pain i taken 200mg paracetamol and after 10mins of taking it.. the pain shifted to belly down area, literally i thought may be its ins last day today :(


----------



## StayHopeful

SweetMel, congrats on the little boy! So sweet!

Bunny, I hope that you start feeling better soon so you can enjoy the time with your LO!

Aein, sorry you're having such a rough time. Is AF usually that bad for you?


----------



## SweetMel

Congratulations to you too StayHopeful for being team blue. Have you pick out a name yet? We can't decide. 

Aein, do feel better soon. Try magnesium for the cramps. 

Bunny, :hugs: I'm sorry that you had a bad experience. That stinks. Are you okay?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

SweetMel said:


> Congratulations to you too StayHopeful for being team blue. Have you pick out a name yet? We can't decide.
> 
> Aein, do feel better soon. Try magnesium for the cramps.
> 
> Bunny, :hugs: I'm sorry that you had a bad experience. That stinks. Are you okay?

Getting there slowly :) have my 6 week post natal appt today (where has the time went!?) so hopefully will have everything checked and make sure nothing else is going wrong :haha:


----------



## Aein

stayhopeful, nt tht much this time it was worst :/

thanks dear Swetmel, i try to get tht

even hopefully this weekend we visit Dr, so i will discuss with her too, 
hope for the best


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, SweetMel! We decided on the name Jackson for a first name, still working on the middle name. But I keep getting paranoid that the ultrasound tech was wrong and we'll be surprised at the hospital...


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I cannot believe how old everyone's little ones are getting. We found out on on Tuesday that we are having a little boy. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## SweetMel

Yea team blue! :happydance:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats on team blue! &#55357;&#56473;


----------



## Aein

wooow thts cool Krissie ...

please you ladies who are near to a happy end .. remember me and all others who are till ttc in your prayers


----------



## Aein

yesterday we were in a dinner party, and ladies discussed with me why i nt conceived till yet

one of the lady told me, it can be effect of tht telecom tower which is situated in our building, and we are on top floor next to tht tower, plus DH is also an telecom engineer

now m upto getting details, how it can be true, as 2 of my neighbours conceived here 2 months before :S


----------



## StayHopeful

Hang in there Aein! Sending positive thoughts to you and everyone else ttc.


----------



## krissie328

Aein- I so pray that you get your sticky bean. I know how incredibly difficult ltttc can be. Hubby and I will be married nine years when our first baby is born. Most of that time we had been ntnp or ttc. Your time will come, it is just so hard waiting. :hugs:


----------



## Aein

thank you sweeties, hugssss

i know inshahAllah one day my time will come too

rest i taken appointment of infertility specialist, best of this town will meet him coming Sunday afternoon, hope for the best


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi everyone! 

My little man is 9 weeks going on 10 weeks on Thursday! I'm baffled on how fast time is going by!

Congrats on all the team blues!! 

Aein, I hope you are feeling better.

Oh here' Mason for his 2 month picture I took.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-02-12 at 12.46.52 PM.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SweetMel

Oooh. How cute! He's a handsome boy. 

Hang in there Aein. I'm going to keep you in my prayers that you will get pregnant very soon, and that the doctor will know just how to help.


----------



## Aein

awww love to see this young man... give him a kiss from my side <3


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for so long - it's been a crazy busy (but amazing) 3 months since DS was born. I have a lot of reading to catch up on here to see how all you ladies are doing! Congrats to all the Mommas who have had their little ones and good luck to all the ones who are delivering soon! I'm sending all my positive vibes to those who are ttc :dust: :hugs: <3

Here is a pic of my little Cooper - he is just over three months old, I can't believe how fast the time has gone by!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









1017565_10102404350733932_895864699_n.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 3









1897824_10102407234040762_787662190_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2









1013838_10102355932634192_83977382_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Thanks hippie and jl for sharing. You both have such handsome little ones!


----------



## Aein

nice to hear from you JL

and really love to see little bubb... muaaaah lots of hugs and kisses

May you all live a happy blissful lie with your babies, aameen


----------



## SweetMel

JL, Cooper is so cute. Enjoy him while he is little. They grow up too fast.


----------



## lichongchai

What a handsome little dude!


----------



## lichongchai

He is adorable JL!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

I know this is an older post but can I join? I am 26, TTC #1 and been diagnosed with PCOS. I have my first FS apt. on Tuesday and I am hoping for a RX of metformin. I have done some (ok a lot ha ha) of research on Metformin and I believe this will be a good fit for me. I want to give my body a chance to conceive by taking baby steps, therefore I don't want to add clomid just yet. I do have journal that gives a little more background. 

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## Aein

welcome in dear

good luck with your appointment, and yes no doubt METFORMIN work as a miracle medicine ... wish it will do best of the best with your body

how long you are married, and how long is your ttc journey??


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, byhisgrace! I hope that your first FS appointment goes well! I know I felt very overwhelmed taking that step and starting to see an RE, but as we went along I realized how great it was to go to a doctor whose main focus was infertility instead of a regular OB.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Thank you for the warm welcome! 

My husband and I will have be married 6 years in June:happydance:

We started TTC #1 in 2010 but due to lots of stuff (see journal for all the glory details lol) we stopped. 

In July '13 we started again and so far nothing has happened! I always had crazy periods cycles and was dx with PCOS in Nov '13...it all makes since now! I have done two rounds of Provera and it has worked to produce AF but has not reset cycles like OBGYN and I were hoping so off to FS on Tuesday we go! I am so excited and so nervous but with God and my AWESOME husband by my side I will get through this! 

Blessings & Baby Dust,


----------



## Loveorleaveme

Hey ladies wanted to see if it would be possible to join the thread. I am 26 diagnosed with PCOS at the tender age of 15. TTC has been a long and stressful time for me. This is my first cycle being back on Metformin in several years. I really wanted to conceive a baby naturally, I see it being so easy for everyone around. Anyway we tried with no help for nearly 2 years. I am keeping my fingers crossed for my bfp this month. I am SOOOOOO sick of hearing that i just need to give it time and it will happen when its meant to be -_- i swear i think i may hurt the next person who says that to me. It just comforting knowing that i am not alone in my struggle and love reading all the positive stories. I would really like to hear from the ladies who have had success using ONLY met and how long it took for you to conceive.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hang in there byhisgrace and let us know how your appt goes!

Welcome, loveorleaveme. It took more than Metformin for me to get my BFP, but I can definitely relate to being frustrated when people tell you to relax or it will happen when it's supposed to happen. It's so hard to hear that! And it's ok to be frustrated by it. We're here to listen if you need to vent, sometimes that's all you can do. Hang in there!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome ByHisGrace and Loveorleaveme...

Unfortunately I did not have success alone on Metformin but I believe it has helped me finally overcome my 8 year struggle to conceive. 

Aein- How are you doing hun? I think about you often and pray you get your heart's desire soon.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Good Morning Ladies!

So my appt. went ok I got a RX for Metformin and started it last night. The Dr. I really don't care for (see journal for that :wacko: experience)
but he gave me what I wanted so that was good. Just curious he is starting me on 500mg once a day for two weeks then 500mg twice a day for two months and then I have another appt. Does that sound right? I was thinking kinda high...

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## Loveorleaveme

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> So my appt. went ok I got a RX for Metformin and started it last night. The Dr. I really don't care for (see journal for that :wacko: experience)
> but he gave me what I wanted so that was good. Just curious he is starting me on 500mg once a day for two weeks then 500mg twice a day for two months and then I have another appt. Does that sound right? I was thinking kinda high...
> 
> Blessings & Babydust,

That is a good dose to start on. I was started on 500mg twice a day and had some pretty yucky SE. I go back to the dr on the 18th and probably going to see if i can get a higher dose of the met. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

That sounds like a decent dosage plan, I think that's around what I took. Are you taking the extended release version of Metformin?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Welcome guys!

Just wanted to share my experience of metformin as it's a positive one. I became pregnant after just over 5 months on metformin and managed to have a few natural periods on it when I would never get them before. I now have a 9 week old son. Good luck and we are here to help and answer any questions!


----------



## Aein

Byhis grace, its a great dose dear, same was I in start and by this way your body will be habitual of Metformin ... and try to take it with meal so you will be far from so many side effects, good luck dear

Stayhopeful ... wooow you are just near and your lil one will be here soon ISA .... WAITING

Krissie .... nt feeling good ,speechless to say anything, now i know the path, i want to to take first step but its looking hard, dont know wt DH thinking, he is totally engage with work but what about US ... where time is going :S 

m just thinking myself should my body will react good after entering in 35 .., should i wait more :S m not in obesity nor overweight, so what i do...should i keep quite and sit in a corner silently :/


----------



## hippiekinz

Welcome all!

I conceived using Metformin ER (Extended Release) only as well. I was dx with PCOS & IR (Insulin Resistant) Aug 2012. 

Started at 500mg and then up'd to 1000mg then 2000mg. It took near 8 months for DH & I to finally conceive and it happened on the one month we weren't stressing and trying so hard.

If the Metformin is upsetting your stomach ask for the Extended Release form. That's what i've been taking and had no side effects:thumbup:


----------



## ByHisGrace08

I am not sure if it is extended realease Ill have to check


----------



## babyjla

HI LADIES!!! 

I am so excited to see most of you have either conceived or had your little ones!! CONGRATS to all of you! 

Its been FOREVER since I've been on here...I've been taking a lot of time for myself & just enjoying life & being with my hubby. We finally hit a truly happy spot with not ttc, & we have ridden it as far as that ride will go. Needless to say, we're back at it again! But this time I think we're a little better educated & we have a great FS! We went in the end of last month & seen a specialist. we had a comprehensive u/s done, blood work for days, & an hsg. My u/s was great, everything looked good. Normal uterus shape, Great number of follies on each side, ect. My hsg also was great, my tubes are clear! Woot woot! Most of my blood work is back, but we're still waiting on a few things to come in before we go back in for our follow up consultation. The FS did mention UNEXPLAINED infertility, & that scares me. She said that judging by my u/s, I don't have pcos. Also, judging by the blood work she already has back, I don't have pcos... BUT there is one blood test we are waiting on to determine if I do or do not have pcos. (& OF COURSE, I cant remember what test that is lol) Anyways, I haven't been on Metformin for a while, & I hadn't noticed any big changes when I came off the Met. I didn't gain any of the weight back, & everything has been the same ol same ol. So anyways, I was just skimming past & seen a link to bnb & thought I'd stop by to say hello! I'm so glad to see all of you are doing so wonderful!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Babyj, my infertility was unexplained too. I have PCOS and don't ovulate regularly, but since we did several cycles of ovulation induction and it didn't work they considered me unexplained. It can be frustrating to hear, but it doesn't mean that there aren't plenty of things that will work.

AFM, DS was born on Monday! He decided to surprise us a few weeks early, but he's doing great.


----------



## krissie328

Baby- I am so glad to hear things have been going good for you. I hope your FS is the one able to help you guys!!

StayHopeful- Congrats on the birth of your little boy!


----------



## missnicole12

I noticed this was a little bit of an older thread but I was also wondering if I could join. I am 26 I was diagnosed with PCOS at 17/18 and dh & I are trying to concievd our first. We our on our first round of provera and 500mg of metformin (my first full week) I havent had to many bad sideffects thankfully but we are very hopeful that this will work for us!


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, missnicole! FX that metformin helps!


----------



## SweetMel

Babyj, it is so good to hear from you. I hope that all of your testing leads to good results. 

StayHopeful, congratulations on the birth of your son.

Welcome new ladies. 

I don't have any good advice on metformin. Met failed me but I'm happy that it has worked for some of you. I'm not convinced that I have pcos either. My ovaries look good and don't look like pcos ovaries. Oh well. The world may never know what my problem is.


----------



## lichongchai

Can anyone tell me how to upload a pic?


----------



## krissie328

The only way I know how to post a picture is to Go Advanced and then attach it using the paperclip symbol. :)


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say I think the metformin is working for me! I got my first period on my own in 11 years! (For ten years I was on birth control. In July 13 tossed out birth control and been using Provera to induce periods) It was light/medium and a little short but a period! I had a break out of acne and cramping in my ovary area! I was going to track my BBT temp but due to late nights at the Ambulance garage and going away for a ladies conf. it turned out to be impossible!! I am praying the Metformin brings on another period! Right now I am at 1000mg!!! I am on CD 10! So excited something positive has happened in this TTC Journey!

Blessings,


----------



## krissie328

ByHisGrace- that is very exciting. That definitely seems promising.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Yes it is!! Life has been pretty crazy for us lately I was starting to doubt if this was our time to have a child but then I got my period and with it came such a peace and renewed excitement so I know it was God saying trust in Him not others doubts!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies can join this topic? :hi:

I know it's a old topic but I need some help or hope with metformin please??


----------



## Bunny_Boo

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies can join this topic? :hi:
> 
> I know it's a old topic but I need some help or hope with metformin please??

Hi Sarah!

Hope my story gives you a little hope :thumbup: I was diagnosed with PCOS in July 2012 and all periods had stopped, I was put onto Metformin and after 5/6 months I had a few periods and ended up pregnant! Pregnancy was a breeze and although I had a bad labour and recovery, it had nothing to do with PCOS, and I now have a super healthy baby boy born on Christmas day! :flower: 

After pregnancy my body took over and somehow "cured" itself of PCOS, I didnt have anymore symptoms and had my first period myself without medication only 7 weeks after birth, which is amazing for someone without PCOS never mind having it! I felt wonderful!

I would also like to let you know, as well as all the wonderful ladies here, that I am expecting baby #2!! :happydance: Cannot believe it. Never thought I'd have one baby never mind two! You can do it, we are all here if you need help :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Oh bunny a huge congrats to you on baby #2!! 

Sarah- metformin alone did not get me pregnant. In the end I used clomid and metformin.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

krissie328 said:


> Oh bunny a huge congrats to you on baby #2!!
> 
> Sarah- metformin alone did not get me pregnant. In the end I used clomid and metformin.

Thanks Krissie! Still doesn't seem real!


----------



## krissie328

I imagine it does not! I hope this pregnancy is as smooth for you as your last. :happy:

We plan to NTNP after this little one is born for the first year, while it would be a shock I would be so happy after all the struggles we had to get pregnant.


----------



## SweetMel

Omg bunny! That's so amazing. Congratulations. Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks for your story bunny and congratulations!

I have been on metformin for two weeks now, my first week I was taking 500mg and this week I been taking 1500mg. But my af arrived last Saturday at just a week on metformin :happydance: it's just finishing now it's going a brown colour sorry tmi ladies :blush:

My af lasted 7 days is that okay? Is it a good sign? :shrug:


----------



## SweetMel

Well 7 days is not horrible but it is a little long. Maybe next time it will be shorter. You don't want AF to be too heavy but you don't want AF to be too light either. I did a warm castor oil packs cleanse a few months before I got pregnant to help clean out the old brown blood. I'd like to think it worked wonders because here I am with my third baby.


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, Sarah! Metformin alone didn't work for me, though it did help shorten my cycles over the course of a few months. I took it while we were saving up for IVF, which is what did the trick for me. FX for you!

Bunny, congratulations! That's amazing!


----------



## Aein

Hello Ladies

how are you all doing
i am here aftera very long time,,,, please tell me wt you all upto... wts going on buddies

hey bunny i can see, many congrats dear H&H 9 months


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi Aein, how are things going for you? Things are going well here, DS is 3 months old and doing great.


----------



## hippiekinz

CONGRATS BUNNY!!! That's amazing news!!! 

I hope everyone is doing well too!!

My DS is a little over 6 months now. I can't believe it's going by so fast, but he's doing well. He's 18lbs 4oz & 26.5" - i can't believe how big he's getting!


----------



## Aein

nuthing is going on dear, since November i am on wait
as Dr advised me to go for IUI .. and m still waiting once i get my Family visa status here in Kingdom of Saudi Arabia so i proceed with medical insurance as such

now almost dome, we are gonna apply for visa within 2 days, need all of yours special prayers :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Bunny_Boo said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can join this topic? :hi:
> 
> I know it's a old topic but I need some help or hope with metformin please??
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Hope my story gives you a little hope :thumbup: I was diagnosed with PCOS in July 2012 and all periods had stopped, I was put onto Metformin and after 5/6 months I had a few periods and ended up pregnant! Pregnancy was a breeze and although I had a bad labour and recovery, it had nothing to do with PCOS, and I now have a super healthy baby boy born on Christmas day! :flower:
> 
> After pregnancy my body took over and somehow "cured" itself of PCOS, I didnt have anymore symptoms and had my first period myself without medication only 7 weeks after birth, which is amazing for someone without PCOS never mind having it! I felt wonderful!
> 
> I would also like to let you know, as well as all the wonderful ladies here, that I am expecting baby #2!! :happydance: Cannot believe it. Never thought I'd have one baby never mind two! You can do it, we are all here if you need help :flower:Click to expand...


Thank you for the reply. What symptoms did you get when you conceived on metformin :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Aein- I hope you get your family visa status soon so you can continue with IUI. I cannot wait until you can tell us you are pregnant!! 

Hippie- I cannot believe he is already 6 months old. He is such a cutie, I love all his dark hair! 

Afm- So much has been happening. We moved back to my hometown 2 hours away so that I could accept a full time position in my new field as I finished graduate school last month. Hubby also got a job very quickly so he starts Monday so the move had to happen fast. We moved over the weekend and I am so happy that is over. 

I am due to have my baby in 12 days so I am looking forward to his arrival. I think my induction will be July 3rd or 4th. So about 10 more days. I keep hoping he comes naturally but so far nothing really seems to be happening. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## markswife10

OMGosh congrats Bunny!!! :) 

Welcome Sarah! Not sure if I can say that Metformin helped me or not, I was diagnosed with PCOS at the end of the cycle before I got pregnant and was put on Metformin when I was rx. My periods had always been regular and I had been pregnant twice (though both were miscarriages) before I got pregnant with our miracle baby. <3 I was kept on metformin for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, so it may have helped me to carry past the first trimester (which I hadn't been able to do previously). I did end up with a lot of complications (Very severe preeclampsia, I also had placenta previa) toward the end of my pregnancy and ended up with a preemie born at 27 weeks at 1lb 5.9oz and an 84 day stay in the NICU. Whether that was related to anything or just bad luck who knows, but I am so thankful that our little girl is healthy (albeit very petite for her age at only 11 and a half lbs at 8 months) :) Hopefully next pregnancy will be a lot easier. Anyway welcome and I hope Metformin helps you! :) 

Hippie, he is adorable! <3 

Aein, my fingers are crossed for you that you will be giving us a pregnancy announcement soon! 

And just thought I'd throw in a pic of Hayley <3
 



Attached Files:







10447037_10203802898408880_6988267792927486328_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## markswife10

Krissie, so excited for you to have your baby! :) <3 I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

I have only posted a few times but thought I would share my Metformin Story so far. 

I was put on Metformin 500mg once a day for about three weeks, then the dr. upped it 500mg twice a day and within a month I had my first natural AF. That was about 2 1/2 months ago. So my Dr. put me back on Provera to induce AF then I will be doing 500 mg three times a day. 

I know Metformin helped me to get that natural AF but due to not sticking to healthy eating and walking my body needs more to obtain the same effect. (Life is crazy right now with DH being very sick and I am a stress eater :dohh:)

So the plan is to get my AF, up the metformin, restart healthy eating and walking. I just purged my house of all junk food, pulled out my very dusty sneakers and refilled my script of Metformin. 

I will let you ladies know how it goes!

Blessings :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Christian was born at 7:05 pm on July 3rd after an uncomplicated induction. I had him 8.5 hours after starting pitocin and 1 hour of pushing, which probably would have been closer to 30 minutes but there was no doctor available. 

He is 8 lbs 9 oz and 21 inches. I have a second degree tear all internally, no external damage. 

We are so proud and in love with him.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congratulations, Krissie!


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats Krissie!!!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

SarahLou372 said:


> Bunny_Boo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can join this topic? :hi:
> 
> I know it's a old topic but I need some help or hope with metformin please??
> 
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Hope my story gives you a little hope :thumbup: I was diagnosed with PCOS in July 2012 and all periods had stopped, I was put onto Metformin and after 5/6 months I had a few periods and ended up pregnant! Pregnancy was a breeze and although I had a bad labour and recovery, it had nothing to do with PCOS, and I now have a super healthy baby boy born on Christmas day! :flower:
> 
> After pregnancy my body took over and somehow "cured" itself of PCOS, I didnt have anymore symptoms and had my first period myself without medication only 7 weeks after birth, which is amazing for someone without PCOS never mind having it! I felt wonderful!
> 
> I would also like to let you know, as well as all the wonderful ladies here, that I am expecting baby #2!! :happydance: Cannot believe it. Never thought I'd have one baby never mind two! You can do it, we are all here if you need help :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply. What symptoms did you get when you conceived on metformin :flower:Click to expand...

None at all! No symptoms at all until 12 weeks when I felt slightly sick :haha:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Congrats Krissie! Can't even imagine my wee man being that small again! Enjoy every minute! 

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm waiting on a confirmation scan on Friday for a missed miscarriage. Gutted doesn't even come close. Hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Oh Bunny, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks stayhopeful, never experienced anything like this before, never knew how much it could affect you. No more babies after this, but I'm so lucky with my wee boy :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Bunny, I know that going through a mc was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I am so sorry that you are having to go through that and feel free to PM me any time if you need a shoulder.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks stayhopeful. Miscarriage started on Friday straight after the scan and I thought it was short and sweet but unfortunately on Monday late morning I started bleeding out basically and ended up in a&e. No one told me my high dose of clexane injections would make it so bad and impossible to stop bleeding so much. Fingers crossed the worst is over, but emotionally I'm drained. Can only get better from here :)


----------



## JL1363

Oh Bunny, I'm so so sorry :hugs: Like StayHopeful, mine was one of the hardest things I've ever experienced :( :hugs: :hugs: I wish there was something I could do or say to make it better or easier. Take care of yourself and we are all here if you need anything <3


----------



## krissie328

I am so sorry bunny. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

How are you doing, Bunny?


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Thanks ladies! 

I'm doing okay I guess, struggling to be on my own for some reason but atleast the bleeding is calming down now. It's hard to try and start getting over something when your still going through it! Didn't realise how physical a miscarriage was. I know that sounds silly, but I thought it was quick and more of an emotionally thing but I'm drained emotionally and physically.


----------



## StayHopeful

Unfortunately, that's to be expected. It's not easy on your body. Everyone heals physically and emotionally at their own pace, don't try to force it. :hugs:


----------



## KiraLeigh

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining the thread. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS in the summer of last year. I was given letrozole (femara) to induce ovulation and although it worked in getting me pregnant twice, I unfortunately lost both. 1 was a missed miscarriage resulting in an EPRC, the other was natural and I am just getting over the physical side of that now. I also conceived naturally a few years back, but lost that one also. I was given methotrexate with that one. So in total I have had 3 miscarriages and experienced medical management, surgery and natural.

I have a Dr's appointment on Monday to discuss what happens next and I am considering asking my Dr to be prescribed metformin. She had mentioned it to me at my last visit but as my fertility consultant hadn't mentioned it, I thought nothing of it. Well, following the latest miscarriage I have been doing all sorts of research on my condition and recurrent miscarriages and so on....metformin seems to be the way to go. 

I have read about the correlation between taking metformin and having a B12 deficiency and I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies took B12 alongside your met? 

I was also wondering if any of you ladies experienced hair loss whilst taking it? I have very thin hair that seems to fall out alot anyway.


----------



## StayHopeful

Kira, I am so sorry to hear about your losses and hope that Metformin does the trick for you! I didn't take B12 or have problems with hair loss. I was on the extended release metformin, which seemed to minimize side effects for me.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I know I have PCOS but I have been using Clearblue digital ovulation test. (Not the new ones which tell you your four most fertile days) And This is the results I got (Only testing once a day in the mornings) 

CD10 - Negative 
CD11 - Negative 
CD12 - Negative 
CD13 - Negative 
CD14 - Negative 
CD15 - Positive :happydance:
CD16 - Negative 
CD17 - Negative 
CD18 - Negative 
CD19 - (Using A cheapie) Negative 

Now I know with PCOS that girls can get more than one positive in a month and more frequently because of hormone imbalance, but for me I never get af on my own and never really had a positive OPK. but since I started my metformin I had two natural af's so two cycles and my last cycle was 34 days!! 

But the only problem is I think I caught the tail end of my LH Surge because later that day I were getting breast pains, cramps and watery CM (I don't seem to get EWCM) I get it slippery and like water, So im thinking I ovulate on CD 15 too.


----------



## lichongchai

so sorry for your loss bunny! hope you heal well...


----------



## StayHopeful

Sarah, the clearblue monitors always worked for me but I would try to test 2x day so that I wouldn't miss the LH surge.


----------



## Aein

Hello Girls!

how are you all doing :)


----------



## krissie328

Hi Aein, how are you?


----------



## Aein

Hey Krissie

i am just fine dear, you say hows all going on MSA MA your baby 2 months old woooow so cute muaaah <3

bunny, baby and all where r u all wts going on?

AFM, Finally we decided to go with IUI ... from CD3 to CD10 i go through Merlion 150 iu ... CD11 i visit Dr again and ultrasound showed small follicles, and dr said we cant go with ovulation :/ 

now m on duphaston for 10days so let see when witch will appear so i visit dr on CD2 again


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Aein. He is will 3 months on Friday! I cannot believe it. He is such a good baby, we were truly bless with him.

I am glad you have been able to move forward on your ttc journey. I hope that next month goes better for ovulation. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck with your IUI, Aein!

AFM, DS will be 7 months old this week. Time is flying! He's sitting up on his own and just started eating solid foods.


----------



## Aein

thanks stay :)

and yes m done with IUI yesterday, it was a good n worst day too as i was in too much pain

but m happy as DH motility was 12% yesterday and after lab wash process it increased by 60%

now m IN in 2WW .. ahhhhh let see where it will go


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Aein! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Aein

awww thank you Krissie

i am in love with ur DP <3


----------



## wantabby

Hello ladies! 

I have been ttc since 10/09. I have had 2 hcg's (12'& 13' all clear), diagnostic lap (13' adhesions found & mild endo), and I have had my cervix dilated (14' it was called a laminaria for cervical stenosis) As far as meds go I have taken around 18 rounds of Clomid. (I always ovulate with it just no bfp's) In April 14' I did a round of Femara and got my first ever bfp! It sadly disappeared almost as quickly as it showed up. So now I haven't been on any real meds since April. My doctor moved and I have been trying to find one who will prescribe me Femara (It has been a struggle) I finally found one this month! She is amazing! I had been trying to convince my doctor I had pcos for the past three years but he told me there was no way. Even though I have multiple cysts and my body does absolutely nothing unless I am medicated (no ov, no af, 90 or so day cycles) I just had a consult with my new doc explaining my cycles and my history, she laughed and said ok so you are skinny girl pcos. I was so relieved I didn't have to tell my doctor what was wrong with me. She was actually smart enough to figure me out! :happydance: 

So... now I am on 500mg metformin and Femara. She wrote enough for four months, but said if you aren't pregnant in two months call me. So I am hopeful this will work!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome wantabby. I hope you get your bfp soon! I got my little guy on metformin and clomid.


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome, wantababy!


----------



## hippiekinz

Welcome wantababy! 

I conceived using Metformin as well. I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! I actually got a faint BFP today!! I'm praying it is my Rainbow!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, wantababy! Keep us posted!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats wantababy! I hope it's a sticky one.


----------



## hippiekinz

Congrats, wantababy:happydance:!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Aein

Knock Knock!

May i come IN girls... anyone here who remembers me :D


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi Aein, how is everything going?


----------



## krissie328

Can't wait to hear your results Aein. I hope you get your bfp this time!

How are you doing StayHopeful?I cannot believe your little guy is 14 months. It doesn't seem that long ago you were going in for IVF.


----------



## Aein

thank you girls. the timie is really passing very fastly

afm, 2ww is going longer and longer, hopefully coming Friday or Saturday i'll go for a test

until the witch didnt showed up, i am happy happy :D
just hoping and praying she be away from me this time


----------



## StayHopeful

FX for you, Aein! Keep us posted!

Krissie, my little guy is doing great. He's saying a few words and walking nonstop. It's exhausting, but I love it :)


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies! I'm glad to hear you're all doing well! Good luck Aein! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will be your bfp!


----------



## Aein

Hey JL... is it you

so nice to read from you after sooooo long, how you doing girl and hows your boy?

afm, just 1 more day, Saturday morning i'mm go for BHCG :S
from 2 days m feeling my breasts some heave and pains in side, dont know if this sign good or not ... just hope hope and pray....


----------



## StayHopeful

Aein, how did your bloodwork go?


----------



## Aein

Stay Girls see my ticker :D

yes my HCG value came 5775, and finally i'm preggo
really cant tell my feelings still m in shock, eyes with tears

its just God, who do best for us <3

my firs scan due on 28th May, wish to see stick bean den :)


----------



## krissie328

Aein said:


> Stay Girls see my ticker :D
> 
> yes my HCG value came 5775, and finally i'm preggo
> really cant tell my feelings still m in shock, eyes with tears
> 
> its just God, who do best for us <3
> 
> my firs scan due on 28th May, wish to see stick bean den :)

So very happy for you and cannot wait to hear how your scan goes. &#10084;


----------



## Aein

thnks krissie

My RE is happy with numbers and in doubts they are BEANS :)
let see it will be clear on scan day, hoping and praying for good :)


----------



## JL1363

CONGRATS Aein!!!! That's amazing, I'm SO happy for you!!!! I'm sending all my positive vibes that you'll have a sticky bean and a happy and healthy pregnancy! :D Be sure to keep us updated!!

As for me, my little boy is not so little anymore - he's now an 18 month old toddler - where has the time gone?!? I'm also 33 weeks pregnant with a little girl, and am due at the end of June. It's been a crazy year! 

How are all you other ladies doing?


----------



## krissie328

Oh my goodness JL! Congrats that is such lovely news.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats Aein and JL! I'm doing great, DS is 14 months and is walking everywhere now.


----------



## krissie328

Aein said:


> thnks krissie
> 
> My RE is happy with numbers and in doubts they are BEANS :)
> let see it will be clear on scan day, hoping and praying for good :)

How did your scan go yesterday?


----------



## Aein

hello girls... whats going onhow are you all

afm, my scan went very good
happy to hear HEARTBEATS :) just praying n hope the sticky beans be dere:)

my on off bleeding spotting is going on but dr said it will for sometimes may be till 11th week

my next scan due in 11th week also, hoping n praying for best :)


----------



## krissie328

Aww congrats! So twins, how fantastic!


----------



## krissie328

I don't know how many of you ladies are still subscribed but I was wondering how you all were?

Aien- your twins are here by now! What did you end up having? I'm sure you're loving being a mom. I've thought about you often these last few months.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hey, Krissie! Good to hear from you! I'm not very active on here any more but I do get on from time to time. My little man turns 2 in March. Time is flying! And we were completely surprised by a bfp in September, so little boy #2 will be here in May. :)


----------



## krissie328

Congrats thats very exciting news!


----------

